# Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)



## ScienceRocks

*Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005 


> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”



Wow, is all I will say!


----------



## irosie91

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


boys will be boys


----------



## ScienceRocks

*He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!


----------



## irosie91

Matthew said:


> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!



didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lame


----------



## Meathead

Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.

So what?


----------



## ScienceRocks

One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.



One can if one's partisanship is stronger than one's faith, or,

if one doesn't consider the former to be any different from the latter.


----------



## Bleipriester

Must be quite lucrative to post Hillary shit 24h.


----------



## Meathead

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.


You would have to define Christian conservative in the first place. Having said that, I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Beast.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lame



Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


Yep, I just saw it on MSNBC.  *OH. MY. GOD.*


----------



## Seawytch

Can you see the history books if Trump were elected...

"Trump, who one proclaimed "vagina is expensive" took the oath..."

I mean come on!


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!



Yep, he's a natural born pig.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005

Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!


----------



## TNHarley

Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
You people are beyond retarded.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.




I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?


----------



## Lakhota

This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


Was he trying to fuck Hillary?


----------



## TNHarley

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
Click to expand...

All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.


----------



## Lakhota

This is the headline now on Huffington Post:

*TRUMP UNCENSORED: ‘GRAB ‘EM BY THE P***Y’*


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".

None of this will matter to the people like me that despise lying crooked lifer politician Hillary, but it could nake a difference with 10% or so of the so-called moderate, or on the fence people.


----------



## HnL

DigitalDrifter said:


> None of this will matter to the people like me.


So?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

*News Flash:*

*Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*


----------



## Jackson

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...

So, where's the tape?

You know you cannot defeat Trump by comparing the two candidates on their positions and reputation, so you go for vague innuendos.   Compare the two candidates on their achievements and you won't have any threads to start that will be good got hilLIARy.


----------



## gipper

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!


I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.

Why not Trump too?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Don't ever bring up the morality attack on liberals again if you vote for him.


----------



## HnL

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*


News Flash: not Hillary. And not even close to most Americans.


----------



## bendog

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
Click to expand...

Donnie Two Tone said Slick said worst to him on the golf course.

And he probably did.  LOL


----------



## ClosedCaption

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*




But unlike most Americans he uses Bill's cheating to say that something is wrong with him and Hillary. Do you see the difference now?

And unlike most Americans he's running for President


----------



## Billy000

TNHarley said:


> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.


What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.

The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
Click to expand...


Only William Jefferson Blythe III and Kennedy's are allow to be sexiest perverts!

The rest of you better never utter a mean word about the opposite sex and if you do, well who gives a fuck anymore!


----------



## ClosedCaption

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
Click to expand...



You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator


----------



## TNHarley

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
Click to expand...

 I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought. Dudes talk about chicks. You would think a grown man like you would know that. are you a faggot?
And what about the girl that wanted two men? What a whore!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

ClosedCaption said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But unlike most Americans he uses Bill's cheating to say that something is wrong with him and Hillary. Do you see the difference now?
> 
> And unlike most Americans he's running for President
Click to expand...


OMG!

Really!

Well hells bells and I thought every politician was a saint!

Who gives a damn anymore!

Oh, and he is piece of shit just like Bill but seeing Hillary is running and not Bill, well like I give a damn what Trump says about Bills affairs!


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
Click to expand...


I've never said grad a chick by the pussy.  You sound stupid and desperate




> I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought.



You defended it before you watched and now that you watched it SURPRISE you still defend it.  Wow, that was unpredictable


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
> I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought. Dudes talk about chicks. You would think a grown man like you would know that. are you a faggot?
> And what about the girl that wanted two men? What a whore!
Click to expand...


TN stop looking for a date!


----------



## g5000

"You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet.  Just kiss. *I don't even wait.  And when you're a star they let you do it.* You can do anything.  Grab them by the pussy."


"I don't even wait."  Spoken like the long time friend of Bill Clinton he is.  He openly admits he's a molester.



"I did try to fuck her. *She was married*."

"I moved on her like a bitch. *And she was married!*"

It continues to baffle me how any self-respecting evangelical can support this man.  How can they not see Trump for what he really is?




Toward the end, he worries he will fall down the stairs of the bus: "It's always good if you don't fall out of the bus.  Like Ford, Gerald Ford.  Remember?"


----------



## ClosedCaption

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But unlike most Americans he uses Bill's cheating to say that something is wrong with him and Hillary. Do you see the difference now?
> 
> And unlike most Americans he's running for President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Really!
> 
> Well hells bells and I thought every politician was a saint!
> 
> Who gives a damn anymore!
> 
> Oh, and he is piece of shit just like Bill but seeing Hillary is running and not Bill, well like I give a damn what Trump says about Bills affairs!
Click to expand...



Saint?  Do you have to be a saint in order to not try and fuck another mans wife?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*



Well, this won't convince women to vote for him.


----------



## HnL

TNHarley said:


> I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
> I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought. Dudes talk about chicks. You would think a grown man like you would know that. are you a faggot?
> And what about the girl that wanted two men? What a whore!


He said it to a person in the media with a hot mic. He was 59 years old, way past the time that he should be in any locker rooms talking trash with other men.


----------



## TNHarley

Billy000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
Click to expand...

 Why would I? I can attack her ass in different ways. Ways that are actual issues. Her talking about hitting on some dude would not draw my attention one bit.
I have even taken up for her a couple times. Go fuck off somewhere else.


----------



## TNHarley

HnL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
> I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought. Dudes talk about chicks. You would think a grown man like you would know that. are you a faggot?
> And what about the girl that wanted two men? What a whore!
> 
> 
> 
> He said it to a person in the media with a hot mic. He was 59 years old, way past the time that he should be in any locker rooms talking trash with other men.
Click to expand...

 what?


----------



## gipper

ClosedCaption said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
Click to expand...

Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?


----------



## TNHarley

Matthew said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this won't convince women to vote for him.
Click to expand...

 You think bruce wants people to vote for Donald? No, he just tries to stick to reality. You people are fucking ridiculous


----------



## TNHarley

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
Click to expand...

 Aint that the damn truth. He used his position to fuck off as well. Partisans are such hypocrites.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hillary has killed more people than John Gotti


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Matthew said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this won't convince women to vote for him.
Click to expand...


Matthew,

1. Stop blowing everyone in Florida!

2. If you believe for one moment that I thought Trump was going to get more women to vote for him than let say Gary Johnson, well then I have to admit you blew my mind!

3. Donald John Trump is as much of a sexist as John and Robert Kennedy and William Jefferson Blythe III!


----------



## Billy000

TNHarley said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I? I can attack her ass in different ways. Ways that are actual issues. Her talking about hitting on some dude would not draw my attention one bit.
> I have even taken up for her a couple times. Go fuck off somewhere else.
Click to expand...

Oh please you would use any fodder you could. You USMB cons always do.


----------



## TNHarley

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't defending it, its just reality. "grab her by the pussy" said every man ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said grad a chick by the pussy.  You sound stupid and desperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched and I have to say, that isn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You defended it before you watched and now that you watched it SURPRISE you still defend it.  Wow, that was unpredictable
Click to expand...

 Did you read your OP, dumbfuck?
Dude, he did what almost every strait male does. Almost every one of em. Grow up


----------



## TNHarley

Billy000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I? I can attack her ass in different ways. Ways that are actual issues. Her talking about hitting on some dude would not draw my attention one bit.
> I have even taken up for her a couple times. Go fuck off somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please you would use any fodder you could. You USMB cons always do.
Click to expand...

 cons? You mean conservative? What makes you think I am conservative? Because I think guys talking about chicks is normal? Lol grow up


----------



## DigitalDrifter

By the way to the OP. There was aleady a thread on this. Almost the exact same title too.


----------



## deltex1

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!


God knows none of us have ever done that.


----------



## Kat

You guys are SOOOOOOO right. He should use cigars on young girls instead. That is A-Okay.  

Billy worshiping hypocrites.


----------



## ElmerMudd

A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.

He should not be President of anything.


----------



## HnL

TNHarley said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said it to a person in the media with a hot mic. He was 59 years old, way past the time that he should be in any locker rooms talking trash with other men.
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...

Grown men don't talk about women like they're in some frat house at some party college. And what he says isn't even remotely funny. It just makes him sound pathetic.

Indeed, he is even the opposite of a player. It is just flat out embarrassing.

I'm sure Barron and Melania think it is a total hoot.


----------



## gipper

TNHarley said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aint that the damn truth. He used his position to fuck off as well. Partisans are such hypocrites.
Click to expand...

Not only hypocritical, but stupid too.  

How the f**k can you criticize Trump for this kind of shit, when all we heard for decades about Bubba's screwing around was it was all about nothing.


----------



## TNHarley

HnL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said it to a person in the media with a hot mic. He was 59 years old, way past the time that he should be in any locker rooms talking trash with other men.
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...

Grown men don't talk about like they're in some frat house at some party college. And what he says isn't even remotely funny. It just makes him sound pathetic.

Indeed, he is even the opposite of a player. It is just flat out embarrassing.

I'm sure Barron and Melania think it is a total hoot.[/QUOTE]
 I disagree
Old men are the most perverted people I know.


----------



## deltex1

If he was talking about men's asses, the Libtards would be aroused.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lol!!

We now have four threads on this.


----------



## SYTFE

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



Just listened to the whole thing...

WOW!!!!  Holy shit....lmao...it's over.  Stick a fork in Trump.  He's done.  Medium orange.


----------



## deltex1

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...

Show us your hands Matt...you be too excited...


----------



## g5000

*I believe Donald Trump was put on Earth by the Almighty to make this country great again!






I moved on her like a bitch. And she was married!*






*I just start kissing them. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.





Oh my God, I've hitched my wagon to a hellbound horse...
*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Reality:

1. Donald Trump was divorced by Ivana Trump and the Court granted the divorce based on " Cruel and inhuman " treatment by Donald Trump.

2. Donald Trump has told people he would date his own daughter had she not been his daughter.

3. Donald John Trump married his mistress after he sired one child out of wedlock with her... ( Marla Maples )

4. Donald John Trump has been caught commenting on women looks many times and sometimes I have agreed with him and other times just shrug and say " who gives a damn "...

5. Donald John Trump has committed adultery and even been accused of rape...

Now as you read those five things and I can back all those five things up with links then realize him saying something sexist is not news anymore to me...

Anyone writing about his comments now because he has said something about Bill Clinton affairs need to realize those voting for Trump don't care about what he has done nor will they bu now!

Him and Bill are two pieces of shit ( so am I but I am not running for office and neither is my mate ) and in a perfect world the candidate for the GOP would have been Kasich and for the Democratic Party it would have been Webb!

Finally, I have no damn delusion in thinking Trump will get the majority of the women votes or the minority votes or the gay vote and he sure the hell is not getting mine!

So with that enjoy and for those that do not understand what I wrote, well Trump is a male whore like every other male politician that I have ever seen!


----------



## Billy000

TNHarley said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I? I can attack her ass in different ways. Ways that are actual issues. Her talking about hitting on some dude would not draw my attention one bit.
> I have even taken up for her a couple times. Go fuck off somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please you would use any fodder you could. You USMB cons always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cons? You mean conservative? What makes you think I am conservative? Because I think guys talking about chicks is normal? Lol grow up
Click to expand...

No because you would use any fodder against Clinton regardless of your personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> If he was talking about men's asses, the Libtards would be aroused.



Just leftist males


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
Click to expand...


No, let's instead vote for someone who wants to bring thousands of folks in from countries where it's cool to kill gays!

Yep, that makes perfect sense


----------



## g5000

The bus conversation took place in September 2005.

Trump married Melania in January 2005.

"You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy."


----------



## SYTFE

These quotes are absolute gold....lol omg

this is almost _too_ good....


----------



## HnL

TNHarley said:


> I disagree
> Old men are the most perverted people I know.


He was a newlywed. His wife was probably pregnant at the time.

 His conversation was with a man who reports gossip for a living.

Sorry, that is just pathetic. Most men who aren't failures in life have far more class than that by the time they're 59-years-old.


----------



## TNHarley

Billy000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I? I can attack her ass in different ways. Ways that are actual issues. Her talking about hitting on some dude would not draw my attention one bit.
> I have even taken up for her a couple times. Go fuck off somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please you would use any fodder you could. You USMB cons always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cons? You mean conservative? What makes you think I am conservative? Because I think guys talking about chicks is normal? Lol grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because you would use any fodder against Clinton regardless of your personal opinion on the matter.
Click to expand...

 How do you know? You partisans are all the same..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lol!!
> 
> We now have four threads on this.



It's Friday so it is time to get a life for me, and say fuck this shit!

For the OP'er:

I have fucked so many female asses in my life that my dick should be in the male whore hall of shame, but seeing I am old now it make me remembering my youth with fondness!


----------



## TNHarley

HnL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree
> Old men are the most perverted people I know.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a newlywed. He conversation was with a man who reports gossip for a living.
> 
> Sorry, that is just pathetic. Most men who aren't failures in life have far more class than that by the time they're 59-years-old.
Click to expand...

 Again, I don't agree. Just personal experience. Maybe you know of a scientific poll?


----------



## g5000

Tell me, ladies.  If your newlywed husband was out there bragging about how he just can't stop grabbing other women's pussies at every opportunity, how would you feel about that?

If you were 30 years younger than him, wouldn't that be even worse?


----------



## Pop23

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!




2005 = Grab it by the pussy

2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine. 

Just sayin.


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.




Did he talk about raping 3 women and sexually assaulting about a dozen others....and how his wife helped him cover it up like bill clinton did?

Is it as disgusting as rape and sexual assault.......and then covering it up so she could become President one day?  You mean like that?


----------



## NLT

News Flash

"Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Pop23 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 = Grab it by the pussy
> 
> 2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine.
> 
> Just sayin.
Click to expand...


Democrats: Show me your weiner, Weiner


----------



## coldjoint

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.



Do you have any conversations that if made public would make you look the same way?


----------



## Indeependent

How desperate can the "Free Shit" people get?


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indeependent said:


> How desperate can the "Free Shit" people get?



It's becoming comical...but fun to make fun of them at the same time


----------



## Pop23

g5000 said:


> Tell me, ladies.  If your newlywed husband was out there bragging about grabbing other women's pussies at every opportunity, how would you feel about that?
> 
> If you were 30 years younger than him, wouldn't that be even worse?



Or what would you think of a woman that said "all rape accusers should be believed" then takes it back when she realizes how hypocritical it is to say that, and stay married to Bill Clinton?


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> The bus conversation took place in September 2005.
> 
> Trump married Melania in January 2005.
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy."


I presume you detest Howard Stern.


----------



## playtime

g5000 said:


> The bus conversation took place in September 2005.
> 
> Trump married Melania in January 2005.
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy."



that orange subhuman has no impulse control - verbally nor physically.   he's been like this all his fking life & that's why daddy sent him away to military school.


----------



## bullwinkle

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.


Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.


----------



## HnL

NLT said:


> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'


No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool. 

But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.


----------



## OKTexas

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.



So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.


----------



## mdk

Trump is going to make pussy grabbing great again in America.


----------



## g5000

*I just start kissing them. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.*


----------



## NLT

HnL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy


----------



## deltex1

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.


He's not running...he's lurking.


----------



## coldjoint

Lay down, I think I love you.


----------



## playtime

lol...  women are so gonna put him in his place come November 8th......


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I saw a headline where Hillary and Huma are celebrating their 20 year "professional" relationship


----------



## Pop23

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 = Grab it by the pussy
> 
> 2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats: Show me your weiner, Weiner
Click to expand...


Have you ever wondered if the reason Hillary deleted all those emails, was maybe she was emailing with Anthony Weiner?

Kinda makes sense.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bus conversation took place in September 2005.
> 
> Trump married Melania in January 2005.
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy."
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you detest Howard Stern.
Click to expand...

I do.

And he and Trump are pals.


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Pop23 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 = Grab it by the pussy
> 
> 2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats: Show me your weiner, Weiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever wondered if the reason Hillary deleted all those emails, was maybe she was emailing with Anthony Weiner?
> 
> Kinda makes sense.
Click to expand...


That is sorta gross to think about


----------



## ElmerMudd

coldjoint said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any conversations that if made public would make you look the same way?
Click to expand...

Possibly when I was in college but by the time I was an adult and married with kids I was not talking like an immature, insecure college boy.


----------



## g5000

Pop23 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 = Grab it by the pussy
> 
> 2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats: Show me your weiner, Weiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever wondered if the reason Hillary deleted all those emails, was maybe she was emailing with Anthony Weiner?
> 
> Kinda makes sense.
Click to expand...

My, aren't you desperate!


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bus conversation took place in September 2005.
> 
> Trump married Melania in January 2005.
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful-- I just start kissing them. They're like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy."
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you detest Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> And he and Trump are pals.
Click to expand...

And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
I don't trust polite people...they off-shore and bribe Congress into importing Indians to replace everybody else.
I know...I worked on Wall Street.


----------



## HnL

NLT said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy
Click to expand...

Dude, Trump has no game. He is a loser. 

Try that libtard pussy boy line out in mixed company. 

And why in the world would he need to hit on married women?

That is just not even remotely cool.


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## g5000

*It's always good if you don't fall out of the bus. Like Gerald Ford. Remember?*


----------



## coldjoint

HnL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Trump has no game. He is a loser.
> 
> Try that libtard pussy boy line out in mixed company.
> 
> And why in the world would he need to hit on married women?
> 
> That is just not even remotely cool.
Click to expand...

Tell Bill Clinton that.


----------



## ElmerMudd

OKTexas said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
Click to expand...

The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.


----------



## mdk

Pop23 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 = Grab it by the pussy
> 
> 2016 = Grab it by the Tim Kaine.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats: Show me your weiner, Weiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever wondered if the reason Hillary deleted all those emails, was maybe she was emailing with Anthony Weiner?
> 
> Kinda makes sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.


It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.

He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission. "I don't even wait."  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.  That's one step removed from rape.

He thinks it is okay to think like this just a few months after marrying his third wife.

He thinks it is okay to fuck married women.


Do you think evangelicals should admire such a man?


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## deltex1

SassyIrishLass said:


> I saw a headline where Hillary and Huma are celebrating their 20 year "professional" relationship


They will share glass framed carpet fibers....


----------



## HnL

coldjoint said:


> Tell Bill Clinton that.


Bill Clinton isn't running for president.

What a fucking stupid thing to keep repeating.


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
Click to expand...

I don't know your gender...
So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?


----------



## ElmerMudd

bullwinkle said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
Click to expand...

I think this audio will convince many who like Trump, that they need to take another look at his moral character and maturity. People who already thought that way, it will not matter.

To have a maturity level exemplified by the blatant comments by a 60 year old man shows he does not have the character to be President.


----------



## deltex1

Hillary will call him a sexist...since he clearly never grabbed her pussy...no one has...except Huma....yo


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
Click to expand...



it isn't about affairs with bill clinton....he is a violent sexual predator who is protected by his wife, private detectives and political operatives......


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Ten year old trash talk.  Like no one ever does it or did it in their entire lives.


----------



## Hugo Furst

bullwinkle said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
Click to expand...




bullwinkle said:


> Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians



It already is.


----------



## Rocko

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



It's obviously not good for his campaign, but it doesn't matter to me. Trump is guy - that's how we talk when we're talking about chicks. And let me tell you something when women get together they're just as bad if not worse.


----------



## ScienceRocks

HnL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Trump has no game. He is a loser.
> 
> Try that libtard pussy boy line out in mixed company.
> 
> And why in the world would he need to hit on married women?
> 
> That is just not even remotely cool.
Click to expand...



Looking for a 4th wife!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
Click to expand...


I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this audio will convince many who like Trump, that they need to take another look at his moral character and maturity. People who already thought that way, it will not matter.
> 
> To have a maturity level exemplified by the blatant comments by a 60 year old man shows he does not have the character to be President.
Click to expand...



As compared to a woman who stole money from a charity fund for Haiti, where children are starving to death...you mean like that kind of moral character?


----------



## g5000

coldjoint said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Trump has no game. He is a loser.
> 
> Try that libtard pussy boy line out in mixed company.
> 
> And why in the world would he need to hit on married women?
> 
> That is just not even remotely cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell Bill Clinton that.
Click to expand...


See post 60.

Trump has proven to be EXACTLY like Bill Clinton.

If you like Trump, you have to like Bill Clinton.


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash
> 
> "Trump Talks like a normal red blooded american male, libtard pussy boy offended, sucks thumb and cries.'
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is an insecure loser who talks like a frat boy because he thinks it makes him sound cool.
> 
> But it isn't cool. It is just embarrassing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Libtard pussy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Trump has no game. He is a loser.
> 
> Try that libtard pussy boy line out in mixed company.
> 
> And why in the world would he need to hit on married women?
> 
> That is just not even remotely cool.
Click to expand...


Trump = attempted dating of married women

Clintons husband = assaults on married women.


----------



## coldjoint

HnL said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Bill Clinton that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> What a fucking stupid think to keep repeating.
Click to expand...


No but his wife that enabled him is. That shows she is an amoral bitch and a very poor example of a woman, to say the least.


----------



## ElmerMudd

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he talk about raping 3 women and sexually assaulting about a dozen others....and how his wife helped him cover it up like bill clinton did?
> 
> Is it as disgusting as rape and sexual assault.......and then covering it up so she could become President one day?  You mean like that?
Click to expand...

You do not compare someone who is a victim to someone who is a doer.
I am guessing you are a doer.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
Click to expand...

I do NOT grab their pussies.  I do NOT grab them and kiss them.  I do NOT fuck married women.

But you are obviously okay with Trump doing all of those things.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I'd rather have a president that taljs about pussy, instead of one that attacks pussy.


----------



## Indeependent

SassyIrishLass said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
Click to expand...

Liberal men are merely extensions of their wives.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

ElmerMudd said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
Click to expand...


Well then you're special so please do me a favor and nail yourself to the cross because the human race hate perfect assholes!


----------



## OKTexas

ElmerMudd said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, I don't know any man regardless of age that doesn't talk trash around his buddies and having a few beers.


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> coldjoint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Bill Clinton that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> What a fucking stupid thing to keep repeating.
Click to expand...


His enabler is though. I wonder how many women had to endure lifelong pain and suffering so Hillary wouldn't lose her sugar daddy?


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this audio will convince many who like Trump, that they need to take another look at his moral character and maturity. People who already thought that way, it will not matter.
> 
> To have a maturity level exemplified by the blatant comments by a 60 year old man shows he does not have the character to be President.
Click to expand...



You mean the moral character of a woman who refused to provide security for the men and women she sent into harms way in Libya, turning down request after request for more men and security....and then, when they were actually attacked, never even sending in a rescue mission....you mean like that kind of moral character?  And then telling their families that it was a video tape when she knew it was a terrorist attack...having told her daughter and the President of Turkey that it was a terrorist  attack....but telling the mother over the casket of her son  that it was a video....you mean like that kind of moral character?


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT grab their pussies.  I do NOT grab them and kiss them.
Click to expand...

So you're not successful and/or good looking.
I heard this on Wall Street for over 20 years but the male managers were saying it right to their female subordinates.


----------



## Little-Acorn

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.


The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.

Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.  

These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.


----------



## g5000

There is no bar too low which Trump's Chumps will not dive into the slime to get under.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Indeependent said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal men are merely extensions of their wives.
Click to expand...


----------



## turzovka

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


Good digging and digging you journalists.  

Too bad the mainstream media does not share a similar interest in Hillary's rudeness and sexual exploits. 
Too bad the left in America only wants to hear about Donald, meanwhile the jezebel from Arkansas has no past and can do as she pleases.


----------



## Snouter

***BREAKING NEWS***  Qu33rs are going to find normal sex talk offensive.  Also normal women know that grabbing a guys cock and balls gives them control.  Human biology 101.  It has been going on for a million years or so now.


----------



## SYTFE

Gotta love the conservative degenerates in this thread defending The Donald, and excusing it as "locker room talk" or stuff that guys simply say.  Uh, Donald's comments actually imply *sexual assault*.  He's talking about "grabbing her by the pussy" and just simply walking up and "kissing" women, whether they want to or not.  That's assault, conservatives, and assault isn't good.  You might think that sexual assault is "fine," but it's not, ya degenerates.  Trying to fuck other women while being married isn't something you guys should be defending, ya fuckin' cretins.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT grab their pussies.  I do NOT grab them and kiss them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're not successful and/or good looking.
Click to expand...

Oh, wow!  If a man stays true to his wife and doesn't molest other women, he must be ugly?

Oh my god, you are really far gone.  So much for the RIght's bullshit hypocritical lip service to family values.

Thank you, Mr. Trump, for drawing out all the sickos and hypocrites into the open.  Thank you so very much.  This is awesome.


----------



## Indeependent

My challenge to all LIberals...
You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
Stop doing business with them.


----------



## HnL

Pop23 said:


> Trump = attempted dating of married women
> 
> Clintons husband = assaults on married women.


Trump = attempted dating of married women = candidate for POTUS

Clintons husband = NOT running for POTUS.

I voted for GHWB in '92. 

So why do you keep bringing Bill up?

Because you know you can't justify supporting such a amoral, ignorant, racist, sexist loser.


----------



## g5000

Haven't I been saying this for years?  Haven't I been saying the Right has been infected by retards, hypocrites, liars, bigots, racists, and psychopaths.

Yeah.  I have.

And we see their slime trails all over this topic.


----------



## 2aguy

Little-Acorn said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
Click to expand...



And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I admire a man with the ability to say what's on his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> It's what is on his mind that is the problem, retard.
> 
> He thinks it is okay to grab women by the pussy without their permission.  He abuses his star power over them.  He is one sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know your gender...
> So you actively think about WHAT when you're in the company of a VERY attractive woman/man or discussing such?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT grab their pussies.  I do NOT grab them and kiss them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're not successful and/or good looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow!  If a man stays true to his wife and doesn't molest other women, he must be ugly?
> 
> Oh my god, you are really far gone.  So much for the RIght's bullshit hypocritical lip service to family values.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Trump, for drawing out all the sickos and hypocrites into the open.  Thank you so very much.  This is awesome.
Click to expand...

I've had lots of attractive female co-workers come on to me BECAUSE I treated them with the utmost respect.
More respect than their husbands or boyfriends.
Then again, I attract women who are attracted to men who have the balls to be honest and the brains to back it up.
Apparently, you haven't done so.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.


This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.

Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.

It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.

Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Haven't I been saying this for years?  Haven't I been saying the Right has been infected by retards, hypocrites, liars, bigots, racists, and psychopaths.
> 
> Yeah.  I have.
> 
> And we see their slime trails all over this topic.


I hope nobody here has offended your sensibilities.


----------



## Slade3200

OKTexas said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
Click to expand...

What did he do??  He ran for president


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
Click to expand...

I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you're special so please do me a favor and nail yourself to the cross because the human race hate perfect assholes!
Click to expand...

I am sorry I make you feel inferior but I am like the vast majority American grown males. You are inferior to the majority of American males.


----------



## HnL

Pop23 said:


> His enabler is though. I wonder how many women had to endure lifelong pain and suffering so Hillary wouldn't lose her sugar daddy?


What a fucking stupid thing to say. Who told you this garbage?

You have to be truly stark raving mad to think this makes a whit of sense.

Try looking words up in the dictionary before you type something you don't understand.


----------



## g5000

BEHAVIORS:

"You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful--* I just start kissing them*. They're like a magnet.  Just kiss.* I don't even wait.  And when you're a star they let you do it.* You can do anything.  Grab them by the pussy."


*"I did try to fuck her. She was married."*

*"I moved on her like a bitch. And she was married!"*



No more Family Values bullshit from you hypocrites.  You're done.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I Wonder how many times Trump had a similar conversation with Bill Clinton?


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you're special so please do me a favor and nail yourself to the cross because the human race hate perfect assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I make you feel inferior but I am like the vast majority American grown males. You are inferior to the majority of American males.
Click to expand...




any man is superior to a democrat male........if they can even be called male anymore....the democrat male is no longer a man, they are part woman and all coward.....


----------



## SYTFE

Conservatives sure do love sexual assault, don't they?  Perhaps they love assault so much because it's the only way they can ever feel a woman...


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.
Click to expand...

And Hillary abused millions of Americans by supporting NAFTA and costing them their careers.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.
Click to expand...

You are defending the molesting of women by Donald Trump.  You are defending Donald Trump fucking married women.

No more moralizing from you.  You're done.  You've shown your true colors.


----------



## Slade3200

2aguy said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
Click to expand...

Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> BEHAVIORS:
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful--* I just start kissing them*. They're like a magnet.  Just kiss.* I don't even wait.  And when you're a star they let you do it.* You can do anything.  Grab them by the pussy."
> 
> 
> *"I did try to fuck her. She was married."*
> 
> *"I moved on her like a bitch. And she was married!"*
> 
> 
> 
> No more Family Values bullshit from you hypocrites.  You're done.


Some of us don't support Globalists.
Food and shelter first, THEN I'll worry about sexual mores.
Like Gay Marriage and Late Term Abortions and having fat, ugly wives run the marriage and the US.


----------



## deltex1

Anderson Cooper will be sure to bring this up at the debate.

"Why Donald have you never grabbed my pussy?"


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defending a the molesting of women by Donald Trump.  You are defending Donald Trump fucking married women.
> 
> No more moralizing from you.  You're done.  You've shown your true colors.
Click to expand...

I don't give a shit about what he did with women who never sued him for what he did.
I care about INCOME.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary abused millions of Americans by supporting NAFTA and costing them their careers.
Click to expand...

B-b-b-b-but Clinton!  

Two Wrongs Make A Right Winger.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defending a the molesting of women by Donald Trump.  You are defending Donald Trump fucking married women.
> 
> No more moralizing from you.  You're done.  You've shown your true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit about what he did with women who never sued him for what he did.
> I care about INCOME.
Click to expand...

And there you go.  No morals.  Zero.


----------



## Lakhota

Shame on Trump - but his base will even love him more.


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary abused millions of Americans by supporting NAFTA and costing them their careers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B-b-b-b-but Clinton!
> 
> Two Wrongs Make A Right Winger.
Click to expand...

Nope...Clinton raped women who didn't want to be raped and Hillary defended him.
Get it, retard?

Nobody sued Trump.
Get it, retard?


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defending a the molesting of women by Donald Trump.  You are defending Donald Trump fucking married women.
> 
> No more moralizing from you.  You're done.  You've shown your true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit about what he did with women who never sued him for what he did.
> I care about INCOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you go.  No morals.  Zero.
Click to expand...

And of course, ruining millions financially is morally GOOD according to Liberals.
What retards.


----------



## Bush92

He never had a problem with women. He had $$$$$$ that's all it takes with most women living in a working class reality. Now if your spoiled and go to private school like Hillary...well, all men are pigs, unless it's your meal ticket Bill.


----------



## g5000

It's okay if women are molested by Donald Trump.  It's okay if Donald Trump fucks married women.

We learn something new about Trump's Chumps every day, and it never reflects well on them.


----------



## SYTFE

You May Also Like:

Republicans On Rape


----------



## hjmick

Maybe he'll get a deal to direct a big budget historical drama...


----------



## bullwinkle

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this audio will convince many who like Trump, that they need to take another look at his moral character and maturity. People who already thought that way, it will not matter.
> 
> To have a maturity level exemplified by the blatant comments by a 60 year old man shows he does not have the character to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the moral character of a woman who refused to provide security for the men and women she sent into harms way in Libya, turning down request after request for more men and security....and then, when they were actually attacked, never even sending in a rescue mission....you mean like that kind of moral character?  And then telling their families that it was a video tape when she knew it was a terrorist attack...having told her daughter and the President of Turkey that it was a terrorist  attack....but telling the mother over the casket of her son  that it was a video....you mean like that kind of moral character?
Click to expand...

2A guy, it seems like you always try to excuse Trump and make him look like a choir boy by condemning his opponent.  Nobody looks taller by stomping someone/anyone else down.  They just look petty.


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> I have great family values;  I would NEVER cheat on my wife or backstab a co-worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are defending a the molesting of women by Donald Trump.  You are defending Donald Trump fucking married women.
> 
> No more moralizing from you.  You're done.  You've shown your true colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit about what he did with women who never sued him for what he did.
> I care about INCOME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you go.  No morals.  Zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, ruining millions financially is morally GOOD according to Liberals.
> What retards.
Click to expand...

You must be talking about Trump U.

You really don't get it.  You really don't.  You don't know what every five years old knows.  TWO WRONGS DO NOT MAKE A RIGHT.

You can try to drag Clinton into this all you like, it does not change the fact Donald Trump is proud of being a molester and for fucking married women.  I don't care how big your basket of red herrings is.

You are literally retarded.


----------



## GaryDog

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
> In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me....



Who are racist, idiotic, and angry twits?

On what planet could Trump be considered a serious human being, much less a serious president?


----------



## conserveguy877

Pahaha that's the best Crooked Hillary can come up with. A 10 year old locker room talk between two guys that find women attractive? This audio is PG compared to I'm sure other guy friends have said to each other. Not only that, but it's in the past of his showbiz days. Crooked Hillary is so desperate trying to act like she's the most purest woman of them all...


----------



## mascale

Even the apology is not. . .only "if" anyone was offended.

The Trump campaign clearly believes that religious clergy are not offended.  Evangelicals are not offended.   The Mike Pence family will host events for the neighborhood children, since no parents anywhere are offended.  The Paul Ryan family will host events for the neighborhood children, so no parents anywhere are offended.  So, in the apology, states the Trump campaign.  To them there is really no problem with this.  The videotape will be showcased at all the events, and over and over.

As the Gary Johnson campaign likes to say, "Allepo?!?"

And this isn't like that at all.  There is no Reality in The Trump TV show, now going forward for months and months.  RNC created the nomination for this.  The Democrats did not create the nomination, for this release.

"Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Better take video of young warrior riding low to the wind, devoid of impeding garments, aiding great stallion--devoid of impeding garments(?)!)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.


Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy. 
I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis 

Man up sissy boy


----------



## ElmerMudd

OKTexas said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know any man regardless of age that doesn't talk trash around his buddies and having a few beers.
Click to expand...

There is a lot of things you can talk trash about besides continually chasing women while you are married and have kids.
As we are older we trash idiot friends who act like they are still in their 20's. Sounds like Trump and you.


----------



## 2aguy

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
Click to expand...



I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....

This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......

Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......

That is where we are......


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, I don't know any man regardless of age that doesn't talk trash around his buddies and having a few beers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of things you can talk trash about besides continually chasing women while you are married and have kids.
> As we are older we trash idiot friends who act like they are still in their 20's. Sounds like Trump and you.
Click to expand...



All of a sudden you assholes.....who support the rapist and serial sexual predator bill clinton get Chivalrous about women........after ted the swimmer kennedy.....and all the other sexual predators who vote democrat.....


----------



## g5000

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary abused millions of Americans by supporting NAFTA and costing them their careers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B-b-b-b-but Clinton!
> 
> Two Wrongs Make A Right Winger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...Clinton raped women who didn't want to be raped and Hillary defended him.
> Get it, retard?
> 
> Nobody sued Trump.
> Get it, retard?
Click to expand...

Oh.  So it's okay to molest women as long as  you don't get sued.  

What fascinating new deviant twists and turns we have learned about Trump's Chumps today!


----------



## SYTFE

g5000 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge to all LIberals...
> You know which of your male customers would make a remark like this to one of their buddies...
> Stop doing business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about BEHAVIOR, not remarks.  My god, you are willfully obtuse.
> 
> Trump is bragging about his BEHAVIOR.  Fucking married women, abusively groping women.
> 
> It is simply astonishing how hard you sick fucks are defending him.
> 
> Don't ever let me catch you moralizing or waxing on about Family Values, hypocrite.  You're done.  That subject is off limits to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary abused millions of Americans by supporting NAFTA and costing them their careers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B-b-b-b-but Clinton!
> 
> Two Wrongs Make A Right Winger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...Clinton raped women who didn't want to be raped and Hillary defended him.
> Get it, retard?
> 
> Nobody sued Trump.
> Get it, retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  So it's okay to molest women as long as  you don't get sued.
> 
> What fascinating new deviant twists and turns we have learned about Trump's Chumps today!
Click to expand...


They are absolute scum.  Lowest scum of the Earth.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Grampa Murked U said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
Click to expand...

If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.


----------



## Lakhota

*Hey, Donald Trump, ‘I Apologize If Anyone Was Offended’ Is Not An Actual Apology*

I agree!


----------



## 2aguy

bullwinkle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Elmer, it has been established that Trump holds the ladies in contempt.  This is overkill.  When I saw a serious pundit relate this piece, my first thought is "Shut up!".  I think of Trump as the worst thing to hit America since the Spanish Flu epidemic of 1918, however, give us a break.  Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this audio will convince many who like Trump, that they need to take another look at his moral character and maturity. People who already thought that way, it will not matter.
> 
> To have a maturity level exemplified by the blatant comments by a 60 year old man shows he does not have the character to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the moral character of a woman who refused to provide security for the men and women she sent into harms way in Libya, turning down request after request for more men and security....and then, when they were actually attacked, never even sending in a rescue mission....you mean like that kind of moral character?  And then telling their families that it was a video tape when she knew it was a terrorist attack...having told her daughter and the President of Turkey that it was a terrorist  attack....but telling the mother over the casket of her son  that it was a video....you mean like that kind of moral character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2A guy, it seems like you always try to excuse Trump and make him look like a choir boy by condemning his opponent.  Nobody looks taller by stomping someone/anyone else down.  They just look petty.
Click to expand...



Nope...just stating the truth......no matter what Trump has done .....hilary has actually done worse.....and while she was doing it she was taking tax money to get away with it......men died because of her.....and the only way to punish her is to keep her from getting elected....the FBI and the Department of Justice are controlled by the democrats...they have shown that Power comes first........so Trump is the only way to stop it....


----------



## g5000

Every time I have thought we have finally found the depth to which Trump's Chumps have sunk, they go and surprise me by showing me they are just getting started.


----------



## 2aguy

I can promise you that bill clinton has had worse conversations about women....and only some of them were with women who gave their consent.....but he has a Secret Service detail to protect him from audio and video taping......Trump didn't have that.....


----------



## cereal_killer

I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan

"We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"


----------



## jillian

TNHarley said:


> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.



keep on reaching for that women's vote. 

no one expects you to get it.


----------



## jillian

cereal_killer said:


> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"



classy.... 

go vote for the donald.


----------



## g5000

Trump brags about molesting women.  He brags about trying to have sex with a married woman.

And his Chumps come riding to the rescue, dismissing his confessed BEHAVIORS as "boy talk".

Unbelievable.

I guess if Trump admitted to the pilfering of the elderly he did at Trump U, they'd be like, "Gosh, that Trump sure is clever, ain't he?  I admire him for his INCOME!  And how bout that Clinton, huh?  Huh?"


----------



## ElmerMudd

2aguy said:


> I can promise you that bill clinton has had worse conversations about women....and only some of them were with women who gave their consent.....but he has a Secret Service detail to protect him from audio and video taping......Trump didn't have that.....


The Trump supporters are going to their lowest level to defend this latest revelation.


----------



## SYTFE

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.



"Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."

Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.


----------



## Syriusly

“I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.

“I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”

“I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”

Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”

“I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”

“And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”

“Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”

To Recap: 
Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.


----------



## Bush92

Bill Clinton...you want to talk this line of shit...and you got Bill Clinton and psychological abused Hillary who can never function as POTUS as a result. She is only doing this for Bill. Like a prostitute who is beaten psychologicaly and ground down by her masochistic pimp.


----------



## cereal_killer

jillian said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
Click to expand...

Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.

BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone levels.

"Grab em by the pussy"


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise you that bill clinton has had worse conversations about women....and only some of them were with women who gave their consent.....but he has a Secret Service detail to protect him from audio and video taping......Trump didn't have that.....
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump supporters are going to their lowest level to defend this latest revelation.
Click to expand...



Nope...not defending what he did......pointing out the equation.....no matter what Trump may have said it is still either him or hilary....if hilary wins...the 1st and 2nd Amendments are done.....the Supreme Court is gone forever and she will bring in immigrants to flood republican voting districts.......

Trump or hilary......one choice......mine is Trump.....I'll vote against him in the next primaries...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I warned people months before Trump secured the nomination to be careful what you wish for, because over the decades of wheeling and dealing, that there was probably reams and reams of stuff out there on Trump that could be used against him. Sure enough stuff is starting to trickle out, and now that it's October the "surprises" will be coming. Brace yourself, not only do the Dims want him out but so does the media.

The disingenous part is, they obviously knew about this all along, and when they ssy a video "emergences" justsmile.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!  

Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.


----------



## cereal_killer

SYTFE said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
Click to expand...

You're analogy is not even close. Try again


----------



## Bush92

Syriusly said:


> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.


He was holding what public office at the time?


----------



## SYTFE

cereal_killer said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.
> 
> BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone.
> 
> "Grab em by the pussy"
Click to expand...


You aren't defending regular guy talk.  You're defending *sexual assault* talk, and you're defending a man who "went after another woman like a bitch" while he was married.

So much for "conservative morals" and "family values," eh?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.



I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ElmerMudd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
Click to expand...

Folks we need a safe space, stat!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



Shocking a hetereosexual male making such comments 

Leftists are offended because The Donald's not a faggot, if it was a recording of him commenting to a preferably black male:

"What you need is to bend over and let me ram my dick up your rectum and then you can ram your black dick down my throat"

ALL Leftists would be like WTF let's all dump Hillary because The Donald's a faggot and here's a tape of his Mano e Mano talk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



Bill Clinton raped women and was out fucking 16 year olds.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

SYTFE said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.
> 
> BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone.
> 
> "Grab em by the pussy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't defending regular guy talk.  You're defending *sexual assault* talk, and you're defending a man who "went after another woman like a bitch" while he was married.
> 
> So much for "conservative morals" and "family values," eh?
Click to expand...


It's time for your estrogen shot.


----------



## cereal_killer

BTW if there are any "males" in this thread who are offended, you may want to check to see if your balls have dropped yet or perhaps you just may be a hermaphrodite?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SYTFE said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
Click to expand...


You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
Click to expand...


*"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
*
Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.


----------



## conserveguy877

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.



Stop acting like you're perfection... Should Obama still be President even though there is a video out of him saying racist comments about white people, sport?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
Click to expand...


Leftist males are such sashaying little fags


----------



## Bush92

SYTFE said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.
> 
> BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone.
> 
> "Grab em by the pussy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't defending regular guy talk.  You're defending *sexual assault* talk, and you're defending a man who "went after another woman like a bitch" while he was married.
> 
> So much for "conservative morals" and "family values," eh?
Click to expand...

Two words. "Bill Clinton" really, please moron.


----------



## Bush92

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
Click to expand...

The movement is a mutual thing. It's called hormones and hot sex.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



Oh my, this is a game changer, Trump is done....



You weenies, no one gives a fuck, you idiot Communists are faux OUTRAGED, OUTRAGED I TELLS YA - no one else gives a fuck..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jillian said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep on reaching for that women's vote.
> 
> no one expects you to get it.
Click to expand...


Well, my wife and her friends are all voting for Trump.  And THEIR friends are all voting for Trump.  And as I understand it, all THEIR friends are voting for Trump too.

My wife discriminates heavily in her associations.


----------



## SYTFE

SassyIrishLass said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
Click to expand...


"You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."

Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?


----------



## AceRothstein

Later, Trump! We won't miss ya!


----------



## Syriusly

Bush92 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
Click to expand...


You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?

“I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.

“I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”

“I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”

Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”

“I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”

“And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”

“Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”

To Recap:
Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.


----------



## Bush92

Bush92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The movement is a mutual thing. It's called hormones and hot sex.
Click to expand...

Thank you. These liberals think every time two people have sex it's a man being the Big Bad Wolf. My ass. Women are sexual as well. It takes two to tango.


----------



## conserveguy877

Let's compare this to Obama being racist toward whites in this video...Yeah, this is peanuts compared to what Obama said, Bill Clinton rapes, and Crooked Hillary murders.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SYTFE said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
Click to expand...


You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up


----------



## westwall

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!









Big whoop.  He's a man who likes women.  What was bill clintons line when he was raping those underage girls "old enough to pee, old enough for me?"


----------



## Syriusly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
Click to expand...


Wow- Lucy- please stop sharing your sexual fantasies with us.

Please.

You can just go back to enjoying Trump's sweet talking...


“And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”

“Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”


----------



## Bush92

Syriusly said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
Click to expand...

Yes, because he is not stupid like Bill.


----------



## SYTFE

SassyIrishLass said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
Click to expand...


Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.

Now, get your ass in the kitchen and make me a sandwich.  You are nothing but my play toy, slut.


----------



## Uncensored2008

HnL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Leftist hacks are faux OUTRAGED, OUTRAGED I TELLS YA!!!!!!!

Fucking commies, always hair on fire about some imagined slight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
Click to expand...


*"Leftist males are such sashaying little fags"*

That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.


----------



## Mac1958

So is Pence warming up in the bullpen yet?


----------



## Syriusly

westwall said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop.  He's a man who likes women. "
Click to expand...


A man who likes to fuck married women.

A man who thinks that since he is a star he can just grab women by the pussy and they will love it.


----------



## cereal_killer

This thread has made me incredibly horny for some reason.


----------



## Syriusly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Leftist males are such sashaying little fags"*
> 
> That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.
Click to expand...


LOL Lucy and her deep dark sexual fantasies.....


----------



## Bush92

SYTFE said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been happily married for 13 years and am under no delusions my husband and his buddies don't talk about such things. This is nothing but the left once again thinking they have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.
Click to expand...

Stop defending Hillary's defense of Bill then super champ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

SassyIrishLass said:


> [
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot



The issue she has is called "Truthmattersitis."

It is a form of severe mental retardation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.
Click to expand...


Well have you seen lefist hags? No wonder the left is so screwed up sexually, some think they are males in female bodies or vice versa , the men are feminine and the women masculine. It's a freak circus


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop.  He's a man who likes women. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man who likes to fuck married women.
> 
> A man who thinks that since he is a star he can just grab women by the pussy and they will love it.
Click to expand...


Many do, child.  Many do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

cereal_killer said:


> This thread has made me incredibly horny for some reason.



CK, I love you man, but TMI - seriously...


----------



## SYTFE

Bush92 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey bitch, you look like you need to get FUCKED.  I know you want me to shove my cock down your throat while I reach over and spank that fat ass of yours....don't you, you filthy slut...."
> 
> Is this how you want men to talk to you?  Even if they know you're married?  Because this is what you are defending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop defending Hillary's defense of Bill then super champ?
Click to expand...


Hillary had a choice, she could've left him.  Instead she forgave him.   That was her choice, who am I to judge her and her personal life?


----------



## Mac1958

I'm sure Hillary will bring this up at the next debate.

Trump may have to "go there" about Bill's women if he gets desperate.
.


----------



## cereal_killer

If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I SAY!  SHOCKED that Donald Trump, presidential candidate, once engaged in typical male locker-room badinage about WOMEN, of all things.  Men these days just don't DO such things!  I am AGHAST!  I am PUCKERED even!
> 
> Now when you Democrat "men" get your head out of your briefs, perhaps we can discuss something of import.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you seen lefist hags? No wonder the left is so screwed up sexually, some think they are males in female bodies or vice versa , the men are feminine and the women masculine. It's a freak circus
Click to expand...


That's not to mention the Gender Fluid, morning they're a woman, afternoon they're a man, night they're a woman and the middle of the night they might be animal, vegetable or mineral or something.


----------



## SYTFE

cereal_killer said:


> This thread has made me incredibly horny for some reason.



Maybe check out some rape porn?  Might be your thing...


----------



## L.K.Eder

"I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. I failed. I’ll admit it"

^this should be his concession speech. LOL


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women
> 
> Clintons husband = assaults on married women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women = candidate for POTUS
> 
> Clintons husband = NOT running for POTUS.
> 
> I voted for GHWB in '92.
> 
> So why do you keep bringing Bill up?
> 
> Because you know you can't justify supporting such a amoral, ignorant, racist, sexist loser.
Click to expand...


No, because Hillary enabled Bills bizarre behavior toward women. 

She is as guilty of those assaults as Bill is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you seen lefist hags? No wonder the left is so screwed up sexually, some think they are males in female bodies or vice versa , the men are feminine and the women masculine. It's a freak circus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not to mention the Gender Fluid, morning they're a woman, afternoon they're a man, night they're a woman and the middle of the night they might be animal, vegetable or mineral or something.
Click to expand...


Loons I tell ya, batshit crazy loons. Then they wonder why we keep our children far away  from them


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I shudder to think of what leftist males gab about grabbing in the unisex locker rooms"
> *
> Each others dicks and the post dick sucking is talk of who's the next to have their dick chopped off and Transgender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist males are such sashaying little fags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the Leftist women are so angry ALL the time, it's because they have made the Leftist males now testicle-free semi-women, this means the Leftist women are angry because they can't get laid, unless they opt for full-on Lesbian or Bisexual and then they're still angry because that's not getting fucked, because fucking requires a penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you seen lefist hags? No wonder the left is so screwed up sexually, some think they are males in female bodies or vice versa , the men are feminine and the women masculine. It's a freak circus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not to mention the Gender Fluid, morning they're a woman, afternoon they're a man, night they're a woman and the middle of the night they might be animal, vegetable or mineral or something.
Click to expand...

so, are you campaigning for trump stateside as advertized? you and your mighty organization?


----------



## Seawytch

Pop23 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, let's instead vote for someone who wants to bring thousands of folks in from countries where it's cool to kill gays!
> 
> Yep, that makes perfect sense
Click to expand...


They already live here...mostly in Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana...


----------



## koshergrl

Wow eleven years ago he talked a little smack about females.

Horrors.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women
> 
> Clintons husband = assaults on married women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women = candidate for POTUS
> 
> Clintons husband = NOT running for POTUS.
> 
> I voted for GHWB in '92.
> 
> So why do you keep bringing Bill up?
> 
> Because you know you can't justify supporting such a amoral, ignorant, racist, sexist loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because Hillary enabled Bills bizarre behavior toward women.
> 
> She is as guilty of those assaults as Bill is.
Click to expand...

lol, sure, babe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cereal_killer said:


> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.



*"If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it."
*
You'll regret that now for the rest of your life, that you didn't think of it and that's now a lost adventure to you.


----------



## conserveguy877

Never forget.


----------



## cereal_killer

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well have you seen lefist hags? No wonder the left is so screwed up sexually, some think they are males in female bodies or vice versa , the men are feminine and the women masculine. It's a freak circus



   

Coming from a woman makes this even funnier.....OMG thanks for the laugh


----------



## Bush92

SYTFE said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got some issues going on....and guess what? If you said that about me around my husband you'd be straining soup over what was left of your teeth, maggot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop defending Hillary's defense of Bill then super champ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary had a choice, she could've left him.  Instead she forgave him.   That was her choice, who am I to judge her and her personal life?
Click to expand...

She stuck with him because as a power hungry bitch she knew they worked better as a team. Your a dumbass.


----------



## SYTFE

cereal_killer said:


> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.



And you'd likely get bitch slapped and put in your place.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us hypocrite, what did he do that you haven't done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are all alike, Rudy G says everyone has affairs. No they do not.
> Sure, I have had conversations lying about my sexual exploits in college but I grew up.You have a job, you have a wife, you have kids, YOU BETTER GROW UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you're special so please do me a favor and nail yourself to the cross because the human race hate perfect assholes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry I make you feel inferior but I am like the vast majority American grown males. You are inferior to the majority of American males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any man is superior to a democrat male........if they can even be called male anymore....the democrat male is no longer a man, they are part woman and all coward.....
Click to expand...


No wonder why I wear a Kilt from time to time and scream with a high pitch after voting for a Democrat...

( Thank the Lard I am Libertarian! )


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His enabler is though. I wonder how many women had to endure lifelong pain and suffering so Hillary wouldn't lose her sugar daddy?
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking stupid thing to say. Who told you this garbage?
> 
> You have to be truly stark raving mad to think this makes a whit of sense.
> 
> Try looking words up in the dictionary before you type something you don't understand.
Click to expand...


Bills victims understand exactly what I stated. 

No one is lower then the defender of sexual assault. That includes Hillary and.......

Apparently you.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Grampa Murked U said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks we need a safe space, stat!
Click to expand...


Yes, but enough about you needing a place where no one picks on you!


----------



## Bush92

Pop23 said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women
> 
> Clintons husband = assaults on married women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump = attempted dating of married women = candidate for POTUS
> 
> Clintons husband = NOT running for POTUS.
> 
> I voted for GHWB in '92.
> 
> So why do you keep bringing Bill up?
> 
> Because you know you can't justify supporting such a amoral, ignorant, racist, sexist loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because Hillary enabled Bills bizarre behavior toward women.
> 
> She is as guilty of those assaults as Bill is.
Click to expand...

Hey, but GOP has a "war on women."


----------



## SYTFE

Bush92 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You aren't married, slut.  Get down on your knees...."
> 
> Yup, this is how you want to be talked to.  It's "masculine," right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop defending Hillary's defense of Bill then super champ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary had a choice, she could've left him.  Instead she forgave him.   That was her choice, who am I to judge her and her personal life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stuck with him because as a power hungry bitch she knew they worked better as a team. Your a dumbass.
Click to expand...


It's *you're*.  Learn the difference between *your* and *you're* if you're going to try insulting people, dumbass.  Fucking Trump supporter.  Go enroll in the 3rd grade.


----------



## initforme

Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, let's instead vote for someone who wants to bring thousands of folks in from countries where it's cool to kill gays!
> 
> Yep, that makes perfect sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already live here...mostly in Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana...
Click to expand...


More are coming.


----------



## L.K.Eder

grabbing women by the pussy is a GREAT THING. unless muslims do it, in cologne.


----------



## cereal_killer

SYTFE said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd likely get bitch slapped and put in your place.
Click to expand...

Hmmm you're right.....I'll sub for clothes shopping...that'll do the trick


----------



## Bush92

Mac1958 said:


> I'm sure Hillary will bring this up at the next debate.
> 
> Trump may have to "go there" about Bill's women if he gets desperate.
> .


If he does liberal media will say he is an asshole, if she goes there she will have "exposed him."


----------



## initforme

Bill Clinton isn't running.  Trumps speech cannot be defended. Normal males do not speak like this.


----------



## koshergrl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it."
> *
> You'll regret that now for the rest of your life, that you didn't think of it and that's now a lost adventure to you.
Click to expand...


Only if you think of jail as an adventure.
What works for Trump ain't gonna work for CK. I guarantee it.


----------



## Slade3200

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
Click to expand...

Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005


----------



## SassyIrishLass

initforme said:


> Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.



Yeah normal males talk that way, it's reality and this is nothing. I asked my husband and he just laughed...he didn't have to say anything else


----------



## koshergrl

initforme said:


> Bill Clinton isn't running.  Trumps speech cannot be defended. Normal males do not speak like this.


How on earth would you know?


----------



## L.K.Eder

and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.


----------



## koshergrl

SassyIrishLass said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah normal males talk that way, it's reality and this nothing. I asked my husband and he just laughed...he didn't have to say anything else
Click to expand...

Yup yup.


----------



## Pop23

initforme said:


> Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.



Are you nuts?

Geez, I've heard much worse from progressive males in private. 

Men are pigs afterall.


----------



## conserveguy877

Funny how the crazy lefties call Republicans bitter clingers, when they mention some 11 year old audio when Trump was in showbiz. Meanwhile Bill Clinton is a rapist. They sure have been bitter clingers mentioning this non story.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise you that bill clinton has had worse conversations about women....and only some of them were with women who gave their consent.....but he has a Secret Service detail to protect him from audio and video taping......Trump didn't have that.....
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump supporters are going to their lowest level to defend this latest revelation.
Click to expand...


The lowest level is to pretend either Bill Clinton or Donald John Trump are saints. You will defend Clinton ( Bill ) lack of class while those voting for Trump will defend his... For me the reality is most men ( well except you seeing you are the perfect asshole in life ) have said many childish jokes even after their fucking college days, and there are many Democratic and Republican politicians that have been caught with their pants and panties down in life while making stupid jokes about it!

Now I know you will deny Democratic Politicians are as bad as the Republicans and just remember:


----------



## Bush92

SYTFE said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop, you're not impressing me and you look like an insane clown. Now grow up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just making a point.  Stop defending sexual assault.  When you defend sexual assault and adultery -- as you are doing in this thread -- you lose your dignity as a human being and respect from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop defending Hillary's defense of Bill then super champ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary had a choice, she could've left him.  Instead she forgave him.   That was her choice, who am I to judge her and her personal life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stuck with him because as a power hungry bitch she knew they worked better as a team. Your a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's *you're*.  Learn the difference between *your* and *you're* if you're going to try insulting people, dumbass.  Fucking Trump supporter.  Go enroll in the 3rd grade.
Click to expand...

Man, and im a  still smarts enough not to vote for Hillary. What if I said I was black and you are being racist right now? Perhaps I dinnet gigs all that white educations?


----------



## initforme

Two wrongs do not make a right.  It is the do ald that should take the fault.   His voters should be miffed.  No your vote should not change but what he said was indefensible.


----------



## Pop23

L.K.Eder said:


> and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.



^^^^ obviously stays in mothers basement.


----------



## Care4all

Syriusly said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
Click to expand...

Let's make this even CLEARER...

If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...

Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....

Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.

guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?

Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SassyIrishLass said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah normal males talk that way, it's reality and this nothing. I asked my husband and he just laughed...he didn't have to say anything else
Click to expand...


But maybe you've  hit on something....maybe you all whining are not normal? LOL


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> I can promise you that bill clinton has had worse conversations about women....and only some of them were with women who gave their consent.....but he has a Secret Service detail to protect him from audio and video taping......Trump didn't have that.....



Promise?  Ok, let's hear those conversations then.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

L.K.Eder said:


> and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.


Cough cough fag cough.

BTW Mr Hillary raped women and now ducks 16 year old girls


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy you can spin it any way you want but he actually said this.  Explain and condone it please. I am no Hillary fan but this is dumb.  Normal males do not talk this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts?
> 
> Geez, I've heard much worse from progressive males in private.
> 
> Men are pigs afterall.
Click to expand...

pigga please


----------



## g5000

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...


He's a molester of women.  And he has sex with married women.

What's more, he was doing this bragging about how he molests women just a few months after he had married Melania.







*I just start kissing them. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.*


----------



## initforme

Bill vclinton not running.  Does that not register?


----------



## cereal_killer

koshergrl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it."
> *
> You'll regret that now for the rest of your life, that you didn't think of it and that's now a lost adventure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you think of jail as an adventure.
> What works for Trump ain't gonna work for CK. I guarantee it.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I'd grab it like a bowling ball....it'll work...believe me


----------



## initforme

Can you admit trump messed up?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ obviously stays in mothers basement.
Click to expand...

wow, you got me there.


----------



## initforme

So you condone this?  Cmon you k now you don't.


----------



## Pop23

cereal_killer said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it."
> *
> You'll regret that now for the rest of your life, that you didn't think of it and that's now a lost adventure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you think of jail as an adventure.
> What works for Trump ain't gonna work for CK. I guarantee it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I'd grab it like a bowling ball....it'll work...believe me
Click to expand...


I'd grab it like a Tim Kaine.......

A pussies a pussy


----------



## Vigilante

Hmmmmm. another 11 year old story when he was a businessman, and reality star, and NOT a politician!....And how many did HE KILL in Benghazi?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

initforme said:


> Bill vclinton not running.  Does that not register?


The only thing registering with Trump supporters is desperation and panic.


----------



## Pop23

initforme said:


> So you condone this?  Cmon you k now you don't.



The reply button is your friend.


----------



## Care4all

Hello, was this in 2005 or not?  was this right after he married Melania?  He got married in January 2005* to Melania.

*edit


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BJ Clinton ended his date saying, "You'd better put some ice on that"


----------



## HnL

Pop23 said:


> Hillary enabled Bills behavior.


Since your Google machine is broke, from Merriam-Webster:

*enabler*
noun  en·abler \i-ˈnā-blər, -bəl-ər\

:  one that enables another to achieve an end; especially :  one who enables another to persist in self-destructive behavior (as substance abuse) by providing excuses or by making it possible to avoid the consequences of such behavior


----------



## initforme

Bill isn't running.  You equate two wrongs with a right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> BJ Clinton ended his date saying, "You'd better put some ice on that"


then don`t vote for him, vote for trump. cuz 57 states.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Suddenly, the left is concerned  about how a POTENTIAL president may have personally treated women.

Too funny folks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is comedy, right?


----------



## L.K.Eder

you need to make up your minds. is this stuff about trump much ado about nothing, aka every guy talks like that, or is it as evil as the stuff BJ clinton did.


----------



## initforme

Two wrongs make a right....trump messed up.  He even admitted it so it will have no effect on the election.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

initforme said:


> Bill Clinton isn't running.  Trumps speech cannot be defended. Normal males do not speak like this.



Bill Clinton probably made these exact type of comments when he was in the White House, but you'd think that was okay?

Having a phone call with another leader while Monica was on her knees giving him a blow job, that's okay?

The Donald making comments eleven years ago, this is the worst thing since the size of his fingers was the previous worst thing.


----------



## initforme

This will be the story of the weekend.


----------



## HnL

Pop23 said:


> No one is lower then the defender of sexual assault..


You can report this a million times, but you won't show the quote where she defends bad behavior by ANYBODY, including Bill.

And the idiocy that she should have compassion toward women that fucked her husband is something you clearly don't believe, and you just hate Hillary so, so, so, so, so badly that you refuse to let yourself believe the obvious stone cold facts.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Grampa Murked U said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks we need a safe space, stat!
Click to expand...

What kind of sissy response is this Grandpa, you old piece of crap - grow a couple and respond like a man


----------



## initforme

Two WRONGS do not make a right? Can you understand that Lucy or do you need a picture.  I didn't like bill Clinton, I don't like trump.  Nor do I like Hillary because I have a brain.  Millionaires and billionaires have no clue how to run a country.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hows Hillary's Syrian influence (Secretary of State) working out. Last count over 500,000 civilian deaths, rapes and millions fleeing for their lives.. vs Trump's goofy private locker room bs.


----------



## bripat9643

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!


God, are you Hillary apologists desperate.


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash: not Hillary. And not even close to most Americans.
Click to expand...


So calling Jennifer Flowers "trailer trash" wasn't sexist?

Hillary is a piece of shit.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hows Hillary's Syrian influence (Secretary of State) working out. Last count over 500,000 civilian deaths, rapes and millions fleeing for their lives.. vs Trump's goofy private locker room bs.


nice try. almost.


----------



## bripat9643

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
> In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me that despise lying crooked lifer politician Hillary, but it could nake a difference with 10% or so of the so-called moderate, or on the fence people.


IN the last few elections this is the modus operandi for Democrats.   They simply can't win on the issues, so they resort to character assassination.  It's sad that people allow this sleaze to affect their decision.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
Click to expand...

i watched it .....you have never talked like that with your buddies?...


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary enabled Bills behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Since your Google machine is broke, from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> *enabler*
> noun  en·abler \i-ˈnā-blər, -bəl-ər\
> 
> :  one that enables another to achieve an end; especially :  one who enables another to persist in self-destructive behavior (as substance abuse) by providing excuses or by making it possible to avoid the consequences of such behavior
Click to expand...


Dude, are you 12?

Hillary ENABLED Bill. Had she spoken up and left her. THOSE WOMEN WOULD NOT HAVE ENDURED HIS ASSAULTS.


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is lower then the defender of sexual assault..
> 
> 
> 
> You can report this a million times, but you won't show the quote where she defends bad behavior by ANYBODY, including Bill.
> 
> And the idiocy that she should have compassion toward women that fucked her husband is something you clearly don't believe, and you just hate Hillary so, so, so, so, so badly that you refuse to let yourself believe the obvious stone cold facts.
Click to expand...


Behavior is almost never done in quotes. 

You are 12.


----------



## Pop23

L.K.Eder said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ obviously stays in mothers basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you got me there.
Click to expand...


I know, nailed it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Billy000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
Click to expand...

unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....


----------



## The VOR

bullwinkle said:


> [Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.


Too late, that happened  the minute these idiots elected him to be the nominee of their party.


----------



## Care4all

Lucy Hamilton said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running.  Trumps speech cannot be defended. Normal males do not speak like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton probably made these exact type of comments when he was in the White House, but you'd think that was okay?
> 
> Having a phone call with another leader while Monica was on her knees giving him a blow job, that's okay?
> 
> The Donald making comments eleven years ago, this is the worst thing since the size of his fingers was the previous worst thing.
Click to expand...

Bill Clinton is not running for President, he already served two terms and due to an amendment to the constitution, he can only run twice....and no more than twice.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no, that is not how guys talk about women, that is how assholes talk about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ obviously stays in mothers basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you got me there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, nailed it.
Click to expand...

finally, you nailed someone.


----------



## koshergrl

cereal_killer said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If I was single I'd try the ole furniture shopping and grab em by the pussy trick to see if it really works. Hmmm pissed I never thought of it."
> *
> You'll regret that now for the rest of your life, that you didn't think of it and that's now a lost adventure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you think of jail as an adventure.
> What works for Trump ain't gonna work for CK. I guarantee it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I'd grab it like a bowling ball....it'll work...believe me
Click to expand...

No, it won't, and yes, you would end up in jail lol.


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running.  Trumps speech cannot be defended. Normal males do not speak like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton probably made these exact type of comments when he was in the White House, but you'd think that was okay?
> 
> Having a phone call with another leader while Monica was on her knees giving him a blow job, that's okay?
> 
> The Donald making comments eleven years ago, this is the worst thing since the size of his fingers was the previous worst thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton is not running for President, he already served two terms and due to an amendment to the constitution, he can only run twice....and no more than twice.
Click to expand...


I see Care is rooting for eternal presidency for Obama.


----------



## Bush92

Care4all said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
Click to expand...

Bill fucked around on his wife and she went before whole world to defend him quoting a "vast right wing conspiracy." Then he admitted he fucked around on her and humiliated her in front of all civilization. And this power hungry bitch hang on for 2008...and well,2016. You people are stupid.


----------



## 2aguy

conserveguy877 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like you're perfection... Should Obama still be President even though there is a video out of him saying racist comments about white people, sport?
Click to expand...



obama's  two close personal friends here in Chicago are two actual, domestic terrorist bombers...bill ayers and his wife bernadine dorhn..........they actually detonated bombs in government buildings and are accused of being part of one that killed someone............


----------



## Blackrook

Hillary is getting desperate if all she has is an 11-year-old conversation of Trump engaging in crude conversation.  Her husband is a womanizer and a serial rapist, and she destroyed those women in public and was proud of doing so.  She's a hypocrite to attack Trump on this issue and everyone knows it.


----------



## 2aguy

The VOR said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, that happened  the minute these idiots elected him to be the nominee of their party.
Click to expand...



and hilary let men die.......moron.


----------



## 2aguy

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
Click to expand...



Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...

Is anything on that audio worse than that?


----------



## Billy000

Blackrook said:


> Hillary is getting desperate if all she has is an 11-year-old conversation of Trump engaging in crude conversation.  Her husband is a womanizer and a serial rapist, and she destroyed those women in public and was proud of doing so.  She's a hypocrite to attack Trump on this issue and everyone knows it.


Lol oh right because this is only evidence she has to torch Trump with


----------



## The VOR

2aguy said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, that happened  the minute these idiots elected him to be the nominee of their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and hilary let men die.......moron.
Click to expand...

Another lying, partisan hack piece of shit heard from.


----------



## Campbell

"Grab 'Em By The Pussy!"


----------



## Syriusly

Bush92 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
Click to expand...


There are two candidates running for President

One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman. 

The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.


----------



## 2aguy

The VOR said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Lets not turn this election into an episode of the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, that happened  the minute these idiots elected him to be the nominee of their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and hilary let men die.......moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lying, partisan hack piece of shit heard from.
Click to expand...



Wow...what an eloquent response....asswipe.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This critical and important topic was created in 2 separate threads about 20 minutes apart. *
*I'm merging them in one place so that you can  pay this issue all the attention it deserves.*


----------



## Harry Dresden

Campbell said:


> "Grab 'Em By The Pussy!"


you ever do that old timing man?....


----------



## Syriusly

Blackrook said:


> Hillary is getting desperate if all she has is an 11-year-old conversation of Trump engaging in crude conversation.  Her husband is a womanizer and a serial rapist



Again
Donald Trump- womanizer, adulterer, and accused of rape.
Hillary Clinton- none of those things.


----------



## defcon4

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary enabled Bills behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Since your Google machine is broke, from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> *enabler*
> noun  en·abler \i-ˈnā-blər, -bəl-ər\
> 
> :  one that enables another to achieve an end; especially :  one who enables another to persist in self-destructive behavior (as substance abuse) by providing excuses or by making it possible to avoid the consequences of such behavior
Click to expand...

*enabler noun [ C ]*
uk  /ɪˈneɪ.blər/ us  /ɪˈneɪ.blɚ/
   
         

*something or someone that makes it possible for a particular thing to happen or be done: 
enabler Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
*


----------



## Lumpy 1

L.K.Eder said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows Hillary's Syrian influence (Secretary of State) working out. Last count over 500,000 civilian deaths, rapes and millions fleeing for their lives.. vs Trump's goofy private locker room bs.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try. almost.
Click to expand...


Democrat neurotic priorities .. it's a mystery to me...


----------



## Bush92

Syriusly said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
Click to expand...

Who attacked the women her husband fucked. Just like the mistress blamed the slave girl for his adultery. Get a brain.


----------



## 2aguy

Syriusly said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
Click to expand...



There are two candidates running for President....

One of them, hilary clinton.....

--helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives

--all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...

--she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....

--she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....

--she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....

--after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....

--her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......

The other is Donald Trump.....

And that was just in the last 8 years....


----------



## Campbell

TNHarley said:


> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.



I can just hear Trump telling Putin......"Grab 'Em By The Pussy!"

by the way....what is the Russian word for Pussy?


----------



## Lakhota

g5000 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a molester of women.  And he has sex with married women.
> 
> What's more, he was doing this bragging about how he molests women just a few months after he had married Melania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I just start kissing them. I don't even wait. And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the pussy.*
Click to expand...


Wow, unbelievable.


----------



## ElmerMudd

ElmerMudd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kondor3

Rich guy gets easy poontang his entire life.

Rich guy brags about it.

Color me shocked.


----------



## 2aguy

Syriusly said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is getting desperate if all she has is an 11-year-old conversation of Trump engaging in crude conversation.  Her husband is a womanizer and a serial rapist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> Donald Trump- womanizer, adulterer, and accused of rape.
> Hillary Clinton- none of those things.
Click to expand...



No...she just helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault, many times with women who worked for him...she used private detectives, political operatives and her husbands political power to keep him from facing his accusers......

And she allowed 4 men to die in Bhengazi.......


----------



## Harry Dresden

ElmerMudd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Campbell said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear Trump telling Putin......"Grab 'Em By The Pussy!"
> 
> by the way....what is the Russian word for Pussy?
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure it's, "obama" , "hillary" or "kerry" ...


----------



## Blackrook

ElmerMudd said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
Click to expand...

You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.


----------



## ElmerMudd

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
Click to expand...

Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Campbell said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear Trump telling Putin......"Grab 'Em By The Pussy!"
> 
> by the way....what is the Russian word for Pussy?
Click to expand...

i believe its campbell....


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is getting desperate if all she has is an 11-year-old conversation of Trump engaging in crude conversation.  Her husband is a womanizer and a serial rapist, and she destroyed those women in public and was proud of doing so.  She's a hypocrite to attack Trump on this issue and everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol oh right because this is only evidence she has to torch Trump with
Click to expand...

Pretty much.


----------



## Mad Scientist

"F*ck her in the P*ssy!"


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> So calling Jennifer Flowers "trailer trash" wasn't sexist?
> 
> Hillary is a piece of shit.



Is that the same Jennifer Flowers who almost tripped over her own tongue trying to get a seat offered by Donald at the first debate? That Jennifer Flowers? The one who was so hurt by Bill Clinton she tries to get her ugly mug in the spotlight every chance she gets based on the sole fact that Bill bonked her? That 'poor' Jennifer Flowers?


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
Click to expand...



That is a lie...the budget was not cut, she chose not to support those men.

Taxes being sent to corrupt, greedy politicians put us 20 trillion in debt...we sent the money, they stole it...you want to send them more expecting something new and different to happen......you are a sad person.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was holding what public office at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
Click to expand...

The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.


----------



## 2aguy

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling Jennifer Flowers "trailer trash" wasn't sexist?
> 
> Hillary is a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Jennifer Flowers who almost tripped over her own tongue trying to get a seat offered by Donald at the first debate? That Jennifer Flowers? The one who was so hurt by Bill Clinton she tries to get her ugly mug in the spotlight every chance she gets based on the sole fact that Bill bonked her? That 'poor' Jennifer Flowers?
Click to expand...



No that is Juanita Broderick, Eillen Wellstone, and Elizabeth Ward Gracen.....and there are others who say bill clinton raped them.......

all of the women who say bill clinton raped them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...is that right?


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> IN the last few elections this is the modus operandi for Democrats.   They simply can't win on the issues, so they resort to character assassination.  It's sad that people allow this sleaze to affect their decision.



The only person I saw talking issues in the first debate was Hillary...when Trump wasn't interrupting her with his constant "lies", "not true" etc.


----------



## Lakhota

*America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*

I choose Hillary.


----------



## jillian

SYTFE said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.
> 
> BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone.
> 
> "Grab em by the pussy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't defending regular guy talk.  You're defending *sexual assault* talk, and you're defending a man who "went after another woman like a bitch" while he was married.
> 
> So much for "conservative morals" and "family values," eh?
Click to expand...


and she was married.... 

then he thinks he should trash bill clinton for cheating?

i wonder how melanin feels about him now


----------



## Dr Grump

Harry Dresden said:


> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....



Yeah, but does Fudd have a history of misogyny?


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.
Click to expand...



Wrong......the Defense Department offered the State Department military provided Security, they refused......they asked the Ambassador if he wanted military security, and by protocol he had to refuse since the State Department had already refused it.........


----------



## ElmerMudd

Blackrook said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
Click to expand...

A boy thinks you have to talk that way to be a man. A man knows you do not need to talk that way to be a man.
The way you are going you will never know what it is like to be a man; GROW UP BOY.
(fyi-YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW OUT F BOMBS TO BE A MAN. ANOTHER SIGN YOU ARE A BOY)


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheesh .. It appears these pc tender foot libs. never read or post in the Flame Zone ...


----------



## 2aguy

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.
Click to expand...



From Politifact....

Under Hillary Clinton, State refused Benghazi requests?

In May 2014, ahead of one of the congressional investigations into the Benghazi attacks, U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson, R-Wis., claimed the State Department "not only failed to honor repeated requests for additional security, but instead actually reduced security in Libya."

Our rating was True.

As we noted in that article:

_"There are disagreements about whether State acted reasonably, but that it didn't honor requests for additional security is established fact," said Georgetown University adjunct assistant professor Daveed Gartenstein-Ross, who is also a senior fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, which focuses on foreign policy and national security.  _

_*The State Department has acknowledged it rejected requests to provide more security personnel in Libya. *

It also acknowledged rejecting a request to erect guard towers at the Benghazi mission, but notes that a number of physical security upgrades, such as the installation of concrete barriers to block unused gates, were made during 2012._

_*The State Department’s own Accountability Review Board concluded that the number of diplomatic security staff in Benghazi in the months leading up to the attacks was inadequate "despite repeated requests" from the Benghazi mission and the embassy in Tripoli for additional staffing.*_

*In addition, PolitiFact National has reported that the numerous requests from officials on the ground in Libya for better security for the Benghazi compound are undeniable and well-documented.*


----------



## Dale Smith

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
Click to expand...




Let us know when you have some proof that Trump bit the shit out of someone while sexually assaulting them......m'kay??? Because we have eyewitness accounts of the aftermath of a Bill "drop trou" sexual assault.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mega fake Christian Michelle Bachmann is on MSNBC right now defending Trump over this.  The word 'surreal' is inadequate to describe it.


----------



## Dr Grump

2aguy said:


> No that is Juanita Broderick, Eillen Wellstone, and Elizabeth Ward Gracen.....and there are others who say bill clinton raped them.......
> 
> all of the women who say bill clinton raped them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...is that right?



Most are. Truth is, I don't know. Neither do you.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> 
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> H
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From Politifact....
> 
> Under Hillary Clinton, State refused Benghazi requests?
> 
> In May 2014, ahead of one of the congressional investigations into the Benghazi attacks, U.S. Sen. Ron Johnson, R-Wis., claimed the State Department "not only failed to honor repeated requests for additional security, but instead actually reduced security in Libya."
> 
> Our rating was True.
> 
> As we noted in that article:
> 
> _"There are disagreements about whether State acted reasonably, but that it didn't honor requests for additional security is established fact," said Georgetown University adjunct assistant professor Daveed Gartenstein-Ross, who is also a senior fellow at the Foundation for Defense of Democracies, which focuses on foreign policy and national security.  _
> 
> _*The State Department has acknowledged it rejected requests to provide more security personnel in Libya. *
> 
> It also acknowledged rejecting a request to erect guard towers at the Benghazi mission, but notes that a number of physical security upgrades, such as the installation of concrete barriers to block unused gates, were made during 2012._
> 
> _*The State Department’s own Accountability Review Board concluded that the number of diplomatic security staff in Benghazi in the months leading up to the attacks was inadequate "despite repeated requests" from the Benghazi mission and the embassy in Tripoli for additional staffing.*_
> 
> *In addition, PolitiFact National has reported that the numerous requests from officials on the ground in Libya for better security for the Benghazi compound are undeniable and well-documented.*
Click to expand...


Have you forgotten?  You disqualified yourself from citing politifact.


----------



## Dr Grump

francoHFW said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Donald Trump will be thinking differently if he ever holds public office?
> 
> “I did try and fuck her,” Trump can be heard saying on the video in reference to an unnamed woman.
> 
> “I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping,” Trump continues. “She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> Later in the recording, Trump talks about actress Arianne Zucker, who escorted Trump and Bush to the set of “Days of Our Lives.”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump said. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful ― I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump said. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Grab them by the pussy,” Trump added. “You can do anything.”
> 
> To Recap:
> Donald Trump was boasting about trying to fuck a married woman.
> And boasting that since he was a star he can do anything with women.
> And saying to just grab women by the 'pussy'- if you are a star.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.
Click to expand...


Ignore the idiot FW. This guy comes on every thread and turns it into Benghazi. There are plenty of Benghzi threads he can spout his conspiracy theories on...


----------



## 2aguy

ElmerMudd said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
Click to expand...



They keep lying....they did not cut the budget and the only reason those men died is that hilary didn't give them enough protection and then refused to send help...

Democrats Once Again Smacked Down on Benghazi Funding Cuts Claim - Breitbart

But as Kessler notes, it’s simply not true. And it’s not true in several notable ways starting with the fact that funding was not actually cut. Kessler writes “while Boxer claims that Republicans “cut” the budget, she is only
comparing it to what the Obama administration proposed. The reality is
that funding for embassy security has increased significantly in recent
years.”

Equally significant and ignored by Boxer is the fact that the evidence is clear on this point. The ARB report does suggest an increase in funding for security but does not claim lack of funding was an issue in Benghazi. Also, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Charlene Lamb was asked directly about this during her congressional testimony last October:


----------



## NYcarbineer

I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Harry Dresden said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
Click to expand...

Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They keep lying....they did not cut the budget and the only reason those men died is that hilary didn't give them enough protection and then refused to send help...
> 
> Democrats Once Again Smacked Down on Benghazi Funding Cuts Claim - Breitbart
> 
> But as Kessler notes, it’s simply not true. And it’s not true in several notable ways starting with the fact that funding was not actually cut. Kessler writes “while Boxer claims that Republicans “cut” the budget, she is only
> comparing it to what the Obama administration proposed. The reality is
> that funding for embassy security has increased significantly in recent
> years.”
> 
> Equally significant and ignored by Boxer is the fact that the evidence is clear on this point. The ARB report does suggest an increase in funding for security but does not claim lack of funding was an issue in Benghazi. Also, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Charlene Lamb was asked directly about this during her congressional testimony last October:
Click to expand...


And exactly what do any of those lies have to do with Donald Trump believing his wealth gives him license to grope women in the hoohah?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ElmerMudd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A boy thinks you have to talk that way to be a man. A man knows you do not need to talk that way to be a man.
> The way you are going you will never know what it is like to be a man; GROW UP BOY.
> (fyi-YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW OUT F BOMBS TO BE A MAN. ANOTHER SIGN YOU ARE A BOY)
Click to expand...


Are you the new schoolmarm?


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.




no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dr Grump said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but does Fudd have a history of misogyny?
Click to expand...

that wasnt my point doc....


----------



## L.K.Eder

"Nobody has more respect for women than Donald Trump!" ~Donald Trump

hahahaha


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They keep lying....they did not cut the budget and the only reason those men died is that hilary didn't give them enough protection and then refused to send help...
> 
> Democrats Once Again Smacked Down on Benghazi Funding Cuts Claim - Breitbart
> 
> But as Kessler notes, it’s simply not true. And it’s not true in several notable ways starting with the fact that funding was not actually cut. Kessler writes “while Boxer claims that Republicans “cut” the budget, she is only
> comparing it to what the Obama administration proposed. The reality is
> that funding for embassy security has increased significantly in recent
> years.”
> 
> Equally significant and ignored by Boxer is the fact that the evidence is clear on this point. The ARB report does suggest an increase in funding for security but does not claim lack of funding was an issue in Benghazi. Also, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Charlene Lamb was asked directly about this during her congressional testimony last October:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what do any of those lies have to do with Donald Trump believing his wealth gives him license to grope women in the hoohah?
Click to expand...



And why did hilary think that her political ambitions allowed her to attack and destroy women who accused her husband of rape and sexual assault?


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
Click to expand...


If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They keep lying....they did not cut the budget and the only reason those men died is that hilary didn't give them enough protection and then refused to send help...
> 
> Democrats Once Again Smacked Down on Benghazi Funding Cuts Claim - Breitbart
> 
> But as Kessler notes, it’s simply not true. And it’s not true in several notable ways starting with the fact that funding was not actually cut. Kessler writes “while Boxer claims that Republicans “cut” the budget, she is only
> comparing it to what the Obama administration proposed. The reality is
> that funding for embassy security has increased significantly in recent
> years.”
> 
> Equally significant and ignored by Boxer is the fact that the evidence is clear on this point. The ARB report does suggest an increase in funding for security but does not claim lack of funding was an issue in Benghazi. Also, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Charlene Lamb was asked directly about this during her congressional testimony last October:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what do any of those lies have to do with Donald Trump believing his wealth gives him license to grope women in the hoohah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And why did hilary think that her political ambitions allowed her to attack and destroy women who accused her husband of rape and sexual assault?
Click to expand...


You lie.  That's the why, what, where, who, and how.


----------



## L.K.Eder

hillary, of course, goes all in:

"This is horrific. We cannot allow this man to become president."


----------



## Slade3200

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> 
> Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.
> 
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
Click to expand...

Nothing on the audio is worse than that... But what is on the audio is much more clear than that. You may state it very simply but that doesn't make it true. There were many many other factors and people who were responsible.  Do you give any blame to the sequester and congress cutting funding? What about the military and those in charge of our defense who were operationally responsible for the actions taken that day. It is very convenient for you to put all the blame on Hillary's shoulders... it just isn't honest or accurate. 

Look at what Chris Stevens sister has to say on it. There isn't anybody who has a more personal connection to this... She has every reason to blame Hillary but you might find her perspective interesting
Chris Stevens’s Family: Don’t Blame Hillary Clinton for Benghazi - The New Yorker


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist
Click to expand...


Expound.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
Click to expand...



Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........

3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
Click to expand...


How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?


----------



## Harry Dresden

ElmerMudd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
> As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.
Click to expand...

the point is.....many guys do it and have done it,not just trump...he said nothing that 90% of the men of the world are guilty of doing among themselves,talking shit about the females they see...


----------



## 2aguy

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing on the audio is worse than that... But what is on the audio is much more clear than that. You may state it very simply but that doesn't make it true. There were many many other factors and people who were responsible.  Do you give any blame to the sequester and congress cutting funding? What about the military and those in charge of our defense who were operationally responsible for the actions taken that day. It is very convenient for you to put all the blame on Hillary's shoulders... it just isn't honest or accurate.
> 
> Look at what Chris Stevens sister has to say on it. There isn't anybody who has a more personal connection to this... She has every reason to blame Hillary but you might find her perspective interesting
> Chris Stevens’s Family: Don’t Blame Hillary Clinton for Benghazi - The New Yorker
Click to expand...



There were no budget cuts to the embassies...that is a lie the democrats have put out to cover their decision to not supply the one embassy, that actually needed security........and then she refused to send help......

The military was ordered to stand down.....marines changed into civiies and uniforms 3 times as obama and hilary hesitated and then failed to act.....

I know what the mother of the dead soldier said......


----------



## NYcarbineer

These Trumptards act as if this newest revelation about Trump is going to bring the moderates and undecideds flocking to him.

That is the laugh of the campaign.  How can anyone be so stupid as to believe that?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Harry Dresden said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
> As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point is.....many guys do it and have done it,not just trump...he said nothing that 90% of the men of the world are guilty of doing among themselves,talking shit about the females they see...
Click to expand...


So many many guys talk about how their wealth and fame give them license to do such things?


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?
Click to expand...



Well...since he was Attorney General, then Governor and then President...and used all of the resources at his disposal in those positions of public trust and power to make those women stay silent, none...but actual friends and family of the victims at the time of the attack.....say these women were raped.....and sexually assaulted.......

All of them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...right?


----------



## Slade3200

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing on the audio is worse than that... But what is on the audio is much more clear than that. You may state it very simply but that doesn't make it true. There were many many other factors and people who were responsible.  Do you give any blame to the sequester and congress cutting funding? What about the military and those in charge of our defense who were operationally responsible for the actions taken that day. It is very convenient for you to put all the blame on Hillary's shoulders... it just isn't honest or accurate.
> 
> Look at what Chris Stevens sister has to say on it. There isn't anybody who has a more personal connection to this... She has every reason to blame Hillary but you might find her perspective interesting
> Chris Stevens’s Family: Don’t Blame Hillary Clinton for Benghazi - The New Yorker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There were no budget cuts to the embassies...that is a lie the democrats have put out to cover their decision to not supply the one embassy, that actually needed security........and then she refused to send help......
> 
> The military was ordered to stand down.....marines changed into civiies and uniforms 3 times as obama and hilary hesitated and then failed to act.....
> 
> I know what the mother of the dead soldier said......
Click to expand...

Why would she refuse to send help? Do you really think she had anything to do with the operational decisions that night?


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...since he was Attorney General, then Governor and then President...and used all of the resources at his disposal in those positions of public trust and power to make those women stay silent, none...but actual friends and family of the victims at the time of the attack.....say these women were raped.....and sexually assaulted.......
> 
> All of them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...right?
Click to expand...


He's as innocent until proven guilty as you believe Trump is,

except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
Click to expand...


"Bill Clinton still dicking bimbos" -- Colin Powell


----------



## Little-Acorn

Little-Acorn said:


> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.





SYTFE said:


> Uh, Donald's comments actually imply *sexual assault*.  He's talking about "grabbing her by the pussy" and just simply walking up and "kissing" women, whether they want to or not.  That's assault, conservatives, and assault isn't good.


See?  



NYcarbineer said:


> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.


Look ! There goes another one!

The extreme twists and exaggeration put into normal everyday statements from Republicans by liberals, amounting to outright lies about what Trump said and obviously meant (obvious to normal people, that is), are truly a comical sight.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling Jennifer Flowers "trailer trash" wasn't sexist?
> 
> Hillary is a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Jennifer Flowers who almost tripped over her own tongue trying to get a seat offered by Donald at the first debate? That Jennifer Flowers? The one who was so hurt by Bill Clinton she tries to get her ugly mug in the spotlight every chance she gets based on the sole fact that Bill bonked her? That 'poor' Jennifer Flowers?
Click to expand...


Even if your lies were true, how would that make Hillary's comments any better?

“Women deserve to be believed”

- Hillary Clinton​


----------



## 2aguy

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will support the wife of a serial sexual predator....but clutch their pearls at any mention of Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Guy, you've been known to present some rational arguments... Just admit that this video of Trump was disgusting. How can you watch it and think that you want this guy to be our president. Then retort by dogging on the WIFE of an accused sexual predator. Its a bad argument, you will be better off to swallow this one. Just be honest and say it was a horrible statement by Trump but you like his policies better than Hillary's and that is more important to you than the character of the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing on the audio is worse than that... But what is on the audio is much more clear than that. You may state it very simply but that doesn't make it true. There were many many other factors and people who were responsible.  Do you give any blame to the sequester and congress cutting funding? What about the military and those in charge of our defense who were operationally responsible for the actions taken that day. It is very convenient for you to put all the blame on Hillary's shoulders... it just isn't honest or accurate.
> 
> Look at what Chris Stevens sister has to say on it. There isn't anybody who has a more personal connection to this... She has every reason to blame Hillary but you might find her perspective interesting
> Chris Stevens’s Family: Don’t Blame Hillary Clinton for Benghazi - The New Yorker
Click to expand...



There was more than enough money for that security team to be in place....they just didn't want the footprint on the ground.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...since he was Attorney General, then Governor and then President...and used all of the resources at his disposal in those positions of public trust and power to make those women stay silent, none...but actual friends and family of the victims at the time of the attack.....say these women were raped.....and sexually assaulted.......
> 
> All of them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's as innocent until proven guilty as you believe Trump is,
> 
> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.
Click to expand...



All of the women who say bill clinton raped them and sexually assaulted them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth......right?


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent in my choice for his new campaign slogan
> 
> "We're going to grab America by her pussy and make her beg again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classy....
> 
> go vote for the donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jillian admit it, you and your friends say even 'worse' things when you all get together. If you say differently you're a damn liar. Womins get down and dirty.......and I love it.
> 
> BTW this conversation Trump was having is rated G in most male circles. Well in circles of men with normal testosterone.
> 
> "Grab em by the pussy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't defending regular guy talk.  You're defending *sexual assault* talk, and you're defending a man who "went after another woman like a bitch" while he was married.
> 
> So much for "conservative morals" and "family values," eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and she was married....
> 
> then he thinks he should trash bill clinton for cheating?
> 
> i wonder how melanin feels about him now
Click to expand...


He trashes Bill Clinton for rape and sexual assault, you dumbass bimbo.


----------



## francoHFW

Blackrook said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
Click to expand...

Asshole men...lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I'd rather see a man talking about pussy, than attacking pussy.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN the last few elections this is the modus operandi for Democrats.   They simply can't win on the issues, so they resort to character assassination.  It's sad that people allow this sleaze to affect their decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person I saw talking issues in the first debate was Hillary...when Trump wasn't interrupting her with his constant "lies", "not true" etc.
Click to expand...


What "issues" did Hillary discuss other than the real important issues of Trump asking for Obama's birth certificate and calling Rosy O'Donnell a pig, which she is.


----------



## initforme

A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.  I can say I never have.  No matter what nobody can condone this.  I know it isn't going to change minds nor do I give a real sh#t who wins...it makes no difference to me but I do like to see the ridicule this election is bringing about this country.  A total dupe believes anything is going to change.  Idiots you are.  Dupes.


----------



## Little-Acorn

ElmerMudd said:


> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.


The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.

Although somehow, their voting patterns never change, they were already going to not vote for him before he made the remark.  

These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...since he was Attorney General, then Governor and then President...and used all of the resources at his disposal in those positions of public trust and power to make those women stay silent, none...but actual friends and family of the victims at the time of the attack.....say these women were raped.....and sexually assaulted.......
> 
> All of them are lying...only bill clinton is telling the truth...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's as innocent until proven guilty as you believe Trump is,
> 
> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of the women who say bill clinton raped them and sexually assaulted them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth......right?
Click to expand...

I'll go with the US Justice system, not bs propaganda books, for hater dupes only, or others getting paid by GOP operatives..


----------



## Jackson

HnL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash: not Hillary. And not even close to most Americans.
Click to expand...

She calls her Secret Service "Fucking Pigs."  I find that more disgusting.  They are trying to protect her.

Billy boy walks the talk where for all we know Trump just talks.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So calling Jennifer Flowers "trailer trash" wasn't sexist?
> 
> Hillary is a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Jennifer Flowers who almost tripped over her own tongue trying to get a seat offered by Donald at the first debate? That Jennifer Flowers? The one who was so hurt by Bill Clinton she tries to get her ugly mug in the spotlight every chance she gets based on the sole fact that Bill bonked her? That 'poor' Jennifer Flowers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if your lies were true, how would that make Hillary's comments any better?
> 
> “Women deserve to be believed”
> 
> - Hillary Clinton​
Click to expand...


What lies? You mean Flowers didn't say yes to the seat? Gennifer Flowers said she would attend debate for Trump, but Trump camp says no

Believed about what?


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to it....my first pick was Scott Walker, the next Ted Cruz, Trump is the one left standing...no matter what Trump has done as a human being hilary has done far, far worse.......shielding herself with tax dollars and political power.....
> 
> This country used to have a rule....if you were a crook in office you were kicked out of office....that rule does not apply anymore......especially if hilary gets into office......she will have complete control over law enforcement and the intelligence services.........and will have shown the way for the next criminals......
> 
> Trump is the only way to stop hilary.........in 4 years we can vote him out......but you don't reward political corruption in office, which is what we have with hilary, by electing her to an even more powerful office.  It is obvious that none of the  law enforcement agencies are going to act against hilary because the democrats control them....the absolute only way to punish her....is to vote Trump into office......
> 
> That is where we are......
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go... Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Men died......men hilary put in harms way, they asked her for more security and she refused and then when they were under direct attack she did not send a rescue mission...
> 
> Is anything on that audio worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not put that on Hillary Clinton. We are all at fault. The budget for our embassy and foreign mission security had been reduced. We, us, our representatives did not fund security.
> No one wants to give up anything, we do not want to pay higher taxes. The result is the armed forces and foreign security is reduced. Look in the mirror idiot. We want to blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They keep lying....they did not cut the budget and the only reason those men died is that hilary didn't give them enough protection and then refused to send help...
> 
> Democrats Once Again Smacked Down on Benghazi Funding Cuts Claim - Breitbart
> 
> But as Kessler notes, it’s simply not true. And it’s not true in several notable ways starting with the fact that funding was not actually cut. Kessler writes “while Boxer claims that Republicans “cut” the budget, she is only
> comparing it to what the Obama administration proposed. The reality is
> that funding for embassy security has increased significantly in recent
> years.”
> 
> Equally significant and ignored by Boxer is the fact that the evidence is clear on this point. The ARB report does suggest an increase in funding for security but does not claim lack of funding was an issue in Benghazi. Also, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Charlene Lamb was asked directly about this during her congressional testimony last October:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what do any of those lies have to do with Donald Trump believing his wealth gives him license to grope women in the hoohah?
Click to expand...


In practical terms, it pretty much does.


----------



## francoHFW

Blackrook said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
Click to expand...

They say they can get away with grabbing p%%%y because they're stars? lol


----------



## Avatar4321

Democrats are now just figuring out that Donald trump is a lewd man who has said disgusting things? Conservatives were making this point all primary. No one cared.

And the point would be much stronger if you weren't trying to defend the freakin Clintons. And hadn't just spent the last two decades shoving this lewd disgusting behavior down our throats in media, culture and politics.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A boy thinks you have to talk that way to be a man. A man knows you do not need to talk that way to be a man.
> The way you are going you will never know what it is like to be a man; GROW UP BOY.
> (fyi-YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW OUT F BOMBS TO BE A MAN. ANOTHER SIGN YOU ARE A BOY)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the new schoolmarm?
Click to expand...

I am usually not this mature but with these idiots you need to give them some mature talk


----------



## Blackrook

Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.


----------



## Blackrook

ElmerMudd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A boy thinks you have to talk that way to be a man. A man knows you do not need to talk that way to be a man.
> The way you are going you will never know what it is like to be a man; GROW UP BOY.
> (fyi-YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW OUT F BOMBS TO BE A MAN. ANOTHER SIGN YOU ARE A BOY)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the new schoolmarm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am usually not this mature but with these idiots you need to give them some mature talk
Click to expand...

You are a liar and a hypocrite.  Democrats have made crude and disgusting behavior the norm, and mocked people who didn't like it.  Now you whine when Trump acts just like the behavior you have encouraged for decades.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep being told that Bill Clinton is running for president.  I'm very curious as to why that keeps occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.....you asswipes pretend it is about bill the rapist.....we tell you it is about hilary covering up her husbands rapes and sexual assauls to preserver her political career....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Clinton is a rapist then Trump is a rapist, and Trump's the rapist running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......if any rape accusation against Trump was true it would be more than just a dismissed court case....we would hear about it 24/7...that we don't shows there is no merit to it........
> 
> 3 women....now 4 have accused bill clinton of rape and a dozen others accused him of sexual assault, including an Air Force service woman serving on Air Force One.......but all of them are lying...and only bill clinton is telling the truth....that is where you come down on this..right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many court cases involving rape has Bill Clinton been in?
Click to expand...


Once again, it's the "I haven't been indicted" defense.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Blackrook said:


> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.


I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
> As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point is.....many guys do it and have done it,not just trump...he said nothing that 90% of the men of the world are guilty of doing among themselves,talking shit about the females they see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many many guys talk about how their wealth and fame give them license to do such things?
Click to expand...


I don't know if they all talk about it, but they sure take advantage of it.


----------



## ElmerMudd

ElmerMudd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
Click to expand...

If you have worn a jock strap you probably put it on your head.


----------



## Blackrook

ElmerMudd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
Click to expand...

I doubt you've ever had normal sex with a normal woman.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> What "issues" did Hillary discuss other than the real important issues of Trump asking for Obama's birth certificate and calling Rosy O'Donnell a pig, which she is.



When Trumpie wasn't interrupting her, she did talk about the economy on a few occasions.

I've seen your picture. You're a bit of bald porker yourself. Those in glass houses and all.


----------



## Blackrook

The Democrats have all turned into non-binaries and transvestites, and they are whining that Donald Trump acts like a man.


----------



## jasonnfree

ClosedCaption said:


> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!



What Trump said about women is pretty mild compared to how the muslims hillary has promised to bring into this country treat women.


----------



## bripat9643

initforme said:


> A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.  I can say I never have.  No matter what nobody can condone this.  I know it isn't going to change minds nor do I give a real sh#t who wins...it makes no difference to me but I do like to see the ridicule this election is bringing about this country.  A total dupe believes anything is going to change.  Idiots you are.  Dupes.



Oh puhleeze, spare us from sermons about how "real men" behave.  You don't have a clue how real men behave.  And don't pretend you aren't rooting for Hillary.  We all know who you will vote for.


----------



## mudwhistle

TNHarley said:


> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.


Actually, Crocodile Dundee got a big laugh for that one.
In NYC it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## initforme

So acting like a man requires talking like trumpedy trump did?  OK.  Gotcha. Lmao at american political system. L M A O.  America the great....lol


----------



## Lakhota

Most Voters Already Thought Donald Trump Didn’t Respect Women

I agree!


----------



## bripat9643

Blackrook said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A boy thinks you have to talk that way to be a man. A man knows you do not need to talk that way to be a man.
> The way you are going you will never know what it is like to be a man; GROW UP BOY.
> (fyi-YOU DO NOT HAVE TO THROW OUT F BOMBS TO BE A MAN. ANOTHER SIGN YOU ARE A BOY)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the new schoolmarm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am usually not this mature but with these idiots you need to give them some mature talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar and a hypocrite.  Democrats have made crude and disgusting behavior the norm, and mocked people who didn't like it.  Now you whine when Trump acts just like the behavior you have encouraged for decades.
Click to expand...


Democrats didn't have a problem with Clinton sticking his cigar up Monica's pussy, but they whine like babies because of some rude comments Trump made.  Can politics in this country sink any lower?


----------



## ElmerMudd

Blackrook said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you've ever had normal sex with a normal woman.
Click to expand...

The only balls you have are your eye balls.


----------



## tyroneweaver

ClosedCaption said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then be proud that you have admitted your ignorance and you dont need to know shit about things before leveling a defense dumbass.
Click to expand...

Any special reason you need to use Trump language in your response to TNHarley?


----------



## ElmerMudd

ElmerMudd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you've ever had normal sex with a normal woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only balls you have are your eye balls.
Click to expand...

See, you can have idiotic, immature bantering without demeaning women. You are an idiot.


----------



## initforme

is just adds to our political systems embarrassment.


----------



## MisterBeale

This whole topic is deplorable.


----------



## Campbell

Kondor3 said:


> Rich guy gets easy poontang his entire life.
> 
> Rich guy brags about it.
> 
> Color me shocked.



Rich guy is running for president of the most powerful nation in the world......at least he was.


----------



## francoHFW

2aguy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make this even CLEARER...
> 
> If this happened in 2005, then Donald Trump was newlywed and had just married Melania, when he was looking for some "strange" with this soap opera star, though only semi "strange" because he had made moves on her before...
> 
> Right now, my sympathy and heart felt sorrow goes towards Melania....
> 
> Guess she decided to still stay with him, even though he was trying to f**k every girl under the sun, from the moment they were married.
> 
> guess she was an enabler like Hillary, eh?
> 
> Bill's worse than Trump, yadadadadah says Trump....but guess what, once again we find out the accusations of Trump towards Hillary and Bill, was all about himself and him doing the things he always accuses Bill of doing...  The trump m/o at it again...
> 
> 
> 
> Bill fucked around on his wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President
> 
> One of them- Donald Trump is an adulterer and boasted about how he wanted to fuck a married woman.
> 
> The other- Hillary Clinton- is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are two candidates running for President....
> 
> One of them, hilary clinton.....
> 
> --helped her husband get away with rape and sexual assault using private detectives and political operatives
> 
> --all of her staff have been given immunity deals by the FBI to protect her from prosecution...
> 
> --she ordered 13 blackberries destroyed, several laptops, several servers and used a high tech program to destroy emails that were under subpoena....
> 
> --she used an illegal server to engage in selling her office as Secretary of State to the highest bidder, and hid the money in her families private charity foundation....
> 
> --she sent men to Libya, then refused repeated requests by these men for more security, and then, when they came under direct and sustained attack, she refused to send a rescue mission to save them.....4 of them died.....
> 
> --after pushing the over throw of the leader of Libya, her decision created the worst refugee crisis in Europe since World War 2.....
> 
> --her decision with obama to remove our troops from Iraq allowed isis to spread and conduct terrorist attacks around the world.......
> 
> The other is Donald Trump.....
> 
> And that was just in the last 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ambassador insisted on going to the mission, and refused military security. The refugees coming from Libya are sub-saharan blacks duh. Thanks for the corrupt GOP world depression, dupe. All the rest has been thoroughly investigated and nada, except on the total bs GOP propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong......the Defense Department offered the State Department military provided Security, they refused......they asked the Ambassador if he wanted military security, and by protocol he had to refuse since the State Department had already refused it.........
Click to expand...

Maybe. He should have gotten out of that little mission  when all those video protests started across the ME. A tragedy, and very unlucky. Leave it to the New BS/hate GOP to get points out of this forever....after 60 employees were killed in 11 attacks under Booosh.


----------



## Lakhota

Well, leave it to Trump to knock hurricane Matthew off the top news story.


----------



## bodecea

Good luck, Drumpf, without the woman, hispanic, gay, and black vote.


----------



## JimH52

Donald Trump caught making crude comments about women

How can the religious right support this man?  Trump is toast.


----------



## francoHFW

bodecea said:


> Good luck, Drumpf, without the woman, hispanic, gay, and black vote.


He's down to total New BS GOP dupes...


----------



## Lakhota

Hillary must be crying.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Hitting on married women? Condoning assault? Such vile degradations demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world.Mitt Romney (@MittRomney) | Twitter


----------



## easyt65

2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?


----------



## francoHFW

easyt65 said:


> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?


Absolutely not, dupe.


----------



## ScienceRocks

easyt65 said:


> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?



On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lakhota said:


> Well, leave it to Trump to knock hurricane Matthew off the top news story.


Who gives a fuck. If anyone expected this not to happen in October they're crazy. Hillary thinks this shit is important. If women voters are this crazy to fall for this nonsense then they deserve everything Hillary does to us. I'll just blame women for electing that woman. And any man who claims he's never said sexist things about a sexy woman they're living in denial.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...


How many trips did Slick take on the Lotita Express, douche bag?


----------



## mudwhistle

Matthew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

Bubba was knocking teenagers up in Arkansas long before he became president. He even stalked a 12 year old when he was at Cambridge.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ElmerMudd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks we need a safe space, stat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of sissy response is this Grandpa, you old piece of crap - grow a couple and respond like a man
Click to expand...

Respond like a man? Wtf does that even mean. Grow a pair, this is your crybaby thread. I am an asshole but you're acting like a butt hurt limp wristed faggot. 
All the faggotry in the world or sympathy for such dumbass causes does NOTHING to solve the problems we face. In fact, it makes it worse. 
I feel like you're the kind of moron who supports the 15 yard penalty for football players who celebrate in the end zone after a touchdown.


----------



## beagle9

Link won't work for me.. hmmm.


----------



## Ame®icano

TL;DR

But after watching the video, I gotta say this.

We used to laugh at stuff like this "leak" during the primaries because it was hilarious that a presidential candidate was real & unabashedly politically incorrect for once? The old generation would have died laughing at this whole storm.

But now look at these over-sensitive faggots today, they got offended by everything and everyone! 

I'm laughing here at how amazing this election is. Trump will probably go up in the polls. If he didn't have this election locked, he'll probably have it now.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

beagle9 said:


> Link won't work for me.. hmmm.



There have been half a dozen threads on this, try one of them


----------



## candycorn

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump caught making crude comments about women
> 
> How can the religious right support this man?  Trump is toast.



Heard it on ABC News.

You gotta think...if this is what he says out loud, just imagine what type of crapola he would be too ashamed (if there is such a barrier) to say out loud.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Matthew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

Says the man who up until 6 months ago called blacks porch monkeys. That's 6 months vs a decade or more ago for Trump.


----------



## Lakhota

mudwhistle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bubba was knocking teenagers up in Arkansas long before he became president. He even stalked a 12 year old when he was at Cambridge.
Click to expand...


Credible link?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oliver - please sir i want some more - YouTube

I feel like this is appropriate for a story that's been posted more times than half of this board has been laid.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'


----------



## nicoleivy5

*Donald Trump caught on tape bragging about making sexual advances towards women - More details*
*"Donald J. Trump was caught on tape bragging in vulgar terms about making sexual advances toward a married woman, aggressively kissing and groping other women, and boasting that “when you’re a star they let you do it.”*

*This will definitely not help his popularity, especially since a large portion of voters are female. Do you think it will have any effect on his chances of winning the presidential election? how significant is this "controversy"*


----------



## Ame®icano

OMG how horrific...






She defended Bill for much worse.


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> *RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
> RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'



I agree - but Prebus is two-faced.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Matthew said:


> *RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
> RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'


Ever had a good piece of tail Matthew? Did you ever share the story?
You insensitive bastard!


Seriously though I'm gonna guess no to the first two questions


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Grampa Murked U said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
> RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'
> 
> 
> 
> Ever had a good piece of tail Matthew? Did you ever share the story?
> You insensitive bastard!
> 
> 
> Seriously though I'm gonna guess no to the first two questions
Click to expand...


Maybe male tail.....


----------



## Care4all

Maybe with some more Evangelicals and some more women....all the men around here that support him are saying donald is "the man" and just doing and talking the way men talk when their wives are not around....


----------



## Lakhota

*Paul Ryan’s Response To Donald Trump’s Misogyny: Silence*

Ryan has no honor or integrity.


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> *RNC chairman came out and said "no woman should be described in those terms"*
> RNC chairman condemns Trump: 'No woman should ever be described in these terms or talked about in this manner. Ever.'


. Can you imagine what Bill Clinton thinks or says about women ??? Heck what about Hillary, and what she thinks about women ???  You gotta be kidding me right ?  Will watch the video as soon as I can get one to play.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

So we go back over a decade to reveal conversations that no other men actually have when women aren't around. 

Then we ask why we have such a limited choice of people to choose from when it comes to selecting a candidate for office.  WTF would want this to deal with?


----------



## nicoleivy5

Care4all said:


> Maybe with some more Evangelicals and some more women....all the men around here that support him are saying donald is "the man" and just doing and talking the way men talk when their wives are not around....


yeah, of course men will support Trump for such behaviour. But I feel lots of women will be offended by it and he will lose some of his female fan base


----------



## Camp

He was not describing sexual advances. He was describing, bragging and admitting to sexual assault.


----------



## Stratford57

At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.

Another liberal lie eliminated.

Hasn't every normal man said something off-colored about women in his life?  Trump is just one of many. At least he's not a rapist, like ex-president Bill Clinton.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So we go back over a decade to reveal conversations that no other men actually have when women aren't around.
> 
> Then we ask why we have such a limited choice of people to choose from when it comes to selecting a candidate for office.  WTF would want this to deal with?



Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it


----------



## nicoleivy5

Camp said:


> He was not describing sexual advances. He was describing, bragging and admitting to sexual assault.


Thats even worse! he will lose half his female fan base if he really bragged about sexual assault and this goes viral


----------



## Little-Acorn

Little-Acorn said:


> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.





SYTFE said:


> Uh, Donald's comments actually imply *sexual assault*.  He's talking about "grabbing her by the pussy" and just simply walking up and "kissing" women, whether they want to or not.  That's assault, conservatives, and assault isn't good.


See?  



NYcarbineer said:


> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.


Look ! There goes another one!

The extreme twists and exaggeration put into normal everyday statements from Republicans by liberals, amounting to outright lies about what Trump said and obviously meant (obvious to normal people, that is), are truly a comical sight.

Can you imagine people who defended _BILL CLINTON _ through eight years of Bimbo Eruptions, and who are now defending Hillary for enabling him and trying to destroy every woman he assaulted or raped, now saying they don't like it when Donald Trump says a few offhand lewd things that referred to nobody at all?

These people take the cake.


----------



## nicoleivy5

Stratford57 said:


> At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.
> 
> Another liberal lie eliminated.
> 
> Didn't every normal man say something off-colored about women?  Trump is just one of many. At least he's not a rapist, like ex-president Bill Clinton.


yeah but when you are as famous as trump, you will be heavily criticized and hated on


----------



## Lakhota

I wonder how Melania feels about all of this.  Weren't they just recently engaged when Trump made these awful vulgar comments?


----------



## Care4all

Stratford57 said:


> At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.
> 
> Another liberal lie eliminated.


HUH, are you crazy?   You are as nuts as Donald!

What he said proves he doesn't give a shit, at all, about women, other than a place to poke his excited one eyed trouser worm...

And he certainly did not respect or love, his newly married to wife Melania, who he married just weeks before this belittling trash talk of his, by talking to this guy that way....and saying those things...

IT SHOW THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE Strattford, the complete opposite!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it



The thing is, this is just guy talk that takes place all the time. Granted this is what you might expect from younger guys say in their 20's or 30's, but the left acts like this is so rare and unusual.  

When Bill told Ted Kennedy that 20 years ago, Obama would be fetching them coffee instead of running for President, it was barely talked about by the left or the MSM.  Just buried that right under the rug.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Camp said:


> He was not describing sexual advances. He was describing, bragging and admitting to sexual assault.


----------



## Stratford57

nicoleivy5 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.
> 
> Another liberal lie eliminated.
> 
> Didn't every normal man say something off-colored about women?  Trump is just one of many. At least he's not a rapist, like ex-president Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but when you are as famous as trump, you will be heavily criticized and hated on
Click to expand...


Only by very stupid and/or brainwashed women.



Care4all said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.
> 
> Another liberal lie eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> HUH, are you crazy?   You are as nuts as Donald!
> 
> What he said proves he doesn't give a shit, at all, about women, other than a place to poke his excited one eyed trouser worm...
> 
> And he certainly did not respect or love, his newly married to wife Melania, who he married just weeks before this belittling trash talk of his, by talking to this guy that way....and saying those things...
> 
> IT SHOW THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE Strattford, the complete opposite!
Click to expand...


Repeating just4you, Care4all:
Only by very stupid and/or brainwashed women.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ray From Cleveland said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, this is just guy talk that takes place all the time. Granted this is what you might expect from younger guys say in their 20's or 30's, but the left acts like this is so rare and unusual.
> 
> When Bill told Ted Kennedy that 20 years ago, Obama would be fetching them coffee instead of running for President, it was barely talked about by the left or the MSM.  Just buried that right under the rug.
Click to expand...


It's funny watching men get the vapors over it...transparent snowflakes are fooling nobody but each other


----------



## nicoleivy5

Care4all said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we know now, he doesn't hate women and never did.
> 
> Another liberal lie eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> HUH, are you crazy?   You are as nuts as Donald!
> 
> What he said proves he doesn't give a shit, at all, about women, other than a place to poke his excited one eyed trouser worm...
> 
> And he certainly did not respect or love, his newly married to wife Melania, who he married just weeks before this belittling trash talk of his, by talking to this guy that way....and saying those things...
> 
> IT SHOW THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE Strattford, the complete opposite!
Click to expand...

I think he was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Ame®icano

Lakhota said:


> I wonder how Melania feels about all of this.  Weren't they just recently engaged when Trump made these awful vulgar comments?



She probably would feel the same as Hillary did when Bill was cheating on her.

Although, all this grabbing most likely happened before Melania.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Grampa Murked U said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 60 year old, engaged to current wife, Donald Trump is recorded talking, like an immature 18 year old college boy, about his sexual prowess.
> He called it locker room banter. He was not in a locker room, he was 60 years old, he is a disgusting pig.
> 
> He should not be President of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks we need a safe space, stat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of sissy response is this Grandpa, you old piece of crap - grow a couple and respond like a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respond like a man? Wtf does that even mean. Grow a pair, this is your crybaby thread. I am an asshole but you're acting like a butt hurt limp wristed faggot.
> All the faggotry in the world or sympathy for such dumbass causes does NOTHING to solve the problems we face. In fact, it makes it worse.
> I feel like you're the kind of moron who supports the 15 yard penalty for football players who celebrate in the end zone after a touchdown.
Click to expand...

When I say "respond like a man" and you do not know what that means makes sense. If you are not a man you will never know. Grow up Grandpa.
Your response definitely indicates that whatever your age, you are still a boy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, this is just guy talk that takes place all the time. Granted this is what you might expect from younger guys say in their 20's or 30's, but the left acts like this is so rare and unusual.
> 
> When Bill told Ted Kennedy that 20 years ago, Obama would be fetching them coffee instead of running for President, it was barely talked about by the left or the MSM.  Just buried that right under the rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny watching men get the vapors over it...transparent snowflakes are fooling nobody but each other
Click to expand...


It's funnier watching you defend this clown.


----------



## ElmerMudd

candycorn said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump caught making crude comments about women
> 
> How can the religious right support this man?  Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard it on ABC News.
> 
> You gotta think...if this is what he says out loud, just imagine what type of crapola he would be too ashamed (if there is such a barrier) to say out loud.
Click to expand...

Good point. What amazes me are the buffoons that actually defend him.


----------



## Brynmr

Mike Pence for president.


----------



## Contumacious

*ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*

*Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*


"I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"

Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."

"You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."

He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything


Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:

Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.

While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.


BULLSHIT


.


----------



## BULLDOG

Meathead said:


> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?



Are you running for the presidency with religious nuts and racists as your main support?


----------



## Brynmr

I gotta say *as a Trump supporter* that I'm back on my heels. This is disgusting. I've never said stuff like this to other guys - EVER. I don't know what to say. He needs to do a serious mea culpa and I'm not sure that would help. 

I'd like to see him step down and Pence take his place.


----------



## beagle9

Imagine what Bill Clinton and the boys have said about women, and then crooked Hillary running blocker for him... ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Brynmr

I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Brynmr said:


> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.



Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> Imagine what Bill Clinton and the boys have said about women, and then crooked Hillary running blocker for him... ROTFLMBO.


Has Melania covered up for Donald's groping and grabbing crotches and forcing kisses on strange women after his tic tacs?


----------



## candycorn

You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.

For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.  

I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.  

If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.


----------



## Flopper

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


*Here is the uncensored recording.  Bet you never heard this from presidental canidate.

Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005*


----------



## BULLDOG

candycorn said:


> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.



I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.


----------



## Vigilante

CNN ^ | 10/7/2016 | Brian Stelter
"Today" show co-host Billy Bush had no immediate comment about his role chatting with Donald Trump on a vulgar 2005 videotape revealed Friday. Angry comments piled up on Bush's Facebook page from viewers who were disgusted by the contents of the tape, in which Trump brags in graphic terms about being able to grope women "when you're a star." The "Today" show Facebook page was also overtaken by hundreds of critical comments. Some viewers said they want Bush to be suspended or fired. NBC News had no immediate comment on that, either.


----------



## Care4all

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
Click to expand...

it means nothing?  It means nothing that this man objectifies women for a place for his one eyed trouser worm and actually thinks it is okay for him to grope them in the pussy because he is a celebrity he can get away with it, and this man is going to represent us women?  The mothers and little girls and wives and sisters...of everyone here of every citizen....only a sicko would think this is nothing....

He's a predator and unfit to serve this Nation....and he's been a shit to Melania, totally disrespectful of his new marriage to her, just earlier in 2005.


----------



## rdean

Contumacious said:


> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .


Allowed?  From one sick fuck.


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## jknowgood

Contumacious said:


> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .


I'm confused, aren't you talking about Bill Clinton?


----------



## Vigilante

Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!


----------



## Contumacious

rdean said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed?  From one sick fuck.
Click to expand...









.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Care4all said:


> it means nothing? It means nothing that this man objectifies women for a place for his one eyed trouser room and actually thinks it is okay for him to grope them in the pussy because he is a celebrity he can get away with it, and this man is going to represent us women? The mothers and little girls and wives and sisters...of everyone here of every citizen....only a sicko would think this is nothing....
> 
> He's a predator and unfit to serve this Nation....and he's been a shit to Melania, total disrespectful of his new marriage to her, just earlier in 2005.



If that's the way you feel, you'd probably crap yourself if you knew how your husband talked about women when you weren't around.  Oh, but your husband (or BF) would never talk like that.


----------



## whitehall

Hillary spent her entire sorry psychotic adult life attacking and intimidating the victims of her husband's depraved sexual abuse of women and the left found tapes of Trump's alleged crude remarks about women. Do the freaking math.


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


>



Thank you!  Ryan has no honor or integrity.  He is obviously a false Christian.  A hypocrite.


----------



## Billy000

Contumacious said:


> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .


Lol get real dude. It doesn't matter what you and I think about this story. What actually matters is that it will torch the vote with women. He's finished. It's great.


----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!



Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...


----------



## saveliberty

So what you are telling me is Trump and Hillary like the same thing.  No news there.


----------



## Contumacious

*
TRUMP is the ONLY candidate who will let women force everyone to RESPECT them  by being ARMED*


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
Click to expand...


Were you there...as a Caddy, or just another hole for them to put their balls into?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

He said the words Tic Tac.  That was horrific.  No woman should ever be forced to hear those words.


----------



## rdean

The level of GOP morals, it always boils down to "But, but, but they did it".

Republicans spent enough time dragging the Clinton family through the mud.  Vilifying them again and again.  And then, when Republicans are caught doing or saying something ten times worse, their answer is ALWAYS, "but, but, but they did it".

Well, I got news for you.  Bill Clinton did not hang out at pageants and kiss 18 year olds on the lips or grab women like bowling balls.  And the endless speculation and all you really have is a single BEE JAI from a 24 year old woman who said she instigated it compared to a man who went after married women in front of her husband and said he could grab women by the p#$$y because he was rich and famous, and apparently did.

No wonder uneducated white men LUV Trump.  He does what they dream of doing.  Living by the five "F's".  Find her, feed her, feel her up, fuck her and forget her.  Trump is beloved by these men, the fundagelicals, the moral right wingers, and the Alt Right.

Not only do they want America to follow Trump examples, they want Trump as a role model for their children.  That's just who they are.


----------



## Camp

Matthew said:


>


No one with any sense, dignity or integrity wants to share a stage or stand beside the now admitted and confirmed horrible, small, hardly a man, Donald Trump.


----------



## initforme

He will be apologizing fiercely for this.....against his beliefs...apologizing.


----------



## initforme

Ryan now not going to attend trumps Wisconsin event.  More ship jumping.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Gee wonder if Kennedys or Clintons talk that way...nnnnooooooooo...another non-story designed to hide another 2 Hilly and staff email dumps


----------



## jknowgood

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
Click to expand...

Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?


----------



## rdean

jknowgood said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
Click to expand...

What was it Bill said?


----------



## Vigilante

initforme said:


> Ryan now not going to attend trumps Wisconsin event.  More ship jumping.


----------



## JimH52

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lame



No, sick....you want a HUGE PERVERT as President!


----------



## Vigilante

rdean said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
Click to expand...


----------



## Care4all

Little-Acorn said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Donald's comments actually imply *sexual assault*.  He's talking about "grabbing her by the pussy" and just simply walking up and "kissing" women, whether they want to or not.  That's assault, conservatives, and assault isn't good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ! There goes another one!
> 
> The extreme twists and exaggeration put into normal everyday statements from Republicans by liberals, amounting to outright lies about what Trump said and obviously meant (obvious to normal people, that is), are truly a comical sight.
> 
> Can you imagine people who defended _BILL CLINTON _ through eight years of Bimbo Eruptions, and who are now defending Hillary for enabling him and trying to destroy every woman he assaulted or raped, now saying they don't like it when Donald Trump says a few offhand lewd things that referred to nobody at all?
> 
> These people take the cake.
Click to expand...

is Melania an enabler as well?


----------



## Vigilante

JimH52 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sick....you want a HUGE PERVERT as President!
Click to expand...


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
Click to expand...

*I thought nothing Trump could do would make him less qualified, now this.  The person we elect president represents this nation.  He or she will become the face of America to the world.  This video is going to be played and translated around the world.  World leaders are looking at this video now and shaking their heads.  How can this guy who speaks of grabbing a girl's pussy and calls girls bitches be a moral inspiration for young people?  How can he show his face at meetings without snickers? Do Christian consider him a person they want to represent them?

Well, you wanted political incorrectness and this is about as incorrect as you can get.     *


----------



## Vigilante

Care4all said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals are developing an extreme case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. Every little unimportant remark he makes, they are taking, examining carefully, blowing it up into astonishing size, having heated discussion with each other about what it might mean, and determining their entire voting patterns from it.
> These people are getting increasingly desperate almost every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Donald's comments actually imply *sexual assault*.  He's talking about "grabbing her by the pussy" and just simply walking up and "kissing" women, whether they want to or not.  That's assault, conservatives, and assault isn't good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> except we have Trump confessing to his career of sexual harassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ! There goes another one!
> 
> The extreme twists and exaggeration put into normal everyday statements from Republicans by liberals, amounting to outright lies about what Trump said and obviously meant (obvious to normal people, that is), are truly a comical sight.
> 
> Can you imagine people who defended _BILL CLINTON _ through eight years of Bimbo Eruptions, and who are now defending Hillary for enabling him and trying to destroy every woman he assaulted or raped, now saying they don't like it when Donald Trump says a few offhand lewd things that referred to nobody at all?
> 
> These people take the cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is Melania an enabler as well?
Click to expand...


What did she enable?....Dirty talk and boisterous comments?


----------



## JimH52

Lakhota said:


> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!



He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*


----------



## Vigilante

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I thought nothing Trump could do would make him less qualified, now this.  The person we elect president represents this nation.  He or she will become the face of America to the world.  This video is going to be played and translated around the world.  World leaders are looking at this video now and shaking their heads.  How can this guy who speaks of grabbing a girl's pussy and calls girls bitches be a moral inspiration for young people?  How can he show his face at meetings without snickers? Do Christian consider him a person they want to represent them?
> 
> Well, you wanted political incorrectness and this is about as incorrect as you can get.     *
Click to expand...

This gambit by Bill Clinton (meddling in a foreign election) got the uranium scheme going. Bill's calculated handshake was a bonanza for the Kazahk president's re-election. Nazarbayev responded in kind and signed-off on the initial phase of the US uranium assets takeover.






*Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev greets former
president Clinton (L) in Almaty on September 6, 2005.*

CIRCA 2015 A Pulitzer Prize-winning New York Times reporter claims that former President Bill Clinton falsely denied hosting a meeting with Kazakh officials when she tried to write a story that involved his foundation several years ago.

Jo Becker, who works on the newspaper's investigative desk, said Clinton only confirmed the meeting took place after she informed him there were photographs.

* Clinton's role in a deal that involved Kazakhstan, the Russian government, and a man who donated millions to the president's charitable foundation were detailed in a story Becker published on Thursday.*

That article revisited some of her earlier reporting and included information from the upcoming book "Clinton Cash," which is generating widespread headlines amid a flurry of reports suggesting it will raise serious questions about Clinton's family foundation.

The donor in question is Canadian mining executive Frank Giustra, a longtime friend of the former president who has given tens of millions to the Clinton Foundation in the past few years. (A couple of hours after the NYT story was published, Giustra issued a defiant statement. We've included that below.)

Becker initially wrote about the February 2007 meeting between Clinton, Giustra, and executives from the state-owned nuclear company Kazatomprom in 2008. The gathering took place at Clinton's home in Chappaqua, New York.

"When I first contacted both the Clinton foundation — Mr. Clinton's spokesman — and Mr. Giustra, they denied any such meeting ever took place," Becker recalled in footage aired by Fox News on Thursday.

However, Becker said Clinton and Giustra both changed their stories after she confronted them with evidence to the contrary.

"And then when we told them, 'Well we already talked to the head of Kazatomprom, who not only told us all about the meeting, but actually has a picture of him and Bill at the home in Chappaqua, and that he proudly displayed on his office wall.' They then acknowledged that yes, the meeting had taken place," Becker continued in the television interview.

* The purpose of the meeting, then Kazatomprom President Moukhtar Dzhakishev told The Times, was to discuss Kazakhstan potentially buying a 10% stake in Westinghouse, a US nuclear company. Becker's 2008 story also noted one of Giustra's companies secured a deal to buy uranium deposits from Kazatomprom in 2005.*

That agreement was made after Clinton accompanied Giustra on a trip to Kazakhstan. During the trip, Giustra and Clinton met with Kazakhstan's President Nursultan Nazarbayev.

Clinton issued a public statement praising the Kazakh leader despite his questionable, antidemocratic record. The Times called the praise a "propaganda coup" for Nazarbayev. (he later "won relection" w/ an unbelievable 90% of the vote)

 "Just months after the Kazakh pact was finalized, Mr. Clinton's charitable foundation received its own windfall: a $31.3 million donation from Mr. Giustra that had remained a secret until he acknowledged it last month. The gift, combined with Mr. Giustra’s more recent and public pledge to give the William J. Clinton Foundation an additional $100 million, secured Mr. Giustra a place in Mr. Clinton’s inner circle," wrote Becker and another reporter, Don Van Natta.

A spokesperson for the Clinton Giustra Enterprise Partnership told Business Insider they are "working on a formal statement" in response to a request for comment on Thursday. Clinton Giustra Enterprise Partnership is an initiative of the Clinton Foundation that was cofounded by Clinton and Giustra in 2007. A Clinton Foundation spokesperson did not respond to a request for comment.

http://www.businessinsider.com/nyt-reporter-clinton-lied-about-meeting-2015-48/25


----------



## SYTFE

It's over Trump.  Go home.  You're done.


----------



## Vigilante

NYT REPORT: As the Russians gradually assumed control of Uranium One in three separate transactions from 2009 to 2013, Canadian records show, a flow of cash made its way to the Clinton Foundation.

Uranium One Company chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons, despite an agreement Mrs. Clinton had struck with the Obama White House to publicly identify all donors. Other people with ties to the company made donations, as well.


The NYT report noted that these uranium investors 
also donated to the Clinton Foundation, as follows:

<><> Canadian Frank Giustra—globe-trotting pal of Bill-—donated $31.3 million and a pledge for $100 million more to the Clinton Foundation. Giustra built a company that later merged with Uranium One. Seems to have facilitated the uranium sell-off.

<><> Canadian Ian Telfer—donated $2.35 million to the Clinton Foundation. Mining investor who was chairman of Uranium One when an arm of the Russian government, Rosatom, acquired it.

<><>Paul Reynolds—donated $1 million to $5 million to the Clinton Foundation Adviser on 2007 UrAsia-Uranium One merger. Later helped raise $260 million for the company.

<><>Frank Holmes-—donated $250,000 to $500,000 to the Clinton Foundation. Chief Executive of U.S. Global Investors Inc., which held $4.7 million in Uranium One shares in the first quarter of 2011.

<><> Canadian Neil Woodyer-—Founded Endeavour Mining with Giustra—donated $50,000 to $100,000 to the Clinton Foundation. Adviser to Uranium One.

<><> GMP Securities Ltd.-—Donating portion of profits to the Clinton Foundation. Worked on debt issue that raised $260 million for Uranium One. (could also be part of the money-laundering apparat---aided and abetted under cover of the "do-good foundations.")


----------



## Lakhota

Reportedly, the RNC is in chaos and worried that even more tapes may be released.


----------



## JimH52

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
> In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me that despise lying crooked lifer politician Hillary, but it could nake a difference with 10% or so of the so-called moderate, or on the fence people.



Yup, and to make it even sicker, he is admitting to "sexual assault."  I expect more and more women will be coming out with their stories.
Could this be *BILL COSBY II?*


----------



## SYTFE

Conservatives love sexual deviants.  Every single one of them is a hypocritical scumbag.  They're defending sexual assault while lecturing about "family values."  They're defending adultery while whining about having to bake cakes for gay couples.  They are *absolute* scum.


----------



## Vigilante

Known about *WORLD WIDE!!!*


----------



## JimH52

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
> In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me that despise lying crooked lifer politician Hillary, but it could nake a difference with 10% or so of the so-called moderate, or on the fence people.



but I bet you voted for this pervert in the Primaries.  As I have said before, if the RNC asked the DNC, who would you prefer to have Hillary run against?  Of the 16 or so candidates, the DNC would have said TRUMP!   And you losers voted for the PERVERT.


----------



## Flopper

Matthew said:


>


*Ryan probably told him he wouldn't appear on the stage with him. *


----------



## dani67

coccaine was great.  im sure it was cocaine talk. 100 %


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JimH52

Vigilante said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Virgin, I hate to tell you, but Bill is not running for President and your boy in now officially TOAST.  Take a drink and go to bed.  It will help you sleep.....cause the game is over.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JimH52

Flopper said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan probably told him he wouldn't appear on the stage with him. *
Click to expand...


But he will still vote for him...


----------



## JimH52

Vigilante said:


>



Nice try Virgin. Do you feel better now?


----------



## Vigilante

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virgin, I hate to tell you, but Bill is not running for President and your boy in now officially TOAST.  Take a drink and go to bed.  It will help you sleep.....cause the game is over.
Click to expand...


Yes, the FEAR is great with this low 2 digit IQ's subversive...and the Entertainment HIGH!!!!!


----------



## Contumacious

*WOMEN WHO SUPPORT THE RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE SUPPORT TRUMP

*


Billy000 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Lol get real dude. It doesn't matter what you and I think about this story. What actually matters is that it will torch the vote with women. He's finished. It's great.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter what you think - women who believe in their right to self defense will vote Trump


*WOMEN'S RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE*


----------



## Vigilante

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Virgin. Do you feel better now?
Click to expand...


I probably have 3-400 of these...wait, I'll show you the entire collection!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG

Vigilante said:


> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!



Until? When can we look forward to that?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ElmerMudd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence may be right but there is no age that cuts off talk when you're bullshitting around with the fellas. Men are men & women are women. Unless you're a limp wristed sissy.
> I don't always engage in banter with the boys but when I do it's Dos Equis
> 
> Man up sissy boy
> 
> 
> 
> If you think think you have to brag about your sexual exploits to not be called a sissy; YOU ARE A FRICKING SISSY. Grow up grandpa. Learn how to bullshit and kid with buddies about something other than having sex with other women than your wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks we need a safe space, stat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of sissy response is this Grandpa, you old piece of crap - grow a couple and respond like a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respond like a man? Wtf does that even mean. Grow a pair, this is your crybaby thread. I am an asshole but you're acting like a butt hurt limp wristed faggot.
> All the faggotry in the world or sympathy for such dumbass causes does NOTHING to solve the problems we face. In fact, it makes it worse.
> I feel like you're the kind of moron who supports the 15 yard penalty for football players who celebrate in the end zone after a touchdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I say "respond like a man" and you do not know what that means makes sense. If you are not a man you will never know. Grow up Grandpa.
> Your response definitely indicates that whatever your age, you are still a boy.
Click to expand...

Put a pacifier in it. You're boring me


----------



## mamooth

All the remaining Trump fans are now making excuses for criminal sexual assault. It's no longer possible for any decent human being to back Trump. One can be a Republican or conservative and be a good person, but one can't be a Trump fan and be a good person. All remaining Trump fans are pure pond scum.

And Trump-fans? Lying about Clinton won't make your support of the Trumpengroper any less reprehensible. It only makes you look vile for trying to cover it up.

And also? I've never bragged about grabbing women by the pussy, not at any age. That's because I've never done that, being that it's sexual assault. Scarily, it seems most of the conservatives here consider such sexual assault to be normal behavior, something that all guys joke about after they've done it. The lesson is that no woman should ever allow themself to be alone with a Trump fan.


----------



## Vigilante

BULLDOG said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until? When can we look forward to that?
Click to expand...

As soon as you are dispatched?


----------



## Vigilante

mamooth said:


> All the remaining Trump fans are now making excuses for criminal sexual assault. It's no longer possible for any decent human being to back Trump. One can be a Republican or conservative and be a good person, but one can't be a Trump fan and be a good person. All remaining Trump fans are pure pond scum.
> 
> And Trump-fans? Lying about Clinton won't make your support of the Trumpengroper any less reprehensible. It only makes you look vile for trying to cover it up.
> 
> And also? I've never bragged about grabbing women by the pussy, not at any age. That's because I've never done that, being that it's sexual assault. Scarily, it seems most of the conservatives here consider such sexual assault to be normal behavior, something that all guys joke about after they've done it. The lesson is that no woman should ever allow themself to be alone with a Trump fan.


----------



## Flopper

Vigilante said:


> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!


*Well, he sort of apologized.  However, he had to justify his actions by saying Bill Clinton would say worse things.  

Sorry, Donald that won't do it.  Bill's not running for president.  He's not the one that's going to be talking to mothers and daughters while his words about groping a girl's pussy is in their head. *


----------



## Manonthestreet

Flopper said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, he sort of apologized.  However, he had to justify his actions by saying Bill Clinton would say worse things.
> 
> Sorry, Donald that won't do it.  Bill's not running for president.  He's not the one that's going to be talking to mothers and daughters while his words about groping a girl's pussy is in their head. *
Click to expand...

I see twofaces...they're everywhere


----------



## flacaltenn

54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November. 

It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.


----------



## Vigilante

Flopper said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, he sort of apologized.  However, he had to justify his actions by saying Bill Clinton would say worse things.
> 
> Sorry, Donald that won't do it.  Bill's not running for president.  He's not the one that's going to be talking to mothers and daughters while his words about groping a girl's pussy is in their head. *
Click to expand...


Works fine for me, and at least 50% of the population!


----------



## jknowgood

rdean said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
Click to expand...

I don't know, but when Bill  was sliding it in against her will. I'm sure it was worse than anything Trump would say.


----------



## JimH52

Vigilante said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the remaining Trump fans are now making excuses for criminal sexual assault. It's no longer possible for any decent human being to back Trump. One can be a Republican or conservative and be a good person, but one can't be a Trump fan and be a good person. All remaining Trump fans are pure pond scum.
> 
> And Trump-fans? Lying about Clinton won't make your support of the Trumpengroper any less reprehensible. It only makes you look vile for trying to cover it up.
> 
> And also? I've never bragged about grabbing women by the pussy, not at any age. That's because I've never done that, being that it's sexual assault. Scarily, it seems most of the conservatives here consider such sexual assault to be normal behavior, something that all guys joke about after they've done it. The lesson is that no woman should ever allow themself to be alone with a Trump fan.
Click to expand...


You need to take some Photoshop lessons.


----------



## Rozman

Trump and Billy Bush...
Two studs.....

And the Trump bots are rolling in the aisles laughing their asses off.
Suck it America....
Gonna make America great again....

And Trump is the classy guy to do it...


----------



## Vigilante

BACK to WikiLeaks, unless you all want more Blow Job Clinton is a RAPIST pics?

“We spent $500 million training Syrian rebels and got nothing and we defended Iraq for a decade and trained their army to see them all defect.”

WikiLeaks - The Podesta Emails

Or....

WikiLeaks - The Podesta Emails

Suggesting they get Mikulski to do the dirty work since she’s retiring.


----------



## Contumacious

Flopper said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, he sort of apologized.  However, he had to justify his actions by saying Bill Clinton would say worse things.
> 
> Sorry, Donald that won't do it.  Bill's not running for president.  He's not the one that's going to be talking to mothers and daughters while his words about groping a girl's pussy is in their head. *
Click to expand...



Is he running for US president or is he a candidate for sainthood?


.


----------



## jknowgood

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virgin, I hate to tell you, but Bill is not running for President and your boy in now officially TOAST.  Take a drink and go to bed.  It will help you sleep.....cause the game is over.
Click to expand...

But he represents the treasonous bitch.


----------



## Vigilante

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the remaining Trump fans are now making excuses for criminal sexual assault. It's no longer possible for any decent human being to back Trump. One can be a Republican or conservative and be a good person, but one can't be a Trump fan and be a good person. All remaining Trump fans are pure pond scum.
> 
> And Trump-fans? Lying about Clinton won't make your support of the Trumpengroper any less reprehensible. It only makes you look vile for trying to cover it up.
> 
> And also? I've never bragged about grabbing women by the pussy, not at any age. That's because I've never done that, being that it's sexual assault. Scarily, it seems most of the conservatives here consider such sexual assault to be normal behavior, something that all guys joke about after they've done it. The lesson is that no woman should ever allow themself to be alone with a Trump fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to take some Photoshop lessons.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy000

Contumacious said:


> *WOMEN WHO SUPPORT THE RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE SUPPORT TRUMP
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Lol get real dude. It doesn't matter what you and I think about this story. What actually matters is that it will torch the vote with women. He's finished. It's great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you think - women who believe in their right to self defense will vote Trump
> 
> 
> *WOMEN'S RIGHT TO SELF DEFENSE*
Click to expand...

Lol yeah so compelling!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Vigilante said:


>



Vig has turned into a Category 5 flailer.


----------



## Brynmr

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
Click to expand...


She's said worse and her husband has done worse.


----------



## Flopper

JimH52 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*
Click to expand...

*It will be interesting to see where he stands with women in the next poll.  I suspect he will also loss some men supporters.  Many men respect women and that kind of behavior doesn't fly.  *


----------



## ClosedCaption

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
Click to expand...


IDK...why don't you love Bill then?


----------



## Vigilante

Flopper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It will be interesting to see where he stands with women in the next poll.  I suspect he will also loss some men supporters.  Many men respect women and that kind of behavior doesn't fly.  *
Click to expand...


Only fagot men, and pussy liberals, but he never had their vote anyway, they rather vote for a lying, corrupt, criminal, murdering bitch... They have a connection!


----------



## Contumacious

Rozman said:


> Trump and Billy Bush...
> Two studs.....
> 
> And the Trump bots are rolling in the aisles laughing their asses off.
> Suck it America....
> Gonna make America great again....
> 
> And Trump is the classy guy to do it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 92584





I believe heterosexual American women like men who are interested in them sexually.


You can continue grabbing you BFF's dick.


.


----------



## mamooth

If Trump had bragged about raping women, it's clear all the Trump fans would now be telling us that all real men rape women and then brag about it, and that only wimpy liberals think otherwise. That's how low they've sunk. Again, all Trump fans are disgusting human beings, because they're now proudly excusing criminal sexual assault.

Trump fans, you can keep saying that all guys love to engage in criminal sexual assault, but I suggest you stop using that tactic, because it's not a winning campaign strategy. It makes you look morally and sexually depraved. Yes, you are morally and sexually depraved, but you're supposed to try to keep that aspect of yourselves hidden.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rozman

Contumacious said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and Billy Bush...
> Two studs.....
> 
> And the Trump bots are rolling in the aisles laughing their asses off.
> Suck it America....
> Gonna make America great again....
> 
> And Trump is the classy guy to do it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 92584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe heterosexual American women like men who are interested in them sexually.
> 
> 
> You can continue grabbing you BFF's dick.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Then You must love Bill Clinton..


----------



## Flopper

flacaltenn said:


> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.


*I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

mamooth said:


> If Trump had bragged about raping women, it's clear all the Trump fans would now be telling us that all real men rape women and then brag about it, and that only wimpy liberals think otherwise. That's how low they've sunk. Again, all Trump fans are disgusting human beings, because they're now proudly excusing criminal sexual assault.
> 
> Trump fans, you can keep saying that all guys love to engage in criminal sexual assault, but I suggest you stop using that tactic, because it's not a winning campaign strategy. It makes you look morally and sexually depraved. Yes, you are morally and sexually depraved, but you're supposed to try to keep that aspect of yourselves hidden.



So where is this criminal sexual assault?  When was Trump arrested?  When was he charged?  How did the jury rule on this criminal activity? 

Oh, that's right, you're a liberal, so you make up all this "crime" in your head.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Actually this tape should help Trump out tremendously with the kind of guys that think like that,

except Trump already owns that vote.


----------



## candycorn

BULLDOG said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.
Click to expand...


Everyone has a line....
For the hardest core of supporters, it's probably radio silence on whether they are supporting this small fraction of a man any longer.
For one level out from there, it's "Well, at lest he's not Hillary" still showing disdain for her as rationale of voting for him.
For one level out from there, it's "anyone but Hillary"
For one leve out from there, you start to see non-voting
From there...you see peeling away.  I have friends back in Texas who just giggle when I bring it up.  

On 10/22, I'll be at a wedding down there and have been in contact with several red meat Trump supporters.  They are pretty much speechless at this point when the topic comes up.


----------



## Vigilante

America just found out Trump isn't perfect. Wait... I thought we already knew that...?


----------



## BULLDOG

candycorn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a line....
> For the hardest core of supporters, it's probably radio silence on whether they are supporting this small fraction of a man any longer.
> For one level out from there, it's "Well, at lest he's not Hillary" still showing disdain for her as rationale of voting for him.
> For one level out from there, it's "anyone but Hillary"
> For one leve out from there, you start to see non-voting
> From there...you see peeling away.  I have friends back in Texas who just giggle when I bring it up.
> 
> On 10/22, I'll be at a wedding down there and have been in contact with several red meat Trump supporters.  They are pretty much speechless at this point when the topic comes up.
Click to expand...


I'm in Texas. The hard core RWNJs I see would follow him off a cliff into a volcano. I think that's what's happening now.


----------



## JimH52

Brynmr said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's said worse and her husband has done worse.
> 
> View attachment 92587
Click to expand...


Give it up.  Your boy is Toast.  He needs to go away.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JimH52 said:


> Virgin, I hate to tell you, but Bill is not running for President and your boy in now officially TOAST. Take a drink and go to bed. It will help you sleep.....cause the game is over.



Yes it is, the same way it was over the last 20 times liberal media made a big deal out of nothing with Trump.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had bragged about raping women, it's clear all the Trump fans would now be telling us that all real men rape women and then brag about it, and that only wimpy liberals think otherwise. That's how low they've sunk. Again, all Trump fans are disgusting human beings, because they're now proudly excusing criminal sexual assault.
> 
> Trump fans, you can keep saying that all guys love to engage in criminal sexual assault, but I suggest you stop using that tactic, because it's not a winning campaign strategy. It makes you look morally and sexually depraved. Yes, you are morally and sexually depraved, but you're supposed to try to keep that aspect of yourselves hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this criminal sexual assault?  When was Trump arrested?  When was he charged?  How did the jury rule on this criminal activity?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you're a liberal, so you make up all this "crime" in your head.
Click to expand...

*Within days they are going to start popping up.  As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass.  As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.    *


----------



## Lakhota

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had bragged about raping women, it's clear all the Trump fans would now be telling us that all real men rape women and then brag about it, and that only wimpy liberals think otherwise. That's how low they've sunk. Again, all Trump fans are disgusting human beings, because they're now proudly excusing criminal sexual assault.
> 
> Trump fans, you can keep saying that all guys love to engage in criminal sexual assault, but I suggest you stop using that tactic, because it's not a winning campaign strategy. It makes you look morally and sexually depraved. Yes, you are morally and sexually depraved, but you're supposed to try to keep that aspect of yourselves hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is this criminal sexual assault?  When was Trump arrested?  When was he charged?  How did the jury rule on this criminal activity?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you're a liberal, so you make up all this "crime" in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Within days they are going to start popping up.  As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass.  As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.    *
Click to expand...


Yep, the shit storm is coming...


----------



## SYTFE

Has Billy Bush responded to this?  Also reflects badly on him....and watching him grovel at Trump's feet was truly cringeworthy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Within days they are going to start popping up. As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass. As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.



Nothing is going to pop up that isn't orchestrated by the Democrat party.  Trump is a big BS'r, and most of what he said probably never happened.  It's just guy talk that any of us guys heard from braggers our entire lives.


----------



## SYTFE

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within days they are going to start popping up. As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass. As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to pop up that isn't orchestrated by the Democrat party.  Trump is a big BS'r, and most of what he said probably never happened.  It's just guy talk that any of us guys heard from braggers our entire lives.
Click to expand...


Uh, did you even watch the video you sexual assault apologist?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

SYTFE said:


> Uh, did you even watch the video you sexual assault apologist?



There is sexual assault in the video?  What are you drinking these evenings?


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?


And did you run for president too?


----------



## bripat9643

ElmerMudd said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump caught making crude comments about women
> 
> How can the religious right support this man?  Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard it on ABC News.
> 
> You gotta think...if this is what he says out loud, just imagine what type of crapola he would be too ashamed (if there is such a barrier) to say out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. What amazes me are the buffoons that actually defend him.
Click to expand...

What amazes me is that you are able to work your lungs with your limited brain power.


----------



## Harry Dresden

NYcarbineer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
> As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point is.....many guys do it and have done it,not just trump...he said nothing that 90% of the men of the world are guilty of doing among themselves,talking shit about the females they see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many many guys talk about how their wealth and fame give them license to do such things?
Click to expand...

yea i imagine lots of male celebrities and athletes do....


----------



## Harry Dresden

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I have, but that conversation sounds like a college party not a 60 year old married man who is talking to someone he does not know very well.
> As a 60 year old married man, I still party but my buddies trash each other, talk sports and also talk about a few of our friends who have never grown up and are idiots like Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point is.....many guys do it and have done it,not just trump...he said nothing that 90% of the men of the world are guilty of doing among themselves,talking shit about the females they see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many many guys talk about how their wealth and fame give them license to do such things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if they all talk about it, but they sure take advantage of it.
Click to expand...

the rich ones sure do....especially if they are famous....


----------



## bripat9643

Brynmr said:


> I gotta say *as a Trump supporter* that I'm back on my heels. This is disgusting. I've never said stuff like this to other guys - EVER. I don't know what to say. He needs to do a serious mea culpa and I'm not sure that would help.
> 
> I'd like to see him step down and Pence take his place.


You gotta be kidding me.  I've heard stuff far worse than this at corporate parties.  I've heard women say stuff far worse than this.  One time I was having drinks with some women from the office, and we were talking about one of the female consultants who was making more money than God, and one of the women said "What I want to know is whose dick is she sucking!"  Everyone there laughed for a good 5 minutes.

Dims are hoping that women all think like a bunch of old nuns rather than how they really think.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> Imagine what Bill Clinton and the boys have said about women, and then crooked Hillary running blocker for him... ROTFLMBO.


Bill Clinton said Jennifer Flowers could suck a tennis ball through a garden hose.


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously a fucktard who has no clue what men talk about because you've never been one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asshole men...lol
Click to expand...

then there are lots of them Frankie...


----------



## bripat9643

Care4all said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what Bill Clinton and the boys have said about women, and then crooked Hillary running blocker for him... ROTFLMBO.
> 
> 
> 
> Has Melania covered up for Donald's groping and grabbing crotches and forcing kisses on strange women after his tic tacs?
Click to expand...

Do you have any evidence that she has?


----------



## Harry Dresden

initforme said:


> A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.  I can say I never have.  No matter what nobody can condone this.  I know it isn't going to change minds nor do I give a real sh#t who wins...it makes no difference to me but I do like to see the ridicule this election is bringing about this country.  A total dupe believes anything is going to change.  Idiots you are.  Dupes.


*A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.*
maybe not to their faces.....but amongst themselves they have and do...


----------



## AZGAL

You douche bags have been trying to take attention off of Bill's history of being a sexual predator for 20 years


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
Click to expand...

If there's no tape, it isn't true?  Weren't all you douche bags just recently blubbering about Trump calling Miss Universe "Miss Piggy?"  Where's the tape for that?


----------



## bripat9643

rdean said:


> The level of GOP morals, it always boils down to "But, but, but they did it".
> 
> Republicans spent enough time dragging the Clinton family through the mud.  Vilifying them again and again.  And then, when Republicans are caught doing or saying something ten times worse, their answer is ALWAYS, "but, but, but they did it".
> 
> Well, I got news for you.  Bill Clinton did not hang out at pageants and kiss 18 year olds on the lips or grab women like bowling balls.  And the endless speculation and all you really have is a single BEE JAI from a 24 year old woman who said she instigated it compared to a man who went after married women in front of her husband and said he could grab women by the p#$$y because he was rich and famous, and apparently did.
> 
> No wonder uneducated white men LUV Trump.  He does what they dream of doing.  Living by the five "F's".  Find her, feed her, feel her up, fuck her and forget her.  Trump is beloved by these men, the fundagelicals, the moral right wingers, and the Alt Right.
> 
> Not only do they want America to follow Trump examples, they want Trump as a role model for their children.  That's just who they are.


10 times worse?  Are you joking?  What Trump said is 10 times worse than rape?


----------



## Harry Dresden

ElmerMudd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
Click to expand...

if you dont believe guys talk like this then i suspect you never have either....


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add that even *THIS* doesn't make him less qualified than Clinton for the office and if he remains the candidate I willl be voting for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he not remain the candidate?  Most everything the left has brought up about Trump has nothing to do with the job of being President.  He was talking trash talk about a few women, but Hil-Liar made comments that half of Trump voters were in the basket of deplorables, all of us have prejudice against black people, and lastly her comment about people sitting in their mothers basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I thought nothing Trump could do would make him less qualified, now this.  The person we elect president represents this nation.  He or she will become the face of America to the world.  This video is going to be played and translated around the world.  World leaders are looking at this video now and shaking their heads.  How can this guy who speaks of grabbing a girl's pussy and calls girls bitches be a moral inspiration for young people?  How can he show his face at meetings without snickers? Do Christian consider him a person they want to represent them?
> 
> Well, you wanted political incorrectness and this is about as incorrect as you can get.     *
Click to expand...

But you voted for Slick Willy twice.  Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## flacaltenn

Flopper said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
Click to expand...


So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue". 

When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.


----------



## bripat9643

JimH52 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I predicted months ago would happen. If Trump became the nominee, with all the dealings he's had over decades, there would be more and more sleazey stories that would come out, especially during the month of October.
> In the final two weeks there will be stories with the claim of being "just discovered".
> 
> None of this will matter to the people like me that despise lying crooked lifer politician Hillary, but it could nake a difference with 10% or so of the so-called moderate, or on the fence people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and to make it even sicker, he is admitting to "sexual assault."  I expect more and more women will be coming out with their stories.
> Could this be *BILL COSBY II?*
Click to expand...

He admitted no such thing.  It isn't sexual assault if they like it, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643

flacaltenn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
Click to expand...


Hillary is the one who is dragging this election down into the gutter.  Her campaign does nothing but spew mud by the truckload, and then her apologists cry like babies when the opposition returns fire.  What a gang of colossal hypocrites.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump caught making crude comments about women
> 
> How can the religious right support this man?  Trump is toast.


maybe because many of the religious right are hypocrites ....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the man who up until 6 months ago called blacks porch monkeys. That's 6 months vs a decade or more ago for Trump.
Click to expand...

yea matthew has "evolved"....until after the election....


----------



## bripat9643

Harry Dresden said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton is a rapist, Hillary knows about it, and attacks publicly the women who accuse him of rape.  For people like this to attack Trump on anything he says in a lockerroom around other men is laughable in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you have ever been in a locker room or wore a jock strap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont believe guys talk like this then i suspect you never have either....
Click to expand...

I suspect he never has.

H.L. Mencken said the following about women.

"If a woman says she won't, it's a good sign that she will.  And if she say she will, it's an even better sign."


----------



## Harry Dresden

Care4all said:


> Maybe with some more Evangelicals and some more women....all the men around here that support him are saying donald is "the man" and just doing and talking the way men talk when their wives are not around....


and in many cases you would be right....


----------



## bripat9643

SYTFE said:


> Conservatives love sexual deviants.  Every single one of them is a hypocritical scumbag.  They're defending sexual assault while lecturing about "family values."  They're defending adultery while whining about having to bake cakes for gay couples.  They are *absolute* scum.


When did this "sexual assault" we're defending occur?  On the other hand, Slick Will committed sexual assault multiple times, and Hillary covered it up for him.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!


Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.

But nothing out of you.

Words or actions, which mean more to you?


----------



## flacaltenn

bripat9643 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is the one who is dragging this election down into the gutter.  Her campaign does nothing but spew mud by the truckload, and then her apologists cry like babies when the opposition returns fire.  What a gang of colossal hypocrites.
Click to expand...


That's the cross-blaming that's taking this country apart. Bit by bit. They did it first -- or They did it worse is the excuse that PARDONS THE BEHAVIOR.  Don't you partisans see that? That's why there's NOTHING you can do that is held accountable anymore. And that's why thread is going 10pages/hour. 

Because the name-brand parties WANT YOU to ignore the serious flaws in both candidates...


----------



## Pop23

Imperius said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
Click to expand...


Hell he probably did one his wedding night.


----------



## bripat9643

JimH52 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Yeah, he sort of apologized by saying he's heard Bill Clinton say worse on the golf course.  If there's no tape - it ain't true.  But, but, but Bill...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, ole Bill the rapist wouldn't say anything worse about women. Lol, what universe you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it Bill said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virgin, I hate to tell you, but Bill is not running for President and your boy in now officially TOAST.  Take a drink and go to bed.  It will help you sleep.....cause the game is over.
Click to expand...




Flopper said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump apologized, but until he commits suicide, that won't be enough for the distracted from importance, Leftists!
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, he sort of apologized.  However, he had to justify his actions by saying Bill Clinton would say worse things.
> 
> Sorry, Donald that won't do it.  Bill's not running for president.  He's not the one that's going to be talking to mothers and daughters while his words about groping a girl's pussy is in their head. *
Click to expand...

You voted for him twice, douche bag.


----------



## bripat9643

flacaltenn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is the one who is dragging this election down into the gutter.  Her campaign does nothing but spew mud by the truckload, and then her apologists cry like babies when the opposition returns fire.  What a gang of colossal hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the cross-blaming that's taking this country apart. Bit by bit. They did it first -- or They did it worse is the excuse that PARDONS THE BEHAVIOR.  Don't you partisans see that? That's why there's NOTHING you can do that is held accountable anymore. And that's why thread is going 10pages/hour.
> 
> Because the name-brand parties WANT YOU to ignore the serious flaws in both candidates...
Click to expand...

The Dims excused all this when Slick was president.  Blaming Trump for it is the ultimate hypocrisy.


----------



## Vigilante

flacaltenn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
Click to expand...


We now know that the DemocRAT primary was a fixed deal, even having DWS resign is disgrace once caught with those emails...BUT the Republican party members VOTED TRUMP, and they could have voted any of those 16 people over him. Apparently the members are sick and tired of the same old shit, and even though there were people there with more experience and time running the government, the dissatisfaction with those running was, and the fact that Trump was a TRUE OUTSIDER was enough to get him the win. Because many don't care for his REAL attitude, and lack of political and social suave, they weren't enough to dissuade others to not vote for him. The many FLAWS of Trump, his remarks, and his attitude, are simply not enough to make people vote for a confirmed liar, felon, and corrupt public figure, that is UNDENIABLE!


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> The level of GOP morals, it always boils down to "But, but, but they did it".
> 
> Republicans spent enough time dragging the Clinton family through the mud.  Vilifying them again and again.  And then, when Republicans are caught doing or saying something ten times worse, their answer is ALWAYS, "but, but, but they did it".
> 
> Well, I got news for you.  Bill Clinton did not hang out at pageants and kiss 18 year olds on the lips or grab women like bowling balls.  And the endless speculation and all you really have is a single BEE JAI from a 24 year old woman who said she instigated it compared to a man who went after married women in front of her husband and said he could grab women by the p#$$y because he was rich and famous, and apparently did.
> 
> No wonder uneducated white men LUV Trump.  He does what they dream of doing.  Living by the five "F's".  Find her, feed her, feel her up, fuck her and forget her.  Trump is beloved by these men, the fundagelicals, the moral right wingers, and the Alt Right.
> 
> Not only do they want America to follow Trump examples, they want Trump as a role model for their children.  That's just who they are.


they can always use you as a role model dean.....you can show them how to make fun of fat people....


----------



## WaitingFor2020

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...


And we really don't want a boy for President.


----------



## Pop23

flacaltenn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is the one who is dragging this election down into the gutter.  Her campaign does nothing but spew mud by the truckload, and then her apologists cry like babies when the opposition returns fire.  What a gang of colossal hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the cross-blaming that's taking this country apart. Bit by bit. They did it first -- or They did it worse is the excuse that PARDONS THE BEHAVIOR.  Don't you partisans see that? That's why there's NOTHING you can do that is held accountable anymore. And that's why thread is going 10pages/hour.
> 
> Because the name-brand parties WANT YOU to ignore the serious flaws in both candidates...
Click to expand...


After this year, anyone that runs will have lead an extremely boring life, or so obviously power hungry.......,

We'd do better to just throw a dart at a page from a random phone book and have a better leader.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Yet puritanical is precisely the tone of the Trump haters on the left. (We Trump haters on the right are another story.) But why? Consider Trump himself. Here's a man who's famous for his wide-ranging sex life, his disdain for conventional marriage, his eager embrace of divorce, his public use of profanity, his non-judgmental attitude toward unconventional sexual minorities—a man whose way of life seems unrestrained by religious impulses of any kind—a man who, in short, is a walking summation of our present-day cultural principles. Yet on each of these scores, from his many marriages to his cursing in public, he is vilified by journalists, politicos, TV starlets, right thinkers of every kind. After years of egging on potty-mouthed rappers and scolding religious believers, our cultural guardians suddenly sound like the General Conference of Methodist Bishops circa 1922.  Sniffing At Trump


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
Click to expand...

Which makes her a fucking idiot.


----------



## bripat9643

flacaltenn said:


> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.



Anyone who has respect for elections is terminally gullible.  This kind of shit has been standard operating procedure for Democrats for decades.  Just look how Obama became a Senator.  He got a judge to make his opponent's divorce records public.  Sleaze is what Democrats specialize in.  They can't win on issues, so this is their principle weapon.


----------



## Lakhota

Hillary must be crying: "I think I'm going to be president"...


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes her a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Says the idiot voting for a woman married to a serial sexual predator.

It's like leftwing douche bags live in an alternate universe where nobodies knows about Slick Willy's crimes.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...


How many previous presidential candidates have allowed themselves to be audio taped saying things like this?  Don't give me some bullshit answer just give me names.


----------



## Vigilante

WaitingFor2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we really don't want a boy for President.
Click to expand...


We really don't want a corrupt, lying, felon with a pervert for a husband as president!


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> Hillary must be crying: "I think I'm going to be president"...



Your HALF RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Care4all

Imperius said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
Click to expand...

what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?


----------



## Pop23

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many previous presidential candidates have allowed themselves to be audio taped saying things like this?  Don't give me some bullshit answer just give me names.
Click to expand...


Well there was Abraham Lincoln, and that Taft dude............







Are you sure your not completely nuts? Cuz it appears you are.


----------



## flacaltenn

Vigilante said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now know that the DemocRAT primary was a fixed deal, even having DWS resign is disgrace once caught with those emails...BUT the Republican party members VOTED TRUMP, and they could have voted any of those 16 people over him. Apparently the members are sick and tired of the same old shit, and even though there were people there with more experience and time running the government, the dissatisfaction with those running was, and the fact that Trump was a TRUE OUTSIDER was enough to get him the win. Because many don't care for his REAL attitude, and lack of political and social suave, they weren't enough to dissuade others to not vote for him. The many FLAWS of Trump, his remarks, and his attitude, are simply not enough to make people vote for a confirmed liar, felon, and corrupt public figure, that is UNDENIABLE!
Click to expand...


So you're supporting him because he's rich and says he's successful. Even tho he wants thinks America needs MORE debt and is now pushing entitlement stuff that even Bernie  Saunders would blush about?  

You animals are insane. Certifiably.  And the buyer's remorse will be SOO bad if he ever does get elected. You've be had by P.T. Barnum. And all those deals and "best people"?  It's a disaster for any SOLID PRINCIPLES that your party ever had.


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It will be interesting to see where he stands with women in the next poll.  I suspect he will also loss some men supporters.  Many men respect women and that kind of behavior doesn't fly.  *
Click to expand...


\Do you actually expect us to believe you've never made crude remarks about women?  Why do leftwing douche bags come off sounding more sanctimonious than anyone in the religious right?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Vigilante said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we really don't want a boy for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We really don't want a corrupt, lying, felon with a pervert for a husband as president!
Click to expand...


Trump is a lying pervert who will soon be on trial for $40M in fraud.  What is your point?


----------



## Vigilante

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many previous presidential candidates have allowed themselves to be audio taped saying things like this?  Don't give me some bullshit answer just give me names.
Click to expand...







This, along with the Porn queen, and half dozen other bullshit topics means NOTHING ...when are you subversives going to talk policies and agendas for America... the things that Trump has nailed down?


----------



## Lakhota

OMG, October is also my birthday month.  What a wonderful gift.  Thank you, Donald.  Thank you, Jesus.

*TRUMP’S BOAST: SEXUAL ASSAULT*

*‘I Just Start Kissing’ Women... *

*‘Grab ‘Em By The P***y’... *

*‘When You’re A Star... *

*You Can Do Anything’... *

*Repeatedly Calls Woman ‘It’...*

*Trump Non-Apology: ‘I Apologize If Anyone Was Offended’...*

*Huntsman Drops The Hammer: LEAVE THE RACE... *

*Kasich: ‘Indefensible’... *

*Jeb: ‘Reprehensible’... *

*Kirk: Trump A ‘Malignant Clown’... *

*Pence Boots Reporters After Audio Drops... *

*Refuses To Answer Questions... *

*Hillary: ‘Horrific’... *

*Kaine: ‘Makes Me Sick To My Stomach’... *

*‘GAME OVER’... *

*‘There’s No Way To Spin This’... *
*
How The Shocking Tape Was Exposed...*


----------



## Vigilante

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It will be interesting to see where he stands with women in the next poll.  I suspect he will also loss some men supporters.  Many men respect women and that kind of behavior doesn't fly.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \Do you actually expect us to believe you've never made crude remarks about women?  Why do leftwing douche bags come off sounding more sanctimonious than anyone in the religious right?
Click to expand...


Liberal men are Feminine! Simple answer! Look at the Obomanation


----------



## bripat9643

Imperius said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
Click to expand...

All these douche bags attacking Trump defended Slick Willy to the bitter end.  They still defend him.


----------



## Lakhota

OMG...

*CNN’s Erin Burnett Reports Donald Trump Kissed Her Friend Without Consent*


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we really don't want a boy for President.
Click to expand...


You voted for Slick Willy twice, didn't you?


----------



## Seawytch

bripat9643 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the idiot voting for a woman married to a serial sexual predator.
> 
> It's like leftwing douche bags live in an alternate universe where nobodies knows about Slick Willy's crimes.
Click to expand...


 You're not even convincing yourself anymore.


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this and its a 3 min video.  How about you actually watch BEFORE you defend it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I needed to see was "grab em by the pussy". If that's what the big deal is about, grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many previous presidential candidates have allowed themselves to be audio taped saying things like this?  Don't give me some bullshit answer just give me names.
Click to expand...

Previous presidential candidates were professional politicians.  Trump has never run for public office until now and has never worried about everything he says being used against him.


----------



## bripat9643

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump is lame, but you're still voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the idiot voting for a woman married to a serial sexual predator.
> 
> It's like leftwing douche bags live in an alternate universe where nobodies knows about Slick Willy's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not even convincing yourself anymore.
Click to expand...

Getting hit by a semi couldn't convince you not to stand in the middle of the road.


----------



## bripat9643

Care4all said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
Click to expand...

You're voting for Hillary, and you're crying about Melania's husband cheating on her?

You douche bags kill me!


----------



## Seawytch

Lakhota said:


> OMG...
> 
> *CNN’s Erin Burnett Reports Donald Trump Kissed Her Friend Without Consent*



His rubes will just say it proves he follows through on what he says he'll do...

“Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”


----------



## Pop23

flacaltenn said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now know that the DemocRAT primary was a fixed deal, even having DWS resign is disgrace once caught with those emails...BUT the Republican party members VOTED TRUMP, and they could have voted any of those 16 people over him. Apparently the members are sick and tired of the same old shit, and even though there were people there with more experience and time running the government, the dissatisfaction with those running was, and the fact that Trump was a TRUE OUTSIDER was enough to get him the win. Because many don't care for his REAL attitude, and lack of political and social suave, they weren't enough to dissuade others to not vote for him. The many FLAWS of Trump, his remarks, and his attitude, are simply not enough to make people vote for a confirmed liar, felon, and corrupt public figure, that is UNDENIABLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supporting him because he's rich and says he's successful. Even tho he wants thinks America needs MORE debt and is now pushing entitlement stuff that even Bernie  Saunders would blush about?
> 
> You animals are insane. Certifiably.  And the buyer's remorse will be SOO bad if he ever does get elected. You've be had by P.T. Barnum. And all those deals and "best people"?  It's a disaster for any SOLID PRINCIPLES that your party ever had.
Click to expand...


Either way we're fucked. 

I'm stocking up on frozen pizza and Jack Danials and riding this sucker out on the old Lazy Boy


----------



## Pop23

Seawytch said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...
> 
> *CNN’s Erin Burnett Reports Donald Trump Kissed Her Friend Without Consent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His rubes will just say it proves he follows through on what he says he'll do...
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
Click to expand...


Jealous?


----------



## Vigilante

flacaltenn said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 54 pages and 5 or 6 threads.  Y'all keep this up and the whole political process and any respect for elections will be gone before November.
> 
> It's all in flames -- while O-care goes bust and the world disintegrates.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm afraid that respect disappeared when the Republicans nominated Trump.  Republicans had a good chance of winning.  It was their turn to take the White House.  Hillary, as we all know had lots of baggage with her 45 years in politics.  All Republicans had to do was nominate someone who was respected, had the experience, and was stable.  There are at least a dozen Republicans that could beat Hillary, but no you had to pick someone who had no control of their mouth or their temper who was sure to offend half the voters by November.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming Repubs for not presenting a reasonable ballot choice? Interesting. I blame BOTH parties for stoking the fear and loathing. And for disrespecting the importance of Presidential elections. Diggin up old Miss Universes to be used as worthless pawns to start fights and sitting back watching her get creamed for her past history. That's just sick. As is this "issue".
> 
> When everyone of the party animals starts voting out of fear because the parties end up with SERIOUSLY flawed candidates -- we're looking at very short future to put BOTH parties out of the "dynasty building" business. Or we are seriously doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now know that the DemocRAT primary was a fixed deal, even having DWS resign is disgrace once caught with those emails...BUT the Republican party members VOTED TRUMP, and they could have voted any of those 16 people over him. Apparently the members are sick and tired of the same old shit, and even though there were people there with more experience and time running the government, the dissatisfaction with those running was, and the fact that Trump was a TRUE OUTSIDER was enough to get him the win. Because many don't care for his REAL attitude, and lack of political and social suave, they weren't enough to dissuade others to not vote for him. The many FLAWS of Trump, his remarks, and his attitude, are simply not enough to make people vote for a confirmed liar, felon, and corrupt public figure, that is UNDENIABLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're supporting him because he's rich and says he's successful. Even tho he wants thinks America needs MORE debt and is now pushing entitlement stuff that even Bernie  Saunders would blush about?
> 
> You animals are insane. Certifiably.  And the buyer's remorse will be SOO bad if he ever does get elected. You've be had by P.T. Barnum. And all those deals and "best people"?  It's a disaster for any SOLID PRINCIPLES that your party ever had.
Click to expand...


How do you get rich and successful out of that? More debt?... He's lowering everyones taxes, and cutting over 70% of onerous regulations, freeing capital to flow back into the economy, and not entitlements such as the billions for muslim rapegees...did you see free college, or guaranteed jobs? 
You are in denial that this man can and will do his best to, as he says, and I agree "Make America Great Again"...BTW, FUCK my party, if they had done in Congress what they promised to do to be elected, we would have NO TRUMP, those people are identical to the DemocRAT/Socialists!


----------



## Vigilante

Lakhota said:


> OMG...
> 
> *CNN’s Erin Burnett Reports Donald Trump Kissed Her Friend Without Consent*


*

USMB reports that Lakota kissed a toad and changed into a wart....pictures at 11!!!!*


----------



## Slade3200

Contumacious said:


> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .


Bill isn't currently running for president, Trump is. You can't justify Trumps filth by pointing the finger at Bill... doesn't work that way and it doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what evidence? You make shit up, while I have people coming forward and facts. Makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the man who up until 6 months ago called blacks porch monkeys. That's 6 months vs a decade or more ago for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea matthew has "evolved"....until after the election....
Click to expand...

More likely until Obamacare is repealed lol. No one else notice the timeline of his "transformation"? Just as the free "medical care" hits the mass market the change slowly sets in. 

Coincidence?


----------



## Vigilante

Slade3200 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't currently running for president, Trump is. You can't justify Trumps filth by pointing the finger at Bill... doesn't work that way and it doesn't make it ok.
Click to expand...


Who cares when we have this piece of shit....


----------



## bripat9643

Slade3200 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't currently running for president, Trump is. You can't justify Trumps filth by pointing the finger at Bill... doesn't work that way and it doesn't make it ok.
Click to expand...

All you douche bags voted for Slick Willy twice, and you defended him when he was being impeached.  You're the ultimate hypocrites.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

How disgraceful, no?  Let's watch the leftist outrage in 3,2,1


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC News , a proud member of Hillary's Amen Corner announced tonight that*
> 
> *Trump Caught on Video Making Lewd, Crude Remarks About Women*
> 
> 
> "I did try and f--- her. She was married," Trump said. "And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, 'I'll show you where they have some nice furniture.'"
> 
> Trump said he "moved on her like bitch" and then made a crass remark about the woman's breast implants. Then, after seeing the actress Arianne Zucker on the set of the soap opera on which he was to appear, he said he needed some breath mints "just in case I start kissing her."
> 
> "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait," Trump said. "And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
> 
> He added: "Grab them by the p----. You can do anything
> 
> 
> Over 200 years ago, Thomas Jefferson, our Founding Father and 3rd Prez stated:
> 
> Sometimes it is said that man cannot be trusted with the government of himself. Can he, then be trusted with the government of others? *Or have we found angels in the form of kings to govern him?* Let history answer this question.
> 
> While Bill Clinton was allowed to fuck other women and get blow jobs while in the whitehouse our Republican candidate must act like a homo or an angel.
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't currently running for president, Trump is. You can't justify Trumps filth by pointing the finger at Bill... doesn't work that way and it doesn't make it ok.
Click to expand...


But an accessory to a crime is a criminal non the less. 

Sorry, that argument just don't fly


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I'm sorry but I can't hear any of you crybaby liberals???? WHAT'S WRONG?????


----------



## Super_Lantern

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?


It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.

And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life, anti-gender neutral restrooms in schools and other areas


----------



## Lakhota

*Nancy O'Dell Is the Married Woman Trump Bragged About Hitting On*

Nancy O'Dell is hot.  You should Google her pictures.


----------



## bripat9643

LadyGunSlinger said:


> How disgraceful, no?  Let's watch the leftist outrage in 3,2,1


Beautiful.  Watch the stunning silence by the douche bag media about that video.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Super_Lantern said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
Click to expand...


I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies. 

OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?


----------



## bripat9643

Super_Lantern said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
Click to expand...


When did context ever matter to a leftwing douche bag?  Only when they have their nuts caught in the wringer.  Did context matter in the case of what Trump said to the Miss Universe anal sex porno pig?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Barack Obama, the nasty President with filth spewing from his lips .. I cant hear the cries from the left?


----------



## Lakhota

I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.


----------



## Care4all

it has nothing to do with saying a word....  sheesh can you bend over backwards any farther, to defend what donald actually did and said...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Barack Obama using the P word and God's name in vain.. Some Christian..


----------



## Dr Grump

Why? Because Donald actually said what he said and meant it. I think if you watch the whole video (which no doubt you won't post), he actually telling an allegory.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA slanders women using the P word and liberals rush to defend him.


----------



## Super_Lantern

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
Click to expand...

If you're going to ignore the context of both discussions then there's no use talking.  Keep being mad people aren't biting your bait when you look like a desperate fool with your every 10-second posts about wanting liberals to reply.  Trump was talking about adultery and getting away with assault.  Obama was talking about enjoying sex

I'm not a liberal and you aren't a family-values-conservative.  Neither are any Trump supporters.  Keep crying.

Take your L and keep on moving


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Nasty Barack with his trash mouth..

watch


----------



## Tom Horn

Spiteful LOSERS like Paul Ryan, Mittens, and Jeb! have never used it (yeah sure) so they're free to condemn Trump, act all offended, and try to hand the country over to the diaper-wearing epileptic criminal Hillary Rodham.   Yet we haven't heard about Trump actually grabbing one when not invited to ( women do like their "p" grabbed on occasion) so now what?  Any fella who's ever been in a locker room, barracks, bachelor party or deer camp can't pretend to be offended so I guess that leaves us with Hillary's type of guy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've heard several women say things in private that make Trump's bawdy talk sound like choir practice...give me a break.  Also in the news today, Wiki leaked Hillary's Goldman Sachs speeches detailing how she LIES to her voters with a "public position" not intended to be confused with her "private position" which is what she follows.  So there you have it.....a guy in middle-age crisis mode bragging about his supposed exploits with some soap opera dipshit who kept the tape and is now trying to get Trump dumped. But then let's remember what the alternative to the Donald is, eh?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Barack Obama, King of the liberals slurping on smut and trash..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

1/2 White Barack uses racial slur while demeaning women in this:


----------



## Esmeralda

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## cnm

LadyGunSlinger said:


> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?


Well I did clutch my pearls while making sure my fainting couch was within range.


----------



## charwin95

Because of this video Trump cancelled his campaign schedule for tomorrow in Elkwood, Wisconsin. 
In this same link both Paul Ryan and Reince Priebus are blasting Trump. 

https://www.google.com/amp/host.mad...77154526-6624-55ab-a89b-d4c0bc49fbde.amp.html

Donald Trump will not attend a Republican Party event in Elkhorn on Saturday, House Speaker Paul Ryan announced late Friday after recordings surfaced earlier that day in which the GOP presidential nominee could be heard using lewd and sexually charged comments about women as he waited to make a cameo appearance on a soap opera in 2005.

“I am sickened by what I heard today,” Ryan said in a statement. “Women are to be championed and revered, not objectified. I hope Mr. Trump treats this situation with the seriousness it deserves and works to demonstrate to the country that he has greater respect for women than this clip suggests. In the meantime, he is no longer attending tomorrow’s event in Wisconsin.”


----------



## bripat9643

Super_Lantern said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to ignore the context of both discussions then there's no use talking.  Keep being mad people aren't biting your bait when you look like a desperate fool with your every 10-second posts about wanting liberals to reply.  Trump was talking about adultery and getting away with assault.  Obama was talking about enjoying sex
> 
> I'm not a liberal and you aren't a family-values-conservative.  Neither are any Trump supporters.  Keep crying.
> 
> Take your L and keep on moving
Click to expand...

He used the P-word and said "God damn."  In the liberal alternate universe, that's sufficient cause to keep him out of the presidency.


----------



## Esmeralda

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.


Unfortunately, the type of Christian conservative we have in America today tends to completely overlook, and many engage in, this type of behavior and attitude.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lady Gunslinger - on the jungle juice on a friday night and having a melt down.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> He used the P-word and said "God damn."  In the liberal alternate universe, that's sufficient cause to keep him out of the presidency.



No it's not.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.


Do you think it's worse than Hillary's so-called "apology" for using a private server to store top secret government documents on?


----------



## Camp

Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the type of Christian conservative we have in America today tends to completely overlook, and many engage in, this type of behavior and attitude.
Click to expand...


Why do you believe that's "unfortunate?"  That's exactly the kind of behavior you endorse when Democrats engage in it.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
Click to expand...


Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lakhota said:


> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.


Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way. 

This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
Click to expand...


When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> Spiteful LOSERS like Paul Ryan, Mittens, and Jeb! have never used it (yeah sure) so they're free to condemn Trump, act all offended, and try to hand the country over to the diaper-wearing epileptic criminal Hillary Rodham.   Yet we haven't heard about Trump actually grabbing one when not invited to ( women do like their "p" grabbed on occasion) so now what?  Any fella who's ever been in a locker room, barracks, bachelor party or deer camp can't pretend to be offended so I guess that leaves us with Hillary's type of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard several women say things in private that make Trump's bawdy talk sound like choir practice...give me a break.  Also in the news today, Wiki leaked Hillary's Goldman Sachs speeches detailing how she LIES to her voters with a "public position" not intended to be confused with her "private position" which is what she follows.  So there you have it.....a guy in middle-age crisis mode bragging about his supposed exploits with some soap opera dipshit who kept the tape and is now trying to get Trump dumped. But then let's remember what the alternative to the Donald is, eh?



Yeah, you've heard lots of guys use it in the locker room. Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?

Here's the difference, bad language is a test of someone's ability to tell the difference between appropriate and inappropriate. Trump doesn't seem to know the difference.


----------



## Little-Acorn

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it


If you cut through all the bullshit, the Democrats would have nothing to say at all.

Gee, that would be terrible, wouldn't it. 


> When Bill told Ted Kennedy that 20 years ago, Obama would be fetching them coffee instead of running for President, it was barely talked about by the left or the MSM.  Just buried that right under the rug.


If Trump had said that, today's Democrats would be insisting that he hated black people, was rasssist, and that it proved he was completely unfit to be President. (Come to think of it, the Dems respond to ANYTHING Trump says, just that way)

But since Kennedy said that, it's no big deal, he didn't mean it, nothing to see here, move along.

And these people wonder why no one pays attention to them any more.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He used the P-word and said "God damn."  In the liberal alternate universe, that's sufficient cause to keep him out of the presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.
Click to expand...

So let's see the Democrat list of things that are not disqualifiers.

Sexual Assault
Rape
Adultery
Sexist remarks
Racist remarks
Anti-semitic remarks
Lying
Perjury
Obstruction of justice
Serious illnesses
Taking bribes.
Getting your employees killed.
Sending a man to jail to cover for your crimes.

Does that just about cover it?


----------



## Tom Horn

Camp said:


> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.



Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?


----------



## Esmeralda

Vigilante said:


>


You don't know the difference between saying FU and denigrating women?  Thinking about, engaging in and bragging about deviant behavior toward women? You really don't see the difference?


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but rape and sexual assault are perfectly okay, right, douche bag?


----------



## Esmeralda

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
Click to expand...

Missing the point dodo head.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
Click to expand...

BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.


----------



## Tom Horn

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, you've heard lots of guys use it in the locker room. Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?
> 
> Here's the difference, bad language is a test of someone's ability to tell the difference between appropriate and inappropriate. Trump doesn't seem to know the difference.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.
Click to expand...


BRAGGED, good lord, you can't make this shit up!


----------



## Esmeralda

Little-Acorn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets cut through the bullshit, all these "men" from the left who are melting down over this have most likely said the same thing at some point in their miserable lives. Hell that have to be talking it because they damn sure aint doing it
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut through all the bullshit, the Democrats would have nothing to say at all.
> 
> Gee, that would be terrible, wouldn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> When Bill told Ted Kennedy that 20 years ago, Obama would be fetching them coffee instead of running for President, it was barely talked about by the left or the MSM.  Just buried that right under the rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump had said that, today's Democrats would be insisting that he hated black people, was rasssist, and that it proved he was completely unfit to be President. (Come to think of it, the Dems respond to ANYTHING Trump says, just that way)
> 
> But since Kennedy said that, it's no big deal, he didn't mean it, nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> And these people wonder why no one pays attention to them any more.
Click to expand...

Only because you all completely miss the point of Clinton's statement: which was how far we have come as a country.  He was not denigrating blacks at all: just the opposite. Are you all really too dense to get that?   Unbelievable.


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is delicious!  Go Hillary!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a 20% winning before the tape.  *HE IS NOW TOAST!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It will be interesting to see where he stands with women in the next poll.  I suspect he will also loss some men supporters.  Many men respect women and that kind of behavior doesn't fly.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \Do you actually expect us to believe you've never made crude remarks about women?  Why do leftwing douche bags come off sounding more sanctimonious than anyone in the religious right?
Click to expand...


You better believe it Brit your man is toast. 
Gov of Utah Rep. Gary Herbert withdrew his support to Trump.
Sen. Rep. Jason Chaffetz also withdrew his support to Trump........  This is just the start.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
Click to expand...


Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will. 

Now run along dear


----------



## bripat9643

frigidweirdo said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiteful LOSERS like Paul Ryan, Mittens, and Jeb! have never used it (yeah sure) so they're free to condemn Trump, act all offended, and try to hand the country over to the diaper-wearing epileptic criminal Hillary Rodham.   Yet we haven't heard about Trump actually grabbing one when not invited to ( women do like their "p" grabbed on occasion) so now what?  Any fella who's ever been in a locker room, barracks, bachelor party or deer camp can't pretend to be offended so I guess that leaves us with Hillary's type of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard several women say things in private that make Trump's bawdy talk sound like choir practice...give me a break.  Also in the news today, Wiki leaked Hillary's Goldman Sachs speeches detailing how she LIES to her voters with a "public position" not intended to be confused with her "private position" which is what she follows.  So there you have it.....a guy in middle-age crisis mode bragging about his supposed exploits with some soap opera dipshit who kept the tape and is now trying to get Trump dumped. But then let's remember what the alternative to the Donald is, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you've heard lots of guys use it in the locker room. Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?
> 
> Here's the difference, bad language is a test of someone's ability to tell the difference between appropriate and inappropriate. Trump doesn't seem to know the difference.
Click to expand...

I had a boss who took us to a strip club in San Francisco and paid for us to watch two women use dildos on each other.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
Click to expand...


Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.


----------



## Lewdog

Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.


----------



## Vigilante

Esmeralda said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the difference between saying FU and denigrating women?  Thinking about, engaging in and bragging about deviant behavior toward women? You really don't see the difference?
Click to expand...


You don't know the difference between joking around and white cum stains on a White House Inters dress....do you see the difference...of course I could go into the $850K settlement to Paula Jones for her SEXUAL ABUSE court case.... Yiou fucking people are so AFRAID of Trump, you have to drag out Porn queens, and 30 year old statements!


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.
Click to expand...

IN other words, that was then, this is now.

You leftwing douche bags are pathetic.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRAGGED, good lord, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he was bragging. If you don't hear that in the tape, you are in the 1 percentage of the American public.
Click to expand...


Sweetheart, all you got is bragging, Google Clinton sexual assault statements by his victims. 

Far worse.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> So let's see the Democrat list of things that are not disqualifiers.
> 
> Sexual Assault
> Rape
> Adultery
> Sexist remarks
> Racist remarks
> Anti-semitic remarks
> Lying
> Perjury
> Obstruction of justice
> Serious illnesses
> Taking bribes.
> Getting your employees killed.
> Sending a man to jail to cover for your crimes.
> 
> Does that just about cover it?



Maybe in right-wing, neocon, whackjob-land. In the real world? Er, no.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you've heard lots of guys use it in the locker room. Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?
> 
> Here's the difference, bad language is a test of someone's ability to tell the difference between appropriate and inappropriate. Trump doesn't seem to know the difference.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sort of lame response I'd expect from a Trump supporter.


----------



## Slave2the$

I don't know any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.

If trump was a serial rapist like bill then hundreds of women would have come out to tell us. But that hasn't happened.


----------



## bripat9643

Lewdog said:


> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.


Cuban has already shown the world that he's a douche bag.


----------



## Lakhota

*OMG, how much worse can this get?*

*



*


----------



## Tom Horn

BULLDOG said:


> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.



The video tape I saw was Trump getting off a bus and shaking hands with a starlet...do you have video of him actually saying that?  Of course you don't.


----------



## Care4all

I see the lemmings got their talking points....what is this, the third thread on this in the last 5 minutes from trump's minions?


----------



## Vigilante

Lewdog said:


> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.



All the scum of the left are going to gang up now, wait until president Trump fucks them over in November.... wonder if the America people are smart enough to see this smear for what it is! Funny that it was a BUSH COUSIN that did the interview....you would have thought JEB would have used this in the primaries!


----------



## Clementine

At least he came out, admitted he said those things, stated that it doesn't reflect who is he and he apologized.    He was wrong and he knows it.    Plenty of women who have known him over the years have come forth to paint a much different picture of him than the one the left is trying to portray.  

Hillary just lies and pretends she never said this or that and the media helps by removing video of her saying this or that.

I still find it much worse that Hillary lied to us and the parents of the Benghazi victims and now acts like we dreamed it.    She broke the law by risking sensitive info (something others go to jail for) and gets off the hook by saying, oops, it was just a little mistake.   Her apology was treated like the end of the scandal.   She risked national security.   Trump merely sounded like a liberal instead of a Republican and the left wants nothing to do with his apology.  

Bill Clinton's actions have surpassed anything Trump said.    Since when are raunchy actions lesser offenses that mere words?     Bill can do it, but Trump can't talk about it.

Trump was wrong to talk like that but his actions are so different than that locker room talk.    Clinton talks like she's respectable but her actions are so different than the image she puts forth.     Talk or action?    Take your pick.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's see the Democrat list of things that are not disqualifiers.
> 
> Sexual Assault
> Rape
> Adultery
> Sexist remarks
> Racist remarks
> Anti-semitic remarks
> Lying
> Perjury
> Obstruction of justice
> Serious illnesses
> Taking bribes.
> Getting your employees killed.
> Sending a man to jail to cover for your crimes.
> 
> Does that just about cover it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in right-wing, neocon, whackjob-land. In the real world? Er, no.
Click to expand...


All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.


----------



## Tom Horn

Care4all said:


> I see the lemmings got their talking points....what is this, the third thread on this in the last 5 minutes from trump's minions?



Any comment on Hillary's dual policy positions to Goldman Sachs?


----------



## Esmeralda

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRAGGED, good lord, you can't make this shit up!
Click to expand...

In fact, there has never been any CONCRETE EVIDENCE he ever assaulted anyone.  Only accusations that have NEVER been proved.  He has never been sued in civil court,  never been charged or indicted or been tried and convicted of any such crime. It's all unproven accusation and gossip which has been inflated to an astromical extreme by the RW.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video tape I saw was Trump getting off a bus and shaking hands with a starlet...do you have video of him actually saying that?  Of course you don't.
Click to expand...


Are you really trying to say all the discussion before they got off the bus was faked?------really?


----------



## Lewdog

Vigilante said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the scum of the left are going to gang up now, wait until president Trump fucks them over in November.... wonder if the America people are smart enough to see this smear for what it is! Funny that it was a BUSH COUSIN that did the interview....you would have thought JEB would have used this in the primaries!
Click to expand...


Funny thing is, this might ruin Billy Bush's career.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Slave2the$ said:


> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.



"So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"

"Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"

"Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"

What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?


----------



## keepitreal

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.


Lol..applies to Hillary as well


----------



## Tom Horn

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, sort of lame response I'd expect from a Trump supporter.



The kind of response you can expect to some cretin named "frigidweirdo".


----------



## bripat9643

Vigilante said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the scum of the left are going to gang up now, wait until president Trump fucks them over in November.... wonder if the America people are smart enough to see this smear for what it is! Funny that it was a BUSH COUSIN that did the interview....you would have thought JEB would have used this in the primaries!
Click to expand...

If Trump gets elected, I hope he sends Hillary and all her gang to prison.  They all deserve it.


----------



## Tom Horn

frigidweirdo said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
Click to expand...


Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to Trump's so-called apology.  It's really pathetic.  But, but, but Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he got Bill on tape saying things like he said?  It's one thng to talk about liking women; it's another to talk about grabbing their privates or any other part of them, of kissing them, etc. AGAINST THEIR WILL. Of doing it w/o their consent and bragging about getting away with it because he is a celebrity.  Of essentially bragging about deviant behavior.  Of bragging about attacking married women in this way.
> 
> This isn't just lewd, it deviant, anti-social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When bill was first accused, the average size of a tape recorder was roughly that of a shoe box, something not easily hidden, but thanks for such a stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILL CLINTON IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.  And there has NEVER been any suggestion or evidence he bragged about assaulting women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRAGGED, good lord, you can't make this shit up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, there has never been any CONCRETE EVIDENCE he ever assaulted anyone.  Only accusations that have NEVER been proved.  He has never been sued in civil court,  never been charged or indicted or been tried and convicted of any such crime. It's all unproven accusation and gossip which has been inflated to an astromical extreme by the RW.
Click to expand...

Paula Jones sued him for sexual assault, you dumbass.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tom Horn said:


> Spiteful LOSERS like Paul Ryan, Mittens, and Jeb! have never used it (yeah sure) so they're free to condemn Trump, act all offended, and try to hand the country over to the diaper-wearing epileptic criminal Hillary Rodham.   Yet we haven't heard about Trump actually grabbing one when not invited to ( women do like their "p" grabbed on occasion) so now what?  Any fella who's ever been in a locker room, barracks, bachelor party or deer camp can't pretend to be offended so I guess that leaves us with Hillary's type of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard several women say things in private that make Trump's bawdy talk sound like choir practice...give me a break.  Also in the news today, Wiki leaked Hillary's Goldman Sachs speeches detailing how she LIES to her voters with a "public position" not intended to be confused with her "private position" which is what she follows.  So there you have it.....a guy in middle-age crisis mode bragging about his supposed exploits with some soap opera dipshit who kept the tape and is now trying to get Trump dumped. But then let's remember what the alternative to the Donald is, eh?



The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?


----------



## Lakhota

*OMG, how much worse can this get?*

*



*


----------



## Care4all

Slave2the$ said:


> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.


he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?


----------



## Esmeralda

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
Click to expand...

People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women. 

You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.

Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women.
> 
> You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.
> 
> Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.
Click to expand...

Most men can't say what Trump said because they aren't rich and famous and they never experienced it.


----------



## Syriusly

Hmmm did President Obama say that he could grab a woman's pussy because he is a celebrity?

Was President Obama a married man bragging about how he was trying to fuck a married woman who was not his wife?

No- that would be the adulterer Donald Trump


----------



## TheOldSchool

Trump is just such an embarrassment.  I don't know how the GOP recovers from him.


----------



## Tom Horn

BuckToothMoron said:


> The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?



I'm sure the religious-right aren't real pleased with this...but then, they live in the real world too and Hillary in the WH isn't something anybody with a brain wants to see.   This too will pass.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vigilante said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the scum of the left are going to gang up now, *wait until president Trump fucks them over in November*.... wonder if the America people are smart enough to see this smear for what it is! Funny that it was a BUSH COUSIN that did the interview....you would have thought JEB would have used this in the primaries!
Click to expand...



This post is hilarious.

LMAO  Trump is not going to win. LOL


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you're hoping for lots of stuff that will never happen.


----------



## Tom Horn

TheOldSchool said:


> Trump is just such an embarrassment.  I don't know how the GOP recovers from him.



We'll "recover" quite nicely at Trump's inauguration....see ya there!


----------



## Vandalshandle

I would love to see a clip of a reporter interviewing Palin about this. I would bet that the spin would make a hamster on an exercise wheel seasick!


----------



## ScienceRocks

keepitreal said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..applies to Hillary as well
Click to expand...


What did Hillary do? She was the one that was hurt but she worked it out. What has Trump done? Oh'yesss, he fucking cheated on two wife's and probably did on the third. The guys disgusting.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the religious-right aren't real pleased with this...but then, they live in the real world too and Hillary in the WH isn't something anybody with a brain wants to see.   This too will pass.
Click to expand...


It's already passed. Trump is history.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sort of lame response I'd expect from a Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of response you can expect to some cretin named "frigidweirdo".
Click to expand...


Wow, insults.


----------



## Vigilante

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women.
> 
> You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.
> 
> Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.
Click to expand...


You could care less, just another way to smear Trump, but not a word about the real problem, Clinton corruption


----------



## Tom Horn

BULLDOG said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you're hoping for lots of stuff that will never happen.
Click to expand...


Your post was filthy, on an open board that women children can read, and you're "offended" by Trump?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.
Click to expand...


What do you think campaigning is?


----------



## bripat9643

Syriusly said:


> Hmmm did President Obama say that he could grab a woman's pussy because he is a celebrity?
> 
> Was President Obama a married man bragging about how he was trying to fuck a married woman who was not his wife?
> 
> No- that would be the adulterer Donald Trump


Watching some queer bleat about adultery is the ultimate irony.  How many sex partners have you had in your life?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Tom Horn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is just such an embarrassment.  I don't know how the GOP recovers from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll "recover" quite nicely at Trump's inauguration....see ya there!
Click to expand...

Oh boy... Dump's loss is going to be harder for you than I thought


----------



## Flopper

SYTFE said:


> Has Billy Bush responded to this?  Also reflects badly on him....and watching him grovel at Trump's feet was truly cringeworthy.


*Bush supported Trump but it was Trump as usually that expressed himself in his usually way.*


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you're hoping for lots of stuff that will never happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post was filthy, on an open board that women children can read, and you're "offended" by Trump?
Click to expand...



Really?Which part offend you so bad?


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..applies to Hillary as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Hillary do? She was the one that was hurt but she worked it out. What has Trump done? Oh'yesss, he fucking cheated on two wife's and probably didn't on the third. The guys disgusting.
Click to expand...

She covered up Bill's crimes, dumbass.  She's an accomplice.


----------



## TheOldSchool

frigidweirdo said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, Mr Smith, we're looking at someone with the skills to do this job well and we see on your resume that you have some of those skills, would you care to tell us about them?"
> 
> "Well Mr Bossman, I fucking love pussy, you know, it's really just that I think about it all the time"
> 
> "Well Mr Smith, you certainly do know you stuff, you're hired"
> 
> What the hell is this, Trump is interviewing for a part in a porn movie or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is "interviewing" with you?  I can only hope a mod sees this disgusting diatribe, deletes it, and bans you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think campaigning is?
Click to expand...

I think he needs a safe space


----------



## Vigilante

Matthew said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..applies to Hillary as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Hillary do? She was the one that was hurt but she worked it out. What has Trump done? Oh'yesss, he fucking cheated on two wife's and probably didn't on the third. The guys disgusting.
Click to expand...

Is cheating against the law if so why isn't Blow Job in jail?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...


And idiots will be idiots. Does his coffin need anymore nails. That might hurt the strangle hold he had on the female vote (sarcasm)


----------



## frigidweirdo

TheOldSchool said:


> Trump is just such an embarrassment.  I don't know how the GOP recovers from him.



Trump seems to be representing a large portion of the US. They too are an embarrassment, under educated, struggling to deal with issues, resort to insults at the first sign that they're wrong..... I mean Trump is just a mirror for the embarrassment of many people.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within days they are going to start popping up. As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass. As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to pop up that isn't orchestrated by the Democrat party.  Trump is a big BS'r, and most of what he said probably never happened.  It's just guy talk that any of us guys heard from braggers our entire lives.
Click to expand...

*There's a difference.  Us guys are not presidential candidates.  We're not trying to represent this country before the world and set and example.*


----------



## Old Yeller

frigidweirdo said:


> Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?




how about Married man using a living breathing 20 year old in the actual Oval Office? You think he talked "dirty"?  you know he rode "dirty" many times.  

You got no right to breath the same air as Donald J. Trump you hypocrite.  DJT is not 100%............no one is.  thats all.


----------



## BULLDOG

frigidweirdo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is just such an embarrassment.  I don't know how the GOP recovers from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump seems to be representing a large portion of the US. They too are an embarrassment, under educated, struggling to deal with issues, resort to insults at the first sign that they're wrong..... I mean Trump is just a mirror for the embarrassment of many people.
Click to expand...


The crazies chose a crazy to represent them. What did you expect?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Old Yeller said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about Married man using a living breathing 20 year old in the actual Oval Office? You think he talked "dirty"?  you know he rode "dirty" many times.
> 
> You got no right to breath the same air as Donald J. Trump you hypocrite.  DJT is not 100%............no one is.  thats all.
Click to expand...

How many times did you blow Trump today?  Come on you can tell the truth.  This is a safe space.


----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?


It's over, Tom. 

Finally. You can keep pretending Hillary is actually Bill Clinton. But she is not. 

So get some rest. You can try again in 4 years.


----------



## BULLDOG

Old Yeller said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear them use it in front of their boss at work? Or when they were on a job interview?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about Married man using a living breathing 20 year old in the actual Oval Office? You think he talked "dirty"?  you know he rode "dirty" many times.
> 
> You got no right to breath the same air as Donald J. Trump you hypocrite.  DJT is not 100%............no one is.  thats all.
Click to expand...


She was a willing participant, unlike the women who had no Idea Trump was going to grab their pussy and then brag about it to anyone who would listen.


----------



## Avatar4321

I highly doubt Romney has used that word in that context.

Obviously its the context at issue this time. It was perfectly alright when he was using the word to call Cruz names.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Today's headlines:

*Trump demeans and insults all women!

Dog bites man!*


----------



## Esmeralda

Vigilante said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women.
> 
> You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.
> 
> Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could care less, just another way to smear Trump, but not a word about the real problem, Clinton corruption
Click to expand...



Cry me a river.


----------



## Avatar4321

HnL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over, Tom.
> 
> Finally. You can keep pretending Hillary is actually Bill Clinton. But she is not.
> 
> So get some rest. You can try again in 4 years.
Click to expand...


No. Hillary isn't Bill. She is the one who bullied Bill's victims to try to keep them quiet


----------



## Old Yeller

BuckToothMoron said:


> The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?




Your right.  It won't bother me..........I know real life.  But the media will make it seem as if he has Townhomes full of young kept women hidden for 20 years.  


I will bet he has said the N-word many many times too.  I will bet Hillary has yelled MOFO and N-word many times.  Maybe not anymore.......but they have.


----------



## BULLDOG

Avatar4321 said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over, Tom.
> 
> Finally. You can keep pretending Hillary is actually Bill Clinton. But she is not.
> 
> So get some rest. You can try again in 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Hillary isn't Bill. She is the one who bullied Bill's victims to try to keep them quiet
Click to expand...


Proof other than some RWNJ book?


----------



## Tom Horn

BULLDOG said:


> Are you really trying to say all the discussion before they got off the bus was faked?------really?



You claimed you have "video tape" of him making those comments....stand and DELIVER!


----------



## Slave2the$

Care4all said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah I get it. I love my wife, married 18 years never cheated. I don't like what he said I'm not cheering him on but reality is dems and libs love them some Bill Clinton and Bill has actually done a lot of heinous shit. So bill is great and Donald is not? Lol at the hypocrisy.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to say all the discussion before they got off the bus was faked?------really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you have "video tape" of him making those comments....stand and DELIVER!
Click to expand...


It is a video tape idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*GOP Sen. Mike Lee calls on Trump to step down*
Just shared on Twitter.


----------



## Old Yeller

Care4all said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
Click to expand...



you keep saying that...........newlywed? he had single habits to break?  put a LINK on it sister or stuff a sock in it.  Dates.......times..........places.......when where how.  Like ya'all try to stall others with asking.....LINK LINK LINK.  like a big green hook-beaked parrot.


----------



## Tom Horn

Care4all said:


> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?



His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within days they are going to start popping up. As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass. As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to pop up that isn't orchestrated by the Democrat party.  Trump is a big BS'r, and most of what he said probably never happened.  It's just guy talk that any of us guys heard from braggers our entire lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There's a difference.  Us guys are not presidential candidates.  We're not trying to represent this country before the world and set and example.*
Click to expand...

So you think HIllary is the ideal candidate to set an example?  

Really?


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> *GOP Sen. Mike Lee calls on Trump to step down*
> Just shared on Twitter.


I just checked.  He did no such thing, douche bag.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to say all the discussion before they got off the bus was faked?------really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you have "video tape" of him making those comments....stand and DELIVER!
Click to expand...


Trump admitted it is real.

Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
Late Friday night, following sharp criticism by Republican leaders, Trump issued a short video statement saying, “I said it, I was wrong, and I apologize.” But he also called the revelation “a distraction from the issues we are facing today.” He said that his “foolish” words are much different than the words and actions of Bill Clinton, whom he accused of abusing women, and Hillary Clinton, whom he accused of having “bullied, attacked, shamed and intimidated his victims.”


----------



## coldjoint

Tom Horn said:


> Spiteful LOSERS like Paul Ryan, Mittens, and Jeb! have never used it (yeah sure) so they're free to condemn Trump, act all offended, and try to hand the country over to the diaper-wearing epileptic criminal Hillary Rodham.   Yet we haven't heard about Trump actually grabbing one when not invited to ( women do like their "p" grabbed on occasion) so now what?  Any fella who's ever been in a locker room, barracks, bachelor party or deer camp can't pretend to be offended so I guess that leaves us with Hillary's type of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard several women say things in private that make Trump's bawdy talk sound like choir practice...give me a break.  Also in the news today, Wiki leaked Hillary's Goldman Sachs speeches detailing how she LIES to her voters with a "public position" not intended to be confused with her "private position" which is what she follows.  So there you have it.....a guy in middle-age crisis mode bragging about his supposed exploits with some soap opera dipshit who kept the tape and is now trying to get Trump dumped. But then let's remember what the alternative to the Donald is, eh?


Above is one pussy Trump wouldn't grab, on his worst day.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tom Horn said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the religious-right aren't real pleased with this...but then, they live in the real world too and Hillary in the WH isn't something anybody with a brain wants to see.   This too will pass.
Click to expand...


It sure will, shortly afterHellary makes her victory speech.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tom Horn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.
Click to expand...


You think she was OK with him grabbing random women's pussys? That's what he said he did.


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> It's over, Tom.
> 
> Finally. You can keep pretending Hillary is actually Bill Clinton. But she is not.
> 
> So get some rest. You can try again in 4 years.



I appreciate your concern but I'll be fine and so will America with Trump in the WH....Who will the Rats run against him in 2020.....Kerry again?


----------



## keepitreal

Matthew said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..applies to Hillary as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Hillary do? She was the one that was hurt but she worked it out. What has Trump done? Oh'yesss, he fucking cheated on two wife's and probably did on the third. The guys disgusting.
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong but,
Is she not pro choice, doesn't she support same sex marriage

Men who cheat out weigh men who don't

Let he who has not sinned cast the first stone.

I don't care about any of this,
just like I didn't care about bill getting a bj from ml.


----------



## Old Yeller

BULLDOG said:


> The crazies chose a crazy to represent them. What did you expect?




The first husband will be coming back to continue his escapades if yours is selected. how about you stuff a sock in it too, hypocrite #2. We got every right to be equally critical. 

your only hope is that BJs' 70yr old wanker don't play no more.........ain't enough Viagra in DC to keep him going anymore?


----------



## Tom Horn

Avatar4321 said:


> I highly doubt Romney has used that word in that context.
> 
> Obviously its the context at issue this time. It was perfectly alright when he was using the word to call Cruz names.



Mitt is a Detroit boy same as me....I can assure you Mitt can riff a blue-streak and has many times.


----------



## edthecynic

Tom Horn said:


> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?


----------



## Old Yeller

BULLDOG said:


> She was a willing participant, unlike the women who had no Idea Trump was going to grab their pussy and then brag about it to anyone who would listen.




BJ was married.  And President.  All the staff new.  All the SS. Nice example.  Now you want to bash the great Donald for talking silly one day?  get outa here.


----------



## coldjoint

I think all these detractors forget what small hands he has.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Old Yeller said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big orange clown, the gift who just keeps giving.....to the pantsuit bulldyke. I'm not sure, you think his coffin needs another nail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right.  It won't bother me..........I know real life.  But the media will make it seem as if he has Townhomes full of young kept women hidden for 20 years.
> 
> 
> I will bet he has said the N-word many many times too.  I will bet Hillary has yelled MOFO and N-word many times.  Maybe not anymore.......but they have.
Click to expand...


Of course they have, and slick Willie has said more vulgar things about women. Now all we gotta do is find the tapes and get them on air. He's toast.


----------



## BULLDOG

Old Yeller said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crazies chose a crazy to represent them. What did you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first husband will be coming back to continue his escapades if yours is selected. how about you stuff a sock in it too, hypocrite #2. We got every right to be equally critical.
> 
> your only hope is that BJs' 70yr old wanker don't play no more.........ain't enough Viagra in DC to keep him going anymore?
Click to expand...



Bill helped me and the entire country enough till I would be willing to pitch in a few bucks each week to keep him supplied with blowjobs for the rest of his life.


----------



## Ozone

if ever you had any doubts about the libtard's virtue signalling, you can put them aside now. these same feminists who are even more shocked and horrified about trump using the p-word than they are at the sight of a baby butchered in the womb, these same feminists who celebrate landwhales like the actress lena dunham because she raped her own sister and published a book to brag about it. well, it doesn't matter how many people die because of a hurricane, oh no, trump said a trigger word, america needs to go hide in the safe space.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tom Horn said:


> Kerry again?




LOL!  Billionaire Cougar hunting old Kerry........another public servant "forever" with nothing but BAD accomplishments.  what a joke.


----------



## BULLDOG

Old Yeller said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a willing participant, unlike the women who had no Idea Trump was going to grab their pussy and then brag about it to anyone who would listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ was married.  And President.  All the staff new.  All the SS. Nice example.  Now you want to bash the great Donald for talking silly one day?  get outa here.
Click to expand...


Quit whining. It's not my fault you can''t get a BJ


----------



## Tom Horn

coldjoint said:


> I think all these detractors forget what small hands he has.


----------



## Care4all

Tom Horn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.
Click to expand...

right   but Hillary as the wife of clinton was your business, eh?


----------



## Zoom-boing

ffs, obutthead is reading from a book.  Trump spewed _how he treats women_.  If you think they're the same you're insane.

Someone should put Trump and mrs bill out of our misery and let Pence and Kaine run.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
Click to expand...

Another false equivalency! Trump's admission to another of what he attempted and DID and his attitude of and total disrespect toward women WHILE BEING A MARRIED MAN is far from comparing Obama reading words from a book! Actions speak volumes, shit for brains. You fucking Trump apologists are going to be singing a different tune about that narcissistic piece of shit when Trump is going to be watching the next President being sworn in on TV this January whether it's going to be Clinton, Mike Pence or Paul Ryan!


----------



## Tom Horn

Care4all said:


> right   but Hillary as the wife of clinton was your business, eh?



Trump and Melania aren't president and first lady....yet.


----------



## Slave2the$

BULLDOG said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think she was OK with him grabbing random women's pussys? That's what he said he did.
Click to expand...

I wonder if it actually happened though? Realistically if he grabs some camel toe of some random woman that is one hell of a lucrative lawsuit. But there is no record of it because it would be everywhere.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tom Horn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to say all the discussion before they got off the bus was faked?------really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you have "video tape" of him making those comments....stand and DELIVER!
Click to expand...


Tommy, he has already apologized for it. It is real, it happened and the Dems are going to makes sure that every women with ears hear it. 

But he can still when- if he wins the next debate BIG, Hellary has an epileptic seizure and starts foaming at the mouth during the after debate interview, and Tim Kaine gets arrested for having kiddie porn on his computer, but it could happen.


----------



## edthecynic

Care4all said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't any guy that hasnt bragged or talked shit about women when the subject comes up. Just the way it is. newsflash: men love pussy, and they like other guys to know they love pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
Click to expand...

Trump's wives are the most CHEATED ON women in history!


----------



## BULLDOG

Slave2the$ said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think she was OK with him grabbing random women's pussys? That's what he said he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if it actually happened though? Realistically if he grabs some camel toe of some random woman that is one hell of a lucrative lawsuit. But there is no record of it because it would be everywhere.
Click to expand...


Don't know. It was his claim. Ask him.


----------



## Old Yeller

I once said the busty lady I cut the grass for.........asked me in for lemonade and BJ. I also said I fondled her A S S under her Hot Pants while she poured the lemonade.  Am I eliminated from running?


----------



## BULLDOG

Old Yeller said:


> I once said the busty lady I cut the grass for.........asked me in for lemonade and BJ. I also said I fondled her A S S under her Hot Pants while she poured the lemonade.  Am I eliminated from running?



Go for it.You don't sound any worse than the pig they have now.


----------



## bripat9643

ThoughtCrimes said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another false equivalency! Trump's admission to another of what he attempted and DID and his attitude of and total disrespect toward women WHILE BEING A MARRIED MAN is far from comparing Obama reading words from a book! Actions speak volumes, shit for brains. You fucking Trump apologists are going to be singing a different tune about that narcissistic piece of shit when Trump is going to be watching the next President being sworn in on TV this January whether it's going to be Clinton, Mike Pence or Paul Ryan!
Click to expand...

Listening to someone who vote for Slick Willy the rapist twice wax sanctimonious about Trump making a lewd comment about women is the ultimate irony.  There is no bar so low that you won't slither under it.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tom Horn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt Romney has used that word in that context.
> 
> Obviously its the context at issue this time. It was perfectly alright when he was using the word to call Cruz names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt is a Detroit boy same as me....I can assure you Mitt can riff a blue-streak and has many times.
Click to expand...


True, but they didn't need a tape of him doing it to have BO beat him. How much worse would he have lost if they did?


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Coffman: Trump Should ‘Step Aside’ And ‘Do The Right Thing’*
Source: *CBS Denver*

Republican Rep. Mike Coffman has broken from his party’s ranks and has said that Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump should “step aside.” 

Coffman released this statement on Friday evening: “For the good of the country, and to give the Republicans a chance of defeating Hillary Clinton, Mr. Trump should step aside. His defeat at this point seems almost certain. And four years of Hillary Clinton is not what is best for this country. Mr. Trump should put the country first and do the right thing.” 

This comes hours after audio of Trump making lewd comments about women made headlines.

Read more: Coffman: 'Trump Should Step Aside'


----------



## Lakhota

*Trump ‘Apologizes’ In Recording That Looks Like A Hostage Tape*






Trump's midnight apology was creepy and self-serving.  More of but, but, but Bill Clinton.


----------



## charwin95

Lewdog said:


> Mark Cuban is on twitter saying Trump is toast, all his golf courses and hotels are toast... and any of his employees that don't quit right away will make themselves unemployable in the future.



I will not be surprise if some of his surrogates and campaign manager will start quitting tomorrow.


----------



## HnL

Avatar4321 said:


> No. Hillary isn't Bill. She is the one who bullied Bill's victims to try to keep them quiet


If that was true, you and the other people in Opposite World would quote her, or show us the video. 

But you don't have any such thing. 

And, again, it is pure insanity to say a woman should have compassion for a woman who consensually fucked her husband.


----------



## edthecynic




----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over, Tom.
> 
> Finally. You can keep pretending Hillary is actually Bill Clinton. But she is not.
> 
> So get some rest. You can try again in 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your concern but I'll be fine and so will America with Trump in the WH....Who will the Rats run against him in 2020.....Kerry again?
Click to expand...

You really don't get it. 

It's over.


----------



## Old Yeller

Well............would you rather have him shooting people in the middle of 5th avenue or grabbing TV actress?  Man gotta eat.........


----------



## charwin95

Lakhota said:


> *Trump ‘Apologizes’ In Recording That Looks Like A Hostage Tape*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's midnight apology was creepy and self-serving.  More of but, but, but Bill Clinton.



I was surprised of the poor quality. Looks like it was taken by first generation of cellphone video cameras


----------



## Slave2the$

BULLDOG said:


> Slave2the$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a newlywed, just married Melania....what kind of respect for his marriage did he have....?  is melania simply a piece of ass or conquest to him...one of the many pussies he's grabbed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His relationship with Melania is none of my business or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think she was OK with him grabbing random women's pussys? That's what he said he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if it actually happened though? Realistically if he grabs some camel toe of some random woman that is one hell of a lucrative lawsuit. But there is no record of it because it would be everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know. It was his claim. Ask him.
Click to expand...

Maybe she was unconscious?(another bill Cosby)Because if she wasn't she left millions on the table.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Senator Mike Lee deendorsement


----------



## Care4all

Old Yeller said:


> I once said the busty lady I cut the grass for.........asked me in for lemonade and BJ. I also said I fondled her A S S under her Hot Pants while she poured the lemonade.  Am I eliminated from running?


yes, because you chose to spill the beans to all of us!!!  Shoulda kept it on the QT then you would have been A-OK!


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> Senator Mike Lee deendorsement



Mike Lee is a NaziCon asshole who's just trying to save his own skin in the House.


----------



## Vandalshandle

GOP candidates have been praying for a solid excuse to disassociate themselves from this narcissistic jerk, and now they have it. MCCain, most of the Utah GOP, Ryan, the chairman of the party.  They have all started diving for the lifeboats. Not only that, but his funding is running out, and he is cancelling paid advertising in key states.

Now, he is doubling down again and saying that he is going to bring up Bill's infidelities at the next debate. All Hillary has to say is, "Donald, if you want to wallow in the gutter, don't expect me to join you", and i predict that she will do exactly that.


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> You really don't get it.
> 
> It's over.



BAH!  by Tuesday there will be a new outrage, terrorist attack, storm, etc.  these things have a shelf-life of 3 or 4 days tops.


----------



## Care4all

I do think once Donald came out with his truly insincere apology and excuses and pointing fingers at others....  

that the fat lady might actually have sung...


----------



## edthecynic

Tom Horn said:


> BAH! by Tuesday there will be a new outrage, terrorist attack, storm, etc. these things have a shelf-life of 3 or 4 days tops.


----------



## WelfareQueen

I like pussy but I also like Kooter or Koochi as well.  For you old school guys poontang is probably your fav.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Care4all said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
Click to expand...

You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?

Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.

What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.

Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
Click to expand...


Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.


----------



## BULLDOG

Care4all said:


> I do think once Donald came out with his truly insincere apology and excuses and pointing fingers at others....
> 
> that the fat lady might actually have sung...


----------



## Tom Horn

Care4all said:


> I do think once Donald came out with his truly insincere apology and excuses and pointing fingers at others....
> 
> that the fat lady might actually have sung...



So you consider something Trump said over 11 years ago more important than the problems we have with illegal immigration, drugs flowing over the border, terrorist attacks, a $20T debt and thousands of jobs leaving us...all which Hillary has no answer for?


----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't get it.
> 
> It's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAH!  by Tuesday there will be a new outrage, terrorist attack, storm, etc.  these things have a shelf-life of 3 or 4 days tops.
Click to expand...

Not this one. This one is a bridge too far. Turn on your TV.

Its crystal clear that this is a game changer.


----------



## Oldstyle

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?

Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.


----------



## BULLDOG

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
Click to expand...


Sure. he diddled Monica. She wanted it more than him. All the others are just crap/


----------



## Lakhota

I wonder how Nancy O'Dell feels about Trump's comments about her?


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> Not this one. This one is a bridge too far. Turn on your TV.
> 
> Its crystal clear that this is a game changer.



Let not your heart be troubled....by Wednesday there will be fresh blood on somebody else's floor.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Oldstyle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?
> 
> Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.
Click to expand...


You have convinced ME! I will never vote for Bill Clinton again!


----------



## Oldstyle

In all my years watching politics I have NEVER seen what's happening right now with the Clinton campaign!  The depths that they are willing to go to scare and bully the American people into voting for a corrupt, dishonest career insider who failed miserably as Secretary of State is appalling!


----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this one. This one is a bridge too far. Turn on your TV.
> 
> Its crystal clear that this is a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let not your heart be troubled....by Wednesday there will be fresh blood on somebody's floor.
Click to expand...

No. Mike Lee went off on Trump. Nearly the entire state of Utah withdrew its support of him.

So he could easily lose Utah!

And Mitch McConnell went off on him.

And Mike Pence?

Why would he do anything other than throw Trump under the bus on this one?


----------



## Esmeralda

Vandalshandle said:


> GOP candidates have been praying for a solid excuse to disassociate themselves from this narcissistic jerk, and now they have it. MCCain, most of the Utah GOP, Ryan, the chairman of the party.  They have all started diving for the lifeboats. Not only that, but his funding is running out, and he is cancelling paid advertising in key states.
> 
> Now, he is doubling down again and saying that he is going to bring up Bill's infidelities at the next debate.* All Hillary has to say is, "Donald, if you want to wallow in the gutter, don't expect me to join you", and i predict that she will do exactly that*.


I hope so.


----------



## Oldstyle

I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this one. This one is a bridge too far. Turn on your TV.
> 
> Its crystal clear that this is a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let not your heart be troubled....by Wednesday there will be fresh blood on somebody's floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Mike Lee went off on Trump. Nearly the entire state of Utah withdrew its support of him.
> 
> So he could easily lose Utah!
> 
> And Mitch McConnell went off on him.
> 
> And Mike Pence?
> 
> Why would he do anything other than throw Trump under the bus on this one?
Click to expand...


He's spent almost $100M on this campaign....good luck trying to get him off the bus or try to throw him under it.  The attacks you're hearing are for public consumption...not one of those attacking him hasn't said the same damn thing in private...which Trump thought he was saying in private.


----------



## Esmeralda

Imperius said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
Click to expand...

Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.

As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.

And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?


----------



## OKTexas

BULLDOG said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. he diddled Monica. She wanted it more than him. All the others are just crap/
Click to expand...


Right, the clintons don't part with 850K for the fun of it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Esmeralda said:


> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT



But his "wife" is.

Shut it.

Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.

I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.


----------



## Skylar

Oldstyle said:


> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...



Odd, I don't remember 'Jeff Smith' alluding to the size of his dick in a nationally televised debate, encouraging all of his supporters to check out a sex tape, or insist that since he's a star he can get away with grabbing women by the pussy.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Oldstyle said:


> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...



Grandpa, I TOLD you to stay off these message boards! You are not going to find another wife at 95 years of age!


----------



## Oldstyle

Esmeralda said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
Click to expand...


Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.

Trump's wife was a fashion model.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.



You might have a point. If it was true.


----------



## Oldstyle

Vandalshandle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa, I TOLD you to stay off these message boards! You are not going to find another wife at 95 years of age!
Click to expand...


Happily single...but thanks for the thought.  I'll let you know about how things are at 95 in another forty years or so!


----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> He's spent almost $100M on this campaign....good luck trying to get him off the bus or try to throw him under it.  The attacks you're hearing are for public consumption...not one of those attacking him hasn't said the same damn thing in private...which Trump thought he was saying in private.


You're just wrong. I hang around some of the raunchiest people in the world. I play high stakes poker. The kinds of things he said are rare. And the people who say them aren't exactly upstanding citizens. And even they are usually drunk if they say something so crass.


----------



## candycorn

Okay, that does it.  I promise not to vote for Obama in November.


----------



## Care4all

OKTexas said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
Click to expand...

it wasn't his money it was the Clinton Defense Fund, which came from donations and he could either let her drag it out with appeals or end it once and for all....


----------



## Vandalshandle

Oldstyle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa, I TOLD you to stay off these message boards! You are not going to find another wife at 95 years of age!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happily single...but thanks for the thought.  I'll let you know about how things are at 95 in another forty years or so!
Click to expand...


Seen any good Andy Hardy movies lately?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> Trump's wife was a fashion model.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
Click to expand...



or perhaps both


----------



## HnL

OKTexas said:


> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.


Bill isn't running for president.


----------



## Vigilante

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


You really are a pussy!!!!


----------



## P@triot

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?


Here's the thing that really makes me vomit with progressives - when Bill Clinton sexually assaulted dozens of women, they vehemently defended him. When Donald Trump *talks* about sexually assaulting women, they feign outrage for political purposes. If progressives cared the least bit about women, they would have run Slick Willy's ass out of the U.S. three decades ago.


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> Bill isn't running for president.



You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Vandalshandle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa, I TOLD you to stay off these message boards! You are not going to find another wife at 95 years of age!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happily single...but thanks for the thought.  I'll let you know about how things are at 95 in another forty years or so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seen any good Andy Hardy movies lately?
Click to expand...


Don't think I've ever seen an Andy Hardy movie...care to recommend one?


----------



## HnL

Tom Horn said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
Click to expand...

I voted for GHWB in 1992. 

I have never been a Bill Clinton supporter.


----------



## Oldstyle

Skylar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, I don't remember 'Jeff Smith' alluding to the size of his dick in a nationally televised debate, encouraging all of his supporters to check out a sex tape, or insist that since he's a star he can get away with grabbing women by the pussy.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Gee Skylar...what do you think the private conversations of the Kennedy's were like when they were talking about women?  But you'd vote for them...wouldn't you?  Think Bill Clinton didn't use exactly that kind of locker room talk when he was sending his Arkansas State Police bodyguards out to pick him up some woman he thought was hot?  Nah, Bill would never do something like THAT!


----------



## Oldstyle

It's pathetic that you Clinton supporters are resorting to THIS to try and get people to hold their noses and vote for Hillary!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Oldstyle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa, I TOLD you to stay off these message boards! You are not going to find another wife at 95 years of age!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happily single...but thanks for the thought.  I'll let you know about how things are at 95 in another forty years or so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seen any good Andy Hardy movies lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen an Andy Hardy movie...care to recommend one?
Click to expand...


"Andy's Dilemma about Judy". Should he try to give her a goodnight kiss at the end of the date, or just grab her p.....?"


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, Vandal...you seem to have an issue with pussy!  How long have you been having thoughts like that about Judy Garland?


----------



## Care4all

Imperius said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his "wife" is.
> 
> Shut it.
> 
> Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.
> 
> I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.
Click to expand...

You call that an apology?  Seriously?  He didn't even apologize for what he did and said and his attitude about women, didn't apologize to us women for making us only out to be fuck machines, he didn't apologize to his wife, who was a new bride at the time he was bragging about trying to f*** other married women and talked about groping other women and how he just couldn't stop himself....from kissing other beautiful women, prepping for such with his tic tacs....He didn't apologize for shit....  Gawd you men are SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.....!


----------



## Skylar

Oldstyle said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, I don't remember 'Jeff Smith' alluding to the size of his dick in a nationally televised debate, encouraging all of his supporters to check out a sex tape, or insist that since he's a star he can get away with grabbing women by the pussy.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Skylar...what do you think the private conversations of the Kennedy's were like when they were talking about women?  But you'd vote for them...wouldn't you?  Think Bill Clinton didn't use exactly that kind of locker room talk when he was sending his Arkansas State Police bodyguards out to pick him up some woman he thought was hot?  Nah, Bill would never do something like THAT!
Click to expand...


There wasn't anything particularly private about Trump's 3 am twitter rant calling on his supporters to check out a sex tape. Or alluding to the size of his dick on a nationally televised debate.

You can try the furious turd polishing on this latest Trump Dump, but you're only trading credibility for a lot of wasted effort. Trump is no Jeff Smith.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, Vandal...you seem to have an issue with pussy!  How long have you been having thoughts like that about Judy Garland?



Ever since I started reading the news on my home page about Trump this morning..... he is inspiring, you know!


----------



## Vandalshandle

No kidding, Oldstyle. the lifeboats are filling fast, and the Titanic is starting to list. I highly recommend that you find a seat on one.


----------



## OKTexas

Care4all said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being denounced for using a word. He is being denounced for the way he used it. He admitted to both attempting adultery and assaulting a woman as being acceptable. His excuse was that he has celebrity status as a rich person and therefore, it is OK for him to break both religious law and criminal law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's one of Hillary's boys now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "admit" to anything and find us a woman he's actually "sexually assaulted".   Meanwhile I'll name a half dozen that Billy actually did sexually assault with Hillary trashing their reputations for going public with it.   Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfounded accusations vs a video tape. A presidential candidate vs someone not running. Keep trying. You'll still fall on your ass, but at least you can say you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasn't his money it was the Clinton Defense Fund, which came from donations and he could either let her drag it out with appeals or end it once and for all....
Click to expand...


Once he was caught lying he ended it as fast a possible so it wouldn't go to a judgment of a lot more. Also he had to pay personal income taxes on the 850K, if it came form others. Back then it was what 45% top rate? So they didn't escape unscathed.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Care4all said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his "wife" is.
> 
> Shut it.
> 
> Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.
> 
> I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call that an apology?  Seriously?  He didn't even apologize for what he did and said and his attitude about women, didn't apologize to us women for making us only out to be fuck machines, he didn't apologize to his wife, who was a new bride at the time he was bragging about trying to f*** other married women and talked about groping other women and how he just couldn't stop himself....from kissing other beautiful women, prepping for such with his tic tacs....He didn't apologize for shit....  Gawd you men are SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.....!
Click to expand...

Ahem... moving on...


----------



## Esmeralda

Imperius said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his "wife" is.
> 
> Shut it.
> 
> Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.
> 
> I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.
Click to expand...

Sticking by your partner, despite infedilties is, in fact, the Christian thing to do: 'till death do you part.  She did the right thing. She has nothing to apologize for.  She has been a faithful wife. She is not in the wrong because she stayed in her marriage.


----------



## Esmeralda

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> Trump's wife was a fashion model.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
Click to expand...

Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.


----------



## OKTexas

HnL said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
Click to expand...


No but his accomplice is. She degraded his victims for decades, telling her staff during her fist run, get ready for the bimbo eruption.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Esmeralda said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his "wife" is.
> 
> Shut it.
> 
> Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.
> 
> I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticking by your partner, despite infedilties is, in fact, the Christian thing to do: 'till death do you part.  She did the right thing. She has nothing to apologize for.  She has been a faithful wife. She is not in the wrong because she stayed in her marriage.
Click to expand...

Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.

Hebrews 13:4


----------



## ScienceRocks

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> 
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> Trump's wife was a fashion model.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
Click to expand...


She did lesbian porno.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Syriusly said:


> Hmmm did President Obama say that he could grab a woman's pussy because he is a celebrity?
> 
> Was President Obama a married man bragging about how he was trying to fuck a married woman who was not his wife?
> 
> No- that would be the adulterer Donald Trump



No, that would be the adulterer Bill Clinton.......and Hillary's comments about Trump's *words *being 'Horrific and unacceptable. We cannot allow this man to become President' is laughable when her own husband had *done* the same thing and she was all for his presidency


----------



## Slave2the$

HnL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's spent almost $100M on this campaign....good luck trying to get him off the bus or try to throw him under it.  The attacks you're hearing are for public consumption...not one of those attacking him hasn't said the same damn thing in private...which Trump thought he was saying in private.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just wrong. I hang around some of the raunchiest people in the world. I play high stakes poker. The kinds of things he said are rare. And the people who say them aren't exactly upstanding citizens. And even they are usually drunk if they say something so crass.
Click to expand...

Playing poker with the golden girls?

Hell I play poker too but yet I've heard plenty of raunchy shit at work when no women are around. Engineers, technicians doesn't matter we're all the same (male)


----------



## Tom Horn

HnL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for GHWB in 1992.
> 
> I have never been a Bill Clinton supporter.
Click to expand...


That's not what your profile shows, 1992 was a long time ago, and Bush41 has said he's voting for Hillary.

BUSTED.


----------



## Care4all

Oldstyle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?
> 
> Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.
Click to expand...

Before he got married?  Huh?  He got married a few weeks earlier than this taping of him, he was married already, a newlywed, and prior to that he was ENGAGED to Melania since about 2001, and she was his live in girlfriend since 1998.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Siete

Tom Horn said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
Click to expand...


Trump could throw a party, shit in the punch, invite his Trumpbots, and thy would fight to see who got the cup with the biggest chunk of his shit.

Donnie is toast.


----------



## Tom Horn

Siete said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump could throw a party, shit in the punch, invite his Trumpbots, and thy would fight to see who got the cup with the biggest chunk of his shit.
> 
> Donnie is toast.
Click to expand...


Nice mouth, loser.....trash like you make Trump look like a choir-boy.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Care4all said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?
> 
> Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before he got married?  Huh?  He got married a few weeks earlier than this taping of him, he was married already, a newlywed, and prior to that he was ENGAGED to Melania since about 2001, and she was his live in girlfriend since 1998.
Click to expand...


I admit that I am confused. Just when did he tell Stern that, "Vagina is expensive"?


----------



## HnL

Slave2the$ said:


> Playing poker with the golden girls?
> 
> Hell I play poker too but yet I've heard plenty of raunchy shit at work when no women are around. Engineers, technicians doesn't matter we're all the same (male)


I'm not talking about your home game with all the posers playing for nickels and dimes.


----------



## Campbell

Campbell said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich guy gets easy poontang his entire life.
> 
> Rich guy brags about it.
> 
> Color me shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich guy is running for president of the most powerful nation in the world......at least he was.
Click to expand...


They are already considering replacing him. I just heard it on the news.


----------



## Siete

Tom Horn said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump could throw a party, shit in the punch, invite his Trumpbots, and thy would fight to see who got the cup with the biggest chunk of his shit.
> 
> Donnie is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice mouth, loser.....trash like you make Trump look like a choir-boy.
Click to expand...


thanks.


----------



## Care4all

Vandalshandle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?
> 
> Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before he got married?  Huh?  He got married a few weeks earlier than this taping of him, he was married already, a newlywed, and prior to that he was ENGAGED to Melania since about 2001, and she was his live in girlfriend since 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit that I am confused. Just when did he tell Stern that, "Vagina is expensive"?
Click to expand...

it was at his wedding to either Marla or Melania....one of his weddings


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and Hillary was still married to Willie when he decided to bang an intern. She decided to reward his infidelity by staying with him.
> 
> But nothing out of you.
> 
> Words or actions, which mean more to you?
> 
> 
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
Click to expand...

This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,


----------



## Siete

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any.
Click to expand...



shes cuffed to Trumps briefcase holding his tax returns


----------



## HnL

Esmeralda said:


> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,


Aren't those fuck-me pumps she's wearing fashion? 
LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac

Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze". 

Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!! 

How pathetic.

You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Care4all said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's TERRIBLE that Trump tried to score with some woman before he got married...but it's fine if Bill Clinton used his positions of authority to sexually assault numerous women over several decades while he was married?
> 
> Wow, I don't even know what to say...you people have taken this election so far into the gutter that the stench may never come off you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before he got married?  Huh?  He got married a few weeks earlier than this taping of him, he was married already, a newlywed, and prior to that he was ENGAGED to Melania since about 2001, and she was his live in girlfriend since 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit that I am confused. Just when did he tell Stern that, "Vagina is expensive"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was at his wedding to either Marla or Melania....one of his weddings
Click to expand...


LOL

At least he bothered to marry them before screwing them into the ground. Ah well, we can all make an exception for Slick Willy and his many mistresses, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Campbell said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich guy gets easy poontang his entire life.
> 
> Rich guy brags about it.
> 
> Color me shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich guy is running for president of the most powerful nation in the world......at least he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are already considering replacing him. I just heard it on the news.
Click to expand...


They'll regret it. If they think Trump has destroyed the party, wait until they try to depose a man 13 million people nominated to be their president. The Republican party will die.


----------



## Siete

Imperius said:


> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.




QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Siete said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
Click to expand...


Easily obliged.



Esmeralda said:


> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*



Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?


----------



## Siete

Imperius said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
Click to expand...



This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,



maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...'''

ESMERALDA SAID: ↑

This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,


nope, still not there ...


----------



## ninja007

Matthew said:


> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!




no he was not...


----------



## ninja007

Matthew said:


> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!




but lib you loved Bill and he actually DID have sex and get bj's IN THE WH! Multiple times. AND RAPED women.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Siete said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...
Click to expand...


Are you sure you want people knowing about your expertise on pornography? Creep. 

All jokes aside, the only thing you missed was the point. In 2000 and 2002 she posed nude for a French men's magazine and GQ. This was well before she even met Trump. You defend the honor of women but resort to labeling them at the same time.  Posing nude twice for two magazines hardly qualifies as a porn career.

But now she's a sleaze for doing it. Would she be if her husband happened to be the Democratic nominee? Can you answer that for me?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Siete said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...'''
> 
> ESMERALDA SAID: ↑
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> nope, still not there ...
Click to expand...


Nice edit by the way. You're trying to cover her tracks. Not happening.

Post #860


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Colorado Rep. Mike Coffman calls on Trump to step down*
AURORA, Colo. (CBS4)– Republican Rep. Mike Coffman has broken from his party’s ranks and has said that Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump should “step aside.” 

Coffman released this statement on Friday evening: “For the good of the country, and to give the Republicans a chance of defeating Hillary Clinton, Mr. Trump should step aside. His defeat at this point seems almost certain. And four years of Hillary Clinton is not what is best for this country. Mr. Trump should put the country first and do the right thing.” 

This comes hours after audio of Trump making lewd comments about women made headlines. 


Coffman: 'Trump Should Step Aside'


----------



## Esmeralda

Imperius said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
Click to expand...

I do not adhere to anyone's platform or agenda. I think as an individual.  IMO I think women who are prostiitutes, strippers, or  nude models take away the dignity of all women. I think there are a thousand other ways to earn living. There is no reason or excuse for it other than you are selling  yourself as a sexual object. IMO such women are sleazes.


----------



## Esmeralda

Imperius said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
Click to expand...

I do not defend any group stance or platform: I think for myself.


----------



## Esmeralda

Imperius said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want people knowing about your expertise on pornography? Creep.
> 
> All jokes aside, the only thing you missed was the point. In 2000 and 2002 she posed nude for a French men's magazine and GQ. This was well before she even met Trump. *You defend the honor of women but resort to labeling them at the same time*.  Posing nude twice for two magazines hardly qualifies as a porn career.
> 
> But now she's a sleaze for doing it. Would she be if her husband happened to be the Democratic nominee? Can you answer that for me?
Click to expand...

Any woman who poses for pictures like that is not doing it for the honor  of women but just the opposite.   It doesn't matter what party she is: this  is not someone who should represent the US as first lady.  She has no dignity.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Esmeralda said:


> I think as an individual.



Really? I find that hard to believe. People who think as individuals disabuse themselves from rigid ideologies. They only assume them after due consideration of their merits. 



Esmeralda said:


> IMO I think women who are prostitutes, strippers, or nude models take away the dignity of all women.



But what of the pro-choice argument? The whole premise is that a woman should be able to choose what she wants to do with her body? So I guess that platform is conditional then?



Esmeralda said:


> There is no reason or excuse for it other than you are selling yourself as a sexual object.



So if I get this right, if you are a pro-choice liberal, defending a woman's right to choose, should she not be able to sell her body if she wants to?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Esmeralda said:


> I do not defend any group stance or platform: I think for myself.



Nonsense. I've been on this board for nearly four years now, long enough to get the general idea on the political stances of the posters here. Including you. You side mostly with the liberals on this board, and that must mean you also support a woman's right to choose to have an abortion (and for the record, "the right to choose" has further implications other than abortion, you know, like posing nude, being a porn star, prostitute or stripper).


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


>



We weren't aware you had one.


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## irosie91

BuckToothMoron said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> He  really screwed himself----so many shallow people will CAPITALIZE on silly banter between men that was never meant to be heard by anyone other than a gaggle of slightly inebriated  GUYS     (PS)   I did two years in the US Navy
> 
> 
> “
> 
> ”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Snouter

While the qu33rs are all butthurt that men are interested in a women biologically unless they are fatsos, which is totally normal and the reason why mankind exists, the Obama/Crooked Hillary White House celebrate duded inserting themselves into another dude's anus as a great civil rights thing, but it only results in shit on some qu33r's dick.


----------



## irosie91

Lakhota said:


> OMG, October is also my birthday month.  What a wonderful gift.  Thank you, Donald.  Thank you, Jesus.
> 
> *TRUMP’S BOAST: SEXUAL ASSAULT*
> 
> *‘I Just Start Kissing’ Women... *
> 
> *‘Grab ‘Em By The P***y’... *
> 
> *‘When You’re A Star... *
> 
> *You Can Do Anything’... *
> 
> *Repeatedly Calls Woman ‘It’...*
> 
> *Trump Non-Apology: ‘I Apologize If Anyone Was Offended’...*
> 
> *Huntsman Drops The Hammer: LEAVE THE RACE... *
> 
> *Kasich: ‘Indefensible’... *
> 
> *Jeb: ‘Reprehensible’... *
> 
> *Kirk: Trump A ‘Malignant Clown’... *
> 
> *Pence Boots Reporters After Audio Drops... *
> 
> *Refuses To Answer Questions... *
> 
> *Hillary: ‘Horrific’... *
> 
> *Kaine: ‘Makes Me Sick To My Stomach’... *
> 
> *‘GAME OVER’... *
> 
> *‘There’s No Way To Spin This’... *
> *http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/07/media/access-hollywood-donald-trump-tape/index.html*
> *How The Shocking Tape Was Exposed...*



"pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the
nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward
for the insane-----but   "pussy"??


----------



## NYcarbineer

AZGAL said:


> You douche bags have been trying to take attention off of Bill's history of being a sexual predator for 20 years



So your revenge is going to be to elect your own sexual predator?  

lol, good one.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Snouter said:


> While the qu33rs are all butthurt that men are interested in a women biologically unless they are fatsos, which is totally normal and the reason why mankind exists, the Obama/Crooked Hillary White House celebrate duded inserting themselves into another dude's anus as a great civil rights thing, but it only results in shit on some qu33r's dick.



That's what you think about, 4 o'clock in the morning?  Interesting.


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??


You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...


----------



## Kondor3

NYcarbineer said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You douche bags have been trying to take attention off of Bill's history of being a sexual predator for 20 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your revenge is going to be to elect your own sexual predator?
> 
> lol, good one.
Click to expand...

It worked for you, didn't it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

You know what's funniest about this, in the bigger picture?

These Trump scandals come along at such a fast and furious pace that as of this moment, Trump's tax scandal seems like ancient history.

It was barely a week ago.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...
Click to expand...


If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off.  But Trump is describing things he DOES.  Actions, not just words.


----------



## irosie91

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...
Click to expand...


well-----I have, almost, sorta------I did not hear the specific word  "pussy"----
the sailors used-------other words


----------



## irosie91

NYcarbineer said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off.  But Trump is describing things he DOES.  Actions, not just words.
Click to expand...


Not exactly------he SAID WORDS-----about things he SAID HE DOES in the presence of his  fellow bantering slobs


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off.  But Trump is describing things he DOES.  Actions, not just words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly------he SAID WORDS-----about things he SAID HE DOES in the presence of his  fellow bantering slobs
Click to expand...


So you want to go with the angle that Trump just made that shit up?


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, October is also my birthday month.  What a wonderful gift.  Thank you, Donald.  Thank you, Jesus.
> 
> *TRUMP’S BOAST: SEXUAL ASSAULT*
> 
> *‘I Just Start Kissing’ Women... *
> 
> *‘Grab ‘Em By The P***y’... *
> 
> *‘When You’re A Star... *
> 
> *You Can Do Anything’... *
> 
> *Repeatedly Calls Woman ‘It’...*
> 
> *Trump Non-Apology: ‘I Apologize If Anyone Was Offended’...*
> 
> *Huntsman Drops The Hammer: LEAVE THE RACE... *
> 
> *Kasich: ‘Indefensible’... *
> 
> *Jeb: ‘Reprehensible’... *
> 
> *Kirk: Trump A ‘Malignant Clown’... *
> 
> *Pence Boots Reporters After Audio Drops... *
> 
> *Refuses To Answer Questions... *
> 
> *Hillary: ‘Horrific’... *
> 
> *Kaine: ‘Makes Me Sick To My Stomach’... *
> 
> *‘GAME OVER’... *
> 
> *‘There’s No Way To Spin This’... *
> *How The Shocking Tape Was Exposed...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the
> nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward
> for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
Click to expand...


It's not the words, it's what he says he does.


----------



## xyz

Siete said:


> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any.




shes cuffed to Trumps briefcase holding his tax returns[/QUOTE]
Actually, you know about the deal he tried to get for his second wife?


----------



## gipper

ClosedCaption said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK...why don't you love Bill then?
Click to expand...

Not logical.

I was not a member of the foolish group that ignored, diminished, criticized, and silenced anyone who pointed out Bill's criminal behavior, but you were.

I don't suppose you know what hypocrisy means.


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
Click to expand...


no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".

you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...

and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.


----------



## FJO

gipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> Grab 'em by the pussy!  - Direct quote LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK...why don't you love Bill then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not logical.
> 
> I was not a member of the foolish group that ignored, diminished, criticized, and silenced anyone who pointed out Bill's criminal behavior, but you were.
> 
> I don't suppose you know what hypocrisy means.
Click to expand...


Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins.  They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day. 
They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country  as he always did ran women.

On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..


----------



## Campbell

easyt65 said:


> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?



If you're referring to Monica she had already had an affair with another married man in Washington State before her friend even hooked her up with Clinton. Some Child!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jillian said:


> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is. he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.



Sorry to disappoint you, but yes, many men talk this way.  They never do it in front of other women of course, but because you've never seen or heard it, it must not happen.  Typical liberal.  

I think Hil-Liar will not bring this up tomorrow because it would prompt Trump to bring up her husband and her partnership with him.  If she does bring this up, it would be the stupidest thing she could do.  Trump (years ago) talked about a couple of women.  Hil-Liar (recently) insulted millions and millions of voters.


----------



## Skull Pilot

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.


and you had no problem with him being president you fucking hypocrite


----------



## gipper

Campbell said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2005?  Wasn't Bill Clinton having sex with children at that time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to Monica she had already had an affair with another married man in Washington State before her friend even hooked her up with Clinton. Some Child!!
Click to expand...

I would guess you have never heard of Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## JoeB131

FJO said:


> Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins. They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day.
> They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country as he always did ran women.
> 
> On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..



Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing. 

You all supported this mutant, this buffoon, this Nazi... don't go whining about the consequences.


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ten year old trash talk.  Like no one ever does it or did it in their entire lives.



uh-huh...whilst only a few months into their marriage with a pregnant wife? 

I suppose after a third marriage & after a history of cheating whilst married & trying to get a woman to break HER vows with him is just par for the course for that orangutan.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> and you had no problem with him being president you fucking hypocrite
Click to expand...


Actually, when he was president, I was one of you right wingers who screamed "Impeach Clinton". 

Then Dubya Bush came along and showed us just how badly things can get fucked up if you let the Republicans have all the levers of power.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NYcarbineer said:


> If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off. But Trump is describing things he DOES. Actions, not just words.



So if I told you I conned somebody out of 20 grand by selling them a bridge, would you believe I actually did it?

Most all of the liberals here on USMB are either wealthy, work from home or have their own business.  Yeah, I believe that too.  Actually, I'm one of the few blue collar workers on USMB according to most here.

And of course, these wealthy liberal business owners come here supporting Democrat politicians that want to tax their business more, take more of their personal income, or make it more difficult to run their so-called business.  How could anybody not believe that????


----------



## thanatos144

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...

You need a safe space from guys talking like guys???? Grow a pair you pussy.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is. he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but yes, many men talk this way.  They never do it in front of other women of course, but because you've never seen or heard it, it must not happen.  Typical liberal.
> 
> I think Hil-Liar will not bring this up tomorrow because it would prompt Trump to bring up her husband and her partnership with him.  If she does bring this up, it would be the stupidest thing she could do.  Trump (years ago) talked about a couple of women.  Hil-Liar (recently) insulted millions and millions of voters.
Click to expand...


really?  m'k.....  it certainly shows what a lack of respect he has to his own newlywed pregnant 3rd wife while he was playing alpha male to the little sausage fest inside that bus.


----------



## WillowTree

Meathead said:


> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?


I guess Mattthew is trying to tell you he never said the word pussy!


----------



## Skylar

FJO said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you lefties would find that admirable....I mean you admire the sexual predator rapist Bubba Clinton.
> 
> Why not Trump too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK...why don't you love Bill then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not logical.
> 
> I was not a member of the foolish group that ignored, diminished, criticized, and silenced anyone who pointed out Bill's criminal behavior, but you were.
> 
> I don't suppose you know what hypocrisy means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins.  They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day.
> They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country  as he always did ran women.
> 
> On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..
Click to expand...


Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.

This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are. 

No thank you.


----------



## paperview




----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing..


YOU LIE.

Like Eric Holder, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi attack, Barry & Hillary's Syrian arms dealer, the Taliban 5, most of the terrorists from Gitmo, and many violent illegals in the US - THE ONLY REASON HILLARY IS NOT IN JAIL RIGHT NOW IS BECAUSE OF BARAK HUSSEIN OBAMA AND HIS MOST CRIMINAL ADMINISTRATION IN US HISTORY!


----------



## Skylar

JoeB131 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins. They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day.
> They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country as he always did ran women.
> 
> On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing.
> 
> You all supported this mutant, this buffoon, this Nazi... don't go whining about the consequences.
Click to expand...


Trump is going to be an albratross around the neck of the GOP for about a generation. The enormous Docalax/Nacho Bell Grande shit he's taking on the GOP brand, shredding their nonsense 'family values' platform, undoing a decades worth of minority outreach, changing the GOP platform to match Trump's sycophantic obsession with pleasing Putin, basing a presidential run on mindless conspiracy theory after conspiracy theory....

....the consequence is going to be the consensus among the rest of the general electorate that the folks that nominated this stupid fuck shouldn't be allowed to make any important decisions. 

Its a bonfire of GOP credibility.


----------



## Skylar

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> Like Eric Holder, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi attack, Barry & Hillary's Syrian arms dealer, the Taliban 5, most of the terrorists from Gitmo, and many violent illegals in the US - THE ONLY REASON HILLARY IS NOT IN JAIL RIGHT NOW IS BECAUSE OF BARAK HUSSEIN OBAMA AND HIS MOST CRIMINAL ADMINISTRATION IN US HISTORY!
Click to expand...


You know that switching to all caps doesn't make that deranged and steaming pile of conspiracy batshit any less batshit, right?

Though you demonstrate elegantly why your ilk are losing this election.


----------



## Care4all

ninja007 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
Click to expand...

He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.

He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.


----------



## Skylar

Care4all said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
Click to expand...


It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Skylar said:


> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.



So how many people actually consider family values as the sole reason to vote for somebody? 

This is wishful thinking on your part.  People are upset with these foreigners.  They are upset about them coming here and working for nothing thus lowering our wages.  We are upset because they are turning this country bilingual.  They are upset by the countless terrorist attacks we've suffered under DumBama and nobody is doing anything about it.  

But you go ahead and vote for a woman that is so sleazy she lied to you, the US Congress, and the entire country because Donald "SAID" he grabbed some woman.  

The rest of us will vote on issues that actually concern this country like the Supreme Court nominations.


----------



## Iceweasel

Matthew said:


> Wow, is all I will say!


Wow Matty. Have you been a guy for long?


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.
Click to expand...

A guy wanted to "fuck" a woman???? Unpossible!!!!


----------



## Desperado

Nothing that hasn't been said by a lot of people when they are not in mixed company


----------



## Skylar

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many people actually consider family values as the sole reason to vote for somebody?
Click to expand...


For some, sure. For others it will be his call for the US military to commit war crimes. For others, his laziness and lack of preparation. For others his misogyny. For others his racism. For others his Birther idiocy. For others his absurd delusions that he 'knows more about ISIS than the generals do'. For others his lack of temperament for the job. For others his 3 AM twitter rants. For others his tax policy that will add trillions to the national debt. For others his ludicriously poor communication skills. For others his refusal to release tax returns. For others his sycophantic obsession with being in Putin's good graces'. For others his mindless conspiracy theories. And on, and on, and on.

That's the beauty of Trump: He almost personalizes for each voter his evidence that he's a disgusting human being and utterly unfit to be president.

Which might explain why he's so obviously losing the election.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Jackson said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *News Flash:*
> 
> *Donald John Trump is a sexiest pig like most Americans!*
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash: not Hillary. And not even close to most Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls her Secret Service "Fucking Pigs."  I find that more disgusting.  They are trying to protect her.
> 
> Billy boy walks the talk where for all we know Trump just talks.
Click to expand...


You know very well Trump does as he has stated in the past, so let cut the nonsense for once!


----------



## Care4all

Imperius said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want people knowing about your expertise on pornography? Creep.
> 
> All jokes aside, the only thing you missed was the point. In 2000 and 2002 she posed nude for a French men's magazine and GQ. This was well before she even met Trump. You defend the honor of women but resort to labeling them at the same time.  Posing nude twice for two magazines hardly qualifies as a porn career.
> 
> But now she's a sleaze for doing it. Would she be if her husband happened to be the Democratic nominee? Can you answer that for me?
Click to expand...

Where do you get this from?  He started dating melania in 1998 when he was still married to marla, got engaged in 2001, married Jan of 2005.


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy wanted to "fuck" a woman???? Unpossible!!!!
Click to expand...

Not 'wanted to'. Tried to. And a married woman at that. One he later tried to retaliate against professionally after she had refused his advances. With Trump insisting that because he's a 'star' he can do anything he wants to women. Even grab them by the pussy.

But keep trying to polish that turd at 3000 rpm. All you're doing is demonstrating yet again why your ilk really shouldn't be allowed to make any important decisions anymore.


----------



## playtime

I wonder how big a diamond will tribbles be buying Melanie to make up for this little faux pas?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Skylar said:


> For some, sure. For others it will be his call for the US military to commit war crimes. For others, his laziness and lack of preparation. For others his misogyny. For others his racism. For others his Birther idiocy. For others his absurd delusions that he 'knows more about ISIS than the generals do'. For others his lack of temperament for the job. For others his 3 AM twitter rants. For others his tax policy that will add trillions to the national debt. For others his ludicriously poor communication skills. For others his refusal to release tax returns. For others his sycophantic obsession with being in Putin's good graces'. For others his mindless conspiracy theories. And on, and on, and on.
> 
> That's the beauty of Trump: He almost personalizes for each voter his evidence that he's a disgusting human being and utterly unfit to be president.
> 
> Which might explain why he's so obviously losing the election.



He's not losing anything just yet.  

See if you could answer this question honestly:  A person gets hired by a company for a job.  They provide this person with cell phones to do the job which they accepted.  The company suspects the employee of causing great harm to the company, so they demand to confiscate those cell phones to see what's going on. 

The employee responds by smashing those company cell phones with a hammer.  

The question:  should this employee be fired and thrown out of their job, or should they be promoted to a top company official?


----------



## Skylar

playtime said:


> I wonder how big a diamond will tribbles be buying Melanie to make up for this little faux pas?



He'll probably just grab her by the pussy.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a newlywed at the time to Melania*. Sick piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy wanted to "fuck" a woman???? Unpossible!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not 'wanted to'. Tried to. And a married woman at that. One he later tried to retaliate against professionally after she had refused his advances. With Trump insisting that because he's a 'star' he can do anything he wants to women. Even grab them by the pussy.
> 
> But keep trying to polish that turd at 3000 rpm. All you're doing is demonstrating yet again why your ilk really shouldn't be allowed to make any important decisions anymore.
Click to expand...

A married man straying from his spouse? How can this be? I have no desire to polish Bill Clinton. He and everyone that supports the Clintons are turds.


----------



## Skylar

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some, sure. For others it will be his call for the US military to commit war crimes. For others, his laziness and lack of preparation. For others his misogyny. For others his racism. For others his Birther idiocy. For others his absurd delusions that he 'knows more about ISIS than the generals do'. For others his lack of temperament for the job. For others his 3 AM twitter rants. For others his tax policy that will add trillions to the national debt. For others his ludicriously poor communication skills. For others his refusal to release tax returns. For others his sycophantic obsession with being in Putin's good graces'. For others his mindless conspiracy theories. And on, and on, and on.
> 
> That's the beauty of Trump: He almost personalizes for each voter his evidence that he's a disgusting human being and utterly unfit to be president.
> 
> Which might explain why he's so obviously losing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not losing anything just yet.
Click to expand...


His campaign in in free fall. Members of his *own party* are dog piling on the shit show that is the Trump presidential run. He's pulling ad buys from key swing states including Ohio, Florida and North Carolina.....all must wins for Trump. Demonstrating either an acknowledgement that he can't win or that he's running out of money. He was just revealed to likely have paid no taxes for 18 years. And still refuses to release his tax returns. 

He has the highest disapproval rate of any candidate in US history. And he's essentially out of independent and undecided voters to sway to his side. And the evangelicals that he's desperate to bring to the polls want little to do with him.
*
And that was BEFORE he became Mr. 'Grab them by the pussy'. *

You can try and ignore his plummeting poll numbers, disastrous debate response, loathing of the man by the electorate, and outrage in his own party. But willful ignorance isn't going to change the outcome of this election.


----------



## Iceweasel

Suddenly, liberals are the Puritans they've always hated.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> His campaign in in free fall.


LOL

You are so worked up you can't even type. You poor fuck.


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> 
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy wanted to "fuck" a woman???? Unpossible!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not 'wanted to'. Tried to. And a married woman at that. One he later tried to retaliate against professionally after she had refused his advances. With Trump insisting that because he's a 'star' he can do anything he wants to women. Even grab them by the pussy.
> 
> But keep trying to polish that turd at 3000 rpm. All you're doing is demonstrating yet again why your ilk really shouldn't be allowed to make any important decisions anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A married man straying from his spouse? How can this be? I have no desire to polish Bill Clinton. He and everyone that supports the Clintons are turds.
Click to expand...

Bill isn't running for president.  

It sounds like you are contemptuous of marriage,  and people who choose to stay married in spite of marital infidelity.


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no he was not...
> 
> 
> 
> He married melania January 2005, this lewd talk tape was in 2005 AFTER he was married.
> 
> He started living with melania in 1998, engaged in 2001 to her, married2005, January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears its even worse. The woman that Trump tried to 'fuck' appears to have became his professional target after rejecting his advances. As he tried to have her fired from one of his pageants in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy wanted to "fuck" a woman???? Unpossible!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not 'wanted to'. Tried to. And a married woman at that. One he later tried to retaliate against professionally after she had refused his advances. With Trump insisting that because he's a 'star' he can do anything he wants to women. Even grab them by the pussy.
> 
> But keep trying to polish that turd at 3000 rpm. All you're doing is demonstrating yet again why your ilk really shouldn't be allowed to make any important decisions anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A married man straying from his spouse? How can this be? I have no desire to polish Bill Clinton. He and everyone that supports the Clintons are turds.
Click to expand...


Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. And yet as is so typical of the party of 'personal responsibility', your ilk try to blame someone *else* for the shitty behavior in your own party. Trump is responsible for his own actions. And he's exploded the GOP myth of being the 'family values' party. 

As he perfectly represents what the GOP actually believes and actually values. 

"If you're a star you can do anything you want to women' may be GOP dogma. But its dangerously loathsome with everyone else. And its the rest of us that you are trying to convince to vote for your orange piece of shit. 

No thank you.


----------



## Iceweasel

Care4all said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want people knowing about your expertise on pornography? Creep.
> 
> All jokes aside, the only thing you missed was the point. In 2000 and 2002 she posed nude for a French men's magazine and GQ. This was well before she even met Trump. You defend the honor of women but resort to labeling them at the same time.  Posing nude twice for two magazines hardly qualifies as a porn career.
> 
> But now she's a sleaze for doing it. Would she be if her husband happened to be the Democratic nominee? Can you answer that for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this from?  He started dating melania in 1998 when he was still married to marla, got engaged in 2001, married Jan of 2005.
Click to expand...

But Bill didn't bother you?

LOL


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign in in free fall.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You are so worked up you can't even type. You poor fuck.
Click to expand...


Laughing....yeah, that'll change Trump's plummeting numbers. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is.


I understand you can't handle your hypocrisy so you want to limit the conversation to what you dictate. Unfortunately you have no power or authority over me so I will point out your hypocrisy and stupidity for thinking you could pull it off.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign in in free fall.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You are so worked up you can't even type. You poor fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing....yeah, that'll change Trump's plummeting numbers.
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...

The numbers are plummeting out of your ass. You stupid fucks have nothing to run on.


----------



## BluesLegend

Bill is absolutely running for president, he's out on the campaign trail and Hillary has said he will be an important part of her administration. Let alone Hillary attacking the women Bill victimized. Its a strange world, Trump used some foul language ALARM Bill actually sexually abuses women plural and its crickets.


----------



## Kondor3

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..."pussy"  ???     he actually said "pussy"  ??     I have heard lots of vulgar crap----from all sorts of people-----the inebriated, the nuts on speed,  psychotic and inmates of the prison ward for the insane-----but   "pussy"??
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously never hung around a mens' locker room or a car full of guys cruising down Main Street on a Saturday night or an all-male military unit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well-----I have, almost, sorta------I did not hear the specific word  "pussy"----
> the sailors used-------other words
Click to expand...

Generally speaking, young men have just such a mentality and use just such language, amongst themselves, as surely as the sun rises in the east.

Generally speaking, men hold onto both the mentality and the language throughout their early adult years, mellowing a bit as the years begin to pass.

Generally speaking, men hold onto the mentality well into middle age, although the language tends to disappear in favor of more congenial substitutes.

Generally speaking, old men look back fondly on the mentality, and, although most cringe a bit at the memory of the language, the memory still invokes a wink and a grin.

Any man claiming differently - plus or minus a bit as variations on the theme or variations of degree - is either a Saint or a Liar or a Fruit-Loop.

It's the way the species is hard-wired.

Civilized behavior is a very thin veneer, indeed.


----------



## Mac1958

Looks like Trump will stay in.  That commie pinko socialist Ryan has pulled out of an event in disgust.  Pence is on suicide watch for having been a part of this.

Let's get this over with.  Yuck.
.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

bripat9643 said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another false equivalency! Trump's admission to another of what he attempted and DID and his attitude of and total disrespect toward women WHILE BEING A MARRIED MAN is far from comparing Obama reading words from a book! Actions speak volumes, shit for brains. You fucking Trump apologists are going to be singing a different tune about that narcissistic piece of shit when Trump is going to be watching the next President being sworn in on TV this January whether it's going to be Clinton, Mike Pence or Paul Ryan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listening to someone who vote for Slick Willy the rapist twice wax sanctimonious about Trump making a lewd comment about women is the ultimate irony.  There is no bar so low that you won't slither under it.
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up you petulant damn child...your fucking crystal ball is broken and your assumptions are fucked, too, you Gawd Damn TROLL!!


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many people actually consider family values as the sole reason to vote for somebody?
> 
> This is wishful thinking on your part.  People are upset with these foreigners.  They are upset about them coming here and working for nothing thus lowering our wages.  We are upset because they are turning this country bilingual.  They are upset by the countless terrorist attacks we've suffered under DumBama and nobody is doing anything about it.
> 
> But you go ahead and vote for a woman that is so sleazy she lied to you, the US Congress, and the entire country because Donald "SAID" he grabbed some woman.
> 
> The rest of us will vote on issues that actually concern this country like the Supreme Court nominations.
Click to expand...


Women are going to enter the voting booth and think......This is the same type of jerk I have dealt with my whole life


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you can't handle your hypocrisy so you want to limit the conversation to what you dictate. Unfortunately you have no power or authority over me so I will point out your hypocrisy and stupidity for thinking you could pull it off.
Click to expand...


Laughing......'power over you'? Dude, what kind of helpless personal baggage are you trying to work out?

It doesn't matter what you ignore. *It matters what you can convince the *rest of us* to ignore.*

And that's where you fail. You keep pretending that if you ignore Trump's loathsome  behavior, his racism, his insane conspiracy idiocy, his call for war crimes, his urging of followers to check out sex tapes, his sycophantic obsession with Putin, his refusal to take responsibility for his own campaign, his unhinged 3am twitter rants, his absolute unsuitability to be POTUS.....

*.......but you can't make the American electorate ignore it. *That's why Trump is losing and should lose.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mac1958 said:


> Looks like Trump will stay in.  That commie pinko socialist Ryan has pulled out of an event in disgust.  Pence is on suicide watch for having been a part of this.
> 
> Let's get this over with.  Yuck.
> .


LOL. 
Change your Tampon for God's sake.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> *.......but you can't make the American electorate ignore it. *That's why Trump is losing and should lose.


How stupid do you think people are? The hysteria is all on the left. If you were confidient you wouldn't be shouting from the roof tops. People don't expect puritanical behavior from celebrities in this reality.


----------



## Skylar

BluesLegend said:


> Bill is absolutely running for president, he's out on the campaign trail and Hillary has said he will be an important part of her administration. Let alone Hillary attacking the women Bill victimized. Its a strange world, Trump used some foul language ALARM Bill actually sexually abuses women plural and its crickets.



No, he's not.  Trump is. You can try the same shit show that Trump did in blaming Bill Clinton for Trump's own loathsome behavior. 

Laughing....tell us how that works out.


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Trump did in blaming Bill Clinton for Trump's own loathsome behavior.


When did that happen?


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *.......but you can't make the American electorate ignore it. *That's why Trump is losing and should lose.
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid do you think people are? The hysteria is all on the left. If you were confidient you wouldn't be shouting from the roof tops. People don't expect puritanical behavior from celebrities in this reality.
Click to expand...


Apparently not stupid enough to elect Trump. And as Trump's plummeting polling numbers demonstrate, the people expect *far* more than whatever shit show The Donald is.

This isn't even going to be close. The major question you have to ask yourself at this point.....is what excuse are you going to use when Trump has his ass handed to him by Hillary Clinton?

Trump's already picked his favorite, front loading his excuses for his loss: 'rigged elections'. Or you can just start insulting the electorate.


----------



## gipper

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> Like Eric Holder, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi attack, Barry & Hillary's Syrian arms dealer, the Taliban 5, most of the terrorists from Gitmo, and many violent illegals in the US - THE ONLY REASON HILLARY IS NOT IN JAIL RIGHT NOW IS BECAUSE OF BARAK HUSSEIN OBAMA AND HIS MOST CRIMINAL ADMINISTRATION IN US HISTORY!
Click to expand...

Joe lies with every post.


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did in blaming Bill Clinton for Trump's own loathsome behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen?
Click to expand...


When Trump's first instinct (before the not apology apology) was to blame what Bill Clinton said on a golf course. 

*I don't want a man in office that feels he needs to become a 'better man'. *The oval office is not an episode of Intervention where we use the presidency as a form of extended therapy for an orange narcissist to become a better person.

Trump is in his 70s. If he's not responsible for his own behavior now.....*then when? *


----------



## Care4all

Skylar said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you can't handle your hypocrisy so you want to limit the conversation to what you dictate. Unfortunately you have no power or authority over me so I will point out your hypocrisy and stupidity for thinking you could pull it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......'power over you'? Dude, what kind of helpless personal baggage are you trying to work out?
> 
> It doesn't matter what you ignore. *It matters what you can convince the *rest of us* to ignore.*
> 
> And that's where you fail. You keep pretending that if you ignore Trump's loathsome  behavior, his racism, his insane conspiracy idiocy, his call for war crimes, his urging of followers to check out sex tapes, his sycophantic obsession with Putin, his refusal to take responsibility for his own campaign, his unhinged 3am twitter rants, his absolute unsuitability to be POTUS.....
> 
> *.......but you can't make the American electorate ignore it. *That's why Trump is losing and should lose.
Click to expand...

mind blowing that he has any supporters at all by the end of this vetting process!


----------



## Iceweasel

Care4all said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you can't handle your hypocrisy so you want to limit the conversation to what you dictate. Unfortunately you have no power or authority over me so I will point out your hypocrisy and stupidity for thinking you could pull it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......'power over you'? Dude, what kind of helpless personal baggage are you trying to work out?
> 
> It doesn't matter what you ignore. *It matters what you can convince the *rest of us* to ignore.*
> 
> And that's where you fail. You keep pretending that if you ignore Trump's loathsome  behavior, his racism, his insane conspiracy idiocy, his call for war crimes, his urging of followers to check out sex tapes, his sycophantic obsession with Putin, his refusal to take responsibility for his own campaign, his unhinged 3am twitter rants, his absolute unsuitability to be POTUS.....
> 
> *.......but you can't make the American electorate ignore it. *That's why Trump is losing and should lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mind blowing that he has any supporters at all by the end of this vetting process!
Click to expand...

You don't own your own mind to blow. The leftists own you. Your priorities are skewed towards the totalitarian state.


----------



## FJO

Skylar said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to call Trump a...whats the word?  Ahh yes, Sexual Predator
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK...why don't you love Bill then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not logical.
> 
> I was not a member of the foolish group that ignored, diminished, criticized, and silenced anyone who pointed out Bill's criminal behavior, but you were.
> 
> I don't suppose you know what hypocrisy means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins.  They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day.
> They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country  as he always did ran women.
> 
> On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.
Click to expand...


The sleaze worked for Bill Clinton quite well. No reason - except for an ultra liberal press - that it should not work for Trump.
To this day, even this ultra liberal press can not come up with any evidence that Trump ever did anything as despicable as was the regular routine in the Clinton house hold i.e. the Clinton White House,  nor can they offer any proof that a new Clinton White House would be any different from the old Clinton White House. Trash is trash regardless who the boss is.

No matter how you try to polish a piece of turd like Hillary, shit is shit, no matter what.


----------



## Skylar

FJO said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...but again you LOVE Bubba, the most notorious sexual predator living today.  Why not Trump too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK...why don't you love Bill then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not logical.
> 
> I was not a member of the foolish group that ignored, diminished, criticized, and silenced anyone who pointed out Bill's criminal behavior, but you were.
> 
> I don't suppose you know what hypocrisy means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those with the phony and artificial indignation Over what Trump said 11 years ago (Kelly Ayotte, Paul Ryan, Reince Rebus, Robert De Niro etc) should visualize a Clinton presidency and the next three Supreme court justices if Hillary wins.  They should also remember that anything Trump SAID, the husband of the enabler bitch DID, and then some to this very day.
> They should remember that the bitch will let the serial woman abuser, rapist run the country  as he always did ran women.
> 
> On the other hand, Hillary is liable to ditch Bill forever, since, if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sleaze worked for Bill Clinton quite well. No reason - except for an ultra liberal press - that it should not work for Trump.
Click to expand...


Trump has no Ross Perot. Nor is Trump running against the GOP. He is the GOP. Meaning that the votes he has to syphon off.....are left leaning. Johnson is a republican in libertarian clothing. And Stein is pulling about 1%.

Perot in contrast was pulling in about 19%. Pulling largely from the base of Clinton's opponent.

Plus, Clinton had one of the highest favorability ratings of any US president. While Trump has the single largest unfavorability rating of any presidential candidate ever.

So there are plenty of reasons why what worked for Clinton won't work for Trump.



> To this day, even this ultra liberal press can not come up with any evidence that Trump ever did anything as despicable as was the regular routine in the Clinton house hold i.e. the Clinton White House,  nor can they offer any proof that a new Clinton White House would be any different from the old Clinton White House. Trash is trash regardless who the boss is.


Oh, Trump has tied his own noose around his neck. Calls for Muslim bans, insistence that Mexicans are rapists, insisting that if you're a star you can 'do anything you want to a woman', calls for war crimes to be committed by the US military, Trump's insistence in bringing back torture 'and worse', Trump's treatment of small businesses and subcontractors, his failure to produce his own tax returns, his delusions that he 'knows more about ISIS than the generals do', half a decade of mindless birther idiocy, Trump's reliance on insane conspiracy theories......the list go on and on.

You can try to blame that on an 'ultra-liberal' media. But all I have to do is quote Trump.


----------



## RealDave

Here is the real problem - outside of Trump's words about women. 

Here was Trump, knowing how he has treated women & cheated on his wives, bringing Bill Clinton's affairs into the campaign.  This sent Democrat supporters searching for Trump's history with women & bringing his affairs & ill-treatment of women into the campaign.

It goes to Trump's stupidity.  Added to by his apology "Bill made me do it".


----------



## rightwinger

That recording was made when Trump was 60 and had just married the love of his life Melania

How is Trump at 70 any different than Trump at 60?


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Trump has no Ross Perot. Nor is Trump running against the GOP. He is the GOP.
> 
> Plus, Clinton had one of the highest favorability ratings of any US president. While Trump has the single largest unfavorability rating of any presidential candidate ever.


Trump is the GOP? That too stupid to even address.

Billy wanted to be popular and went along with the GOP congress, sometimes needed a nudge but he read the tea leaves and signed many of their bills into law. Hillary has very high unfavorable ratings as well and they would be much higher if the left wing media was remotely fair or honest. 

Leftists are totalitarians and will do anything for power.


----------



## Skylar

Iceweasel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no Ross Perot. Nor is Trump running against the GOP. He is the GOP.
> 
> Plus, Clinton had one of the highest favorability ratings of any US president. While Trump has the single largest unfavorability rating of any presidential candidate ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the GOP? That too stupid to even address.
Click to expand...


He most definitely is. The GOP now owns Trump's misogyny, Trump's racism, Trump's birther idiocy, Trump's wild conspiracy theories, Trump's insistence that 'when you're a star you can do anything you want to women'. Trump's call for the US military to commit war crimes.

These are the true values of the GOP. This is what they mean by 'family values.'

Alas, GOP values aren't necessarily American values. Which is why The Donald is having his ass handed to him by Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Iceweasel

RealDave said:


> Here is the real problem - outside of Trump's words about women.
> 
> Here was Trump, knowing how he has treated women & cheated on his wives, bringing Bill Clinton's affairs into the campaign.  This sent Democrat supporters searching for Trump's history with women & bringing his affairs & ill-treatment of women into the campaign.
> 
> It goes to Trump's stupidity.  Added to by his apology "Bill made me do it".


When did he say Bill made him do it? If you think Dims haven't been sniffing around his ass all along you are dumber than I thought. They've probably had the tape for a while now and use the left wing media to time it strategically. Hillary's Wall Street speeches have just been leaked and they need to put Trump on the defensive to try to keep the heat off.

Bill has treated women far worse but the left doesn't care so that's all we need to know.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Skylar said:


> His campaign in in free fall. Members of his *own party* are dog piling on the shit show that is the Trump presidential run. He's pulling ad buys from key swing states including Ohio, Florida and North Carolina.....all must wins for Trump. Demonstrating either an acknowledgement that he can't win or that he's running out of money. He was just revealed to likely have paid no taxes for 18 years. And still refuses to release his tax returns.
> 
> He has the highest disapproval rate of any candidate in US history. And he's essentially out of independent and undecided voters to sway to his side. And the evangelicals that he's desperate to bring to the polls want little to do with him.
> *
> And that was BEFORE he became Mr. 'Grab them by the pussy'. *
> 
> You can try and ignore his plummeting poll numbers, disastrous debate response, loathing of the man by the electorate, and outrage in his own party. But willful ignorance isn't going to change the outcome of this election.



Plummeting poll numbers?  A few points is plummeting to you?  What a dreamer. 

And I see you cut out my question.  Good move, because of course you have no honest answer for it.


----------



## rightwinger

This is the same Donald Trump who was up at three in the morning plotting how he was going to get even with that "fat pig" who dared to cross him

This is the candidate, women of America will have to question whether they should vote for


----------



## Iceweasel

Skylar said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no Ross Perot. Nor is Trump running against the GOP. He is the GOP.
> 
> Plus, Clinton had one of the highest favorability ratings of any US president. While Trump has the single largest unfavorability rating of any presidential candidate ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the GOP? That too stupid to even address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He most definitely is. The GOP now owns Trump's misogyny, Trump's racism, Trump's birther idiocy, Trump's wild conspiracy theories, Trump's insistence that 'when you're a star you can do anything you want to women'. Trump's call for the US military to commit war crimes.
> 
> These are the true values of the GOP. This is what they mean by 'family values.'
> 
> Alas, GOP values aren't necessarily American values. Which is why The Donald is having his ass handed to him by Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...

Every post looks increasingly bizarre with wilder statements. You can't see it but you think repeating your stupidity will turn them into a facts. You are hysterical, not confident. A toddler can see it plain as day.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Skylar said:


> He most definitely is. The GOP now owns Trump's misogyny, Trump's racism, Trump's birther idiocy, Trump's wild conspiracy theories, Trump's insistence that 'when you're a star you can do anything you want to women'. Trump's call for the US military to commit war crimes.
> 
> These are the true values of the GOP. This is what they mean by 'family values.'
> 
> Alas, GOP values aren't necessarily American values. Which is why The Donald is having his ass handed to him by Hillary Clinton.



So I guess you define family values as being a monk.  Sorry, that's not what is meant by the right when we talk about family values.  Getting together with a bunch of guys and doing the trash talk thing is not violating any family values you imagine for yourself.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> His campaign in in free fall. Members of his *own party* are dog piling on the shit show that is the Trump presidential run. He's pulling ad buys from key swing states including Ohio, Florida and North Carolina.....all must wins for Trump. Demonstrating either an acknowledgement that he can't win or that he's running out of money. He was just revealed to likely have paid no taxes for 18 years. And still refuses to release his tax returns.
> 
> He has the highest disapproval rate of any candidate in US history. And he's essentially out of independent and undecided voters to sway to his side. And the evangelicals that he's desperate to bring to the polls want little to do with him.
> *
> And that was BEFORE he became Mr. 'Grab them by the pussy'. *
> 
> You can try and ignore his plummeting poll numbers, disastrous debate response, loathing of the man by the electorate, and outrage in his own party. But willful ignorance isn't going to change the outcome of this election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plummeting poll numbers?  A few points is plummeting to you?  What a dreamer.
> 
> And I see you cut out my question.  Good move, because of course you have no honest answer for it.
Click to expand...


Get ready for a collapse. If you think his not paying taxes and Miss Piggy comments hurt him......wait till Sunday's debate over his recent comments


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> He most definitely is. The GOP now owns Trump's misogyny, Trump's racism, Trump's birther idiocy, Trump's wild conspiracy theories, Trump's insistence that 'when you're a star you can do anything you want to women'. Trump's call for the US military to commit war crimes.
> 
> These are the true values of the GOP. This is what they mean by 'family values.'
> 
> Alas, GOP values aren't necessarily American values. Which is why The Donald is having his ass handed to him by Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you define family values as being a monk.  Sorry, that's not what is meant by the right when we talk about family values.  Getting together with a bunch of guys and doing the trash talk thing is not violating any family values you imagine for yourself.
Click to expand...

Is breaking up a family with young children so that you can chase a younger woman family values?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Get ready for a collapse. If you think his not paying taxes and Miss Piggy comments hurt him......wait till Sunday's debate over his recent comments



The hag is not even going to bring it up.  Trump would be quick to point out that talk is cheap and actions are stronger than words; actions like her husband sleeping with a girl around the age of his own daughter. 

If Hil-Liar brings up this idiotic tape, she will get a pounding like she never got before--and it won't matter if her millionaire daughter is right in front of him.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> *Coffman: Trump Should ‘Step Aside’ And ‘Do The Right Thing’*
> Source: *CBS Denver*
> 
> Republican Rep. Mike Coffman has broken from his party’s ranks and has said that Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump should “step aside.”
> 
> Coffman released this statement on Friday evening: “For the good of the country, and to give the Republicans a chance of defeating Hillary Clinton, Mr. Trump should step aside. His defeat at this point seems almost certain. And four years of Hillary Clinton is not what is best for this country. Mr. Trump should put the country first and do the right thing.”
> 
> This comes hours after audio of Trump making lewd comments about women made headlines.
> 
> Read more: Coffman: 'Trump Should Step Aside'



*Grade A Radio* ‏@gradearadio  7h7 hours ago
@RepMikeCoffman <== a worm that will take your money and drift off of your supporters, but will stab you in back without remorse #TrumpTapes


*Alpha Omega* ‏@alphaomega80537  9h9 hours ago
@RepMikeCoffman - I'm looking forward to you losing your seat on 11/8. You're as fucked up as the average Democrat. #NeverEstablishment!


----------



## RealDave

Iceweasel said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real problem - outside of Trump's words about women.
> 
> Here was Trump, knowing how he has treated women & cheated on his wives, bringing Bill Clinton's affairs into the campaign.  This sent Democrat supporters searching for Trump's history with women & bringing his affairs & ill-treatment of women into the campaign.
> 
> It goes to Trump's stupidity.  Added to by his apology "Bill made me do it".
> 
> 
> 
> When did he say Bill made him do it? If you think Dims haven't been sniffing around his ass all along you are dumber than I thought. They've probably had the tape for a while now and use the left wing media to time it strategically. Hillary's Wall Street speeches have just been leaked and they need to put Trump on the defensive to try to keep the heat off.
> 
> Bill has treated women far worse but the left doesn't care so that's all we need to know.
Click to expand...

When he apologized & went after Bill Clinton.  What was the relevance to his apology?  Bill did it so its OK I did it?

Why would Democrats bring up the subject of infidelity with Bill Clinton in the news?  Are you claiming they are as stupid as Trump?

Trump brought up the subject & now he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Is breaking up a family with young children so that you can chase a younger woman family values?



So when did Trump brag about family values before?  Let me remind you that Trump is neither Tea Party or Establishment.  That's why he's so disliked in his own party.


----------



## Iceweasel

RealDave said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real problem - outside of Trump's words about women.
> 
> Here was Trump, knowing how he has treated women & cheated on his wives, bringing Bill Clinton's affairs into the campaign.  This sent Democrat supporters searching for Trump's history with women & bringing his affairs & ill-treatment of women into the campaign.
> 
> It goes to Trump's stupidity.  Added to by his apology "Bill made me do it".
> 
> 
> 
> When did he say Bill made him do it? If you think Dims haven't been sniffing around his ass all along you are dumber than I thought. They've probably had the tape for a while now and use the left wing media to time it strategically. Hillary's Wall Street speeches have just been leaked and they need to put Trump on the defensive to try to keep the heat off.
> 
> Bill has treated women far worse but the left doesn't care so that's all we need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he apologized & went after Bill Clinton.  What was the relevance to his apology?  Bill did it so its OK I did it?
> 
> Why would Democrats bring up the subject of infidelity with Bill Clinton in the news?  Are you claiming they are as stupid as Trump?
> 
> Trump brought up the subject & now he gets what he deserves.
Click to expand...

Pointing out hypocrisy isn't saying it's OK, it's just pointing out intellectual dishonesty. The fact that the left has to try to defend Bill Clinton in order to smear Trump with marriage infidelity is funny as hell.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a point. If it was true.
Click to expand...

It is true, douche bag.


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
Click to expand...

His accomplice in crime is running.


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Clinton supporter....I'm sorry I wasted my time on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for GHWB in 1992.
> 
> I have never been a Bill Clinton supporter.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right, just because you support Clinton now doesn't mean you voted for Slick.


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to catch "Mr Smith Goes to Washington" a few nights back and while I'm not saying for a second that Donald Trump is a modern day Jeff Smith...the way that the Taylor political machine operated in that movie seemed an awful lot like how the Clinton machine operates now!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, I don't remember 'Jeff Smith' alluding to the size of his dick in a nationally televised debate, encouraging all of his supporters to check out a sex tape, or insist that since he's a star he can get away with grabbing women by the pussy.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Skylar...what do you think the private conversations of the Kennedy's were like when they were talking about women?  But you'd vote for them...wouldn't you?  Think Bill Clinton didn't use exactly that kind of locker room talk when he was sending his Arkansas State Police bodyguards out to pick him up some woman he thought was hot?  Nah, Bill would never do something like THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There wasn't anything particularly private about Trump's 3 am twitter rant calling on his supporters to check out a sex tape. Or alluding to the size of his dick on a nationally televised debate.
> 
> You can try the furious turd polishing on this latest Trump Dump, but you're only trading credibility for a lot of wasted effort. Trump is no Jeff Smith.
Click to expand...

How many dicks have you had up your ass?   It's a hoot watching a queer express disdain for sexual impropriety.


----------



## Iceweasel

RealDave said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real problem - outside of Trump's words about women.
> 
> Here was Trump, knowing how he has treated women & cheated on his wives, bringing Bill Clinton's affairs into the campaign.  This sent Democrat supporters searching for Trump's history with women & bringing his affairs & ill-treatment of women into the campaign.
> 
> It goes to Trump's stupidity.  Added to by his apology "Bill made me do it".
> 
> 
> 
> When did he say Bill made him do it? If you think Dims haven't been sniffing around his ass all along you are dumber than I thought. They've probably had the tape for a while now and use the left wing media to time it strategically. Hillary's Wall Street speeches have just been leaked and they need to put Trump on the defensive to try to keep the heat off.
> 
> Bill has treated women far worse but the left doesn't care so that's all we need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he apologized & went after Bill Clinton.  What was the relevance to his apology?  Bill did it so its OK I did it?
> 
> Why would Democrats bring up the subject of infidelity with Bill Clinton in the news?  Are you claiming they are as stupid as Trump?
> 
> Trump brought up the subject & now he gets what he deserves.
Click to expand...

I asked you to support your statement that he said Bill made him do it, and you couldn't. That means you lied.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! News Alert! Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his "wife" is.
> 
> Shut it.
> 
> Funny how you value the fidelity of marriage until it comes to the person you're voting for. Hillary is just as guilty as Bill is. She stood by and let it happen. Neither one has apologized for it.
> 
> I don't condone Trump's comments, but Trump had the guts to apologize to the American people for it. On the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticking by your partner, despite infedilties is, in fact, the Christian thing to do: 'till death do you part.  She did the right thing. She has nothing to apologize for.  She has been a faithful wife. She is not in the wrong because she stayed in her marriage.
Click to expand...


She didn't do it out of faith, dumbass.  She did it because the only thing she cares about is her political ambition.  The way you douche bags twist yourself into knots defending Hillary is hilarious.


----------



## HnL

bripat9643 said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His accomplice in crime is running.
Click to expand...

He wasn't convicted of a crime. And no she was not an accomplice. That is mind numbingly sexist and anti marriage.


----------



## HnL

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, right, just because you support Clinton now doesn't mean you voted for Slick.


Bill Clinton isn't running for president.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
Click to expand...


Yes, actually, that is what fashion models do.  Almost every famous model has such cheesecake photos. They publish this stuff in magazines like Vogue that are available in grocery stores where kids can read them.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you spent 70 million dollars going through the Clintons' underwear drawers and came up with nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> Like Eric Holder, Julian Castro, Harry Reid, the 'mastermind' behind the Benghazi attack, Barry & Hillary's Syrian arms dealer, the Taliban 5, most of the terrorists from Gitmo, and many violent illegals in the US - THE ONLY REASON HILLARY IS NOT IN JAIL RIGHT NOW IS BECAUSE OF BARAK HUSSEIN OBAMA AND HIS MOST CRIMINAL ADMINISTRATION IN US HISTORY!
Click to expand...


Guy, go back and read what I said. I was talking specifically about Ken Starr's 70 million dollar panty raid.  you've also had Comey's 20 Million dollar investigation into her emails and the 7 million dollars spent on Benghazi.   

So the Republican Prosperity plan is to spend lots and lots of money investigating the Clintons, right?


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, an $850,000 settlement say at least one wasn't unfounded. He diddled Monica with a cigar, and DNA or her dress proves that wasn't unfounded either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His accomplice in crime is running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't convicted of a crime. And no she was not an accomplice. That is mind numbingly sexist and anti marriage.
Click to expand...

"He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.


----------



## charwin95

WillowTree said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mattthew is trying to tell you he never said the word pussy!
Click to expand...


Mathew is not running for president.


----------



## bripat9643

Esmeralda said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Here we have a thread trashing Trump for the things he said about women, but here we also have Miss Esmaralda calling Trump's wife "a sleaze".
> 
> Another irony happens to be that many of the liberals on this thread espouse a woman's right to "do what she wants with her body". So how come it was wrong for Melania to use her body in that manner? I mean, women's rights, ya know? Power to the matriarchy!!
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> You guys reek of double standards and hypocrisy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE THE SLEAZE part  for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. *She's a sleaze.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly she's a "sleaze", however, I thought according to the hallowed liberal women's rights platform that women were/are supposed to be allowed to do what they wanted with their bodies, am I wrong? Isn't that the assertion you make when defending a woman's "right to choose"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does. 'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy. How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing? Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn. Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture. It's porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I missed it because it wasnt there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want people knowing about your expertise on pornography? Creep.
> 
> All jokes aside, the only thing you missed was the point. In 2000 and 2002 she posed nude for a French men's magazine and GQ. This was well before she even met Trump. *You defend the honor of women but resort to labeling them at the same time*.  Posing nude twice for two magazines hardly qualifies as a porn career.
> 
> But now she's a sleaze for doing it. Would she be if her husband happened to be the Democratic nominee? Can you answer that for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman who poses for pictures like that is not doing it for the honor  of women but just the opposite.   It doesn't matter what party she is: this  is not someone who should represent the US as first lady.  She has no dignity.
Click to expand...


Oh puhleeze.  Since when did Dims care about "dignity?"  Was that after Bill put his cigar up Monica's pussy in the Oval Office?


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> You know what's funniest about this, in the bigger picture?
> 
> These Trump scandals come along at such a fast and furious pace that as of this moment, Trump's tax scandal seems like ancient history.
> 
> It was barely a week ago.



What "tax scandals?"


----------



## namvet

wonder if she'll bring this up Sunday since she's married to a .................


----------



## WillowTree

charwin95 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mattthew is trying to tell you he never said the word pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mathew is not running for president.
Click to expand...

Tell me why your standards differ between democrats and republicans. Trump said pussy, Clinton had his dick sucked off and did something god awful with a cigar? You libtards are just assholes.


----------



## WillowTree

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funniest about this, in the bigger picture?
> 
> These Trump scandals come along at such a fast and furious pace that as of this moment, Trump's tax scandal seems like ancient history.
> 
> It was barely a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "tax scandals?"
Click to expand...

Do you know that the Clintons used to " write off" their underwear? I shit ewe knot.


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
Click to expand...


How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.


----------



## Meathead

Iceweasel said:


> Oh puhleeze.  Since when did Dims care about "dignity?"  Was that after Bill put his cigar up Monica's pussy in the Oval Office?


See, He did not have sex with that woman.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for a collapse. If you think his not paying taxes and Miss Piggy comments hurt him......wait till Sunday's debate over his recent comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hag is not even going to bring it up.  Trump would be quick to point out that talk is cheap and actions are stronger than words; actions like her husband sleeping with a girl around the age of his own daughter.
> 
> If Hil-Liar brings up this idiotic tape, she will get a pounding like she never got before--and it won't matter if her millionaire daughter is right in front of him.
Click to expand...

Hillary does not even have to bring it up. It will be front and center as woman after woman gets up and demands that Trump explain his views on women


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is breaking up a family with young children so that you can chase a younger woman family values?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when did Trump brag about family values before?  Let me remind you that Trump is neither Tea Party or Establishment.  That's why he's so disliked in his own party.
Click to expand...

Republicans bragged about their family values

Used to be very important to them when they were running a blow job impeachment


----------



## WillowTree

bripat9643 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
Click to expand...

She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!


----------



## HnL

bripat9643 said:


> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.


Bill Clinton isn't running for president.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
Click to expand...

No asshole, he WAS president. Why were your standards so low then?


----------



## HnL

WillowTree said:


> No asshole, he WAS president. Why were your standards so low then?


I voted for GHWB in '92.


----------



## Mac1958

The Democrats run Hillary, and in brilliant response to such a flawed opponent, the GOP runs Trump.

You can't make this shit up.
.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
Click to expand...

But hypocrisy reigns supreme on the left. That's the point. Clearly beyond your grasp.


----------



## depotoo

I wouldn't be surprised if cnn just lost a decent  chunk of their viewing base, calling this breaking news to leave the scene of Jacksonville getting hit with the storm surge from hurricane Matthew...


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But hypocrisy reigns supreme on the left. That's the point. Clearly beyond your grasp.
Click to expand...

Why don't you explain the hypocrisy?

Hillary is not a disgusting sexist pig who thinks sexual assault is cool and funny.


----------



## WillowTree

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But hypocrisy reigns supreme on the left. That's the point. Clearly beyond your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you explain the hypocrisy?
> 
> Hillary is not a disgusting sexist pig who thinks sexual assault is cool and funny.
Click to expand...

She sure as hell is! She called Bill's victims bimbos! And, the asshole laughed and chuckled when she got her rapist client off with time served. He raped a 12 year old. Hillary blamed the girl's rape on the girl.


----------



## depotoo

Really?



HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But hypocrisy reigns supreme on the left. That's the point. Clearly beyond your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you explain the hypocrisy?
> 
> Hillary is not a disgusting sexist pig who thinks sexual assault is cool and funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
Click to expand...

His accomplice is.


----------



## namvet




----------



## jillian

WillowTree said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
Click to expand...


poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon). 

No surprises.


----------



## jillian

Meathead said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puhleeze.  Since when did Dims care about "dignity?"  Was that after Bill put his cigar up Monica's pussy in the Oval Office?
> 
> 
> 
> See, He did not have sex with that woman.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He wasn't convicted" is an endorsement for Democrat politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But hypocrisy reigns supreme on the left. That's the point. Clearly beyond your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you explain the hypocrisy?
> 
> Hillary is not a disgusting sexist pig who thinks sexual assault is cool and funny.
Click to expand...

She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.


----------



## jillian

Hahahahahahahahaha

Look at the lowlife trumpsters in melt down.


----------



## Pop23

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
> it say   he did not succeed?   Sounds like boy talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women.
> 
> You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.
> 
> Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton 
Bill Cosby

One trusted, the other not

Perplexing


----------



## charwin95

WillowTree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mattthew is trying to tell you he never said the word pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mathew is not running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me why your standards differ between democrats and republicans. Trump said pussy, Clinton had his dick sucked off and did something god awful with a cigar? You libtards are just assholes.
Click to expand...


Okay. I gave up I will vote for Bill Clinton.


----------



## HnL

bripat9643 said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> His accomplice is.
Click to expand...

Blaming a woman for the sins of her husband, how nice of you usher back 7th century mentality.


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.


Quote mining is just a fancy form of lying.


----------



## Pop23

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> His accomplice is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming a woman for the sins of his wife, how nice of you usher back 7th century mentality.
Click to expand...


That made zero sense.


----------



## HnL

Pop23 said:


> That made zero sense.


Yes, it most certainly does.

You and others think that Hillary can be tagged with Bill’s past indiscretions, which is as Medieval sexist as it gets.


----------



## ChrisL

If any guy tried that with me, he'd better expect to get kicked in the nads.  I don't care who he is or who he thinks he is!  

This election is a clown show.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote mining is just a fancy form of lying.
Click to expand...

So don't do it.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made zero sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it most certainly does.
> 
> You and others think that Hillary can be tagged with Bill’s past indiscretions, which is as Medieval sexist as it gets.
Click to expand...

No, dumbfuck. She covered for him and SHE blamed the women. Then went on to call it all a vast right wing conspiracy. I watched the live broadcast.


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote mining is just a fancy form of lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't do it.
Click to expand...

You are the one quote mining.


----------



## Dana7360

Ok conservatives you've convinced me.

I won't vote for Bill Clinton next month.

Are you happy now?

When are you all going to say you're not going to vote for trump?


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote mining is just a fancy form of lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So don't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one quote mining.
Click to expand...

How so? You made the allegation but left it at that.


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> No, dumbfuck. She covered for him and SHE blamed the women. Then went on to call it all a vast right wing conspiracy. I watch the live broadcast.


Here is how the world works, Weasel.

When another women consenually fucks a woman’s husband, then the wife gets to blame the whores who disrespected her.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dana7360 said:


> Ok conservatives you've convinced me.
> 
> I won't vote for Bill Clinton next month.
> 
> Are you happy now?
> 
> When are you all going to say you're not going to vote for trump?


Not me. I m a grownup and can put things in context. You can't. Hillary covered for Bill's abuse and you see no problem but think coarse words are far worse. That's why you are a liberal.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbfuck. She covered for him and SHE blamed the women. Then went on to call it all a vast right wing conspiracy. I watch the live broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the world works, Weasel.
> 
> When another women consenually fucks a woman’s husband, then the wife gets to blame the whores who disrespected her.
Click to expand...

In reality the wife is more pissed at the husband. You see things through political filters.


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> [How so? You made the allegation but left it at that.


You are the one who pretended she laughed, as if funny, that a child’s murderer wasn't convicted. 

That is quote mining. At makes it a lie.


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
Click to expand...

Sure ewe did loon!


----------



## WillowTree

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> His accomplice is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming a woman for the sins of his wife, how nice of you usher back 7th century mentality.
Click to expand...

What? " blaming a woman for the sins of his wife"? They had gay marriage in the 7th century?


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> In reality the wife is more pissed at the husband. You see things through political filters.


In reality, you don't know what happened behind closed doors. And it's none of your damn business how a husband and wife struggle to stay together.


----------



## Oldstyle

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about melania, she's had to have known about Donald cheating on her with these younger women that he forces himself on....yet she still stayed with him....?  Is Melania an enabler of Donald's predatory actions?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
Click to expand...


That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?


----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Oldstyle

Soft core porn?  Then every single copy of Vogue is a porno magazine!  God, you're an idiot!


----------



## Dana7360

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgiven Bill for his marital transgressions, how come you don't posses that same forgiving attitude for Trump?
> 
> Might it because you're a stark raving hypocrite? You focus on Trump's marital affairs yet ignore Clinton's. Both of the Clintons have a total disregard for the sanctity of marriage and yet you're focused on something Trump said. Said. Not what he's done, SAID.
> 
> What a load of crap. If marriage means that much to you, you should be just as equally upset with Bill and Hillary! You're condemning deplorable behavior from one while permitting it from the other.
> 
> Don't bother me with your double standards. People like you seriously piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
Click to expand...






I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.

I'm a professional photographer. 

I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.

What you posted is a lie. 

I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos. 

I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dana7360 said:


> Ok conservatives you've convinced me.
> 
> I won't vote for Bill Clinton next month.
> 
> Are you happy now?
> 
> When are you all going to say you're not going to vote for trump?



And I'm sure you didn't vote for George Bush the last two elections either.  After all, that's what the left wanted to make us believe.


----------



## Oldstyle

And since the only men who read Vogue are light in the loafers I doubt many of them are "jerking off" to the pictures!  Duh?


----------



## OldLady

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...

The days for that are over.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality the wife is more pissed at the husband. You see things through political filters.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, you don't know what happened behind closed doors. And it's none of your damn business how a husband and wife struggle to stay together.
Click to expand...

How come it matters for Trump?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dana7360 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer.
> 
> I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.
> 
> What you posted is a lie.
> 
> I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos.
> 
> I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.
Click to expand...


Name a super model who hasn't posed like that, Dana.  For every one that you can find...I'll find ten that have and you know it.


----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Iceweasel

Dana7360 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer.
> 
> I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.
> 
> What you posted is a lie.
> 
> I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos.
> 
> I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.
Click to expand...

Uhm, no sale. There's nothing wrong with the nude body. Skanky is a spread shot or something. I'm and artist and have drawn MANY nude women and no one thinks anything of it, especially the model. You are so full of shit!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

depotoo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if cnn just lost a decent  chunk of their viewing base, calling this breaking news to leave the scene of Jacksonville getting hit with the storm surge from hurricane Matthew...



Yes indeed.  And now those poor hurricane victims are not going to be treated to Hillary for President commercials either.


----------



## Iceweasel

Oldstyle said:


>


You've made your point but don't let that stop you!


----------



## Oldstyle

So are Gisele Bundchen and Kate Upton "skanks"?  Is that what you're claiming?


----------



## Oldstyle

Iceweasel said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've made your point but don't let that stop you!
Click to expand...


It's a tough job, Ice but I'll do my best!


----------



## HnL

Iceweasel said:


> How come it matters for Trump?


It does not. 

Trump supporters are so abundantly stupid that they don't realize that the only way their position is the least bit credible is if they demand Melania comes out calls Donald a pig and divorces him.

If she deals with this behind closed doors and stays with him, she will be EXACTLY like Hillary.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dana7360 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  News Alert!  Bill Clinton IS NOT RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> As well, all the allegations, and that is all they were, happened 20 some years ago.  Give it up. Clinton is not running for office.
> 
> And, if we want to look at sleaziness in partners of those running, how about Trump's sleazy wife who did soft porn photoshoots and married a man 30 years her senior for his money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer.
> 
> I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.
> 
> What you posted is a lie.
> 
> I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos.
> 
> I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come it matters for Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> It does not.
> 
> Trump supporters are so abundantly stupid that they don't realize that the only way their position is the least bit credible is if they demand Melania comes out calls Donald a pig and divorces him.
> 
> If she deals with this behind closed doors and stays with him, she will be EXACTLY like Hillary.
Click to expand...


Like Jackie Kennedy did with JFK, right?


----------



## Oldstyle

I mean seriously think about what the Clinton campaign is doing...they are trying to paint Donald Trump as an abuser of women!  The sheer chutzpah of that is breathtaking!  It would be like Oprah accusing someone else of being overweight...


----------



## HnL

Oldstyle said:


> Like Jackie Kennedy did with JFK, right?


Correct. Blaming a wife for the man's infidelity (if she had only satisfied him sexually, he would not have _needed _to get some strange) couldn't possibly be more sexist, except perhaps if chastity belts came back in style.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why is this even an issue?  It's obviously because the Clinton camp can't run on policy because they have nothing but failed progressive polices to offer.  They can't run on competency because Hillary couldn't handle running the State Department.  They can't run on what a swell person she is because she lies so much she should be doing a Saturday Night Live skit with Jon Lovitz.  So what's left?  You start throwing mud and you start throwing it hard which is what we're seeing now.


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm still waiting for Dana or Esmeralda or anyone else to name me a high fashion model who hasn't posed in a provocative manner.  My guess is that they've both realized how full of shit they are on that accusation and have tucked tail and run.


----------



## xyz

This kind of turns me off, but I'll post it anyways since you guys seem to like them:


----------



## irosie91

Meathead said:


> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?



good---you are normal


----------



## beagle9

candycorn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a line....
> For the hardest core of supporters, it's probably radio silence on whether they are supporting this small fraction of a man any longer.
> For one level out from there, it's "Well, at lest he's not Hillary" still showing disdain for her as rationale of voting for him.
> For one level out from there, it's "anyone but Hillary"
> For one leve out from there, you start to see non-voting
> From there...you see peeling away.  I have friends back in Texas who just giggle when I bring it up.
> 
> On 10/22, I'll be at a wedding down there and have been in contact with several red meat Trump supporters.  They are pretty much speechless at this point when the topic comes up.
Click to expand...

. Both Trump and Hillary should be disqualified... This has turned into a freak show from hades.  When all we can do is produce this kind of caliber of human beings to represent this nation, it's a crying shame is what it is.


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> The Democrats run Hillary, and in brilliant response to such a flawed opponent, the GOP runs Trump.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> .


In facing the first woman in history to run for President.......Republicans run the President of the He-Man Woman Haters Club


----------



## irosie91

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a line....
> For the hardest core of supporters, it's probably radio silence on whether they are supporting this small fraction of a man any longer.
> For one level out from there, it's "Well, at lest he's not Hillary" still showing disdain for her as rationale of voting for him.
> For one level out from there, it's "anyone but Hillary"
> For one leve out from there, you start to see non-voting
> From there...you see peeling away.  I have friends back in Texas who just giggle when I bring it up.
> 
> On 10/22, I'll be at a wedding down there and have been in contact with several red meat Trump supporters.  They are pretty much speechless at this point when the topic comes up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Both Trump and Hillary should be disqualified... This has turned into a freak show from hades.  When all we can do is produce this kind of caliber of human beings to represent this nation, it's a crying shame is what it is.
Click to expand...


yeah----but we got one of the other for the next four years-----I vote hoof in mouth  TRUMP -----over  big time liar and self aggrandizer  HILLCAT


----------



## Silhouette

beagle9 said:


> Both Trump and Hillary should be disqualified... This has turned into a freak show from hades.  When all we can do is produce this kind of caliber of human beings to represent this nation, it's a crying shame is what it is.



Between the two, which one do you think has WAAAAAAY more audio and video footage of the other one saying just despicable things that women especially will shy away from behind the privacy of the voting curtain?  That's question #1.  

Question #2 is "do you think Hillary is playing her aces first, saving her two of clubs and four of diamonds for last?  ...


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats run Hillary, and in brilliant response to such a flawed opponent, the GOP runs Trump.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> In facing the first woman in history to run for President.......Republicans run the President of the He-Man Woman Haters Club
Click to expand...


interesting thought


----------



## jillian

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, what kind of 'boys' do you hang out with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight one apparently. The gay ones talk about grabbing dick, or so I'm told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missing the point dodo head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pssstttttt, a dude will know what dudes talk about in private much more than a dudette will.
> 
> Now run along dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who only hang around with assholes think everyone is an asshole. Not all men are disgusting haters of and objectifiers of women.
> 
> You wouldn't know that because your perspective on the world is to talk about, listen to, and engage in the objectification of women.
> 
> Do you think these high  level Republicans,  like Paul Ryan,do the kind of thing they are hearing Trump do?  They wouldn't be able to denounce him if they did. You will say of course they do, but you only see the world from your own classless point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton
> Bill Cosby
> 
> One trusted, the other not
> 
> Perplexing
Click to expand...


You know, hack, bill left office with almost a 70% approval rating. 

You loons don't get it


----------



## Lakhota

Trump has even turned the news into x-rated filth - unfit for children and decent people.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> I mean seriously think about what the Clinton campaign is doing...they are trying to paint Donald Trump as an abuser of women!  The sheer chutzpah of that is breathtaking!  It would be like Oprah accusing someone else of being overweight...



Ummm...yes that is what they are doing

Just by playing back Trumps own words


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within days they are going to start popping up. As this video goes viral, his little indiscretions are going bite him in the ass. As Republicans know quite well from all their many attacks on Hillary and Bill, no proof is required, the accusation does the damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to pop up that isn't orchestrated by the Democrat party.  Trump is a big BS'r, and most of what he said probably never happened.  It's just guy talk that any of us guys heard from braggers our entire lives.
Click to expand...

. I do agree that there are those who talk a mean deal around other guy's, but in reality they are toothless lions trying to look and appear as if they can feed the whole pride with one swoop of their claw.  How many guy's were virgins actually, but talked a mean deal around the other guy's just to fit in ?  Toad on American Graffiti comes to mind... lol... Someone needs to post his clip where he was talking big, but we knew the deal.. lol... Hollywood has illustration after illustration of this scenario.  Now if Trump is a Toad that's one thing, but if he actually represents what he speaks is another thing... Trump has some splaining to do.  Now we'll just have to see if their is anyone left out there listening anymore. Julian Asange ain't got nothing on this cat who sprung this October surprise.. wow.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Trump has even turned the news into x-rated filth - unfit for children and decent people.


. Don't even try it liberal, because the Clinton's were the pioneers of that crap.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say *as a Trump supporter* that I'm back on my heels. This is disgusting. I've never said stuff like this to other guys - EVER. I don't know what to say. He needs to do a serious mea culpa and I'm not sure that would help.
> 
> I'd like to see him step down and Pence take his place.
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.  I've heard stuff far worse than this at corporate parties.  I've heard women say stuff far worse than this.  One time I was having drinks with some women from the office, and we were talking about one of the female consultants who was making more money than God, and one of the women said "What I want to know is whose dick is she sucking!"  Everyone there laughed for a good 5 minutes.
> 
> Dims are hoping that women all think like a bunch of old nuns rather than how they really think.
Click to expand...

.  A friend of mine told me that he worked in a plant with a bunch of women back in the day, and he told me that you would be surprised at what they would do, and what they would say.  He said the married ones were just as bad as the single ones.  Airing all this dirt in an election just shows how horrible this nation has become.  The win at all cost should backfire is what it should do, but it would be nice to see Mike Pence finish this thing out, and put this election to rest. Everyone I talk to would vote for this guy against Hillary in a heartbeat is what their saying.


----------



## beagle9

Harry Dresden said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.  I can say I never have.  No matter what nobody can condone this.  I know it isn't going to change minds nor do I give a real sh#t who wins...it makes no difference to me but I do like to see the ridicule this election is bringing about this country.  A total dupe believes anything is going to change.  Idiots you are.  Dupes.
> 
> 
> 
> *A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.*
> maybe not to their faces.....but amongst themselves they have and do...
Click to expand...

. And vice-versa.


----------



## hazlnut

The fat lady has sung.

It's over johnny.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Yawn.....


----------



## Dana7360

Iceweasel said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard, Esmeralda?  The Clinton's have always been a "two for one" deal!  Hillary has already stated that she wants Bill to handle the economy for her.
> 
> *Trump's wife was a fashion model*.  Their photo shoots aren't porn.  If you don't know the difference between the two then you're showing either that you're wearing blinders or you're not that bright!
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer.
> 
> I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.
> 
> What you posted is a lie.
> 
> I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos.
> 
> I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, no sale. There's nothing wrong with the nude body. Skanky is a spread shot or something. I'm and artist and have drawn MANY nude women and no one thinks anything of it, especially the model. You are so full of shit!
Click to expand...






I didn't say there was anything wrong with a nude body.

I did say that I would have received copies of those type of photos if the Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazines I photographed had posed for photos like that.

Photographers who do that kind of work aren't well received in the photography profession. We who have class and decency who stay away from that kind of photography are warned and we decline to do the job.

It's an inside thing in my profession. Those who take those kinds of photos, aren't allowed to take photos of decent women. So we avoid taking them.

I always get information on the shoot before I do it. That includes photos of the model. If there were photos like that of the model I would receive them. 

But I've only worked with classy and decent models and companies that hire them to model their products so I've never received photos like that for anyone I've worked with. 

Photographers who do that kind of work are a dime a dozen who rarely are able to break out of the label they've established for themselves which means they will never be able to work in any other type of photography again. Very few models or companies will work with them.

Doing that kind of work is a great way to destroy your career.


----------



## oreo

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...



And girls will be girls.  *You don't fuck around with the largest voting block in this country*.  Right now I am trying to figure out what state Trump can actually win.  I think it's going to be worse than this, Hillary Clinton may win all 50 states.





You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator

They haven't even released his Howard Stern interviews yet--LOL  *YOU WERE WARNED *from the very second that Trump jumped into this race, that it would take 6 months to dig out the dirt from underneath his fingernails, and you ignored it all.
*





*
Right now you have on CNN--Republican senator after senator coming out against Trump.  Carly Fiorina who endorsed Trump just a couple of weeks ago, un endorsed him after this news.  Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.

Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some, sure. For others it will be his call for the US military to commit war crimes. For others, his laziness and lack of preparation. For others his misogyny. For others his racism. For others his Birther idiocy. For others his absurd delusions that he 'knows more about ISIS than the generals do'. For others his lack of temperament for the job. For others his 3 AM twitter rants. For others his tax policy that will add trillions to the national debt. For others his ludicriously poor communication skills. For others his refusal to release tax returns. For others his sycophantic obsession with being in Putin's good graces'. For others his mindless conspiracy theories. And on, and on, and on.
> 
> That's the beauty of Trump: He almost personalizes for each voter his evidence that he's a disgusting human being and utterly unfit to be president.
> 
> Which might explain why he's so obviously losing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not losing anything just yet.
> 
> See if you could answer this question honestly:  A person gets hired by a company for a job.  They provide this person with cell phones to do the job which they accepted.  The company suspects the employee of causing great harm to the company, so they demand to confiscate those cell phones to see what's going on.
> 
> The employee responds by smashing those company cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> The question:  should this employee be fired and thrown out of their job, or should they be promoted to a top company official?
Click to expand...


Answer to your question. Yes this  employee should be fired. 
This is off topic but I will give you a real life example. Talking about destroying company property and yes disgruntled employee tend to act this way. My field service technicians carry company supplied iPhone, laptop, tools, expensive inventory for repairs & service mini van. If an employee performance is in question or in trouble they get a written warning. Depending on employee history or severity of the performance. All company properties are proactively remove from his/her possessions before it gets worst. So far we have not have this kind of problem in last 20 years.


----------



## Flopper

*And it just keeps getting worse for Trump.
Utah Gov. Herbert and Rep. Chaffetz pull Trump endorsements, Huntsman says Trump should drop out. Paul Ryan cancelled his appearance with Trump today. RNC is being urged to cutoff funds to Trump and direct them to Senate campaigns in an effort to save the Senate.*


----------



## PK1

FJO said:


> ... the husband of the enabler bitch ...
> They should remember that the bitch ...
> if she is President, Bill has obviously outlived his usefulness.


A Trump supporter, i presume?
One who refers to a woman you don't like as a "*bitch*".
What does that make Trump ... a. "fucker"?

Then you refer to "*usefulness*", like marrying someone is "useful" ... for sex, producing children, making money off their body, then divorcing the "bitch" for a younger, naive "bitch".

No wonder intelligent women, and men, will not vote for Trump.
Only shallow women, or culturally brainwashed like many traditional Muslims, would support a pig like Donald, who still acts like a frat boy.


----------



## Harry Dresden

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab em by the pussy? That's the big deal? That's why we already have 987 threads on it?
> How many guys can HONESTLY say they don't make sexist jokes? And woman for that matter?
> You people are beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
Click to expand...

so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....


----------



## Harry Dresden

beagle9 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.  I can say I never have.  No matter what nobody can condone this.  I know it isn't going to change minds nor do I give a real sh#t who wins...it makes no difference to me but I do like to see the ridicule this election is bringing about this country.  A total dupe believes anything is going to change.  Idiots you are.  Dupes.
> 
> 
> 
> *A real mean does not look at or speak about women this way.*
> maybe not to their faces.....but amongst themselves they have and do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And vice-versa.
Click to expand...

no doubt....


----------



## boedicca

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...




Why does this bother you?  Didn't your heroes Bubba and hiLIARy established in 1998 that Sex Doesn't Matter?


----------



## PK1

Harry Dresden said:


> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....


You have never heard of "maturity"?


----------



## candycorn

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sort of get the feeling that this thread is the breaking point for this supporters.  They no longer defend what he says.  There has been a shift.  It's now more or less, a matter of, "Yeah, he said it and at least you know he wants to bang this woman instead of making you wonder about it"...as if we sit around and wonder about how much Donald lusts after someone.
> 
> For most Americans, the point of Trump being indefensible was crossed several weeks back.  For those in his camp, I think we finally crossed that barrier now.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if his kids are behind the latest round of leaks.  There seems to be a mark of precision to them...  No hidden microphones, or I-Phone videos, no sruveilance camera footage, no ambiguity or wiggle room for dismissal.  Either Hillary has a mole in the Trump organization (which is entirely possible) or it's an inside job trying to bring the campaign down before he blows whatever personal credibility he has left.
> 
> If  you look at his brand; all there is left is a name.  Other companies pay for the bricks and mortar of the buildings, the glass and steel, and the workers who shape them.  His contribution is his name and maybe management of the property.  Thats it.  Moving forward, fewer and fewer developers will want this association and you'll see it slapped on the sides of lesser properties by his kids.  The curtain has been drawn and people are getting a good look at the man behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a line for those in his camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has a line....
> For the hardest core of supporters, it's probably radio silence on whether they are supporting this small fraction of a man any longer.
> For one level out from there, it's "Well, at lest he's not Hillary" still showing disdain for her as rationale of voting for him.
> For one level out from there, it's "anyone but Hillary"
> For one leve out from there, you start to see non-voting
> From there...you see peeling away.  I have friends back in Texas who just giggle when I bring it up.
> 
> On 10/22, I'll be at a wedding down there and have been in contact with several red meat Trump supporters.  They are pretty much speechless at this point when the topic comes up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Both Trump and Hillary should be disqualified... This has turned into a freak show from hades.  When all we can do is produce this kind of caliber of human beings to represent this nation, it's a crying shame is what it is.
Click to expand...



Only Drumpf has tried to turn our politics into a seedy XXX peep show type of experience.  HRC definitely has some baggage but when you’re in politics for 30 years, you’ll get some.  Name one who has been around that long who doesn’t.  Your messiah has been in the game for 15 months and has put Samsonite and American Tourister out of business with the baggage he’s created.


----------



## Harry Dresden

PK1 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
Click to expand...

maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...


----------



## PK1

Harry Dresden said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
Click to expand...

I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks. 
However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think


----------



## HappyJoy

Manonthestreet said:


> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think



No.


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
Click to expand...


Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.


----------



## candycorn

Manonthestreet said:


> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think



So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?


----------



## HappyJoy

Looks like Pence is trying to thread the needle. 

Mike Pence 'Offended' By Donald Trump's Lewd Remarks About Women | Huffington Post

_Indiana Gov. Mike Pence, the Republican vice presidential nominee, released a statement Saturday denouncing lewd comments Donald Trump made about women in 2005, saying he “cannot defend them.”

“As a husband and father, I was offended by the words and actions described by Donald Trump in the eleven-year-old video released yesterday. I do not condone his remarks and cannot defend them,” Pence said in a statement. “I am grateful that he has expressed remorse and apologized to the American people. We pray for his family and look forward to the opportunity he has to show what is in his heart when he goes before the nation tomorrow night.”
_
Pence is weak.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.
Click to expand...


Underage.


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton isn't running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> His accomplice is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming a woman for the sins of her husband, how nice of you usher back 7th century mentality.
Click to expand...

She is his accomplice.  She tried to cover up his crimes.  She is legally liable.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> Looks like Pence is trying to thread the needle.
> 
> Mike Pence 'Offended' By Donald Trump's Lewd Remarks About Women | Huffington Post
> 
> _Indiana Gov. Mike Pence, the Republican vice presidential nominee, released a statement Saturday denouncing lewd comments Donald Trump made about women in 2005, saying he “cannot defend them.”
> 
> “As a husband and father, I was offended by the words and actions described by Donald Trump in the eleven-year-old video released yesterday. I do not condone his remarks and cannot defend them,” Pence said in a statement. “I am grateful that he has expressed remorse and apologized to the American people. We pray for his family and look forward to the opportunity he has to show what is in his heart when he goes before the nation tomorrow night.”
> _
> Pence is weak.



That's about all this episode warrants.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Underage.
Click to expand...


No, they were of legal age.


----------



## Lakhota

Holy shit, how much worse can it get?

*GROPER IN CHIEF: Attempted Rape In Ivanka’s Bedroom*


----------



## Manonthestreet

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
Click to expand...

No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what men say about women when they aren't around?  You sound just like that old lady that Ruth Buzzy used to play on Laugh In.
> 
> 
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Underage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were of legal age.
Click to expand...


Is anyone surprised anymore when you are wrong?

Exclusive: The Sexually Explicit Internet Messages That Led to Fla. Rep. Foley's Resignation

Florida Rep. Mark Foley's resignation came just hours after ABC News questioned the congressman about a series of sexually explicit instant messages involving congressional pages, high school students who are under 18 years of age.


----------



## candycorn

Manonthestreet said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
Click to expand...



It does?
How?


----------



## Harry Dresden

PK1 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
Click to expand...

rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....


----------



## coldjoint

Lakhota said:


> Holy shit, how much worse can it get?
> 
> *GROPER IN CHIEF: Attempted Rape In Ivanka’s Bedroom*



I have never seen the NYT on the racks at the checkout line in supermarkets. That is where it belongs.


----------



## Manonthestreet

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
Click to expand...

Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail


----------



## PK1

HappyJoy said:


> Looks like Pence is trying to thread the needle.
> Mike Pence 'Offended' By Donald Trump's Lewd Remarks About Women | Huffington Post
> Pence is weak.


Actually, Pence is a shrewd politician, who is looking ahead to 2020.
An asshole nevertheless.


----------



## candycorn

Manonthestreet said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
Click to expand...


Don’t know.
But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?


----------



## PK1

Harry Dresden said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
Click to expand...

They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.


----------



## bripat9643

oreo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And girls will be girls.  *You don't fuck around with the largest voting block in this country*.  Right now I am trying to figure out what state Trump can actually win.  I think it's going to be worse than this, Hillary Clinton may win all 50 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator
> 
> They haven't even released his Howard Stern interviews yet--LOL  *YOU WERE WARNED *from the very second that Trump jumped into this race, that it would take 6 months to dig out the dirt from underneath his fingernails, and you ignored it all.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Right now you have on CNN--Republican senator after senator coming out against Trump.  Carly Fiorina who endorsed Trump just a couple of weeks ago, un endorsed him after this news.  Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all stood up for him yesterday.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
Click to expand...

You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is the very person who gives Weiner a pass for showing his dick to women, but Trump is the devil for saying pussy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Underage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised anymore when you are wrong?
> 
> Exclusive: The Sexually Explicit Internet Messages That Led to Fla. Rep. Foley's Resignation
> 
> Florida Rep. Mark Foley's resignation came just hours after ABC News questioned the congressman about a series of sexually explicit instant messages involving congressional pages, high school students who are under 18 years of age.
Click to expand...


It happens on rare occasions. On the other hand, you are wrong virtually every time you post.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
Click to expand...

Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor psycho willow ijit. You can't tell the difference between sexual assault and sending a consenting adult a picture? (And I don't think I said sending a 15 year old a picture was ok, lying loon).
> 
> No surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Foley had to resign for sending some text messages to males who were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Underage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were of legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised anymore when you are wrong?
> 
> Exclusive: The Sexually Explicit Internet Messages That Led to Fla. Rep. Foley's Resignation
> 
> Florida Rep. Mark Foley's resignation came just hours after ABC News questioned the congressman about a series of sexually explicit instant messages involving congressional pages, high school students who are under 18 years of age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens on rare occasions. On the other hand, you are wrong virtually every time you post.
Click to expand...



fail.


----------



## HappyJoy

This is for you Ivanka:


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
Click to expand...

It goes to show that you make stuff up like a douche bag liar.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have never heard of "maturity"?
> 
> 
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
Click to expand...

I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".


----------



## NoNukes

Meathead said:


> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?


You are an asshole too.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> maturity my ass....you are another one denying that a bunch of men sitting around can get get pretty raunchy if the subject of women come up....are you saying this never happens with grown men,even "mature" ones?...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
Click to expand...

How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> This is for you Ivanka:



It doesn't seem to work on all the douche bag Clinton apologists.


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you Ivanka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to work on all the douche bag Clinton apologists.
Click to expand...


Hillary doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Meathead

NoNukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
Click to expand...

No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.


----------



## Muhammed

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.


Why not? Do you think that Christians don't have sex?


----------



## bripat9643

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you Ivanka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to work on all the douche bag Clinton apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary doesn't have this problem.
Click to expand...

No, just everyone who votes for her has it.


----------



## oreo

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
Click to expand...



No--I don't listen or watch these knuckle heads.  I am on all kinds of political boards and *READ--something the TEA PARTY groupie is incapable of doing-*-LOL  I have been a political junky for years with over 11,500 posts on this site alone.  In fact, I was one of the ones that was sounding the *ALARM BELL on Trump, that you ignored. * Here is a great article on this, as other Republicans were doing the same.
All Along I Thought Trump Wasn’t a Conservative/Republican, But Now I Realize I’m Not

You probably didn't see this one either.


All in the name of ratings and those obscene profit breaks.
Donald Trump broke the conservative media

*We'll see if FOX NEWS **survives after this Tsunami hits the Republican party on election night.*

_"Fox News, meanwhile, has given Donald Trump the level of positive coverage that money could never (legally) buy, and as a result, they’ve dropped in the ratings. It’s no coincidence that as Trump enablers and outright supporters have focused more and more on Trump, their level of appeal has dropped. They don’t have the diversity of panelists CNN has managed to grab, and they don’t have hosts who allow both sides to speak freely.

What’s more, the rising star of Fox News, Megyn Kelly, was fast becoming the most popular personality, and then Donald Trump not only insulted her, but the network on multiple occasions met with Trump to try to work things out and get him to come back on the air. If Kelly decided not to remain with Fox News when her contract is up, Fox News would fall even further – and they would deserve it.

The quality of coverage is key, and Fox News is not providing it. What they have failed to realize is that Donald Trump is but a blip in the ratings. What people will perceive of you when he has come and gone is what will decide your fate.* And, if the numbers continue to fall, you can pretty much guess what life is going to be like for them after Trump has gone."*_
But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings? | RedState


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt your ass, or dick, is mature. Neither is mine.
> I use my brain to filter natural impulses.
> Yes, when i attend strip clubs with "buddies" from work, i do enjoy watching the naked "girls" & fantasizing. Maybe i'll comment on their good looks.
> However, i rarely trash them verbally or otherwise, because i prefer to respect all people, unless they lose my respect.
> 
> 
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
Click to expand...

You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?


----------



## HappyJoy

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you Ivanka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to work on all the douche bag Clinton apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary doesn't have this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just everyone who votes for her has it.
Click to expand...


Everyone who votes for Hillary is grabbin' pussuy without consent and makes an ass out of their own daughters?

You can spin this all you want, Trump is the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## beagle9

oreo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And girls will be girls.  *You don't fuck around with the largest voting block in this country*.  Right now I am trying to figure out what state Trump can actually win.  I think it's going to be worse than this, Hillary Clinton may win all 50 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator
> 
> They haven't even released his Howard Stern interviews yet--LOL  *YOU WERE WARNED *from the very second that Trump jumped into this race, that it would take 6 months to dig out the dirt from underneath his fingernails, and you ignored it all.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Right now you have on CNN--Republican senator after senator coming out against Trump.  Carly Fiorina who endorsed Trump just a couple of weeks ago, un endorsed him after this news.  Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
Click to expand...

. Ohhh come onnnnnnn... Going a little overboard aren't we ??  You hope Trump will take down the Republicans, but they were already ahead of the curve on this. They gave Trump the benefit of the doubt because of how bad Hillary was, but Trump has been his own worst enemy in the race.  Look out for the fall out, because these tactics can come back to haunt in the worst ways, and especially when you have a candidate that is probably way worse than Trump in which is also being found in Hillary Clinton.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> rarely?....so you have done it?.....so why are you arguing with me?....
> 
> 
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
Click to expand...

How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.


----------



## hazlnut

People with wives, daughters, granddaughters are pulling the Trump signs down from their yards.


----------



## oreo

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to show that you make stuff up like a douche bag liar.
Click to expand...



Trump admitted he said it last night on CNN--and there's nothing made up about this--LOL



What isn't your right wing media bubble reporting this?  No surprise but it's all over CNN.  You were warned that this was  going to happen when he jumped iinto this race.  It's October surprise month, and they have unleashed the Kracken.


----------



## PK1

oreo said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No--I don't listen or watch these knuckle heads.
> ...
Click to expand...

For the record, i responded to "bripat".


----------



## thanatos144

Th biggest nevertrump guy is Donald Trump


----------



## beagle9

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
Click to expand...

 Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dana7360 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion model. LMAO  She did soft core porn. She's a sleaze.
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT what a fashion model does.  'Fashion' refers to clothing: she isn't wearing any. It's pornograpy.  How many of you men would like your wife, sister, mother or daughter to do this kind of thing?  Few I think. You'd have to say you would be more than fine with your loved ones doing this, or adimit you realize it is porn.  Men jerk off looking at this kind of picture.  It's  porn.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what a fashion model does and I can prove that point by posting pictures of virtually EVERY SINGLE TOP FASHION MODEL POSING IN EXACTLY THE SAME MANNER!  Would you like me to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally just scroll by your posts but your caps and what you said caught my eye.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer.
> 
> I've worked with Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazine models.
> 
> What you posted is a lie.
> 
> I know because I would have gotten copies of the photos.
> 
> I get copies of a lot of the work models do before I photograph them. Most photographers who shoot classy women in classy photos get told if they're going to photograph a skank so they can avoid that and not ruin their reputation as a photographer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, no sale. There's nothing wrong with the nude body. Skanky is a spread shot or something. I'm and artist and have drawn MANY nude women and no one thinks anything of it, especially the model. You are so full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say there was anything wrong with a nude body.
> 
> I did say that I would have received copies of those type of photos if the Victoria Secret and Vogue Magazines I photographed had posed for photos like that.
> 
> Photographers who do that kind of work aren't well received in the photography profession. We who have class and decency who stay away from that kind of photography are warned and we decline to do the job.
> 
> It's an inside thing in my profession. Those who take those kinds of photos, aren't allowed to take photos of decent women. So we avoid taking them.
> 
> I always get information on the shoot before I do it. That includes photos of the model. If there were photos like that of the model I would receive them.
> 
> But I've only worked with classy and decent models and companies that hire them to model their products so I've never received photos like that for anyone I've worked with.
> 
> Photographers who do that kind of work are a dime a dozen who rarely are able to break out of the label they've established for themselves which means they will never be able to work in any other type of photography again. Very few models or companies will work with them.
> 
> Doing that kind of work is a great way to destroy your career.
Click to expand...


You are so full of crap!  Once again...show me a single super model that hasn't posed for provocative photos!

According to you...they're all "skanks"?


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
Click to expand...

The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

hazlnut said:


> People with wives, daughters, granddaughters are pulling the Trump signs down from their yards.



Yeah we know.........just like the last 20 times Trump said something liberals didn't like.


----------



## Manonthestreet

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t know.
> But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?
Click to expand...

Isnt that the whole point.....people knew........fail again


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

PK1 said:


> The "treatment" was personal, between two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.



Lack of integrity is not apologizing in the first place to Jones.  That would have stopped everything in it's tracks right there.  But Clinton was too bull headed to lower himself to those standards, and that's all Jones wanted--an apology.


----------



## Iceweasel

HnL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come it matters for Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> It does not.
> 
> Trump supporters are so abundantly stupid that they don't realize that the only way their position is the least bit credible is if they demand Melania comes out calls Donald a pig and divorces him.
> 
> If she deals with this behind closed doors and stays with him, she will be EXACTLY like Hillary.
Click to expand...

No, if she come out and trashes the women he groped, displayed himself to and had affairs with she would be similar. Like I said, you have filters.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lakhota said:


> Trump has even turned the news into x-rated filth - unfit for children and decent people.


Trump made them air it? And I suppose Bill didn't get blowjobs to the dinner table?


----------



## bripat9643

oreo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes to show that you make stuff up like a douche bag liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he said it last night on CNN--and there's nothing made up about this--LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't your right wing media bubble reporting this?  No surprise but it's all over CNN.  You were warned that this was  going to happen when he jumped iinto this race.  It's October surprise month, and they have unleashed the Kracken.
Click to expand...


No one said it was.  What is made up is the faux outrage spewed by douche bags like you.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
Click to expand...

How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?


----------



## candycorn

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.
Click to expand...


The content isn’t the thing.
The comment was made that it was “stale”. 
We just found out about this new degree of loathsome behavior yesterday.
So I made the analogy that if I did something shocking 10 years ago and you found out about it yesterday, are you not allowed to be shocked?


----------



## candycorn

Manonthestreet said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> 
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t know.
> But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt that the whole point.....people knew........fail again
Click to expand...


Did you know about the tape that surfaced yesterday in June?  In July?  In August, or September?


----------



## Manonthestreet

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No analogous....fails as false comparison.......as libs like to say.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t know.
> But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt that the whole point.....people knew........fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know about the tape that surfaced yesterday in June?  In July?  In August, or September?
Click to expand...

Those who knew werent outraged then......why should I be now.......try to keep up


----------



## candycorn

Manonthestreet said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does?
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t know.
> But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt that the whole point.....people knew........fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know about the tape that surfaced yesterday in June?  In July?  In August, or September?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who knew werent outraged then......why should I be now.......try to keep up
Click to expand...


Its impossible to follow your logic.
Because there isn’t any. 
Thanks for playing.


----------



## Campbell

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off. But Trump is describing things he DOES. Actions, not just words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I told you I conned somebody out of 20 grand by selling them a bridge, would you believe I actually did it?
> 
> Most all of the liberals here on USMB are either wealthy, work from home or have their own business.  Yeah, I believe that too.  Actually, I'm one of the few blue collar workers on USMB according to most here.
> 
> And of course, these wealthy liberal business owners come here supporting Democrat politicians that want to tax their business more, take more of their personal income, or make it more difficult to run their so-called business.  How could anybody not believe that????
Click to expand...


One thing I've noted......you win the blue ribbon for being full of shit!


----------



## HnL

bripat9643 said:


> She is his accomplice.  She tried to cover up his crimes.  She is legally liable.


In the history of humankind, nobody would believe that she was his accomplice. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Manonthestreet

candycorn said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I murder someone on tape in front of witnesses.....fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know.
> But if you did and nobody knew about it until yesterday, wouldn’t you expect people to be outraged even though you did it 10 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt that the whole point.....people knew........fail again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know about the tape that surfaced yesterday in June?  In July?  In August, or September?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who knew werent outraged then......why should I be now.......try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its impossible to follow your logic.
> Because there isn’t any.
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

Stale outrage.......thanks for confirming


----------



## beagle9

Do people think that there isn't different characters found in women ?????? How do we know about the characters in which Donald a billionaire has been around most his life, and how do we know that Donald wasn't referring to the very sharks who hang around or go after billionaire's when he was talking his smack ?????   The question is or should be this, would Donald trash talk all women in this way or is he just referring to the ones he has known over the years that exist in his world in which he has lived mostly around in his life ????  Was he referring to the ones who don't hold themselves in the high regards, even though people think that they as women should hold themselves in high regard as according to them and their judgement of them ??? So women according to democrats can't have the freedom to be trash talked about if they like that kind of thing coming from the billionaire of their choice ?????  Was he referring to the ones on the Hollywood scene who will do just about anything for a shot at some of his attention or his money or the ones looking to marry in hopes that he might slip on a banana peel or the ones who may be strippers that love that kind of dirty talk ???  Should his comments be applied to his mother in your opinions or would he say such a thing around his mother for which he holds in high regards ??  A multi-faceted person can work in and out of every situation in life, and all women are not mother Teresa's who wouldn't go anywhere near 95% of the American men in this nation.


----------



## Campbell

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is his accomplice.  She tried to cover up his crimes.  She is legally liable.
> 
> 
> 
> In the history of humankind, nobody would believe that she was his accomplice.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


He's been listening to Trump:


----------



## NYcarbineer

Campbell said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was JUST talk most people could probably brush it off. But Trump is describing things he DOES. Actions, not just words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I told you I conned somebody out of 20 grand by selling them a bridge, would you believe I actually did it?
> 
> Most all of the liberals here on USMB are either wealthy, work from home or have their own business.  Yeah, I believe that too.  Actually, I'm one of the few blue collar workers on USMB according to most here.
> 
> And of course, these wealthy liberal business owners come here supporting Democrat politicians that want to tax their business more, take more of their personal income, or make it more difficult to run their so-called business.  How could anybody not believe that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing I've noted......you win the blue ribbon for being full of shit!
Click to expand...


Or, we could modify this one...


----------



## bripat9643

HnL said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is his accomplice.  She tried to cover up his crimes.  She is legally liable.
> 
> 
> 
> In the history of humankind, nobody would believe that she was his accomplice.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Lot's of people believe it.  Furthermore, it's a fact.


----------



## bripat9643

Campbell said:


> HnL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is his accomplice.  She tried to cover up his crimes.  She is legally liable.
> 
> 
> 
> In the history of humankind, nobody would believe that she was his accomplice.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been listening to Trump:
Click to expand...


That's a "she," dumbass.


----------



## beagle9

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The content isn’t the thing.
> The comment was made that it was “stale”.
> We just found out about this new degree of loathsome behavior yesterday.
> So I made the analogy that if I did something shocking 10 years ago and you found out about it yesterday, are you not allowed to be shocked?
Click to expand...

 Shocked yes, but then smart enough to investigate as to whether a person has moved on from such things over the years, has the ability to learn from people, and would he continue to not grow as a person who might assume the job of a commander and chief ??


----------



## candycorn

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The content isn’t the thing.
> The comment was made that it was “stale”.
> We just found out about this new degree of loathsome behavior yesterday.
> So I made the analogy that if I did something shocking 10 years ago and you found out about it yesterday, are you not allowed to be shocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked yes, but then smart enough to investigate as to whether a person has moved on from such things over the years, has the ability to learn from people, and would he continue to not grow as a person who might assume the job of a commander and chief ??
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, his behavior has really changed quite a bit since then:

Donald Trump Reportedly Sexually Harassed Female Cast and Crew on The Apprentice

Former 'Apprentice' contestants denounce Donald Trump's candidacy


----------



## Oldstyle

This is about as pathetic a display of how you conduct a political smear as I've ever seen.  The Clinton camp has sat on this knowing that they can't run on Hillary's fitness to be President because quite frankly, she's not fit to be President...but they think they can win by bombarding Donald Trump with last minute accusations about how he mistreats women.  It's the same strategy that liberals used against Mitt Romney with his mythical "war on women" only taken to the extreme.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> 
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
Click to expand...

Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!

BTW, i would also NOT vote for Monica ... for President, knowing how naïve she was.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
Click to expand...


What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?


----------



## beagle9

Oldstyle said:


> This is about as pathetic a display of how you conduct a political smear as I've ever seen.  The Clinton camp has sat on this knowing that they can't run on Hillary's fitness to be President because quite frankly, she's not fit to be President...but they think they can win by bombarding Donald Trump with last minute accusations about how he mistreats women.  It's the same strategy that liberals used against Mitt Romney with his mythical "war on women" only taken to the extreme.


. They pulled it on Herman Cain also.  Just look at how well Herman has conducted himself after that bull crap, and he would have made an awesome Prez.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
Click to expand...

Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!


----------



## beagle9

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage ten yrs too late..........sorta stale dont ya think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The content isn’t the thing.
> The comment was made that it was “stale”.
> We just found out about this new degree of loathsome behavior yesterday.
> So I made the analogy that if I did something shocking 10 years ago and you found out about it yesterday, are you not allowed to be shocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked yes, but then smart enough to investigate as to whether a person has moved on from such things over the years, has the ability to learn from people, and would he continue to not grow as a person who might assume the job of a commander and chief ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, his behavior has really changed quite a bit since then:
> 
> Donald Trump Reportedly Sexually Harassed Female Cast and Crew on The Apprentice
> 
> Former 'Apprentice' contestants denounce Donald Trump's candidacy
Click to expand...

. Bill Clinton, oh you said Trump.. What does this all say about Hillary then, you know the one who said if you think I'm some kind of little "stand by your man" kind of gal, then your badly mistaken. Well she lied like hell about that also.  Is there anything these shady characters won't do or say. ???  What's Hilarious is the democrats casting judgement on Trump, now that is HILARIOUS.


----------



## beagle9

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> 
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
Click to expand...

. Yet to be seen if he can take the heat or not..  Here comes the Sunday night debate..


----------



## Theowl32

Wasn't he a Hillary supporter in 2005?


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> 
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
Click to expand...


It's only scrutinized if you are a Republican.  Democrats get a pass.  They can even be accomplices to rape and still run for office.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...

Where is your outrage over hildahag saying equally bad things? Hypocritical retard.


----------



## beagle9

If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "treatment" was personal, between  two consenting adults.
> Monica did not approve, or even know that Linda was secretly taping their *personal* conversations.
> Then, she/Tripp goes to Starr without Monica's approval, making Monica a victim too ... for Tripp's egocentric political gain.
> What an asshole that Tripp was/is.
> If you don't see that lack of integrity, then you must also be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only scrutinized if you are a Republican.  Democrats get a pass.  They can even be accomplices to rape and still run for office.
Click to expand...

BS; everyone running for POTUS gets scrutinized by the opposing parties, if not reporters.


----------



## dani67

isnt new poll after scandal ?


----------



## dani67

i want watch  snl tonight . its very funny


----------



## rightwinger

hazlnut said:


> The fat lady has sung.
> 
> It's over johnny.



This thing will get ugly, fast

Can Republucans contain the damage to just Trump?


----------



## skye

People do not care about this so called scandal or past regurgitated scandals or even future scandals about Mr Trump!


Americans ARE  with Trump  and will vote for him despite all the rubbish the left throws at him.


----------



## HnL

PK1 said:


> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!


Except we know his mind was on his public image, as he said he needed to be sure he didn't trip, because look what happened to Gerald Ford after he tripped. 

So despite having a pre presidential candidacy mindset, he still exercised the poor judgment of bragging about being a sexual predator to a guy who gossips for a living.


----------



## skye

Nobody gives a shit.

Trump will be the next President....get used to it.


----------



## irosie91

On a positive note------remember OLIVER NORTH? 
He has survived----------well.      I was "taken" with him----
he remained completely sober and conscientious no matter
how he was BATTERED.     Trump should review the old
footage.   He, somehow, got REHABILITATED and he is
actually a convicted felon.    Vulgar boyish banter should not
destroy Oliver North--------especially since his rival  (and her
spouse)   have done worse-----abuse of "underlings"   in
IMHO-------beats vulgar banter every time


----------



## irosie91

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lose my respect rarely, and when they do, I may trash them, like the "bitch" Linda Tripp.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
Click to expand...


???    I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
he did not FORCE his  "member"  down her throat


----------



## irosie91

oreo said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Republican that has endorsed or promoted this CHIMPANZEE--has committed political suicide, including those right wing talk show hosts.
> 
> Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Laura Ingram, Ann Coulter, Sara Palin, Michael Savage, Judge Jeanine, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Cruz, Newt Gingrich, Carly Fiorina, Chris Christie, Rudy Giuliani. Mike Pense, Mike Huckabee,  etc. etc. etc.  The list goes on.    You'll never hear from them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   Hannity,  Laura Ingraham and Limbaugh all defended him yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes to show who you listen to, like a choir boy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No--I don't listen or watch these knuckle heads.  I am on all kinds of political boards and *READ--something the TEA PARTY groupie is incapable of doing-*-LOL  I have been a political junky for years with over 11,500 posts on this site alone.  In fact, I was one of the ones that was sounding the *ALARM BELL on Trump, that you ignored. * Here is a great article on this, as other Republicans were doing the same.
> All Along I Thought Trump Wasn’t a Conservative/Republican, But Now I Realize I’m Not
> 
> You probably didn't see this one either.
> 
> 
> All in the name of ratings and those obscene profit breaks.
> Donald Trump broke the conservative media
> 
> *We'll see if FOX NEWS **survives after this Tsunami hits the Republican party on election night.*
> 
> _"Fox News, meanwhile, has given Donald Trump the level of positive coverage that money could never (legally) buy, and as a result, they’ve dropped in the ratings. It’s no coincidence that as Trump enablers and outright supporters have focused more and more on Trump, their level of appeal has dropped. They don’t have the diversity of panelists CNN has managed to grab, and they don’t have hosts who allow both sides to speak freely.
> 
> What’s more, the rising star of Fox News, Megyn Kelly, was fast becoming the most popular personality, and then Donald Trump not only insulted her, but the network on multiple occasions met with Trump to try to work things out and get him to come back on the air. If Kelly decided not to remain with Fox News when her contract is up, Fox News would fall even further – and they would deserve it.
> 
> The quality of coverage is key, and Fox News is not providing it. What they have failed to realize is that Donald Trump is but a blip in the ratings. What people will perceive of you when he has come and gone is what will decide your fate.* And, if the numbers continue to fall, you can pretty much guess what life is going to be like for them after Trump has gone."*_
> But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings? | RedState
Click to expand...



Is number of posts on a message board a  CREDENTIAL?
    I will have to revise my  C.V.


----------



## Faun

Oldstyle said:


> This is about as pathetic a display of how you conduct a political smear as I've ever seen.  The Clinton camp has sat on this knowing that they can't run on Hillary's fitness to be President because quite frankly, she's not fit to be President...but they think they can win by bombarding Donald Trump with last minute accusations about how he mistreats women.  It's the same strategy that liberals used against Mitt Romney with his mythical "war on women" only taken to the extreme.


Aww, poor, baby.


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that any different than the reporter who recorded a conversation that Trump thought was private?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only scrutinized if you are a Republican.  Democrats get a pass.  They can even be accomplices to rape and still run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS; everyone running for POTUS gets scrutinized by the opposing parties, if not reporters.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.   The media ignores all the dirt on Hillary.  You only find out about it on the internet.  The media reported that Hillary's performance when she testified before Congress was flawless even though she admitted to lying multiple times.


----------



## bripat9643

irosie91 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???    I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
> he did not FORCE his  "member"  down her throat
Click to expand...


What he did would get any CEO of a major corporation fired and the company sued.


----------



## irosie91

bripat9643 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> 
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???    I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
> he did not FORCE his  "member"  down her throat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he did would get any CEO of a major corporation fired and the company sued.
Click to expand...


ABSOLUTELY TRUE-----and if he were treated as MILITARY---he would be jailed and discharged dishonorably----losing all
benefits of his CAREER----no matter how long he served.   He would be a felon for life


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.


Bookmarked.


----------



## Campbell

irosie91 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you trash them if they are Republicans.  What makes Linda Tripp a "bitch?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Independent; whether a Democrat or Republican, if they lose my respect, I will trash them.
> Tripp fucked naive Monica big time, like Trump fucks his "bitches".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Tripp fuck Monica?  It seems to me she gave Monica good advice.  It pisses you off only because she had the goods on your idol Slick Willy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who makes up shit.  Bill is not my idol. LOL,
> Monica confided in Linda, who pretended to be her friend. Instead, Linda stabbed Monica in the back.
> Would you like getting stabbed in the back by your "confidante"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did Linda stab Monica in the back?  You are obviously totally unconcerned about the treatment Bill Clinton dished out to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???    I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
> he did not FORCE his  "member"  down her throat
Click to expand...


I guess not....she was under his desk while she was a suckin'

The blue dress was a perfect target!


----------



## RadicalRedneck

I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast


----------



## MrShangles

Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence. 
So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
He didn't rape her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

RadicalRedneck said:


> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast


You have correctly identified Hillary's voter base.


----------



## hunarcy

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.



Bill Clinton and Donald Trump.

One said nasty things...one was accused of raping at least one woman (Juanita Broaddrick) and sexual harassment of many people, plus paying fines for lying under oath...yeah, Trump and the corporate whore's wandering husband are exactly the same, aren't they?


----------



## charwin95

skye said:


> People do not care about this so called scandal or past regurgitated scandals or even future scandals about Mr Trump!
> 
> 
> Americans ARE  with Trump  and will vote for him despite all the rubbish the left throws at him.



We didn't throw anything to your role model..... He did that to himself. Even his wife Melanie was offended. And I can assure you that lots of his supporters that got con will drop him like a rotten egg. 
You may want to ask the senators and governors that are withdrawing their support to your role model. 


With Donald Trump’s presidential aspirations seemingly at risk, his wife Melania broke her silence Saturday on a leaked video that showed her husband making lewd remarks about women. She called his comments “unacceptable and offensive.”


----------



## NYcarbineer

hunarcy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton and Donald Trump.
> 
> One said nasty things...one was accused of raping at least one woman (Juanita Broaddrick) and sexual harassment of many people, plus paying fines for lying under oath...yeah, Trump and the corporate whore's wandering husband are exactly the same, aren't they?
Click to expand...


Trump has now admitting to groping women's genitals.  Trump has been accused of rape.  Trump is an adulterer.

Where have you been?


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton and Donald Trump.
> 
> One said nasty things...one was accused of raping at least one woman (Juanita Broaddrick) and sexual harassment of many people, plus paying fines for lying under oath...yeah, Trump and the corporate whore's wandering husband are exactly the same, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has now admitting to groping women's genitals.  Trump has been accused of rape.  Trump is an adulterer.
> 
> Where have you been?
Click to expand...


But but but, he hasn't been indicted!


----------



## hunarcy

NYcarbineer said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton and Donald Trump.
> 
> One said nasty things...one was accused of raping at least one woman (Juanita Broaddrick) and sexual harassment of many people, plus paying fines for lying under oath...yeah, Trump and the corporate whore's wandering husband are exactly the same, aren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has now admitting to groping women's genitals.  Trump has been accused of rape.  Trump is an adulterer.
> 
> Where have you been?
Click to expand...


I've been ignoring your lies and evaluating the situation honestly.  Which is why I support Jill Stein and reject both Trump AND your corporate whore.


----------



## playtime

ThoughtCrimes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another false equivalency! Trump's admission to another of what he attempted and DID and his attitude of and total disrespect toward women WHILE BEING A MARRIED MAN is far from comparing Obama reading words from a book! Actions speak volumes, shit for brains. You fucking Trump apologists are going to be singing a different tune about that narcissistic piece of shit when Trump is going to be watching the next President being sworn in on TV this January whether it's going to be Clinton, Mike Pence or Paul Ryan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listening to someone who vote for Slick Willy the rapist twice wax sanctimonious about Trump making a lewd comment about women is the ultimate irony.  There is no bar so low that you won't slither under it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up you petulant damn child...your fucking crystal ball is broken and your assumptions are fucked, too, you Gawd Damn TROLL!!
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bripat9643

ThoughtCrimes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the leftists? WHERE IS YOUR PUBLIC MELTDOWN?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same context and you know that.  Trump was discussing on trying to sleep with married women (while being recently wed) and telling people that with fame you can do anything; even just grab a girl by her genitalia.  It's not the same context.
> 
> And don't call me a liberal just because you're mad.  I'm pro traditional marriage, believe in Jesus Christ, believe in gender being something set before coming to this life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had worse discussions with girlfriends at a sex toy party by far.. Give it a rest.. NO ONE, and I mean no one but you liberals buy your load of crap and lies.
> 
> OBAMA USED THE P WORD and took God's name in vain.. WHERE'S THE MELTDOWN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another false equivalency! Trump's admission to another of what he attempted and DID and his attitude of and total disrespect toward women WHILE BEING A MARRIED MAN is far from comparing Obama reading words from a book! Actions speak volumes, shit for brains. You fucking Trump apologists are going to be singing a different tune about that narcissistic piece of shit when Trump is going to be watching the next President being sworn in on TV this January whether it's going to be Clinton, Mike Pence or Paul Ryan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listening to someone who vote for Slick Willy the rapist twice wax sanctimonious about Trump making a lewd comment about women is the ultimate irony.  There is no bar so low that you won't slither under it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up you petulant damn child...your fucking crystal ball is broken and your assumptions are fucked, too, you Gawd Damn TROLL!!
Click to expand...


What "crystal ball?"

What "assumptions?"


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill isn't running for President. Trump is. No matter how hard you try and polish the turd that is Trump's presidential run, you can't get around that.
> 
> This is the man you want to lead our country. One that says that 'when you're a star you can grab them by the pussy'. This man so perfectly epitomizes the GOP its stunning. This is what true GOP 'family values' are.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many people actually consider family values as the sole reason to vote for somebody?
> 
> This is wishful thinking on your part.  People are upset with these foreigners.  They are upset about them coming here and working for nothing thus lowering our wages.  We are upset because they are turning this country bilingual.  They are upset by the countless terrorist attacks we've suffered under DumBama and nobody is doing anything about it.
> 
> But you go ahead and vote for a woman that is so sleazy she lied to you, the US Congress, and the entire country because Donald "SAID" he grabbed some woman.
> 
> The rest of us will vote on issues that actually concern this country like the Supreme Court nominations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are going to enter the voting booth and think......This is the same type of jerk I have dealt with my whole life
Click to expand...


or will be voting for those women who unfortunately _can _say that.


----------



## playtime

skye said:


> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.



his whole campaign is imploding.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm . .  right, a 0.1% decline in the polls is an "implosion."


----------



## skye

playtime said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
Click to expand...



says who

you?


----------



## playtime

skye said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> says who
> 
> you?
Click to expand...


no, reality.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Q why was Trump's hand wet ? 



I woke up this morning with a feeling of despair
I looked for my pussy but my pussy wasn't there
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

I got out a ladde*r and I climbed down to my pet
I saw in a jiffy that my puss was soakin' wet*
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

The doggone hole by the pump
Once she pushed, and in she jumped
There never was a kitty half as pretty
as the pussy that fell in the well
There never was a pussy that could quite compare with her
Pretty as a picture with her long and silky fur -

Well, well, well, well my cat fell in the well, well
Oh oh oh pussy pussy pussy poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

If you have a pussy that you wouldn't trade or sell
Never let her wander or she might fall in a well
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well
Fell in the - well!


A:


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MrShangles said:


> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.



Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
Click to expand...


he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MrShangles said:


> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Grabbing a woman  by her "chimichanga" is in no way an expression of love for women...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

irosie91 said:


> ??? I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
> he did not FORCE his "member" down her throat



Trump did nothing like that either, but Bill is older than I am, and I could never imagine taking advantage of a girl that young.  She was barely of legal age, but that's about the extent of it.


----------



## playtime

TyroneSlothrop said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing a woman  by her "chimichanga" is in no way an expression of love for women...
Click to expand...


quite true indeed........


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice. many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.



And that compares to Hillary how again?????


----------



## irosie91

Ray From Cleveland said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I do not remember BILL actually abusing the little slut----
> he did not FORCE his "member" down her throat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did nothing like that either, but Bill is older than I am, and I could never imagine taking advantage of a girl that young.  She was barely of legal age, but that's about the extent of it.
Click to expand...


I have not accused Trump of anything at all-----the Oval office
thing is kinda  "well documented"


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice. many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that compares to Hillary how again?????
Click to expand...


it doesn't.  you know what else doesn't compare?  his insanity.  tribbles is downright certifiable.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Fire can be used to cook food lovingly or to burn down people and property....Human sexuality can be used both as a venue of Love and a Means of Aggression ...Never the Twain shall meet.... *F*ornication* U*pon *C*ommand of *K*ing  is not love...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.



If both of them were smart neither would bring up any personal issues.  However, if Hillary throws the first punch, then I would respect Donald to throw one right back.

This type of sleaze in elections is one of the things people are about sick of.  Going back over ten years to find this hidden recording, going back 20 years to find a DUI Bush got when he was younger, going back 40 years to find out Romney cut some classmates hair, I mean, left-wing media has gone beyond it's limit to respect. 

Then people come here and ask "Gee, are these the best candidates America can come up with?"  Well Duh.  WTF would want to have things like this done to them?  All the good people say to hell with it.  I don't want to go through that.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If both of them were smart neither would bring up any personal issues.  However, if Hillary throws the first punch, then I would respect Donald to throw one right back.
> 
> This type of sleaze in elections is one of the things people are about sick of.  Going back over ten years to find this hidden recording, going back 20 years to find a DUI Bush got when he was younger, going back 40 years to find out Romney cut some classmates hair, I mean, left-wing media has gone beyond it's limit to respect.
> 
> Then people come here and ask "Gee, are these the best candidates America can come up with?"  Well Duh.  WTF would want to have things like this done to them?  All the good people say to hell with it.  I don't want to go through that.
Click to expand...


hillary is keeping mum... & I'm betting trump won't be able to keep his mouth shut.  he will ramble on, although if bill is there, he might shrivel up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> it doesn't. you know what else doesn't compare? his insanity. tribbles is downright certifiable.



Oh please.  You're talking about a woman who claims she was named after a mountain climber who wasn't even known until after she was born; a woman who thinks people shot at her while getting of off a plane; a woman who has regular conversations with dead people.  But Trump is certifiable?


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't. you know what else doesn't compare? his insanity. tribbles is downright certifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  You're talking about a woman who claims she was named after a mountain climber who wasn't even known until after she was born; a woman who thinks people shot at her while getting of off a plane; a woman who has regular conversations with dead people.  But Trump is certifiable?
Click to expand...


absolutely.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> hillary is keeping mum... & I'm betting trump won't be able to keep his mouth shut. he will ramble on, although if bill is there, he might shrivel up.



There are very few times Trump drew first blood.  Every time he's done anything controversial, it's been as a response and not an attack.  

The first one to bring up personal issues will be the one to lose the battle.  Neither have a real good track record when it comes to that.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast
> 
> 
> 
> You have correctly identified Hillary's voter base.
Click to expand...

. Well to be fair I think we are all in the same situation with both of these canidates.  Hey Mark Sanford of South Carolina proved that because of the stakes involved, that people should hold their nose and vote for the Supreme Court issue, the immigration issue, and the jobs issue in the same way they did for Sanford.  So far Sanford has worked out just the way the voters planned it, so it's the voters who have to be smart in all of this now, and they have to be careful to not fall into the democrats trap in which they have set.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## Lakhota

Trump has proven the value of being politically correct - by not being politically correct.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> hillary is keeping mum... & I'm betting trump won't be able to keep his mouth shut. he will ramble on, although if bill is there, he might shrivel up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few times Trump drew first blood.  Every time he's done anything controversial, it's been as a response and not an attack.
> 
> The first one to bring up personal issues will be the one to lose the battle.  Neither have a real good track record when it comes to that.
Click to expand...


oh please.... he becomes obsessive & acts out in a childish destructive manner....  look at Rosie O'donnel.  he has held a grudge against her for 10 freakin years.  over what?  some silly comedic routine she went into about him with the cacklers on the view.
this... THIS is what he can't let go of.
... & it was silly funny shit.





ya, like I said.... he's nuts.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a point. If it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true, douche bag.
Click to expand...


Is that why Hillary's in jail...


..oh, that's right, she's not.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Apprentice Season 1 and 2 producer Bill Pruitt says there is a lot worse on Trump that was taped during the show's run but was left on the cutting room floor and unknown to the public

Bill Pruitt on Twitter


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
Click to expand...

. Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing a woman  by her "chimichanga" is in no way an expression of love for women...
Click to expand...

. Depends on the woman your dealing with doesn't it ???


----------



## HnL

beagle9 said:


> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...


Quote mining is a fancy way of lying. Hillary did no such thing.


----------



## oreo

Republicans race to withdraw their support of Donald Trump. Some are demanding he drop out of this race now, citing he is UNFIT to be POTUS.


"Donald Trump is being bombarded with pulled endorsements and calls to drop out of the presidential race after a “disturbing” 2005 video showed him making lewd comments about grabbing women “by the pussy” on Friday. As of Saturday afternoon more than a dozen party members had pulled their endorsements from him over the video. The first two to jump ship were Utah Gov. Gary Herbert and Utah Rep. Jason Chaffetz. Chaffetz said Trump’s comments were “so over the top, it is not even acceptable in locker rooms.”

On Saturday, Carly Fiorina and New Hampshire Sen. Kelly Ayotte followed suit, with Ayotte writing on Twitter that she could not support “a president who brags about degrading and assaulting women.” The number of those pulling support for Trump snowballed throughout the day on Saturday, with a full list including: Nevada Rep. Joe Heck, former Utah Gov. Jon Huntsman, West Virginia Sen. Shelley Moore Capito, Colorado Rep. Mike Coffman, South Dakota Gov. Dennis Daugaard, South Dakota Sen. John Thune, Nebraska Senator Deb Fischer, Alaska Senators Dan Sullivan and Lisa Murkowski, and Idaho Sen. Mike Crapo. Alabama Rep. Martha Roby urged Trump to “step aside” and recanted her endorsement. Alabama Congressman Bradley Byrne also pulled support, saying Trump was “not fit to be President” and urging him to drop out of the race. "
GOP Members Withdraw Support for Trump

They should have never endorsed him in the first place. 54% of Republicans did not cast a vote for this Chimpanzee--and be assured they're not going to forget or forgive those that did.






Mitt Romney was all  over the news today making appearances over Trump's latest disaster.

"Mitt Romney, one of the most vocal conservatives opposed to Donald Trump’s candidacy, condemned comments the Republican nominee made degrading women as “vile degradations” that “demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world.”

“Hitting on married women? Condoning assault? Such vile degradations demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world,” Romney, the Republican Party’s 2012 presidential nominee, wrote on Twitter early Friday evening."
Romney: Trump's comments 'demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world'


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> Apprentice Season 1 and 2 producer Bill Pruitt says there is a lot worse on Trump that was taped during the show's run but was left on the cutting room floor and unknown to the public
> 
> Bill Pruitt on Twitter


. Now Hollywood is eating it's own ???  Hey dreamers, you sure you want to sell your soul to Hollywood now ????  Oh that's right of course you do, and the price that comes later isn't nothing to worry about until it's time to pay up.  Plenty of those kinds of scripts have been written in Hollywood as well.  What was the movie with the kid in it from the karate kid movie, where he was wanting to be the best blues guitar player ever, was it Crossroads ???  I think it was.  Great movie or illustration, and there are plenty more examples.


----------



## beagle9

HnL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote mining is a fancy way of lying. Hillary did no such thing.
Click to expand...

. Well I guess we will have to look back at the doc. video of it then.. I think I viewed it here, but I will look for it and post it if I can find it again.


----------



## Flopper

Harry Dresden said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
Click to expand...

*I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *


----------



## rightwinger

Tomorrow will be the worst day of Trumps life


----------



## beagle9

oreo said:


> Republicans race to withdraw their support of Donald Trump. Some are demanding he drop out of this race now, he is UNFIT to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump is being bombarded with pulled endorsements and calls to drop out of the presidential race after a “disturbing” 2005 video showed him making lewd comments about grabbing women “by the pussy” on Friday. As of Saturday afternoon more than a dozen party members had pulled their endorsements from him over the video. The first two to jump ship were Utah Gov. Gary Herbert and Utah Rep. Jason Chaffetz. Chaffetz said Trump’s comments were “so over the top, it is not even acceptable in locker rooms.”
> 
> On Saturday, Carly Fiorina and New Hampshire Sen. Kelly Ayotte followed suit, with Ayotte writing on Twitter that she could not support “a president who brags about degrading and assaulting women.” The number of those pulling support for Trump snowballed throughout the day on Saturday, with a full list including: Nevada Rep. Joe Heck, former Utah Gov. Jon Huntsman, West Virginia Sen. Shelley Moore Capito, Colorado Rep. Mike Coffman, South Dakota Gov. Dennis Daugaard, South Dakota Sen. John Thune, Nebraska Senator Deb Fischer, Alaska Senators Dan Sullivan and Lisa Murkowski, and Idaho Sen. Mike Crapo. Alabama Rep. Martha Roby urged Trump to “step aside” and recanted her endorsement. Alabama Congressman Bradley Byrne also pulled support, saying Trump was “not fit to be President” and urging him to drop out of the race. "
> GOP Members Withdraw Support for Trump
> 
> They should have never endorsed him in the first place. 54% of Republicans did not cast a vote for this Chimpanzee--and be assured they're not going to forget or forgive those that did.


. You mean all these people don't want to stoop as low as the democrats are stooping ??  Well they should get with the program & get with the new majority say the democrats, because their fathers America has been long gone. 

Just ask them or listen to their rehtoric.  The repubs have been out of step with America now for years according to the crats. Hey if you don't support anti-Christian thinking now or transgender restrooms, baking cakes for gay weddings, supporting perverts, higher taxes, a police state, a welfare state, a socialist utopia, a leftist Supreme Court, then you ain't cool man, and you will soon be in the minority forever just ask them or listen to them.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
Click to expand...

. The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.


----------



## HnL

beagle9 said:


> Well I guess we will have to look back at the doc. video of it then.. I think I viewed it here, but I will look for it and post it if I can find it again.


The entire video, not just the nervous laugh that you use from your quote mine.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
Click to expand...

*Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If both of them were smart neither would bring up any personal issues.  However, if Hillary throws the first punch, then I would respect Donald to throw one right back.
> 
> This type of sleaze in elections is one of the things people are about sick of.  Going back over ten years to find this hidden recording, going back 20 years to find a DUI Bush got when he was younger, going back 40 years to find out Romney cut some classmates hair, I mean, left-wing media has gone beyond it's limit to respect.
> 
> Then people come here and ask "Gee, are these the best candidates America can come up with?"  Well Duh.  WTF would want to have things like this done to them?  All the good people say to hell with it.  I don't want to go through that.
Click to expand...

. Yes, and that is just it, their are none perfect no not one, and the Demon-crats are working hard for their master Satan.  It is who he is, and that is that he is the accuser of the brethren.  If go by these tactics used, then like you say no one truly qualifies anymore, and that's sad. Just as in the case of Mark Sanford of S.C. people need to assess what is at stake, and go ahead and hold their noses to do the right thing. It worked out just like they thought, even though they were appalled at Sanford's bull crap in his private life.


----------



## beagle9

HnL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess we will have to look back at the doc. video of it then.. I think I viewed it here, but I will look for it and post it if I can find it again.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire video, not just the nervous laugh that you use from your quote mine.
Click to expand...

. Huh ?  From my quote what ?Ok I looked it up on snopes, and it was a 42 year old case, and she was appointed to the case, and later she chuckled about different aspects of the case, but the guy settled with a plea bargain.  Look it up, because my program won't let me paste copy the link from there.  I use a program that holds back the adds, but it messes up some of the functions.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
Click to expand...

*Hopefully that will happen at the debate tomorrow night and that will be the end of Trump. *


----------



## PK1

RadicalRedneck said:


> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast


You must be one of those MANY uneducated Trump voters who don't know what "dignity" means.
LOL!


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *
Click to expand...

. Wow she couldn't recuse herself from such a case ????  That sounds outrageous to me, so a lawyer has to defend a case she or he might be against, and do such a thing no matter what ??


----------



## beagle9

PK1 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those MANY uneducated Trump voters who don't know what "dignity" means.
> LOL!
Click to expand...

. Would Trump had botched Benghazi like Hillary did, and would he had got on board with a cover up like Hillary did ??  Hmmm.


----------



## Vandalshandle

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If both of them were smart neither would bring up any personal issues.  However, if Hillary throws the first punch, then I would respect Donald to throw one right back.
> 
> This type of sleaze in elections is one of the things people are about sick of.  Going back over ten years to find this hidden recording, going back 20 years to find a DUI Bush got when he was younger, going back 40 years to find out Romney cut some classmates hair, I mean, left-wing media has gone beyond it's limit to respect.
> 
> Then people come here and ask "Gee, are these the best candidates America can come up with?"  Well Duh.  WTF would want to have things like this done to them?  All the good people say to hell with it.  I don't want to go through that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, and that is just it, their are none perfect no not one, *and the Demon-crats are working hard for their master Satan.*  It is who he is, and that is that he is the accuser of the brethren.  If go by these tactics used, then like you say no one truly qualifies anymore, and that's sad. Just as in the case of Mark Sanford of S.C. people need to assess what is at stake, and go ahead and hold their noses to do the right thing. It worked out just like they thought, even though they were appalled at Sanford's bull crap in his private life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> says who
> 
> you?
Click to expand...

Hillary passes out on TV and she's still leading in the polls. Crazy Donald's campaign is DOA.


----------



## beagle9

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything this election might end up being one of the least turned out for, and after Sunday the score might be settled up between these two.  Trump said he wasn't going to say something last time, but he might just bust loose this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If both of them were smart neither would bring up any personal issues.  However, if Hillary throws the first punch, then I would respect Donald to throw one right back.
> 
> This type of sleaze in elections is one of the things people are about sick of.  Going back over ten years to find this hidden recording, going back 20 years to find a DUI Bush got when he was younger, going back 40 years to find out Romney cut some classmates hair, I mean, left-wing media has gone beyond it's limit to respect.
> 
> Then people come here and ask "Gee, are these the best candidates America can come up with?"  Well Duh.  WTF would want to have things like this done to them?  All the good people say to hell with it.  I don't want to go through that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, and that is just it, their are none perfect no not one, *and the Demon-crats are working hard for their master Satan.*  It is who he is, and that is that he is the accuser of the brethren.  If go by these tactics used, then like you say no one truly qualifies anymore, and that's sad. Just as in the case of Mark Sanford of S.C. people need to assess what is at stake, and go ahead and hold their noses to do the right thing. It worked out just like they thought, even though they were appalled at Sanford's bull crap in his private life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. Back when SNL was awesome, but long gone are those days.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm . .  right, a 0.1% decline in the polls is an "implosion."
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

g5000 said:


> It's okay if women are molested by Donald Trump.  It's okay if Donald Trump fucks married women.
> 
> We learn something new about Trump's Chumps every day, and it never reflects well on them.


Of course it's not ok.
Now please list all the Righteous Presidents we ever had before the advent of recording.
It's the same with Corporate Directors and CEOs...they're all scumbags.
You're going to start recording people and stop doing business with everyone who doesn't meet your moral standards?
Go ahead and starve to death.


----------



## PK1

beagle9 said:


> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...


What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
 

For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a point. If it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true, douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Hillary's in jail...
> 
> 
> ..oh, that's right, she's not.
Click to expand...


"She hasn't been indicted" is the leftwing standard of excellence.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> "She hasn't been indicted" is the leftwing standard of excellence.




Um, that's right. Her own husband set up the SP of Whitewater. Look where that put them? What about Bush? He turned down the chance to appoint a SP over the WMDs in Iraq. Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## beagle9

Indeependent said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay if women are molested by Donald Trump.  It's okay if Donald Trump fucks married women.
> 
> We learn something new about Trump's Chumps every day, and it never reflects well on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not ok.
> Now please list all the Righteous Presidents we ever had before the advent of recording.
> It's the same with Corporate Directors and CEOs...they're all scumbags.
> You're going to start recording people and stop doing business with everyone who doesn't meet your moral standards?
> Go ahead and starve to death.
Click to expand...

. Like I said, the democrats are now the party of morals ???????  Wow... I guess they don't like for anyone to join their exclusive club eh ?  Awwhh Anthony Weiner will be lonely if they don't allow any newbies in.


----------



## FactFinder

What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.


----------



## Indeependent

FactFinder said:


> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.


Trump bribed Super Delegates prior to the Primaries?


----------



## beagle9

PK1 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
Click to expand...

. So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
Click to expand...

Bring it.


----------



## beagle9

FactFinder said:


> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.


. I don't know, do you think we could actually find someone unscaved in today's times ??


----------



## FactFinder

Indeependent said:


> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump bribed Super Delegates prior to the Primaries?
Click to expand...

Just Trump business as usual lying and cheating all the way.


----------



## HnL

beagle9 said:


> Huh ?  From my quote what ?Ok I looked it up on snopes, and it was a 42 year old case, and she was appointed to the case, and later she chuckled about different aspects of the case.


Many people have a nervous laugh. In context, she clearly didn't find it funny.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it.
Click to expand...

 LOL, who me ???? Hey I am appalled at both canidates activities in the past, but it is what it is right. None perfect no not one, and let he who can cast the first stone cast it.


----------



## FactFinder

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, who me ???? Hey I am appalled at both canidates activities in the past, but it is what it is right. None perfect no not one, and let he who can cast the first stone cast it.
Click to expand...


Maybe just maybe we are in a "race for the bottom", heh?


----------



## FactFinder

Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.

Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.


----------



## beagle9

HnL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh ?  From my quote what ?Ok I looked it up on snopes, and it was a 42 year old case, and she was appointed to the case, and later she chuckled about different aspects of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people have a nervous laugh. In context, she clearly didn't find it funny.
Click to expand...

 Hmmm, nervous laugh eh ?  That's a first for me.  Your right though, that there dam sure wasn't nothing funny about a case like that.


----------



## Indeependent

FactFinder said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump bribed Super Delegates prior to the Primaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Trump business as usual lying and cheating all the way.
Click to expand...

Elaborate...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

FactFinder said:


> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.



You could, but it would probably end up the same way.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dr Grump said:


> Um, that's right. Her own husband set up the SP of Whitewater. Look where that put them? What about Bush? He turned down the chance to appoint a SP over the WMDs in Iraq. Gee, I wonder why?



Ever hear of the name Scooter Libby?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could, but it would probably end up the same way.
Click to expand...

. I sure hate that we lost the field that we did.  Wow.


----------



## Lakhota

I wonder how Trump feels about "political correctness" now...


----------



## Skylar

FactFinder said:


> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.



Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.

No. No she's not.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> I wonder how Trump feels about "political correctness" now...


. Meaning what ??


----------



## beagle9

Skylar said:


> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
Click to expand...

. Yes, yes she is..


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every group of men I've ever been around without women presence.
> So what is the problem, men love women, it's how we are wired.
> He didn't rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow she couldn't recuse herself from such a case ????  That sounds outrageous to me, so a lawyer has to defend a case she or he might be against, and do such a thing no matter what ??
Click to expand...

*Basically, that's correct, it you've been appointed to the case.  You can't just walk out on a case because you don't like the client or the case.  I hope that is not what you think lawyers should do? *


----------



## PK1

beagle9 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
Click to expand...

Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?

*Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
*A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case


----------



## bripat9643

oreo said:


> Republicans race to withdraw their support of Donald Trump. Some are demanding he drop out of this race now, citing he is UNFIT to be POTUS.
> 
> 
> "Donald Trump is being bombarded with pulled endorsements and calls to drop out of the presidential race after a “disturbing” 2005 video showed him making lewd comments about grabbing women “by the pussy” on Friday. As of Saturday afternoon more than a dozen party members had pulled their endorsements from him over the video. The first two to jump ship were Utah Gov. Gary Herbert and Utah Rep. Jason Chaffetz. Chaffetz said Trump’s comments were “so over the top, it is not even acceptable in locker rooms.”
> 
> On Saturday, Carly Fiorina and New Hampshire Sen. Kelly Ayotte followed suit, with Ayotte writing on Twitter that she could not support “a president who brags about degrading and assaulting women.” The number of those pulling support for Trump snowballed throughout the day on Saturday, with a full list including: Nevada Rep. Joe Heck, former Utah Gov. Jon Huntsman, West Virginia Sen. Shelley Moore Capito, Colorado Rep. Mike Coffman, South Dakota Gov. Dennis Daugaard, South Dakota Sen. John Thune, Nebraska Senator Deb Fischer, Alaska Senators Dan Sullivan and Lisa Murkowski, and Idaho Sen. Mike Crapo. Alabama Rep. Martha Roby urged Trump to “step aside” and recanted her endorsement. Alabama Congressman Bradley Byrne also pulled support, saying Trump was “not fit to be President” and urging him to drop out of the race. "
> GOP Members Withdraw Support for Trump
> 
> They should have never endorsed him in the first place. 54% of Republicans did not cast a vote for this Chimpanzee--and be assured they're not going to forget or forgive those that did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney was all  over the news today making appearances over Trump's latest disaster.
> 
> "Mitt Romney, one of the most vocal conservatives opposed to Donald Trump’s candidacy, condemned comments the Republican nominee made degrading women as “vile degradations” that “demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world.”
> 
> “Hitting on married women? Condoning assault? Such vile degradations demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world,” Romney, the Republican Party’s 2012 presidential nominee, wrote on Twitter early Friday evening."
> Romney: Trump's comments 'demean our wives and daughters and corrupt America's face to the world'


<YAWN!>


----------



## Vandalshandle

It is a good thing that Trump is rich, because he could not get a job heading any corporation in America, outside of the porn industry. In fact, the only major organization who would put up with his public persona might be the NRA.


----------



## Lakhota

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Trump feels about "political correctness" now...
> 
> 
> 
> . Meaning what ??
Click to expand...


Meaning that political "incorrectness" has caused his Titanic clusterfuck.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time. In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is. If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?



It wasn't clear how it was taped.  For all we know, Trump didn't know a thing about it.  And if that was the case, is there any law against it?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow she couldn't recuse herself from such a case ????  That sounds outrageous to me, so a lawyer has to defend a case she or he might be against, and do such a thing no matter what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Basically, that's correct, it you've been appointed to the case.  You can't just walk out on a case because you don't like the client or the case.  I hope that is not what you think lawyers should do? *
Click to expand...


She would have been disbarred.


----------



## beagle9

PK1 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
Click to expand...

 Good grief look whose talking.  You are giving me your interpretation of the case, but someone I guarantee you can come along next, and swing it right back the other way, so then it's all about just who sounds the most honorable and authentic on such a thing, and then we make our informed decision on whether we believe it or not. Now I did see on snopes that it said that most was wrong in the original interpretation someone gave, and just as snopes is there for, it sought to correct the record, and hoped that it did.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> oh please.... he becomes obsessive & acts out in a childish destructive manner.... look at Rosie O'donnel. he has held a grudge against her for 10 freakin years. over what? some silly comedic routine she went into about him with the cacklers on the view.
> this... THIS is what he can't let go of.
> ... & it was silly funny shit.



Yes, and who brought up Rosie in the first place? Trump?  No, it was Hil-Liar.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time. In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is. If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't clear how it was taped.  For all we know, Trump didn't know a thing about it.  And if that was the case, is there any law against it?
Click to expand...

. Some states have laws against recording people without their knowledge, so there could be a law against it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . Some states have laws against recording people without their knowledge, so there could be a law against it.



That's what I was wondering.  I guess more will come out later, but if Trump didn't know he was being recorded, whoever is responsible for making this tape should be held liable--especially if it actually does damage to his campaign.


----------



## rightwinger

PK1 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
Click to expand...

Read about the rights of the Accused and get back to us


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
Click to expand...

She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Some states have laws against recording people without their knowledge, so there could be a law against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering.  I guess more will come out later, but if Trump didn't know he was being recorded, whoever is responsible for making this tape should be held liable--especially if it actually does damage to his campaign.
Click to expand...

Access Hollywood...let Trump sue them for reporting what he said


----------



## Campbell

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I murder someone 10 years ago and you find out yesterday, its all good?
> 
> 
> 
> Come onnnnnnn... Murder and guy talk are hardly the same thing candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The content isn’t the thing.
> The comment was made that it was “stale”.
> We just found out about this new degree of loathsome behavior yesterday.
> So I made the analogy that if I did something shocking 10 years ago and you found out about it yesterday, are you not allowed to be shocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocked yes, but then smart enough to investigate as to whether a person has moved on from such things over the years, has the ability to learn from people, and would he continue to not grow as a person who might assume the job of a commander and chief ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, his behavior has really changed quite a bit since then:
> 
> Donald Trump Reportedly Sexually Harassed Female Cast and Crew on The Apprentice
> 
> Former 'Apprentice' contestants denounce Donald Trump's candidacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Bill Clinton, oh you said Trump.. What does this all say about Hillary then, you know the one who said if you think I'm some kind of little "stand by your man" kind of gal, then your badly mistaken. Well she lied like hell about that also.  Is there anything these shady characters won't do or say. ???  What's Hilarious is the democrats casting judgement on Trump, now that is HILARIOUS.
Click to expand...


The best thing you and a lot of others here on this board can do is begin to practice saying, Madame President!"


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
Click to expand...

Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago


----------



## bripat9643

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Some states have laws against recording people without their knowledge, so there could be a law against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering.  I guess more will come out later, but if Trump didn't know he was being recorded, whoever is responsible for making this tape should be held liable--especially if it actually does damage to his campaign.
Click to expand...

I think it's against the law in California to record someone without their knowledge.  If a Dim had been on the receiving end of this treatment, all you would be hearing about from the media is what an outrage it was for someone to violate his privacy this way.


----------



## JoeB131

WillowTree said:


> Tell me why your standards differ between democrats and republicans. Trump said pussy, Clinton had his dick sucked off and did something god awful with a cigar? You libtards are just assholes.



Democrats aren't the ones thumping bibles telling people what kind of sex they should have or what kind of birth control they should use.  That's all you guys.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
Click to expand...


Yep, and I was right.


----------



## Skylar

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
Click to expand...


Yeah, the alt-right folks have kinda shot their wad on the whole 'destroying america' horseshit with Obama. When they've been caught crying wolf for 8 straight years its rather hard to take them seriously when they go for year number 9.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Access Hollywood...let Trump sue them for reporting what he said



If they illegally recorded him when he didn't know, that's probably what will happen.  If they simply "said" Trump said this or that, then it's his word against theirs.  Not much damage done.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down inside, even liberals know that.  But they're going to try and make this non-story as much of a story as they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow she couldn't recuse herself from such a case ????  That sounds outrageous to me, so a lawyer has to defend a case she or he might be against, and do such a thing no matter what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Basically, that's correct, it you've been appointed to the case.  You can't just walk out on a case because you don't like the client or the case.  I hope that is not what you think lawyers should do? *
Click to expand...

. Lawyers are scum if they can't recuse themselves from a case that is strictly against every fiber of their being. It always amazed me how someone could sit next to heinous killers, and defend them to the point of actually convincing themselves that getting the likes of a Charles Manson off is their sworn duty somehow.


----------



## Vandalshandle

A law against Trump's recorded statement? Hell, I already assume that he is going to sue me, just for not voting for him. If his legal  privacy was invaded, his attorneys would already be down at the courthouse.


----------



## Skylar

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Some states have laws against recording people without their knowledge, so there could be a law against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering.  I guess more will come out later, but if Trump didn't know he was being recorded, whoever is responsible for making this tape should be held liable--especially if it actually does damage to his campaign.
Click to expand...


And once again, the single most outrageous thing you can do to a Trump supporter........is reveal the truth.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me why your standards differ between democrats and republicans. Trump said pussy, Clinton had his dick sucked off and did something god awful with a cigar? You libtards are just assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats aren't the ones thumping bibles telling people what kind of sex they should have or what kind of birth control they should use.  That's all you guys.
Click to expand...

Trump is telling people what kind of sex they can have?


----------



## Campbell

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was not a naive person fresh out of academia. He knew the "real world" and if he had political aspirations, then talking shit with a reporter would have been incredibly stupid.
> As it turned out, his old pompous character was available for scrutiny by the reporter's memory.
> If Trump denied the reporter's recollections, them here comes the recording!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only scrutinized if you are a Republican.  Democrats get a pass.  They can even be accomplices to rape and still run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS; everyone running for POTUS gets scrutinized by the opposing parties, if not reporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.   The media ignores all the dirt on Hillary.  You only find out about it on the internet.  The media reported that Hillary's performance when she testified before Congress was flawless even though she admitted to lying multiple times.
Click to expand...


Horse Shit! I watched all eleven hours of it and she never admitted a goddam thing.


----------



## Vandalshandle

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hillary asked to be removed from the case because she was uncomfortable working with this client but the judge denied her request.  As a lawyer, she had to offer her client the best defense she could provide.    As it turned out, the girl had made previous false accusations. Instead of forcing the girl to testify, Hillary had the court order a psychiatric investigation which confirmed that the girl had made false accusations.  The client was not freed but was sentenced to a year in jail for molestation.  Hillary did exactly what you would expect a good lawyer to do.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow she couldn't recuse herself from such a case ????  That sounds outrageous to me, so a lawyer has to defend a case she or he might be against, and do such a thing no matter what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Basically, that's correct, it you've been appointed to the case.  You can't just walk out on a case because you don't like the client or the case.  I hope that is not what you think lawyers should do? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Lawyers are scum if they can't recuse themselves from a case that is strictly against every fiber of their being. It always amazed me how someone could sit next to heinous killers, and defend them to the point of actually convincing themselves that getting the likes of a Charles Manson off is their sworn duty somehow.
Click to expand...


You never cease to amaze me, Beagle....


----------



## PK1

rightwinger said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read about the rights of the Accused and get back to us
Click to expand...

WTF??? Anything to add?


----------



## bripat9643

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please.... he becomes obsessive & acts out in a childish destructive manner.... look at Rosie O'donnel. he has held a grudge against her for 10 freakin years. over what? some silly comedic routine she went into about him with the cacklers on the view.
> this... THIS is what he can't let go of.
> ... & it was silly funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and who brought up Rosie in the first place? Trump?  No, it was Hil-Liar.
Click to expand...

Actually it was Megyn Kelly.  She's been exposed as a closet Hillary supporter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bripat9643 said:


> I think it's against the law in California to record someone without their knowledge. If Dim had been on the receiving end of this treatment, all you would be hearing about from the media is what an outrage it was for someone to violate his privacy this way.



The reason I'm suspicious is that it's not likely Trump would have made such statements knowing he was being recorded.  

Even though Trump didn't spend one-tenth of Hil-Liar, elections still cost a lot of money.  And if somebody is responsible for Trump losing, they should be responsible to reimburse Trump for the costs of this election.


----------



## JoeB131

Iceweasel said:


> She laughed at getting the killer of a 12yo girl off. That's hypocrisy. You are too stupid to even understand what the word means.



the guy was accused of rape, not murder.
the guy didn't get off, he plead guilty to a lessor offense
She didn't laugh at getting him off, she laughed at the concept of polygraphs


----------



## FactFinder

Indeependent said:


> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump bribed Super Delegates prior to the Primaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Trump business as usual lying and cheating all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate...
Click to expand...

Pretty simple. Claim the whole process null and void due to fraud. Claim Obama interim President till we can redo the whole nomination process. bar Hillary and Trump from ever participating again due to lies,  deceit and other unmentionables.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Titanic is the greatest ship in the ocean! It is irrelevant that is is on the bottom......


----------



## PK1

beagle9 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief look whose talking.  You are giving me your interpretation of the case, but someone I guarantee you can come along next, and swing it right back the other way, so then it's all about just who sounds the most honorable and authentic on such a thing, and then we make our informed decision on whether we believe it or not. Now I did see on snopes that it said that most was wrong in the original interpretation someone gave, and just as snopes is there for, it sought to correct the record, and hoped that it did.
Click to expand...

My interpretation?
Can you not see my source?
What point do you disagree with?
I can't wait to see your "interpretation" ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Skylar said:


> And once again, the single most outrageous thing you can do to a Trump supporter........is reveal the truth.



Well we might be able to do the same with Hil-Liar, but as a professional criminal, she (like her husband) destroys all the evidence.


----------



## AZGAL

THE POWER IS OUT IN ABOUT 4 STATES. guess they are too busy to really care about such stupid "news". boo hoo Liberals! nobody cares. All this Trump stuff is milder than anything...


----------



## Indeependent

FactFinder said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad state of affairs and what  pitiful choices we have on  election day. IMHO we should do a reboot on the whole nomination process. Neither principal obtained their victory ethically.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump bribed Super Delegates prior to the Primaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Trump business as usual lying and cheating all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty simple. Claim the whole process null and void due to fraud. Claim Obama interim President till we can redo the whole nomination process. bar Hillary and Trump from ever participating again due to lies,  deceit and other unmentionables.
Click to expand...

You said Trump cheated to win the Nomination.
I asked you to elaborate.
Your Post is NOT an elaboration of your statement regarding Trump.


----------



## AZGAL

AND>>> if you are a Hollywood Liberal you better be talking about Haiti and putting your money back into that again...


----------



## bripat9643

Campbell said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you imagine he had any political ambitions 11 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows ... 11 years ago, what was in his mind except thoughts about "pussy".
> My point was, that if you are going to run for POTUS, your history will be scrutinized and that's the way it is!
> If he can't take the heat, then he should not be POTUS!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only scrutinized if you are a Republican.  Democrats get a pass.  They can even be accomplices to rape and still run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS; everyone running for POTUS gets scrutinized by the opposing parties, if not reporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.   The media ignores all the dirt on Hillary.  You only find out about it on the internet.  The media reported that Hillary's performance when she testified before Congress was flawless even though she admitted to lying multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horse Shit! I watched all eleven hours of it and she never admitted a goddam thing.
Click to expand...


Hillary Clinton's 5 Biggest Lies in Her Benghazi Testimony - Breitbart

*Hillary Cared Deeply About the Human Cost.*

. . . . . .

*Hillary Thought The Attacks Had Something to Do With a YouTube Video.*

. . . . . .

*Hillary Didn’t Use Sidney Blumenthal As an Advisor.*

. . . . . .

*Hillary Was Transparent About Her Emails.*

. . . . . .

*Chris Stevens Was Responsible for His Own Death.*​


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever. If Hillary had said this about some dude's junk, you people would not shut the fuck up about it and you know it.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that I'm glad he said it because Trump will only lose more of the women vote if this recording gets circulated properly.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
Click to expand...


Big difference between locker room talk and sexual assault


----------



## jillian

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
Click to expand...


Because the truth is out about dumb disgusting Donald?

Yeah that ought to work.


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the alt-right folks have kinda shot their wad on the whole 'destroying america' horseshit with Obama. When they've been caught crying wolf for 8 straight years its rather hard to take them seriously when they go for year number 9.
Click to expand...

You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?


----------



## FactFinder

beagle9 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, yes she is..
Click to expand...

Not after the DNC cheating Bernie out of a fair shot, she has zero moral ground.

Reboot the whole process.. We deserve better than these moral lepers.


----------



## Indeependent

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the alt-right folks have kinda shot their wad on the whole 'destroying america' horseshit with Obama. When they've been caught crying wolf for 8 straight years its rather hard to take them seriously when they go for year number 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?
Click to expand...

Ordering coffee in Spanish.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?


You think USA is now as bad as it was *before* Obama took over in 2009?
LOL!

Let's make America shitty again -- vote for Trump


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time. In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is. If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't clear how it was taped.  For all we know, Trump didn't know a thing about it.  And if that was the case, is there any law against it?
Click to expand...

*I questioned the same thing but when you listen to the tape, there is definitely someone else in the bus and someone had to be holding a camera when they were getting off the bus. 

I'm not shocked by Trump's vulgar language or disparaging comments about women.  I would expect that.  What I didn't expect is he would allow such a tape to be made.  This was incredibility stupid on his part.  Although in 2005, he was a showbiz celebrity and the image this tape creates would not be damaging then, you would think he would have some vision of his future where such an image would be devastating.

What all this means is Trump isn't as smart as he claims.  He can't seem to remember his position from one day to next thus he makes conflicting statements.  His stream of consciousness babble in his interviews is a strong indication that he's very unorganized.  His business is not as successful as he claims and his personal life is completely undisciplined.  How can anyone believe this guy would make a good president?  Yes, I know he has a good spiel.  That's his bread and butter.    
*


----------



## PK1

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You think USA is now as bad as it was *before* Obama took over in 2009?
> LOL!
> 
> Let's make America shitty again -- vote for Trump
Click to expand...

Actually, if you vote for Trump, you will help make America great again… for the top 1%.


----------



## jillian

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you douche bags have been excusing Hillary and Bill for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have a point. If it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true, douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Hillary's in jail...
> 
> 
> ..oh, that's right, she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "She hasn't been indicted" is the leftwing standard of excellence.
Click to expand...


No you insane loon.


----------



## beagle9

PK1 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it...
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief look whose talking.  You are giving me your interpretation of the case, but someone I guarantee you can come along next, and swing it right back the other way, so then it's all about just who sounds the most honorable and authentic on such a thing, and then we make our informed decision on whether we believe it or not. Now I did see on snopes that it said that most was wrong in the original interpretation someone gave, and just as snopes is there for, it sought to correct the record, and hoped that it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My interpretation?
> Can you not see my source?
> What point do you disagree with?
> I can't wait to see your "interpretation" ...
Click to expand...

. Back and forth, back and forth.. Not playing these little liberal games.. I already stated my thoughts, and that is that.


----------



## PK1

beagle9 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin *LIAR you are*!!
> Gotta resort to that Repub propaganda to support the Trump clown?
> 
> For the accurate record, Hillary was *assigned* that rape case, the perp was *CONVICTED*, and she laughed about the *LEGAL aspects* of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> . So I'm a liar for watching a video on this site, and the repeating what I saw ?  Now I went to snopes and checked it out, and yes there was a few things different about the case on snopes, but I still can't understand how Hillary couldn't get off of a case that involved a 12 year old female having been alledgedly raped, and her having to defend her rapist.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you investigate before swallowing CRAP, or is that above your intellectual level?
> 
> *Q*: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> *A*: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief look whose talking.  You are giving me your interpretation of the case, but someone I guarantee you can come along next, and swing it right back the other way, so then it's all about just who sounds the most honorable and authentic on such a thing, and then we make our informed decision on whether we believe it or not. Now I did see on snopes that it said that most was wrong in the original interpretation someone gave, and just as snopes is there for, it sought to correct the record, and hoped that it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My interpretation?
> Can you not see my source?
> What point do you disagree with?
> I can't wait to see your "interpretation" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Back and forth, back and forth.. Not playing these little liberal games.. I already stated my thoughts, and that is that.
Click to expand...

What thoughts ... that represent reality??


----------



## beagle9

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between locker room talk and sexual assault
Click to expand...

. Who comitted a sexual assault??


----------



## bripat9643

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You think USA is now as bad as it was *before* Obama took over in 2009?
> LOL!
> 
> Let's make America shitty again -- vote for Trump
Click to expand...

The economy always recovers after a recession.  Obama did nothing to improve matters, but now we're $20 trillion in debt, our healthcare is in the toilet, and our Constitution is in tatters.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> I questioned the same thing but when you listen to the tape, there is definitely someone else in the bus and someone had to be holding a camera when they were getting off the bus.
> 
> I'm not shocked by Trump's vulgar language or disparaging comments about women. I would expect that. What I didn't expect is he would allow such a tape to be made. This was incredibility stupid on his part. Although in 2005, he was a showbiz celebrity and the image this tape creates would not be damaging then, you would think he would have some vision of his future where such an image would be devastating.
> 
> What all this means is Trump isn't as smart as he claims. He can't seem to remember his position from one day to next thus he makes conflicting statements. His stream of consciousness babble in his interviews is a strong indication that he's very unorganized. His business is not as successful as he claims and his personal life is completely undisciplined. How can anyone believe this guy would make a good president? Yes, I know he has a good spiel. That's his bread and butter.



Without a doubt there is somebody else on the bus: the person who recorded him.  The question is whether Trump knew he was being recorded and if it was done illegally.  Because Trump was a celebrity at that time too, and he would have known quite well if he was indeed being recorded or not.  And if so, I doubt he would have said the things he did.  

I suspect that he had no idea he was being recorded.  As for what took place outside of the bus, of course that was planned.  And if he had no idea he was being recorded, the person(s) responsible should be held liable if not criminal if they broke any state laws.  

Nobody said Trump would make a good President.  Neither would make a good President.  But with our freedoms hanging on the line, it's important to keep Hillary out no matter who she's running against.


----------



## AZGAL

*AY YAY YAY NOBODY *is going to fawn oall over your DISTORTED MAP Faun! just google these maps and see that they all look different. Oh and by the way many of your Blue states are undecided too. Pennsylvania and Nevada will go TRUMP.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AZGAL said:


> *AY YAY YAY NOBODY *is going to fawn oall over your DISTORTED MAP Faun! just google these maps and see that they all look different. Oh and by the way many of your Blue states are undecided too. Pennsylvania and Nevada will go TRUMP.



I think he has Ohio as well.  Trump signs all over the place in our state.


----------



## PK1

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think America is in good shape after 8 years of Obama?  What's good about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You think USA is now as bad as it was *before* Obama took over in 2009?
> LOL!
> Let's make America shitty again -- vote for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy always recovers after a recession.  Obama did nothing to improve matters, but now we're $20 trillion in debt, our healthcare is in the toilet, and our Constitution is in tatters.
Click to expand...

Did you not realize that it's the Republican Congress that passed the budgets?
And how is it that the Constitution is in tatters?
Making up shit again? LOL!


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AY YAY YAY NOBODY *is going to fawn oall over your DISTORTED MAP Faun! just google these maps and see that they all look different. Oh and by the way many of your Blue states are undecided too. Pennsylvania and Nevada will go TRUMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has Ohio as well.  Trump signs all over the place in our state.
Click to expand...

. Sunday will sure let everyone know where it all stands after that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . Sunday will sure let everyone know where it all stands after that.



I have my doubts.  Americans have short memories and a lot can happen between now and nearly a month from now.  Hillary will get some ticks in her numbers, and then they will come back down again I suspect.  

The only people upset by this are the liberals, and they weren't going to vote for Trump anyway.  Our cowardly Governor came out today to say he wouldn't support Trump.  Like gee, you would have supported him if not for this tape?  Seriously.


----------



## AZGAL

View attachment 92705     View attachment 92710


----------



## Dana7360

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit.
> 
> Trump will be the next President....get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his whole campaign is imploding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm . .  right, a 0.1% decline in the polls is an "implosion."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







I'm sorry but Ohio and Iowa are now in blue. They turned back to blue a couple days ago.

Hillary is up to  329 electoral votes. trump is down to 208 electoral votes.

However, that doesn't consider the video bomb that released yesterday. It's very possible that his electoral votes will continue to decrease.

2016 Election Forecast | FiveThirtyEight


----------



## Dana7360

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
Click to expand...






They said the same thing about Bill Clinton in 1992. 

They said the same thing about every democratic candidate since Clinton too. 

The reality is that Bill Clinton and Obama were good presidents who turned around the collapsed economies that both of the bush presidents created.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

("The reality is that Bill Clinton and Obama were good presidents who turned around the collapsed economies that both the Bush presidents created." ) THERE IS SOME TRUTH TO THIS OBSERVATION of yours I shall concede you this lightbearer _Dana Clown Goldmember..._


----------



## AZGAL

didn't it say BEFORE he got married to Melania----and didn't
it say he did not succeed? Sounds like boy talk to me


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I questioned the same thing but when you listen to the tape, there is definitely someone else in the bus and someone had to be holding a camera when they were getting off the bus.
> 
> I'm not shocked by Trump's vulgar language or disparaging comments about women. I would expect that. What I didn't expect is he would allow such a tape to be made. This was incredibility stupid on his part. Although in 2005, he was a showbiz celebrity and the image this tape creates would not be damaging then, you would think he would have some vision of his future where such an image would be devastating.
> 
> What all this means is Trump isn't as smart as he claims. He can't seem to remember his position from one day to next thus he makes conflicting statements. His stream of consciousness babble in his interviews is a strong indication that he's very unorganized. His business is not as successful as he claims and his personal life is completely undisciplined. How can anyone believe this guy would make a good president? Yes, I know he has a good spiel. That's his bread and butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt there is somebody else on the bus: the person who recorded him.  The question is whether Trump knew he was being recorded and if it was done illegally.  Because Trump was a celebrity at that time too, and he would have known quite well if he was indeed being recorded or not.  And if so, I doubt he would have said the things he did.
> 
> I suspect that he had no idea he was being recorded.  As for what took place outside of the bus, of course that was planned.  And if he had no idea he was being recorded, the person(s) responsible should be held liable if not criminal if they broke any state laws.
> 
> Nobody said Trump would make a good President.  Neither would make a good President.  But with our freedoms hanging on the line, it's important to keep Hillary out no matter who she's running against.
Click to expand...

*When the words  "the Donald has Scored' was said there were several people, one with a camera on the bus.  Several people got off the bus before Donald and Bush.  One of them had to have a camera.  At one point, he looked right at the camera.  The whole purpose of this trip was to tape Donald.  He had to know he was being taped.  Also, you can bet Donald would have said something if this tape was made without his knowledge or consent.

I have a problem with the idea anyone would be better than Hillary or anyone is better than Trump.  That makes no sense. *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> When the words "the Donald has Scored' was said there were several people, one with a camera on the bus. Several people got off the bus before Donald and Bush. One of them had to have a camera. At one point, he looked right at the camera. The whole purpose of this trip was to tape Donald. He had to know he was being taped. Also, you can bet Donald would have said something if this tape was made without his knowledge or consent.
> 
> I have a problem with the idea anyone would be better than Hillary or anyone is better than Trump. That makes no sense.



Sure it does, because I can't remember an election when I voted for somebody.

I didn't vote for Romney, I voted against DumBama.
I didn't vote for McCain, I voted against DumBama. 
I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.

Now as for the bus, why were there only cameras outside of the bus and not inside if they wanted to record what Trump was saying on the way?  I mean, if it was planned to record Trump on the bus, how hard would it have been to have a camera man on the bus recording it?

So my opinion still stands: Trump had no idea he was being recorded.  After all, WTF would hold on to such a thing 11 years later?  It's kind of creepy like Monica holding on to the dress that was never washed.


----------



## Dana7360

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time. In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is. If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't clear how it was taped.  For all we know, Trump didn't know a thing about it.  And if that was the case, is there any law against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I questioned the same thing but when you listen to the tape, there is definitely someone else in the bus and someone had to be holding a camera when they were getting off the bus.
> 
> I'm not shocked by Trump's vulgar language or disparaging comments about women.  I would expect that.  What I didn't expect is he would allow such a tape to be made.  This was incredibility stupid on his part.  Although in 2005, he was a showbiz celebrity and the image this tape creates would not be damaging then, you would think he would have some vision of his future where such an image would be devastating.
> 
> What all this means is Trump isn't as smart as he claims.  He can't seem to remember his position from one day to next thus he makes conflicting statements.  His stream of consciousness babble in his interviews is a strong indication that he's very unorganized.  His business is not as successful as he claims and his personal life is completely undisciplined.  How can anyone believe this guy would make a good president?  Yes, I know he has a good spiel.  That's his bread and butter.    *
Click to expand...





It's standard practice in the media whether it's news, TV or movies, the very first thing that is done is anyone who is going to be on camera has to sign a media release to be videoed and to use your image on TV.

Not one second of filming will happen with anyone before those media releases are signed.

Not only did he know that he was being video taped, he gave his consent to be taped and for the video to be used on TV.

I've worked on a couple so called reality shows. I'm a photographer but I also had to sign a media release.


----------



## Ame®icano

Leftist hypocrisy... didn't bother them at all when Barry did it...

"Gotta have them, ribs and pussy."


----------



## bripat9643

Dana7360 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing about Bill Clinton in 1992.
> 
> They said the same thing about every democratic candidate since Clinton too.
> 
> The reality is that Bill Clinton and Obama were good presidents who turned around the collapsed economies that both of the bush presidents created.
Click to expand...


The reality is they both sucked.


----------



## AZGAL

" So my opinion still stands: Trump had no idea he was being recorded. After all, WTF would hold on to such a thing 11 years later? It's kind of creepy like Monica holding on to the dress that was never washed."


----------



## Harry Dresden

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you billy most women including hillary,know that a hell of a lot of men talk like that amongst themselves....[/QUOTE
> Men do not talk that way, immature, insecure boys talk that way. All men have been boys at one time but most turn into men. Some never do; Donald Trump is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh give me a break.....try being honest fudd....and if you are then you have never been around a bunch of guys partying....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference between locker room talk and sexual assault
Click to expand...

doesnt have to be in the locker room....it could be in someones living room watching a game,out on break at work,i witnessed one at a wedding,the groom and co. rating the maids of honor...


----------



## jasonnfree

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


This thread creates over a thousand posts, most indignant about something Trump said about women years ago.  In the meantime, the p.o.s. clintons spent a career f'ing over and raping women.   By the way,  the clintons must really be upset.   The hurricane left hundreds dead in Haiti and the clintons  have to waste time campaigning here instead of spending time trying to make a few hundred million off this new tragedy.


----------



## Campbell

Skylar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FactFinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it. they are both deplorable candidates.
> 
> Our kids, our troops . all Americans deserve better choices than these 2 clowns. Not even worthy to call themselves candidates for President of these United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is qualitatively better than Trump. The last bastion of the turd polishing that has been the GOP's sole task since Trump's nomination is 'Hillary is just as bad'.
> 
> No. No she's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000 times worse than Trump - primarily because she plans to destroy this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...you said the same thing about Obama eight years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the alt-right folks have kinda shot their wad on the whole 'destroying america' horseshit with Obama. When they've been caught crying wolf for 8 straight years its rather hard to take them seriously when they go for year number 9.
Click to expand...


Yeah....they want to make America great again like when Bush crashed the whole goddam thing.


----------



## JoeB131

Ame®icano said:


> Leftist hypocrisy... didn't bother them at all when Barry did it...
> 
> "Gotta have them, ribs and pussy."



Wow, so he's reading a book relating what someone else said. 

That's just the same as Trump saying he can sexually assault married women because he's rich and famous. 

Meanwhile, according to conservative website "Red State" 

UH OH: CNN Reports Pence Is Considering Dropping Out | RedState


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's against the law in California to record someone without their knowledge. If Dim had been on the receiving end of this treatment, all you would be hearing about from the media is what an outrage it was for someone to violate his privacy this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm suspicious is that it's not likely Trump would have made such statements knowing he was being recorded.
> 
> Even though Trump didn't spend one-tenth of Hil-Liar, elections still cost a lot of money.  And if somebody is responsible for Trump losing, they should be responsible to reimburse Trump for the costs of this election.
Click to expand...


Except he is personally responsible for both defrauding his supporters and losing the election (where is the $1B he said he would spend?)


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Except he is personally responsible for both defrauding his supporters and losing the election (where is the $1B he said he would spend?)



How did he do that, by making half-million dollar speeches for twenty minutes to people hoping to gain influence once he became President?


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
Click to expand...


lol, perhaps you can learn yourself some facts cowboy, instead of repeating talking points that just ain't true....

Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case


By Ilana Nathans
Posted on June 17, 2016

Q: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?

A: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.


FULL QUESTION
Did Hillary Clinton volunteer to defend a child rapist in 1975, accuse the 12-year-old victim of fantasizing about older men, later state that she knew he was guilty but got the charges dropped and laugh?

FULL ANSWER
In 1975, Hillary Clinton — then known as Hillary Rodham — taught at the University of Arkansas School of Law, where she founded the University of Arkansas School Legal Aid Clinic. It was during this time that she defended Thomas Alfred Taylor, a 41-year-old man accused of raping a 12-year-old girl.
[...]

Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case

*Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist
Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate.*

*Kim LaCapria*
Updated: Aug 13, 2016


Claim: Hillary Clinton successfully defended an accused child rapist and later laughed about the case.






mostly false
*WHAT'S TRUE*: In 1975, young lawyer Hillary Rodham was appointed to represent a defendant charged with raping a 12-year-old girl. Clinton reluctantly took on the case, which ended with a plea bargain for the defendant, and later chuckled about some aspects of the case when discussing it years later.
*

WHAT'S FALSE*: Hillary Clinton did not volunteer to be the defendant's lawyer, she did not laugh about the case's outcome, she did not assert that the complainant "made up the rape story," she did not claim she knew the defendant to be guilty, and she did not "free" the defendant.
[...]
Audio tapes from the 1980s of Hillary Clinton describing the case to journalist Roy Reed surfaced in 2014 and were incorporated into a video clip associated with the image macro's claims...

The audio on these tapes is difficult to understand, but Clinton can be heard describing the case as "terrible." She did audibly laugh or chuckle at points, not about "knowing that the defendant was guilty" (which makes little sense, given that the defendant pled guilty) but rather while musing about how elements of the case that might ordinarily have supported the prosecution worked in the defendant's favor (i.e., observing that the defendant's passing a polygraph test had "forever destroyed her faith" in that technology)
[...]

FALSE: Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist, Laughed About It

'...
At *PolitiFact*, we decided to review what’s known about the case to see if Clinton accurately portrayed how she came to represent the defendant. Because some of the key players have died, we won’t issue a rating on our Truth-O-Meter.

Overall, we did find a few inconsistencies in Clinton’s recollection of the nearly 40-year-old events. *But we also found significant evidence suggesting she had little choice but to take the case.* And the story itself provides insights in the early career of a potential 2016 presidential candidate...'

NoneNone


----------



## NoNukes

Meathead said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
Click to expand...

Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.


----------



## Meathead

NoNukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.
Click to expand...

How would you know? I doubt you've ever met one.


----------



## NoNukes

Meathead said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know? I doubt you've ever met one.
Click to expand...

I have certainly met many insecure men, such as yourself.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he is personally responsible for both defrauding his supporters and losing the election (where is the $1B he said he would spend?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he do that, by making half-million dollar speeches for twenty minutes to people hoping to gain influence once he became President?
Click to expand...


When you are contributing some money because you think he’ll spend it wisely and mix it with his own $1B commitment, you should expect responsible spending as well as his follow through on the commitment.  Instead, he is canceling ad buys in the swing states and his ground games is something of a joke.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

PK1 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those MANY uneducated Trump voters who don't know what "dignity" means.
> LOL!
Click to expand...

I guess that I am, and what does that make you, a fan of a lying crooked rape enabler!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> When you are contributing some money because you think he’ll spend it wisely and mix it with his own $1B commitment, you should expect responsible spending as well as his follow through on the commitment. Instead, he is canceling ad buys in the swing states and his ground games is something of a joke.



When you contribute money, it's up to them how they spend it--not you.  

He's running for the United States presidency.  As long as the money goes for that effort, there was no fraud.


----------



## Meathead

NoNukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I've had extremely lewd discussions about women all my life. I am 60-years old.
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know? I doubt you've ever met one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly met many insecure men, such as yourself.
Click to expand...

You've never met me.

Maybe if you stopped hanging out in gay bars you might meet men of a different caliber.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy... didn't bother them at all when Barry did it...
> 
> "Gotta have them, ribs and pussy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so he's reading a book relating what someone else said.
> 
> That's just the same as Trump saying he can sexually assault married women because he's rich and famous.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to conservative website "Red State"
> 
> UH OH: CNN Reports Pence Is Considering Dropping Out | RedState
Click to expand...

. Might have been reading what someone else said, but if you have a moral compass, then you would have looked at what someone else said, and you would have said to yourself that your not gonna read that because it is disgusting and not something to be repeated out loud.  But here Obama is reading something like that out loud, and in public, so what does that say for Obama's moral compass ?? He should have thought to himself I can't repeat something as ignorant as that, and I won't.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are contributing some money because you think he’ll spend it wisely and mix it with his own $1B commitment, you should expect responsible spending as well as his follow through on the commitment. Instead, he is canceling ad buys in the swing states and his ground games is something of a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you contribute money, it’s up to them how they spend it--not you.
> 
> He's running for the United States presidency.  As long as the money goes for that effort, there was no fraud.
Click to expand...


Does it hurt to talk out of both sides of your mouth like that?  
Responsible stewardship of contributor’s money is job number one.  
And when he said he’d spend $1B of his own money…I guess that was the first in a long line of lies you guys swallowed.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, perhaps you can learn yourself some facts cowboy, instead of repeating talking points that just ain't true....
> 
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> 
> By Ilana Nathans
> Posted on June 17, 2016
> 
> Q: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> 
> A: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> 
> 
> FULL QUESTION
> Did Hillary Clinton volunteer to defend a child rapist in 1975, accuse the 12-year-old victim of fantasizing about older men, later state that she knew he was guilty but got the charges dropped and laugh?
> 
> FULL ANSWER
> In 1975, Hillary Clinton — then known as Hillary Rodham — taught at the University of Arkansas School of Law, where she founded the University of Arkansas School Legal Aid Clinic. It was during this time that she defended Thomas Alfred Taylor, a 41-year-old man accused of raping a 12-year-old girl.
> [...]
> 
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> *Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist
> Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate.*
> 
> *Kim LaCapria*
> Updated: Aug 13, 2016
> 
> 
> Claim: Hillary Clinton successfully defended an accused child rapist and later laughed about the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly false
> *WHAT'S TRUE*: In 1975, young lawyer Hillary Rodham was appointed to represent a defendant charged with raping a 12-year-old girl. Clinton reluctantly took on the case, which ended with a plea bargain for the defendant, and later chuckled about some aspects of the case when discussing it years later.
> *
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE*: Hillary Clinton did not volunteer to be the defendant's lawyer, she did not laugh about the case's outcome, she did not assert that the complainant "made up the rape story," she did not claim she knew the defendant to be guilty, and she did not "free" the defendant.
> [...]
> Audio tapes from the 1980s of Hillary Clinton describing the case to journalist Roy Reed surfaced in 2014 and were incorporated into a video clip associated with the image macro's claims...
> 
> The audio on these tapes is difficult to understand, but Clinton can be heard describing the case as "terrible." She did audibly laugh or chuckle at points, not about "knowing that the defendant was guilty" (which makes little sense, given that the defendant pled guilty) but rather while musing about how elements of the case that might ordinarily have supported the prosecution worked in the defendant's favor (i.e., observing that the defendant's passing a polygraph test had "forever destroyed her faith" in that technology)
> [...]
> 
> FALSE: Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist, Laughed About It
> 
> '...
> At *PolitiFact*, we decided to review what’s known about the case to see if Clinton accurately portrayed how she came to represent the defendant. Because some of the key players have died, we won’t issue a rating on our Truth-O-Meter.
> 
> Overall, we did find a few inconsistencies in Clinton’s recollection of the nearly 40-year-old events. *But we also found significant evidence suggesting she had little choice but to take the case.* And the story itself provides insights in the early career of a potential 2016 presidential candidate...'
> 
> NoneNone
Click to expand...

. Well everyone will have to make their own opinions based upon the entire story or facts in the case, but as the above states that there are alot of gray areas to fill in, and that most of it was inaccurate, but yet some of it was accurate.  Now how much was accurate, and was the accurate part quite damming if interpreted in that way ?


----------



## RadicalRedneck

So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ask the voters.


----------



## Iceweasel

We didn't pussify America, liberals did. They've been hard at it for a long while now.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Does it hurt to talk out of both sides of your mouth like that?
> Responsible stewardship of contributor’s money is job number one.
> And when he said he’d spend $1B of his own money…I guess that was the first in a long line of lies you guys swallowed.



I guess we can't all have a candidate as honest as Hillary.


----------



## Grandma

RadicalRedneck said:


> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.



So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.

Good one.

Go team you.

Asshole.


----------



## Mac1958

Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?

Oh no, not at ALL.


.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RadicalRedneck said:


> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.



All those participation trophies have had the desired effect.  The Alphas who remain frighten them.  Pajama Boy is their new model male.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Grandma said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


Where's the sexual assault?


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt to talk out of both sides of your mouth like that?
> Responsible stewardship of contributor’s money is job number one.
> And when he said he’d spend $1B of his own money…I guess that was the first in a long line of lies you guys swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can't all have a candidate as honest as Hillary.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that would take precisions…you opted for the man who is 10X as dishonest. Congratulations.
I’m asking all dumbasses this question…

What are you going to do when Hillary is sworn in?


----------



## candycorn

Conquering females?  

Yeah, 54% of the electorate is female.  We’ll see who is conquered on 11/8.  

Seriously guys…you’re making become President way too easy for the democrats.


----------



## Norman

RadicalRedneck said:


> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.



You are right although... Bill Clinton certainly crunched his fair share of pussy. He's no omega... unless it comes to talking to public of course. Instant pussification then...


----------



## owebo

NYcarbineer said:


> Ask the voters.


Just look at you democrats here....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the sexual assault?
Click to expand...


The assault Trump admitted to.


----------



## midcan5

Benito, Mao, Adolph and Joseph, all alpha males, all agree, as do serial rapists and killers, all alpha males, boy alpha males are really people to look up to in the twisted mind of the republican simpleton who needs to apologize for stupid macho talk. It may just be that alpha males as defined by the idiot who started this thread are really the weak and uncivilized, but some people are too stupid to know the difference. Anyone who has no respect for another, or for the traditions of our society, in this case marriage, is an ass-hole plain and simple. A genuine person would recognize this, a stupid insecure person not so much. And the right in America shows just how stupid they are when Donnie is the best they can do, and Hillary scares the pants off the insecure rightwinger. Cling to your guns buffoons they make you a real macho alpha male. LOL


----------



## PK1

RadicalRedneck said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone with an ounce of dignity voting for someone as sleazy as the Hilderbeast
> 
> 
> 
> You must be one of those MANY uneducated Trump voters who don't know what "dignity" means.
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that I am, and what does that make you, a fan of a lying crooked rape enabler![/Q_UOTE]_
Click to expand...

Please explain "a lying crooked rape enabler", and we'll  see how smart you are (not) ...


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...most guys do not talk about it being ok to grab women without their consent. most men in business do not harass the women in their employ by saying to the men around the table "you'd f**k her, wouldn't you? i'd f**k her".
> 
> you know what the problem is with that video, harry? it's EXACTLY who we knew donald is.  he's a pig. And the minute he tries to talk about bill cltinon, he's done.... if he's not done already...
> 
> and before you say "monica".... monica never complained about their relationship and *he* never humiliated her.... that was the work of her "friend" linda tripp and her puppet master lucianne goldberg. and a "man" who cheated on all three of his wives and thinks you should walk up and grab women by the p***y has no business even mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, who me ???? Hey I am appalled at both canidates activities in the past, but it is what it is right. None perfect no not one, and let he who can cast the first stone cast it.
Click to expand...

No, not you. You're a nobody. I'm talking about Crazy Donald. I would love to see him "take the gloves off." It'll be the end of his campaign.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .



Do you think that's it, Mac? Is everyone being "too PC" in their reactions to Trump saying "Grab them by the pussy"?


----------



## AntonToo

LOL It's amazing to watch the right work in "grabbing them by the pussy" into their making of America great again.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's it, Mac? Is everyone being "too PC" in their reactions to Trump saying "Grab them by the pussy"?
Click to expand...

Well, I think many are taking political advantage of it, acting a little more shocked (or a LOT more shocked) than they actually are.  So I would classify that as political opportunism and not political correctness.

The guy is a boor, a buffoon and an ass.  I'm not shocked at all.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the sexual assault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assault Trump admitted to.
Click to expand...


Who complained?


----------



## Timmy

Right wing war against women.  It's everywhere .


----------



## Desperado

Grandma said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...

So when did two men having a private conversation become "Sexual Assault"?


----------



## AntonToo

Desperado said:


> So when did two men having a private conversation become "Sexual Assault"?



Dumbest post of the month. Congrats.


----------



## Faun

AZGAL said:


> *AY YAY YAY NOBODY *is going to fawn oall over your DISTORTED MAP Faun! just google these maps and see that they all look different. Oh and by the way many of your Blue states are undecided too. Pennsylvania and Nevada will go TRUMP.


LOL

Bookmarked.


----------



## Rozman

In the Trump world real men who are married and their wife is having their baby
go after other married women and go after that pussy.....

And any man who doesn't like that behavior isn't a real man...
Anyone who doesn't like that is just a scum sucking liberal weanie...

We love Trump ....

That's the feeling of those real Americans who have had enough ....
Time to make America Really Great.....


----------



## owebo

Timmy said:


> Right wing war against women.  It's everywhere .


So,,you're telling us the Clinton's are republicans?


----------



## Faun

AZGAL said:


> "View attachment 92725 So my opinion still stands: Trump had no idea he was being recorded. After all, WTF would hold on to such a thing 11 years later? It's kind of creepy like Monica holding on to the dress that was never washed."


So Trump didn't notice the mic on his lapel?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Billy_Kinetta said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the sexual assault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assault Trump admitted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who complained?
Click to expand...


Several.

But on your attempted reasoning here, if a man beats up his wife but she doesn't file a complaint,

does that mean she wasn't beaten up?


----------



## Mac1958

Neither party can take the high ground on women.

That won't stop them from trying, of course, because they're both nuts.

It sure would be better if they'd just avoid the topic entirely.
.


----------



## PK1

RadicalRedneck said:


> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.


WTF?
You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Neither party can take the high ground on women.
> 
> That won't stop them from trying, of course, because they're both nuts.
> 
> It sure would be better if they'd just avoid the topic entirely.
> .



Who has time to take the high ground when the Republicans keep taking the lowest.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

PK1 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
Click to expand...

You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> Right wing war against women.  It's everywhere .



And yet the Democrats support the Islamists.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the sexual assault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assault Trump admitted to.
Click to expand...


Name the accuser, and document the charge.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

midcan5 said:


> Benito, Mao, Adolph and Joseph



And Jefferson, Harding, Roosevelt, Kennedy, Johnson, and Clinton.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> So Trump didn't notice the mic on his lapel?



Is that where the mic was while he was being recorded?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> No, not you. You're a nobody. I'm talking about Crazy Donald. I would love to see him "take the gloves off." It'll be the end of his campaign.



According to the left, it's been the end of his campaign since he first announced he would be running.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

NYcarbineer said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the sexual assault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The assault Trump admitted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who complained?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several.
Click to expand...


Name them.

Or pound sand.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't notice the mic on his lapel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the mic was while he was being recorded?
Click to expand...

Unless it moved....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Yeah, that would take precisions…you opted for the man who is 10X as dishonest. Congratulations.
> I’m asking all dumbasses this question…
> 
> What are you going to do when Hillary is sworn in?



Not much you can do.  Maybe pray a lot.   But the best thing we can do is encourage our representatives to not appoint any supreme court justices and do what we can to strengthen the Congress and Senate.  For right now, remind our friends, family, neighbors and coworkers what is on the line here. 

If Hil-Liar gets in, we could easily lose our constitutional rights to own a gun.  Criminals will have a party from coast to coast. Her buddies on the SC will allow her to grant amnesty and even open the border to more foreigners.  More foreigners means more terrorist attacks and more criminals.  Remind our friends that our foreign enemies could all blackmail the new President if she gets in.  I'm sure many have broken into her toy server. 

There is a lot on the line this year.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> Unless it moved....



Moved from where?  I don't recall anybody saying he was wearing a mic on the bus.  He may have put one on before leaving the bus, but that doesn't mean he was wearing it all along.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would take precisions…you opted for the man who is 10X as dishonest. Congratulations.
> I’m asking all dumbasses this question…
> 
> What are you going to do when Hillary is sworn in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much you can do.  Maybe pray a lot.   But the best thing we can do is encourage our representatives to not appoint any supreme court justices and do what we can to strengthen the Congress and Senate.  For right now, remind our friends, family, neighbors and coworkers what is on the line here.
> 
> If Hil-Liar gets in, we could easily lose our constitutional rights to own a gun.  Criminals will have a party from coast to coast. Her buddies on the SC will allow her to grant amnesty and even open the border to more foreigners.  More foreigners means more terrorist attacks and more criminals.  Remind our friends that our foreign enemies could all blackmail the new President if she gets in.  I'm sure many have broken into her toy server.
> 
> There is a lot on the line this year.
Click to expand...

Well you've already lost your sanity, so what else do you have to lose?


----------



## gtarguy921

Maybe we have. 

We've got a bunch of right wingers who believe talking shit about women makes them "manly men."  How much more pussified can you get?


----------



## PK1

RadicalRedneck said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
Click to expand...

Rape enabler? 
*NO*, i do not prefer Trump.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it moved....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved from where?  I don't recall anybody saying he was wearing a mic on the bus.  He may have put one on before leaving the bus, but that doesn't mean he was wearing it all along.
Click to expand...

"All along?"

It was the final 2 minutes on a "Hollywood Access" bus with the host of the TV show.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would take precisions…you opted for the man who is 10X as dishonest. Congratulations.
> I’m asking all dumbasses this question…
> 
> What are you going to do when Hillary is sworn in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much you can do.  Maybe pray a lot.   But the best thing we can do is encourage our representatives to not appoint any supreme court justices and do what we can to strengthen the Congress and Senate.  For right now, remind our friends, family, neighbors and coworkers what is on the line here.
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> If Hil-Liar gets in, we could easily lose our constitutional rights to own a gun.  Criminals will have a party from coast to coast. Her buddies on the SC will allow her to grant amnesty and even open the border to more foreigners.  More foreigners means more terrorist attacks and more criminals.  Remind our friends that our foreign enemies could all blackmail the new President if she gets in.  I'm sure many have broken into her toy server.
> 
> There is a lot on the line this year.



I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election.  But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.


----------



## 12icer

Ten times as dishonest? Who? Let's see Murders worldwide because of the obama-clinton team Measure in the tens of thousands. Murders attributed to Donald Trump,,,,,,>>>>>>>>ANY????  Guess what I choose life !!!!  You liberals suck every pile of dog excrement from shittywood the NFL, NBA >>>> as they rape beat, kill, and generally go through life with a smile creating ACTUAL carnage, All except who???? oh yeah  Donald Trump. SELECTIVE BIGOTS as always You say "IT'S OK for me to murder babies, but "DON'T YOU SPIT ON THE SIDEWALK !!!"


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.



And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
Click to expand...


Feel free to explain how they will repeal the 2nd amendment.  I need a good laugh.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
Click to expand...

Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.


----------



## Ame®icano

JoeB131 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy... didn't bother them at all when Barry did it...
> 
> "Gotta have them, ribs and pussy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so he's reading a book relating what someone else said.
> 
> That's just the same as Trump saying he can sexually assault married women because he's rich and famous.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to conservative website "Red State"
> 
> UH OH: CNN Reports Pence Is Considering Dropping Out | RedState
Click to expand...


True, he's reading the book. That he picked himself.

He's also reading the excerpts from the book, that he picked himself.

There must be some reason why that book and why those excerpts. 

Oh right... pussy.


----------



## nat4900

In that now infamous video of Trump's sexist and piggish statements, there is a nuanced revelation that we should also consider.

After Trump's moronic statements (cheered on by others on that bus), you may note that Trump got off the bus and was acting like a "perfect gentleman" toward the subject of these guys sexual objectification.

To me, his action.....right after his statements....show what in-bred phony and hypocrite he really is.....Pretty much what we would expect from a charlatan who has spent months spewing  "promises" (like he would bring coal miners' jobs back......or that he would fix the corrupt tax system.....or that he has better plans than our generals to defeat ISIS.....or even about building a "beautiful" wall) promises NEVER meant to be kept....and probably laughing at the idiots who actually believed his demagoguery.


----------



## nat4900

Thanks for the bump TinyWilli........as erudite as ever, aren't you?


----------



## Harry Dresden

nat if you did the same thing with the guys you would be the same way when you stepped out and were now in front of the ladies.....this whole thread is kinda pointless...


----------



## Timmy

RadicalRedneck said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
Click to expand...



Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.


----------



## owebo

Timmy said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
Click to expand...

Right....hitlery would rather rape little girls.....


----------



## PK1

Timmy said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
Click to expand...

Trump raped someone, outside his fucking mind?


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .



Agree - there's a lot of silliness there.

But the excuse making for Trumps uncivilized behavior is also a lot of silliness.


----------



## nat4900

Harry Dresden said:


> nat if you did the same thing with the guys you would be the same way when you stepped out and were now in front of the ladies.




maybe........but the switch from pig to "gentleman" helps to show Trump's phoniness and immaturity.


----------



## Coyote

Alpha males.

He who beats his chest the most, hoots daily, obessessively tweets about the remarks from an insignificant former Ms Universe, feels a compulsive need to demean and insult - is not an "alpha male" deserving of an excess of excuses for his adolescent behavior in the mistaken idea that it is the natural masculinity of an "alpha male".

This was pretty obvious when he fell apart in the first debate and resorted in an obsessive week long twitter storm against a woman who's truthful remarks pissed him off.  If he's an alpha male how in the hell did a woman like Hillary play him so easily?

He's an adolescent male.


----------



## Coyote

Alpha males.

He who beats his chest the most, hoots daily, obessessively tweets about the remarks from an insignificant former Ms Universe, feels a compulsive need to demean and insult - is not an "alpha male" deserving of an excess of excuses for his adolescent behavior in the mistaken idea that it is the natural masculinity of an "alpha male".

This was pretty obvious when he fell apart in the first debate and resorted in an obsessive week long twitter storm against a woman who's truthful remarks pissed him off.  If he's an alpha male how in the hell did a woman like Hillary play him so easily?

He's an adolescent male.


----------



## Timmy

gtarguy921 said:


> Maybe we have.
> 
> We've got a bunch of right wingers who believe talking shit about women makes them "manly men."  How much more pussified can you get?



Plus trump is 60 yrs old! And doing this in front of strangers .


----------



## Harry Dresden

nat4900 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> nat if you did the same thing with the guys you would be the same way when you stepped out and were now in front of the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe........but the switch from pig to "gentleman" helps to show Trump's phoniness and immaturity.
Click to expand...

yea just like 99% of every guy who does the same thing including me and you....so how is what he did any different?....


----------



## Snouter

nat4900, I will take a wild guess and assume no female (assuming you are a male) has ever shown an interest in you thus far in your life.  Any evidence to the contrary please post it.


----------



## occupied

He just confirmed what many already knew about him, everything he does is a narcissistic power trip. One just cannot attribute those comments with someone who has any interest in being a public servant. There's probably more to come too, saving the really damaging shit till now was a masterstroke.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Feel free to explain how they will repeal the 2nd amendment. I need a good laugh.



Simple.  When a case gets challenged to the Supreme Court, they simply rule we don't have a constitutional right to guns in this country outside of those in a state militia which of course really doesn't exist. 

What that would mean is that any city or state could make any gun regulations they want.  They could place a $10,000 tax on guns, maybe $5.00 per round of ammunition, get rid of CCW laws, force gun owners to have liability insurance, make it illegal for somebody to use a weapon for self-defense in their home.  The sky would be the limit because you would no longer have a constitutional right to fight them with. 

Several years ago my city suggested they be allowed to sue gun manufacturers for victims of their weapons.  Of course if they could have done that, gun manufacturers would no longer sell firearms in or around the city.  But they wouldn't spend the money knowing that it would eventually be ruled unconstitutional, so they gave up the idea.  

That may not be the case if some Commie leftists flood our courts.  You don't have to repeal the 2nd Amendment.  You can get the same results other ways.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


>


Nothin' more entertaining than watching Republicans eating their own.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' more entertaining than watching Republicans eating their own.
Click to expand...


That proves something... that he's not insider and they're afraid of him. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Siete

Timmy said:


> gtarguy921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we have.
> 
> We've got a bunch of right wingers who believe talking shit about women makes them "manly men."  How much more pussified can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus trump is 60 yrs old! And doing this in front of strangers .
Click to expand...



he was 60 ten years ago ...

thats the grabbing pussy stage of dementia ...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Mac1958 said:


> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .



Your ridiculous myths and contrivances such as ‘political correctness’ and ‘safe spaces’ exhibit your ignorance of, and disdain for, a free and democratic society, and the right of the people to express themselves in the context of our free and democratic society, absent unwarranted interference from government or the courts.

Indeed, accusations of ‘political correctness’ represent the right’s desire to stifle free expression and dissent, to compel conformity, and undermine public debate.

Conservatives’ fear and contempt of a free and democratic is the true threat, not the myth of ‘political correctness.’


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that's it, Mac? Is everyone being "too PC" in their reactions to Trump saying "Grab them by the pussy"?
Click to expand...

I still remember when the right found groping women offensive and abusive. Some of them even called it rape. But that was when Bill Clinton was the groper. Now that it's their candidate, groping is cheered on as an alpha-male accomplishment.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

RadicalRedneck said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
Click to expand...

And this is an example of rightwing misogyny – the ignorant, hateful, wrongheaded notion that women ‘enable’ someone’s bad acts; such as Clinton somehow being ‘responsible’ for her husband’s actions.

From an objective, factual standpoint, Clinton is infinitely more qualified to be president than Trump, whatever her perceived faults and failings, where Trump is unfit to be president and wrong on the issues, his lewd statements notwithstanding.


----------



## FJO

Grandma said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you've come up with a great excuse for sexual assault.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Go team you.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


Trump's words of 11 years ago assaulted no one.
The asshole is you and your deplorable pussified ilk.


----------



## jillian

Faun said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "View attachment 92725 So my opinion still stands: Trump had no idea he was being recorded. After all, WTF would hold on to such a thing 11 years later? It's kind of creepy like Monica holding on to the dress that was never washed."
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't notice the mic on his lapel?
Click to expand...


He did. He just didn't care


----------



## jillian

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' more entertaining than watching Republicans eating their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That proves something... that he's not insider and they're afraid of him. I'm OK with that.
Click to expand...


No. that proves that he's a serial sex offender.

But it's ok. Hes already got the votes of angry uneducated white males. Good luck getting the women you needed so badly


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' more entertaining than watching Republicans eating their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That proves something... that he's not insider and they're afraid of him. I'm OK with that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so what if his own party doesn't want him to be president.

..................


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
Click to expand...

Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative. 

They got what they asked for.

I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.

Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
Click to expand...


So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?  

I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.

The laughs just never stop.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

gtarguy921 said:


> Maybe we have.
> 
> We've got a bunch of right wingers who believe talking shit about women makes them "manly men."  How much more pussified can you get?



What I or you believe about such matters is irrelevant.  Human nature is largely immutable.  Guys talk about women in earthy terms, women talk about guys in much the same way.

That's just how it is.

Now, it could be different with you.  I suppose you and your friends sit around in your jammies and talk about curtain arrangements and cute stuffed animals.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
Click to expand...


Who did Trump rape?

Case details, please.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
Click to expand...

You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal. 

Try reading for comprehension.


----------



## nat4900

occupied said:


> There's probably more to come too, saving the really damaging shit till now was a masterstroke.



Yes, those Howard Stern tapings are proof of almost perverted sexual mind-sets by good ol' Trump.


----------



## OldLady

Another alpha male heard from:


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
Click to expand...

Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OldLady said:


> Another alpha male heard from:



Bob is not a tough guy.  He just plays one in the movies.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
Click to expand...

I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.


----------



## nat4900

Snouter said:


> nat4900, I will take a wild guess and assume no female (assuming you are a male) has ever shown an interest in you thus far in your life. Any evidence to the contrary please post it.




This is not the forum for open "confessions".......Nonetheless, let me share this much (since I'm just a bit younger than Trump)..... I am a male and yes, involved in many years of debaucheries with women since I grew up in the wild 60s and 70s...However, once married (at the ripe age of 40) my life took a different and much more honest route.

I have always respected my women friends, and NEVER abused the real fact that we were equals in any of my relationships.....Trump shows that, with his money and status, he never matured and never got over his insecurities.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
Click to expand...

Feel free to explain what you said.


----------



## NoNukes

Meathead said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole too.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know? I doubt you've ever met one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly met many insecure men, such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've never met me.
> 
> Maybe if you stopped hanging out in gay bars you might meet men of a different caliber.
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
Click to expand...

Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.


----------



## Darkwind

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridiculous myths and contrivances such as ‘political correctness’ and ‘safe spaces’ exhibit your ignorance of, and disdain for, a free and democratic society, and the right of the people to express themselves in the context of our free and democratic society, absent unwarranted interference from government or the courts.
> 
> Indeed, accusations of ‘political correctness’ represent the right’s desire to stifle free expression and dissent, to compel conformity, and undermine public debate.
> 
> Conservatives’ fear and contempt of a free and democratic is the true threat, not the myth of ‘political correctness.’
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should learn about Political Correctness.  It is not about granting freedoms in a Constitutional Republic, but about repressing dissent by use of the mob (democracy)...


----------



## jasonnfree

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is an example of rightwing misogyny – the ignorant, hateful, wrongheaded notion that women ‘enable’ someone’s bad acts; such as Clinton somehow being ‘responsible’ for her husband’s actions.
> 
> From an objective, factual standpoint, Clinton is infinitely more qualified to be president than Trump, whatever her perceived faults and failings, where Trump is unfit to be president and wrong on the issues, his lewd statements notwithstanding.
Click to expand...


Funny is calling clinton  infinitely more qualified.   Oh right, she apologizes for jeopardizing America's security with her emails and promises to not do it again.  This is a little more serious than some foul mouthed locker room talk.  And when did you progs become so finicky about vulgarity, anyway?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think they should have gotten a Republican who would nominate a hardcore leftwinger?
> 
> I love morons like you who think it's smart somehow for Republicans to adopt leftwing policies.
> 
> The laughs just never stop.
> 
> 
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
Click to expand...


Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.

BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.


----------



## jasonnfree

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another alpha male heard from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is not a tough guy.  He just plays one in the movies.
Click to expand...


Not a word out of this guy  deniro's mouth about clinton's emails. He's as bad as most of the hildabots on this board.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're demented. I never said I expected a Republican to nominate a Liberal.
> 
> Try reading for comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
Click to expand...

Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...



bripat9643 said:


> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."


----------



## OldLady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another alpha male heard from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is not a tough guy.  He just plays one in the movies.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know, but it's so great to hear someone say exactly what you're feeling so much better than you can.


----------



## Nosmo King

Trump as Alpha Male and therefore possessing the qualities necessary to lead.  That's certainly an interesting take on him.

But more precisely, Trump is a pig.  His antics do not demonstrate the qualities of a president, the leader of our nation.  His antics, his attitude his character demonstrates he is profoundly unqualified as our President.  He should stay in the business world where his decisions can never directly effect the lives of all Americans.  At least there in business, he can disgrace himself and not bring that disgrace on to the prestige of our nation.

He could be a professional wrestler, bragging and strutting his way through life while revealing a lack of character and being the butt of jokes. I have more respect for our nation to elect a rodeo clown, a petulant teenager, a pig such as Donald J. Trump.

His comments are indefensible.  Calling him an Alpha Male is not a defense, it's an excuse.


----------



## OldLady

jasonnfree said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another alpha male heard from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is not a tough guy.  He just plays one in the movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a word out of this guy  deniro's mouth about clinton's emails. He's as bad as most of the hildabots on this board.
Click to expand...

WTF would he bring up the e-mails for?  You totally missed the point.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you did.  You said it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court.  What's the alternative?
> 
> 
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.

Typical leftwinger.


----------



## jasonnfree

RadicalRedneck said:


> So, it comes out that Donald Trump said some suggestive things and pursued a woman back in 2005. Here's my response: "What does that have to do with anything?" He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male. And I'd say it's about time we had an alpha male as president. I'm sick and tired of these spineless, feckless, gutless leaders who refuse to make a stand, refuse to stick their neck out, and refuse to be courageous.
> This latest dust-up in the media just shows how liberalism and feminism have brainwashed our society to hate strong, powerful men. Just think about the giants of the past. George Washington. Thomas Jefferson. General Patton. Etc. These men were strong, alpha males. In today's society, they would have been relentlessly attacked - called bigots and oppressors. Our nation has become a collection of gutless pansies.
> If you want our president to be a politically correct pansy, than vote for another candidate. However, if you want a strong leader, a powerful leader - one who isn't afraid to make a stand and be courageous - than vote for Trump. Vote for the alpha male.



Naming all those great men of the past.  They wouldn't pass politically correct muster today.  I doubt if ww2 would have been won either.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said no such thing. You are truly deranged.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
Click to expand...

We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?


----------



## jasonnfree

OldLady said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another alpha male heard from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is not a tough guy.  He just plays one in the movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a word out of this guy  deniro's mouth about clinton's emails. He's as bad as most of the hildabots on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF would he bring up the e-mails for?  You totally missed the point.
Click to expand...


I think you miss my point.  Who cares what this floozy dinero says.  The clinton emails should be what the focus is on, but it's not.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
Click to expand...


We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
Click to expand...

Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.


----------



## Mac1958

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridiculous myths and contrivances such as ‘political correctness’ and ‘safe spaces’ exhibit your ignorance of, and disdain for, a free and democratic society, and the right of the people to express themselves in the context of our free and democratic society, absent unwarranted interference from government or the courts.
> 
> Indeed, accusations of ‘political correctness’ represent the right’s desire to stifle free expression and dissent, to compel conformity, and undermine public debate.
> 
> Conservatives’ fear and contempt of a free and democratic is the true threat, not the myth of ‘political correctness.’
Click to expand...

Too funny.

It's all yours.  Own it, for a change.
.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought:  it means exactly what I said it means.  If it didn't, you wouldn't be getting so hysterical about answering my question.
> 
> BTW, I haven't claimed you used the word "stupid" in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*You said it was stupid* to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
Click to expand...


Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.

Who do you think you're fooling?

Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?

BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.


----------



## Mac1958

Darkwind said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridiculous myths and contrivances such as ‘political correctness’ and ‘safe spaces’ exhibit your ignorance of, and disdain for, a free and democratic society, and the right of the people to express themselves in the context of our free and democratic society, absent unwarranted interference from government or the courts.
> 
> Indeed, accusations of ‘political correctness’ represent the right’s desire to stifle free expression and dissent, to compel conformity, and undermine public debate.
> 
> Conservatives’ fear and contempt of a free and democratic is the true threat, not the myth of ‘political correctness.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should learn about Political Correctness.  It is not about granting freedoms in a Constitutional Republic, but about repressing dissent by use of the mob (democracy)...
Click to expand...

He knows.  But as a full-time member of the Regressive Left, he is a liar.

They have a lot to protect - PC has been their most valuable strategy for a long time.
.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dementia worsens. Here you are ascribing the word, "stupid," to me despite your moronic denial that you didn't...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
Click to expand...

I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.



bripat9643 said:


> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.


This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a fool of yourself in your original post, so now you want to quibble about trivia.
> 
> Typical leftwinger.
> 
> 
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Added 2 NEW threads to this topic. All the GENERALIZED comments need to be in one discussion. 
Where you can all fight about this to your heart's delight (while the country suffers).. 

CHECK THE FORUM LISTINGS before starting new threads. *


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've established you're deranged and don't understand English. You _think _that's trivial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
Click to expand...

Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_

As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've established that you disputed my characterization of your post, but you don't want to explain why it's wrong.  You're running away like a scared little puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
Click to expand...


That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on Earth do you think it's my job to explain English to you?  It's perfectly understandable to any person capable of comprehending English. That obviously rules you out and does not become my burden because you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
Click to expand...

It's not incumbent upon me to educate you. If you don't understand English, oh well.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding an answer to the question, I see.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> Why do leftwing douche bags always run away when I ask them simple, easily answered questions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you don't speak English.  You speak liberspeak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
Click to expand...


It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm avoiding nothing. My post is still there. It's completely understandable to any English competent person. What I'm not about to do, is teach you English. If you re-read it and still can't understand it, that's on you, not me.
> 
> This exchange of ours proves you're an imbecile ... and wrong. My post is completely comprehensible to any competent person.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.
Click to expand...

Nope, it's not incumbent to explain myself because you're too stupid to keep up.

Quote me saying, _"it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ as you idiotically claimed I said.

You won't because you can't because I never said that but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is understandable, and I characterized it exactly correctly.  The problem is that now you are trying to deny saying what you clearly said.
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's not incumbent to explain myself because you're too stupid to keep up.
> 
> Quote me saying, _"it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ as you idiotically claimed I said.
> 
> You won't because you can't because I never said that but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
Click to expand...


You've jumped the shark on this issue.  You were caught saying something stupid and now you're making a fool of yourself trying to deny it.


----------



## Meathead

NoNukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm kind of a typical man, but you wouldn't understand being neutered and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Your and Trump's behaviour is typical of insecure little men. Secure, intelligent men respect women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know? I doubt you've ever met one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have certainly met many insecure men, such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've never met me.
> 
> Maybe if you stopped hanging out in gay bars you might meet men of a different caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
Click to expand...

There's a thread about the pussification of America. You might want to address it there.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words betray you. You wrongly claimed I said it was _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> As I never said that, it's clear that the comprehension problem lies with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's not incumbent to explain myself because you're too stupid to keep up.
> 
> Quote me saying, _"it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ as you idiotically claimed I said.
> 
> You won't because you can't because I never said that but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've jumped the shark on this issue.  You were caught saying something stupid and now you're making a fool of yourself trying to deny it.
Click to expand...

Just like I predicted, you won't quote me because you can't because I never said what you claimed I said; but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.

You're nothing if not predictable.


----------



## Meathead

Faun said:


> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.


Perhaps "stupidity" permeates in your posts.


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, deranged, deplorable. It's not my job to teach you English. But being the kind-hearted Liberal I am, I'll give you a clue..... the word, _"stupid,"_ which you ascribed to me -- is actually nowhere in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps "stupidity" permeates in your posts.
Click to expand...

Nah. It's perfectly understandable that I didn't say it's _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_


----------



## Meathead

Faun said:


> Nah. It's perfectly understandable that I didn't say it's _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_


See, we agree about stupidity permeating your posts.


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. It's perfectly understandable that I didn't say it's _"stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court."_
> 
> 
> 
> See, we agree about stupidity permeating your posts.
Click to expand...

Ummm... you agreeing with yourself doesn't actually amount to "we" agreeing. No one else but you can hear the voices in your head.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain how they will repeal the 2nd amendment. I need a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  When a case gets challenged to the Supreme Court, they simply rule we don't have a constitutional right to guns in this country outside of those in a state militia which of course really doesn't exist.
> 
> What that would mean is that any city or state could make any gun regulations they want.  They could place a $10,000 tax on guns, maybe $5.00 per round of ammunition, get rid of CCW laws, force gun owners to have liability insurance, make it illegal for somebody to use a weapon for self-defense in their home.  The sky would be the limit because you would no longer have a constitutional right to fight them with.
> 
> Several years ago my city suggested they be allowed to sue gun manufacturers for victims of their weapons.  Of course if they could have done that, gun manufacturers would no longer sell firearms in or around the city.  But they wouldn't spend the money knowing that it would eventually be ruled unconstitutional, so they gave up the idea.
> 
> That may not be the case if some Commie leftists flood our courts.  You don't have to repeal the 2nd Amendment.  You can get the same results other ways.
Click to expand...


And don’t you think a state like California would have done that already if it were anywhere near as “simple” as you make it out to be?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I characterized what you said.  So far you have posted nothing that refutes it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's not incumbent to explain myself because you're too stupid to keep up.
> 
> Quote me saying, _"it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ as you idiotically claimed I said.
> 
> You won't because you can't because I never said that but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've jumped the shark on this issue.  You were caught saying something stupid and now you're making a fool of yourself trying to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like I predicted, you won't quote me because you can't because I never said what you claimed I said; but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
> 
> You're nothing if not predictable.
Click to expand...

Puhleeze.  Anyone can go back up the thread and see what you posted, and they can see that my interpretation of your imbecile remarks is exactly correct.


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain how they will repeal the 2nd amendment. I need a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  When a case gets challenged to the Supreme Court, they simply rule we don't have a constitutional right to guns in this country outside of those in a state militia which of course really doesn't exist.
> 
> What that would mean is that any city or state could make any gun regulations they want.  They could place a $10,000 tax on guns, maybe $5.00 per round of ammunition, get rid of CCW laws, force gun owners to have liability insurance, make it illegal for somebody to use a weapon for self-defense in their home.  The sky would be the limit because you would no longer have a constitutional right to fight them with.
> 
> Several years ago my city suggested they be allowed to sue gun manufacturers for victims of their weapons.  Of course if they could have done that, gun manufacturers would no longer sell firearms in or around the city.  But they wouldn't spend the money knowing that it would eventually be ruled unconstitutional, so they gave up the idea.
> 
> That may not be the case if some Commie leftists flood our courts.  You don't have to repeal the 2nd Amendment.  You can get the same results other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don’t you think a state like California would have done that already if it were anywhere near as “simple” as you make it out to be?
Click to expand...


State courts get overruled by federal courts, dumbass.


----------



## candycorn

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain how they will repeal the 2nd amendment. I need a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  When a case gets challenged to the Supreme Court, they simply rule we don't have a constitutional right to guns in this country outside of those in a state militia which of course really doesn't exist.
> 
> What that would mean is that any city or state could make any gun regulations they want.  They could place a $10,000 tax on guns, maybe $5.00 per round of ammunition, get rid of CCW laws, force gun owners to have liability insurance, make it illegal for somebody to use a weapon for self-defense in their home.  The sky would be the limit because you would no longer have a constitutional right to fight them with.
> 
> Several years ago my city suggested they be allowed to sue gun manufacturers for victims of their weapons.  Of course if they could have done that, gun manufacturers would no longer sell firearms in or around the city.  But they wouldn't spend the money knowing that it would eventually be ruled unconstitutional, so they gave up the idea.
> 
> That may not be the case if some Commie leftists flood our courts.  You don't have to repeal the 2nd Amendment.  You can get the same results other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don’t you think a state like California would have done that already if it were anywhere near as “simple” as you make it out to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State courts get overruled by federal courts, dumbass.
Click to expand...


California would have tried it at least if there was such an avenue to overturning it; as would half a dozen liberal states.  
 The no-buy/no-fly may be enforced but the 2nd Amendment aint going anywhere.


----------



## Slade3200

koshergrl said:


>


How in the world do you compare Trumps comment about grabbing pussy to Obama reading a passage from a book? Are you really trying to imply that this is comparable or that it makes it ok for Trump to say what he said?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> And don’t you think a state like California would have done that already if it were anywhere near as “simple” as you make it out to be?



That's the point.  California couldn't do it because if it was contested up to the Supreme Court, they would lose the case.  The right-leaning SC would rule that it was against the 2nd Amendment.  

It's the same thing that happened in DC and Indiana.  They refused to have a CCW program for their citizens.  It was fought up to the SC and they ruled that not allowing citizens the right to carry firearms was unconstitutional.


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has a consistent history of 'remarks' & behavior reports are just coming out from the apprentice.  many witness' are saying he's a fucking orange dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> . Still yet we have a woman that got a man off for raping a 12 year old girl, and then joked about it... Your talking blowhard talk by Trump, but Hillary is the more ominous character in this race.  So what does that make her voter base that is holding their noses on her ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, perhaps you can learn yourself some facts cowboy, instead of repeating talking points that just ain't true....
> 
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> 
> By Ilana Nathans
> Posted on June 17, 2016
> 
> Q: Did Hillary Clinton volunteer in 1975 to defend a rapist, who was found not guilty, and laugh about it in an interview in 1980?
> 
> A: Clinton defended an accused rapist, but she did not volunteer. He pleaded guilty to a lesser offense. She laughed when recalling unusual aspects of the case.
> 
> 
> FULL QUESTION
> Did Hillary Clinton volunteer to defend a child rapist in 1975, accuse the 12-year-old victim of fantasizing about older men, later state that she knew he was guilty but got the charges dropped and laugh?
> 
> FULL ANSWER
> In 1975, Hillary Clinton — then known as Hillary Rodham — taught at the University of Arkansas School of Law, where she founded the University of Arkansas School Legal Aid Clinic. It was during this time that she defended Thomas Alfred Taylor, a 41-year-old man accused of raping a 12-year-old girl.
> [...]
> 
> Clinton’s 1975 Rape Case
> 
> *Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist
> Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate.*
> 
> *Kim LaCapria*
> Updated: Aug 13, 2016
> 
> 
> Claim: Hillary Clinton successfully defended an accused child rapist and later laughed about the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly false
> *WHAT'S TRUE*: In 1975, young lawyer Hillary Rodham was appointed to represent a defendant charged with raping a 12-year-old girl. Clinton reluctantly took on the case, which ended with a plea bargain for the defendant, and later chuckled about some aspects of the case when discussing it years later.
> *
> 
> WHAT'S FALSE*: Hillary Clinton did not volunteer to be the defendant's lawyer, she did not laugh about the case's outcome, she did not assert that the complainant "made up the rape story," she did not claim she knew the defendant to be guilty, and she did not "free" the defendant.
> [...]
> Audio tapes from the 1980s of Hillary Clinton describing the case to journalist Roy Reed surfaced in 2014 and were incorporated into a video clip associated with the image macro's claims...
> 
> The audio on these tapes is difficult to understand, but Clinton can be heard describing the case as "terrible." She did audibly laugh or chuckle at points, not about "knowing that the defendant was guilty" (which makes little sense, given that the defendant pled guilty) but rather while musing about how elements of the case that might ordinarily have supported the prosecution worked in the defendant's favor (i.e., observing that the defendant's passing a polygraph test had "forever destroyed her faith" in that technology)
> [...]
> 
> FALSE: Hillary Clinton Freed Child Rapist, Laughed About It
> 
> '...
> At *PolitiFact*, we decided to review what’s known about the case to see if Clinton accurately portrayed how she came to represent the defendant. Because some of the key players have died, we won’t issue a rating on our Truth-O-Meter.
> 
> Overall, we did find a few inconsistencies in Clinton’s recollection of the nearly 40-year-old events. *But we also found significant evidence suggesting she had little choice but to take the case.* And the story itself provides insights in the early career of a potential 2016 presidential candidate...'
> 
> NoneNone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well everyone will have to make their own opinions based upon the entire story or facts in the case, but as the above states that there are alot of gray areas to fill in, and that most of it was inaccurate, but yet some of it was accurate.  Now how much was accurate, and was the accurate part quite damming if interpreted in that way ?
Click to expand...


what gray areas?  verified facts are not inaccurate.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don’t you think a state like California would have done that already if it were anywhere near as “simple” as you make it out to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  California couldn't do it because if it was contested up to the Supreme Court, they would lose the case.  The right-leaning SC would rule that it was against the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> It's the same thing that happened in DC and Indiana.  They refused to have a CCW program for their citizens.  It was fought up to the SC and they ruled that not allowing citizens the right to carry firearms was unconstitutional.
Click to expand...


Apples and oranges.  But whatever….


----------



## Harry Dresden

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political Correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, participation medals?
> 
> Oh no, not at ALL.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridiculous myths and contrivances such as ‘political correctness’ and ‘safe spaces’ exhibit your ignorance of, and disdain for, a free and democratic society, and the right of the people to express themselves in the context of our free and democratic society, absent unwarranted interference from government or the courts.
> 
> Indeed, accusations of ‘political correctness’ represent the right’s desire to stifle free expression and dissent, to compel conformity, and undermine public debate.
> 
> Conservatives’ fear and contempt of a free and democratic is the true threat, not the myth of ‘political correctness.’
Click to expand...

is that an ad hoc fallicy?...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t aware the rules for changing the constitution were being voted on in this election. But then again, I’m not a right wing nut job with shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obviously ignorant as to what Supreme Court justices can do as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it's imperative Hillary wins the election. So she can fill Scalia's seat with a bleeding heart Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why it's imperative that she lose.  She might put Obama or Loretta Lynch on the Supreme Court.  Talk about disasters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans and conservatives made this election about Scalia's seat. They gambled on getting a Republican in office who would nominate a conservative.
> 
> They got what they asked for.
> 
> I hope Hillary nominates the most Liberal person on the planet and Democrats win the Senate and confirm them.
> 
> Not counting on conservatives learning a lesson from this but I can always hope.
Click to expand...

you can tell you have the best interests of the country in mind....


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Sunday will sure let everyone know where it all stands after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my doubts.  Americans have short memories and a lot can happen between now and nearly a month from now.  Hillary will get some ticks in her numbers, and then they will come back down again I suspect.
> 
> The only people upset by this are the liberals, and they weren't going to vote for Trump anyway.  Our cowardly Governor came out today to say he wouldn't support Trump.  Like gee, you would have supported him if not for this tape?  Seriously.
Click to expand...

*There have been more tapes from the Howard Stern Show emerge this weekend which confirm Trump's misogynistic attitude toward women, overt racism, lack of discipline, and self control. You're kidding yourself to think Trump voters are unmovable regardless of what he says or does.  

A "Clinton is worse" attack is just not working anymore as more and more real evidence keeps coming out revealing the true character of Trump.  Most of the attacks on the Clintons are just accusation, many of which have been totally disproved 10 or 20 years ago.*


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he is personally responsible for both defrauding his supporters and losing the election (where is the $1B he said he would spend?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he do that, by making half-million dollar speeches for twenty minutes to people hoping to gain influence once he became President?
Click to expand...

*You almost got it right.
President of the Learning Annex, Bill Zinker, said that Trump is by far the best speaker with the largest draw. Zinker, pays Trump anywhere from $1 million to $1.5 million dollars an appearance, adding that Trump attracts massive audiences.
Think Clinton Got Big Speaking Fees? Here's What Trump Gets

Hillary Clinton's speaking fees are well less than the average celebrity speaker charges. Her fees run typically $50,000 to $200,000 well below Donald Trump's 1.5 million fee. The notion that Clinton accepts speaking fees in return for political favors is ridiculous because she was not in office when she made these speeches and there was no certainly that she ever would be.
The fight over Hillary Clinton’s speaking fees is ridiculous*


----------



## Vigilante

*Trump hater Miley Cyrus reminds us how democrats stand against objectifying women.*


----------



## Timmy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> 
> Case details, please.
Click to expand...


His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is an alpha male. Alpha males are conquerors. They conquer business. They conquer nations. They conquer women. That is the hallmark of an alpha male.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> 
> Case details, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
Click to expand...


Charged?  Convicted?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> You almost got it right.
> President of the Learning Annex, Bill Zinker, said that Trump is by far the best speaker with the largest draw. Zinker, pays Trump anywhere from $1 million to $1.5 million dollars an appearance, adding that Trump attracts massive audiences.
> Think Clinton Got Big Speaking Fees? Here's What Trump Gets
> 
> Hillary Clinton's speaking fees are well less than the average celebrity speaker charges. Her fees run typically $50,000 to $200,000 well below Donald Trump's 1.5 million fee. The notion that Clinton accepts speaking fees in return for political favors is ridiculous because she was not in office when she made these speeches and there was no certainly that she ever would be.
> The fight over Hillary Clinton’s speaking fees is ridiculous



That might be an issue if Trump was yesterdays news.  But Bill has been out of office for over a decade and a half.  HIs voice is almost as annoying as Hillary's.  

Trump has held on to the limelight right up till he declared his candidacy.  Sure you will make big bucks for speaking if you are currently active in something, just like I would expect Bill to make that kind of money right after he left the White House.


----------



## Timmy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> 
> Case details, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
Click to expand...


Is that your standard ?   Was bill convicted ?


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so jill when was the last time you were in the company of a bunch of guys sitting around and shooting the shit?.....and i dont mean mixed company,just guys....if the subject of women come up it can be just like the trump talk....
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the point is why would Trump allow himself to be taped saying these things. Apparently, he was ok with it at the time.  In 2005, that image was not really damaging but today it certainly is.   If I voted for Trump, I would be pretty embarrassed if my 10 year old daughter pointed to this video and ask, is this the guy you voted for?      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The gloves need to come off on Hillary now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, who me ???? Hey I am appalled at both canidates activities in the past, but it is what it is right. None perfect no not one, and let he who can cast the first stone cast it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not you. You're a nobody. I'm talking about Crazy Donald. I would love to see him "take the gloves off." It'll be the end of his campaign.
Click to expand...

. Is that what you think American citizen's are "nobodies", heck I thought we were all deplorables, and especially if we won't conform to your perverted agenda's???? I say this, will the real corrupted idiots please stand up, oh you are standing aren't you democraps (on your heads)... Now go and sit down, shut up and quit ruining our lives !!!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> There have been more tapes from the Howard Stern Show emerge this weekend which confirm Trump's misogynistic attitude toward women, overt racism, lack of discipline, and self control. You're kidding yourself to think Trump voters are unmovable regardless of what he says or does.
> 
> A "Clinton is worse" attack is just not working anymore as more and more real evidence keeps coming out revealing the true character of Trump. Most of the attacks on the Clintons are just accusation, many of which have been totally disproved 10 or 20 years ago.



We'll see.  The issues about Trump have nothing to do with him running the country.  Hillary on the other hand has proven herself to be unworthy and untrustworthy to take the White House.  Who knows what kind of jeopardy she's already put the country in by putting classified material on her Crackerjack server that a high school geek could have broke into.  

I understand the left is going to make a big deal out of Trump's recording to take the voters mind off issues like that and the corruption that spread through the FBI.  But I went to Google news today, and I seen a story about how GOP voters are urging the RNC to stick behind Trump.  I didn't read the article, but if you want to look for it, it was in Google News today.


----------



## Flopper

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> You want a stupid "alpha male" running the most powerful country?
> That's like having a frat boy running a Fortune 1 company.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> 
> Case details, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
Click to expand...

*When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been more tapes from the Howard Stern Show emerge this weekend which confirm Trump's misogynistic attitude toward women, overt racism, lack of discipline, and self control. You're kidding yourself to think Trump voters are unmovable regardless of what he says or does.
> 
> A "Clinton is worse" attack is just not working anymore as more and more real evidence keeps coming out revealing the true character of Trump. Most of the attacks on the Clintons are just accusation, many of which have been totally disproved 10 or 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  The issues about Trump have nothing to do with him running the country.  Hillary on the other hand has proven herself to be unworthy and untrustworthy to take the White House.  Who knows what kind of jeopardy she's already put the country in by putting classified material on her Crackerjack server that a high school geek could have broke into.
> 
> I understand the left is going to make a big deal out of Trump's recording to take the voters mind off issues like that and the corruption that spread through the FBI.  But I went to Google news today, and I seen a story about how GOP voters are urging the RNC to stick behind Trump.  I didn't read the article, but if you want to look for it, it was in Google News today.
Click to expand...

Congress writes laws... the president drives agenda, makes national security decisions,  and is a symbol and representative of our country. If you don't think temperament has anything to do with the job then you are soarly mistaken. Trump has proven to be aggressive and attacking towards his opponents, extremely reactionary, lazy in making baseless accusations, and undisciplined in his ability to stay on message. Not to mention the way his messages offends and divides a wide variety of different groups. This means something to many people and is an important factor in who they vote for. For those undecideds that don't subscribe to the partisan games or are fully devote to a single ideology, these "character" issues could be the deciding factor about who they vote for.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been more tapes from the Howard Stern Show emerge this weekend which confirm Trump's misogynistic attitude toward women, overt racism, lack of discipline, and self control. You're kidding yourself to think Trump voters are unmovable regardless of what he says or does.
> 
> A "Clinton is worse" attack is just not working anymore as more and more real evidence keeps coming out revealing the true character of Trump. Most of the attacks on the Clintons are just accusation, many of which have been totally disproved 10 or 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  The issues about Trump have nothing to do with him running the country.  Hillary on the other hand has proven herself to be unworthy and untrustworthy to take the White House.  Who knows what kind of jeopardy she's already put the country in by putting classified material on her Crackerjack server that a high school geek could have broke into.
> 
> I understand the left is going to make a big deal out of Trump's recording to take the voters mind off issues like that and the corruption that spread through the FBI.  But I went to Google news today, and I seen a story about how GOP voters are urging the RNC to stick behind Trump.  I didn't read the article, but if you want to look for it, it was in Google News today.
Click to expand...

. Great point where as his issues have nothing to do with how he runs his business or how he would run the country, but on the other hand everything that Hillary has done was pertaining to her job or was her protecting some scumwad in public life.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Congress writes laws... the president drives agenda, makes national security decisions, and is a symbol and representative of our country. If you don't think temperament has anything to do with the job then you are soarly mistaken. Trump has proven to be aggressive and attacking towards his opponents, extremely reactionary, lazy in making baseless accusations, and undisciplined in his ability to stay on message. Not to mention the way his messages offends and divides a wide variety of different groups. This means something to many people and is an important factor in who they vote for. For those undecideds that don't subscribe to the partisan games or are fully devote to a single ideology, these "character" issues could be the deciding factor about who they vote for.



Okay, but are those issues (even if you agree with them) more important than somebody that has repeatedly proven they are unfit for the presidency?

I've made this comparison on USMB a couple of times:

Let's say that a person takes a job with a company.  The company gives the employee a cell phone to do business with.  Later they suspect that the employee is doing great harm to the company.  They ask for the cell phone back, but instead of turning it over to the company, the employee takes a hammer and smashes the company cell phone.

The question is, should this employee be fired, or should they get a promotion to a much higher position with the company? 

By voting for Hillary, that's exactly what voters are doing.  I'm no Trump fan, but I see too much danger in letting Hillary into that White House.  Just because the fix was in and she hasn't been prosecuted doesn't mean she's innocent.


----------



## PK1

Flopper said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> Case details, please.
> 
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
Click to expand...


Thanks for info.
Further detail:
"The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Great point where as his issues have nothing to do with how he runs his business or how he would run the country, but on the other hand everything that Hillary has done was pertaining to her job or was her protecting some scumwad in public life.



And now that it's likely our foreign foes have information they got from her server, who knows how many will be able to blackmail her into doing things that favor them?


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been more tapes from the Howard Stern Show emerge this weekend which confirm Trump's misogynistic attitude toward women, overt racism, lack of discipline, and self control. You're kidding yourself to think Trump voters are unmovable regardless of what he says or does.
> 
> A "Clinton is worse" attack is just not working anymore as more and more real evidence keeps coming out revealing the true character of Trump. Most of the attacks on the Clintons are just accusation, many of which have been totally disproved 10 or 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  The issues about Trump have nothing to do with him running the country.  Hillary on the other hand has proven herself to be unworthy and untrustworthy to take the White House.  Who knows what kind of jeopardy she's already put the country in by putting classified material on her Crackerjack server that a high school geek could have broke into.
> 
> I understand the left is going to make a big deal out of Trump's recording to take the voters mind off issues like that and the corruption that spread through the FBI.  But I went to Google news today, and I seen a story about how GOP voters are urging the RNC to stick behind Trump.  I didn't read the article, but if you want to look for it, it was in Google News today.
Click to expand...

*I think, the issue of Trump's misogynistic, racist attitude would have a hell of a lot to do with his ability to govern.  How can any women that sees or hears about these tapes feel comfortable working with this man who says he can get away with grabbing a women's pussy because he's rich and famous.  What black person would want to work with this guy after the things he's said about blacks.  As president, Trump will be meeting with women, black, and Hispanics heads of state.  His documented bigoted attitude will put two strikes against him before he walks into the room.  Can you picture Trump meeting with the black caucus in congress or justifying why he'll veto a bill that would help black neighborhoods, or a bill that would protect women.  As president, these tapes would taint his administration from the day he took office.

One of his top choices for the supreme court issued a statement yesterday condemning Trump, saying he could never work for such a man and he would make a terrible president.  Yes, these tapes will certainly effect his ability to govern. *


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress writes laws... the president drives agenda, makes national security decisions, and is a symbol and representative of our country. If you don't think temperament has anything to do with the job then you are soarly mistaken. Trump has proven to be aggressive and attacking towards his opponents, extremely reactionary, lazy in making baseless accusations, and undisciplined in his ability to stay on message. Not to mention the way his messages offends and divides a wide variety of different groups. This means something to many people and is an important factor in who they vote for. For those undecideds that don't subscribe to the partisan games or are fully devote to a single ideology, these "character" issues could be the deciding factor about who they vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but are those issues (even if you agree with them) more important than somebody that has repeatedly proven they are unfit for the presidency?
> 
> I've made this comparison on USMB a couple of times:
> 
> Let's say that a person takes a job with a company.  The company gives the employee a cell phone to do business with.  Later they suspect that the employee is doing great harm to the company.  They ask for the cell phone back, but instead of turning it over to the company, the employee takes a hammer and smashes the company cell phone.
> 
> The question is, should this employee be fired, or should they get a promotion to a much higher position with the company?
> 
> By voting for Hillary, that's exactly what voters are doing.  I'm no Trump fan, but I see too much danger in letting Hillary into that White House.  Just because the fix was in and she hasn't been prosecuted doesn't mean she's innocent.
Click to expand...

I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.

Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents


----------



## sealybobo

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...

You want to know how damaging this is to trump? It doesn't matter what you or I think. It's independents or undecideds.

My bro is rich but he voted for Obama in 2008. He then went back to the dark side and he and I get in many arguments politically but he's not a complete right winger.

I asked him about trump today and he can't vote for him now.

Some Republicans will even vote for hillary and many more will stay home. 

Best October surprise and I bet more are coming


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great point where as his issues have nothing to do with how he runs his business or how he would run the country, but on the other hand everything that Hillary has done was pertaining to her job or was her protecting some scumwad in public life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that it's likely our foreign foes have information they got from her server, who knows how many will be able to blackmail her into doing things that favor them?
Click to expand...

. Most Americans are thinking about free stuff anymore, and that is why they (the democrats) came up with this idea about free college.  They know that future college goers fearing debt, and college students or young people who have aspirations to go to college for free will vote, and that is THE ONLY REASON they came up with that flip flopping lie they decided to push on that voter base. Americans who believe in responsibility, a merit based education, hard work, paying their fair share, and being great non-dependent citizens are those the democraps figure will be to busy to vote, so they're getting no attention by these democraps at all, and never will.  The democraps know who will keep them going, and they are the dependents, and the donors who pay to keep the dependents dependent, and are doing it for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> I think, the issue of Trump's misogynistic, racist attitude would have a hell of a lot to do with his ability to govern. How can any women that sees or hears about these tapes feel comfortable working with this man who says he can get away with grabbing a women's pussy because he's rich and famous. What black person would want to work with this guy after the things he's said about blacks. As president, Trump will be meeting with women, black, and Hispanics heads of state. His documented bigoted attitude will put two strikes against him before he walks into the room. Can you picture Trump meeting with the black caucus in congress or justifying why he'll veto a bill that would help black neighborhoods, or a bill that would protect women. As president, these tapes would taint his administration from the day he took office.
> 
> One of his top choices for the supreme court issued a statement yesterday condemning Trump, saying he could never work for such a man and he would make a terrible president. Yes, these tapes will certainly effect his ability to govern.



It's the job of the President to make decisions on behalf of the country, not be a well liked person by everybody and not talk like a regular guy at a bar.  

Bill Clinton was screwing around with a girl around his daughters age--in the White House!  He was reelected.  That's on top of the multiple affairs he had before then. 

But I guess according to the left, words are stronger than actions.  Trump talked about what his celebrity could get him, Bill used his celebrity status to actually get what he wanted.  

And just what did Trump say about blacks that got you so bothered?  This is the first I heard of this.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . Most Americans are thinking about free stuff anymore, and that is why they came up with this idea about free college. They know that future college goers fearing debt, and college students or young people who have aspirations to go to college for free will vote, and that is THE ONLY REASON they came up with that flip flopping lie they decided to push on that voter base. Americans who believe in responsibility, a merit based education, hard work, paying their fair share, and being great non-dependent citizens are those the democraps figure will be to busy to vote, so they're getting no attention by these democraps at all, and never will. The democraps know who will keep them going, and they are the dependents, and the donors who pay to keep them dependents for a myriad of reasons.



It's been like that for decades: Democrats creating more and more government dependents.  But if any of those grabbers have any idea how our government works, they would realize Hillary is just blowing hot air.  She would have to get any of her idiotic ideas past the Congress and Senate.  That isn't going to happen.  

And it's the same way with Trump.  He can have all the ideas he wants, but if he can't get them passed, that too is hot air.


----------



## Flopper

PK1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> Case details, please.
> 
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
Click to expand...

*Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws. 

Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents



Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.

There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that??? 

But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.  

Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.


----------



## LeftofLeft

The fact that Liberals and Democrats shit themselves over a Media recording vs. a deposition saying the same thing ought to disturb everyone. Liberals cherry pick.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Flopper said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> Case details, please.
> 
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
Click to expand...


Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.


----------



## PK1

LeftofLeft said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
Click to expand...

WTF? Sharia Law? 
Religion, in this case of marital rape law, has no bearing. Only human decency does.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
Click to expand...

This case was reviewed extremely thoroughly by the FBI and the conclusions was made that it was careless but not illegal and it was. It recommended to press charges. Now you claim a corrupt FBI and continue to make the case against Hillary. That just isn't going to fly for the non partisan free thinkers. Step out of the bubble and take a good look. It just makes you look like a nut job


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
Click to expand...

If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them
Click to expand...

. If democraps spent have their time proving their policies with evidence to back them up or to show that they have worked, otherwise instead of looking under Trump's bed for a playboy magazine, we might take them seriously.  To bad Hillary is the only one corrupt enough to represent the democraps.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If democraps spent have their time proving their policies with evidence to back them up or to show that they have worked, otherwise instead of looking under Trump's bed for a playboy magazine, we might take them seriously.  To bad Hillary is the only one corrupt enough to represent the democraps.
Click to expand...

You really think the Dems care about to taking them seriously? They are about to skip into a third term in the whitehouse. Are y'all gonna be bitter and decisive for another 4 years? Continue to deteriorate your party?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not incumbent upon me to educate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on you to explain yourself when you deny you said what you obviously said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's not incumbent to explain myself because you're too stupid to keep up.
> 
> Quote me saying, _"it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ as you idiotically claimed I said.
> 
> You won't because you can't because I never said that but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've jumped the shark on this issue.  You were caught saying something stupid and now you're making a fool of yourself trying to deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like I predicted, you won't quote me because you can't because I never said what you claimed I said; but you think I did because you're a conservative idiot.
> 
> You're nothing if not predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puhleeze.  Anyone can go back up the thread and see what you posted, and they can see that my interpretation of your imbecile remarks is exactly correct.
Click to expand...

Well I challenge you to quote where I said, _it was stupid to have a Republican candidate who wants to appoint conservative justices to the court,"_ which is your understanding of what I said.

That you can't speaks for itself.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If democraps spent have their time proving their policies with evidence to back them up or to show that they have worked, otherwise instead of looking under Trump's bed for a playboy magazine, we might take them seriously.  To bad Hillary is the only one corrupt enough to represent the democraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really think the Dems care about to taking them seriously? They are about to skip into a third term in the whitehouse. Are y'all gonna be bitter and decisive for another 4 years? Continue to deteriorate your party?
Click to expand...

 4 more years of a stalemate... You all ask for it, and we are going to prove it was about stopping crazy policies, and not about stopping a black man just because he was black.  How ridiculous was that.


----------



## LeftofLeft

PK1 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> 
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Sharia Law?
> Religion, in this case of marital rape law, has no bearing. Only human decency does.
Click to expand...


Throwing homosexuals off buildings, honor killing women for being raped, and be heading Christians....hardly the acts of human decency.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer a Lying Crooked Rape Enabler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than a lying crooked rapist , like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did Trump rape?
> 
> Case details, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your standard ?   Was bill convicted ?
Click to expand...


No, but he committed perjury, was fined, and disbarred.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I'm not voting for Trump, I'm voting against Hillary.
> 
> There is only one reason a person would go through the expense, the maintenance, the scrutiny of having their own server, and that is to hide things from the people and our government.  Nobody has their information bleachbitted if they were trying to get rid of yoga lessons or wedding plans.  Who does that???
> 
> But that information she had belongs to the citizens, Trumps tax forms not at all.  As an officer of our federal government, she was obligated to show everything she was doing when it came to business.  She didn't.  She destroyed the information instead.  She wiped her sever clean, and smashed government cell phones with a hammer.
> 
> Of course we depended on the FBI to bring a conclusion to all this, but now we find the FBI is just as corrupt and part of the cabal that is running our country like the mob used to do in major cities across the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If democraps spent have their time proving their policies with evidence to back them up or to show that they have worked, otherwise instead of looking under Trump's bed for a playboy magazine, we might take them seriously.  To bad Hillary is the only one corrupt enough to represent the democraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really think the Dems care about to taking them seriously? They are about to skip into a third term in the whitehouse. Are y'all gonna be bitter and decisive for another 4 years? Continue to deteriorate your party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 more years of a stalemate... You all ask for it, and we are going to prove it was about stopping crazy policies, and not about stopping a black man just because he was black.  How ridiculous was that.
Click to expand...

As I said before if the GOP could have put a smart open minded principled conservative who had a glimmer of charisma and experience you would have walk away with the election. I would have voted for him/her. But we got Trump. So I guess it's president Hillary for the next 4 years


----------



## Clementine

True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.   Explains why he wasn't called up on the Bill Clinton type comments until now.    Of course, Hillary's camp found the video long ago and were waiting till the right time to release it.   They had to give the media something to blather about instead of covering the latest released emails that prove Hillary is for One World Order and believes in lying to the people and never letting on what is going on behind the scenes.   Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.     But, the media ran with stupid comments from years ago.


----------



## Slade3200

Clementine said:


> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.   Explains why he wasn't called up on the Bill Clinton type comments until now.    Of course, Hillary's camp found the video long ago and were waiting till the right time to release it.   They had to give the media something to blather about instead of covering the latest released emails that prove Hillary is for One World Order and believes in lying to the people and never letting on what is going on behind the scenes.   Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.     But, the media ran with stupid comments from years ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92880


It's amusing to read these blathering statements full of commentary that you obviously just make up. I am curious if you really believe it or if you realize that you are blowing smoke. Just having some fun perhaps?


----------



## PK1

Clementine said:


> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880


Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??


----------



## Grandma

Maybe all women should grab Trump by the nuts.

Especially old, fat, ugly women.

And they should kiss him too.

He'd like that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> It's amusing to read these blathering statements full of commentary that you obviously just make up. I am curious if you really believe it or if you realize that you are blowing smoke. Just having some fun perhaps?



Bill O had a special show just before the debates.  One of his guests was Bob Woodward who as many know, works for the Washington Post.  According to Woodward, "somebody" gave the Post the Trump tape.  Couldn't say who it was and also included he didn't expect the Post to reveal the source of the tape.  
Hmmmmmm.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bill O had a special show just before the debates. One of his guests was Bob Woodward who as many know, works for the Washington Post. According to Woodward, "somebody" gave the Post the Trump tape. Couldn't say who it was and also included he didn't expect the Post to reveal the source of the tape.
> Hmmmmmm.



and they probably have a lot more where that came from. The problem isn't where the tape came from, it's what's on it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them



It doesn't benefit us to cry over spilled milk.  I didn't vote for Trump in the primary, but I'm not about to be like the other sore losers, take my ball and go home.  Hil-Liar is a threat to our security and freedom.  Only an idiot wouldn't point that out in this race.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> and they probably have a lot more where that came from. The problem isn't where the tape came from, it's what's on it.



Oh it is a problem because it probably came from the Hillary camp.  It was probably recorded illegally as well.  And of course, timed perfectly just before the debate. 

The funny thing is that last night in the debate when Hil-Liar was backed into a corner, she came out and said "I take the high road."  I guess that's the same high road she took when all those "anonymous" emails came out claiming DumBama wasn't born in this country when she was running against him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> This case was reviewed extremely thoroughly by the FBI and the conclusions was made that it was careless but not illegal and it was. It recommended to press charges. Now you claim a corrupt FBI and continue to make the case against Hillary. That just isn't going to fly for the non partisan free thinkers. Step out of the bubble and take a good look. It just makes you look like a nut job



Right.  The agents claimed they had all kinds of restrictions when investigating Hillary.  In fact, the reason Comey could claim Hillary never lied to them is because they didn't ask one question the Congress did about her emails.  I believe Comey claimed he never even knew about  the Congressional investigation.  Some thorough investigation, huh?  

If it looks like a rat, smells like a rat..............


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh it is a problem because it probably came from the Hillary camp. It was probably recorded illegally as well. And of course, timed perfectly just before the debate.
> 
> The funny thing is that last night in the debate when Hil-Liar was backed into a corner, she came out and said "I take the high road." I guess that's the same high road she took when all those "anonymous" emails came out claiming DumBama wasn't born in this country when she was running against him.



So let me get this straight, guy.  Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day. 

More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.


----------



## playtime

LeftofLeft said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> His first wife . So she said in a deposition , under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
Click to expand...


lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.


----------



## gtarguy921

*What I or you believe about such matters is irrelevant. Human nature is largely immutable. Guys talk about women in earthy terms, women talk about guys in much the same way.

That's just how it is.

Now, it could be different with you. I suppose you and your friends sit around in your jammies and talk about curtain arrangements and cute stuffed animals.
*

Never have crossed paths with anyone pretending to be a spokesman for the majority who actually was. 

I've never heard anybody say forcing yourself on a good looking woman makes you an alpha male either, but more than one has stated guys who do so are the same kind of pussies who think beating on them makes you a badass.

Who knows? Maybe you and yours meet every week and write fan letters to Bill Cozby too.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amusing to read these blathering statements full of commentary that you obviously just make up. I am curious if you really believe it or if you realize that you are blowing smoke. Just having some fun perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O had a special show just before the debates.  One of his guests was Bob Woodward who as many know, works for the Washington Post.  According to Woodward, "somebody" gave the Post the Trump tape.  Couldn't say who it was and also included he didn't expect the Post to reveal the source of the tape.
> Hmmmmmm.
Click to expand...

Yeah, saw that


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

gtarguy921 said:


> *What I or you believe about such matters is irrelevant. Human nature is largely immutable. Guys talk about women in earthy terms, women talk about guys in much the same way.
> 
> That's just how it is.
> 
> Now, it could be different with you. I suppose you and your friends sit around in your jammies and talk about curtain arrangements and cute stuffed animals.
> *
> 
> Never have crossed paths with anyone pretending to be a spokesman for the majority who actually was.




I am a spokesman for no one but myself.



gtarguy921 said:


> I've never heard anybody say forcing yourself on a good looking woman makes you an alpha male either, but more than one has stated guys who do so are the same kind of pussies who think beating on them makes you a badass.



Your knowledge of human nature is thin.  Drop the wishful thinking, and things will become much more clear.



gtarguy921 said:


> Who knows? Maybe you and yours meet every week and write fan letters to Bill Cozby too.



Too funny, and BTW it's "Cosby".

Now, please learn to quote properly in this venue, and drop the pretty colors.  It's damned juvenile, and definitely Beta.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If yall spent half the time talking about how conservative economic policy would better the country instead of trying to convince the world that Clinton is a criminal I think it would be an easy win. Too bad Trump is the one the GOP chose to represent them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't benefit us to cry over spilled milk.  I didn't vote for Trump in the primary, but I'm not about to be like the other sore losers, take my ball and go home.  Hil-Liar is a threat to our security and freedom.  Only an idiot wouldn't point that out in this race.
Click to expand...

That's over bloated bs and most people know that. If you honestly think that all the stomping around and calls for Hillary to go to jail is helping your cause then you are fooling yourself. All it does is strengthen the divide


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This case was reviewed extremely thoroughly by the FBI and the conclusions was made that it was careless but not illegal and it was. It recommended to press charges. Now you claim a corrupt FBI and continue to make the case against Hillary. That just isn't going to fly for the non partisan free thinkers. Step out of the bubble and take a good look. It just makes you look like a nut job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  The agents claimed they had all kinds of restrictions when investigating Hillary.  In fact, the reason Comey could claim Hillary never lied to them is because they didn't ask one question the Congress did about her emails.  I believe Comey claimed he never even knew about  the Congressional investigation.  Some thorough investigation, huh?
> 
> If it looks like a rat, smells like a rat..............
Click to expand...

Yeah, another big government conspiracy. Keep running with that


----------



## Syriusly

Just locker room talk?


----------



## LeftofLeft

playtime said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charged?  Convicted?
> 
> 
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
Click to expand...


As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress writes laws... the president drives agenda, makes national security decisions, and is a symbol and representative of our country. If you don't think temperament has anything to do with the job then you are soarly mistaken. Trump has proven to be aggressive and attacking towards his opponents, extremely reactionary, lazy in making baseless accusations, and undisciplined in his ability to stay on message. Not to mention the way his messages offends and divides a wide variety of different groups. This means something to many people and is an important factor in who they vote for. For those undecideds that don't subscribe to the partisan games or are fully devote to a single ideology, these "character" issues could be the deciding factor about who they vote for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but are those issues (even if you agree with them) more important than somebody that has repeatedly proven they are unfit for the presidency?
> 
> I've made this comparison on USMB a couple of times:
> 
> Let's say that a person takes a job with a company.  The company gives the employee a cell phone to do business with.  Later they suspect that the employee is doing great harm to the company.  They ask for the cell phone back, but instead of turning it over to the company, the employee takes a hammer and smashes the company cell phone.
> 
> The question is, should this employee be fired, or should they get a promotion to a much higher position with the company?
> 
> By voting for Hillary, that's exactly what voters are doing.  I'm no Trump fan, but I see too much danger in letting Hillary into that White House.  Just because the fix was in and she hasn't been prosecuted doesn't mean she's innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Hillary critics have a point by criticizing the shady way things went down with the email situation. I think it was a mistake on her part. I also think it is getting overexaggerated by the right. She is protecting her communications so they don't get exploited by political opponents, just like Trump is protecting his financials from being exploited. She wasn't neccessarily hiding pay for play or illegal activity. Of course nobody knows any of this for sure.
> 
> Fact is you are going to vote for Trump because you relate with him more than Hillary. Just like Clinton supports relate with her more. Both are shitty candidates... it is unfortunate that we just can't have an honest conversation about the successes and failures of both opponents
Click to expand...

*As one commentator said this morning, it's disgusting.  As president, Clinton will face a hostile republican House that will create even worse division than Obama faced.  Trump as president, would spend his full term in office fighting off impeachment.  I'll vote for Clinton because she is less likely to get us into another middle eastern war.  Trump is far to temperamental an undisciplined.   I could see him provoking a nuclear exchange with North Korea with comments about Kim Jong Un's wife or a break with allies in the middle east that are critical to our fight against terrorism.  He's just too much of a loose cannon.     *


----------



## Clementine

PK1 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??
Click to expand...



Wall Street and Soros own Hillary.    Goldman Sachs helped create the Cap and Trade scam that Obama was pushing because they'd make out like bandits.


----------



## PK1

Clementine said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wall Street and Soros own Hillary.    Goldman Sachs helped create the Cap and Trade scam that Obama was pushing because they'd make out like bandits.
Click to expand...

You are so naive, Clementine.
Wall Street cares mostly about *money*, and that means supporting winning candidates, whether Republican or Democrat. Hillary is winning.

_"More than 500 donors, including many Wall Street executives, who gave money to a Republican presidential candidate who dropped out have since given money to Clinton, according to analysis by the nonpartisan organization Crowdpac cited by the Journal."_


----------



## Clementine

PK1 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wall Street and Soros own Hillary.    Goldman Sachs helped create the Cap and Trade scam that Obama was pushing because they'd make out like bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so naive, Clementine.
> Wall Street cares mostly about *money*, and that means supporting winning candidates, whether Republican or Democrat. Hillary is winning.
> 
> _"More than 500 donors, including many Wall Street executives, who gave money to a Republican presidential candidate who dropped out have since given money to Clinton, according to analysis by the nonpartisan organization Crowdpac cited by the Journal."_
Click to expand...



You are the naïve one.    She isn't getting money from them because she is winning, she is winning because she has been getting money from them from the start.   Isn't she up to a billion so far in campaign donations?     I'm sure some of that was spent on bonuses for people in the media who have helped to bury some stories and make others appear more substantial than they are.


----------



## PK1

Clementine said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wall Street and Soros own Hillary.    Goldman Sachs helped create the Cap and Trade scam that Obama was pushing because they'd make out like bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so naive, Clementine.
> Wall Street cares mostly about *money*, and that means supporting winning candidates, whether Republican or Democrat. Hillary is winning.
> 
> _"More than 500 donors, including many Wall Street executives, who gave money to a Republican presidential candidate who dropped out have since given money to Clinton, according to analysis by the nonpartisan organization Crowdpac cited by the Journal."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the naïve one.    She isn't getting money from them because she is winning, she is winning because she has been getting money from them from the start.   Isn't she up to a billion so far in campaign donations?     I'm sure some of that was spent on bonuses for people in the media who have helped to bury some stories and make others appear more substantial than they are.
Click to expand...

So, explain this (from a year ago) when Wall Street thought.a Repub could win, before Trump got nominated:

_ "Wall Street donors are favoring Republicans over Democrats in the 2016 campaign — a reversal from the last time Clinton ran for president when she and then-Sen. Barack Obama out-raised their GOP rivals with the financial sector’s cash."_
.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.



You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary? 

More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
Click to expand...

Its been reported that Access Hollywood found that tape and held it for a few days as they consulted with lawyers about whether or not they can release it... While they were doing this it was leaked by somebody in the studio to the Washington Post.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it is a problem because it probably came from the Hillary camp. It was probably recorded illegally as well. And of course, timed perfectly just before the debate.
> 
> The funny thing is that last night in the debate when Hil-Liar was backed into a corner, she came out and said "I take the high road." I guess that's the same high road she took when all those "anonymous" emails came out claiming DumBama wasn't born in this country when she was running against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy.  Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
Click to expand...

. Some guy thought it was funny so he kept it like Monica kept her dress eh ?  And if that was your thought about him thinking it was funny, then that means you thought it was funny also.  Do you realize that you have no place in a woman's world now, otherwise if you thought it was funny also ?  I guess your just gonna have to settle for a woman's scorn, because there won't be anymore getting to1st base, 2nd base, and lastly no 3rd base with a women anymore, and this if you even think about it much less talk about it... ROTFLMBO.  Congrats your now on Trump's team.  See how easy that was ?  Now no more locker room talk out loud for you.


----------



## beagle9

Syriusly said:


> Just locker room talk?
> 
> View attachment 92919
> View attachment 92920


. Libs act like they are these perfect little angels when it is convenient for them to do so, but meanwhile they are busy making up sex acts & alternative lifestyles to fit with them, and this they do while the conservatives on the other hand are out there on their jobs *WORKING *& discussing all sorts of things that are mostly just talk about the things in which the libs are giving them guidance to either act like or to talk about.  So if a Republican is caught speaking like an everyday normal lib, then ohhhhhhhh nooooo the world has just come to an end as according to the libs ??  Wow.


----------



## beagle9

Do you all realize that when a man or a woman attempts to get to first base, second base or 3rd base, that it could be interpreted easily by a reluctant date (even if it is just a kiss being involved in the move made) & (it all depending on what a woman wants or likes), that it can be played as an act of aggression in which might cause the date to reject the move if it is made at the wrong time ???    Did anyone think for a second of the kinds of women that exist in Hollywood (not saying all of them), but the ones that may have taught Trump the bad mouth thinking in which he repeated or directed at them once he was exposed to those types of women he had encountered in that world ???? Now does that say that Trump would treat all women the same ??? No it doesn't...  That's how it was trying to be played upon the American people though.. Anderson Cooper trying to set the tone early on in the debate, by trying to force the idea into people's minds that Trump's words were an actual assault on a woman was flat out right a political attack with no merit involved..  And if Trump did get to any base with a woman in the way that he talked, then everyone has to consider the type of woman he may have gotten to that base with.  She may be the type of woman who loves a man to be forward, and talk dirty to her, and if so then who the hell are we to say she's wrong for that, and him for giving her what she wants ??  It's none of our business.


----------



## candycorn

beagle9 said:


> Do you all realize that when a man or a woman attempts to get to first base, second base or 3rd base, that it could be interpreted easily by a reluctant date (even if it is just a kiss being involved in the move made) & (it all depending on what a woman wants or likes), that it can be played as an act of aggression in which might cause the date to reject the move if it is made at the wrong time ???    Did anyone think for a second of the kinds of women that exist in Hollywood (not saying all of them), but the ones that may have taught Trump the bad mouth thinking in which he repeated or directed at them once he was exposed to those types of women he had encountered in that world ???? Now does that say that Trump would treat all women the same ??? No it doesn't...  That's how it was trying to be played upon the American people though.. Anderson Cooper trying to set the tone early on in the debate, by trying to force the idea into people's minds that Trump's words were an actual assault on a woman was flat out right a political attack with no merit involved..  And if Trump did get to any base with a woman in the way that he talked, then everyone has to consider the type of woman he may have gotten to that base with.  She may be the type of woman who loves a man to be forward, and talk dirty to her, and if so then who the hell are we to say she's wrong for that, and him for giving her what she wants ??  It's none of our business.



Man…you guys will go to any length to protect Donald.


----------



## candycorn

Clementine said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, Trump was a Dem who was friends with Bill and Hillary 11 years ago.
> ...
> Also proves she's in bed with the 1%.
> View attachment 92880
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was/is in bed with Trump??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wall Street and Soros own Hillary.    Goldman Sachs helped create the Cap and Trade scam that Obama was pushing because they'd make out like bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so naive, Clementine.
> Wall Street cares mostly about *money*, and that means supporting winning candidates, whether Republican or Democrat. Hillary is winning.
> 
> _"More than 500 donors, including many Wall Street executives, who gave money to a Republican presidential candidate who dropped out have since given money to Clinton, according to analysis by the nonpartisan organization Crowdpac cited by the Journal."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are the naïve one.    She isn't getting money from them because she is winning, she is winning because she has been getting money from them from the start.   Isn't she up to a billion so far in campaign donations?     I'm sure some of that was spent on bonuses for people in the media who have helped to bury some stories and make others appear more substantial than they are.
Click to expand...


If you have a Trump issue, I’m sure somewhere out there there is a Trump brand tissue.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Glenn Beck endorses Darrell Castle


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You must not read very well that early in the morning. Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp. Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.



And why is this a bad thing.  If Trump had something that juicy on Hillary, he'd do the same thing.  

October Surprise, Baby!!!    

You had no problem when they dragged up a bunch of shit John Kerry did in the 1970's to discredit him in 2004.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Some guy thought it was funny so he kept it like Monica kept her dress eh ? And if that was your thought about him thinking it was funny, then that means you thought it was funny also. Do you realize that you have no place in a woman's world now, otherwise if you thought it was funny also ?



It was funny the way Archie Bunker is funny. YOu don't laugh with him, you laugh at him. 

I'm sorry you don't get this point. 

The thing with Trump is we've all had our good laugh, now it's time to get serious.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> And why is this a bad thing. If Trump had something that juicy on Hillary, he'd do the same thing.
> 
> October Surprise, Baby!!!
> 
> You had no problem when they dragged up a bunch of shit John Kerry did in the 1970's to discredit him in 2004.



If that's what they did, fine, just admit to it.  Tell the public who the lowlife was that recorded this private conversation.  Let us know who his (her) connection is with the Hillary camp.  I know this is very difficult  for any Democrat, but be honest for a change.


----------



## gtarguy921

*I speak for nobody but myself.*

Great! Thanks for clearing that up....


*What I or you believe about such matters is irrelevant.

Guys talk about women in earthy terms, women talk about guys in much the same way.

That's just how it is.
*

 Otherwise, all I'd have to go by is the rhetoric......  Which from here looks a helluva lot like somebody saying  "We have already established that Trump was merely discussing women in 'earthy terminology' (wow ..... encouraging someone to use their position as an opportunity to molest women sounds much better when a conservative does it),  the very same way all men and women instinctively discuss one another. Therefore your point of view is irrelevent."


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning. Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp. Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why is this a bad thing.  If Trump had something that juicy on Hillary, he'd do the same thing.
> 
> October Surprise, Baby!!!
> 
> You had no problem when they dragged up a bunch of shit John Kerry did in the 1970's to discredit him in 2004.
Click to expand...

. There really is no place in the interviewing process of this job, for these types of back and forth's to be going on in this election (or) for the invasions of each other's private lives to go on like we are seeing go on now.  The job should be like any other high end job interview, where as the job interview should be carefully laid out as pertaining to the qualifications of the job itself, and this should be only in respect to whose education, work experience, and history is tapped for the types of job requirements in which are to be met by the person or person's being interviewed in these debates.  Then the job should go to the one who is best suited for the position as is based on these specific criteria's or things that are involved, and in which the American people want to have in the position.   Clinton should be disqualified, because her job history absolutely doesn't pass the smell test as is based on her history, and worse she could be guilty of handling classified materials hap-hazzardly or illegally.  She is quick to throw stones while living in a glass house, and that is flat out amazing.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
Click to expand...

*There are a couple stories out there but I don't think anyone has stepped forward to claim the honor.  The existence of the tape appeared in an AP story not long ago.  That's a fact. It's pretty definite that the Access Hollywood librarian discovered the tape and it got to some Access Hollywood producers.  Supposedly they reviewed the tape and discussed releasing it.  Who actually released, how much they got for it and to who they released it is a bit of a mystery.  I'll bet they got a pretty penny for it.  I wonder if they offered it to Trump.*


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Do you all realize that when a man or a woman attempts to get to first base, second base or 3rd base, that it could be interpreted easily by a reluctant date (even if it is just a kiss being involved in the move made) & (it all depending on what a woman wants or likes), that it can be played as an act of aggression in which might cause the date to reject the move if it is made at the wrong time ???    Did anyone think for a second of the kinds of women that exist in Hollywood (not saying all of them), but the ones that may have taught Trump the bad mouth thinking in which he repeated or directed at them once he was exposed to those types of women he had encountered in that world ???? Now does that say that Trump would treat all women the same ??? No it doesn't...  That's how it was trying to be played upon the American people though.. Anderson Cooper trying to set the tone early on in the debate, by trying to force the idea into people's minds that Trump's words were an actual assault on a woman was flat out right a political attack with no merit involved..  And if Trump did get to any base with a woman in the way that he talked, then everyone has to consider the type of woman he may have gotten to that base with.  She may be the type of woman who loves a man to be forward, and talk dirty to her, and if so then who the hell are we to say she's wrong for that, and him for giving her what she wants ??  It's none of our business.


*Taught Trump? Exposed to these kinds of women?  Give me a break.  Trump has been a playboy since the 70's  In the 80's with a wife and kids at home he was bedding models, showgirls and whatever.  He said his biggest concern in those days was sexual transmitted diseases.  He claims he had all his girls checked for VD by his doctor before he would date them. Pictures of Trump with high priced escorts would routinely appear in the Inquirer and other scandal sheets.  When he made the tape we're all talking about for Access Hollywood, he had been married to Melania only few months. Imagine having something like that at home and still catting around. *


----------



## gtarguy921

Billy_Kinetta said:


> gtarguy921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What I or you believe about such matters is irrelevant. Human nature is largely immutable. Guys talk about women in earthy terms, women talk about guys in much the same way.
> 
> That's just how it is.
> 
> Now, it could be different with you. I suppose you and your friends sit around in your jammies and talk about curtain arrangements and cute stuffed animals.
> *
> 
> Never have crossed paths with anyone pretending to be a spokesman for the majority who actually was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a spokesman for no one but myself.
> 
> 
> 
> gtarguy921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anybody say forcing yourself on a good looking woman makes you an alpha male either, but more than one has stated guys who do so are the same kind of pussies who think beating on them makes you a badass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your knowledge of human nature is thin.  Drop the wishful thinking, and things will become much more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> gtarguy921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? Maybe you and yours meet every week and write fan letters to Bill Cozby too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny, and BTW it's "Cosby".
> 
> Now, please learn to quote properly in this venue, and drop the pretty colors.  It's damned juvenile, and definitely Beta.
Click to expand...


Technicalities .... what a surprise.

Folks who can't defend their bullshit always make the best format and spelling police.

Hey .... anything to salvage a little dignity, right?


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If that's what they did, fine, just admit to it. Tell the public who the lowlife was that recorded this private conversation. Let us know who his (her) connection is with the Hillary camp. I know this is very difficult for any Democrat, but be honest for a change.



Why, so your brownshirts can threaten this person and his family?  Don't think so. 

I don't care who recorded it, and I don't care who sent it to the Post. 

Trump said these things.  THIS IS WHO HE IS!  

This is always been who he is.  But you guys can't see past your anger and your hate and you've been willing to ignore it


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> There really is no place in the interviewing process of this job, for these types of back and forth's to be going on in this election (or) for the invasions of each other's private lives to go on like we are seeing go on now. The job should be like any other high end job interview, where as the job interview should be carefully laid out as pertaining to the qualifications of the job itself, and this should be only in respect to whose education, work experience, and history is tapped for the types of job requirements in which are to be met by the person or person's being interviewed in these debates. Then the job should go to the one who is best suited for the position as is based on these specific criteria's or things that are involved, and in which the American people want to have in the position. Clinton should be disqualified, because her job history absolutely doesn't pass the smell test as is based on her history, and worse she could be guilty of handling classified materials hap-hazzardly or illegally. She is quick to throw stones while living in a glass house, and that is flat out amazing.



Hey, guy... here's the thing. 

If it comes to Resumes, like you would do for any other job, Hillary has the qualifications- Secretary of State, Senator, First Lady.  

Trumpenfuhrer doesn't.  Failed businessman and reality TV Rodeo Clown. 

Trump has cheapened the process merely by being in it. 

If it comes to the interview, Hillary has a command on facts and figures.  Trump is clearly winging it. What's clear from his two debates is that he really doesn't understand the issues. 

Now, are some good arguments you can make against Hillary, but they are nullified by the fact that Trump is completely unsuitable for the job. Even Republicans are admitting that now, as they unendorse him and denounce him.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Exposing himself to young girls... Look here!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, guy... here's the thing.
> 
> If it comes to Resumes, like you would do for any other job, Hillary has the qualifications- Secretary of State, Senator, First Lady.
> 
> Trumpenfuhrer doesn't. Failed businessman and reality TV Rodeo Clown.
> 
> Trump has cheapened the process merely by being in it.




Yeah, she has the experience alright, and what has she done in her experiences is the question? 

The truth of the matter is that if the presidency was a private entity, neither would be hired.  One only has business experience and success that could apply to the job, the other is a criminal that's gotten away with so much crap it's almost unbelievable.

But if an employer only had one choice, he would hire the person with little experience over somebody that had a clear record of underhandedness, lying and putting her company at great risk.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Why, so your brownshirts can threaten this person and his family? Don't think so.
> 
> I don't care who recorded it, and I don't care who sent it to the Post.
> 
> Trump said these things. THIS IS WHO HE IS!
> 
> This is always been who he is. But you guys can't see past your anger and your hate and you've been willing to ignore it



You mean like your side did with Bill Clinton?


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There are a couple stories out there but I don't think anyone has stepped forward to claim the honor.  The existence of the tape appeared in an AP story not long ago.  That's a fact. It's pretty definite that the Access Hollywood librarian discovered the tape and it got to some Access Hollywood producers.  Supposedly they reviewed the tape and discussed releasing it.  Who actually released, how much they got for it and to who they released it is a bit of a mystery.  I'll bet they got a pretty penny for it.  I wonder if they offered it to Trump.*
Click to expand...

Regardless, if it was illegal for the conversation to be recorded in that state without a person's knowledge to begin with, then the person who illegally did the recording should be brought up on charges per the investigation into the matter.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all realize that when a man or a woman attempts to get to first base, second base or 3rd base, that it could be interpreted easily by a reluctant date (even if it is just a kiss being involved in the move made) & (it all depending on what a woman wants or likes), that it can be played as an act of aggression in which might cause the date to reject the move if it is made at the wrong time ???    Did anyone think for a second of the kinds of women that exist in Hollywood (not saying all of them), but the ones that may have taught Trump the bad mouth thinking in which he repeated or directed at them once he was exposed to those types of women he had encountered in that world ???? Now does that say that Trump would treat all women the same ??? No it doesn't...  That's how it was trying to be played upon the American people though.. Anderson Cooper trying to set the tone early on in the debate, by trying to force the idea into people's minds that Trump's words were an actual assault on a woman was flat out right a political attack with no merit involved..  And if Trump did get to any base with a woman in the way that he talked, then everyone has to consider the type of woman he may have gotten to that base with.  She may be the type of woman who loves a man to be forward, and talk dirty to her, and if so then who the hell are we to say she's wrong for that, and him for giving her what she wants ??  It's none of our business.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taught Trump? Exposed to these kinds of women?  Give me a break.  Trump has been a playboy since the 70's  In the 80's with a wife and kids at home he was bedding models, showgirls and whatever.  He said his biggest concern in those days was sexual transmitted diseases.  He claims he had all his girls checked for VD by his doctor before he would date them. Pictures of Trump with high priced escorts would routinely appear in the Inquirer and other scandal sheets.  When he made the tape we're all talking about for Access Hollywood, he had been married to Melania only few months. Imagine having something like that at home and still catting around. *
Click to expand...

 Woe, woe, woe wait one dang minute here, so you mean to tell me that all this acceptance of the new alternative lifestyles, homosexuality, sister wives, legalizing pot, relaxing liquor laws to sell it on Sunday, transgenders invading the restroom's, and every dang thing else Hollywood & the government (when run by the libs), has pushed on this nation was a con job or some kind of sick joke ???  Donald engages in some of the bull crap that Hollywood dishes out as being normal, and the libs have a dam stroke over it ????  Do you realise who you are defending Flopper ??? Why is Donald not allowed to enter the very world in which this government and Hollywood has pushed on us now ??  Then soon as it is found out that Donald is hip to the scene as well, you liberals are shocked ??  If you are shocked at Donald Trump, then quit pushing your dam lifestyles & your perversions on this nation you bunch of dam hypocrites.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yeah, she has the experience alright, and what has she done in her experiences is the question?
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if the presidency was a private entity, neither would be hired. One only has business experience and success that could apply to the job, the other is a criminal that's gotten away with so much crap it's almost unbelievable.
> 
> But if an employer only had one choice, he would hire the person with little experience over somebody that had a clear record of underhandedness, lying and putting her company at great risk.



Okay, Racist from Cleveland...  your buddieshave spent hundreds of millions of dollars investigating Mrs. Clinton, and after 25 years of investigating her, have come up with--- nothing.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You mean like your side did with Bill Clinton?



i don't have a side. You see, the ting is, I'll be the first one to admit, Clinton has some serious impulse control issues when itcomes to women. (But then again, the guy probably has women throwing himself at him all the time, I doubt 99% of men could withstand that kind of temptation.) 

What I don't hear from Clinton is the misogyny, the racism, the narcissism we get from Trump.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Hey Trump!...

“Parents can only give good advice or put them on the right paths, but the final forming of a person's character lies in their own hands.” 
- Anne Frank -
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3720.Anne_Frank
“In the long run, we shape our lives, and we shape ourselves. The process never ends until we die. And the choices we make are ultimately our own responsibility.” 
- Eleanor Roosevelt -
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/44566.Eleanor_Roosevelt
“If you could kick the person in the pants responsible for most of your trouble, you wouldn't sit for a month.” 
- Theodore Roosevelt -

“No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible.”  (for Trump followers)
 - Stanisław Jerzy Lec -



 “This isn't just 'the way things are.' This is the way you made them. This is the result of your choices, your actions. Yours.” 
- Andrew Klavan, Empire of Lies -


"Remember, democracy never lasts long. It soon wastes, exhausts, and murders itself. There never was a democracy yet that did not commit suicide."
- John Adams -

"How strangely will the Tools of a Tyrant pervert the plain Meaning of Words!"
- Samuel Adams -

We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office. 
- Aesop -

“But you can't make people listen. They have to come round in their own time, wondering what happened and why the world blew up around them. It can't last.” 
- Ray Bradbury -  Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Little-Acorn

In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.

Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.

"What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."

Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she has the experience alright, and what has she done in her experiences is the question?
> 
> The truth of the matter is that if the presidency was a private entity, neither would be hired. One only has business experience and success that could apply to the job, the other is a criminal that's gotten away with so much crap it's almost unbelievable.
> 
> But if an employer only had one choice, he would hire the person with little experience over somebody that had a clear record of underhandedness, lying and putting her company at great risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Racist from Cleveland...  your buddieshave spent hundreds of millions of dollars investigating Mrs. Clinton, and after 25 years of investigating her, have come up with--- nothing.
Click to expand...

. Well when you are an expert at fooling the American people the way Hillary and Bill has done, then we only have the people to blame if they vote for those types of miseries again.  It's all about FREE stuff, and the one that promises the most of it that gets the dependents riled up, and the donors are backing her, because where there is a huge hole created, and then it has to be filled, then they exclusively get to fill it. In a Democrats mind the party wins, the donors win, and the poor are satisfied to be poor, just as long as that government assistance keeps pouring in.   The working class gets killed in it all.  When the free market system fails, then the volunteer workforce will become slaves in the new communist socialist system created from it all.


----------



## Flash

I bet good ole Obama's "Pajama Boy" never had any lewd comments about women.

The little pussy piece of shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> i don't have a side. You see, the ting is, I'll be the first one to admit, Clinton has some serious impulse control issues when itcomes to women. (But then again, the guy probably has women throwing himself at him all the time, I doubt 99% of men could withstand that kind of temptation.)
> 
> What I don't hear from Clinton is the misogyny, the racism, the narcissism we get from Trump.



You don't hear or see a lot of things Joe.  That's why I posted that story of the Cleveland white guy with a toy gun who got gunned down by police in the other thread that you didn't bother to respond to. 

Bill Clinton has been described by many women as unattractive.  Sure, he had the power and the charm at one time.  But if you dream that Clinton had women throwing themselves at him, imagine the problem Trump had.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, Racist from Cleveland... your buddieshave spent hundreds of millions of dollars investigating Mrs. Clinton, and after 25 years of investigating her, have come up with--- nothing.



Hundreds of millions of dollars?  Have a credible link to that claim Joe? 

They found all kinds of things about Hil-liar.  The problem is she is part of the cabal that our criminal federal government is today.  Now everybody, one, two three, THANK YOU OBAMA!  

As Trump pointed out in the debate, she violated a subpoena and erased her emails instead.  As Gowdy pointed out, she lied on several occasions in a congressional testimony.  She put our country at risk and if elected President, will put herself in a position of being blackmailed by our foreign enemies.  

You may be happy with Chicago politics where you live, but the rest of us don't want it.  DumBama didn't leave Chicago, he brought Chicago to the White House, and it's damned time to clean Washington out, even if it means electing Donald Trump to do it.


----------



## the_human_being




----------



## JoeB131

Little-Acorn said:


> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.



No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
And the Racism
And the Homophobia
And the Xenophobia
and the mocking of the disabled
And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.


----------



## Lakhota

Trump has more to worry about...





Court hearing is scheduled for October 14, 2016.
*Donald Trump Rape Lawsuit: When Is the Next Court Date?*


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hundreds of millions of dollars? Have a credible link to that claim Joe?



Ken Starr's Panty SNiffing investigation cost $70MM... YOu easily get into 9 figures if you add them all up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ken Starr's Panty SNiffing investigation cost $70MM... YOu easily get into 9 figures if you add them all up.



What did Star have to do with Hil-Liar?


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
Click to expand...

. You sound like a Hillary clone Joe... Everything Trump has said and done has been put through the lib word twister, but he still gives the Clinton cabal the dookey pants like they ain't never had before.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Trump has more to worry about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court hearing is scheduled for October 14, 2016.
> *Donald Trump Rape Lawsuit: When Is the Next Court Date?*


. Until there is something to it, then the train rolls on. Hope such a thing isn't true, and if it is, then he should be thrown into jail right along with Hillary.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There are a couple stories out there but I don't think anyone has stepped forward to claim the honor.  The existence of the tape appeared in an AP story not long ago.  That's a fact. It's pretty definite that the Access Hollywood librarian discovered the tape and it got to some Access Hollywood producers.  Supposedly they reviewed the tape and discussed releasing it.  Who actually released, how much they got for it and to who they released it is a bit of a mystery.  I'll bet they got a pretty penny for it.  I wonder if they offered it to Trump.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, if it was illegal for the conversation to be recorded in that state without a person's knowledge to begin with, then the person who illegally did the recording should be brought up on charges per the investigation into the matter.
Click to expand...

*It seems likely that Trump  knew he was being taped.  It's not like someone was taping him using a telephoto lens from across the street.  There were 4 people in a confined space in the RV. Unless there was a hidden camera which seems unlikely, Trump had to be aware of the camera.  And when he got off the bus there had to be camera withing a few feet of him. Considering Trump's paranoia, he would be screaming his head off if this was shot with a candid camera.  Also remember Trump at the time was making lewd tapes on the Howard Stern Show. He was not running for president and he was seeking notoriety.      *


----------



## Clementine




----------



## Faun

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There are a couple stories out there but I don't think anyone has stepped forward to claim the honor.  The existence of the tape appeared in an AP story not long ago.  That's a fact. It's pretty definite that the Access Hollywood librarian discovered the tape and it got to some Access Hollywood producers.  Supposedly they reviewed the tape and discussed releasing it.  Who actually released, how much they got for it and to who they released it is a bit of a mystery.  I'll bet they got a pretty penny for it.  I wonder if they offered it to Trump.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, if it was illegal for the conversation to be recorded in that state without a person's knowledge to begin with, then the person who illegally did the recording should be brought up on charges per the investigation into the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It seems likely that Trump  knew he was being taped.  It's not like someone was taping him using a telephoto lens from across the street.  There were 4 people in a confined space in the RV. Unless there was a hidden camera which seems unlikely, Trump had to be aware of the camera.  And when he got off the bus there had to be camera withing a few feet of him. Considering Trump's paranoia, he would be screaming his head off if this was shot with a candid camera.  Also remember Trump at the time was making lewd tapes on the Howard Stern Show. He was not running for president and he was seeking notoriety.      *
Click to expand...

There was a microphone attached to his lapel.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> It seems likely that Trump knew he was being taped. It's not like someone was taping him using a telephoto lens from across the street. There were 4 people in a confined space in the RV. Unless there was a hidden camera which seems unlikely, Trump had to be aware of the camera. And when he got off the bus there had to be camera withing a few feet of him. Considering Trump's paranoia, he would be screaming his head off if this was shot with a candid camera. Also remember Trump at the time was making lewd tapes on the Howard Stern Show. He was not running for president and he was seeking notoriety.



If there was a camera it's one thing, but there was no camera involved.  Anybody can plainly see a camera, but not an audio recording device.  Hell, I can record somebody that way using my cell phone and nobody would know the difference.  The cell phone is in my top shirt pocket.  How would anybody know I was recording them? 

I don't know if Trump is taking action on this.  Just because we didn't hear about it yet doesn't mean he isn't.  He may very well wait until after the election.  He may have his people investigating this to try and figure it all out first which would be the smart thing to do.    

Yes I used to listen to Trump when he went on the Stern show.  But as Rush Limbaugh explained, Trump never tailored his life around politics like professional politicians did their entire life.  Professional politicians make sure they don't say anything that may make them look bad. They make sure their tax records look good for the public.  They don't trust anybody be they friend or foe, and suspect anybody and everybody to sink their ship down the road.  

Trump did not lead his life that way.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Starr's Panty SNiffing investigation cost $70MM... YOu easily get into 9 figures if you add them all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Star have to do with Hil-Liar?
Click to expand...


He investigated Whitewater, Rose Law Firm, Vince Foster, Filegate, Travel Gate, all the usual "Hillary did a bad thing" accusations which all turned up to be big nothingburgers. 

You guys have been accusing Hillary and Bill of all sorts of criminal conduct since the 1990's, and the worst thing you've come up with after spending hundreds of millions in investigations and hearings is "Bill Lied about Getting a Blow Job".


----------



## Crixus

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...



This go's to the hypocrisy of the left. All day long they will go on about how disgusting this proves trump to be, yet the people who say it are cool with abortion mills selling cut up fetuses and they accept money from black dudes like JZ who go on much the same way as trump did and even make money doing it. Obama hangs out with JZ, Is a fan of what he calls music and begs JZ for money. This is typical of the left in pretty much all ways, and it points out how the left has given up any and all objective free thought. Welcome to the machine Niggas I can say it now because Jay Z did.


----------



## Crixus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems likely that Trump knew he was being taped. It's not like someone was taping him using a telephoto lens from across the street. There were 4 people in a confined space in the RV. Unless there was a hidden camera which seems unlikely, Trump had to be aware of the camera. And when he got off the bus there had to be camera withing a few feet of him. Considering Trump's paranoia, he would be screaming his head off if this was shot with a candid camera. Also remember Trump at the time was making lewd tapes on the Howard Stern Show. He was not running for president and he was seeking notoriety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a camera it's one thing, but there was no camera involved.  Anybody can plainly see a camera, but not an audio recording device.  Hell, I can record somebody that way using my cell phone and nobody would know the difference.  The cell phone is in my top shirt pocket.  How would anybody know I was recording them?
> 
> I don't know if Trump is taking action on this.  Just because we didn't hear about it yet doesn't mean he isn't.  He may very well wait until after the election.  He may have his people investigating this to try and figure it all out first which would be the smart thing to do.
> 
> Yes I used to listen to Trump when he went on the Stern show.  But as Rush Limbaugh explained, Trump never tailored his life around politics like professional politicians did their entire life.  Professional politicians make sure they don't say anything that may make them look bad. They make sure their tax records look good for the public.  They don't trust anybody be they friend or foe, and suspect anybody and everybody to sink their ship down the road.
> 
> Trump did not lead his life that way.
Click to expand...



Agree. And it's a fact that some politicians get a pass while others dont. Hiller has made a bevy of racist remarks as has many famous democrats yet she gets a pass. Imagine how it would have been had Trump said any of these things,


Top Ten Examples Of Hillary Clinton’s Racism The Media Chooses To Ignore


#1 – In 1974, after Bill Clinton lost his bid for a Senate seat, Hillary lashed out at campaign manager Paul Fray calling him a, “f*cking Jew bastard!” This outburst was witnessed and confirmed by 3 people, so it definitely happened.

#2 – As First Lady, Hillary called young black men “super-predators” indicating that she thought all young black males were violent criminals. She also said, “We have to bring them to heel,” like young blacks are the same as dogs. Despite thinking this was incredibly racist, blacks still support Hillary.

#3 – While serving in the US Senate, Hillary tried to make a joke that disparaged a civil rights icon and demeaned all people from India. “I love this quote. It’s from Mahatma Gandhi. He ran a gas station down in St. Louis for a couple of years. Mr. Gandhi, do you still go to the gas station?” asked Clinton.

#4 – In 2005 Hillary said, “I am adamantly against illegal immigrants.” She also, as a Senator, voted to construct a wall between the US and Mexico. Considering the main “proof” of Trump’s racism is that he opposes illegal immigration and wants to build a wall, isn’t it odd that Hillary gets off for having said the same thing?

#5 – During the 2008 democratic primaries Hillary Clinton’s campaign started the “birther” rumors, questioning Obama’s US citizenship. They even circulated the now famous picture of Obama in full Muslim garb. Somehow Trump’s campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is racist, but Hillary’s role in starting the birther movement is not.

#6 – Also during the 2008 presidential race, Hillary’s husband Bill said this of Obama: “A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee.” Hillary didn’t say this one but her husband did and she certainly never disavowed it.

#7 – Shortly after announcing her candidacy, Hillary said “all lives matter” in a black church. I don’t think this one is racist, but lefties, black activists, and Hillary herself all do, so it makes the list. Plus as is the case with most of this stuff, if Trump had said it liberals would freak the hell out.

#8 – In November of 2015, Hillary called people in this country illegally “illegal aliens.” Trump is a racist when he says “illegal aliens,” why isn’t Hillary?

#9 – In April of this year, Hillary joined NYC Mayor Bill de Blasio on stage at a democratic fundraiser for a scripted joke about how lazy black people are. The two liberals made reference to “colored people’s time” which is a super-racist way of saying black people are chronically tardy and lethargic.

#10 – April was a great month for Hillary’s racism, as she also made a comment disparaging Native Americans. She said she had experience dealing with wild men when they “get off the reservation.” In essence she said Native Americans are savages who must be segregated from the rest of society.

As a bonus:

#11 – On a black radio show, Hillary pandered to black voters by claiming she always carries hot sauce in her purse. It was racist when Donald Trump pandered Hispanics by eating a taco bowl, but not racist when Hillary pandered blacks. How does that work?


----------



## Crixus

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Starr's Panty SNiffing investigation cost $70MM... YOu easily get into 9 figures if you add them all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Star have to do with Hil-Liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He investigated Whitewater, Rose Law Firm, Vince Foster, Filegate, Travel Gate, all the usual "Hillary did a bad thing" accusations which all turned up to be big nothingburgers.
> 
> You guys have been accusing Hillary and Bill of all sorts of criminal conduct since the 1990's, and the worst thing you've come up with after spending hundreds of millions in investigations and hearings is "Bill Lied about Getting a Blow Job".[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The only reason you say that is because you want to sit at the cool kids table.
Click to expand...


----------



## the_human_being

JoeB131 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
Click to expand...


I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.


----------



## Crixus

the_human_being said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
Click to expand...



They only did that because secretly, they are all racist and hate the gays.


----------



## the_human_being

Crixus said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They only did that because secretly, they are all racist and hate the gays.
Click to expand...


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Crixus

the_human_being said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They only did that because secretly, they are all racist and hate the gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
Click to expand...



No. Honestly, I'm thinking most normal folks want to work,  live their lives and likely spend very little time on the topic at all.


----------



## the_human_being

Crixus said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They only did that because secretly, they are all racist and hate the gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Honestly, I'm thinking most normal folks want to work,  live their lives and likely spend very little time on the topic at all.
Click to expand...


Then I must conclude that you are not normal since it was you who brought up the subject of gays. I will also conclude that you ate gay.


----------



## playtime

LeftofLeft said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When Ivana married Trump, there was a martial exemption in the rape laws which meant he could rape her as much as he chose.  However that changed in the 80's.  Maybe that's why he divorced her.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
Click to expand...


I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.


----------



## Flopper

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, guy. Hillary recorded Trump in 2005 (when was Still a democrat and a Bush critic) because she knew she might run against him some day.
> 
> More likely, it was a sound check guy who recorded it and kept it because he thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not read very well that early in the morning.  Where did I even imply that it was Hillary?
> 
> More than likely it was some leftist who got his hands on that tape and sent it to the Hillary camp.  Then the weekend of the debate, they sent one of her minions to the Post so they could run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There are a couple stories out there but I don't think anyone has stepped forward to claim the honor.  The existence of the tape appeared in an AP story not long ago.  That's a fact. It's pretty definite that the Access Hollywood librarian discovered the tape and it got to some Access Hollywood producers.  Supposedly they reviewed the tape and discussed releasing it.  Who actually released, how much they got for it and to who they released it is a bit of a mystery.  I'll bet they got a pretty penny for it.  I wonder if they offered it to Trump.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless, if it was illegal for the conversation to be recorded in that state without a person's knowledge to begin with, then the person who illegally did the recording should be brought up on charges per the investigation into the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It seems likely that Trump  knew he was being taped.  It's not like someone was taping him using a telephoto lens from across the street.  There were 4 people in a confined space in the RV. Unless there was a hidden camera which seems unlikely, Trump had to be aware of the camera.  And when he got off the bus there had to be camera withing a few feet of him. Considering Trump's paranoia, he would be screaming his head off if this was shot with a candid camera.  Also remember Trump at the time was making lewd tapes on the Howard Stern Show. He was not running for president and he was seeking notoriety.      *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a microphone attached to his lapel.
Click to expand...

Yes, you can see it clearly just after he get's off the bus.


----------



## JoeB131

Crixus said:


> [Q
> The only reason you say that is because you want to sit at the cool kids table.


[/QUOTE]

Hey, if the GOP comes up with a sensible candidate in 2020, I'll be happy to consider him. 

Unfortunately, you went with the reality TV Show Nazi.


----------



## JoeB131

the_human_being said:


> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.



So people who think they are going to get more money if he's elected support him.  That doesn't impress me. 

When Trump loses, you will be AMAZED how fast all these groups will deny they ever supported him.


----------



## Flopper

the_human_being said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 to 1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
Click to expand...

*The only poll I have seen of the military was a poll of 32,000 respondents in August, before the debates and before Clinton surged ahead.  Trump was 55% to Clinton 35%, not 2 to 1.  I would doubt that poll today would yield the same results.

I don't know where you got 21 metal of honor winners endorsed Trump. The Military Times reported 14 in Sept.  There are 77 living metal of honor winners so there are 63 that are not endorsing Trump.

ICE, never endorsed Trump.  No federal agency has.  The National Boarder Patrol Council has.

Trump has a big lead over Clinton among military and vets
Fourteen Medal of Honor recipients endorse Trump
List of living Medal of Honor recipients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Trump say ICE endorsed him*


----------



## the_human_being

JoeB131 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So people who think they are going to get more money if he's elected support him.  That doesn't impress me.
> 
> When Trump loses, you will be AMAZED how fast all these groups will deny they ever supported him.
Click to expand...


Wonder why they don't endorse Hillary?  The active duty should endorse the veteran of Bosnia.


----------



## Crixus

JoeB131 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> The only reason you say that is because you want to sit at the cool kids table.
Click to expand...


Hey, if the GOP comes up with a sensible candidate in 2020, I'll be happy to consider him.

Unfortunately, you went with the reality TV Show Nazi.[/QUOTE]


LOL,  yup. I'm a teumpkin allright, and you are not one to be judging who is and is not sane.


----------



## the_human_being

Flopper said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what disqualifies him is the Misogyny
> And the Racism
> And the Homophobia
> And the Xenophobia
> and the mocking of the disabled
> And the slandering of Gold Star Families and Veterans
> and the vast ignorance of anything entailed in the job.
> And the fact he thinks he can act like a Banana Republic Dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 to 1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him?  Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his?  Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him?  Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well?  But you do carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The only poll I have seen of the military was a poll of 32,000 respondents in August, before the debates and before Clinton surged ahead.  Trump was 55% to Clinton 35%, not 2 to 1.  I would doubt that poll today would yield the same results.
> 
> I don't know where you got 21 metal of honor winners endorsed Trump. The Military Times reported 14 in Sept.  There are 77 living metal of honor winners so there are 63 that are not endorsing Trump.
> 
> ICE, never endorsed Trump.  No federal agency has.  The National Boarder Patrol Council has.
> 
> Trump has a big lead over Clinton among military and vets
> Fourteen Medal of Honor recipients endorse Trump
> List of living Medal of Honor recipients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Trump say ICE endorsed him*
Click to expand...


You are correct in that ICE itself did not endorse Trump. It was a union of 5,000 ICE immigration agents that endorsed Trump. The Military Times is the one who reported the 2 to 1 margin of active duty military supporting Trump from a polling they did. Yes, in September 14 Medal of Honor recipients endorsed Trump. Trump himself in a new conference a few days ago stated that others had come forward and that the figure was now 21.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Little-Acorn said:


> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?


Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.


----------



## Crixus

Little-Acorn said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.
Click to expand...



Yup.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Starr's Panty SNiffing investigation cost $70MM... YOu easily get into 9 figures if you add them all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Star have to do with Hil-Liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He investigated Whitewater, Rose Law Firm, Vince Foster, Filegate, Travel Gate, all the usual "Hillary did a bad thing" accusations which all turned up to be big nothingburgers.
> 
> You guys have been accusing Hillary and Bill of all sorts of criminal conduct since the 1990's, and the worst thing you've come up with after spending hundreds of millions in investigations and hearings is "Bill Lied about Getting a Blow Job".
Click to expand...

. Where there is smoke there is usually fire, but getting to that fire with all the obstacles that have been thrown in the way,  has made it all quite interesting indeed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> He investigated Whitewater, Rose Law Firm, Vince Foster, Filegate, Travel Gate, all the usual "Hillary did a bad thing" accusations which all turned up to be big nothingburgers.
> 
> You guys have been accusing Hillary and Bill of all sorts of criminal conduct since the 1990's, and the worst thing you've come up with after spending hundreds of millions in investigations and hearings is "Bill Lied about Getting a Blow Job".



Nope, came up with a lot more than that: 


Of course when the fix is in, nothing happens to the criminal. It's like when the Mafia used to own towns across the country.  The DA was in on it, the judge was getting a cash paycheck, the police turned the other way.  It all worked out in the end for them.  The dog and pony show was for the uninformed voters.  

This election is about a lot of things, but first and foremost should be to break up the corruption that is now our federal government.  Government officials destroying evidence like hard drives and wiping servers clean, smashing cell phones with hammers, the FBI confiscating laptops and destroying it themselves.  It's never been this corrupt in my lifetime.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Further detail:
> "The criminalization of marital rape in the United States started in the mid-1970s and by 1993 marital rape became a crime in all 50 states, under at least one section of the sexual offense codes."
> 
> 
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
Click to expand...

. Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He investigated Whitewater, Rose Law Firm, Vince Foster, Filegate, Travel Gate, all the usual "Hillary did a bad thing" accusations which all turned up to be big nothingburgers.
> 
> You guys have been accusing Hillary and Bill of all sorts of criminal conduct since the 1990's, and the worst thing you've come up with after spending hundreds of millions in investigations and hearings is "Bill Lied about Getting a Blow Job".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, came up with a lot more than that:
> 
> 
> Of course when the fix is in, nothing happens to the criminal. It's like when the Mafia used to own towns across the country.  The DA was in on it, the judge was getting a cash paycheck, the police turned the other way.  It all worked out in the end for them.  The dog and pony show was for the uninformed voters.
> 
> This election is about a lot of things, but first and foremost should be to break up the corruption that is now our federal government.  Government officials destroying evidence like hard drives and wiping servers clean, smashing cell phones with hammers, the FBI confiscating laptops and destroying it themselves.  It's never been this corrupt in my lifetime.
Click to expand...

. Stopping the federal government from ultimately turning this nation into a huge screwed up social experiment with no end in sight is imperative, and worse the feds have had leftist leanings or influence written all over it anymore... This must end or we all must do a better job at balancing the whole thing better. The left has had to much power given it, and it has been a huge mistake for this country when it comes to the social scenes etc.  The corrupted dem politicians are another super problem in this nation in which has gotten way out of hand.  How far will Hillary go to defeat Trump ??? Create a problem with Russia now ??????  Wow.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


. Just default to the Clinton's, and that ends this bull crap already.  In fact why are you dragging the Clinton's through the mud by calling out Trump on these issues ???  Too funny.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Run ...Trump is loose without shackles ...run like hell ladies


----------



## JoeB131

Flopper said:


> The only poll I have seen of the military was a poll of 32,000 respondents in August, before the debates and before Clinton surged ahead. Trump was 55% to Clinton 35%, not 2 to 1. I would doubt that poll today would yield the same results.
> 
> I don't know where you got 21 metal of honor winners endorsed Trump. The Military Times reported 14 in Sept. There are 77 living metal of honor winners so there are 63 that are not endorsing Trump.
> 
> ICE, never endorsed Trump. No federal agency has. The National Boarder Patrol Council has.



Thanks for taking the time refuting his bullshit.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Run ...Trump is loose without shackles ...run like hell ladies


. Thought Rubio said he had little hands ?   LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## rightwinger

Seems the Donald was not just engaging in locker room conversation

New York Times report: Two women accuse Donald Trump of inappropriate touching - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks

Rachel Maddow just said that one of the women that accused Trump (couldn't make out which one) is going to be on the Today Show (NBC) tomorrow.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Matthew said:


>


*Breaking *
*Charlie Manson has now taken back his endorsement of Trump*


----------



## ScienceRocks

ANOTHER ANOTHER ONE

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/more-unearthed-footage-trump-says-of-10-year-old-i-am-going-to-be-dating-her-in-10-years/

Quote


> In an “Entertainment Tonight” Christmas feature in 1992, Trump looked at a group of 10-year-old girls and said he would be dating one of them in ten years. At the time, Trump would have been 46 years old.
> 
> The video, released Wednesday evening, was shot at Trump Tower.
> 
> In the clip, Trump asks one of the 10-year-old girls if she’s “going up the escalator.” When the girl replies, “yeah,” Trump turns to the camera and says: “I am going to be dating her in 10 years. Can you believe it?”


----------



## ScienceRocks

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/palm-beach-post-exclusive-local-woman-says-trump-groped-her/w5ii48gwdJY9htsLl88GcP/?ecmp=pbp_social_twitter_2015_sfp


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Matthew said:


> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/palm-beach-post-exclusive-local-woman-says-trump-groped-her/w5ii48gwdJY9htsLl88GcP/?ecmp=pbp_social_twitter_2015_sfp


*Physically Attacked by Donald Trump – A PEOPLE Writer’s Own Harrowing Story*
Source: *People Magazine*

more at link

Read more: Physically Attacked by Donald Trump – A PEOPLE Writer’s Own Harrowing Story


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why do the worse and most fucked up people seem to run for high office? Seriously? This is starting to really hurt America in the eyes of the rest of the world.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Matthew said:


> Why do the worse and most fucked up people seem to run for high office? Seriously? This is starting to really hurt America in the eyes of the rest of the world.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Breaking: Physically Attacked by Donald Trump – A PEOPLE Writer’s Own Harrowing Story*
*We walked into that room alone, and Trump shut the door behind us. I turned around, and within seconds, he was pushing me against the wall, and forcing his tongue down my throat. 
Now, I’m a tall, strapping girl who grew up wrestling two giant brothers. I even once sparred with Mike Tyson. It takes a lot to push me. But Trump is much bigger—a looming figure—and he was fast, taking me by surprise, and throwing me off balance. 
I was stunned. And I was grateful when Trump’s longtime butler burst into the room a minute later, as I tried to unpin myself.* 

The butler informed us that Melania would be down momentarily, and it was time to resume the interview. I was still in shock, and remained speechless as we both followed him to an outdoor patio overlooking the grounds. In those few minutes alone with Trump, my self-esteem crashed to zero. How could the actions of one man make feel so utterly violated? I’d been interviewing A-list celebrities for over 20 years, but what he’d done was a first. Did he think I’d be flattered? 

*I tried to act normal. I had a job to do, and I was determined to do it. I sat in a chair that faced Trump, who waited for his wife on a loveseat. The butler left us, and I fumbled with my tape recorder. Trump smiled and leaned forward.   
Physically Attacked by Donald Trump – A PEOPLE Writer’s Own Harrowing Story
*


----------



## ScienceRocks

Donald: For the sake of New York City, all recent sexting victims of Anthony ‘Carlos Danger’ Weiner should come forward. (2013)
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/360119639017132032


CNN just said there's up to 12 women coming forward against Trump.
https://twitter.com/JessicaScott09/status/786415450787840000


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Donald Trump Hit On Marlee Matlin During The Celebrity Apprentice, Former Contestant Claims *
Donald Trump Hit On Marlee Matlin During The Celebrity Apprentice, Former Contestant Claims



> “He went back and forth with Marlee,” Hatch continues. “No matter how she responded, no matter how politely, he would push it a step further with comments about her looks, and how she was making him feel, and about what he thought of her, and how happy he would be to do something with her.
> 
> “It was a lot of innuendo, far beyond the norm. It was odd and weird, and people in the boardroom would look at one another, but he didn’t care. was with her interpreter, Jack, and I thought, ‘Gosh, I wonder if he’s comfortable with this?'”
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Hatch says Trump even used innuendo in the presence of his daughter.
> 
> “He did it in front of Ivanka,” he says. “That was not just uncomfortable for me. It was weird. I was fascinated as a people watcher to think what could possibly be going on in that woman’s mind. He didn’t care that she was there; he didn’t seem afraid that she would hold him accountable or say anything about his boorish behavior. None of that happened. He was just that way, and it didn’t matter to him one bit that his daughter was listening in.”


----------



## Lakhota

*It just keeps getting worse and worse for pervert Trump.*






*New York Daily News Calls Out Donald Trump's 'Perv Scandal'*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Lakhota

This has to be the funniest news story of the day:

*Michele Bachmann Warns Christians: Voting For Hillary Clinton Will Lead To Sexual Assaults*


----------



## Lakhota

*TEEN PAGEANT PROWLER: Trump ‘Walked In On’ Dressing Room*

*Trump Supporters’ Worst Attempts To Defend New Sexual Allegations*

*Video Shows Trump Joking About Dating A Young Girl When She Gets Older*

This is so sick.  Please make this pervert go away.


----------



## Lakhota

Here is a smart lady:

*Canada’s First Female Prime Minister Calls Trump A ‘Sexual Predator’*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Lakhota

Vigilante said:


>



That shit was only funny about 20 years ago.  Now it's just childish.


----------



## beagle9

Going for the scorned woman effect now eh ???  Herman Cain would have made a great President, but the DNC resorted to the same tactics to take him down also...  How about the issues talked about somehow or is this all the nation has going for it anymore ??  It's like you people live eat and breathe the national enquire instead of just reading it. Once you devil's get your way, then you continue your agenda to destroy everything that was once great about this nation, and great for the majority of decent hardworking people (all people) who live here. It's amazing how the civil rights issue in this nation, has been highjacked by every demon with a cause that you can name anymore.  It has become an open doorway to this nations very own self destruction I believe. Now I agree that we needed the civil rights act sure, but the piling on over the decades of everything but the kitchen sink we didn't need, and sadly this has been the case for quite sometime now in America...Now we see that the act is being used by radicals full of hate & with their twisted agenda's trying to harass white people, destroy white people, and create hate groups trying to overthrow the so called white privilege in this nation, and this be it in one form or the other.  Now Hillary uses all this to her advantage, because she will go as low as it takes to exploit black people for her & Bill's goals of keeping and/or gaining power, money, and control for their corporate puppet masters.  It's time we identify these problems in this nation, and deal with them before the demons separate us any more in this nation.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shit was only funny about 20 years ago.  Now it's just childish.
Click to expand...

. So it was funny when Clinton was doing all his bad 20 years ago, but to bring it up now is just childish eh ??  So no fighting fire with fire is the democrats stand eh ?  Thought you all were the party that believes in fairness, equal opportunity, and such ??


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JoeB131

Vigilante said:


>



Democrats didn't cross party lines to vote for that Nazi Fuck.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lakhota said:


> Here is a smart lady:
> 
> *Canada’s First Female Prime Minister Calls Trump A ‘Sexual Predator’*



Wow, you mean somebody from the Socialist utopia criticized a Republican candidate?  How unusual.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Matthew said:


> Rachel Maddow just said that one of the women that accused Trump (couldn't make out which one) is going to be on the Today Show (NBC) tomorrow.



Well now that the media (once again) is controlling this election, every leftist flake will be coming out making some sort of claim.  I hope Trump sues every one of them.


----------



## Lakhota

*Australian State Parliament Officially Calls Trump A ‘Revolting Slug’*

I agree.


----------



## Lakhota

*Melania is married to a pervert.  Does she know that?*


----------



## Lakhota

*Time Magazine Cover Reduces Trump To Full-On Goop*

Well, that pretty well sums it up.


----------



## Lakhota

*Howard Stern Called Trump A Sexual Predator In 2006. Trump Agreed.*

“Donald seriously, you know all about sexual predators and things like that…. You are one!”​
*The exchange happens just after the 21 minute mark in this video of a 2006 Howard Stern interview.*

Holy shit, Trump even admits he's a sexual predator.


----------



## Flopper

Little-Acorn said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.
Click to expand...

*Do you not understand the difference.  Bill Clinton is not running for president.  Trump is. Most people couldn't car less about BIll Clinton's sex life 20 to 40 years ago.  It's irrelevant in this election.  What is relevant is the incredibly stupidly that Trump is showing. Everything he is doing plays right into the hands of the Clinton campaign.  His attacks on his own party leadership, dragging up sexual accusation against  Bill Clinton, and threats of law suits against the New York Times and women who come forward show he is certainly not presidential material. *


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you not understand the difference.  Bill Clinton is not running for president.  Trump is. Most people couldn't car less about BIll Clinton's sex life 20 to 40 years ago.  It's irrelevant in this election.  What is relevant is the incredibly stupidly that Trump is showing. Everything he is doing plays right into the hands of the Clinton campaign.  His attacks on his own party leadership, dragging up sexual accusation against  Bill Clinton, and threats of law suits against the New York Times and women who come forward show he is certainly not presidential material. *
Click to expand...

. He's fighting for this countries life, and if you don't understand that, then who really is the stupid one ?


----------



## Flopper

Matthew said:


> Rachel Maddow just said that one of the women that accused Trump (couldn't make out which one) is going to be on the Today Show (NBC) tomorrow.


*Trump decided he would drag up all the accusations about Bill Clinton as retaliation for the leaked tape. Then he totally dismissed his apology as locker room banter and claimed he never did any of those things.  That was an open invitation for every women he molested, mistreated, groped, or disparaged to step forward.  Most political analysts saw this coming. Why couldn't Trump?  

A president has to be able to think through his moves and avoid knee jerk reactions. This is why our presidents are politicians and not real estate salesmen.*


----------



## beagle9

These reasons should send cold chills down a voters spine if thinking about voting for shillary.  

She is a shill for who ever has the most money. 

She is an habitual liar. 

She is for men being married to one another, because she has no moral compass.  Even Bill her husband wouldn't go along with that one. 

She throws boulders while living in a glass house.  

She is for free this, and for free that, and to the tune of billions out of the pockets of hardworking taxpayers. 

She's for higher taxes with no tax plan to truly help the working class. 

She is for open borders even though Americans are laying *DEAD *in the streets of America, and all because the vetting of those who were here wasn't accurate or kept up with, but she can vett hundreds of thousands more who aren't here, and are coming in from zones that hate America ?  yeah right.

This woman needs to be arrested just as they had arrested Morsi in Egypt, and anyone of her accomplices need to be arrested also.  

She is for Abortion, and if she is for late term meaning having no health risk to the mother, then she is an accomplice to murder.  The killing of unknown children who had formed in the womb is murder plain and simple.  

She is for stealing from the rich & giving to the poor in which for whom she does not know as individuals, and whether or not one deserves a helping hand or not but just give it to them anyway??  Isn't that what vetting is also about ?  Otherwise making sure that if you give someone something that belonged to someone else, then wouldn't it only be right that the someone else would be happy knowing that the person deserved it ?  

She is for an authoritarian government, and a police state. 

She will be weak to everyone who figured they had a hand in creating her, and worse that she feels indebted to for getting her the job, and oh it isn't the voters if you think that is who she will be thanking, but it's the elite that's who.  

If you thought Trump would be a disaster, then you ain't seen nothing yet, because this woman is a follower, and not a leader.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> *Howard Stern Called Trump A Sexual Predator In 2006. Trump Agreed.*
> 
> “Donald seriously, you know all about sexual predators and things like that…. You are one!”​
> *The exchange happens just after the 21 minute mark in this video of a 2006 Howard Stern interview.*
> 
> Holy shit, Trump even admits he's a sexual predator.




The right can no longer argue that they're the party of morals and right & wrong. Period. Any credibility has just been flushed down the fucking toilet.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Trump decided he would drag up all the accusations about Bill Clinton as retaliation for the leaked tape. Then he totally dismissed his apology as locker room banter and claimed he never did any of those things. That was an open invitation for every women he molested, mistreated, groped, or disparaged to step forward. Most political analysts saw this coming. Why couldn't Trump?
> 
> A president has to be able to think through his moves and avoid knee jerk reactions.



You mean like lying to Congress, smashing government cell phones with a hammer, erasing incriminating evidence against you.............

Trump had no idea this was coming.  People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago???? 

I love how this all works too, just make an accusation and it must be true. 

Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today.  He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around.  Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time??  WTF would do that for crying out loud?  

If somebody makes inappropriate moves on a woman, she should take action immediately, not wait until the guy is running for President.  But as we all know, most if not all of these stories are utter bullshit and should be viewed that way.  

Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal.  Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Do you not understand the difference. Bill Clinton is not running for president. Trump is. Most people couldn't car less about BIll Clinton's sex life 20 to 40 years ago. It's irrelevant in this election. What is relevant is the incredibly stupidly that Trump is showing. Everything he is doing plays right into the hands of the Clinton campaign. His attacks on his own party leadership, dragging up sexual accusation against Bill Clinton, and threats of law suits against the New York Times and women who come forward show he is certainly not presidential material.



So what is presidential material--one where a person doesn't defend himself? 

We have somebody like that in office now, that's why Iran is threatening our ships. 

He should sue the Times.  They wrote a story with not an ounce of evidence.  I'm all for freedom of speech, but not when that speech lies about a person in hopes of steering a presidential election.


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Howard Stern Called Trump A Sexual Predator In 2006. Trump Agreed.*
> 
> “Donald seriously, you know all about sexual predators and things like that…. You are one!”​
> *The exchange happens just after the 21 minute mark in this video of a 2006 Howard Stern interview.*
> 
> Holy shit, Trump even admits he's a sexual predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right can no longer argue that they're the party of morals and right & wrong. Period. Any credibility has just been flushed down the fucking toilet.
Click to expand...

. Trump talking (guy talk trying to be a stud), about women is normal, but what you leftist are for is way out of line, and is far from normal. These are the choices America has (Normal) or (Abnormal), now take your choice America.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Unhinged Trump supporters attack the press at Florida rally: ‘We’re mad at you!’*
Donald Trump has launched a full-out war on the press. It's getting bad.


----------



## ptbw forever

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Howard Stern Called Trump A Sexual Predator In 2006. Trump Agreed.*
> 
> “Donald seriously, you know all about sexual predators and things like that…. You are one!”​
> *The exchange happens just after the 21 minute mark in this video of a 2006 Howard Stern interview.*
> 
> Holy shit, Trump even admits he's a sexual predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right can no longer argue that they're the party of morals and right & wrong. Period. Any credibility has just been flushed down the fucking toilet.
Click to expand...

And the faux left can only argue that they are the party of wrong.


----------



## Bush92

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Howard Stern Called Trump A Sexual Predator In 2006. Trump Agreed.*
> 
> “Donald seriously, you know all about sexual predators and things like that…. You are one!”​
> *The exchange happens just after the 21 minute mark in this video of a 2006 Howard Stern interview.*
> 
> Holy shit, Trump even admits he's a sexual predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right can no longer argue that they're the party of morals and right & wrong. Period. Any credibility has just been flushed down the fucking toilet.
Click to expand...

Hey Matty...why don't you reach down and grab your vagina.


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Unhinged Trump supporters attack the press at Florida rally: ‘We’re mad at you!’*
> Donald Trump has launched a full-out war on the press. It's getting bad.


It's getting good.


----------



## Bush92

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Unhinged Trump supporters attack the press at Florida rally: ‘We’re mad at you!’*
> Donald Trump has launched a full-out war on the press. It's getting bad.


He should. They are schills for Clinton.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you not understand the difference.  Bill Clinton is not running for president.  Trump is. Most people couldn't car less about BIll Clinton's sex life 20 to 40 years ago.  It's irrelevant in this election.  What is relevant is the incredibly stupidly that Trump is showing. Everything he is doing plays right into the hands of the Clinton campaign.  His attacks on his own party leadership, dragging up sexual accusation against  Bill Clinton, and threats of law suits against the New York Times and women who come forward show he is certainly not presidential material. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He's fighting for this countries life, and if you don't understand that, then who really is the stupid one ?
Click to expand...

*Trump is fighting to protect his name.  As Trump has said many times, it's his most important asset.  Obviously, Trump sees his misogynistic rhetoric, infidelities, and lewd comments as irrelevant.  However, when he's caught with hand in the cookie jar, he has to fight back.  

A president has be above this and he has to be smart enough to avoid it.  He has be fighting to protect the nation, not his name. Trump is allowing himself to be diverted from the task of winning the election.  He is doing exactly what the Clinton campaign wants, engaging in battles with his accusers, the media, and leaders in his own party.    *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Unhinged Trump supporters attack the press at Florida rally: ‘We’re mad at you!’*
> Donald Trump has launched a full-out war on the press. It's getting bad.



It's about time somebody does.


----------



## beagle9

Lakhota said:


> *Australian State Parliament Officially Calls Trump A ‘Revolting Slug’*
> 
> I agree.


. Who cares..


----------



## ScienceRocks

But sexual assault and other nasty shit isn't a reason to be mad within the eyes of the loserterian. The first movement in the world to actively fight to turn their country into a third world shit hole.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1990s, leftist fanatics were saying that Clinton's sexual harassment, attacks, and even rapes did not disqualify him from being President.
> Now, those same fanatics are insisting that a few lewd comments (not to women) DO disqualify Trump from being President.
> "What he does in his private life has no bearing on his qualifications for President."
> Liberals, can you explain this major 180-degree turn you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but denials and excuses from the liberals so far. They seem VERY reluctant to address this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you not understand the difference.  Bill Clinton is not running for president.  Trump is. Most people couldn't car less about BIll Clinton's sex life 20 to 40 years ago.  It's irrelevant in this election.  What is relevant is the incredibly stupidly that Trump is showing. Everything he is doing plays right into the hands of the Clinton campaign.  His attacks on his own party leadership, dragging up sexual accusation against  Bill Clinton, and threats of law suits against the New York Times and women who come forward show he is certainly not presidential material. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He's fighting for this countries life, and if you don't understand that, then who really is the stupid one ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump is fighting to protect his name.  As Trump has said many times, it's his most important asset.  Obviously, Trump sees his misogynistic rhetoric, infidelities, and lewd comments as irrelevant.  However, when he's caught with hand in the cookie jar, he has to fight back.
> 
> A president has be above this and he has to be smart enough to avoid it.  He has be fighting to protect the nation, not his name. Trump is allowing himself to be diverted from the task of winning the election.  He is doing exactly what the Clinton campaign wants, engaging in battles with his accusers, the media, and leaders in his own party.    *
Click to expand...

 If anyone tries to take candy from the crybabies (the liberals), then of course you will be finding yourself having to protect your name, because the crybaby libs will be trying every trick in the book until the storm has past by, and the stolen candy in which they (the libs) took from the hardworkers is back in their control again, then it's back to their slimey utopia they want to live in while flipping the bird at everyone else.


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> But sexual assault and other nasty shit isn't a reason to be mad within the eyes of the loserterian. The first movement in the world to actively fight to turn their country into a third world shit hole.


. You talking about Shillary covering for her losertarian husband ???


----------



## ScienceRocks

Since I can't post any other threads...Well, I'll start sticking this here. 

*Former Miss Teen USA Accuses Trump of Racial Preferences at Pageants*
Source: *Mother Jones*

But according to one former Miss Teen USA, Trump's beauty pageant misdeeds didn't stop at entering dressing rooms, but also extended to racist behavior towards black contestants. 

In a series of tweets posted Wednesday, Kamie Crawford described her first interaction with Donald Trump after winning the competition in 2010. Crawford, who was seventeen at the time and was the first black girl to win the title in nearly a decade, said that prior to meeting Trump, she was warned that "Mr. Trump doesn't like black people," and that if he did respond to her kindly, it would be because she was the "type of black he likes." 

-snip- 

Crawford also recalled a moment when Trump turned his back on a black contestant during rehearsals for Miss Universe: 

-snip- 

While she was practicing on stage. Literally turned his back to the stage and made a face like he was going to vomit at the sight of her.


-snip-

Read more: Donald Trump only likes certain "types" of black people, says former Miss Teen USA


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Cheetos Poltroon Putin Mini Me


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Miss Washington 2013 says Donald Trump groped her*
Source: *King 5 News*

“Do y’all remember that one time we had to do our onstage introductions, but this one guy treated us like cattle and made us do it again because we didn’t look him in the eyes? Do you also remember when he then proceeded to have us lined up so he could get a closer look at his property? Oh I forgot to mention that guy will be in the running to become the next President of the United States. I love the idea of having a misogynist as the President. #‎HeWillProbablySueMe ‬‪#‎iHaveWorseStoriesSoComeAtMeBro‬ ‪#‎Drumpf‬." 

According to Rolling Stone, Searles added in a comment on her initial post's thread, "He probably doesn't want me telling the story about that time he continually grabbed my ass and invited me to his hotel room." 

Trump owned the Miss USA pageant from 2002 to 2015.

Read more: Miss Washington 2013 says Donald Trump groped her


----------



## beagle9

Bush92 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unhinged Trump supporters attack the press at Florida rally: ‘We’re mad at you!’*
> Donald Trump has launched a full-out war on the press. It's getting bad.
> 
> 
> 
> He should. They are schills for Clinton.
Click to expand...

. More than that... They are shills for a leftist utopia that will only last a short while, because just look at the idiocy that is the left.  Wow.  They want Shillary because she is weak & not strong, and this nation had best believe it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Journalists’ Org BLASTS Trump As ‘An Unprecedented Threat’ To Press Freedom*

The United States has never seen the likes of Donald Trump’s presidential campaign. He has spent the last year and a half engaged solely in puerile insults and personal attacks. His victims have included women, minorities, veterans, and anyone he deemed less than reverential. However, the media has borne much of the weight of his […]


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> *Miss Washington 2013 says Donald Trump groped her*
> Source: *King 5 News*
> 
> “Do y’all remember that one time we had to do our onstage introductions, but this one guy treated us like cattle and made us do it again because we didn’t look him in the eyes? Do you also remember when he then proceeded to have us lined up so he could get a closer look at his property? Oh I forgot to mention that guy will be in the running to become the next President of the United States. I love the idea of having a misogynist as the President. #‎HeWillProbablySueMe ‬‪#‎iHaveWorseStoriesSoComeAtMeBro‬ ‪#‎Drumpf‬."
> 
> According to Rolling Stone, Searles added in a comment on her initial post's thread, "He probably doesn't want me telling the story about that time he continually grabbed my ass and invited me to his hotel room."
> 
> Trump owned the Miss USA pageant from 2002 to 2015.
> 
> Read more: Miss Washington 2013 says Donald Trump groped her


. You mean that one time at band camp ?


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Journalists’ Org BLASTS Trump As ‘An Unprecedented Threat’ To Press Freedom*
> 
> The United States has never seen the likes of Donald Trump’s presidential campaign. He has spent the last year and a half engaged solely in puerile insults and personal attacks. His victims have included women, minorities, veterans, and anyone he deemed less than reverential. However, the media has borne much of the weight of his […]


 Press freedom ???  Is the press being traitors to the republic covered in your Press Freedom ???


----------



## Bush92

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Journalists’ Org BLASTS Trump As ‘An Unprecedented Threat’ To Press Freedom*
> 
> The United States has never seen the likes of Donald Trump’s presidential campaign. He has spent the last year and a half engaged solely in puerile insults and personal attacks. His victims have included women, minorities, veterans, and anyone he deemed less than reverential. However, the media has borne much of the weight of his […]


Spent the last year attempting to Make America Great Again.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Trump Is Retreating Into the Fringe Media's Far-Right Paranoid World as His Campaign Falls Apart Eric Boehlert*


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Journalists’ Org BLASTS Trump As ‘An Unprecedented Threat’ To Press Freedom*
> 
> The United States has never seen the likes of Donald Trump’s presidential campaign. He has spent the last year and a half engaged solely in puerile insults and personal attacks. His victims have included women, minorities, veterans, and anyone he deemed less than reverential. However, the media has borne much of the weight of his […]


. Look when people engage in right or left politics, then guess what sparky ??  They can wear the hats of many different characters or labels in life, so if a woman, minority, veteran, journalist, politician, average Joe, working stiff etc. puts them self in the path of a frieght train going in one direction, then don't be sad if they missed the train because they chose not to ride on it, but rather they chose to stand in front of it.


----------



## Bush92

Matthew said:


> But sexual assault and other nasty shit isn't a reason to be mad within the eyes of the loserterian. The first movement in the world to actively fight to turn their country into a third world shit hole.


How will Hill deal with Bill having sex with minors?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I pray that Trump loses by at least 10% on election day.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump decided he would drag up all the accusations about Bill Clinton as retaliation for the leaked tape. Then he totally dismissed his apology as locker room banter and claimed he never did any of those things. That was an open invitation for every women he molested, mistreated, groped, or disparaged to step forward. Most political analysts saw this coming. Why couldn't Trump?
> 
> A president has to be able to think through his moves and avoid knee jerk reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like lying to Congress, smashing government cell phones with a hammer, erasing incriminating evidence against you.............
> 
> Trump had no idea this was coming.  People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????
> 
> I love how this all works too, just make an accusation and it must be true.
> 
> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today.  He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around.  Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time??  WTF would do that for crying out loud?
> 
> If somebody makes inappropriate moves on a woman, she should take action immediately, not wait until the guy is running for President.  But as we all know, most if not all of these stories are utter bullshit and should be viewed that way.
> 
> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal.  Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Ask any conservative if the accusations of sexual assault against Clinton are true and the vast majority would say yes. Meanwhile,  like the ones made against Trump, they are nothing more than allegations. Yet here you are inferring accusations against Trump are baseless.


----------



## Bush92

Matthew said:


> I pray that Trump loses by at least 10% on election day.


Not going to happen.


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> I pray that Trump loses by at least 10% on election day.


. Pray ????  Pray to who ???? I thought leftist had no one to pray to ???


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Donald Trump has 'betrayed First Amendment values,' journalism advocates say*
Source: *CNN*

"Donald Trump, through his words and actions as a candidate for president of the United States, has consistently betrayed First Amendment values." 

That's what the Committee to Protect Journalists declared in an unprecedented statement on Thursday. 

The nonprofit organization advocates for the rights of journalists all around the world. CPJ usually concentrates on the Middle East and other conflict-stricken areas where journalists routinely face repression and violence. Foreign governments like Iran, China and Pakistan are frequent targets of the group's efforts. 

-snip- 

"This is not about picking sides in an election," the statement added. "This is recognizing that a Trump presidency represents a threat to press freedom unknown in modern history." 

-snip-

Read more: Donald Trump has 'betrayed First Amendment values,' journalism advocates say


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump decided he would drag up all the accusations about Bill Clinton as retaliation for the leaked tape. Then he totally dismissed his apology as locker room banter and claimed he never did any of those things. That was an open invitation for every women he molested, mistreated, groped, or disparaged to step forward. Most political analysts saw this coming. Why couldn't Trump?
> 
> A president has to be able to think through his moves and avoid knee jerk reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like lying to Congress, smashing government cell phones with a hammer, erasing incriminating evidence against you.............
> 
> Trump had no idea this was coming.  People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????
> 
> I love how this all works too, just make an accusation and it must be true.
> 
> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today.  He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around.  Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time??  WTF would do that for crying out loud?
> 
> If somebody makes inappropriate moves on a woman, she should take action immediately, not wait until the guy is running for President.  But as we all know, most if not all of these stories are utter bullshit and should be viewed that way.
> 
> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal.  Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ask any conservative if the accusations of sexual assault against Clinton are true and the vast majority would say yes. Meanwhile,  like the ones made against Trump, they are nothing more than allegations. Yet here you are inferring accusations against Trump are baseless.
Click to expand...

. It's the timing that is suspect... duh.... Monica hit him with his pants down. Funny the same thing happened to Herman Cain not long ago, and when the election was over poof. Crickets.  It's a dirty tactic, and everyone knows it...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Matthew said:


> I pray that Trump loses by at least 10% on election day.


From your Keyboard to God's Inbox


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

beagle9 said:


> Crickets.  It's a dirty tactic, and everyone knows it...



"Bill"


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Donald Trump has 'betrayed First Amendment values,' journalism advocates say*
> Source: *CNN*
> 
> "Donald Trump, through his words and actions as a candidate for president of the United States, has consistently betrayed First Amendment values."
> 
> That's what the Committee to Protect Journalists declared in an unprecedented statement on Thursday.
> 
> The nonprofit organization advocates for the rights of journalists all around the world. CPJ usually concentrates on the Middle East and other conflict-stricken areas where journalists routinely face repression and violence. Foreign governments like Iran, China and Pakistan are frequent targets of the group's efforts.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> "This is not about picking sides in an election," the statement added. "This is recognizing that a Trump presidency represents a threat to press freedom unknown in modern history."
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Read more: Donald Trump has 'betrayed First Amendment values,' journalism advocates say


. A Trump presidency represents the people who are fed up with the bull crap in this country, and if the press has put itself in the cross hairs of the people's anger, then so be it.. Gooooooo Trump.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

10.13.2016 - 7:11 PM EDT
*The Timeline*
Here's our timeline of the rapidly expanding list of Donald Trump sexual abuse and assault allegations.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets.  It's a dirty tactic, and everyone knows it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bill"
Click to expand...

 Huh ??  Talking about Trump not Bill Clinton that the tactic is being used on now... oh and if use my words, then use them all.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 10.13.2016 - 7:11 PM EDT
> *The Timeline*
> Here's our timeline of the rapidly expanding list of Donald Trump sexual abuse and assault allegations.


. Who cares, because the left is just in butt hurt reaction mode.  Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that Trump loses by at least 10% on election day.
> 
> 
> 
> . Pray ????  Pray to who ???? I thought leftist had no one to pray to ???
Click to expand...

As usual, you're not thinking.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

_Donald Trump regularly __incites political violence__ and is a __serial liar__, __rampant xenophobe__, __racist__, __misogynist__ and __birther__ who has repeatedly pledged to ban all Muslims — 1.6 billion members of an entire religion — from entering the U.S._


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> _Donald Trump regularly __incites political violence__ and is a __serial liar__, __rampant xenophobe__, __racist__, __misogynist__ and __birther__ who has repeatedly pledged to ban all Muslims — 1.6 billion members of an entire religion — from entering the U.S._


. Who has been Willy nilly killing Americans on this soil since before 9-11 ????  The boy scouts of America ??? No Muslims have, so your willing to just bring them in from war zones not knowing if they will join in on the killing is amazing...  Undoubtedly the left figures they are immune from the attacks, but why is that ?? Have they made a deal with the Devil ??


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Trump Faces Another Accusation — This Time, He Looked Up Models’ Skirts*
Source: *Huffington Post*

Yet another woman is alleging that she witnessed inappropriate sexual advances by Donald Trump, now the Republican nominee for president. 

Lisa Boyne, a health food business entrepreneur, described a disturbing episode in the mid-1990s: While at a restaurant with her and others, she said Trump paraded women in front of their table, looked under women’s skirts, and commented on whether they were wearing underwear. 

-snip- 

Once at the restaurant, the group met up with Casablancas, who had brought along five or six models. It quickly became clear to Boyne that this was an opportunity for Trump to meet young, attractive women. Months earlier, Trump’s then-wife Marla Maples had allegedly been caught sleeping with a bodyguard. (Trump and Maples would officially divorce in 1997.) 

According to Boyne, the group was seated at a semi-circular table, with the women in the middle and Trump and Casablancas flanking either end. The women couldn’t get out of their seats without one of the men getting up ― which they refused to do. Instead, Boyne said, Trump insisted that the women walk across the table, allowing him to peer up their skirts while they did so. Trump “stuck his head right underneath their skirts,” Boyne said, and commented on whether they were wearing underwear and what their genitalia looked like. 

-snip- 


Read more: Trump Faces Another Accusation -- This Time, He Looked Up Models' Skirts | Huffington Post


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> *Trump Faces Another Accusation — This Time, He Looked Up Models’ Skirts*
> Source: *Huffington Post*
> 
> Yet another woman is alleging that she witnessed inappropriate sexual advances by Donald Trump, now the Republican nominee for president.
> 
> Lisa Boyne, a health food business entrepreneur, described a disturbing episode in the mid-1990s: While at a restaurant with her and others, she said Trump paraded women in front of their table, looked under women’s skirts, and commented on whether they were wearing underwear.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Once at the restaurant, the group met up with Casablancas, who had brought along five or six models. It quickly became clear to Boyne that this was an opportunity for Trump to meet young, attractive women. Months earlier, Trump’s then-wife Marla Maples had allegedly been caught sleeping with a bodyguard. (Trump and Maples would officially divorce in 1997.)
> 
> According to Boyne, the group was seated at a semi-circular table, with the women in the middle and Trump and Casablancas flanking either end. The women couldn’t get out of their seats without one of the men getting up ― which they refused to do. Instead, Boyne said, Trump insisted that the women walk across the table, allowing him to peer up their skirts while they did so. Trump “stuck his head right underneath their skirts,” Boyne said, and commented on whether they were wearing underwear and what their genitalia looked like.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> Read more: Trump Faces Another Accusation -- This Time, He Looked Up Models' Skirts | Huffington Post


. You people are over playing your hand, and it's showing your desperation big time.


----------



## ScienceRocks

For a party that hates porn and is super religious this sure is weird.


----------



## beagle9

Matthew said:


> For a party that hates porn and is super religious this sure is weird.


. What's weird?? That the stakes are way higher than putting Hillary in that chair ???  Nothing weird about it at all.  Can you imagine the damage the Supreme Court could cause this nation if those who are appointed are activist judges from Hell ??  There are other's in this nation that need representation, and they will have representation just like a leftist want or anyone else wants in this nation.  There will be no one-sided situation for the people in this nation like there has been, and that is what will happen with Hillary.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> _Donald Trump regularly __incites political violence__ and is a __serial liar__, __rampant xenophobe__, __racist__, __misogynist__ and __birther__ who has repeatedly pledged to ban all Muslims — 1.6 billion members of an entire religion — from entering the U.S._


. Further more the left cracks me up, because the Muslim religion is against most of what the left engages in here, and if the Muslims were to gain power to make choices as to what goes on around their families, then the left will be in trouble. Heck the right could be also.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . Further more the left cracks me up, because the Muslim religion is against most of what the left engages in here, and if the Muslims were to gain power to make choices as to what goes on around their families, then the left will be in trouble. Heck the right could be also.



Correct.  They want to protect people that believe in the death penalty for homosexuals, but also want guys in dresses to take showers and use the same bathrooms as their daughters in school.  LOL!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Matthew said:


> For a party that hates porn and is super religious this sure is weird.



When was the last time you heard (or read) the RNC making a main issue of porn?  And when is freedom of religion (outlined in our US Constitution) considered being "super" religious?


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> These reasons should send cold chills down a voters spine if thinking about voting for shillary.
> 
> She is a shill for who ever has the most money.
> 
> She is an habitual liar.
> 
> She is for men being married to one another, because she has no moral compass.  Even Bill her husband wouldn't go along with that one.
> 
> She throws boulders while living in a glass house.
> 
> She is for free this, and for free that, and to the tune of billions out of the pockets of hardworking taxpayers.
> 
> She's for higher taxes with no tax plan to truly help the working class.
> 
> She is for open borders even though Americans are laying *DEAD *in the streets of America, and all because the vetting of those who were here wasn't accurate or kept up with, but she can vett hundreds of thousands more who aren't here, and are coming in from zones that hate America ?  yeah right.
> 
> This woman needs to be arrested just as they had arrested Morsi in Egypt, and anyone of her accomplices need to be arrested also.
> 
> She is for Abortion, and if she is for late term meaning having no health risk to the mother, then she is an accomplice to murder.  The killing of unknown children who had formed in the womb is murder plain and simple.
> 
> She is for stealing from the rich & giving to the poor in which for whom she does not know as individuals, and whether or not one deserves a helping hand or not but just give it to them anyway??  Isn't that what vetting is also about ?  Otherwise making sure that if you give someone something that belonged to someone else, then wouldn't it only be right that the someone else would be happy knowing that the person deserved it ?
> 
> She is for an authoritarian government, and a police state.
> 
> She will be weak to everyone who figured they had a hand in creating her, and worse that she feels indebted to for getting her the job, and oh it isn't the voters if you think that is who she will be thanking, but it's the elite that's who.
> 
> If you thought Trump would be a disaster, then you ain't seen nothing yet, because this woman is a follower, and not a leader.


*Hillary is a damn smart politician that can think circles around Trump. She knows politics, both domestic and international.  We may not like politicians but we need them and Hillary is one of the best.  I've seen people like Trump before whose only qualification for office is there're an outsider, not a politician.  Invariably, the system chews them up and spits them out.  This usually occurs because they take an attitude of "damn the torpedo, full speed ahead."  Tough talk is no substitute for knowledge and experience in politics and government, neither of which Trump has. 

*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Ask any conservative if the accusations of sexual assault against Clinton are true and the vast majority would say yes. Meanwhile, like the ones made against Trump, they are nothing more than allegations. Yet here you are inferring accusations against Trump are baseless.



And here you (and your ilk) are making accusations that they are true. 

I doubt that "all" conservatives would say Clinton's supposed actions were true.  You might find a few at best.  It's all here say.  And let me ask: when did the MSM cover his "supposed" transgressions as aggressively as they are with Trump's?


----------



## sonic

Look at this fucking pervert with his little Ivanka's dress off her shoulder and his  fingers well inside her dress. Sick bastard.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These reasons should send cold chills down a voters spine if thinking about voting for shillary.
> 
> She is a shill for who ever has the most money.
> 
> She is an habitual liar.
> 
> She is for men being married to one another, because she has no moral compass.  Even Bill her husband wouldn't go along with that one.
> 
> She throws boulders while living in a glass house.
> 
> She is for free this, and for free that, and to the tune of billions out of the pockets of hardworking taxpayers.
> 
> She's for higher taxes with no tax plan to truly help the working class.
> 
> She is for open borders even though Americans are laying *DEAD *in the streets of America, and all because the vetting of those who were here wasn't accurate or kept up with, but she can vett hundreds of thousands more who aren't here, and are coming in from zones that hate America ?  yeah right.
> 
> This woman needs to be arrested just as they had arrested Morsi in Egypt, and anyone of her accomplices need to be arrested also.
> 
> She is for Abortion, and if she is for late term meaning having no health risk to the mother, then she is an accomplice to murder.  The killing of unknown children who had formed in the womb is murder plain and simple.
> 
> She is for stealing from the rich & giving to the poor in which for whom she does not know as individuals, and whether or not one deserves a helping hand or not but just give it to them anyway??  Isn't that what vetting is also about ?  Otherwise making sure that if you give someone something that belonged to someone else, then wouldn't it only be right that the someone else would be happy knowing that the person deserved it ?
> 
> She is for an authoritarian government, and a police state.
> 
> She will be weak to everyone who figured they had a hand in creating her, and worse that she feels indebted to for getting her the job, and oh it isn't the voters if you think that is who she will be thanking, but it's the elite that's who.
> 
> If you thought Trump would be a disaster, then you ain't seen nothing yet, because this woman is a follower, and not a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary is a damn smart politician that can think circles around Trump. She knows politics, both domestic and international.  We may not like politicians but we need them.  I've seen people like Trump before whose only qualification for office is there're an outsider, not a politician, just what's need to fix government.  Invariably, the system chews them up and spits them out.  Tough talk is no substitute for knowledge and experience in politics and government, neither of which Trump has. *
Click to expand...

. Trump's so dumb that he became a billionaire eh ??  Man I need to dumb myself down then.  Now how can you tell when a politician or a car salesman is lying ???  When they're lips are moving.


----------



## beagle9

sonic said:


> Look at this fucking pervert with his little Ivanka's dress off her shoulder and his  fingers well inside her dress. Sick bastard.


. So you are accusing Trump of Molesting this young girl according to this picture ????  So your saying that he pulled her top down off of her shoulder with his hand in some perverted way ????   Now it couldn't in no way be a clothing failure in your mind now could it ??  Could it have been due to the loose fit of the clothing or garment around her shoulder area, otherwise in which could have easily caused the clothing failure maybe ???  If so then it could have easily had fallin down into his hand after he had put his hand onto her arm maybe. Who knows, he might have taken his hand, and put the garment back upon her shoulder after it had fallen down onto his hand, But the steal picture doesn't show us that does it ??


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These reasons should send cold chills down a voters spine if thinking about voting for shillary.
> 
> She is a shill for who ever has the most money.
> 
> She is an habitual liar.
> 
> She is for men being married to one another, because she has no moral compass.  Even Bill her husband wouldn't go along with that one.
> 
> She throws boulders while living in a glass house.
> 
> She is for free this, and for free that, and to the tune of billions out of the pockets of hardworking taxpayers.
> 
> She's for higher taxes with no tax plan to truly help the working class.
> 
> She is for open borders even though Americans are laying *DEAD *in the streets of America, and all because the vetting of those who were here wasn't accurate or kept up with, but she can vett hundreds of thousands more who aren't here, and are coming in from zones that hate America ?  yeah right.
> 
> This woman needs to be arrested just as they had arrested Morsi in Egypt, and anyone of her accomplices need to be arrested also.
> 
> She is for Abortion, and if she is for late term meaning having no health risk to the mother, then she is an accomplice to murder.  The killing of unknown children who had formed in the womb is murder plain and simple.
> 
> She is for stealing from the rich & giving to the poor in which for whom she does not know as individuals, and whether or not one deserves a helping hand or not but just give it to them anyway??  Isn't that what vetting is also about ?  Otherwise making sure that if you give someone something that belonged to someone else, then wouldn't it only be right that the someone else would be happy knowing that the person deserved it ?
> 
> She is for an authoritarian government, and a police state.
> 
> She will be weak to everyone who figured they had a hand in creating her, and worse that she feels indebted to for getting her the job, and oh it isn't the voters if you think that is who she will be thanking, but it's the elite that's who.
> 
> If you thought Trump would be a disaster, then you ain't seen nothing yet, because this woman is a follower, and not a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary is a damn smart politician that can think circles around Trump. She knows politics, both domestic and international.  We may not like politicians but we need them.  I've seen people like Trump before whose only qualification for office is there're an outsider, not a politician, just what's need to fix government.  Invariably, the system chews them up and spits them out.  Tough talk is no substitute for knowledge and experience in politics and government, neither of which Trump has. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trump's so dumb that he became a billionaire eh ??  Man I need to dumb myself down then.  Now how can you tell when a politician or a car salesman is lying ???  When they're lips are moving.
Click to expand...

* Start out with a family business worth 200 million dollars and it's remarkably easy. 

John Kennedy said, “Mothers may still want their favorite sons to grow up to be President, but they do not want them to become politicians in the process”   The most common words used to describe the politician is dishonest, conniving, shifty, unprincipled, selfish, and corrupt.  This view of politicians and politics has given rise to the view that we don't need politicians.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  Good politicians are what makes government work.  Bad politicians are what makes governments fail.*


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These reasons should send cold chills down a voters spine if thinking about voting for shillary.
> 
> She is a shill for who ever has the most money.
> 
> She is an habitual liar.
> 
> She is for men being married to one another, because she has no moral compass.  Even Bill her husband wouldn't go along with that one.
> 
> She throws boulders while living in a glass house.
> 
> She is for free this, and for free that, and to the tune of billions out of the pockets of hardworking taxpayers.
> 
> She's for higher taxes with no tax plan to truly help the working class.
> 
> She is for open borders even though Americans are laying *DEAD *in the streets of America, and all because the vetting of those who were here wasn't accurate or kept up with, but she can vett hundreds of thousands more who aren't here, and are coming in from zones that hate America ?  yeah right.
> 
> This woman needs to be arrested just as they had arrested Morsi in Egypt, and anyone of her accomplices need to be arrested also.
> 
> She is for Abortion, and if she is for late term meaning having no health risk to the mother, then she is an accomplice to murder.  The killing of unknown children who had formed in the womb is murder plain and simple.
> 
> She is for stealing from the rich & giving to the poor in which for whom she does not know as individuals, and whether or not one deserves a helping hand or not but just give it to them anyway??  Isn't that what vetting is also about ?  Otherwise making sure that if you give someone something that belonged to someone else, then wouldn't it only be right that the someone else would be happy knowing that the person deserved it ?
> 
> She is for an authoritarian government, and a police state.
> 
> She will be weak to everyone who figured they had a hand in creating her, and worse that she feels indebted to for getting her the job, and oh it isn't the voters if you think that is who she will be thanking, but it's the elite that's who.
> 
> If you thought Trump would be a disaster, then you ain't seen nothing yet, because this woman is a follower, and not a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillary is a damn smart politician that can think circles around Trump. She knows politics, both domestic and international.  We may not like politicians but we need them.  I've seen people like Trump before whose only qualification for office is there're an outsider, not a politician, just what's need to fix government.  Invariably, the system chews them up and spits them out.  Tough talk is no substitute for knowledge and experience in politics and government, neither of which Trump has. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trump's so dumb that he became a billionaire eh ??  Man I need to dumb myself down then.  Now how can you tell when a politician or a car salesman is lying ???  When they're lips are moving.
Click to expand...

* Start out with a family business worth 200 million dollars and it's remarkably easy. 

John Kennedy said, “Mothers may still want their favorite sons to grow up to be President, but they do not want them to become politicians in the process”   The most common words used to describe the politician is dishonest, conniving, shifty, unprincipled, selfish, and corrupt.  This view of politicians and politics has given rise to the view that we don't need politicians.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  Good politicians are what makes government work.  Bad politicians are what makes governments fail.*





beagle9 said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this fucking pervert with his little Ivanka's dress off her shoulder and his  fingers well inside her dress. Sick bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you are accusing Trump of Molesting this young girl according to this picture ????  So your saying that he pulled her top down off of her shoulder with his hand in some perverted way ????   Now it couldn't in no way be a clothing failure in your mind now could it ??  Could it have been due to the loose fit of the clothing or garment around her shoulder area, otherwise in which could have easily caused the clothing failure maybe ???  If so then it could have easily had fallin down into his hand after he had put his hand onto her arm maybe. Who knows, he might have taken his hand, and put the garment back upon her shoulder after it had fallen down onto his hand, But the steal picture doesn't show us that does it ??
Click to expand...

*It's just another nail in Trump's coffin.  Each day more evidence keeps pilling up showing Trump actually does do exactly what he says.
"And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything."
 "Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything."*


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> He's fighting for this countries life, and if you don't understand that, then who really is the stupid one ?



Right. Because even though I made more money this year than I've ever made in my life, we are at peace, and the stock market is at record highs, we are in mortal danger and only a Reality TV Nazi can save us from... what, exactly?  

If he ran his presidency like he's been running his campaign, we'd be screwed.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Trump had no idea this was coming. People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????



Why wouldn't he? Here's the thing, most normal people who run for President run background checks on themselves to find out if anything like this is out there, true, false or otherwise.  Bush the Dumber did this in 2000.  So did Romney. So did McCain. You find this out, you discredit it during the primaries. 

On the off chance this isn't true (unlikely), Trump should have dealt with this months ago. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today. He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around. Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time?? WTF would do that for crying out loud?



you mean why would a writer for a magazine that writes articles to fluff celebrities write a story that they'd never publish?  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal. Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.



GUy, RICH Criminals get away with murder. Just ask OJ.  You keep assuming the rules that apply to you apply to rich people. (Then again, you think the rules that apply to you are also afforded non-white people, so that makes you extra delusional.)


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ask any conservative if the accusations of sexual assault against Clinton are true and the vast majority would say yes. Meanwhile, like the ones made against Trump, they are nothing more than allegations. Yet here you are inferring accusations against Trump are baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you (and your ilk) are making accusations that they are true.
> 
> I doubt that "all" conservatives would say Clinton's supposed actions were true.  You might find a few at best.  It's all here say.  And let me ask: when did the MSM cover his "supposed" transgressions as aggressively as they are with Trump's?
Click to expand...

I didn't say "all." Read again for clarity. And the media did cover them but not like they are now because he wasn't running for president when many of the accusations started rolling in.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had no idea this was coming. People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he? Here's the thing, most normal people who run for President run background checks on themselves to find out if anything like this is out there, true, false or otherwise.  Bush the Dumber did this in 2000.  So did Romney. So did McCain. You find this out, you discredit it during the primaries.
> 
> On the off chance this isn't true (unlikely), Trump should have dealt with this months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today. He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around. Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time?? WTF would do that for crying out loud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean why would a writer for a magazine that writes articles to fluff celebrities write a story that they'd never publish?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal. Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GUy, RICH Criminals get away with murder. Just ask OJ.  You keep assuming the rules that apply to you apply to rich people. (Then again, you think the rules that apply to you are also afforded non-white people, so that makes you extra delusional.)
Click to expand...

. If you weren't such a racist, your points could be with merit,  but then you go and ruin it all with your racism.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> If you weren't such a racist, your points could be with merit, but then you go and ruin it all with your racism.



You couldn't answer one of my points on a bet.


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Until 1975, every state had a “marital exemption” that allowed a husband to rape his wife without fear of legal consequences. I think it was about 1980, that New York revised their laws.
> 
> Thinking back to 50's and 60's, I knew some real jerks who felt it was their right to do anything they choose to their wives.  It's hard to image that many women then had to live through this.  Thankfully, things have changed.
> Marital / Spousal Rape Laws and Penalties | Criminal Law*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.
Click to expand...


oh good god.  what is sad is your ignorance or downright denial.

* Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence’s Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law *
By Keith Brekhus on Fri, Mar 27th, 2015 at 5:42 pm
Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence's Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law

*Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law*

A new study from Visit Indy — Indianapolis's convention and tourism organization — found that Indiana lost at least $60 million in revenue after lawmakers there passed the so-called Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which gave businesses the greenlight to discriminate against LGBT people on religious grounds.

Though reaction was swift — and negative — after Republican governor Mike Pence signed the RFRA legislation last year, it wasn't clear how financially damning the law was. The new study shows the clear ramifications, with 12 out-of-state groups saying the RFRA law convinced them to move their business elsewhere. Numerous businesses, from Angie's List to American Airlines, condemned the discriminatory law, with Apple's out CEO penning an op-ed in the _Washington Post_ blasting Pence's decision to sign the bill.
[...]

Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law


----------



## Lakhota

OMG, please make it stop...

*Trump Says ‘Deeply Troubled Women’ Are ‘Best In Bed’ In 2004 Howard Stern Clip*


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's fighting for this countries life, and if you don't understand that, then who really is the stupid one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because even though I made more money this year than I've ever made in my life, we are at peace, and the stock market is at record highs, we are in mortal danger and only a Reality TV Nazi can save us from... what, exactly?
> 
> If he ran his presidency like he's been running his campaign, we'd be screwed.
Click to expand...

. Your the kind of person that you see no farther than the liberal bias that you are.  Why don't you attend the families homes for the victims of terrorism, and tell them just how peaceful this nation is, and how your selfish life is just so great ??


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> I didn't say "all." Read again for clarity. And the media did cover them but not like they are now because he wasn't running for president when many of the accusations started rolling in.



Yeah, funny how the MSM works that way, isn't it?


----------



## easyt65

Lakhota said:


> OMG, please make it stop...
> 
> *Trump Says ‘Deeply Troubled Women’ Are ‘Best In Bed’ In 2004 Howard Stern Clip*


12 Years Ago!


You forgot to mention when he was 5yo he pulled a little girl's hair...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had no idea this was coming. People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he? Here's the thing, most normal people who run for President run background checks on themselves to find out if anything like this is out there, true, false or otherwise.  Bush the Dumber did this in 2000.  So did Romney. So did McCain. You find this out, you discredit it during the primaries.
> 
> On the off chance this isn't true (unlikely), Trump should have dealt with this months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today. He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around. Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time?? WTF would do that for crying out loud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean why would a writer for a magazine that writes articles to fluff celebrities write a story that they'd never publish?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal. Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GUy, RICH Criminals get away with murder. Just ask OJ.  You keep assuming the rules that apply to you apply to rich people. (Then again, you think the rules that apply to you are also afforded non-white people, so that makes you extra delusional.)
Click to expand...






JoeB131 said:


> Why wouldn't he? Here's the thing, most normal people who run for President run background checks on themselves to find out if anything like this is out there, true, false or otherwise. Bush the Dumber did this in 2000. So did Romney. So did McCain. You find this out, you discredit it during the primaries.
> 
> On the off chance this isn't true (unlikely), Trump should have dealt with this months ago.



How does a background check bring up things that are going to happen in the future like a bunch of whores coming out telling lies to the media?  Show me where I can buy such a background check, because I do plenty of background checks, and I haven't found a service that can do that yet.  



JoeB131 said:


> you mean why would a writer for a magazine that writes articles to fluff celebrities write a story that they'd never publish?



Why would they never publish it?  Oh, that's right, he was a Democrat at the time.  



JoeB131 said:


> GUy, RICH Criminals get away with murder. Just ask OJ. You keep assuming the rules that apply to you apply to rich people. (Then again, you think the rules that apply to you are also afforded non-white people, so that makes you extra delusional.)



Yeah, I'm delusional.  You made the same claim when we were talking about Tamir Rice with that racist crap, and you didn't shut your trap until I posted the story of a white guy with a toy gun that was killed by police here in the Cleveland area.  It was a two day story here at best, and as I predicted, it never made it to the MSM.  But as we know, the same rules don't apply to us white people that apply to blacks.


----------



## jasonnfree

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump had no idea this was coming. People coming out of the woodwork from 10, 20, 30 years ago????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he? Here's the thing, most normal people who run for President run background checks on themselves to find out if anything like this is out there, true, false or otherwise.  Bush the Dumber did this in 2000.  So did Romney. So did McCain. You find this out, you discredit it during the primaries.
> 
> On the off chance this isn't true (unlikely), Trump should have dealt with this months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard him address one of those situations at his rally today. He said that the interview with the woman "claiming" he made sexual advances on her was in a place where other people were around. Furthermore if he made such advances, WTF didn't she include that in the article she wrote about him at the time?? WTF would do that for crying out loud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean why would a writer for a magazine that writes articles to fluff celebrities write a story that they'd never publish?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump loves to brag, Trump is a playboy, but Trump is not a criminal. Criminals don't get away with a lifetime of offending people and not have it come out until they reach the age of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GUy, RICH Criminals get away with murder. Just ask OJ.  You keep assuming the rules that apply to you apply to rich people. (Then again, you think the rules that apply to you are also afforded non-white people, so that makes you extra delusional.)
Click to expand...


That rich criminal o.j. has been in prison for several years.


----------



## jasonnfree

1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jasonnfree said:


> That rich criminal o.j. has been in prison for several years.



Not only that, but he was immediately suspected right after the murders.  He ran away in his white SUV for many miles before he pulled over for the police.  Trump never had any allegations against him until he turned Republican and decided to run against Hil-Liar.  

Funny how that is............


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Sharia Law. Conservatives are trying to stop this. Liberals are looking to enable it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good god.  what is sad is your ignorance or downright denial.
> 
> * Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence’s Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law *
> By Keith Brekhus on Fri, Mar 27th, 2015 at 5:42 pm
> Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence's Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law
> 
> *Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law*
> 
> A new study from Visit Indy — Indianapolis's convention and tourism organization — found that Indiana lost at least $60 million in revenue after lawmakers there passed the so-called Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which gave businesses the greenlight to discriminate against LGBT people on religious grounds.
> 
> Though reaction was swift — and negative — after Republican governor Mike Pence signed the RFRA legislation last year, it wasn't clear how financially damning the law was. The new study shows the clear ramifications, with 12 out-of-state groups saying the RFRA law convinced them to move their business elsewhere. Numerous businesses, from Angie's List to American Airlines, condemned the discriminatory law, with Apple's out CEO penning an op-ed in the _Washington Post_ blasting Pence's decision to sign the bill.
> [...]
> 
> Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law
Click to expand...

. Question, did it ruin his state ???   Wait for it..... wait for it..... NO IT DID NOT.   You libs think that if someone stands up for principles,  and stands up for their religious views, then they are done.... YOU people are hilarious, but in the same thought you are also full of it.


----------



## easyt65

jasonnfree said:


> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.


Over 10 years ago, while Trump was making these dtatements, The WHITE BILL COSBY was RAPING women, and Hillary was ENABLING him while demonizing his victims.


----------



## Slade3200

jasonnfree said:


> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.


Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up


----------



## jasonnfree

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rich criminal o.j. has been in prison for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but he was immediately suspected right after the murders.  He ran away in his white SUV for many miles before he pulled over for the police.  Trump never had any allegations against him until he turned Republican and decided to run against Hil-Liar.
> 
> Funny how that is............
Click to expand...


It's the hillary fans' way of taking the focus off of their low life candidate.  This weasel comey letting her off the hook doesn't change the fact that she can't be trusted to do anything honestly.


----------



## Bush92

What was the conversation when Bill stuck a cigar in Monica's pussy, then put it in his mouth?


----------



## easyt65

Slade3200 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
Click to expand...

Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....


----------



## jasonnfree

Slade3200 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
Click to expand...





Bush92 said:


> What was the conversation when Bill stuck a cigar in Monica's pussy, then put it in his mouth?



Now this was real sleazy  stuff.  bill did this while he was president, _and did it in the oval office_, and his fans loved him for it even after he lied that he didn't do it.  Now the clinton fans are getting  all righteous and indignant about something Trump said, and maybe never did.


----------



## jasonnfree

This is all a diversion to take the focus off of hillary  who is a security risk.   Guaranteed she could never pass a background test to get a federal job.


----------



## Slade3200

easyt65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....
Click to expand...

I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say "all." Read again for clarity. And the media did cover them but not like they are now because he wasn't running for president when many of the accusations started rolling in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, funny how the MSM works that way, isn't it?
Click to expand...

The MSM covers presidential candidates more closely in the run up to an election. So what?


----------



## the_human_being

Black Female Trump Exec Steps Forward With Bombshell - 'I Can No Longer Remain Silent'


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*State Poll Roundup: Friday *
October 14, 2016
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are the latest state polls from the presidential race:

*New Hampshire*: Clinton 41%, Trump 38%, Johnson 11% (WBUR)

*New Hampshire*: Clinton 45%, Trump 39%, Johnson 9% (UMass Lowell)

*Texas*: Trump 47%, Clinton 43%, Johnson 3% (SurveyUSA)

*Indiana*: Trump 45%, Clinton 41%, Johnson 9% (Monmouth)

*Arizona*: Clinton 43%, Trump 42%, Johnson 5% (Data Orbital)

*Pennsylvania*: Clinton 45%, Trump 39%, Johnson 7% (Lucid)

*Iowa*: Clinton 42%, Trump 36%, Johnson 10% (Lucid)

*Ohio*: Clinton 44%, Trump 39%, Johnson 7% (Lucid)

*Indiana*: Trump 45%, Clinton 36%, Johnson 10% (Lucid)

*Florida*: Clinton 46%, Trump 42%, Johnson 5% (PPP)


----------



## Grizz

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


This would mean more if you actually cared that Bill is a Serial Sexual Predator and that Hillary enabled him.
Sorry.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *

Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
Click to expand...

. No way.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…


. And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

beagle9 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??
Click to expand...

The emotions he uses to manipulate result in Violence against innocents


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *State Poll Roundup: Friday *
> October 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the latest state polls from the presidential race:
> 
> *New Hampshire*: Clinton 41%, Trump 38%, Johnson 11% (WBUR)
> 
> *New Hampshire*: Clinton 45%, Trump 39%, Johnson 9% (UMass Lowell)
> 
> *Texas*: Trump 47%, Clinton 43%, Johnson 3% (SurveyUSA)
> 
> *Indiana*: Trump 45%, Clinton 41%, Johnson 9% (Monmouth)
> 
> *Arizona*: Clinton 43%, Trump 42%, Johnson 5% (Data Orbital)
> 
> *Pennsylvania*: Clinton 45%, Trump 39%, Johnson 7% (Lucid)
> 
> *Iowa*: Clinton 42%, Trump 36%, Johnson 10% (Lucid)
> 
> *Ohio*: Clinton 44%, Trump 39%, Johnson 7% (Lucid)
> 
> *Indiana*: Trump 45%, Clinton 36%, Johnson 10% (Lucid)
> 
> *Florida*: Clinton 46%, Trump 42%, Johnson 5% (PPP)


. Close numbers.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> No way.


Interesting points... let me think about it and i'll get back to you.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The emotions he uses to manipulate result in Violence against innocents
Click to expand...

. You could make that charge against any politician, candidate, government official, judge or person of influence, so what's your point ?


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting points... let me think about it and i'll get back to you.
Click to expand...

I thought about it and this is what I came up with... Yes way.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

beagle9 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The emotions he uses to manipulate result in Violence against innocents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You could make that charge against any politician, candidate, government official, judge or person of influence, so what's your point ?
Click to expand...

My point is that the emotions Trump stirs up for  his  politcal benefit are dangerous
Trump Voters 
Acting U.S. Attorney Tom Beall says Curtis Allen, 49, Gavin Wright, 51, and Patrick Stein were all charged with domestic terrorism.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*WATCH: Armed Trump supporter menaces Virginia Democratic campaign office for 12 hours*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*  Neo-Nazis Cheer Donald Trump For Sounding Just Like Joseph Goebbels  *


----------



## Faun

TyroneSlothrop said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The emotions he uses to manipulate result in Violence against innocents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You could make that charge against any politician, candidate, government official, judge or person of influence, so what's your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that the emotions Trump stirs up for  his  politcal benefit are dangerous
> Trump Voters
> Acting U.S. Attorney Tom Beall says Curtis Allen, 49, Gavin Wright, 51, and Patrick Stein were all charged with domestic terrorism.
Click to expand...

_"These are militia groups whose members support and espouse sovereign citizen, anti-government, anti-Muslim, and anti-immigrant extremist beliefs," read the affidavit._

Sounds like they're conservative Trumpettes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> _"These are militia groups whose members support and espouse sovereign citizen, anti-government, anti-Muslim, and anti-immigrant extremist beliefs," read the affidavit._
> 
> Sounds like they're conservative Trumpettes.



Don't you mean _Basket of Deplorables?  _


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's



Really?  How so?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jasonnfree said:


> Now this was real sleazy stuff. bill did this while he was president, _and did it in the oval office_, and his fans loved him for it even after he lied that he didn't do it. Now the clinton fans are getting all righteous and indignant about something Trump said, and maybe never did.



Well that's their entire plan all along.  It's Republicans that preach about morals, family values and personal responsibility.  So they try to manufacture things that might turn off Republican voters. 

You can't do that with Democrats, because they never had any morals, family values or personal responsibilities to begin with.  That's why Bill is a hero and Donald is the next best thing to the devil.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up



Yeah, simply bad with technology is all.  So bad that she accidentally had a server installed in her home.  So clumsy that she had all the emails subpoenaed by Congress accidentally bleach bitted.  So clueless that she had her cell phones smashed with a hammer.  So out of touch that she had no idea that a C meant classified.  So forgetful that she told the FBI in a rigged investigation that she forgot.............39 times.  

But that's all it was.......bad with technology.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting points... let me think about it and i'll get back to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about it and this is what I came up with... Yes way.
Click to expand...

. I thought about it even harder, and I still came up with NO WAY.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * At Least One Of The Men Arrested In Plot To Car Bomb US Mosque Is A Trump Supporter *
> 
> Three domestic terrorists were arrested for plotting to blow up a mosque in Garden City, Kansas the day after the presidential election, and one of them is a confirmed support of Donald Trump.…
> 
> 
> 
> . And it has what to do with Donald Trump ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The emotions he uses to manipulate result in Violence against innocents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You could make that charge against any politician, candidate, government official, judge or person of influence, so what's your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that the emotions Trump stirs up for  his  politcal benefit are dangerous
> Trump Voters
> Acting U.S. Attorney Tom Beall says Curtis Allen, 49, Gavin Wright, 51, and Patrick Stein were all charged with domestic terrorism.
Click to expand...

. Umm don't forget the police being under attack, so who is driving that mindset ??  You know who.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *WATCH: Armed Trump supporter menaces Virginia Democratic campaign office for 12 hours*


. Who are them fellers, the new WLM (white lives matter) leaders ??


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
Click to expand...

*BIll Clinton's actions of 20, 30, or 40 years ago have nothing to do with the current election. Bill Clinton is not running for President.  Are Donald Trump's actions justified because of what Bill Clinton did or did not do?  This ridiculous strategy from Donald Trump just points out why he should not be president.  Attacking Bill Clinton may endear him to his base but he has their support already.  What he really needs is more support from women and this strategy is not going to win their vote.*


----------



## Slade3200

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIll Clinton's actions of 20, 30, or 40 years ago have nothing to do with the current election. Bill Clinton is not running for President.  Are Donald Trump's actions justified because of what Bill Clinton did or did not do?  This ridiculous strategy from Donald Trump just points out why he should not be president.  Attacking Bill Clinton may endear him to his base but he has their support already.  What he really needs is more support from women and this strategy is not going to win their vote.*
Click to expand...

I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low


----------



## Lakhota

This is sad.  Typical threats from Trump's alt-right fever swamp terrorists.

*Trump accuser says she is leaving country*

PALM BEACH -- Mindy McGillivray of Palm Springs said she is planning to leave the United States because she fears for her family’s safety since she publicly accused Donald Trump earlier this week of groping her in 2003.

“We feel the backlash of the Trump supporters. It scares us. It intimidates us. We are in fear of our lives,’’ she said in an interview Friday with The Palm Beach Post.

*More: Woman Says She Is Leaving Country After Going Public With Trump Accusation*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lakhota said:


> This is sad.  Typical threats from Trump's alt-right fever swamp terrorists.
> 
> *Trump accuser says she is leaving country*
> 
> PALM BEACH -- Mindy McGillivray of Palm Springs said she is planning to leave the United States because she fears for her family’s safety since she publicly accused Donald Trump earlier this week of groping her in 2003.
> 
> “We feel the backlash of the Trump supporters. It scares us. It intimidates us. We are in fear of our lives,’’ she said in an interview Friday with The Palm Beach Post.
> 
> *More: Woman Says She Is Leaving Country After Going Public With Trump Accusation*




One word:  Goodbye!


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, simply bad with technology is all.  So bad that she accidentally had a server installed in her home.  So clumsy that she had all the emails subpoenaed by Congress accidentally bleach bitted.  So clueless that she had her cell phones smashed with a hammer.  So out of touch that she had no idea that a C meant classified.  So forgetful that she told the FBI in a rigged investigation that she forgot.............39 times.
> 
> But that's all it was.......bad with technology.
Click to expand...

You're right she's the worst!


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
Click to expand...

Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:


----------



## Dragonlady

Slade3200 said:


> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low



There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.

Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.


----------



## ChrisL

Slade3200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago.     Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing.   Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate.  Just as long as she's breathing.   They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have learned that Trump is a douche and Clinton is bad with technology. Glad we got that all cleared up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya still haven't learned Bill is a rapist and Hillary is an enabler....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIll Clinton's actions of 20, 30, or 40 years ago have nothing to do with the current election. Bill Clinton is not running for President.  Are Donald Trump's actions justified because of what Bill Clinton did or did not do?  This ridiculous strategy from Donald Trump just points out why he should not be president.  Attacking Bill Clinton may endear him to his base but he has their support already.  What he really needs is more support from women and this strategy is not going to win their vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
Click to expand...


Ack!  Our choices are horrid.  I can't believe how stupid we are as a country.  They should be made to debate with clown makeup under a big top.  Whoever can juggle the best or make us laugh the most wins.


----------



## Lakhota

This is funny and entertaining...

*Donald Trump Finds Worst Possible Character Witness To Dispute Assault Allegations*


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
Click to expand...

. Listen, this war on women is ridiculous, where as just because Trump gets angry when someone attacks him whether it's a man or woman, doesn't mean when he lashes our at them, that he hates an entire gender be it male or female..  This idea that a person lives there life hating all women or men because of something he said that was directed against a specific person in which had attacked him, ummm is ridiculous.  If a woman were to attack me in some idiotic manor, then I might talk smack to her in some angered manor, and if she can't take it then don't be running her mouth to begin with. If I were to say to a woman after she talk smack to me, that "she must have a pecker instead of a vagina" , does that mean the insult would go beyond the one that I'm angry at ??????  No it would not.  The war on women is a ridiculous childish thing, and anyone that believes it is a child.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
Click to expand...


I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.  

Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.  

I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Your the kind of person that you see no farther than the liberal bias that you are. Why don't you attend the families homes for the victims of terrorism, and tell them just how peaceful this nation is, and how your selfish life is just so great ??



There's a "families home for the victims of terrorism" somewhere?  

Guy, exactly 109 Americans have been killed in "Islamic Terror" attacks in the US since 2002.  That's it.  Compared to the hundreds thousands killed in random gun violence or car accidents in that same period... 



jasonnfree said:


> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago. Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing. Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate. Just as long as she's breathing. They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.



I'm still waiting for you guys to make a case that what she did to the e-mails was so horrible.  Because you fume and fuss about it, but really haven't proven much of anything.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> Over 10 years ago, while Trump was making these dtatements, The WHITE BILL COSBY was RAPING women, and Hillary was ENABLING him while demonizing his victims.



He was?  Because 10 years ago was 2005, and no one has made an accusation about his behavior that dated past 1998.   (That works on the assumption that you find any of these accusations credible, given Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars sniffing panties and came up with nothing but a jizz-stained dress.) 



jasonnfree said:


> This is all a diversion to take the focus off of hillary who is a security risk. Guaranteed she could never pass a background test to get a federal job.



Neither could most of us. Next.  



jasonnfree said:


> It's the hillary fans' way of taking the focus off of their low life candidate. This weasel comey letting her off the hook doesn't change the fact that she can't be trusted to do anything honestly.



Wait a minute.. are you arguing that a politician is.... dishonest?   Really? 

Do you go to a whorehouse and complain "I didn't feel loved?"  

Or to a Denny's and say, "The food wasn't very good!"


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton. They are pretty much the same. The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.



The difference is, we don't have a tape of Clinton saying he likes to force himself upon women. 

Also, the claims of all these women who accused Clinton were investigated by Ken Starr and his 70 million dollar panty-raid. And he came up with nothing. 

Now, yes, it's too bad we won't have a chance to investigate these women. Some of them might be in it for the publicity.  

But you Wingnuts had Ted Cruz and others screaming from the rafters that this was a problem, and you nominated this Reality TV Nazi anyway. 

"Why didn't you tell us he was a womanizing misogynist!!!" 

We did. Many times. You didn't listen.  You didn't want to hear it.  Now we have him on tape in his own words saying it, and you can't pretend it's not there anymore.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.
> 
> I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.
Click to expand...

You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the kind of person that you see no farther than the liberal bias that you are. Why don't you attend the families homes for the victims of terrorism, and tell them just how peaceful this nation is, and how your selfish life is just so great ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a "families home for the victims of terrorism" somewhere?
> 
> Guy, exactly 109 Americans have been killed in "Islamic Terror" attacks in the US since 2002.  That's it.  Compared to the hundreds thousands killed in random gun violence or car accidents in that same period...
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1700 posts about something Trump said ten years ago. Compared to what clinton did with emails, much ado about nothing. Guess the hillary fans don't require much of their candidate. Just as long as she's breathing. They'd probably vote for her if she were on life support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you guys to make a case that what she did to the e-mails was so horrible.  Because you fume and fuss about it, but really haven't proven much of anything.
Click to expand...

. How can anyone do what is right anymore, when we got a super corrupt administration running blocker for Clinton ?????????  They are no better than she was when running blocker for Bill.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.
> 
> I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.
Click to expand...

. Why answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper ??? Kidding me right ?


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely believe that bill is a cheater whether that was an agreed upon relationship between he and Hillary is between them. As for the rape and abuse that was vetted for years and no criminal charges were brought due to lack of evidence. I'll say that nobody knows enough to make a solid conclusion so I'll leave that one as a possibility but def not a fact. Same goes for Trump but the evidence of his abuse is much stronger than Billy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.
> 
> I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper ??? Kidding me right ?
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? If you are going to ask me a question then please make sure it makes sense


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.



I don't think you see anything you don't want to see. 

Going on the defensive is a losing game.  It's something most politicians avoid.  Trump apologized for what he said, and wanted to move on.  But the Clinton cheerleaders running the show wanted to antagonize him with it. 

Trump knows and has been associated with thousands of people.  Between his career in real estate and his entertainment associates, it's not hard to imagine people coming out of the woodwork with all kinds of stories, most of them unlikely to have happened.

It's what I call the copycat crime.  One sees a person(s) making up these stories, and they develop a story themselves and run to the nearest media outlet; probably cashing in on their fable as well. 

So no, I don't believe any of them without proof.  Trump himself addressed one of the many stories out there where he stated his interview with the woman claiming he made a pass at her while his wife was with him was in a public place where many people were around.  Why would a famous person in a public place do something that stupid?  He went on to ask why she didn't write about it at the time? 

People that take advantage of such a situation do so because they know they can't be proven wrong.  If you let enough time go by, you can't find any witnesses, you can't review any surveillance tape, you can't obtain any evidence to support your innocence.  So, the pubic does what it always does--has a public trial.  Because it's impossible to prove your innocence, then you must be guilty.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> The difference is, we don't have a tape of Clinton saying he likes to force himself upon women.
> 
> Also, the claims of all these women who accused Clinton were investigated by Ken Starr and his 70 million dollar panty-raid. And he came up with nothing.
> 
> Now, yes, it's too bad we won't have a chance to investigate these women. Some of them might be in it for the publicity.
> 
> But you Wingnuts had Ted Cruz and others screaming from the rafters that this was a problem, and you nominated this Reality TV Nazi anyway.
> 
> "Why didn't you tell us he was a womanizing misogynist!!!"
> 
> We did. Many times. You didn't listen. You didn't want to hear it. Now we have him on tape in his own words saying it, and you can't pretend it's not there anymore.



People say a lot of things, but that doesn't mean they are true.  As a guy, you should already know how some guys like to brag about women.  Ask any of the women they bragged about, and in most cases, you find out that's all it was--bragging.  

And yes, we did come up with something on Clinton.  We found out it's not beneath him to lie under oath.  We found out he has a routine of making advances on subordinates.  That's what the Monica thing was all about.  It was to prove that he does conduct himself that way.  It all stemmed from Paula Jones.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see anything you don't want to see.
> 
> Going on the defensive is a losing game.  It's something most politicians avoid.  Trump apologized for what he said, and wanted to move on.  But the Clinton cheerleaders running the show wanted to antagonize him with it.
> 
> Trump knows and has been associated with thousands of people.  Between his career in real estate and his entertainment associates, it's not hard to imagine people coming out of the woodwork with all kinds of stories, most of them unlikely to have happened.
> 
> It's what I call the copycat crime.  One sees a person(s) making up these stories, and they develop a story themselves and run to the nearest media outlet; probably cashing in on their fable as well.
> 
> So no, I don't believe any of them without proof.  Trump himself addressed one of the many stories out there where he stated his interview with the woman claiming he made a pass at her while his wife was with him was in a public place where many people were around.  Why would a famous person in a public place do something that stupid?  He went on to ask why she didn't write about it at the time?
> 
> People that take advantage of such a situation do so because they know they can't be proven wrong.  If you let enough time go by, you can't find any witnesses, you can't review any surveillance tape, you can't obtain any evidence to support your innocence.  So, the pubic does what it always does--has a public trial.  Because it's impossible to prove your innocence, then you must be guilty.
Click to expand...

The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse


----------



## Flopper

Dragonlady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
Click to expand...

*Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *


----------



## Slade3200

Flopper said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
Click to expand...

I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> How can anyone do what is right anymore, when we got a super corrupt administration running blocker for Clinton ????????? They are no better than she was when running blocker for Bill.



You didn't answer my question.  

Again, tell me what could have possibly been on these e-mails that was SOOOOOOO horrible that their mere presense on an e-mail would have been so dire. 

Any time.  

Waiting.

Oh, wait. That's right. You don't have anything.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> People say a lot of things, but that doesn't mean they are true. As a guy, you should already know how some guys like to brag about women. Ask any of the women they bragged about, and in most cases, you find out that's all it was--bragging.



Uh, YOUNG guys brag.  59 year old men should be old enough and mature enough to know that isn't appropriate. 

But you combine his "bragging" with 16 women who've said, "Yup, he engages in that kind of behavior", then you have a story. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> And yes, we did come up with something on Clinton. We found out it's not beneath him to lie under oath. We found out he has a routine of making advances on subordinates. That's what the Monica thing was all about. It was to prove that he does conduct himself that way. It all stemmed from Paula Jones.



Wait now. How are the two things related at all. Monica's own testimony was that she threw herself at Clinton.  She told her friends she was off to get her "Presidential kneepads" Now, that still makes what he did wrong.  But it wasn't anyone's business and certainly not worth a $70,000,000.00 probe to get him to pay a $10,000 fine.


----------



## Dragonlady

Slade3200 said:


> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.



It's also his complete lack of negotiating skills.  I remember when he divorced Marla Maples.  The tabloids were absolutely gleeful at the amount of money Marla was able to extract in her divorce settlement, making Donald looking like a chump who got fleeced by a gold-digger.  

Trump has also bragged that he made $40 million from his bankruptcies, which can be explained as follows:  The year that Trump claimed the operating loss of $916 million, much of that $916 million was money which he had borrowed from the banks, and which the banks wrote off or re-negotiated in the bankruptcy.  Trump has been able to claim years of tax writes offs against this loss, which never came out of his pocket at all, thereby savings millions in tax liabilities.

The strategy has been so successful for him, that he's used it 6 times, in all.  It's why American banks stopped doing business with Trump and his enterprises.  

Con artist - from the top of his lying head to the marrow of his bones.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Flopper said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
Click to expand...

Correct.

The issue is not really the accusations of inappropriate sexual conduct by Trump, but how poorly and inappropriately Trump has responded to the charges, that he’s only making matters worse, further confirming the fact he has no business being president.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen, this war on women is ridiculous, where as just because Trump gets angry when someone attacks him whether it's a man or woman, doesn't mean when he lashes our at them, that he hates an entire gender be it male or female..  This idea that a person lives there life hating all women or men because of something he said that was directed against a specific person in which had attacked him, ummm is ridiculous.  If a woman were to attack me in some idiotic manor, then I might talk smack to her in some angered manor, and if she can't take it then don't be running her mouth to begin with. If I were to say to a woman after she talk smack to me, that "she must have a pecker instead of a vagina" , does that mean the insult would go beyond the one that I'm angry at ??????  No it would not.  The war on women is a ridiculous childish thing, and anyone that believes it is a child.
Click to expand...

No, this post is ridiculous.

The fact that you and most others on the right seek to compel women to give birth against their will through force of law is an example of the war on women.

The Texas measure hostile to the privacy rights of women invalidated by the Supreme Court last June is an example of the conservative war on women.

Congressional Republicans’ efforts to ‘defund’ Planned Parenthood manifests as a war on women.

And conservatives who blame the victims of sexual assault is indeed a war on women.


----------



## Lakhota

*Trump erupts again!*

*EXPLODES: ‘The Whole Thing Is One Big Fix. One Big Ugly Lie. It’s One Big Fix!’...*
*
Attacks Faulty Teleprompter At Rally... 

Blames ‘Rigged’ Media For Pushing ‘False And Unsubstantiated’ Sexual Assault Allegations... 

UNSHACKLED: Warns Clinton Campaign, Media Will ‘Poison The Minds’ Of Voters... 
*
*Trump’s Polling Tanks...*


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is the thing that few men seem to realize.  Every single woman I know of has, at one time or another, been groped by some entitled asshole like Trump.  Some of us have had it happen frequently.  My daughter will no longer ride public transit alone, because it happens to her so often.  This didn't use to happen this frequently when I was in my 20's and 30's, but it did happen.  The worst was having some creepy guy with a boner push himself against you on the subway during rush hour, because you literally cannot move between stations.  I'm sure every woman who rides public transit to work in a big city can identify with that.

Women are sick of being groped at will, cat-called, slut-shamed and generally disrespected, and then told by the same people who do this shit, that they respect women.  Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining.

Actions speak louder than words.  The women in Trump's own family have ceased to defend or support him?  Why should the rest of the women in America trust Trump?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> Here is the thing that few men seem to realize.  Every single woman I know of has, at one time or another, been groped by some entitled asshole like Trump.  Some of us have had it happen frequently.  My daughter will no longer ride public transit alone, because it happens to her so often.  This didn't use to happen this frequently when I was in my 20's and 30's, but it did happen.  The worst was having some creepy guy with a boner push himself against you on the subway during rush hour, because you literally cannot move between stations.  I'm sure every woman who rides public transit to work in a big city can identify with that.
> 
> Women are sick of being groped at will, cat-called, slut-shamed and generally disrespected, and then told by the same people who do this shit, that they respect women.  Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.  The women in Trump's own family have ceased to defend or support him?  Why should the rest of the women in America trust Trump?



What women in his family did that?  

And don't worry about Trump.  If he gets elected, I doubt he'll grope you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, this post is ridiculous.
> 
> The fact that you and most others on the right seek to compel women to give birth against their will through force of law is an example of the war on women.
> 
> The Texas measure hostile to the privacy rights of women invalidated by the Supreme Court last June is an example of the conservative war on women.
> 
> Congressional Republicans’ efforts to ‘defund’ Planned Parenthood manifests as a war on women.
> 
> And conservatives who blame the victims of sexual assault is indeed a war on women.



But DumBama ordering schools to let horny boys use the same restroom and showers as your daughters is not a war on women?


----------



## deltex1

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...

Matt once had an extremely lewd conversation about lnfrastrutcha....yo.....


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.
> 
> I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper ??? Kidding me right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? If you are going to ask me a question then please make sure it makes sense
Click to expand...

. Listen to me carefully now, where as you said look at how he tried to dodge Anderson Cooper's question in the debate, and I said why should Trump answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper?  More of a statement instead of a question really.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> People say a lot of things, but that doesn't mean they are true. As a guy, you should already know how some guys like to brag about women. Ask any of the women they bragged about, and in most cases, you find out that's all it was--bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, YOUNG guys brag.  59 year old men should be old enough and mature enough to know that isn't appropriate.
> 
> But you combine his "bragging" with 16 women who've said, "Yup, he engages in that kind of behavior", then you have a story.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we did come up with something on Clinton. We found out it's not beneath him to lie under oath. We found out he has a routine of making advances on subordinates. That's what the Monica thing was all about. It was to prove that he does conduct himself that way. It all stemmed from Paula Jones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait now. How are the two things related at all. Monica's own testimony was that she threw herself at Clinton.  She told her friends she was off to get her "Presidential kneepads" Now, that still makes what he did wrong.  But it wasn't anyone's business and certainly not worth a $70,000,000.00 probe to get him to pay a $10,000 fine.
Click to expand...







JoeB131 said:


> Wait now. How are the two things related at all. Monica's own testimony was that she threw herself at Clinton. She told her friends she was off to get her "Presidential kneepads" Now, that still makes what he did wrong. But it wasn't anyone's business and certainly not worth a $70,000,000.00 probe to get him to pay a $10,000 fine.



That's probably because they really didn't spend that much.  I did a Google search and found several estimates--most of them lower than 70 mil.  CNN alone had three articles all with different figures.

How are the two things related?  When Bill was running for office, the media (who knew of his philandering) started to interview women.  They came across Paula Jones who told her story of what happened to her with Clinton as governor.  It went national, and Clinton not only called her a liar, but sent his minions out on national TV to insult her; particularly James Carville who said "If you drag a dollar bill through any trailer park....."   

Jones demanded an apology which Clinton refused to give.  So she sued him.

Because Bill was always slick enough to make sure that any moves he made were done in complete privacy, there was no way for Jones to prove her case.  That is unless it could be proven that Bill had a history of doing the same thing with other government employees. 

That's why the focus was on the Monica case.  She was blackmailed into revealing what happened to her, and she was psycho enough to keep the dress she wore unwashed.  That's something Clinton never figured on.   When Clinton also denied he had anything to do with her, the dress came out so she didn't look like a complete idiot too.

So if you really want to talk about wasted spending, it all could have been avoided if he just admitted to the Jones incident and offered her a public apology.  Starr didn't waste that money--Bill Clinton did.





JoeB131 said:


> Uh, YOUNG guys brag. 59 year old men should be old enough and mature enough to know that isn't appropriate.
> 
> But you combine his "bragging" with 16 women who've said, "Yup, he engages in that kind of behavior", then you have a story.



And here is the story: one or two make some sort of claim, and everybody else jumps on the bandwagon.

Think about it: not one claim his entire life, and now at 70, he was inappropriate with dozens of women.  Doesn't that sound the least bit suspicious to you???  Okay, if it were two or three women, you might say they brushed it off or that they felt threatened in some way, but dozens of women?  I simply don't buy that. 

And how is it this mad groper dated other women who told a different tale to the media.  They said he was polite, respectful, and said the stories they tried to manufacture about his past dating activity was totally false.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my words tend to go in one ear and out the other I'll let the Judge explain it to you... Note that I'm using the Fox crew, who loves to bash the left, so you can't play the bias media card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what this video is supposed to prove other than claims against Bill Clinton (like Trump) had no merit because for one, there was no evidence, and two, the claims came out years later.
> 
> Both situations are similar if you ask me, and it doesn't make the claims against Trump any more valid than those of Clinton.  They are pretty much the same.  The only difference is that Clinton was a leftist hero in spite of these claims (and Monica) and Trump is the next best thing to the devil.
> 
> I'm not being partisan here either.  If a woman was a victim of any inappropriate behavior by a man, she should take action immediately.  Anybody that waits months or years to then make allegations is a liar in my opinion; a person who is looking to be in the spotlight or otherwise has a bone to pick (no pun intended) or is doing so for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously know nothing about sexual assault, that's a good thing, you're lucky. I'm glad you aren't wearing your partisan hat, so you can try and look at it through the eyes of a woman in this situation. I know guys that have been falsely accused and it is a horrible horrible thing... but Trump has close to a dozen different women now that all came out with very detailed stories just days after he claimed innocent at the debate. If this is a coordinated attack then it is ine of the most sofisticated lies in history. Nothing is proven but there is enough there for me to draw a conclusion. In fact It's pretty obvious. Just listen to the stories and look how he tried to dodge Andersons question at the debate, it took three asks for trump to finally say that he never took action. Anybody that can ready body language can see he was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper ??? Kidding me right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? If you are going to ask me a question then please make sure it makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen to me carefully now, where as you said look at how he tried to dodge Anderson Cooper's question in the debate, and I said why should Trump answer to the sicko Anderson Cooper?  More of a statement instead of a question really.
Click to expand...

Ok that makes more sense. No way for me to derive that from your previous jumble. The answer is that he is in a presidential debate making his case to the world and that was a fair question. He dodged twice, lied, and is not reaping the consequences. Game over


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Again, tell me what could have possibly been on these e-mails that was SOOOOOOO horrible that their mere presense on an e-mail would have been so dire.
> 
> Any time.
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> Oh, wait. That's right. You don't have anything.



Well if there was nothing of importance or criminal in those emails, why did she have them bleachbitted?  Nobody goes through that kind of expense and trouble to delete yoga lessons and wedding invitations off the planet earth.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse



No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager. 

And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?  

The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.  

We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
Click to expand...

. Where has weakness got us ????  Hundreds of dead Americans dead at the hands of terrorist who came in on a Trojan horse built by our idiot do gooder's in charge. Thousands dead for nothing due to the turn coats here who wouldn't finish the job in Iraq. Thousands dead on 9-11 due to politicians playing with our country for their own weak policy thinking in the world. So your one in favor of continuing the weakness that has been getting us killed by the thousands eh ??  Don't sound to good of a plan to me.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone do what is right anymore, when we got a super corrupt administration running blocker for Clinton ????????? They are no better than she was when running blocker for Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Again, tell me what could have possibly been on these e-mails that was SOOOOOOO horrible that their mere presense on an e-mail would have been so dire.
> 
> Any time.
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> Oh, wait. That's right. You don't have anything.
Click to expand...

. Of course I don't, it's been bleached.  Now why did she bleach it ? You don't worry about that part, because you want that weak corrupt woman in that office so you can get at whitey every chance you can. She's done sent you the signals, so you are a supporter for life.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where has weakness got us ????  Hundreds of dead Americans dead at the hands of terrorist who came in on a Trojan horse built by our idiot do gooder's in charge. Thousands dead for nothing due to the turn coats here who wouldn't finish the job. Thousands dead on 9-11 due to politicians playing with our country for their own weak policy thinking in the world. So your one in favor of continuing the weakness that has been getting us killed by the thousands eh ??  Don't sound to good of a plan to me.
Click to expand...


Not to mention Iran now in the process of becoming nuclear, and we gave them the money to help.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
Click to expand...

. Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.


----------



## Flopper

Slade3200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
Click to expand...

That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> Here is the thing that few men seem to realize.  Every single woman I know of has, at one time or another, been groped by some entitled asshole like Trump.  Some of us have had it happen frequently.  My daughter will no longer ride public transit alone, because it happens to her so often.  This didn't use to happen this frequently when I was in my 20's and 30's, but it did happen.  The worst was having some creepy guy with a boner push himself against you on the subway during rush hour, because you literally cannot move between stations.  I'm sure every woman who rides public transit to work in a big city can identify with that.
> 
> Women are sick of being groped at will, cat-called, slut-shamed and generally disrespected, and then told by the same people who do this shit, that they respect women.  Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words.  The women in Trump's own family have ceased to defend or support him?  Why should the rest of the women in America trust Trump?


. Trust Trump or trust men in general ??  You sound like you figure men are just this way, and you are fed up right ??  So if Hillary has this chip on her shoulder going into that office after being married to a serial groper, then will she attempt to use her power to get back at men ???????    This woman has got to be a man hater after what Bill put her through, and she is gonna effectively serve all Americans including men ????  I bet she felt sooo comfortable on the man hater Ellen DeGeneres show the other day.  Is anyone sick of this crap yet ???  Do people think that the Presidency has been cheapened down this bad, that it doesn't matter who is put in the job anymore ???  Undoubtedly the Presidential position ain't crap anymore.  Just a seat to be occupied for nostalgic reasons and nothing more.  Trump will try and restore the office, and it's about time.  There is no place for weakness to be continue on in that office.  How about Obama sounding like a cheap car salesman while out on the campaign trail for Hillary ?  It's shameful.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.
Click to expand...

. Do you think Trump is a fool ???  Better guess again.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
Click to expand...

*Maybe they're tired of looking at this oaf on TV acting like God's gift to women and savior of the nation when they know that he's just a dirty old man.*


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe they're tired of looking at this oaf on TV acting like God's gift to women and savior of the nation when they know that he's just a dirty old man.*
Click to expand...

. Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you think Trump is a fool ???  Better guess again.
Click to expand...

*No, he's delusional which is a lot worse when you consider he is vying for Commander and Chief of the most power military force on earth.    *


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> 
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you think Trump is a fool ???  Better guess again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, he's delusional which is a lot worse when you consider he is vying for Commander and Chief of the most power military force on earth.    *
Click to expand...

  You think he would do worse than Obama & Hillary ?????  Your the one who is delusional.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe they're tired of looking at this oaf on TV acting like God's gift to women and savior of the nation when they know that he's just a dirty old man.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.
Click to expand...

*That doesn't surprise me.  I think a lot of Trump fans think of Trump as Dirty Harry, the guy whose going to single-handedly clean up the government.  *


----------



## sonic

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but the attack is on Hillary for enabling Bill and defending his actions by aggressively trying to silence his accusers. It's a valid arguement since we are playing in the mud pit. It's also sad that our election has stooped this low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should never have been a personal attack on Hillary at all.  Trump made his own decision to go there, and it's backfired on him horribly.  Women will not forgive these lapses in character, because he has absolutely no respect for women at all.  Why would any woman vote for a man who has no respect or interest in women at all other than as a plaything.
> 
> Had Hillary Clinton shown up at the convention with 5 children by three different fathers, I can well imagine what the religious right would have said about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you think Trump is a fool ???  Better guess again.
Click to expand...


He's losing badly to Hillary freakin' Clinton, so yeah, the unregistered sex offender is a fool.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Although his attacks on women are deplorable, the main issue should be his judgement.  He has made huge blunders in handling this mess and worst he has refused to follow the advice of his advisers.  Trump is a fighter, not a winner. *
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree, now put him in a war games scenario, think about where that temperament will get us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a truly frightening thought.  A person in the oval office who doesn't know what he's doing and who refuses to take the advice of others is a nightmare scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you think Trump is a fool ???  Better guess again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, he's delusional which is a lot worse when you consider he is vying for Commander and Chief of the most power military force on earth.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think he would do worse than Obama & Hillary ?????  Your the one who is delusional.
Click to expand...

*I have no idea what Trump might do.  Neither does he, which is the problem.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> That doesn't surprise me. I think a lot of Trump fans think of Trump as Dirty Harry, the guy whose going to single-handedly clean up the government.



I doubt that.  What we do know is that Hillary will just dirty it up even more.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.



Trump isn't the Preacher in Pale Rider, he's the sleezy, stupid son of a rich man trying to rape the girl.  He's a lying, thieving low-life who stole money from honest, hardworking people, and destroyed many lives in doing so.

He's taken every short-cut in the book, legal or otherwise, using emminent domain to steal people's land for his investments, H1N1 visas to avoid paying minimum wage to American workers, bankruptcies to avoid paying subtrades.  

His modelling agency is being investigated as an immigration fraud, perpetrated on the women he brought into the country.  His Foundation has been charged with illegal fund-raising.  His "University" is being investigated for fraud, in two separate states.  He's facing allegations he raped a 13 year old in a California law suit.  

Every time Trump has invited members of the general public to participate in a Trump business, the public has lost their investment.  Depending on the outcome of the Trump University trials in New York and California, Trump could be facing criminal charges in the scam.  

But his treatment of and disrespect for women is HUGE.  Whether you agree that he is a complete sexist pig or not, isn't the issue.  WOMEN believe that of him.  The way he tries to intimidate, humiliate, and silence women who criticize him, is quite different from his attacks on men.  

He routinely attacks women on their age and their looks.  He couldn't possibly have attacked that woman on the plane.  I mean look at her, not nearly pretty enough for him.  He didn't say he never groped a woman on a plane, just that this one wasn't up to his standards.

Trump is nobody's heroic saviour.  Trump's the asshole we need to be saved from.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maybe they're tired of looking at this oaf on TV acting like God's gift to women and savior of the nation when they know that he's just a dirty old man.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That doesn't surprise me.  I think a lot of Trump fans think of Trump as Dirty Harry, the guy whose going to single-handedly clean up the government.  *
Click to expand...

. Well somebody needs too.  It's every citizens dream right ?


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't the Preacher in Pale Rider, he's the sleezy, stupid son of a rich man trying to rape the girl.  He's a lying, thieving low-life who stole money from honest, hardworking people, and destroyed many lives in doing so.
> 
> He's taken every short-cut in the book, legal or otherwise, using emminent domain to steal people's land for his investments, H1N1 visas to avoid paying minimum wage to American workers, bankruptcies to avoid paying subtrades.
> 
> His modelling agency is being investigated as an immigration fraud, perpetrated on the women he brought into the country.  His Foundation has been charged with illegal fund-raising.  His "University" is being investigated for fraud, in two separate states.  He's facing allegations he raped a 13 year old in a California law suit.
> 
> Every time Trump has invited members of the general public to participate in a Trump business, the public has lost their investment.  Depending on the outcome of the Trump University trials in New York and California, Trump could be facing criminal charges in the scam.
> 
> But his treatment of and disrespect for women is HUGE.  Whether you agree that he is a complete sexist pig or not, isn't the issue.  WOMEN believe that of him.  The way he tries to intimidate, humiliate, and silence women who criticize him, is quite different from his attacks on men.
> 
> He routinely attacks women on their age and their looks.  He couldn't possibly have attacked that woman on the plane.  I mean look at her, not nearly pretty enough for him.  He didn't say he never groped a woman on a plane, just that this one wasn't up to his standards.
> 
> Trump is nobody's heroic saviour.  Trump's the asshole we need to be saved from.
Click to expand...

. Where are the charges ???  You people can run your mouth all you want in a campaign, but where are you when there is no campaign????   Going along maybe ????  Hypocrite much maybe ???


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> But DumBama ordering schools to let horny boys use the same restroom and showers as your daughters is not a war on women?



When did he do that?  He allowed transgender girls to use the girls restroom. Oh, the horror.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> But DumBama ordering schools to let horny boys use the same restroom and showers as your daughters is not a war on women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did he do that?  He allowed transgender girls to use the girls restroom. Oh, the horror.
Click to expand...

. Transgendered girls eh ?? You mean boy's who turned themselves into what they think is a girl, and then going into the girls restroom even though mentally their still boy's ?  What the adults are doing to these children today, are far worse than this nation could ever imagine a Donald Trump could ever do.  Trump is a saint compared to a liberal.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
Click to expand...

You're so sick of women claiming abuse without video evidence? Are you fucking serious? So let's say you had a daughter who got raped or molested and there was no camera or witnesses, she was too scared or embarrassed to come forward right away, so you just tell her to swallow it and move on? Just listen to yourself... deplorable and proud I'm guessing


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
Click to expand...

Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't the Preacher in Pale Rider, he's the sleezy, stupid son of a rich man trying to rape the girl.  He's a lying, thieving low-life who stole money from honest, hardworking people, and destroyed many lives in doing so.
> 
> He's taken every short-cut in the book, legal or otherwise, using emminent domain to steal people's land for his investments, H1N1 visas to avoid paying minimum wage to American workers, bankruptcies to avoid paying subtrades.
> 
> His modelling agency is being investigated as an immigration fraud, perpetrated on the women he brought into the country.  His Foundation has been charged with illegal fund-raising.  His "University" is being investigated for fraud, in two separate states.  He's facing allegations he raped a 13 year old in a California law suit.
> 
> Every time Trump has invited members of the general public to participate in a Trump business, the public has lost their investment.  Depending on the outcome of the Trump University trials in New York and California, Trump could be facing criminal charges in the scam.
> 
> But his treatment of and disrespect for women is HUGE.  Whether you agree that he is a complete sexist pig or not, isn't the issue.  WOMEN believe that of him.  The way he tries to intimidate, humiliate, and silence women who criticize him, is quite different from his attacks on men.
> 
> He routinely attacks women on their age and their looks.  He couldn't possibly have attacked that woman on the plane.  I mean look at her, not nearly pretty enough for him.  He didn't say he never groped a woman on a plane, just that this one wasn't up to his standards.
> 
> Trump is nobody's heroic saviour.  Trump's the asshole we need to be saved from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where are the charges ???  You people can run your mouth all you want in a campaign, but where are you when there is no campaign????   Going along maybe ????  Hypocrite much maybe ???
Click to expand...

Why press charges and fight a plethora of high paid attorneys when you can just tell your story to the times and humiliate the turd while squashing his dreams of world domination


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.



What are you listening to?  I heard Trump apologize for the comments he made over a decade ago.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You're so sick of women claiming abuse without video evidence? Are you fucking serious? So let's say you had a daughter who got raped or molested and there was no camera or witnesses, she was too scared or embarrassed to come forward right away, so you just tell her to swallow it and move on? Just listen to yourself... deplorable and proud I'm guessing



Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence that they tried to right a wrong. 

Yes, if my daughter got raped, she may be shy about telling her story, but dozens of women just like her?  You have to be kidding me.  Oh, and then they all come out at once; they magically shed their inhibitions.   Image that??? 

It's a real shame what our politics has come to, the MSM being able to control votes and election outcomes.  I remember a time when Americans used to think for themselves and question what the media reported.  Now MSM just sits back and laughs at us.  

I've made this suggestion before, but more serious about it now.  I think it's time we divide our country.  Republicans on one side and Democrats on the other.  Each being able to run their side with their own government.  As for myself, nothing would make me happier than to never see a liberal again.  Liberals moving out of my area would only double my property value.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> When did he do that? He allowed transgender girls to use the girls restroom. Oh, the horror.



Yes, any boy that wants to put on a dress to get into the girl locker room is a horror.  And the big eared clown didn't "allow" weirdos into girls restroom, he threatened the schools that did not comply.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you listening to?  I heard Trump apologize for the comments he made over a decade ago.
Click to expand...

Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer  then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sick of women claiming abuse without video evidence? Are you fucking serious? So let's say you had a daughter who got raped or molested and there was no camera or witnesses, she was too scared or embarrassed to come forward right away, so you just tell her to swallow it and move on? Just listen to yourself... deplorable and proud I'm guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence that they tried to right a wrong.
> 
> Yes, if my daughter got raped, she may be shy about telling her story, but dozens of women just like her?  You have to be kidding me.  Oh, and then they all come out at once; they magically shed their inhibitions.   Image that???
> 
> It's a real shame what our politics has come to, the MSM being able to control votes and election outcomes.  I remember a time when Americans used to think for themselves and question what the media reported.  Now MSM just sits back and laughs at us.
> 
> I've made this suggestion before, but more serious about it now.  I think it's time we divide our country.  Republicans on one side and Democrats on the other.  Each being able to run their side with their own government.  As for myself, nothing would make me happier than to never see a liberal again.  Liberals moving out of my area would only double my property value.
Click to expand...

That's exactly the simple minded thinking that stalls the progress of our nation


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> That's exactly the simple minded thinking that stalls the progress of our nation



Well there are many of us that don't want "your" kind of progress as you call it.  That's why we should divide. 

The country no longer has middle ground.  On the right, there is a push towards conservatism and constitutionalism.  On the left, they are pushing for Socialism and Communism.  In fact, the second runner up on the Democrat side is an admitted Socialist, and Hillary has the praises of the US Communist Party just like they gave Obama.  

There is just nothing in between anymore.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.



No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the simple minded thinking that stalls the progress of our nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are many of us that don't want "your" kind of progress as you call it.  That's why we should divide.
> 
> The country no longer has middle ground.  On the right, there is a push towards conservatism and constitutionalism.  On the left, they are pushing for Socialism and Communism.  In fact, the second runner up on the Democrat side is an admitted Socialist, and Hillary has the praises of the US Communist Party just like they gave Obama.
> 
> There is just nothing in between anymore.
Click to expand...

How about we divide into three sections. The left wing nuts get Hawaii, you right wing nuts get Alaska, -and the rest of us normal folk will take the rest


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.
Click to expand...

Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
Click to expand...

. You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump reminds me of Clint Eastwood in the movie Pale Rider... Great movie that is, in fact I'm watching it as I type.  Hillary and the media remind me of the bad man and his hinchmen that wanted the miners off their land.  They are that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't the Preacher in Pale Rider, he's the sleezy, stupid son of a rich man trying to rape the girl.  He's a lying, thieving low-life who stole money from honest, hardworking people, and destroyed many lives in doing so.
> 
> He's taken every short-cut in the book, legal or otherwise, using emminent domain to steal people's land for his investments, H1N1 visas to avoid paying minimum wage to American workers, bankruptcies to avoid paying subtrades.
> 
> His modelling agency is being investigated as an immigration fraud, perpetrated on the women he brought into the country.  His Foundation has been charged with illegal fund-raising.  His "University" is being investigated for fraud, in two separate states.  He's facing allegations he raped a 13 year old in a California law suit.
> 
> Every time Trump has invited members of the general public to participate in a Trump business, the public has lost their investment.  Depending on the outcome of the Trump University trials in New York and California, Trump could be facing criminal charges in the scam.
> 
> But his treatment of and disrespect for women is HUGE.  Whether you agree that he is a complete sexist pig or not, isn't the issue.  WOMEN believe that of him.  The way he tries to intimidate, humiliate, and silence women who criticize him, is quite different from his attacks on men.
> 
> He routinely attacks women on their age and their looks.  He couldn't possibly have attacked that woman on the plane.  I mean look at her, not nearly pretty enough for him.  He didn't say he never groped a woman on a plane, just that this one wasn't up to his standards.
> 
> Trump is nobody's heroic saviour.  Trump's the asshole we need to be saved from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Where are the charges ???  You people can run your mouth all you want in a campaign, but where are you when there is no campaign????   Going along maybe ????  Hypocrite much maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why press charges and fight a plethora of high paid attorneys when you can just tell your story to the times and humiliate the turd while squashing his dreams of world domination
Click to expand...

. They had no intentions of squashing anyone's dreams, but those who are using them have intentions to keep transforming this nation into some kind of hell hole that most will hate if they get they're way.  What do you call women who are cheap and easily used like this ?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sick of women claiming abuse without video evidence? Are you fucking serious? So let's say you had a daughter who got raped or molested and there was no camera or witnesses, she was too scared or embarrassed to come forward right away, so you just tell her to swallow it and move on? Just listen to yourself... deplorable and proud I'm guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence that they tried to right a wrong.
> 
> Yes, if my daughter got raped, she may be shy about telling her story, but dozens of women just like her?  You have to be kidding me.  Oh, and then they all come out at once; they magically shed their inhibitions.   Image that???
> 
> It's a real shame what our politics has come to, the MSM being able to control votes and election outcomes.  I remember a time when Americans used to think for themselves and question what the media reported.  Now MSM just sits back and laughs at us.
> 
> I've made this suggestion before, but more serious about it now.  I think it's time we divide our country.  Republicans on one side and Democrats on the other.  Each being able to run their side with their own government.  As for myself, nothing would make me happier than to never see a liberal again.  Liberals moving out of my area would only double my property value.
Click to expand...

. You got that right..


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
Click to expand...

Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Republicans on one side and Democrats on the other.  Each being able to run their side with their own government. .


California VS Mississippi yeeeeeeh hawwwwe


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
Click to expand...

. The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did he do that? He allowed transgender girls to use the girls restroom. Oh, the horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any boy that wants to put on a dress to get into the girl locker room is a horror.  And the big eared clown didn't "allow" weirdos into girls restroom, he threatened the schools that did not comply.
Click to expand...

*Donald Trump walked in on half-dressed teen girls in the dressing room.*
*Trump bragged that he walked in on naked beauty pageant contestants*

*Donald Trump walked in on naked fifteen-year-old Miss Teen USA ...
*


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.
Click to expand...

Yeah those selfish liberals willing to pay more in taxes to help their community and fight for equal opportunity and rights for those who have the odds stacked against them. Those bastards!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

..............Projected Number Trump Electoral Votes  __70__

Projected Number of Women assaulted by Trump __270__


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter said he invited her to a private room where he tried to give her an orange popsicle... you are right about one thing, you are definitely hearing what you want to. My guess is even if proof came out, you'd be making a new excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
Click to expand...

. I hope Trump sue's everyone of them, and if President I hope that he also goes after Anderson Cooper for trying to set him up like that. Asking about something is one thing, and then to move on, but trying to set someone up like Anderson did because he knew he had these women waiting in the wings ready to pounce for the Demon-crats is another. It is as disgusting as it gets. The Syrian refugee's aren't vetted as bad as Trump an American citizen is, so where is this nations priorities????  The only priority this nation has now, is to overthrow it's own while the libs turn this nation into the weakest most ridiculous hell hole of a nation in the civilized world.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those selfish liberals willing to pay more in taxes to help their community and fight for equal opportunity and rights for those who have the odds stacked against them. Those bastards!
Click to expand...

. Like Trump said, he as well as millions don't like the way the taxes are being spent, and he is 1,000% right on that note, because much of that needs to be changed also.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if she had proof, then so be it.  I'm not his attorney or campaign manager.
> 
> And do you have a link where she said he invited her to a private room?
> 
> The thing is I get so sick of these women coming out and making claims that can't be proven; especially the ones that happened years or decades ago.  Bring something to the table, a video, a police report, an investigation.......something.
> 
> We have all kinds of liberals on USMB making claim that they are independently wealthy, have their own business, or otherwise retired at a very early age.  Does that mean I should believe them?  No, I just assume they are on welfare (since they argue for government dependency) and that's how they can spend all day--every day on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope Trump sue's everyone of them, and if President I hope that he also goes after Anderson Cooper for trying to set him up like that. Asking about something is one thing, and then to move on, but trying to set someone up like Anderson did because he knew he had these women in the waiting wings ready to pounce for the Demon-crats is as disgusting as it gets. The Syrian refugee's aren't vetted as bad as Trump an American citizen is, so where is this nations priorities????  The only priority this nation has now, is to overthrow it's own while the libs turn this nation into the weakest most ridiculous nation in the world.
Click to expand...

Dude Trump is a joke, I don't know how you can't see that... without his money and team of lawyers he's got nothing. He's done


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> 
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those selfish liberals willing to pay more in taxes to help their community and fight for equal opportunity and rights for those who have the odds stacked against them. Those bastards!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Like Trump said, he as well as millions don't like the way the taxes are being spent, and he is 1,000% right on that note, because much of that needs to be changed also.
Click to expand...

I agree with that, would love to see tax reform.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ..............Projected Number Trump Electoral Votes  __70__
> 
> Projected Number of Women assaulted by Trump __270__


. Just shows how dumb this nation is.  270 reasons created to keep this nation on the path to failure.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Exactly... Now why are these women running to campaign officials or to the media for whom are conducting themselves in a one-sided position during a presidential campaign ????  Otherwise why are they doing this instead of filing a formal charge against a person in which they figure broke the law or committed a criminal act against them, and doing it with the proper authorities ??  Oh that's right there is no proper authorities anymore (Comey proved that)........ Hmmm, or this is why... Could it be because they are full of crap is why ??? It looks as if they have been brought out of the woodwork like a bunch of cockroaches going after some crumbs the Demon-crats have thrown down on the floor for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope Trump sue's everyone of them, and if President I hope that he also goes after Anderson Cooper for trying to set him up like that. Asking about something is one thing, and then to move on, but trying to set someone up like Anderson did because he knew he had these women in the waiting wings ready to pounce for the Demon-crats is as disgusting as it gets. The Syrian refugee's aren't vetted as bad as Trump an American citizen is, so where is this nations priorities????  The only priority this nation has now, is to overthrow it's own while the libs turn this nation into the weakest most ridiculous nation in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude Trump is a joke, I don't know how you can't see that... without his money and team of lawyers he's got nothing. He's done
Click to expand...

. The Demon-crats are a bigger joke, and they are hypocrites from hell, but the establishment wins because of corrupt power & politics.  The people lose, and they will find out in their everyday lives as they know them, so welcome to hell all you crazies.


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence
Click to expand...

 and his enabler Hillary.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

beagle9 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily a video, but some kind of evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and his enabler Hillary.
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody runs to the police to press charges, many try to push on and live their lives... but maybe when they see the entitled dipshit that thought he had the right to grab pussy joke about it on video then flat out deny it while running for the highest office in the land, it gives some motivation to tell their story.
> 
> 
> 
> . You are kidding me right ????   So they are ok with sucking it up until they see they're alledged groper/kisser on TV being set up by a Lilly liberal in a debate, and all at once that motivated them to get off their ace just to run their mouths now ????  Nothing to see hear folks.... Do you realize how lame your excuses are for these grown women ???  Statute of limitations has past, so get the hell over it.  Now back on the subject of Hillary's criminal activities, because that should be the focus all due to it pertains to the actual job, and not this bull crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statute of limitations my ass. They don't need jail for revenge, the just embarrassed him in front of the world and ruined his chance at the presidency... charmas a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I hope Trump sue's everyone of them, and if President I hope that he also goes after Anderson Cooper for trying to set him up like that. Asking about something is one thing, and then to move on, but trying to set someone up like Anderson did because he knew he had these women in the waiting wings ready to pounce for the Demon-crats is as disgusting as it gets. The Syrian refugee's aren't vetted as bad as Trump an American citizen is, so where is this nations priorities????  The only priority this nation has now, is to overthrow it's own while the libs turn this nation into the weakest most ridiculous nation in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude Trump is a joke, I don't know how you can't see that... without his money and team of lawyers he's got nothing. He's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The Demon-crats are a bigger joke, and they are hypocrites from hell, but the establishment wins because of corrupt power & politics.  The people lose, and they will find out in their everyday lives as they know them, so welcome to hell all you crazies.
Click to expand...

Haha, scorched earth huh? Yawn


----------



## beagle9

The liberal women are fakes, because they are willing to give slick Willie power over his victims again, as if these women haven't been abused enough as it is.  The war on women is being conducted by the Demon-crats, but the demons stand up there and try to accuse the conservatives of waging a war on women ?? Wow.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Transgendered girls eh ?? You mean boy's who turned themselves into what they think is a girl, and then going into the girls restroom even though mentally their still boy's ? What the adults are doing to these children today, are far worse than this nation could ever imagine a Donald Trump could ever do. Trump is a saint compared to a liberal.



You think kids that young "choose' to be girls?  Here's the thing, we really don't understand what causes transgenderism.  I'm reasonably sure that there isn't a straight boy out there whose going to put on a dress on day so he can watch the girls pee.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> The liberal women are fakes, because they are willing to give slick Willie power over his victims again, as if these women haven't been abused enough as it is. The war on women is being conducted by the Demon-crats, but the demons stand up there and try to accuse the conservatives of waging a war on women ?? Wow.



Uh, dude, Bill Clinton is 70 years old with a heart condition. I'm really not worried he's going to be chasing interns like he did 20 years ago.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered girls eh ?? You mean boy's who turned themselves into what they think is a girl, and then going into the girls restroom even though mentally their still boy's ? What the adults are doing to these children today, are far worse than this nation could ever imagine a Donald Trump could ever do. Trump is a saint compared to a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think kids that young "choose' to be girls?  Here's the thing, we really don't understand what causes transgenderism.  I'm reasonably sure that there isn't a straight boy out there whose going to put on a dress on day so he can watch the girls pee.
Click to expand...

. Kids how young ??  I don't recall anyone saying what age, but I will say this... The same as what Kappernick pulled on the NFL, otherwise by using it's huge fan base for political reasons that turned the stomachs of millions when he done it, the gay's are doing the same thing with the talent shows like America's Got Talent, The Voice, etc. The one me and the wife saw on AGT stood up there and said he realized he was gay @ 7 years old.... We thought to ourselves Bull crap he did...  What kid is thinking about being gay or straight as pertaining to sex at 7 years old ???  None..  He was pushing an agenda, and he was using the platform he had gained to do it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Greg Sargent *✔* @ThePlumLineGS 
New Wason Center poll of Virginia puts Clinton +15:

Clinton 44
Trump 29
Johnson 11
Stein 2

 8:10 AM - 16 Oct 2016


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal women are fakes, because they are willing to give slick Willie power over his victims again, as if these women haven't been abused enough as it is. The war on women is being conducted by the Demon-crats, but the demons stand up there and try to accuse the conservatives of waging a war on women ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, dude, Bill Clinton is 70 years old with a heart condition. I'm really not worried he's going to be chasing interns like he did 20 years ago.
Click to expand...

. You didn't know my grandfather then... Wasn't interns, but gals over 70 look out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Donald J. Trump *✔* @realDonaldTrump 
Watched Saturday Night Live hit job on me.Time to retire the boring and unfunny show. Alec Baldwin portrayal stinks. Media rigging election!

 7:14 AM - 16 Oct 2016


----------



## beagle9

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Donald J. Trump *✔* @realDonaldTrump
> Watched Saturday Night Live hit job on me.Time to retire the boring and unfunny show. Alec Baldwin portrayal stinks. Media rigging election!
> 
> 7:14 AM - 16 Oct 2016


. SNL is so left wing that it has become boring and unfunny.  Who knows, our tax money money be keeping that bull crap going to.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . Kids how young ?? I don't recall anyone saying what age, but I will say this... The same as what Kappernick pulled on the NFL, otherwise by using it's huge fan base for political reasons that turned the stomachs of millions when he done it, the gay's are doing the same thing with the talent shows like America's Got Talent, The Voice, etc. The one me and the wife saw on AGT stood up there and said he realized he was gay @ 7 years old.... We thought to ourselves Bull crap he did... What kid is thinking about being gay or straight as pertaining to sex at 7 years old ???



A liberal.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . I hope Trump sue's everyone of them, and if President I hope that he also goes after Anderson Cooper for trying to set him up like that. Asking about something is one thing, and then to move on, but trying to set someone up like Anderson did because he knew he had these women waiting in the wings ready to pounce for the Demon-crats is another. It is as disgusting as it gets.



I couldn't agree more. 

The reason we have women like this is because of the practices by men just paying them off to go away.  We've seen it all over, from sports figures to entertainers, to politicians, to anybody famous that would bring more harm to themselves fighting these scammers than just giving them what they want. 

If there were more people like Trump willing to make their lives a living hell, then this nonsense would stop.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke



So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
Click to expand...

. More like a song and dance where they think Trump is the dog, and they are his master.


----------



## beagle9

The Demon-crats are just that "Demons" straight out of HELL.  Anyone that can't see that now, are complete idiots or demons themselves. How this nation went from a nation that fought in so many wars where it had triumped, to becoming a nation that gets all squimish about administering the death penalty to an evil human being who had done heinous crimes unimaginable, says a whole heck alot about what these liberals are all about. And Americans keep considering these crazies, even when they put their craziness on display every day they are in power.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> They had no intentions of squashing anyone's dreams, but those who are using them have intentions to keep transforming this nation into some kind of hell hole that most will hate if they get they're way.  What do you call women who are cheap and easily used like this ?



Victims. 

And really, all these women did was confirm that Trump wasn't lying when he said he grabbed and grobed women.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> Victims.
> 
> And really, all these women did was confirm that Trump wasn't lying when he said he grabbed and grobed women.



Yeah, funny how they never confirmed anything until they heard Trump say it on a recording.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.



You two-faced sack of shit.  Republicans have been spreading rumours and lies about the Clintons since before Bill was elected the first time.  They put his mistress on TV to embarass him.  This was a consenual relationship, but Republicans sought to have him disqualified for President just because he had a mistress.  They're still spreading lies about Bill Clinton and women.  Paula Jones was at that debate.

Now the Republicans put forth a candidate who calls his daughter a "nice piece of ass", and says he gropes and sexually assaults women because be can get away with it, and you're crying foul.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why press charges and fight a plethora of high paid attorneys when you can just tell your story to the times and humiliate the turd while squashing his dreams of world domination
> 
> 
> 
> . They had no intentions of squashing anyone's dreams, but those who are using them have intentions to keep transforming this nation into some kind of hell hole that most will hate if they get they're way.  What do you call women who are cheap and easily used like this ?
Click to expand...


Victims.

And really, all these women did was confirm that Trump wasn't lying when he said he grabbed and grobed women.[/QUOTE]. 

How does words end up under my name, as if I had said those words in which you responded to ??????   Go back and edit this, and that way it makes sense maybe.  Your usage of the quote function needs a little work maybe. What the heck is going on with the Quotes here ????  Wow.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> . The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.



You two-faced sack of shit. Republicans have been spreading rumours and lies about the Clintons since before Bill was elected the first time. They put his mistress on TV to embarass him. This was a consenual relationship, but Republicans sought to have him disqualified for President just because he had a mistress.[/QUOTE]

Utter bull.  When did Republicans want to have Billy boy disqualified because he had a mistress???


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals have used this card to much, and it will backfire on them... Libs don't care about this nation, all they care about are themselves, and this has been proven over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two-faced sack of shit.  Republicans have been spreading rumours and lies about the Clintons since before Bill was elected the first time.  They put his mistress on TV to embarass him.  This was a consenual relationship, but Republicans sought to have him disqualified for President just because he had a mistress.  They're still spreading lies about Bill Clinton and women.  Paula Jones was at that debate.
> 
> Now the Republicans put forth a candidate who calls his daughter a "nice piece of ass", and says he gropes and sexually assaults women because be can get away with it, and you're crying foul.
Click to expand...

. The Republicans did no such a thing.. Monica (saved her dress) trying to seek help to out Bill's bull crap got his ass outted, then he began lying like the liars him and his wife are to cover it all up.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> The reason we have women like this is because of the practices by men just paying them off to go away.  We've seen it all over, from sports figures to entertainers, to politicians, to anybody famous that would bring more harm to themselves fighting these scammers than just giving them what they want.
> 
> If there were more people like Trump willing to make their lives a living hell, then this nonsense would stop.



Are you really this stupid?  

You have women like this because every day, women are grabbed, grobed, assaulted and raped.  And none of us report it.  We don't report it because, like these women, it happens so often, we can't be bothered.  Nothing will be done about it, and it will just cause huge hassels in our lives.

When women are raped, we blame ourselves.  Most rapes aren't committed by strangers.  They're committed by men we know, and women aren't often grabbed off the street.  They taken at parties, or when they think they're safe.  

And when they report it, no one believes them, and they are victimized all over again.  They're lying about a good a decent man.  They're just trying to save their reputation because they said "yes".  They were drunk.

That poor woman who was raped behind the dumpster by the Standford student, as clear a case of rape as you can find, guys like you slut shamed this poor woman, because she had been drinking.  Like that excused what that animal did to her.

The girl who lived around the corner went to a birthday party for a classmate.  She woke up naked, in a shopping cart.  She had been drugged, raped and sodomized.  She had no memory of anything.  It was never reported.  The girl was 13 years old.

Fewer than 1% of rapes are ever prosecuted.  The very few which are successfully prosecuted, do little to deter the onslaught.

Every day, more and more women are being driven to vote for Hillary by the behaviour of Donald Trump and his supporters over these issues.  Donald Trump started all of this by attacking Hillary with Bill's mistresses.  People who live in glass houses should not throw stones.

The longer this issues stays in the press, watching Trump's reaction to this is a daily reminder of every time women are grobed, grabbed or touched by some creep.  There isn't a woman in the land it hasn't happened to.  Keep reminding women that Donald Trump is one of "those creeps".  Watch his support just melt into the night.


----------



## Dragonlady

beagle9 said:


> The Republicans did no such a thing.. Monica (saved her dress) trying to seek help to out Bill's bull crap got his ass outted, then he began lying like the liars him and his wife are to cover it all up.



Monica saved the dress as a "trophy" of her relationship with Bill.  Monica bragged about taking her kneepads and going to Washington.  She was a political groupy who relished her role as Bill's mistress.

Linda Tripp befriended Monica, and when Monica confided to her about her relationship with Bill Clinton, Tripp began recording their telephone conversations, and encouraging Monica to talk about her affair with Bill.  Tripp gave the tapes to Ken Starr.  Monica was forced to testify against Bill or face prosecution.

Saving Monica from Bill.  What shameless revisionist history.  Linda Tripp was a Republican operative who used her friendship with Monica to try to take down the President.  Republicans told Monica if she refused to co-operate, she'd be prosecuted.

Republicans were the ones who really screwed Monica.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> The reason we have women like this is because of the practices by men just paying them off to go away.  We've seen it all over, from sports figures to entertainers, to politicians, to anybody famous that would bring more harm to themselves fighting these scammers than just giving them what they want.
> 
> If there were more people like Trump willing to make their lives a living hell, then this nonsense would stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> You have women like this because every day, women are grabbed, grobed, assaulted and raped.  And none of us report it.  We don't report it because, like these women, it happens so often, we can't be bothered.  Nothing will be done about it, and it will just cause huge hassels in our lives.
> 
> When women are raped, we blame ourselves.  Most rapes aren't committed by strangers.  They're committed by men we know, and women aren't often grabbed off the street.  They taken at parties, or when they think they're safe.
> 
> And when they report it, no one believes them, and they are victimized all over again.  They're lying about a good a decent man.  They're just trying to save their reputation because they said "yes".  They were drunk.
> 
> That poor woman who was raped behind the dumpster by the Standford student, as clear a case of rape as you can find, guys like you slut shamed this poor woman, because she had been drinking.  Like that excused what that animal did to her.
> 
> The girl who lived around the corner went to a birthday party for a classmate.  She woke up naked, in a shopping cart.  She had been drugged, raped and sodomized.  She had no memory of anything.  It was never reported.  The girl was 13 years old.
> 
> Fewer than 1% of rapes are ever prosecuted.  The very few which are successfully prosecuted, do little to deter the onslaught.
> 
> Every day, more and more women are being driven to vote for Hillary by the behaviour of Donald Trump and his supporters over these issues.  Donald Trump started all of this by attacking Hillary with Bill's mistresses.  People who live in glass houses should not throw stones.
> 
> The longer this issues stays in the press, watching Trump's reaction to this is a daily reminder of every time women are grobed, grabbed or touched by some creep.  There isn't a woman in the land it hasn't happened to.  Keep reminding women that Donald Trump is one of "those creeps".  Watch his support just melt into the night.
Click to expand...

. Will you PAlease get the quote function to work for you when writing or make sure you don't start your rants behind the wrong QUOTE... Good grief...


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans did no such a thing.. Monica (saved her dress) trying to seek help to out Bill's bull crap got his ass outted, then he began lying like the liars him and his wife are to cover it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica saved the dress as a "trophy" of her relationship with Bill.  Monica bragged about taking her kneepads and going to Washington.  She was a political groupy who relished her role as Bill's mistress.
> 
> Linda Tripp befriended Monica, and when Monica confided to her about her relationship with Bill Clinton, Tripp began recording their telephone conversations, and encouraging Monica to talk about her affair with Bill.  Tripp gave the tapes to Ken Starr.  Monica was forced to testify against Bill or face prosecution.
> 
> Saving Monica from Bill.  What shameless revisionist history.  Linda Tripp was a Republican operative who used her friendship with Monica to try to take down the President.  Republicans told Monica if she refused to co-operate, she'd be prosecuted.
> 
> Republicans were the ones who really screwed Monica.
Click to expand...

. How do you know that Monica may have been scared to out Clinton, but figured in some way she just had to, so she saw a tough and confident character in Linda for which she then let the cat out of the bag with.  How come Monica didn't get rid of the dress as evidence once she figured that Linda betrayed her as you think ????  Oh and can you imagine the Hell Linda went through trying to bring the issue to light ???  You Dems attacked that woman's looks, her character and everything else when she outted your dam heroe.  War on women yep, but it was the democrats conducting it.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Kids how young ?? I don't recall anyone saying what age, but I will say this... The same as what Kappernick pulled on the NFL, otherwise by using it's huge fan base for political reasons that turned the stomachs of millions when he done it, the gay's are doing the same thing with the talent shows like America's Got Talent, The Voice, etc. The one me and the wife saw on AGT stood up there and said he realized he was gay @ 7 years old.... We thought to ourselves Bull crap he did... What kid is thinking about being gay or straight as pertaining to sex at 7 years old ??? None.. He was pushing an agenda, and he was using the platform he had gained to do it.



Actually, I knew which kids were probably going to grow up to be gay long before they hit puberty.  

Now, maybe instead of being terrified by other people's sexuality, you could learn at the end of the day, it really doesn't have any effect on your life.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> The Republicans did no such a thing.. Monica (saved her dress) trying to seek help to out Bill's bull crap got his ass outted, then he began lying like the liars him and his wife are to cover it all up.



I have to wonder what kind of woman saves a jizz-stained dress for 3 years.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
Click to expand...

What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.

Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.

He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
Click to expand...

. Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.
Click to expand...

Stop whining... it was a totally legit question about one of the biggest headlines of the election. Trump fumbled the ball and started an avalanch that ended up killing his chances, he loses, you lose, take it like a man and stop the crying


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining... it was a totally legit question about one of the biggest headlines of the election. Trump fumbled the ball and started an avalanch that ended up killing his chances, he loses, you lose, take it like a man and stop the crying
Click to expand...

. You wish we would stop talking, but as long as liberals are around, then there will be plenty to talk about, be amazed about, be shocked about, and be horrified about.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the half ass TelePrompTer one. I'm not denying that. It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining... it was a totally legit question about one of the biggest headlines of the election. Trump fumbled the ball and started an avalanch that ended up killing his chances, he loses, you lose, take it like a man and stop the crying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You wish we would stop talking, but as long as liberals are around, then there will be plenty to talk about, be amazed about, be shocked about, and be horrified about.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of conservatives that know how to work together to support the cause. Challenge ideas in a productive way while adding to the conversation. Then there are partisans like you that bitch, whine, and focus in discrediting and distorting your opposition. In other words, you are the peanut gallery and all you do is make noise that slow progress of the grown ups. I'm hoping our futuer holds a depleated peanut gallery and more unified operators


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.*
Click to expand...

*Yes, he issued an apology and had he shut up or tried to connect with the audience by expressing just how badly he felt about it, we would probably be discussing the wikileak emails now instead of his attacks on these women. But no, he had to make excuses, it was locker room talk.  Then he tried to excuse the whole incident by dragging out 25 year old accusations about Bill Clinton's sex life.  This was really bad political judgement by Trump because it kept the story in the headlines and was an invitation for women to step forward.   It made it impossible for him to move on so now two weeks after the tape, Trump is still trying to defend himself by attacking these women which is hurting him.

Trump had a decision, fight or move on and he chose to fight which delights his base but will cost him the election.  I believe Trump's bad judgement is far more an issue than his sexual molestation and foul mouth.  To Trump, winning the fight is far more important than winning the war and that is not the kind of leadership this country needs.  *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, he issued an apology and had he shut up or tried to connect with the audience by expressing just how badly he felt about it, we would probably be discussing the wikileak emails now instead of his attacks on these women. But no, he had to make excuses, it was locker room talk.  Then he tried to excuse the whole incident by dragging out 25 year old accusations about Bill Clinton's sex life.  This was really bad political judgement by Trump because it kept the story in the headlines and was an invitation for women to step forward.   It made it impossible for him to move on so now two weeks after the tape, Trump is still trying to defend himself by attacking these women which is hurting him.
> 
> Trump had a decision, fight or move on and he chose to fight which delights his base but will cost him the election.  I believe Trump's bad judgement is far more an issue than his sexual molestation and foul mouth.  To Trump, winning the fight is far more important than winning the war and that is not the kind of leadership this country needs.  *
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't understand who is running this election.  It's called the MSM.

Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did?  It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate.  Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.

Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history.  If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it.  But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse



Don't worry about Trump, at least he has common sense.  You better worry about putting that witch in the White House.  The woman imagines she gets shot at while leaving airplanes.  She has regular conversations with dead people.  She thinks she was named after somebody nobody knew about until after she was born.  The woman said "I don't know" 39 times to the FBI.  She doesn't understand that "C" means classified.  That's who you better worry about.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, he issued an apology and had he shut up or tried to connect with the audience by expressing just how badly he felt about it, we would probably be discussing the wikileak emails now instead of his attacks on these women. But no, he had to make excuses, it was locker room talk.  Then he tried to excuse the whole incident by dragging out 25 year old accusations about Bill Clinton's sex life.  This was really bad political judgement by Trump because it kept the story in the headlines and was an invitation for women to step forward.   It made it impossible for him to move on so now two weeks after the tape, Trump is still trying to defend himself by attacking these women which is hurting him.
> 
> Trump had a decision, fight or move on and he chose to fight which delights his base but will cost him the election.  I believe Trump's bad judgement is far more an issue than his sexual molestation and foul mouth.  To Trump, winning the fight is far more important than winning the war and that is not the kind of leadership this country needs.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election.  It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did?  It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate.  Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history.  If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it.  But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
Click to expand...

Stop with the excuses... nobody is running the election. Each campaign runs their side of things, the media does what the media does, and the people decide who to vote for. Guaranteed if the GOP put up a respectible nominee that had class, character and the political discipline to stick to ther message, that person would be coasting to the finish line, and Clinton would be getting chewed up. But we got Dipshit Trump so is it really a big surprise how this thing is playing out?


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election. It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did? It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate. Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history. If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it. But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.



Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that  you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?  

Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump.  You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So WTF did you want him to do, put out a video of him on the ground crying for forgiveness?   You liberals really love when people put on an act for you.
> 
> 
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining... it was a totally legit question about one of the biggest headlines of the election. Trump fumbled the ball and started an avalanch that ended up killing his chances, he loses, you lose, take it like a man and stop the crying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You wish we would stop talking, but as long as liberals are around, then there will be plenty to talk about, be amazed about, be shocked about, and be horrified about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of conservatives that know how to work together to support the cause. Challenge ideas in a productive way while adding to the conversation. Then there are partisans like you that bitch, whine, and focus in discrediting and distorting your opposition. In other words, you are the peanut gallery and all you do is make noise that slow progress of the grown ups. I'm hoping our futuer holds a depleated peanut gallery and more unified operators
Click to expand...

. Unified operators eh???  Sounds ominous enough to me, but what do I know I'm just a deplorable peanut & dam proud of it. This nation is so terrified of having a CEO in charge again, where as he would be one who listens, and if it makes sense for America, then he gives it an approval.  If a Christian falls under attack, he will be there for them, but also recognizing what is legit, and what is the Westboro Baptist church crowd.  He will stop this country from falling under attack by those here & abroad who want to kill us. He will restore government to it's rightful place, while getting it out of our pockets so bad. He has great support by those who will work with him, and not against him once he is elected. Right now the Dems have successfully scared them off. I think he will run things in a way that suits most Americans, and also for the ones with doubt. He ran his companies, and you never heard much about them, and the country would like to be the same as that again, where as you don't hear much about us, because we would be all living the dream again.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election. It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did? It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate. Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history. If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it. But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that  you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump.  You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
Click to expand...

. We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, he issued an apology and had he shut up or tried to connect with the audience by expressing just how badly he felt about it, we would probably be discussing the wikileak emails now instead of his attacks on these women. But no, he had to make excuses, it was locker room talk.  Then he tried to excuse the whole incident by dragging out 25 year old accusations about Bill Clinton's sex life.  This was really bad political judgement by Trump because it kept the story in the headlines and was an invitation for women to step forward.   It made it impossible for him to move on so now two weeks after the tape, Trump is still trying to defend himself by attacking these women which is hurting him.
> 
> Trump had a decision, fight or move on and he chose to fight which delights his base but will cost him the election.  I believe Trump's bad judgement is far more an issue than his sexual molestation and foul mouth.  To Trump, winning the fight is far more important than winning the war and that is not the kind of leadership this country needs.  *
Click to expand...

. Good grief... If your opponent set you up like he was, then of course your going to fight... You think he should have just distracted somehow and moved on ?? There was no way he could have done that, because it would have been a danged if you do and danged if you don't scenario.  Anything he could say or move he would make was gonna be seen as another gotcha moment for those who figure that Trump would ultimately put an end to their bull crap in this nation finally.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would I have wanted Trump to do? That's easy, give a sincere apology and take ownership, say he was an entertainer and a playboy that has said and done things that he isn't proud of in the past but he is focused now on making America great again, this is how... show some class, act like a grown up, display an ability to be an aspirational leader.
> 
> Not give a pouty have ass apology that basically diverted blame to Bill Clinton, the. Parade bills accusers out at the debate, then lie about his past actions, then focus the entire following week on attacking the women that accused him.
> 
> He has no discipline and an inability to follow a strategy that surly would have won him the White House. We are all dodging a bullet because who knows what kind of damage a reactionary egomaniac could do if given The keys to the whitehouse
> 
> 
> 
> . Listen, Trump did exactly what you wanted and gave a sincere apology, but that wasn't good enough for that no good piece of dirt bag Anderson Cooper .  He kept stirring the pot, and forced Trump to stay on the issue, and then Clinton piled on in hopes to take him down with it, until Trump took all three of them on after becoming frustrated at the attempt by them to railroad him.  They figured the situation was so volital outside of the debate or the lead up to it, that they were just going to try and deflect everything Clinton is in trouble for with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining... it was a totally legit question about one of the biggest headlines of the election. Trump fumbled the ball and started an avalanch that ended up killing his chances, he loses, you lose, take it like a man and stop the crying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You wish we would stop talking, but as long as liberals are around, then there will be plenty to talk about, be amazed about, be shocked about, and be horrified about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of conservatives that know how to work together to support the cause. Challenge ideas in a productive way while adding to the conversation. Then there are partisans like you that bitch, whine, and focus in discrediting and distorting your opposition. In other words, you are the peanut gallery and all you do is make noise that slow progress of the grown ups. I'm hoping our futuer holds a depleated peanut gallery and more unified operators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Unified operators eh???  Sounds ominous enough to me, but what do I know I'm just a deplorable peanut & dam proud of it. This nation is so terrified of having a CEO in charge again, where as he would be one who listens, and if it makes sense for America, then he gives it an approval.  If a Christian falls under attack, he will be there for them, but also recognizing what is legit, and what is the Westboro Baptist church crowd.  He will stop this country from falling under attack by those here & abroad who want to kill us. He will restore government to it's rightful place, while getting it out of our pockets so bad. He has great support by those who will work with him, and not against him once he is elected. Right now the Dems have successfully scared them off. I think he will run things in a way that suits most Americans, and also for the ones with doubt. He ran his companies, and you never heard much about them, and the country would like to be the same as that again, where as you don't hear much about us, because we would be all living the dream again.
Click to expand...

I think you are correct I'm convept of what America wants but Trump does not fit the bill for the picture you are painting. His is a complete joke so we unfortunately have to settle for a so so option.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election. It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did? It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate. Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history. If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it. But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that  you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump.  You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.
Click to expand...

Trump has fumbled over and over again and has proven unable to shift to a gear that convinces people that he knows what he is talking about. He is all headlines but has no in depth knowledge about anything, even his own plans.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election. It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did? It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate. Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history. If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it. But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that  you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump.  You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has fumbled over and over again and has proven unable to shift to a gear that convinces people that he knows what he is talking about. He is all headlines but has no in depth knowledge about anything, even his own plans.
Click to expand...

. A CEO of major corporations don't know what he's doing eh ??? The only thing he might be fumbling on, is trying to give a crap for the nation that he grew up in, and had made him a great life over the years.


----------



## beagle9

All Trump has to do is get right to telling Americans what he is going to do for them, and how he is going to bring back American economic power & military power once again. Tell the Americans that he will fight for them to have security, safety, jobs that will come back, but in the form of modern day jobs, and teens will want to learn again, get a summer job, go to a trade school, get married, have children who can depend on them again, clean up the streets, help the poor with a hand up instead of a hand out, bring back safety in the communities, get Rudy Juliani to be on board with that, secure the borders with a wall consisting of not only barriers where needed, but job entry enforcement, stopping the illegal draw of immigrants that have no vetting, and somehow end up in this nation without our knowledge of, stop the exploitation of people for greed purposes, and then somehow they end up being subsidized with our tax dollars, bring back many traditions that every American really loved and were united by.  On and on it could all go, and it could be talked about where we all could think of a million things that could make this nation great again.   "Empowering Americans Again" should be the new slogan.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election. It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did? It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate. Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history. If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it. But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that  you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump.  You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has fumbled over and over again and has proven unable to shift to a gear that convinces people that he knows what he is talking about. He is all headlines but has no in depth knowledge about anything, even his own plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A CEO of major corporations don't know what he's doing eh ??? The only thing he might be fumbling on, is trying to give a crap for the nation that he grew up in, and had made him a great life over the years.
Click to expand...

Yes he has no fucking clue what he is doing In This election, he is way over his head and it is very obvious.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump. You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.



Monica is different than the others because there was empirical evidence of Clinton screwing around with that child.  He finally had to admit it himself.  

Yes I do blame the media.  They are so focused on Trump and these liars that they are not reporting on anything but that.  Donald also understands that they are pushing for Hil-Liar to win the election.  They don't bring up Benghazi, they never mentioned the phrase "basket of deplorables" they didn't say anything about Hilary's comment of people in their basements, the emails, nothing.  When was the last time you heard the MSM comment about anything negative Clinton said?????? 

So I don't know how anybody can say the MSM isn't in the hole for Hillary.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> All Trump has to do is get right to telling Americans what he is going to do for them, and how he is going to bring back American economic power & military power once again. Tell the Americans that he will fight for them to have security, safety, jobs that will come back, but in the form of modern day jobs, and teens will want to learn again, get a summer job, go to a trade school, get married, have children who can depend on them again, clean up the streets, help the poor with a hand up instead of a hand out, bring back safety in the communities, get Rudy Juliani to be on board with that, secure the borders with a wall consisting of not only barriers where needed, but job entry enforcement, stopping the illegal draw of immigrants that have no vetting, and somehow end up in this nation without our knowledge of, stop the exploitation of people for greed purposes, and then somehow they end up being subsidized with our tax dollars, bring back many traditions that every American really loved and were united by.  On and on it could all go, and it could be talked about where we all could think of a million things that could make this nation great again.   "Empowering Americans Again" should be the new slogan.


Trump is done. Period. All he is doing now is blaming everybody for rigging the game so he can start Trump News Corp following the election. I'll give him one thing... he is going to make millions/billions off this disasterous run. Makes me think it was his intentions all along


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump. You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica is different than the others because there was empirical evidence of Clinton screwing around with that child.  He finally had to admit it himself.
> 
> Yes I do blame the media.  They are so focused on Trump and these liars that they are not reporting on anything but that.  Donald also understands that they are pushing for Hil-Liar to win the election.  They don't bring up Benghazi, they never mentioned the phrase "basket of deplorables" they didn't say anything about Hilary's comment of people in their basements, the emails, nothing.  When was the last time you heard the MSM comment about anything negative Clinton said??????
> 
> So I don't know how anybody can say the MSM isn't in the hole for Hillary.
Click to expand...

Are you high, They've talk about all of those things... the people have heard... there is nothing new so they moved on... that's how it works


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Are you high, They've talk about all of those things... the people have heard... there is nothing new so they moved on... that's how it works



Oh yes, that is correct, they move on, and they do so very quickly.  This trump comment came out how long ago????


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high, They've talk about all of those things... the people have heard... there is nothing new so they moved on... that's how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that is correct, they move on, and they do so very quickly.  This trump comment came out how long ago????
Click to expand...

I Haven't heard the video in a week. All I've heard is accuser after accuser coming out and then Coverage of Trump on camera in his rally's choking in his own foot... then the commentators laughing at him with the rest of America. Trump the Chump


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high, They've talk about all of those things... the people have heard... there is nothing new so they moved on... that's how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that is correct, they move on, and they do so very quickly.  This trump comment came out how long ago????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Haven't heard the video in a week. All I've heard is accuser after accuser coming out and then Coverage of Trump on camera in his rally's choking in his own foot... then the commentators laughing at him with the rest of America. Trump the Chump
Click to expand...

. Again Trump is different because he can't be bought. The nation is so scared of real great change that as long as it is an establishment corrupt candidate, then they feel comfortable with it because that seems so normal now.  But when the terrorist killing Americans continues, then they act as if they are surprised or shocked... Give me a break.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I Haven't heard the video in a week. All I've heard is accuser after accuser coming out and then Coverage of Trump on camera in his rally's choking in his own foot... then the commentators laughing at him with the rest of America. Trump the Chump



Yes, they do have that timed pretty good to keep the story alive, don't they?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Speak Truth to Trump*

*Enthusiasm for a candidate like Trump gives our neighbors ample reason to doubt that we believe Jesus is Lord. *They see that some of us are so self-interested, and so self-protective, that we will ally ourselves with someone who violates all that is sacred to us—in hope, almost certainly a vain hope given his mendacity and record of betrayal, that his rule will save us.

The US political system has never been free of idolatry, and politics always requires compromise. Our country is flawed, but it is also resilient. And God is not only just, but also merciful, as he judges the nations. In these closing weeks before the election, all American Christians should repent, fast, and pray—no matter how we vote. And we should hold on to hope—not in a candidate, but in our Lord Jesus. We do not serve idols. We serve the living God. Even now he is ready to have mercy, on us and on all who are afraid. May his name be hallowed, his kingdom come, and his will be done on earth, as it is in heaven.

Andy Crouch is executive editor of Christianity Today.
*Speak Truth to Trump*


----------



## Vigilante

*THE RAPE-A-PALOOZA TOUR 2016: “Bill Clinton Rapist” Protest Mania Sweeps The Nation, Panicked..*

*patdollard.com ^ *


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.



You mean he appealed to your racism and fear?   That's not a good commentary on you, bud.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Monica is different than the others because there was empirical evidence of Clinton screwing around with that child. He finally had to admit it himself.



Except she wasn't a child. She was a 23 year old woman.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes I do blame the media. They are so focused on Trump and these liars that they are not reporting on anything but that. Donald also understands that they are pushing for Hil-Liar to win the election. They don't bring up Benghazi, they never mentioned the phrase "basket of deplorables" they didn't say anything about Hilary's comment of people in their basements, the emails, nothing. When was the last time you heard the MSM comment about anything negative Clinton said??????



They had stories about Wikileaks today.  It's just nothing in Wikileaks really compares to "Grab her pussy".


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high, They've talk about all of those things... the people have heard... there is nothing new so they moved on... that's how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that is correct, they move on, and they do so very quickly.  This trump comment came out how long ago????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Haven't heard the video in a week. All I've heard is accuser after accuser coming out and then Coverage of Trump on camera in his rally's choking in his own foot... then the commentators laughing at him with the rest of America. Trump the Chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Again Trump is different because he can't be bought. The nation is so scared of real great change that as long as it is an establishment corrupt candidate, then they feel comfortable with it because that seems so normal now.  But when the terrorist killing Americans continues, then they act as if they are surprised or shocked... Give me a break.
Click to expand...

What makes you think that he can't be bought? Money and wealth seems to be the defining characteristic of his life and identity. Also what makes you think he really cares about the poor and middle class. The best compliment that he gives them is the fact that he hires them to work for him


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Haven't heard the video in a week. All I've heard is accuser after accuser coming out and then Coverage of Trump on camera in his rally's choking in his own foot... then the commentators laughing at him with the rest of America. Trump the Chump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the do have that timed pretty good to keep the story alive, don't they?
Click to expand...

Yes they do, and it's working like a charm, just because there is strategy behind it doesn't make it untrue


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he read a half ass apology off a TelePrompTer then when asked if he ever acted on what he said in the tape by cooper at the debate he said no, after trying to dodge the question twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, he issued an apology right after it hit the airwaves.  Pay attention.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, he issued an apology and had he shut up or tried to connect with the audience by expressing just how badly he felt about it, we would probably be discussing the wikileak emails now instead of his attacks on these women. But no, he had to make excuses, it was locker room talk.  Then he tried to excuse the whole incident by dragging out 25 year old accusations about Bill Clinton's sex life.  This was really bad political judgement by Trump because it kept the story in the headlines and was an invitation for women to step forward.   It made it impossible for him to move on so now two weeks after the tape, Trump is still trying to defend himself by attacking these women which is hurting him.
> 
> Trump had a decision, fight or move on and he chose to fight which delights his base but will cost him the election.  I believe Trump's bad judgement is far more an issue than his sexual molestation and foul mouth.  To Trump, winning the fight is far more important than winning the war and that is not the kind of leadership this country needs.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand who is running this election.  It's called the MSM.
> 
> Do you really think they were going to let this go no matter what Trump did?  It's one of the first things they brought up at the last debate.  Again, he apologized and wanted to move on, but the moderators made sure they held on to the subject as long as they could.
> 
> Hillary is in no position to judge anybody given her marriage and history.  If she would have dropped it, Trump would have dropped it.  But every time Trump responds to an attack, you on the left blame Trump instead of the attacker.
Click to expand...

*MSM???  

The media will let it go when Trump stops feeding them.  Trump should be taking a lessons from Hillary.  She has had practically nothing to say in defense of her use of a private email server or destroyed emails since the general election campaign started. So there is nothing new, just Trump and supporters repeating the same allegations over and over.

Trump should not have tried to defend what he said on the tape regardless of attacks from Hillary or anyone else.  All he had to do is apologize without excuses and justification.  When these women started laying accusations on him he should have apologizes if he did it and even if he didn't he should say he was sorry.  This get's old really fast with the media.

What Trump does not understand is elections are about winning votes, not fights.  His mishandling of the lewd tape comments and women that stepped forward has now got him lousing in every battleground state.   He is doing exactly what Hillary wanted him to do, fight back.  He was played like a fiddle.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> MSM???
> 
> The media will let it go when Trump stops feeding them. Trump should be taking a lessons from Hillary. She has had practically nothing to say in defense of her use of a private email server or destroyed emails since the general election campaign started. So there is nothing new, just Trump and supporters repeated the same allegations over and over.
> 
> Trump should not have tried to defend what he said on the tape regardless of attacks from Hillary or anyone else. All he had to do is apologize without excuses and justification. When these women started laying accusations on him he should have apologizes if he did it and even if he didn't he should say he was sorry. This get's old really fast with the media.
> 
> What Trump does not understand is elections are about winning votes, not fights.



By winning votes, you mean surrender, give up, patronize, admit wrongdoing regardless of the situation?  Would that be a person you want as your President?  

One of the things I like about Trump is he punches back.  Regardless of the presidential outcome, I hope he sues each and every one of these women.  I hope he is able to track down the maker of that tape and hold he or she liable.  I hope he makes their lives a living hell for the next couple of years.  Unlike the big-eared clown we have in the White House today, Trump won't put up with too much BS. 

The MSM is feeding this story slowly by introducing new so-called victims as time goes along to keep this story alive.  Like I said, they are not going to forget about it like they've done with the multiple transgressions of Hillary Clinton.  For her, the faster they bury what she's said and done, the better for their candidate--and yes, Hillary is their candidate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> What makes you think that he can't be bought? Money and wealth seems to be the defining characteristic of his life and identity. Also what makes you think he really cares about the poor and middle class. The best compliment that he gives them is the fact that he hires them to work for him



What makes you think Hillary does?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> They had stories about Wikileaks today. It's just nothing in Wikileaks really compares to "Grab her pussy".



Of course it doesn't.  The MSM will make sure it doesn't too.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that he can't be bought? Money and wealth seems to be the defining characteristic of his life and identity. Also what makes you think he really cares about the poor and middle class. The best compliment that he gives them is the fact that he hires them to work for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Hillary does?
Click to expand...

Her resume and past actions and the fact she dedicated her entire adult life to public service


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSM???
> 
> The media will let it go when Trump stops feeding them. Trump should be taking a lessons from Hillary. She has had practically nothing to say in defense of her use of a private email server or destroyed emails since the general election campaign started. So there is nothing new, just Trump and supporters repeated the same allegations over and over.
> 
> Trump should not have tried to defend what he said on the tape regardless of attacks from Hillary or anyone else. All he had to do is apologize without excuses and justification. When these women started laying accusations on him he should have apologizes if he did it and even if he didn't he should say he was sorry. This get's old really fast with the media.
> 
> What Trump does not understand is elections are about winning votes, not fights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By winning votes, you mean surrender, give up, patronize, admit wrongdoing regardless of the situation?  Would that be a person you want as your President?
> 
> One of the things I like about Trump is he punches back.  Regardless of the presidential outcome, I hope he sues each and every one of these women.  I hope he is able to track down the maker of that tape and hold he or she liable.  I hope he makes their lives a living hell for the next couple of years.  Unlike the big-eared clown we have in the White House today, Trump won't put up with too much BS.
> 
> The MSM is feeding this story slowly by introducing new so-called victims as time goes along to keep this story alive.  Like I said, they are not going to forget about it like they've done with the multiple transgressions of Hillary Clinton.  For her, the faster they bury what she's said and done, the better for their candidate--and yes, Hillary is their candidate.
Click to expand...

*Of course you like the fact that Trump punches back, you're a Trump supporters.  There is a time to fight back and there's time to move on.  You don't double down on a losing hand and there is no way Trump could win after his lewd comments hit the airways.  He should have backed away, ask for forgiveness, played on all the sympathy he could get from the audience and just maybe this would have blown over by election day.   His attack, attack, attack strategy has lost 5% more of the women's vote and he's even lost votes among Republican women. As I said, there is a time to attack and time to back away.  Knowing when is vital to a candidate and even more so to the president. *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Her resume and past actions and the fact she dedicated her entire adult life to public service



Yeah, so did Nixon. 

Do you really want to discuss her resume, past actions and public service???  

Allow me to inform you of something: Democrats only care about Democrats and power. 

Do you really think that Commie Care was designed for the care of people, or to create more government dependents? 

Do you really think that DumBama doubling the food stamp role was for the care of people, or creating more government dependents? 

Do you really believe that passing the cost of college to the wealthy is to care about the poor and middle-class, or to create more government dependents?  

What you fail to realize is that both parties want to expand their tent.  The two largest for the Democrat party are government dependents and victims.  The more government dependents and victims they create, the more likely Democrat voters.  If we in our society could eliminate government dependents and victims, the only time you would hear about the Democrat party is in history books, and they understand this quite well.   It's unfortunate that you don't.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her resume and past actions and the fact she dedicated her entire adult life to public service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so did Nixon.
> 
> Do you really want to discuss her resume, past actions and public service???
> 
> Allow me to inform you of something: Democrats only care about Democrats and power.
> 
> Do you really think that Commie Care was designed for the care of people, or to create more government dependents?
> 
> Do you really think that DumBama doubling the food stamp role was for the care of people, or creating more government dependents?
> 
> Do you really believe that passing the cost of college to the wealthy is to care about the poor and middle-class, or to create more government dependents?
> 
> What you fail to realize is that both parties want to expand their tent.  The two largest for the Democrat party are government dependents and victims.  The more government dependents and victims they create, the more likely Democrat voters.  If we in our society could eliminate government dependents and victims, the only time you would hear about the Democrat party is in history books, and they understand this quite well.   It's unfortunate that you don't.
Click to expand...

Elements of what you say are true and is part of the ugly agenda in Washington... Clinton is no angel and I wish we had two better choices, but she is just hands down better than Trump and yes I do believe she has a good side with good intentions. I hope this ugly partisan divide in Washington can start to heal because we need healthy debate and input from both sides so we don't get thrown too off kilter. That is another scary thing about Trump. He is blowing up the GOP so bad that there is a possibility that the Dems not only get the White House but also congress. 

I think Hilary is campaigning further left then her heart is, she is closer to center in reality and has shown an ability to work across the aisle... she really is the only option In This election


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Of course you like the fact that Trump punches back, you're a Trump supporters. There is a time to fight back and there's time to move on. You don't double down on a losing hand and there is no way Trump could win after his lewd comments hit the airways. He should have backed away, ask for forgiveness, played on all the sympathy he could get from the audience and just maybe this would have blown over by election day. His attack, attack, attack strategy has lost 5% more of the women's vote and he's even lost votes among Republican women. As I said, there is a time to attack and time to back away. Knowing when is vital to a candidate and even more so to the president.



So in your opinion, the presidency should be won based on lies? 

Left up to the MSM, Trump would be begging for forgiveness every day from two weeks ago to election day.  You think that's a winning strategy? 

MSM is not going to give up no matter what Trump does, so at least he has the integrity to go down fighting if that's how this all ends.  Because if Trump went down this apology tour that you suggest, it only feeds MSM to attack even more--not less. 

The tape came out, Trump apologized repeatedly, and the MSM keeps the attack alive.  So I'm sorry, your suggestion has already been tried.  It didn't work.  The MSM will keep pushing for their candidate to win this election, and the public will be fooled into a Socialist state that's failed so many other times around the globe.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We picked this guy because he has common sense, and he is the one who talks safety for America while terrorist were killing Americans left and right... The other candidates punted on the safety issue, while Trump threw touch downs every time he got the ball handed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he appealed to your racism and fear?   That's not a good commentary on you, bud.
Click to expand...

. He sure appeal's to me more than rap music culture does, or thug culture does, drug dealers or drug cartels do, Isis does, a culture that thinks a thug robbing a store is the good guy, and the cop who about got his gun taken away by the thug was the bad guy, a lying stinking liberal culture that will stand up for anything as long as it keeps them in power yep Trump appeals to us more, an then we have the out of control government who protects terrorist due to hiding their identity until they strike us, then it makes excuses for them afterwards, yep he Trump appeals to us more. Innocent cops being killed, because people are totally confused about Obama's justice system ?  Yep Trump appeals to us more than keeping that going.

 Out of control open borders where the criminal crossers have more rights and protections than the law or citizens, yep he Trump does appeal to us more about that situation also. 

Healthcare being claimed a success, but the only way anyone can afford Obamy care, is if they are absolutely broke, and jobless.  If work for a living, then your paying for the ones who either won't work or can't work, and by today's standards that is a hell of alot of people who have become dependent under the Democrats rule or ideology . Then if you don't have healthcare you are fined by the government, but if you do somehow get Obamy care, then the policy isn't any good. 

Anti-American bull crap going on every where one looks makes Trump more appealing than the other candidate for sure, because he will address that instead of make it worse.... There are a million reasons Trump is more appealing to us out here, and you can call it anything that you like, but you know I'm right, and you are wrong.  

Remember the song "Pants on the Ground", where the black man came on American idle trying to put out the message against thug culture, so tell me again how it's racist to reject these things ? You think it right to make a Christian Baker prepare a wedding cake for two men to get married, and if refuse the government thugs come to visit ?  On and on it rolls.  Clinton will say she is for anything and everything just as long as she gets that power.  That is not what the majority of good citizens be it black, white or what ever wants in order to tackle these problems out here.  Now I will say that I like Christian Rap music, but that cursing, radical thug Rap I don't like. Heck many blacks don't like it either, but they have been made powerless to change the culture into a more positive light due to their fear on the matter.  I want a president that represents all, and has a fair and good justice system for all. We need to become united again, and it can happen if we get the race hustlers like Clinton out of it all.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> One of the things I like about Trump is he punches back. Regardless of the presidential outcome, I hope he sues each and every one of these women. I hope he is able to track down the maker of that tape and hold he or she liable. I hope he makes their lives a living hell for the next couple of years. Unlike the big-eared clown we have in the White House today, Trump won't put up with too much BS.



Gee, guy, I'm not sure I want a hothead making those kinds of decisions from the White House.  PUnching back means you end up having young men come home in coffins, and that's generally a bad thing. 

But, shit, it's not like you've ever served.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The tape came out, Trump apologized repeatedly, and the MSM keeps the attack alive. So I'm sorry, your suggestion has already been tried. It didn't work. The MSM will keep pushing for their candidate to win this election, and the public will be fooled into a Socialist state that's failed so many other times around the globe.



Trump's not getting in trouble for the tape. He's getting in trouble because he claims he never engaged in the behavior he graphically describes on the tape, and women are coming out and saying, "Yes, you did.'


----------



## paperview

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Hillary being cheated on by her spouse in mostly consensual relationships (you said in another thread that you didn't find Clinton's accusers credible) somehow excuses Trump's groping of women?
> 
> Look, quit blaming the media for the grotesque freak show that is Donald Trump. You guys had a dozen perfectly qualified, fully vetted candidates you could have picked from, and you picked this guy despite the history of misogyny and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monica is different than the others because there was empirical evidence of Clinton screwing around with that child.*  He finally had to admit it himself.
> 
> Yes I do blame the media.  They are so focused on Trump and these liars that they are not reporting on anything but that.  Donald also understands that they are pushing for Hil-Liar to win the election.  They don't bring up Benghazi, they never mentioned the phrase "basket of deplorables" they didn't say anything about Hilary's comment of people in their basements, the emails, nothing.  When was the last time you heard the MSM comment about anything negative Clinton said??????
> 
> So I don't know how anybody can say the MSM isn't in the hole for Hillary.
Click to expand...


23 years old isn't _ a child._


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...  uh-huh.  wanting to chain a females hands behind her back & force her to be an incubator until she gives birth or criminally punish her if she does terminate a pregnancy.... & believing this nation is a Christian nation, that the POTUS needs to be christian & should be fueled by 'christian' law  is no different than what you so fear & abhor, but embrace it because it's the 'correct' religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good god.  what is sad is your ignorance or downright denial.
> 
> * Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence’s Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law *
> By Keith Brekhus on Fri, Mar 27th, 2015 at 5:42 pm
> Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence's Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law
> 
> *Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law*
> 
> A new study from Visit Indy — Indianapolis's convention and tourism organization — found that Indiana lost at least $60 million in revenue after lawmakers there passed the so-called Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which gave businesses the greenlight to discriminate against LGBT people on religious grounds.
> 
> Though reaction was swift — and negative — after Republican governor Mike Pence signed the RFRA legislation last year, it wasn't clear how financially damning the law was. The new study shows the clear ramifications, with 12 out-of-state groups saying the RFRA law convinced them to move their business elsewhere. Numerous businesses, from Angie's List to American Airlines, condemned the discriminatory law, with Apple's out CEO penning an op-ed in the _Washington Post_ blasting Pence's decision to sign the bill.
> [...]
> 
> Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Question, did it ruin his state ???   Wait for it..... wait for it..... NO IT DID NOT.   You libs think that if someone stands up for principles,  and stands up for their religious views, then they are done.... YOU people are hilarious, but in the same thought you are also full of it.
Click to expand...


it should did a lotta damage...  try taking $60,000,000.00 out of YOUR wallet & see what it does.

better yet,  how'z about the good citizens of indiana that brought paychecks home from the sites that housed & ran those venues etc.  'eh?  ask THEM.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Healthcare being claimed a success, but the only way anyone can afford Obamy care, is if they are absolutely broke, and jobless. If work for a living, then your paying for the ones who either won't work or can't work, and by today's standards that is a hell of alot of people who have become dependent under the Democrats rule or ideology . Then if you don't have healthcare you are fined by the government, but if you do somehow get Obamy care, then the policy isn't any good.



Okay, so who are these people, exactly, who can't afford ObamaCare?  I mean, I saw a column from Mail Order Bride From Hell Michelle Malkin whining she can't get health insurance at her six figure salary and I have to laugh.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you like the fact that Trump punches back, you're a Trump supporters. There is a time to fight back and there's time to move on. You don't double down on a losing hand and there is no way Trump could win after his lewd comments hit the airways. He should have backed away, ask for forgiveness, played on all the sympathy he could get from the audience and just maybe this would have blown over by election day. His attack, attack, attack strategy has lost 5% more of the women's vote and he's even lost votes among Republican women. As I said, there is a time to attack and time to back away. Knowing when is vital to a candidate and even more so to the president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion, the presidency should be won based on lies?
> 
> Left up to the MSM, Trump would be begging for forgiveness every day from two weeks ago to election day.  You think that's a winning strategy?
> 
> MSM is not going to give up no matter what Trump does, so at least he has the integrity to go down fighting if that's how this all ends.  Because if Trump went down this apology tour that you suggest, it only feeds MSM to attack even more--not less.
> 
> The tape came out, Trump apologized repeatedly, and the MSM keeps the attack alive.  So I'm sorry, your suggestion has already been tried.  It didn't work.  The MSM will keep pushing for their candidate to win this election, and the public will be fooled into a Socialist state that's failed so many other times around the globe.
Click to expand...

*Who is MSM?*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Who is MSM?



Main Stream Media.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, so who are these people, exactly, who can't afford ObamaCare? I mean, I saw a column from Mail Order Bride From Hell Michelle Malkin whining she can't get health insurance at her six figure salary and I have to laugh.



Ask yourself, who could afford another house payment, an expensive SUV payment, an expensive boat payment?  Because for a working person, that's about the cost of health insurance today on Commie Care. 

Not a lot of people can afford such an extra expense.  And even if they could, think of how much money that takes out of the economy. 

I read a report where yet another million people are going to lose their insurance under Commie Care, and of course, whatever they get switched to will be even more expensive.  Face it, Commie Care is an utter failure just like we Republicans predicted.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Gee, guy, I'm not sure I want a hothead making those kinds of decisions from the White House. PUnching back means you end up having young men come home in coffins, and that's generally a bad thing.
> 
> But, shit, it's not like you've ever served.



Did you ever think that maybe if we had somebody punching back for a change, our adversaries wouldn't be pulling so much bull like Fn with our aircraft carriers and ships?


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Healthcare being claimed a success, but the only way anyone can afford Obamy care, is if they are absolutely broke, and jobless. If work for a living, then your paying for the ones who either won't work or can't work, and by today's standards that is a hell of alot of people who have become dependent under the Democrats rule or ideology . Then if you don't have healthcare you are fined by the government, but if you do somehow get Obamy care, then the policy isn't any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so who are these people, exactly, who can't afford ObamaCare?  I mean, I saw a column from Mail Order Bride From Hell Michelle Malkin whining she can't get health insurance at her six figure salary and I have to laugh.
Click to expand...

. It's anyone working an average American job, whose wife don't work, and if Joe wants to add his wife to his policy, then the price triples.  Ok, so let's say Joe decides well I will buy my wife her own policy "Obamy care", but the premiums were over $300.00 dollars a month, and worse the policy was crap.  So here Joe is paying for his own healthcare through his job, but can't add his wife because of the added cost, so he tries Obamy care for her, but it wasn't worth it because a renowned back surgeon wouldn't except Obamy care.  So Joe then says to hell with it, drops Obamy care, pays the dam fine, and his wife still can't get the surgery that she needed.  That's just one of the examples out here, and there are thousands upon thousands more.


----------



## beagle9

playtime said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Liberals have priorities backwards. They view words from extreme Christians to be a bigger threat than the actions from extreme Muslims. Actions speak louder than Words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good god.  what is sad is your ignorance or downright denial.
> 
> * Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence’s Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law *
> By Keith Brekhus on Fri, Mar 27th, 2015 at 5:42 pm
> Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence's Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law
> 
> *Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law*
> 
> A new study from Visit Indy — Indianapolis's convention and tourism organization — found that Indiana lost at least $60 million in revenue after lawmakers there passed the so-called Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which gave businesses the greenlight to discriminate against LGBT people on religious grounds.
> 
> Though reaction was swift — and negative — after Republican governor Mike Pence signed the RFRA legislation last year, it wasn't clear how financially damning the law was. The new study shows the clear ramifications, with 12 out-of-state groups saying the RFRA law convinced them to move their business elsewhere. Numerous businesses, from Angie's List to American Airlines, condemned the discriminatory law, with Apple's out CEO penning an op-ed in the _Washington Post_ blasting Pence's decision to sign the bill.
> [...]
> 
> Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Question, did it ruin his state ???   Wait for it..... wait for it..... NO IT DID NOT.   You libs think that if someone stands up for principles,  and stands up for their religious views, then they are done.... YOU people are hilarious, but in the same thought you are also full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it should did a lotta damage...  try taking $60,000,000.00 out of YOUR wallet & see what it does.
> 
> better yet,  how'z about the good citizens of indiana that brought paychecks home from the sites that housed & ran those venues etc.  'eh?  ask THEM.
Click to expand...

. Standing up for ones principles, morals and values can have no amount put upon it, because to put a value on it means to sell out, and no one should be selling out their principles, their values, their morals or their country.  That is where you fail, because you think that everyone will bow down before the golden calf, but you are badly mistaken.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> It's anyone working an average American job, whose wife don't work, and if Joe wants to add his wife to his policy, then the price triples. Ok, so let's say Joe decides well I will buy my wife her own policy "Obamy care", but the premiums were over $300.00 dollars a month, and worse the policy was crap. So here Joe is paying for his own healthcare through his job, but can't add his wife because of the added cost, so he tries Obamy care for her, but it wasn't worth it because a renowned back surgeon wouldn't except Obamy care. So Joe then says to hell with it, drops Obamy care, pays the dam fine, and his wife still can't get the surgery that she needed. That's just one of the examples out here, and there are thousands upon thousands more.



I have a couple that I rent an apartment to.  They had to get medical coverage, but because he works full time (she works part-time) it cost them an arm and a leg on Commie Care.  Their only other option is to get a divorce so she can get descent coverage.  

It's a damn shame what Democrats have done to this country; a loving couple married for many years having to consider divorce just to get what we all used to have before DumBama.  Liberals will be the end of this great nation yet.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's anyone working an average American job, whose wife don't work, and if Joe wants to add his wife to his policy, then the price triples. Ok, so let's say Joe decides well I will buy my wife her own policy "Obamy care", but the premiums were over $300.00 dollars a month, and worse the policy was crap. So here Joe is paying for his own healthcare through his job, but can't add his wife because of the added cost, so he tries Obamy care for her, but it wasn't worth it because a renowned back surgeon wouldn't except Obamy care. So Joe then says to hell with it, drops Obamy care, pays the dam fine, and his wife still can't get the surgery that she needed. That's just one of the examples out here, and there are thousands upon thousands more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple that I rent an apartment to.  They had to get medical coverage, but because he works full time (she works part-time) it cost them an arm and a leg on Commie Care.  Their only other option is to get a divorce so she can get descent coverage.
> 
> It's a damn shame what Democrats have done to this country; a loving couple married for many years having to consider divorce just to get what we all used to have before DumBama.  Liberals will be the end of this great nation yet.
Click to expand...

. Actually a friend & his wife for whom I didn't use their name's was who I was talking about.  She went to a renowned back specialist, and they would not take Obamy care, and my friend was paying way over $300.00 dollars a month for her policy.  So she couldn't get the help she needed where she wanted to get that help.  My friend got so frustrated that he cancelled the policy, and got ready to pay the dam fine.  Now his wife is worse, and with no healthcare policy. Wow, flippin wow.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Did you ever think that maybe if we had somebody punching back for a change, our adversaries wouldn't be pulling so much bull like Fn with our aircraft carriers and ships?



Okay, let's look at that. 

One faction in the three-way civil war in Yemen fired ineffective missiles against our very expensive ships. 

Now, if the Yemenis were firing missiles at our ships off the coast of Florida, you might actually have a point here. 

Oh, no, but wait, those ships are off the coast of YEMEN.  You, now, their country, not ours.  Where we are funding and supporting one of the three factions in that war, even though they are just as bad as the other two. 

But I'm sure Trump sending some harsh words against them on Twitter is going to do the trick.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Actually a friend & his wife for whom I didn't use their name's was who I was talking about. She went to a renowned back specialist, and they would not take Obamy care, and my friend was paying way over $300.00 dollars a month for her policy. So she couldn't get the help she needed where she wanted to get that help. My friend got so frustrated that he cancelled the policy, and got ready to pay the dam fine. Now his wife is worse, and with no healthcare policy. Wow, flippin wow.



So your friend is stupid and her doctor is greedy and forgot why he became a doctor to start with? 

Best argument for socialized medicine I've heard today!


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever think that maybe if we had somebody punching back for a change, our adversaries wouldn't be pulling so much bull like Fn with our aircraft carriers and ships?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at that.
> 
> One faction in the three-way civil war in Yemen fired ineffective missiles against our very expensive ships.
> 
> Now, if the Yemenis were firing missiles at our ships off the coast of Florida, you might actually have a point here.
> 
> Oh, no, but wait, those ships are off the coast of YEMEN.  You, now, their country, not ours.  Where we are funding and supporting one of the three factions in that war, even though they are just as bad as the other two.
> 
> But I'm sure Trump sending some harsh words against them on Twitter is going to do the trick.
Click to expand...

. Your not only a racist, but you are a traitor.  You know why our military are stationed around the world, and if you don't then you are either dumb or an anti-American. I think by your speaking against our roll in the world, that you are an anti-American.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a friend & his wife for whom I didn't use their name's was who I was talking about. She went to a renowned back specialist, and they would not take Obamy care, and my friend was paying way over $300.00 dollars a month for her policy. So she couldn't get the help she needed where she wanted to get that help. My friend got so frustrated that he cancelled the policy, and got ready to pay the dam fine. Now his wife is worse, and with no healthcare policy. Wow, flippin wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your friend is stupid and her doctor is greedy and forgot why he became a doctor to start with?
> 
> Best argument for socialized medicine I've heard today!
Click to expand...

. No Obamy care sucks, and is wrong for America.  Period.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> So your friend is stupid and her doctor is greedy and forgot why he became a doctor to start with?
> 
> Best argument for socialized medicine I've heard today!



Yes, well we couldn't blame Obama now could we?  In the liberal world, it's always somebody else's fault for their decisions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at that.
> 
> One faction in the three-way civil war in Yemen fired ineffective missiles against our very expensive ships.
> 
> Now, if the Yemenis were firing missiles at our ships off the coast of Florida, you might actually have a point here.
> 
> Oh, no, but wait, those ships are off the coast of YEMEN. You, now, their country, not ours. Where we are funding and supporting one of the three factions in that war, even though they are just as bad as the other two.
> 
> But I'm sure Trump sending some harsh words against them on Twitter is going to do the trick.



Okay, so what you are saying as a liberal is we deserve it, correct?  

No wonder our military backs Republicans. 

And hey, can you tell us if this attack was in international waters or Yemen?


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Your not only a racist, but you are a traitor. You know why our military are stationed around the world, and if you don't then you are either dumb or an anti-American. I think by your speaking against our roll in the world, that you are an anti-American.



Guy, we shouldn't have ships in their war zone. Last time I checked, we didn't declare war on Yemen, so why do we have ships off the Yemeni coast in the middle of a three way civil war? 

Now, if you want to form the "Redneck Legion" of Bubba and Billy-Bob and Cleetus, and done go over there with your shootin' irons and show the rest of us how it's done, I'm good with that. I'll enjoy watching the beheading videos.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Okay, so what you are saying as a liberal is we deserve it, correct?
> 
> No wonder our military backs Republicans.
> 
> And hey, can you tell us if this attack was in international waters or Yemen?



I'm saying, you stick your dick in hornet's nest, don't come whining to me about how you get stung. That's really our middle east policy in a nutshell, thanks to the Jews and the Oil companies. 

If the Iranians and Saudis want to fight over who controls Yemen, let them.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, well we couldn't blame Obama now could we? In the liberal world, it's always somebody else's fault for their decisions.



Uh, no, I blame congress for not putting in a public option and a requirement that doctors can't refuse obamacare. 

Problem solved.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not only a racist, but you are a traitor. You know why our military are stationed around the world, and if you don't then you are either dumb or an anti-American. I think by your speaking against our roll in the world, that you are an anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, we shouldn't have ships in their war zone. Last time I checked, we didn't declare war on Yemen, so why do we have ships off the Yemeni coast in the middle of a three way civil war?
> 
> Now, if you want to form the "Redneck Legion" of Bubba and Billy-Bob and Cleetus, and done go over there with your shootin' irons and show the rest of us how it's done, I'm good with that. I'll enjoy watching the beheading videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what you are saying as a liberal is we deserve it, correct?
> 
> No wonder our military backs Republicans.
> 
> And hey, can you tell us if this attack was in international waters or Yemen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying, you stick your dick in hornet's nest, don't come whining to me about how you get stung. That's really our middle east policy in a nutshell, thanks to the Jews and the Oil companies.
> 
> If the Iranians and Saudis want to fight over who controls Yemen, let them.
Click to expand...

. You would enjoy watching the beheading videos eh ??  So your with the enemy in blaming America, and so your justifying the videos of Americans being beheaded eh ? Your racism and hatred for whitey to the point of wanting them dead in any way imaginable is evident in your words. First you start out with your hatred and disdain for Americans, and this as based upon your profiling of those you consider as being rednecks, then you speak about enjoying to watch them being beheaded on video, and not only do you think in this way, but I think so does Rev. Wright along with his student Obama.  This is why we have so many Americans caught up in the being killed by terrorist in this nation now.  Now I see that you all are scurrying to clean up the situation in Iraq that you all created there. Coincidence maybe ?


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well we couldn't blame Obama now could we? In the liberal world, it's always somebody else's fault for their decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, I blame congress for not putting in a public option and a requirement that doctors can't refuse obamacare.
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...

. Doctors can't refuse being screwed like the patient who has the over priced policy eh ??


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> You would enjoy watching the beheading videos eh ?? So your with the enemy in blaming America, and so your justifying the videos of Americans being beheaded eh ? Your racism and hatred for whitey to the point of wanting them dead in any way imaginable is evident in your words. First you start out with your hatred and disdain for Americans, and this as based upon your profiling of those you consider as being rednecks, then you speak about enjoying to watch them being beheaded on video, and not only do you think in this way, but I think so does Rev. Wright along with his student Obama. This is why we have so many Americans caught up in the being killed by terrorist in this nation now. Now I see that you all are scurrying to clean up the situation in Iraq that you all created there. Coincidence maybe ?



Like I said, guy, it would be amusing to watch, but we all know you Bubba Rednecks aren't even smart enough to pass the ASVAB.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Doctors can't refuse being screwed like the patient who has the over priced policy eh ??



someone needs to remind them of why they are doctors.  it isn't to make money. It's to take care of the sick.


----------



## playtime

beagle9 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't take that chance that it's 'mere' words...  mike pence  intentionally ruined his state economically because of his extreme christian views.
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh his Christian views ruined his state eh ?  Your kidding right ??  No intelligent person would believe such a bull crapping lie as that, but here you are pushing such a lie.    So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good god.  what is sad is your ignorance or downright denial.
> 
> * Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence’s Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law *
> By Keith Brekhus on Fri, Mar 27th, 2015 at 5:42 pm
> Swift Corporate Backlash Follows Indiana Governor Pence's Decision To Sign Anti-Gay Law
> 
> *Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law*
> 
> A new study from Visit Indy — Indianapolis's convention and tourism organization — found that Indiana lost at least $60 million in revenue after lawmakers there passed the so-called Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which gave businesses the greenlight to discriminate against LGBT people on religious grounds.
> 
> Though reaction was swift — and negative — after Republican governor Mike Pence signed the RFRA legislation last year, it wasn't clear how financially damning the law was. The new study shows the clear ramifications, with 12 out-of-state groups saying the RFRA law convinced them to move their business elsewhere. Numerous businesses, from Angie's List to American Airlines, condemned the discriminatory law, with Apple's out CEO penning an op-ed in the _Washington Post_ blasting Pence's decision to sign the bill.
> [...]
> 
> Indiana Took $60 Million Hit After Passing Antigay Law
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Question, did it ruin his state ???   Wait for it..... wait for it..... NO IT DID NOT.   You libs think that if someone stands up for principles,  and stands up for their religious views, then they are done.... YOU people are hilarious, but in the same thought you are also full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it should did a lotta damage...  try taking $60,000,000.00 out of YOUR wallet & see what it does.
> 
> better yet,  how'z about the good citizens of indiana that brought paychecks home from the sites that housed & ran those venues etc.  'eh?  ask THEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Standing up for ones principles, morals and values can have no amount put upon it, because to put a value on it means to sell out, and no one should be selling out their principles, their values, their morals or their country.  That is where you fail, because you think that everyone will bow down before the golden calf, but you are badly mistaken.
Click to expand...


the fact is pence has no principles -  especially christian ones -  when he can hate so deeply & also be running mates with a man that is absolutely & completely anti christian... so save the faux piousness you got goin' on.......


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, I blame congress for not putting in a public option and a requirement that doctors can't refuse obamacare.
> 
> Problem solved.



Sorry Joe, so far, it's still a free country.  We can't force anybody to do anything.  

Should somebody force your boss into taking work that he loses money on?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> I'm saying, you stick your dick in hornet's nest, don't come whining to me about how you get stung. That's really our middle east policy in a nutshell, thanks to the Jews and the Oil companies.
> 
> If the Iranians and Saudis want to fight over who controls Yemen, let them.



That's good for you Joe.  But I'll support our military wherever they go and whatever they do.  That goes double if we ever get a real commander and chief again.


----------



## Grizz

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors can't refuse being screwed like the patient who has the over priced policy eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone needs to remind them of why they are doctors.  it isn't to make money. It's to take care of the sick.
Click to expand...


Um....no.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Sorry Joe, so far, it's still a free country. We can't force anybody to do anything.
> 
> Should somebody force your boss into taking work that he loses money on?



Wouldn't know. I'd find a way to make it work.  But I don't work in an industry pledge to easing suffering. Doctors do.  That's the difference between a "job" and a "vocation". 

Guy, rest of the world, Doctors work with single payer systems that pay them a fair wage, and they are find.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Wouldn't know. I'd find a way to make it work. But I don't work in an industry pledge to easing suffering. Doctors do. That's the difference between a "job" and a "vocation".
> 
> Guy, rest of the world, Doctors work with single payer systems that pay them a fair wage, and they are find.



Yeah?  Well go visit the Cleveland Clinic sometime.  You'll feel like a foreigner when you walk in there.  Doctors come from all over the world to work in the US because they can at least make a descent living here.  We draw the finest talent from all over the world.  

You can take a pledge to ease suffering, but that doesn't mean you also took an oath to work for free.  Nobody goes hundreds of thousands of dollars into debt to do that.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yeah? Well go visit the Cleveland Clinic sometime. You'll feel like a foreigner when you walk in there. Doctors come from all over the world to work in the US because they can at least make a descent living here. We draw the finest talent from all over the world.
> 
> You can take a pledge to ease suffering, but that doesn't mean you also took an oath to work for free. Nobody goes hundreds of thousands of dollars into debt to do that.



Guy, I've been to Cleveland. It's a shithole where your cops shoot children. It's a city that deserves a mercy killing. 

The reason why we have so many foreign doctors is because when you teach American kids in school that evolution wasn't a thing, they don't understand science well enough to become doctors.

But I don't think "being better than working in some shithole in India" is a great thing. The point is, you don't see Japanese and British and German doctors in these hospitals. They have socialized medicine and they're just fine.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I've been to Cleveland. It's a shithole where your cops shoot children. It's a city that deserves a mercy killing.
> 
> The reason why we have so many foreign doctors is because when you teach American kids in school that evolution wasn't a thing, they don't understand science well enough to become doctors.
> 
> But I don't think "being better than working in some shithole in India" is a great thing. The point is, you don't see Japanese and British and German doctors in these hospitals. They have socialized medicine and they're just fine.



You can call Cleveland whatever you like, but like I said, it's been run by Democrats for decades, so what do you expect?  

But you can't cut on the Cleveland Clinic.  They are innovators in medical technology and are world renown.  Not only do doctors flock to the clinic to work there, but patients from around the world do as well. They have to come here to get the best care that their socialized healthcare can't provide. 

And BTW, most of those Doctors that work here went to college here as well.  Yes, they studied in the same schools as those American kids that were taught evolution "wasn't a thing."   

Don't get me wrong, at least the ones I spoke with had every intention of getting their education here, graduating here, and becoming a doctor here, and then go back home to serve their fellow countrymen.  But when they seen the kind of money that can be made here, they said to hell with their own country.  

Don't think for a minute that people become doctors so they can be philanthropists.  They care about money just like anybody else.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You can call Cleveland whatever you like, but like I said, it's been run by Democrats for decades, so what do you expect?


.
I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.



The only way to take care of my community is get rid of liberals.  How do I go about doing that????


----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
Click to expand...


Wow. Look how quickly this story disappeared from headlines. You thought you had something. Now don't you look like an idiot?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Matthew said:


> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.



And no Christian with a conscience could support Hillary Clinton after she explained her stances on abortion last night. She may very well have lost the evangelical vote after that little stunt. And you want to know why he called her a "nasty woman"? _That's why._


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to take care of my community is get rid of liberals.  How do I go about doing that????
Click to expand...

You move... America is about integration, cooperation and acceptance. If you can't handle that then you are on the wrong side of the tracks


----------



## Slade3200

Imperius said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't be a christian conservative and want to elect this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no Christian with a conscience could support Hillary Clinton after she explained her stances on abortion last night. She may very well have lost the evangelical vote after that little stunt. And you want to know why he called her a "nasty woman"? _That's why._
Click to expand...

There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it. Hillary's VP, kaine, is one of those


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.



But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the 8th month, 29th day, 23rd hour.

That makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You move... America is about integration, cooperation and acceptance. If you can't handle that then you are on the wrong side of the tracks



Actually I was on the right side of the tracks, but then they felt the necessity to move next to me.


----------



## Slade3200

Imperius said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.



If I remember correctly, it was in the context of Trump saying the judges should overturn Roe/ Wade and allow the states to make the parameters.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
Click to expand...


Actually she voted against the Partial Birth Abortion Ban Act of 2003 as a Senator. She was on record defending the practice. Chris Wallace called her on that during the debate.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
Click to expand...

_
"Protection of the life of the mother as an excuse for an abortion is a smoke screen. In my 36 years in pediatric surgery I have never known of one instance where the child had to be aborted to save the mother’s life.

If, toward the end of the pregnancy complications arise that threaten the mother’s health, he will take the child by inducing labor or performing a Caesarean section. His intention is still to save the life of both the mother and the baby. The baby will be premature and perhaps immature depending on the length of gestation.

Because it has suddenly been taken out of the protective womb, it may encounter threats to its survival. The baby is never willfully destroyed because the mother’s life is in danger."_

--C. Everett Koop, Former Surgeon General to Ronald Reagan from 1982-89


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
Click to expand...


_"Today it is possible for almost any patient to be brought through pregnancy alive, unless she suffers from a fatal illness such as cancer or leukemia, and, if so, abortion would be unlikely to prolong, much less save, life"_

-Alan F. Guttmacher, presumed father of Planned Parenthood


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was in the context of Trump saying the judges should overturn Roe/ Wade and allow the states to make the parameters.
Click to expand...

Yes that was trumps point, Clintons point was that it should be a decision made by the mother with her doc and family, no government.  I'd think you'd support that if it wasn't label as a liberal policy


----------



## Slade3200

Imperius said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Today it is possible for almost any patient to be brought through pregnancy alive, unless she suffers from a fatal illness such as cancer or leukemia, and, if so, abortion would be unlikely to prolong, much less save, life"_
> 
> -Alan F. Guttmacher, presumed father of Planned Parenthood
Click to expand...

Dude, it's her body, her choice.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Today it is possible for almost any patient to be brought through pregnancy alive, unless she suffers from a fatal illness such as cancer or leukemia, and, if so, abortion would be unlikely to prolong, much less save, life"_
> 
> -Alan F. Guttmacher, presumed father of Planned Parenthood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's her body, her choice.
Click to expand...


Dude, I wasn't even talking about that. There's a ban on partial birth abortions for a reason. The logic behind Hillary's "life of the mother" argument is flawed, and I cited two professionals in the field to disprove it. 

If you don't like the law, change it.


----------



## Slade3200

Imperius said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Today it is possible for almost any patient to be brought through pregnancy alive, unless she suffers from a fatal illness such as cancer or leukemia, and, if so, abortion would be unlikely to prolong, much less save, life"_
> 
> -Alan F. Guttmacher, presumed father of Planned Parenthood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's her body, her choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I wasn't even talking about that. There's a ban on partial birth abortions for a reason. The logic behind Hillary's "life of the mother" argument is flawed, and I cited two professionals in the field to disprove it.
> 
> If you don't like the law, change it.
Click to expand...

I dont really care, either way. Just didn't think Clintons stance on it was a big deal


----------



## TemplarKormac

Slade3200 said:


> I dont really care, either way.



Lol. No sir. You took a side. Don't give me you lame neutral responses. You do care.

"Dude, it's her body, her choice."



Slade3200 said:


> Just didn't think Clinton's stance on it was a big deal



Please. There you go taking sides again. It is quite a big deal. Like I said before, there's a ban in place specifically because of the barbarity of the procedure. The moment one toe of that baby exits the womb, the baby becomes a human being with constitutional rights.

You sicken me, Slade.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Imperius said:


> Please. There you go taking sides again. It is quite a big deal. Like I said before, there's a ban in place specifically because of the barbarity of the procedure. The moment one toe of that baby exits the womb, the baby becomes a human being with constitutional rights.
> 
> You sicken me, Slade.



Listening to the radio today, it's the head that has to come out before it's considered a human being.  That's why they mutilate the baby before the head comes out.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Yes that was trumps point, Clintons point was that it should be a decision made by the mother with her doc and family, no government. I'd think you'd support that if it wasn't label as a liberal policy



To be honest, it never was a constitutional issue in the first place.  Do you really believe the founders intended for that document to be used as support to kill babies?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Listening to the radio today, it's the head that has to come out before it's considered a human being. That's why they mutilate the baby before the head comes out.



That's crappy reasoning if you ask me. It shouldn't matter which part of the baby enters this world. I wonder who came up with that anyway...?


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to take care of my community is get rid of liberals.  How do I go about doing that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You move... America is about integration, cooperation and acceptance. If you can't handle that then you are on the wrong side of the tracks
Click to expand...

. Speaking of the wrong side of the tracks, now where did you come up with that racist class warfare statement ?????  Wow.


----------



## Slade3200

Imperius said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care, either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. No sir. You took a side. Don't give me you lame neutral responses. You do care.
> 
> "Dude, it's her body, her choice."
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just didn't think Clinton's stance on it was a big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. There you go taking sides again. It is quite a big deal. Like I said before, there's a ban in place specifically because of the barbarity of the procedure. The moment one toe of that baby exits the womb, the baby becomes a human being with constitutional rights.
> 
> You sicken me, Slade.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I care about choice, absolutely... I was talking about the details about Hillary's statement and your interpretation. I'm fine with term limits to abortion, I'm also fine with exceptions when the mothers health is at risk.

Take a peptobismal, you'll be fine


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was trumps point, Clintons point was that it should be a decision made by the mother with her doc and family, no government. I'd think you'd support that if it wasn't label as a liberal policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, it never was a constitutional issue in the first place.  Do you really believe the founders intended for that document to be used as support to kill babies?
Click to expand...

Did you really think the founders intended for that document to be used to take away a women's right to decide what to do with her body? I can play this game too...


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
Click to expand...

. If the federal government is giving any form of support as in one example being in the form of money or subsidy's to planned parenthood, then they are involved up to their necks in planned parenthood. Where ever there is smoke/money, then there is fire. If the government thwarts the peoples will when it comes to stopping the abortion part of planned parenthood or from policing it, then the government has become complicit in it's dealings with the organization, and it also has indirect influence in the organization.  Our federal government has gone so rogue in so many ways over the years, that it is amazing really.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to take care of my community is get rid of liberals.  How do I go about doing that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You move... America is about integration, cooperation and acceptance. If you can't handle that then you are on the wrong side of the tracks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Speaking of the wrong side of the tracks, now where did you come up with that racist class warfare statement ?????  Wow.
Click to expand...

Don't know what you're talking about


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was trumps point, Clintons point was that it should be a decision made by the mother with her doc and family, no government. I'd think you'd support that if it wasn't label as a liberal policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, it never was a constitutional issue in the first place.  Do you really believe the founders intended for that document to be used as support to kill babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really think the founders intended for that document to be used to take away a women's right to decide what to do with her body? I can play this game too...
Click to expand...

 What to do with her body eh ????  What like get a tan or bigger boobs, face lift, and a wig maybe ??  Your right it wasn't written to stop a woman from being a woman, but when it comes to murdering her child in her womb, because she couldn't keep her dam legs closed, and therefore got herself what she considers a mistake in the form of a little precious human being, then there are protections concerning life that we recognize and honor in this nation.  Sadly this idea that killing ones baby falls under the category of a woman's right to do with herself as she see's fit to do, is preposterous.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you to take responsibility for your community, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to take care of my community is get rid of liberals.  How do I go about doing that????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You move... America is about integration, cooperation and acceptance. If you can't handle that then you are on the wrong side of the tracks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Speaking of the wrong side of the tracks, now where did you come up with that racist class warfare statement ?????  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about
Click to expand...

. You told a person that if they can't handle something, then they are on the wrong side of the tracks, now where or who lives on the wrong side of these tracks, and where did you come up with that from ???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Did you really think the founders intended for that document to be used to take away a women's right to decide what to do with her body? I can play this game too...



That woman decided what to do with her body when she allowed herself to become pregnant.  But as long as you bring up rights, where is the right written for a woman to kill her baby?


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the eighth month, 30th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't listen to her. She said if the health of the mother was at risk then that decision should be made by the family and their doctor, not the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If the federal government is giving any form of support as in one example being in the form of money or subsidy's to planned parenthood, then they are involved up to their necks in planned parenthood. Where ever there is smoke/money, then there is fire. If the government thwarts the peoples will when it comes to stopping the abortion part of planned parenthood or from policing it, then the government has become complicit in it's dealings with the organization, and it also has indirect influence in the organization.  Our federal government has gone so rogue in so many ways over the years, that it is amazing really.
Click to expand...

I'm all for smaller government. Have no problem with small business grants, research funding, or subsidies for healthcare, educations or farming. Just cause our government doesn't make abortions illegal that doesn't mean they are promoting it.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was trumps point, Clintons point was that it should be a decision made by the mother with her doc and family, no government. I'd think you'd support that if it wasn't label as a liberal policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, it never was a constitutional issue in the first place.  Do you really believe the founders intended for that document to be used as support to kill babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really think the founders intended for that document to be used to take away a women's right to decide what to do with her body? I can play this game too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What to do with her body eh ????  What like get a tan or bigger boobs, face lift, and a wig maybe ??  Your right it wasn't written to stop a woman from being a woman, but when it comes to murdering her child in her womb, because she couldn't keep her dam legs closed, and therefore got herself what she considers a mistake in the form of a little precious human being, then there are protections concerning life that we recognize and honor in this nation.  Sadly this idea that killing ones baby falls under the category of a woman's right to do with herself as she see's fit to do, is preposterous.
Click to expand...

The life is hers while it is in her body, it is literally  a part her body.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really think the founders intended for that document to be used to take away a women's right to decide what to do with her body? I can play this game too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That woman decided what to do with her body when she allowed herself to become pregnant.  But as long as you bring up rights, where is the right written for a woman to kill her baby?
Click to expand...

A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument



Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
Click to expand...

Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?


----------



## JoeB131

Etherion said:


> And no Christian with a conscience could support Hillary Clinton after she explained her stances on abortion last night. She may very well have lost the evangelical vote after that little stunt. And you want to know why he called her a "nasty woman"? _That's why._



Christians lost any claim to morality when they kept supporting Trump after they caught him saying "Grab her Pussy".


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
Click to expand...

. When it comes to murder it's everybody's business...


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no Christian with a conscience could support Hillary Clinton after she explained her stances on abortion last night. She may very well have lost the evangelical vote after that little stunt. And you want to know why he called her a "nasty woman"? _That's why._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians lost any claim to morality when they kept supporting Trump after they caught him saying "Grab her Pussy".
Click to expand...

. Rather grab one than be one.


----------



## Faun

Etherion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the 8th month, 29th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
Click to expand...

Actually, what she said is that she strongly supports Roe v. Wade, which allows states to prohibit late term abortions, which 41 states currently outlaw.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/06/18/us/politics/abortion-restrictions.html?_r=0

Are you against states' rights?


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
Click to expand...


So we should just butt out of an innocent woman being raped? Doesn't she have far more ability to defend herself than the unborn child does?

Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pop23

JoeB131 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no Christian with a conscience could support Hillary Clinton after she explained her stances on abortion last night. She may very well have lost the evangelical vote after that little stunt. And you want to know why he called her a "nasty woman"? _That's why._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians lost any claim to morality when they kept supporting Trump after they caught him saying "Grab her Pussy".
Click to expand...


So sayeth the board pussy

I can't speak for Christians, but if they support Trump, then they see him as the only alternative to the devil chick


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?



I guess because I don't believe the founders had abortion in mind when they wrote the US Constitution. 

Your fearless leader butted into everything.  He butted into our healthcare that nobody invited him to.  He butted into our banks that cost good borrowers like myself more fees.  He butted into the tobacco industry again costing American citizens and businesses more money.  He butted into our local school systems threatening them if they don't allow weirdos in dresses into girls bathrooms and showers. 

You want federal control, and I'm for state control.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because I don't believe the founders had abortion in mind when they wrote the US Constitution.
> 
> Your fearless leader butted into everything.  He butted into our healthcare that nobody invited him to.  He butted into our banks that cost good borrowers like myself more fees.  He butted into the tobacco industry again costing American citizens and businesses more money.  He butted into our local school systems threatening them if they don't allow weirdos in dresses into girls bathrooms and showers.
> 
> You want federal control, and I'm for state control.
Click to expand...

. Yes they pull this bull crap about how they don't want a government controlled nation (you remember free love, age of Aquarius, drugs & rock & roll), but yet that's all they want now... Hmmm, so why does these hippy libs want all this government control now ??  Ohh I know why.. It's because it's a different government these days (just think about it), where as it is one that they feel represents their immoral lifestyles, reverse racism, and everything else they believe in as these so called eternally oppressed minority.  So the majority ends up being controlled now by the new modernized lib leaning government, and the libs love it because they figure the government works for them now, and not for the majority of citizens in this country who are looking at it all in the same ways that they (the hippy libs) once did in the 60's.  So I guess it's time for a new revolution maybe ????? Hmmmm.


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we should just butt out of an innocent woman being raped? Doesn't she have far more ability to defend herself than the unborn child does?
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm
Click to expand...

Butt out of a women being raped? What I'm the hell are you talking about? You know it just makes you look stupid when you completely distort a point that person makes to try and validate your arguement.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because I don't believe the founders had abortion in mind when they wrote the US Constitution.
> 
> Your fearless leader butted into everything.  He butted into our healthcare that nobody invited him to.  He butted into our banks that cost good borrowers like myself more fees.  He butted into the tobacco industry agaign costing American citizens and businesses more money.  He butted into our local school systems threatening them if they don't allow weirdos in dresses into girls bathrooms and showers.
> 
> You want federal control, and I'm for state control.
Click to expand...

You mistakingly label me as a democrat because I am liberal on social issues. You are wrong I think both parties are bullshit


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because I don't believe the founders had abortion in mind when they wrote the US Constitution.
> 
> Your fearless leader butted into everything.  He butted into our healthcare that nobody invited him to.  He butted into our banks that cost good borrowers like myself more fees.  He butted into the tobacco industry again costing American citizens and businesses more money.  He butted into our local school systems threatening them if they don't allow weirdos in dresses into girls bathrooms and showers.
> 
> You want federal control, and I'm for state control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes they pull this bull crap about how they don't want a government controlled nation (you remember free love, age of Aquarius, drugs & rock & roll), but yet that's all they want now... Hmmm, so why does these hippy libs want all this government control now ??  Ohh I know why.. It's because it's a different government these days (just think about it), where as it is one that they feel represents their immoral lifestyles, reverse racism, and everything else they believe in as these so called eternally oppressed minority.  So the majority ends up being controlled now by the new modernized lib leaning government, and the libs love it because they figure the government works for them now, and not for the majority of citizens in this country who are looking at it all in the same ways that they (the hippy libs) once did in the 60's.  So I guess it's time for a new revolution maybe ????? Hmmmm.
Click to expand...

what are you rambling about??? I'm for small government


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You mistakingly label me as a democrat because I am liberal on social issues. You are wrong I think both parties are bullshit




Sorry, but only one party agrees with you on the abortion issue.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mistakingly label me as a democrat because I am liberal on social issues. You are wrong I think both parties are bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but only one party agrees with you on the abortion issue.
Click to expand...

So what? Many peoples' views cross over between left and right. Some are crazy enough to believe if you're not 100% on the right, then you're on the left.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mistakingly label me as a democrat because I am liberal on social issues. You are wrong I think both parties are bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but only one party agrees with you on the abortion issue.
Click to expand...

So what's your point? It's fair game to align all my opinions with that party? Are you really that dense?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> So what's your point? It's fair game to align all my opinions with that party? Are you really that dense?



Nope, just pointing out that if it walks like a chicken, sounds like a chicken..........

Not only that, but it seems that most of your positions are liberal whether we discuss abortion or some other topic.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> So what? Many peoples' views cross over between left and right. Some are crazy enough to believe if you're not 100% on the right, then you're on the left.



That is correct, and I am one of those people.  However, it's vary rare that I take a liberal position on anything.  An issue here--an issue there, perhaps.  But if I take a liberal position on most issues, then it's dishonest to say I'm not a liberal.


----------



## mdk

Last post in this thread wins. lol


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's fair game to align all my opinions with that party? Are you really that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just pointing out that if it walks like a chicken, sounds like a chicken..........
> 
> Not only that, but it seems that most of your positions are liberal whether we discuss abortion or some other topic.
Click to expand...

Many of my opinions are liberal, but I support small government and smart conservative spending when it comes to gov programs and think there is much work to be done to clean the mess and cut the fat. I dont subscribe to ANY part and play the petty partisan games. Each issue should be taken at face value


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Many peoples' views cross over between left and right. Some are crazy enough to believe if you're not 100% on the right, then you're on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct, and I am one of those people.  However, it's vary rare that I take a liberal position on anything.  An issue here--an issue there, perhaps.  But if I take a liberal position on most issues, then it's dishonest to say I'm not a liberal.
Click to expand...

I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.



There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
Click to expand...

Many Liberals are also Independent, Green, etc....


----------



## SYTFE

I can't believe this thread is still going, lol


----------



## Pop23

Slade3200 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we should just butt out of an innocent woman being raped? Doesn't she have far more ability to defend herself than the unborn child does?
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butt out of a women being raped? What I'm the hell are you talking about? You know it just makes you look stupid when you completely distort a point that person makes to try and validate your arguement.
Click to expand...


No, the child is completely helpless. Isn't even granted legal representation. 

But that's how cowards like it. 

Am I right or what?


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
Click to expand...

Glad we got that sorted out


----------



## Slade3200

Pop23 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus isn't a baby, a sperm isn't a baby, the eggs that women expelled every month aren't babies.... you are manipulating language to present a distorted argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense here is subjective.  What gives you the right to decide when a baby is a baby?  I guess the same place liberals get the right  to judge what a persons "fair share" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same place where you get yours I guess. I'd just rather you but out of people's personal business. Isn't that your whole right wing ideology? Why do you insist on making the government interfere with women on this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we should just butt out of an innocent woman being raped? Doesn't she have far more ability to defend herself than the unborn child does?
> 
> Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butt out of a women being raped? What I'm the hell are you talking about? You know it just makes you look stupid when you completely distort a point that person makes to try and validate your arguement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the child is completely helpless. Isn't even granted legal representation.
> 
> But that's how cowards like it.
> 
> Am I right or what?
Click to expand...

you're "what"... it is not a baby, it is literally a clump of cells growing inside a woman's body. It is her, the woman. I'm fine with term limits on abortion with the exception health risks to he mother. But until it's born it is part of the woman


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Karena Virginia*
*Her account: *Virginia said in a press conference with attorney Gloria Allred that Trump groped her while she was leaving the US Open in 1998. She said that she was waiting for a car to take her home when Trump approached her with a group of a few other men. According to Virginia he said, “Hey look at this one!” and “Look at those legs.” Virginia alleged that he then *grabbed her right arm with his right arm, then touched the inside of her right breast* before reportedly asking, “Don’t you know who I am?” Virginia said that her shock soon turned to shame and that she changed the way she dressed as a result of the encounter, hoping to avoid unwanted male attention. She was 27 at the time.

*Trump’s response:* Nothing yet, but in the final presidential debate the night prior, he denied having assaulted women.

*When we found out:* October 20, 2016

*When she says it happened:* 1998

A Running List Of The Women Who've Accused Donald Trump Of Sexual Assault | Huffington Post


11 fucking women but yet in trumps mind they're all liars! THe right makes me fucking sick. They're disgusting filth.


----------



## JoeB131

Pop23 said:


> So sayeth the board pussy
> 
> I can't speak for Christians, but if they support Trump, then they see him as the only alternative to the devil chick



The thing is, Christians lost track of what Jesus was talking about a long time ago... 

This is just more proof.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's fair game to align all my opinions with that party? Are you really that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just pointing out that if it walks like a chicken, sounds like a chicken..........
> 
> Not only that, but it seems that most of your positions are liberal whether we discuss abortion or some other topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my opinions are liberal, but I support small government and smart conservative spending when it comes to gov programs and think there is much work to be done to clean the mess and cut the fat. I dont subscribe to ANY part and play the petty partisan games. Each issue should be taken at face value
Click to expand...

. Then vote Trump, because Hillary will be a disaster for you and me.  I mean your a percentage guy or gal (?) right.  So if you honestly look at what Hillary says and has supported, and then you vote for her, umm I'd say you are a liar with this speak about not being a liberal.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sayeth the board pussy
> 
> I can't speak for Christians, but if they support Trump, then they see him as the only alternative to the devil chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, Christians lost track of what Jesus was talking about a long time ago...
> 
> This is just more proof.
Click to expand...

. You lost track about what you were talking about along time ago.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> . You lost track about what you were talking about along time ago.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, Christians lost track of what Jesus was talking about a long time ago...
> 
> This is just more proof.



Really? Then who are they supposed to vote for?  It's not like we have five or six realistic candidates.  There are only two: Hil-Liar and Trump.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
Click to expand...

And that’s the GOP’s biggest problem: too few liberals.

There was a time when liberals made up much of the Party, before the advent of the bane of social conservativism and religious fundamentalism; Republicans who respected the right to privacy, the right to equal protection of the law, and the right of citizens to due process of the law, Republicans such as Earl Warren and Barry Goldwater.  

Indeed, their advocacy of small government was consistently applied by respecting the rights of citizens, where the Constitution prohibits the states from compelling a woman to give birth against her will through force of law, for example.

Without liberals, the GOP has become extreme and authoritarian, seeking to violate the equal protection and privacy rights of citizens by increasing the size an authority of government.

Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives.  

It’s no wonder actual, true Republicans and conservatives have been abandoning the Party for decades.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> Then vote Trump, because Hillary will be a disaster for you and me. I mean your a percentage guy or gal (?) right. So if you honestly look at what Hillary says and has supported, and then you vote for her, umm I'd say you are a liar with this speak about not being a liberal.



I'm a Republican. I just wonder how the crazy people took over my party. 

The thing is, Hillary sounds more like a Republican than Trump does.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Really? Then who are they supposed to vote for? It's not like we have five or six realistic candidates. There are only two: Hil-Liar and Trump.



you are right. They should vote for Hillary. Because Trump is a crazy person. 

There's a certain point where you have to look past issues that aren't going to change, anyway (gays and abortions) and look at what is best for the country. 

And it isn't a Nazi Game Show Host with a penchant for making things worse.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that’s the GOP’s biggest problem: too few liberals.
> 
> There was a time when liberals made up much of the Party, before the advent of the bane of social conservativism and religious fundamentalism; Republicans who respected the right to privacy, the right to equal protection of the law, and the right of citizens to due process of the law, Republicans such as Earl Warren and Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Indeed, their advocacy of small government was consistently applied by respecting the rights of citizens, where the Constitution prohibits the states from compelling a woman to give birth against her will through force of law, for example.
> 
> Without liberals, the GOP has become extreme and authoritarian, seeking to violate the equal protection and privacy rights of citizens by increasing the size an authority of government.
> 
> Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives.
> 
> It’s no wonder actual, true Republicans and conservatives have been abandoning the Party for decades.
Click to expand...

  Your joking right ?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> you are right. They should vote for Hillary. Because Trump is a crazy person.
> 
> There's a certain point where you have to look past issues that aren't going to change, anyway (gays and abortions) and look at what is best for the country.
> 
> And it isn't a Nazi Game Show Host with a penchant for making things worse.



A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view.  Hillary is the exact opposite of that.  So the only choice they do have is Trump.  

Evil is part of the Democrat party.  It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues.  They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live.  They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.  They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.  

So a true Christian will not support the party of the devil.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then who are they supposed to vote for? It's not like we have five or six realistic candidates. There are only two: Hil-Liar and Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are right. They should vote for Hillary. Because Trump is a crazy person.
> 
> There's a certain point where you have to look past issues that aren't going to change, anyway (gays and abortions) and look at what is best for the country.
> 
> And it isn't a Nazi Game Show Host with a penchant for making things worse.
Click to expand...

. So your big worry is that Trump is an alledged racist, even though it is unproven??  You just drank the koolaid, and began spewing this rehtoric for fear of this man not representing your side or opinions of things.  Well guess what, your not the only one being represented in this nation, and people like you have got to get that through your thick skulls.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are right. They should vote for Hillary. Because Trump is a crazy person.
> 
> There's a certain point where you have to look past issues that aren't going to change, anyway (gays and abortions) and look at what is best for the country.
> 
> And it isn't a Nazi Game Show Host with a penchant for making things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view.  Hillary is the exact opposite of that.  So the only choice they do have is Trump.
> 
> Evil is part of the Democrat party.  It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues.  They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live.  They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.  They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.
> 
> So a true Christian will not support the party of the devil.
Click to expand...

. The truth right here has been spoken again, when and everytime it ever is spoken.. Thanks Ray.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And that’s the GOP’s biggest problem: too few liberals.
> 
> There was a time when liberals made up much of the Party, before the advent of the bane of social conservativism and religious fundamentalism; Republicans who respected the right to privacy, the right to equal protection of the law, and the right of citizens to due process of the law, Republicans such as Earl Warren and Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Indeed, their advocacy of small government was consistently applied by respecting the rights of citizens, where the Constitution prohibits the states from compelling a woman to give birth against her will through force of law, for example.
> 
> Without liberals, the GOP has become extreme and authoritarian, seeking to violate the equal protection and privacy rights of citizens by increasing the size an authority of government.
> 
> Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives.
> 
> It’s no wonder actual, true Republicans and conservatives have been abandoning the Party for decades.



Abandoning the party and going where?  

In case you haven't noticed, there is a large inter party feud going on.  We have the Tea Party types vs the Establishment.  So I'll have to agree with you on some of your points.  There are people in our party for big government, and those are the Establishment Republicans.  

The Tea Party types are for less government.  That's not to say a lawless society, but a government where the feds are not cramming laws down our throats like Commie Care and forced queer marriages.  The conservatives are for equal rights which is why we are against idiocy like Affirmative Action.  We are against Hate Crime laws that gives more punishment to people that harm likely Democrat voters.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that’s the GOP’s biggest problem: too few liberals.
> 
> There was a time when liberals made up much of the Party, before the advent of the bane of social conservativism and religious fundamentalism; Republicans who respected the right to privacy, the right to equal protection of the law, and the right of citizens to due process of the law, Republicans such as Earl Warren and Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Indeed, their advocacy of small government was consistently applied by respecting the rights of citizens, where the Constitution prohibits the states from compelling a woman to give birth against her will through force of law, for example.
> 
> Without liberals, the GOP has become extreme and authoritarian, seeking to violate the equal protection and privacy rights of citizens by increasing the size an authority of government.
> 
> Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives.
> 
> It’s no wonder actual, true Republicans and conservatives have been abandoning the Party for decades.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then vote Trump, because Hillary will be a disaster for you and me. I mean your a percentage guy or gal (?) right. So if you honestly look at what Hillary says and has supported, and then you vote for her, umm I'd say you are a liar with this speak about not being a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Republican.
Click to expand...




Good one.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view. Hillary is the exact opposite of that. So the only choice they do have is Trump.



No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't.  And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Evil is part of the Democrat party. It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues. They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live. They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil. They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.



Okay, let's look at your crazy list here. 

1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.  
3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?  
4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children. 


But here's the Gem
*They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.*

Uh, guy, where did Jesus talk about arming yourself... let's look at what Jesus ACTUALLY said. 
'
_But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy rightcheek, turn to him the other also_. - 5:39

_Those who use the sword will die by the sword._ .- Matthew 26:52

_And if someone wants to sue you and to take your tunic, give him your coat also. ..._ Luke 5:40

Wow.  Really. What I don't see is "_If the Homeboy Taketh Thy Big Screen, thou shall smite him with thy AR-15!"  _

So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? It's fair game to align all my opinions with that party? Are you really that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just pointing out that if it walks like a chicken, sounds like a chicken..........
> 
> Not only that, but it seems that most of your positions are liberal whether we discuss abortion or some other topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my opinions are liberal, but I support small government and smart conservative spending when it comes to gov programs and think there is much work to be done to clean the mess and cut the fat. I dont subscribe to ANY part and play the petty partisan games. Each issue should be taken at face value
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Then vote Trump, because Hillary will be a disaster for you and me.  I mean your a percentage guy or gal (?) right.  So if you honestly look at what Hillary says and has supported, and then you vote for her, umm I'd say you are a liar with this speak about not being a liberal.
Click to expand...

There are more elements to the equation and Trump fails the test in almost every category. I don't believe a word he says and would likely be embarrassed to call myself American if we elected a clown like Trump as our leader. He is the opposite of almost everything that I value when it comes to a persons character. My only hope is that the centrist Hillary will come back and be able to rally some bi partisan efforts to get our country moving again. I believe a landslide victory will give a mandate for that and hope enough Rs in congress get the message


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view. Hillary is the exact opposite of that. So the only choice they do have is Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't.  And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil is part of the Democrat party. It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues. They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live. They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil. They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at your crazy list here.
> 
> 1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
> 2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.
> 3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?
> 4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children.
> 
> 
> But here's the Gem
> *They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.*
> 
> Uh, guy, where did Jesus talk about arming yourself... let's look at what Jesus ACTUALLY said.
> '
> _But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy rightcheek, turn to him the other also_. - 5:39
> 
> _Those who use the sword will die by the sword._ .- Matthew 26:52
> 
> _And if someone wants to sue you and to take your tunic, give him your coat also. ..._ Luke 5:40
> 
> Wow.  Really. What I don't see is "_If the Homeboy Taketh Thy Big Screen, thou shall smite him with thy AR-15!"  _
> 
> So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.
Click to expand...





JoeB131 said:


> No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't. And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about.



I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion.  Trump made his money as a businessman.  Hillary made her money selling influence.  She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.  



JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's look at your crazy list here.
> 
> 1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
> 2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.
> 3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?
> 4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children.



Yes, if a 12 year old has a gun and presents a threat to a police officer, the officer has every legal and moral right to defend himself. 

DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran.  He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS.  He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country.  Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans.  Yes, I would say that's evil.  

The people being hurt by drug usage are the families.  On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal.  What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over?  Drugs.  

A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion.  This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things.  Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment.  While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved.  Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.  





JoeB131 said:


> So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.



Never said Trump was perfect or a Christian.  But given the choices, he's much closer than Hillary.  Since we only have two choices, most real Christians will choose Trump over her.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion. Trump made his money as a businessman. Hillary made her money selling influence. She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.



Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran. He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS. He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country. Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans. Yes, I would say that's evil.



Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously.  My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> The people being hurt by drug usage are the families. On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal. What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over? Drugs.



right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it.  Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion. This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things. Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment. While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved. Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.



So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it.  This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality. 

Always has been.  And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests. 

Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view. Hillary is the exact opposite of that. So the only choice they do have is Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't.  And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil is part of the Democrat party. It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues. They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live. They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil. They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at your crazy list here.
> 
> 1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
> 2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.
> 3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?
> 4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children.
> 
> 
> But here's the Gem
> *They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.*
> 
> Uh, guy, where did Jesus talk about arming yourself... let's look at what Jesus ACTUALLY said.
> '
> _But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy rightcheek, turn to him the other also_. - 5:39
> 
> _Those who use the sword will die by the sword._ .- Matthew 26:52
> 
> _And if someone wants to sue you and to take your tunic, give him your coat also. ..._ Luke 5:40
> 
> Wow.  Really. What I don't see is "_If the Homeboy Taketh Thy Big Screen, thou shall smite him with thy AR-15!"  _
> 
> So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.
Click to expand...

. You are a spin-aholic.... lol


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion. Trump made his money as a businessman. Hillary made her money selling influence. She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran. He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS. He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country. Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans. Yes, I would say that's evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously.  My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people being hurt by drug usage are the families. On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal. What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over? Drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it.  Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion. This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things. Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment. While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved. Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it.  This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality.
> 
> Always has been.  And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests.
> 
> Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.
Click to expand...

. We legally owed them (Iran) eh ????   No Iran owes us for the bombing of the marine barracks in Beirut 1983, where Iran backed Hezbollah in that bombing..  We didn't owe them sorry American killing bastards a dam dime. Are you siding with Iran against America & Americans Joe ??????


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian (or any other religious person) is looking for the candidate that best represents their religious point of view. Hillary is the exact opposite of that. So the only choice they do have is Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't.  And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evil is part of the Democrat party. It's why Democrats always side with evil over good on most issues. They side with criminals over police, they side with terrorists over our military, they side with recreational narcotics over having them illegal, they side with killing babies over laws that allow them to live. They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil. They side with men using women's bathrooms and showers over social decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at your crazy list here.
> 
> 1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
> 2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.
> 3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?
> 4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children.
> 
> 
> But here's the Gem
> *They side with disarming the public over allowing people to protect themselves from evil.*
> 
> Uh, guy, where did Jesus talk about arming yourself... let's look at what Jesus ACTUALLY said.
> '
> _But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy rightcheek, turn to him the other also_. - 5:39
> 
> _Those who use the sword will die by the sword._ .- Matthew 26:52
> 
> _And if someone wants to sue you and to take your tunic, give him your coat also. ..._ Luke 5:40
> 
> Wow.  Really. What I don't see is "_If the Homeboy Taketh Thy Big Screen, thou shall smite him with thy AR-15!"  _
> 
> So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the thing is, Trump is a guy who made his fortune over gambling and vice... so he really doesn't. And when you talk about "Christians", um, Jesus never talked about the gays or abortion, if that's what you are worked up about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion.  Trump made his money as a businessman.  Hillary made her money selling influence.  She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's look at your crazy list here.
> 
> 1) So 12 year olds with guns are criminals, and cops who shoot them aren't. Really?
> 2) Not sure who is siding with "Terrorists" exactly. Last time I checked, Reagan funded Bin Laden and Obama KILLED him.
> 3) SO who is being hurt by people taking drugs, exactly, other than the people who take them?
> 4) Fetuses aren't babies, and I'd take you guys seriously if you weren't constantly trying to cut school lunches from actual poor children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if a 12 year old has a gun and presents a threat to a police officer, the officer has every legal and moral right to defend himself.
> 
> DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran.  He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS.  He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country.  Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans.  Yes, I would say that's evil.
> 
> The people being hurt by drug usage are the families.  On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal.  What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over?  Drugs.
> 
> A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion.  This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things.  Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment.  While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved.  Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that the Christians should support Trump (ignoring his gambling and womanizing and racism and misogyny) because Jesus loved him some guns, isn't going to find a lot of support in the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Trump was perfect or a Christian.  But given the choices, he's much closer than Hillary.  Since we only have two choices, most real Christians will choose Trump over her.
Click to expand...

. You are absolutely correct... Joe is an anti-American radical.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion. Trump made his money as a businessman. Hillary made her money selling influence. She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran. He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS. He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country. Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans. Yes, I would say that's evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously.  My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people being hurt by drug usage are the families. On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal. What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over? Drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it.  Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion. This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things. Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment. While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved. Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it.  This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality.
> 
> Always has been.  And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests.
> 
> Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.
Click to expand...





JoeB131 said:


> So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it. This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality.
> 
> Always has been. And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests.
> 
> Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.



Oh please, if these women could control their own sexuality, they wouldn't have gotten knocked up in the first place.  And trust me, there are plenty of passages in the Holy Bible that does support the protection of pregnant women and the fetus.  

Christians believe in the fight against evil.  Outside of the New Testament, God ordered the slaughter of evil people.  Inside the New Testament, it was taught not to challenge evil with violence, but it never taught to submit to violence either.  Every human being should have the right to protect themselves which is why the gun laws have changed so dramatically in this country.  And since that time, violent crime and gun murders have been on a steady decline.  



JoeB131 said:


> right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it. Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.



No we don't.  It's illegal for any felon to buy a weapon in this country.  They don't buy their guns from gun stores.  They buy their guns off the street because there is no way to trace a bullet back to them.  

I've known quite a few addicts in my time; all of them attending some form of rehabilitation.  It didn't work for any of them.  So this leftist fantasy that rehab works some or most of the time is just that--a fantasy.  And I've been a victim of those drug addicts as well.  Cost me thousands and thousands of dollars.   



JoeB131 said:


> Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously. My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung.



Hey Joe, do you like driving your car?  Do you like affordable gasoline, oil, and all the byproducts made with oil like car tires, roof shingles, asphalt roads, driveways and bike paths?  Then we have to be involved in the middle-east, because those oil companies need oil to create products you depend on every day.  

As for Iran, we don't have to do squat.  We could have kept their money as long as we liked just like all the Presidents before DumBama.  Iran is going to get nuclear weapons in the near future and your big-eared leader did nothing but sign an agreement with them saying they won't build those weapons until after he's out of office, and they are going to use the money DumBama gave them to advance their goals.  



JoeB131 said:


> Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.



Trump made his money building a lot of things and hiring a lot of people.  What did the Clinton's build besides a mound of lies?


----------



## Contumacious

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't liberal I said I wasn't democrat and that I think the party system sucks. You've falsely accused me of being a partisan puppet a number of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many liberals in the Republican party.  Liberals are all part of the Democrat party.  Now you can say you are not a registered Democrat, but you're still a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that’s the GOP’s biggest problem: too few liberals.
> 
> There was a time when liberals made up much of the Party, before the advent of the bane of social conservativism and religious fundamentalism; Republicans who respected the right to privacy, the right to equal protection of the law, and the right of citizens to due process of the law, Republicans such as Earl Warren and Barry Goldwater.
> 
> Indeed, their advocacy of small government was consistently applied by respecting the rights of citizens, where the Constitution prohibits the states from compelling a woman to give birth against her will through force of law, for example.
> 
> Without liberals, the GOP has become extreme and authoritarian, seeking to violate the equal protection and privacy rights of citizens by increasing the size an authority of government.
> 
> Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives.
> 
> It’s no wonder actual, true Republicans and conservatives have been abandoning the Party for decades.
Click to expand...



Yes indeed


I agree that "Today the Republican party is about more government, bigger government, and more intrusive government interfering in citizens’ personal, private lives. "


So which one of the fascists is the BEST candidates?

TRUMP IS.

He will respect our right to Bear arms

He will NOT get the nation involved in another WW against Russia.


.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> We legally owed them (Iran) eh ???? No Iran owes us for the bombing of the marine barracks in Beirut 1983, where Iran backed Hezbollah in that bombing.. We didn't owe them sorry American killing bastards a dam dime. Are you siding with Iran against America & Americans Joe ??????



Uh, that's nice and everything, but Reagan is the guy who sent those guys into Lebanon to prop up a government nobody wanted. 

ON the legal issue, though. The international courts have ruled - consistantly - that the money we returned was legally the property of Iran for weapons contracts signed by the Shah and never completed.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh please, if these women could control their own sexuality, they wouldn't have gotten knocked up in the first place. And trust me, there are plenty of passages in the Holy Bible that does support the protection of pregnant women and the fetus.



Really?  Name one! 

Here's what I've got.  

Abortion is not murder. A fetus is not considered a human life.



If men strive, and hurt a woman with child, so that her fruit depart from her, and yet no mischief follow: he shall be surely punished, according as the woman's husband will lay upon him; and he shall pay as the judges determine. And if any mischief follow, then thou shalt give life for life. --Exodus 21:22-23


The Bible places no value on fetuses or infants less than one month old.


And if it be from a month old even unto five years old, then thy estimation shall be of the male five shekels of silver, and for the female thy estimation shall be three shekels of silver. -- Leviticus 27:6


Fetuses and infants less than one month old are not considered persons.


Number the children of Levi after the house of their fathers, by their families: every male from a month old and upward shalt thou number them. And Moses numbered them according to the word of the LORD. -- Numbers 3:15-16


God sometimes approves of killing fetuses.


And Moses said unto them, Have ye saved all the women alive? ... Now therefore kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him. -- Numbers 31:15-17 
(Some of the non-virgin women must have been pregnant. They would have been killed along with their unborn fetuses.)


Give them, O LORD: what wilt thou give? give them a miscarrying womb and dry breasts. -- Hosea 9:14


Yea, though they bring forth, yet will I slay even the beloved fruit of their womb. -- Hosea 9:16


Samaria shall become desolate; for she hath rebelled against her God: they shall fall by the sword: their infants shall be dashed in pieces, and their women with child shall be ripped up. -- Hosea 13:16


God sometimes kills newborn babies to punish their parents.


Because by this deed thou hast given great occasion to the enemies of the LORD to blaspheme, the child also that is born unto thee shall surely die. -- 2 Samuel 12:14


God sometimes causes abortions by cursing unfaithful wives.


The priest shall say unto the woman, The LORD make thee a curse and an oath among thy people, when the LORD doth make thy thigh to rot, and thy belly to swell. And this water that causeth the curse shall go into thy bowels, to make thy belly to swell, and thy thigh to rot: And the woman shall say, Amen, amen. ... 
And when he hath made her to drink the water, then it shall come to pass, that, if she be defiled, and have done trespass against her husband, that the water that causeth the curse shall enter into her, and become bitter, and her belly shall swell, and her thigh shall rot: and the woman shall be a curse among her people. And if the woman be not defiled, but be clean; then she shall be free, and shall conceive seed. -- Numbers 5:21-21, 27-28


God's law sometimes requires the execution (by burning to death) of pregnant women.


Tamar thy daughter in law hath played the harlot; and also, behold, she is with child by whoredom. And Judah said, Bring her forth, and let her be burnt. -- Genesis 38:24


----------



## jillian

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about a lot of things including abortion. Trump made his money as a businessman. Hillary made her money selling influence. She and her husband used their power given to them by the people to make a lot of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama gave over a billion dollars to the king of Terrorism which is Iran. He pulled all of our troops out of Iraq handing it over to ISIS. He traded five of our most valuable POW"s to the terrorists for a lowly private who deserted his country. Gitmo is nearly closed because he released our terrorist prisoners--some who have rejoined the Islamic state to kill more Americans. Yes, I would say that's evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously.  My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people being hurt by drug usage are the families. On top of that, the people who became victims of crime since drug users can't work and need money to buy drugs, so they steal. What do you think the gangs of Chicago fight and kill over? Drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it.  Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fetus is considered a human life by most any religion. This isn't subjective since we are talking about how Christians see things. Trust me, I was raised in a Catholic environment. While I don't follow religion myself, my mother and sister are very involved. Not a week goes by they don't attend church unless it's due to illness or weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it.  This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality.
> 
> Always has been.  And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests.
> 
> Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? The thing is, there are almost no passages in the bible that support the "Fetuses are people" position, and quite a few that oppose it. This isn't about the fetuses, it's about women controling their own sexuality.
> 
> Always has been. And rich people manipulating stupid people into voting against their own economic interests.
> 
> Hey, I notice YOU TOTALLY AVOIDED the part where you think Christians should be all about shooting people and having guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, if these women could control their own sexuality, they wouldn't have gotten knocked up in the first place.  And trust me, there are plenty of passages in the Holy Bible that does support the protection of pregnant women and the fetus.
> 
> Christians believe in the fight against evil.  Outside of the New Testament, God ordered the slaughter of evil people.  Inside the New Testament, it was taught not to challenge evil with violence, but it never taught to submit to violence either.  Every human being should have the right to protect themselves which is why the gun laws have changed so dramatically in this country.  And since that time, violent crime and gun murders have been on a steady decline.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right. Because we treat addiction like a criminal problem and not a medical problem, which is how the rest of the world handles it. Oh, yeah, and we give those gangs easy access to guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't.  It's illegal for any felon to buy a weapon in this country.  They don't buy their guns from gun stores.  They buy their guns off the street because there is no way to trace a bullet back to them.
> 
> I've known quite a few addicts in my time; all of them attending some form of rehabilitation.  It didn't work for any of them.  So this leftist fantasy that rehab works some or most of the time is just that--a fantasy.  And I've been a victim of those drug addicts as well.  Cost me thousands and thousands of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, guy, that was Iran's money that we legally owed them... so quit bringing that shit up. Until you sign up for the military and go off to fight the bad old Muslims, I'm not going to take what you say seriously. My problem with Obama is the problem I have with all of them. They let the Jews and Oil Companies dictate our involvement over there. Don't stick you dick in a hornet's nest and then whine to me about getting stung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Joe, do you like driving your car?  Do you like affordable gasoline, oil, and all the byproducts made with oil like car tires, roof shingles, asphalt roads, driveways and bike paths?  Then we have to be involved in the middle-east, because those oil companies need oil to create products you depend on every day.
> 
> As for Iran, we don't have to do squat.  We could have kept their money as long as we liked just like all the Presidents before DumBama.  Iran is going to get nuclear weapons in the near future and your big-eared leader did nothing but sign an agreement with them saying they won't build those weapons until after he's out of office, and they are going to use the money DumBama gave them to advance their goals.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building casinos... promoting vice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building a lot of things and hiring a lot of people.  What did the Clinton's build besides a mound of lies?
Click to expand...


trump made his money because he kept ripping off others. and every time he failed, his daddy bailed him out.

did you not pay attention to the people who actually do know how to run businesses... like bloomberg and mark cuban?

or do you not understand why dumb donald won't turn over his tax returns?

the dumb of donald supporters... it's HUUUUUGE.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Christians believe in the fight against evil. Outside of the New Testament, God ordered the slaughter of evil people. Inside the New Testament, it was taught not to challenge evil with violence, but it never taught to submit to violence either. Every human being should have the right to protect themselves which is why the gun laws have changed so dramatically in this country. And since that time, violent crime and gun murders have been on a steady decline.



Uh, guy, we have the highest homicide rates in the industrialized world because guns are too easy to get.  

And yeah, God ordered the slaughter of gays, foreigners, women who had sex, people who worked on the sabbath and a whole bunch of "evils" we don't fucking murder people for today.  

Point is, the Gun Fetish is not a Christian Issue. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hey Joe, do you like driving your car? Do you like affordable gasoline, oil, and all the byproducts made with oil like car tires, roof shingles, asphalt roads, driveways and bike paths? Then we have to be involved in the middle-east, because those oil companies need oil to create products you depend on every day.



Uh, no we could just pay those people a fair wage for their natural resources. Or we could take the 900 Billion we spend a year playing Hall Monitor of the Hormuz and invest it into mass transit, then we wouldn't need so much gasoline. (Most of the oil from the Middle East ends up in China, Japan and Europe, not the US, BTW.) 

No, we don't HAVE to be involved in the middle east.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> As for Iran, we don't have to do squat. We could have kept their money as long as we liked just like all the Presidents before DumBama. Iran is going to get nuclear weapons in the near future and your big-eared leader did nothing but sign an agreement with them saying they won't build those weapons until after he's out of office, and they are going to use the money DumBama gave them to advance their goals.



Again, no, we couldn't have kept the money. The international courts ruled against us. As far as the Iran deal goes, it's going to keep Iran from getting nukes for at least a decade. 

I should also point out that the Jews have been telling us the Iranians are going to get nukes any minute now for 20 years.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Trump made his money building a lot of things and hiring a lot of people. What did the Clinton's build besides a mound of lies?



Guy, stop changing the subject.  The primary source of Trump's income is promoting vice- sexuality through his pagents and gambling through his casinos.  

And yet this is the guy "Christians" are getting behind, because except for the Mormons, you guys have no principles.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We legally owed them (Iran) eh ???? No Iran owes us for the bombing of the marine barracks in Beirut 1983, where Iran backed Hezbollah in that bombing.. We didn't owe them sorry American killing bastards a dam dime. Are you siding with Iran against America & Americans Joe ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, that's nice and everything, but Reagan is the guy who sent those guys into Lebanon to prop up a government nobody wanted.
> 
> ON the legal issue, though. The international courts have ruled - consistantly - that the money we returned was legally the property of Iran for weapons contracts signed by the Shah and never completed.
Click to expand...

. All that was cancelled when Iran decided to kill Americans everywhere it could over the years now. Giving a billion dollars to your enemy just don't get any dumber than that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians believe in the fight against evil. Outside of the New Testament, God ordered the slaughter of evil people. Inside the New Testament, it was taught not to challenge evil with violence, but it never taught to submit to violence either. Every human being should have the right to protect themselves which is why the gun laws have changed so dramatically in this country. And since that time, violent crime and gun murders have been on a steady decline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, we have the highest homicide rates in the industrialized world because guns are too easy to get.
> 
> And yeah, God ordered the slaughter of gays, foreigners, women who had sex, people who worked on the sabbath and a whole bunch of "evils" we don't fucking murder people for today.
> 
> Point is, the Gun Fetish is not a Christian Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe, do you like driving your car? Do you like affordable gasoline, oil, and all the byproducts made with oil like car tires, roof shingles, asphalt roads, driveways and bike paths? Then we have to be involved in the middle-east, because those oil companies need oil to create products you depend on every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no we could just pay those people a fair wage for their natural resources. Or we could take the 900 Billion we spend a year playing Hall Monitor of the Hormuz and invest it into mass transit, then we wouldn't need so much gasoline. (Most of the oil from the Middle East ends up in China, Japan and Europe, not the US, BTW.)
> 
> No, we don't HAVE to be involved in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Iran, we don't have to do squat. We could have kept their money as long as we liked just like all the Presidents before DumBama. Iran is going to get nuclear weapons in the near future and your big-eared leader did nothing but sign an agreement with them saying they won't build those weapons until after he's out of office, and they are going to use the money DumBama gave them to advance their goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, no, we couldn't have kept the money. The international courts ruled against us. As far as the Iran deal goes, it's going to keep Iran from getting nukes for at least a decade.
> 
> I should also point out that the Jews have been telling us the Iranians are going to get nukes any minute now for 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made his money building a lot of things and hiring a lot of people. What did the Clinton's build besides a mound of lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, stop changing the subject.  The primary source of Trump's income is promoting vice- sexuality through his pagents and gambling through his casinos.
> 
> And yet this is the guy "Christians" are getting behind, because except for the Mormons, you guys have no principles.
Click to expand...






JoeB131 said:


> Guy, stop changing the subject. The primary source of Trump's income is promoting vice- sexuality through his pagents and gambling through his casinos.
> 
> And yet this is the guy "Christians" are getting behind, because except for the Mormons, you guys have no principles.



Like I said, Trump is no saint and nobody ever claimed him to be.  But when it comes to religious people, he's much closer to their values than Democrats.  The last debate Hillary clearly voiced her support for abortion damn near right up to birth.  Christians really look down on that--much more than somebody who made money from talent shows, casinos and golf courses. 



JoeB131 said:


> Again, no, we couldn't have kept the money. The international courts ruled against us. As far as the Iran deal goes, it's going to keep Iran from getting nukes for at least a decade.
> 
> I should also point out that the Jews have been telling us the Iranians are going to get nukes any minute now for 20 years.



They have a lot to fear.  What if we were at war with Canada who vowed to wipe the US off the face of the earth, and some powerhouse country supported them getting nuclear weapons?  You bet we'd have to take some sort of action.  I can't blame the Jews for being fearful.  



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no we could just pay those people a fair wage for their natural resources. Or we could take the 900 Billion we spend a year playing Hall Monitor of the Hormuz and invest it into mass transit, then we wouldn't need so much gasoline. (Most of the oil from the Middle East ends up in China, Japan and Europe, not the US, BTW.)
> 
> No, we don't HAVE to be involved in the middle east.



Really? So how do you make the argument for oil companies since we get our oil elsewhere?  After all, the US is the biggest consumer of oil products.  

As for mass transit, nobody wants it.  It would be money wasted away like what happened in California.  What moron would choose to wait for a train, board it with hundreds of strangers, sit in a confined seat next to the fat guy who snores, compared to just starting your car and driving it to where you need to go.  

If there were any money in mass transportation.....any money at all, you wouldn't need governments constantly subsidizing it.  Private industry would have cornered the market years ago.  



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy, we have the highest homicide rates in the industrialized world because guns are too easy to get.
> 
> And yeah, God ordered the slaughter of gays, foreigners, women who had sex, people who worked on the sabbath and a whole bunch of "evils" we don't fucking murder people for today.
> 
> Point is, the Gun Fetish is not a Christian Issue.



Never said it was.  Remember you were the one to insert guns into the Christian argument.  

We have the highest homicide rate in the world because our prisons were liberalized years ago.  We are also a multi-cultured country unlike many others.  Blacks are the most violent people in our country.  Take them out of the picture and you would have a much lower violent crime rate.  Many don't have fear of going to prison, and certainly not the death penalty because it never takes place until 15,  18, 22 years after the sentence.  And of course there are states that outlawed capital punishment to boot.


----------



## easyt65

BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!


----------



## Vigilante

They have Mama June lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jillian said:


> trump made his money because he kept ripping off others. and every time he failed, his daddy bailed him out.
> 
> did you not pay attention to the people who actually do know how to run businesses... like bloomberg and mark cuban?
> 
> or do you not understand why dumb donald won't turn over his tax returns?
> 
> the dumb of donald supporters... it's HUUUUUGE.



Certainly there are much more successful people than Trump, but he's done pretty good in life, and no, to my knowledge, his father never bailed him out on anything. 

Trump's tax returns are just ammo for the left, so why should he provide it to them?  Like Rush said, professional politicians make sure they leave a pretty trail.  They make sure their tax returns are presentable to the public when they get called out on it.  Trump never made the same preparations.  He paid taxes just like any other business--the least he had to pay.  And while there is no law against it, the  liberal media only wants it to beat him over the head with.


----------



## jillian

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump made his money because he kept ripping off others. and every time he failed, his daddy bailed him out.
> 
> did you not pay attention to the people who actually do know how to run businesses... like bloomberg and mark cuban?
> 
> or do you not understand why dumb donald won't turn over his tax returns?
> 
> the dumb of donald supporters... it's HUUUUUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly there are much more successful people than Trump, but he's done pretty good in life, and no, to my knowledge, his father never bailed him out on anything.
> 
> Trump's tax returns are just ammo for the left, so why should he provide it to them?  Like Rush said, professional politicians make sure they leave a pretty trail.  They make sure their tax returns are presentable to the public when they get called out on it.  Trump never made the same preparations.  He paid taxes just like any other business--the least he had to pay.  And while there is no law against it, the  liberal media only wants it to beat him over the head with.
Click to expand...


you know, other than his self-promotion, you don't have a clue how he's done.

and i'm pretty sure if any of our daddy's gave us millions of dollars, we'd have done way better than he has. if he were doing that well, he'd have turned over his tax returns-- proudly. and he wouldn't have filed bankruptcy eight times.


----------



## beagle9

Vigilante said:


> They have Mama June lined up for tomorrow.


. Somehow I think moma June has very thick redneck skin, and  if Trump were to say
 "really folks", it would be perfectly acceptable to her, and it would be ok with her even if the hypocrite MSM thinks otherwise.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jillian said:


> you know, other than his self-promotion, you don't have a clue how he's done.
> 
> and i'm pretty sure if any of our daddy's gave us millions of dollars, we'd have done way better than he has. if he were doing that well, he'd have turned over his tax returns-- proudly. and he wouldn't have filed bankruptcy eight times.



He didn't file bankruptcy eight times. 

Okay, if it's so easy to make the money Trump made, why don't you try turning $20,000 into $200,000? Try it out sometime and let us know how successful you are.


----------



## Vigilante

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, other than his self-promotion, you don't have a clue how he's done.
> 
> and i'm pretty sure if any of our daddy's gave us millions of dollars, we'd have done way better than he has. if he were doing that well, he'd have turned over his tax returns-- proudly. and he wouldn't have filed bankruptcy eight times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't file bankruptcy eight times.
> 
> Okay, if it's so easy to make the money Trump made, why don't you try turning $20,000 into $200,000? Try it out sometime and let us know how successful you are.
Click to expand...


Ray. HilBillyJilly knows it's easy for a Hooker to make $200K in a year...and she doesn't need $20K to start with....just ask her!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Vigilante said:


> Ray. HilBillyJilly knows it's easy for a Hooker to make $200K in a year...and she doesn't need $20K to start with....just ask her!



Such hypocrites.  On one hand, they tell us how hard the poor have it because money isn't easy for them to come by, but for some reason, it's so easy for people like Trump.  

He turned a few million dollars into billions from hard work, skill and experience.  But from a liberals point of view, that was so easy for him to do.


----------



## Slade3200

easyt65 said:


> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!


Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know, other than his self-promotion, you don't have a clue how he's done.
> 
> and i'm pretty sure if any of our daddy's gave us millions of dollars, we'd have done way better than he has. if he were doing that well, he'd have turned over his tax returns-- proudly. and he wouldn't have filed bankruptcy eight times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't file bankruptcy eight times.
> 
> Okay, if it's so easy to make the money Trump made, why don't you try turning $20,000 into $200,000? Try it out sometime and let us know how successful you are.
Click to expand...

I don't think any of this really matters but for shits and giggles I'll play... Donald borrowed approx 14 mill from daddy over the years and with numerous loans and bail outs.  

https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj....-with-numerous-loans-1474656573?client=safari

Also, you very well know that growing 14 million is much easier than 20K. As the larger amount enables an individual to invest in revenue producing and higher appreciating assets like property, apartments, hotels, casinos, new products etc etc etc, none of which can be aquired, built or properly promoted with 20k


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think any of this really matters but for shits and giggles I'll play... Donald borrowed approx 14 mill from daddy over the years and with numerous loans and bail outs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj....-with-numerous-loans-1474656573?client=safari
> 
> Also, you very well know that growing 14 million is much easier than 20K. As the larger amount enables an individual to invest in revenue producing and higher appreciating assets like property, apartments, hotels, casinos, new products etc etc etc, none of which can be aquired, built or properly promoted with 20k



Well 'loan" means money borrowed that was paid back, so I don't call that a bailout.  I borrowed money from my father when I was getting started in rental property.  I paid back every dime, but I wouldn't consider it a bailout.  To me a bailout is when you are in financial distress and somebody has to come to the rescue in an emergency. 

I couldn't read the story because you have to be a subscriber.  But there are many other reasons that might cause one to borrow money from family or friends.

Rental property is pretty much a long term investment.  Sure, the property increases in value "over time"  but it's not turnkey by any stretch of the imagination.  It won't make a billionaire out of a millionaire.  

If you take one penny and double that amount, it becomes two pennies.  Double it again, it becomes four pennies.  So if you start off with one penny, all you have to do is double the amount 25 times to become a millionaire.  Easy enough the first couple of times, but as you get closer to your goal, it becomes much more difficult to double that amount.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
Click to expand...


The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Jeff Mayers ‏@TimeLordJeff 3 hours ago 
*Ironic that the #TrumpGettysburgAddress will take place of a battle of a war started by people who didn't accept the results of an election.*


----------



## easyt65

Hey Tyronne....

F L O R I D A...

'Nuff Said.


----------



## easyt65

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
Click to expand...

One correction / addition...

The ENABLER needs to be added to the list with the WHITE BILL COSBY and Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

beagle9 said:


> All that was cancelled when Iran decided to kill Americans everywhere it could over the years now. Giving a billion dollars to your enemy just don't get any dumber than that.



1) They aren't "our enemies".  YOu keep mistaking what the Zionshits want for our problems, that's kind of your mistake. 

2) Iranian backed terrorists haven't killed that many Americans, really.  Most terrorists who've killed us are ones that Ronnie Ray-Gun funded because they were going to kill some commies for us.  

3) regardless, the legal issue is pretty clear.  We can't ignore the international courts because we don't like their rulings. Otherwise, countries around the world could ignore our patents and intellectual property rights and we'd be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Like I said, Trump is no saint and nobody ever claimed him to be. But when it comes to religious people, he's much closer to their values than Democrats. The last debate Hillary clearly voiced her support for abortion damn near right up to birth. Christians really look down on that--much more than somebody who made money from talent shows, casinos and golf courses.



So it isn't about religion (because Abortion is mentioned NOWHERE in the bible), it's about political considerations.  Thank you for pointing out that the Conservative Christians have expended their last bit of credibility. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> They have a lot to fear. What if we were at war with Canada who vowed to wipe the US off the face of the earth, and some powerhouse country supported them getting nuclear weapons? You bet we'd have to take some sort of action. I can't blame the Jews for being fearful.



If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.  

But why is this MY problem again?  Two groups arguing over who an imaginary pixie in the sky promised a strip of sand to?  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Really? So how do you make the argument for oil companies since we get our oil elsewhere? After all, the US is the biggest consumer of oil products.
> 
> As for mass transit, nobody wants it. It would be money wasted away like what happened in California. What moron would choose to wait for a train, board it with hundreds of strangers, sit in a confined seat next to the fat guy who snores, compared to just starting your car and driving it to where you need to go.
> 
> If there were any money in mass transportation.....any money at all, you wouldn't need governments constantly subsidizing it. Private industry would have cornered the market years ago.



No, they wouldn't have. Mass transit doesn't have the profit potential, but it's actually more cost effective. Fact is, the banks,t he auto industry, the oil industry all make huge profits off pushing autos on even the poorest Americans. 

We've designed our whole society around them to a degree most other countries haven't. WHich is why we consume 25% of the oil in the world only having 4% of the world's population. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Never said it was. Remember you were the one to insert guns into the Christian argument.



no, you were the one who did by saying Christians supported Trumpenfuhrer because of his current gun control position. (Just ignore that he supported gun control a few years ago.) 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> We have the highest homicide rate in the world because our prisons were liberalized years ago. We are also a multi-cultured country unlike many others. Blacks are the most violent people in our country. Take them out of the picture and you would have a much lower violent crime rate. Many don't have fear of going to prison, and certainly not the death penalty because it never takes place until 15, 18, 22 years after the sentence. And of course there are states that outlawed capital punishment to boot.



Guy, we lock up more people than any country in the world. Besides your obvious racism, we have a lot of you white trash going around shooting each other, too.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!



Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars investigating that and all he came up with was a stained dress from a woman who willingly gave Clinton a beej.


----------



## dannyboys

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of this really matters but for shits and giggles I'll play... Donald borrowed approx 14 mill from daddy over the years and with numerous loans and bail outs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj....-with-numerous-loans-1474656573?client=safari
> 
> Also, you very well know that growing 14 million is much easier than 20K. As the larger amount enables an individual to invest in revenue producing and higher appreciating assets like property, apartments, hotels, casinos, new products etc etc etc, none of which can be aquired, built or properly promoted with 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well 'loan" means money borrowed that was paid back, so I don't call that a bailout.  I borrowed money from my father when I was getting started in rental property.  I paid back every dime, but I wouldn't consider it a bailout.  To me a bailout is when you are in financial distress and somebody has to come to the rescue in an emergency.
> 
> I couldn't read the story because you have to be a subscriber.  But there are many other reasons that might cause one to borrow money from family or friends.
> 
> Rental property is pretty much a long term investment.  Sure, the property increases in value "over time"  but it's not turnkey by any stretch of the imagination.  It won't make a billionaire out of a millionaire.
> 
> If you take one penny and double that amount, it becomes two pennies.  Double it again, it becomes four pennies.  So if you start off with one penny, all you have to do is double the amount 25 times to become a millionaire.  Easy enough the first couple of times, but as you get closer to your goal, it becomes much more difficult to double that amount.
Click to expand...

The trick is to invest 'two pennies' in a thousand DIFFERENT enterprises. The key to making a lot of money is to keep your enterprises diversified and easy to manage.
A family member years ago started buying broken down vehicles for about $500 each. He knew what he was doing because he was a mechanic. It was a backyard operation. He'd fix whatever the major problems were and sell the car/truck for about $1200/1500 each.
Instead of taking the $1500 and investing it in a $1500 broken vehicle he put about $500/$800 in his pocket and bought another $500 broken vehicle. He did that hundreds of times.
He invested his net profits in buying small homes that just needed some plumbing and cosmetic work. He did that  dozens of times. 
He was a millionaire when a million bucks was worth something by the time he was forty.
The key to making net money on any investment is to 'buy right' as the Jews say. LOL


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Trump is no saint and nobody ever claimed him to be. But when it comes to religious people, he's much closer to their values than Democrats. The last debate Hillary clearly voiced her support for abortion damn near right up to birth. Christians really look down on that--much more than somebody who made money from talent shows, casinos and golf courses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't about religion (because Abortion is mentioned NOWHERE in the bible), it's about political considerations.  Thank you for pointing out that the Conservative Christians have expended their last bit of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lot to fear. What if we were at war with Canada who vowed to wipe the US off the face of the earth, and some powerhouse country supported them getting nuclear weapons? You bet we'd have to take some sort of action. I can't blame the Jews for being fearful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.
> 
> But why is this MY problem again?  Two groups arguing over who an imaginary pixie in the sky promised a strip of sand to?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So how do you make the argument for oil companies since we get our oil elsewhere? After all, the US is the biggest consumer of oil products.
> 
> As for mass transit, nobody wants it. It would be money wasted away like what happened in California. What moron would choose to wait for a train, board it with hundreds of strangers, sit in a confined seat next to the fat guy who snores, compared to just starting your car and driving it to where you need to go.
> 
> If there were any money in mass transportation.....any money at all, you wouldn't need governments constantly subsidizing it. Private industry would have cornered the market years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't have. Mass transit doesn't have the profit potential, but it's actually more cost effective. Fact is, the banks,t he auto industry, the oil industry all make huge profits off pushing autos on even the poorest Americans.
> 
> We've designed our whole society around them to a degree most other countries haven't. WHich is why we consume 25% of the oil in the world only having 4% of the world's population.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was. Remember you were the one to insert guns into the Christian argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, you were the one who did by saying Christians supported Trumpenfuhrer because of his current gun control position. (Just ignore that he supported gun control a few years ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the highest homicide rate in the world because our prisons were liberalized years ago. We are also a multi-cultured country unlike many others. Blacks are the most violent people in our country. Take them out of the picture and you would have a much lower violent crime rate. Many don't have fear of going to prison, and certainly not the death penalty because it never takes place until 15, 18, 22 years after the sentence. And of course there are states that outlawed capital punishment to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, we lock up more people than any country in the world. Besides your obvious racism, we have a lot of you white trash going around shooting each other, too.
Click to expand...







JoeB131 said:


> So it isn't about religion (because Abortion is mentioned NOWHERE in the bible), it's about political considerations. Thank you for pointing out that the Conservative Christians have expended their last bit of credibility.



Religion is a belief, and over half of the people in this country believe abortion is murder.  If Christians believe abortion is murder, then to them it is murder, and murder is one of God's top 10 no-no's.   Christians believe that a fetus is a human being:

Jeremiah 1:5

Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, 
and before you were born I consecrated you; 
I appointed you a prophet to the nations.

Psalm 139:13–16

For you formed my inward parts; 
you knitted me together in my mother’s womb. 
Wonderful are your works; 
my soul knows it very well. 
My frame was not hidden from you, 
when I was being made in secret, 
intricately woven in the depths of the earth. 
book were written, every one of them, 
the days that were formed for me, 
when as yet there was none of them.

No, the Holy Bible does not speak about guns and abortion because there were no guns and abortion around at the time.  I guess they couldn't get the taxpayers to open up Planned Parenthood's. 



JoeB131 said:


> If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.
> 
> But why is this MY problem again? Two groups arguing over who an imaginary pixie in the sky promised a strip of sand to?



We support democracies all around the world.  Israel is the only Democracy in the middle-east.  During the Iraq war, Iran was sending all kinds of people to Iraq to kill our solders.  And yet, DumBama gave them their money back which they will use for evil.  They should have stayed in Europe?  Where the hell do you think we came from?  Not everybody is an anti-semite like you.



JoeB131 said:


> No, they wouldn't have. Mass transit doesn't have the profit potential, but it's actually more cost effective. Fact is, the banks,t he auto industry, the oil industry all make huge profits off pushing autos on even the poorest Americans.
> 
> We've designed our whole society around them to a degree most other countries haven't. WHich is why we consume 25% of the oil in the world only having 4% of the world's population.



Mass transit is subsidized by taxpayers all over the country.   It's a losing game Joe.  Yes, it may be more cost effective to the rider, but the inconvenience of using mass transit makes it more worthwhile to spend the extra money, and that's why few people use mass transit as an option.  Here they charge a sales tax partly to support our busses, and we've been paying that tax for decades.  That's why the private market wants nothing to do with it. 



JoeB131 said:


> no, you were the one who did by saying Christians supported Trumpenfuhrer because of his current gun control position. (Just ignore that he supported gun control a few years ago.)



I never said anything like that.  What I said is that Trump is closer to Christian values than Hil-Liar.  You're the one who decided to bring up the subject of guns. 



JoeB131 said:


> Guy, we lock up more people than any country in the world. Besides your obvious racism, we have a lot of you white trash going around shooting each other, too.



No, not a lot, just some.  And I understand how facts and figures can be racist to a liberal, but the truth is blacks make up 13% of our population, but you are six times more likely to get killed by a black than a white. 

So if you take 53% of the murders off the books, our murder rate is not all that bad.  And again, since more and more states are adopting CCW laws and laws that protect the victim instead of the attacker, those violent crime rates are coming down and have been for a while.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dannyboys said:


> The trick is to invest 'two pennies' in a thousand DIFFERENT enterprises. The key to making a lot of money is to keep your enterprises diversified and easy to manage.
> A family member years ago started buying broken down vehicles for about $500 each. He knew what he was doing because he was a mechanic. It was a backyard operation. He'd fix whatever the major problems were and sell the car/truck for about $1200/1500 each.
> Instead of taking the $1500 and investing it in a $1500 broken vehicle he put about $500/$800 in his pocket and bought another $500 broken vehicle. He did that hundreds of times.
> He invested his net profits in buying small homes that just needed some plumbing and cosmetic work. He did that dozens of times.
> He was a millionaire when a million bucks was worth something by the time he was forty.
> The key to making net money on any investment is to 'buy right' as the Jews say. LOL



Economist Walter E Williams had a good take on this.  He said students have often asked him what the key to financial success was.  His answer?  To make your fellow man happy.  

If you make a great hamburger and somebody hires you to prepare your burger for a picnic, you made your fellow man happy by a dozen or so.  Open up your own restaurant and make hamburgers, you made your fellow man happy by the thousands.  Open up franchises, and you made your fellow man happy by the tens of millions. 

If you're a very good singer, you can get jobs at a bar and make your fellow man happy by the hundreds.  Sing for larger crowds, and you make your fellow man happy by the thousands.  Make a recording and play concerts, you made your fellow man happy by the millions. 

Money is proportional to how many of your fellow man you make happy.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
Click to expand...

 Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to invest 'two pennies' in a thousand DIFFERENT enterprises. The key to making a lot of money is to keep your enterprises diversified and easy to manage.
> A family member years ago started buying broken down vehicles for about $500 each. He knew what he was doing because he was a mechanic. It was a backyard operation. He'd fix whatever the major problems were and sell the car/truck for about $1200/1500 each.
> Instead of taking the $1500 and investing it in a $1500 broken vehicle he put about $500/$800 in his pocket and bought another $500 broken vehicle. He did that hundreds of times.
> He invested his net profits in buying small homes that just needed some plumbing and cosmetic work. He did that dozens of times.
> He was a millionaire when a million bucks was worth something by the time he was forty.
> The key to making net money on any investment is to 'buy right' as the Jews say. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economist Walter E Williams had a good take on this.  He said students have often asked him what the key to financial success was.  His answer?  To make your fellow man happy.
> 
> If you make a great hamburger and somebody hires you to prepare your burger for a picnic, you made your fellow man happy by a dozen or so.  Open up your own restaurant and make hamburgers, you made your fellow man happy by the thousands.  Open up franchises, and you made your fellow man happy by the tens of millions.
> 
> If you're a very good singer, you can get jobs at a bar and make your fellow man happy by the hundreds.  Sing for larger crowds, and you make your fellow man happy by the thousands.  Make a recording and play concerts, you made your fellow man happy by the millions.
> 
> Money is proportional to how many of your fellow man you make happy.
Click to expand...

. Great back and forth here, but there is only one thing wrong with both great entrepreneur stories here, and that wrong is that in an agenda riddled economy that is attempted to be controlled by the left, is that they have learned how to use or harness the power of *regulations* to keep a fellow American from engaging in the things that continue to empower Americans in these ways that you two speak of.  You see once they control the doorway, then they only allow into the room the ones that sing their song in which is a different tune than most recognize anymore.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, Trump is no saint and nobody ever claimed him to be. But when it comes to religious people, he's much closer to their values than Democrats. The last debate Hillary clearly voiced her support for abortion damn near right up to birth. Christians really look down on that--much more than somebody who made money from talent shows, casinos and golf courses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't about religion (because Abortion is mentioned NOWHERE in the bible), it's about political considerations.  Thank you for pointing out that the Conservative Christians have expended their last bit of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lot to fear. What if we were at war with Canada who vowed to wipe the US off the face of the earth, and some powerhouse country supported them getting nuclear weapons? You bet we'd have to take some sort of action. I can't blame the Jews for being fearful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.
> 
> But why is this MY problem again?  Two groups arguing over who an imaginary pixie in the sky promised a strip of sand to?
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So how do you make the argument for oil companies since we get our oil elsewhere? After all, the US is the biggest consumer of oil products.
> 
> As for mass transit, nobody wants it. It would be money wasted away like what happened in California. What moron would choose to wait for a train, board it with hundreds of strangers, sit in a confined seat next to the fat guy who snores, compared to just starting your car and driving it to where you need to go.
> 
> If there were any money in mass transportation.....any money at all, you wouldn't need governments constantly subsidizing it. Private industry would have cornered the market years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they wouldn't have. Mass transit doesn't have the profit potential, but it's actually more cost effective. Fact is, the banks,t he auto industry, the oil industry all make huge profits off pushing autos on even the poorest Americans.
> 
> We've designed our whole society around them to a degree most other countries haven't. WHich is why we consume 25% of the oil in the world only having 4% of the world's population.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was. Remember you were the one to insert guns into the Christian argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, you were the one who did by saying Christians supported Trumpenfuhrer because of his current gun control position. (Just ignore that he supported gun control a few years ago.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the highest homicide rate in the world because our prisons were liberalized years ago. We are also a multi-cultured country unlike many others. Blacks are the most violent people in our country. Take them out of the picture and you would have a much lower violent crime rate. Many don't have fear of going to prison, and certainly not the death penalty because it never takes place until 15, 18, 22 years after the sentence. And of course there are states that outlawed capital punishment to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, we lock up more people than any country in the world. Besides your obvious racism, we have a lot of you white trash going around shooting each other, too.
Click to expand...

. Abortion is mentioned in the Bible... It's called - Thou Shalt not Kill -.


----------



## Faun

JoeB131 said:


> If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.


WTF??

How about if Christians stayed in Europe where they belonged? Or how about whites stayed in Europe where they belonged? Or how about blacks stayed in Africa where they belonged?  Or how about Chinese stayed in Asia where they belonged?

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
Click to expand...

I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.

Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of this really matters but for shits and giggles I'll play... Donald borrowed approx 14 mill from daddy over the years and with numerous loans and bail outs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj....-with-numerous-loans-1474656573?client=safari
> 
> Also, you very well know that growing 14 million is much easier than 20K. As the larger amount enables an individual to invest in revenue producing and higher appreciating assets like property, apartments, hotels, casinos, new products etc etc etc, none of which can be aquired, built or properly promoted with 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well 'loan" means money borrowed that was paid back, so I don't call that a bailout.  I borrowed money from my father when I was getting started in rental property.  I paid back every dime, but I wouldn't consider it a bailout.  To me a bailout is when you are in financial distress and somebody has to come to the rescue in an emergency.
> 
> I couldn't read the story because you have to be a subscriber.  But there are many other reasons that might cause one to borrow money from family or friends.
> 
> Rental property is pretty much a long term investment.  Sure, the property increases in value "over time"  but it's not turnkey by any stretch of the imagination.  It won't make a billionaire out of a millionaire.
> 
> If you take one penny and double that amount, it becomes two pennies.  Double it again, it becomes four pennies.  So if you start off with one penny, all you have to do is double the amount 25 times to become a millionaire.  Easy enough the first couple of times, but as you get closer to your goal, it becomes much more difficult to double that amount.
Click to expand...

Come on really? You seem to have some business accliment, you really don't agree with my statement?


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
Click to expand...

Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Come on really? You seem to have some business accliment, you really don't agree with my statement?



No I don't.  That is unless you make some wild investment and it pays off.  But for general business, it usually takes many years to make the big bucks.  

You have to know what to do with money.  You'd be surprised at how many people don't have that kind of talent.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader



Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on really? You seem to have some business accliment, you really don't agree with my statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't.  That is unless you make some wild investment and it pays off.  But for general business, it usually takes many years to make the big bucks.
> 
> You have to know what to do with money.  You'd be surprised at how many people don't have that kind of talent.
Click to expand...

Ok, I agree with that. But how can you claim that it is just as easy to grow 20k as it is to grow 14 Mil?? The more money you start with the more options for investment. And the better your chances for success.

For example... try and start a business with 20k... that might get you some product and a website. Start one with 14 mill. You get a website, team of execs, sales force, marketing budget and many more advantages. And if it fails you still have plenty more to try again.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
Click to expand...

It's not just the comments on the bus. He's made demeaning comments to women for years now. The comments on the bus merely confirmed what a self-serving, classless, misogynistic pig he is. And in a twist of irony, the worst possible circumstance for him is he picked the wrong election to run in where his opponent is a woman. Especially since more women then men vote in presidential elections these days and he is getting killed in the polls by women. Equally ironic, he may have put it best -- he is getting *schlonged*.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
Click to expand...

It's not just the accusations that tanked him, it is how he has handled it. In true Trump fashion he resorted to his bullying attacks and has been off message since debate 1. He can't control his tongue due to an enormous ego. He can't handle the presidency


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's. It just the accusations that tanked him, it is how he has handled it. In true Trump fashion he resorted to his bullying attacks and has been off message since debate 1. He can't control his tongue due to an enormous ego. He can't handle the presidency
Click to expand...

That's exactly it. He doesn't possess the temperament for the job. America is not going to put some unhinged caricature like Crazy Donald in charge of our military, with his little hand on the nuclear button.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, I agree with that. But how can you claim that it is just as easy to grow 20k as it is to grow 14 Mil?? The more money you start with the more options for investment. And the better your chances for success.
> 
> For example... try and start a business with 20k... that might get you some product and a website. Start one with 14 mill. You get a website, team of execs, sales force, marketing budget and many more advantages. And if it fails you still have plenty more to try again.



It's just like my one penny comparison.  Money isn't the key, it's growing your money at the same rate as those billionaires. 

It kinds of reminds me of what my father told me when I was young.  He said that you can give a poor person a million dollars, and in most cases, they will be broke in a matter of time.  But if you take every penny away from a millionaire, they will be a millionaire once again in a matter of time because they know how they did it the first time. 

So I guess the question is, if somebody can grow their money (whatever the amount is) ten times larger, why should it apply to just the wealthy?  Yes, they have more to invest, but they also have more to lose.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> That's exactly it. He doesn't possess the temperament for the job. America is not going to put some unhinged caricature like Crazy Donald in charge of our military, with his little hand on the nuclear button.



Correct.  I would much rather have this with her hands on the nuclear button:


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I agree with that. But how can you claim that it is just as easy to grow 20k as it is to grow 14 Mil?? The more money you start with the more options for investment. And the better your chances for success.
> 
> For example... try and start a business with 20k... that might get you some product and a website. Start one with 14 mill. You get a website, team of execs, sales force, marketing budget and many more advantages. And if it fails you still have plenty more to try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like my one penny comparison.  Money isn't the key, it's growing your money at the same rate as those billionaires.
> 
> It kinds of reminds me of what my father told me when I was young.  He said that you can give a poor person a million dollars, and in most cases, they will be broke in a matter of time.  But if you take every penny away from a millionaire, they will be a millionaire once again in a matter of time because they know how they did it the first time.
> 
> So I guess the question is, if somebody can grow their money (whatever the amount is) ten times larger, why should it apply to just the wealthy?  Yes, they have more to invest, but they also have more to lose.
Click to expand...

I laid out a perfectly good example... there are dozens more. It's a pretty simple concept and it isn't partisan. if you still don't get it then I guess your not as business savvy as I thought you were


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly it. He doesn't possess the temperament for the job. America is not going to put some unhinged caricature like Crazy Donald in charge of our military, with his little hand on the nuclear button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  I would much rather have this with her hands on the nuclear button:
Click to expand...

As the polls indicate, so do a majority of voters.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Religion is a belief, and over half of the people in this country believe abortion is murder. If Christians believe abortion is murder, then to them it is murder, and murder is one of God's top 10 no-no's. Christians believe that a fetus is a human being:
> 
> Jeremiah 1:5
> 
> Before I formed you in the womb I knew you,
> and before you were born I consecrated you;
> I appointed you a prophet to the nations.
> 
> Psalm 139:13–16
> 
> For you formed my inward parts;
> you knitted me together in my mother’s womb.
> Wonderful are your works;
> my soul knows it very well.
> My frame was not hidden from you,
> when I was being made in secret,
> intricately woven in the depths of the earth.
> book were written, every one of them,
> the days that were formed for me,
> when as yet there was none of them.
> 
> No, the Holy Bible does not speak about guns and abortion because there were no guns and abortion around at the time. I guess they couldn't get the taxpayers to open up Planned Parenthood's.



Actually, they had abortions back in those days. Abortion dates to the ancient world.

Oh, you are misquoting the psalm..

*139:13* For thou hast possessed my reins: thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
*139:14* I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well.
*139:15* My substance was not hid from thee, when I was made in secret, and curiously wrought in the lowest parts of the earth.
*139:16* Thine eyes did see my substance, yet being unperfect; and in thy book all my members were written, which in continuance were fashioned, when as yet there was none of them.

But I like this Pslam...  It emphasizes what hte Bible God is all about. 

*137:9* *Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones.*



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I never said anything like that.



Uh, yeah, you did.  You have the nerve to call Hillary a liar. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, not a lot, just some. And I understand how facts and figures can be racist to a liberal, but the truth is blacks make up 13% of our population, but you are six times more likely to get killed by a black than a white.



But that isn't true.  As a white man, I am 86% likely to be killed by another white person, usually someone I know. We have a high murder rates because it's too easy to get a gun. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> So if you take 53% of the murders off the books, our murder rate is not all that bad. And again, since more and more states are adopting CCW laws and laws that protect the victim instead of the attacker, those violent crime rates are coming down and have been for a while.



Uh, guy, 47% of our murders being commited by White Folks still adds up to 8000 homicides a year.  compare that to the UK which has maybe 600 a year or Japan that has maybe 300, yeah, it's still pretty awful. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> We support democracies all around the world. Israel is the only Democracy in the middle-east. During the Iraq war, Iran was sending all kinds of people to Iraq to kill our solders. And yet, DumBama gave them their money back which they will use for evil. They should have stayed in Europe? Where the hell do you think we came from? Not everybody is an anti-semite like you.



The world would have been better off if our ancestors stayed in Europe, too. But the world is almost over the infection of white people... so it's okay.  

But to the point. Israel isn't a "Democracy" any m ore than South Africa was a "Democracy" under apartheid or the South was a Democracy under Jim Crow. 

You don't disenfranchise half your population and still call yourself a democracy with a straight face. 

So let me get this straight... we went halfway around the world to fight a war in a coutnry that wasn't a threat to us, failed to secure millions of tons of ordnance, pretty much managed to alienate all sides, and it's the fault of the neighboring country that our invasion was such a clusterfuck?  

The only guy who got those soldiers killed in Iraq was THIS GUY


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> As the polls indicate, so do a majority of voters.



I guess that remains to be seen.  Even Reagan was down by nearly this much against Carter.  

If a polling company took a survey of us here on USMB, and it showed that 12 people said they were going to vote for Hillary, and only 8 of us were going to vote for Trump, it doesn't mean a thing unless all 12 of you actually go out and vote for her. 

Hillary has no energy and even her followers don't seem to be energized.  Trump is packing professional halls and stadiums with standing room only.  So in this election, there is only so much faith you can put into polls.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the accusations that tanked him, it is how he has handled it. In true Trump fashion he resorted to his bullying attacks and has been off message since debate 1. He can't control his tongue due to an enormous ego. He can't handle the presidency
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Trump is innocent of the accusations until proven otherwise in civil or criminal court, based on objective, documented evidence.

Trump destroyed himself by reacting poorly and inappropriately with regard to the accusations – and he continues to do so, with his ridiculous threats to ‘sue’ the women accusing him in an effort to silence them and prevent others from coming forward.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I laid out a perfectly good example... there are dozens more. It's a pretty simple concept and it isn't partisan. if you still don't get it then I guess your not as business savvy as I thought you were



Working with industry myself, I've seen plenty of businesses close down in my time.  Or to put it another way, let's say Trump only had $20,000 today.  Do you think he would be able to grow that money much larger than most of us or not?  

Money doesn't grow by itself, it doesn't matter how much you have.  It's the individual that grows the money.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Working with industry myself, I've seen plenty of businesses close down in my time. Or to put it another way, let's say Trump only had $20,000 today. Do you think he would be able to grow that money much larger than most of us or not?
> 
> Money doesn't grow by itself, it doesn't matter how much you have. It's the individual that grows the money.



If Trump only had $20,000 today, it would probably go to the woman he groped after she won a civil suit.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laid out a perfectly good example... there are dozens more. It's a pretty simple concept and it isn't partisan. if you still don't get it then I guess your not as business savvy as I thought you were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working with industry myself, I've seen plenty of businesses close down in my time.  Or to put it another way, let's say Trump only had $20,000 today.  Do you think he would be able to grow that money much larger than most of us or not?
> 
> Money doesn't grow by itself, it doesn't matter how much you have.  It's the individual that grows the money.
Click to expand...

With Trumps connections and brand recognition of course he can do more with $20k than the average person. He can afford to leverage all of it without fear of loss... he can support it with more investment if the venture needs it... he can utilize his teams of high paid professionals to consult, market, and sell the product. Bottom line, wealth, connections, and access to capital provide enormous advantages in the business world.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the polls indicate, so do a majority of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that remains to be seen.  Even Reagan was down by nearly this much against Carter.
> 
> If a polling company took a survey of us here on USMB, and it showed that 12 people said they were going to vote for Hillary, and only 8 of us were going to vote for Trump, it doesn't mean a thing unless all 12 of you actually go out and vote for her.
> 
> Hillary has no energy and even her followers don't seem to be energized.  Trump is packing professional halls and stadiums with standing room only.  So in this election, there is only so much faith you can put into polls.
Click to expand...

If Trump were to win Florida and Ohio, along with all six of the other toss-up states, including Maine’s Second Congressional District, Clinton would still win the election with 272 EC votes.

Trump has no EC path to victory.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the polls indicate, so do a majority of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that remains to be seen.  Even Reagan was down by nearly this much against Carter.
> 
> If a polling company took a survey of us here on USMB, and it showed that 12 people said they were going to vote for Hillary, and only 8 of us were going to vote for Trump, it doesn't mean a thing unless all 12 of you actually go out and vote for her.
> 
> Hillary has no energy and even her followers don't seem to be energized.  Trump is packing professional halls and stadiums with standing room only.  So in this election, there is only so much faith you can put into polls.
Click to expand...

Too many hurdles to overcome there.

First and foremost, Trump is no Reagan.

Reagan reached across the aisle and appealed to many Democrats. Reagan doesn't even appeal to many Republicans.

Carter's term was abysmal and he had a 37% job approval going into the election. The current presidential job approval is 56% and the right is idiotically asking Americans if they want 4 more years (of a job the majority approves).

Reagan struck political gold asking Americans if they are better off than they were when when Carter took over. Trump can't ask that question.

And lastly, in 1980 there was one pollster taking one poll about once a month. Today, there's more than a dozen pollsters, some polling daily. The vast majority of those polls indicate Hillary will win. It's one thing for one poll to be wrong; it's unlikely many polls are all wrong.


----------



## Faun

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the polls indicate, so do a majority of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that remains to be seen.  Even Reagan was down by nearly this much against Carter.
> 
> If a polling company took a survey of us here on USMB, and it showed that 12 people said they were going to vote for Hillary, and only 8 of us were going to vote for Trump, it doesn't mean a thing unless all 12 of you actually go out and vote for her.
> 
> Hillary has no energy and even her followers don't seem to be energized.  Trump is packing professional halls and stadiums with standing room only.  So in this election, there is only so much faith you can put into polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump were to win Florida and Ohio, along with all six of the other toss-up states, including Maine’s Second Congressional District, Clinton would still win the election with 272 EC votes.
> 
> Trump has no EC path to victory.
Click to expand...

Even Texas is becoming a swing state.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Jews stayed in Europe where they belonged, they wouldn't have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> How about if Christians stayed in Europe where they belonged? Or how about whites stayed in Europe where they belonged? Or how about blacks stayed in Africa where they belonged?  Or how about Chinese stayed in Asia where they belonged?
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

. He's a dam racist that's what's wrong with him.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
Click to expand...

. No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
Click to expand...

. Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> Too many hurdles to overcome there.
> 
> First and foremost, Trump is no Reagan.
> 
> Reagan reached across the aisle and appealed to many Democrats. Reagan doesn't even appeal to many Republicans.
> 
> Carter's term was abysmal and he had a 37% job approval going into the election. The current presidential job approval is 56% and the right is idiotically asking Americans if they want 4 more years (of a job the majority approves).
> 
> Reagan struck political gold asking Americans if they are better off than they were when when Carter took over. Trump can't ask that question.
> 
> And lastly, in 1980 there was one pollster taking one poll about once a month. Today, there's more than a dozen pollsters, some polling daily. The vast majority of those polls indicate Hillary will win. It's one thing for one poll to be wrong; it's unlikely many polls are all wrong.



Like I said, we'll see.  Usually polls are close, but this election is a whole different election.  It's historical no matter who wins. 

My prediction is that it will turn out much closer than the polls say, in fact Trump may even win.  

Trump may not be Reagan, but this year he is our Obama.  He brought record amount of people to the polls and like I said, packs every place he goes.  In spite of the polls, I see a lot of Hilary supporters just staying home this time around. 

I spend my entire day out on the road going to all kinds of different places.  I don't see many Clinton signs outside of the inner-city, but I do see Trump signs everywhere.   Women may be anxious to see the first female President, but I'm sure many don't want such a corrupt criminal as the mother of their country.


----------



## beagle9

Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
Click to expand...

What's wrong with a wife sticking up for her husband?


----------



## beagle9

So that's what it is folks, look for the weakest candidate these days (someone who can be controlled), by all who want to keep their con game going.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> With Trumps connections and brand recognition of course he can do more with $20k than the average person. He can afford to leverage all of it without fear of loss... he can support it with more investment if the venture needs it... he can utilize his teams of high paid professionals to consult, market, and sell the product. Bottom line, wealth, connections, and access to capital provide enormous advantages in the business world.



What provides the most advantage is experience, persistence, and the drive for success.  

If Trump was only worth 20K, he couldn't afford all those high paid professionals you speak of.  Nor would he have access to capital only being worth that kind of money.  He would be no different than you or I.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with a wife sticking up for her husband?
Click to expand...

. Just a wife eh, but not a woman in power who can destroy the victims lives like this woman had the power to do ?   Come on, now you know better than that.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> 
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with a wife sticking up for her husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just a wife eh, but not a woman in power who can destroy the victims lives like this woman had the power to do ?   Come on, now you know better than that.
Click to expand...

Frame it however you like -- she was a wife sticking up for her husband.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
Click to expand...

Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
Click to expand...

I never said that nor do think that would be A ok


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the accusations that tanked him, it is how he has handled it. In true Trump fashion he resorted to his bullying attacks and has been off message since debate 1. He can't control his tongue due to an enormous ego. He can't handle the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Trump is innocent of the accusations until proven otherwise in civil or criminal court, based on objective, documented evidence.
> 
> Trump destroyed himself by reacting poorly and inappropriately with regard to the accusations – and he continues to do so, with his ridiculous threats to ‘sue’ the women accusing him in an effort to silence them and prevent others from coming forward.
Click to expand...

. I think he was smart to call these women's possible bluff like that..  Hey they keep on hammering Trump thinking he won't defend himself because he is in a presidential race, but anyone understands multi-tasking, and how you can fight on a few fronts while keeping the eye on the prize.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????


No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:  Engaging in 'locker room talk' 11 years ago STILL NOT as bad as sexually assaulting, sexually harassing, and raping women then demonizing, bullying, threatening, and silencing the victims!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
Click to expand...

. How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
Click to expand...

. You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok your opinion, now what about the attack dog Hillary who chose to destroy her husband's accusers instead of leave his sorry ass in which you just agreed that he is a dog ?????   No she wasn't going anywhere, because she is a power hungry obsessive who will do and say anything to keep the Clinton's (hers and Chelsea's name) in power.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with a wife sticking up for her husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just a wife eh, but not a woman in power who can destroy the victims lives like this woman had the power to do ?   Come on, now you know better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frame it however you like -- she was a wife sticking up for her husband.
Click to expand...

. Well then we are poised to elect the TV character Rosanne as our president eh ??  LOL.  If think about it she has the same laugh.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Trumps connections and brand recognition of course he can do more with $20k than the average person. He can afford to leverage all of it without fear of loss... he can support it with more investment if the venture needs it... he can utilize his teams of high paid professionals to consult, market, and sell the product. Bottom line, wealth, connections, and access to capital provide enormous advantages in the business world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What provides the most advantage is experience, persistence, and the drive for success.
> 
> If Trump was only worth 20K, he couldn't afford all those high paid professionals you speak of.  Nor would he have access to capital only being worth that kind of money.  He would be no different than you or I.
Click to expand...

True, but he didn't come from nothing. He inherited his dad's relationships, got a million from his dad to start, then borrowed 13 million more as he tried and failed... im not saying that he is a bad business man. I don't like his lawsuit bullying style but I'm not going to deny his success and accomplishments. I just don't respect the way he achieved it.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been Trump since he first announced he was running.  It is the comment he made on the bus that threw him off track.  Other than that, he's been able to survive just about anything else he's said or done.  So it does boil down to these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the accusations that tanked him, it is how he has handled it. In true Trump fashion he resorted to his bullying attacks and has been off message since debate 1. He can't control his tongue due to an enormous ego. He can't handle the presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Trump is innocent of the accusations until proven otherwise in civil or criminal court, based on objective, documented evidence.
> 
> Trump destroyed himself by reacting poorly and inappropriately with regard to the accusations – and he continues to do so, with his ridiculous threats to ‘sue’ the women accusing him in an effort to silence them and prevent others from coming forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I think he was smart to call these women's possible bluff like that..  Hey they keep on hammering Trump thinking he won't defend himself because he is in a presidential race, but anyone understands multi-tasking, and how you can fight on a few fronts while keeping the eye on the prize.
Click to expand...

He can't keep his eye on the prize for more than a few seconds before his ego makes him chase all the shiney objects his opponent are throwing at him. He literally acts like a 5th grade school yard bully. It's so pathetic it's laughable


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
Click to expand...

Re read my post and think real hard.


----------



## beagle9

Is this Hillary's long lost sister she doesn't talk to much about ??? LOL.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
Click to expand...

I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
Click to expand...

. Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> 
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
Click to expand...

Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
Click to expand...

. You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
Click to expand...

. The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
Click to expand...

I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> 
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
Click to expand...

They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are some Republicans seeing Hillary as the safest bet, but it's all because they see in this woman a lying weak pandering character who will keep their dam corruption going also ???????  How many dam corrupt politicians are there in Washington ??????  Carl Rove and Chris Wallace make me sick.  Is Chris Wallace a closet Demon-crat ????
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
Click to expand...

. Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
> 
> 
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
Click to expand...

. You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Wallace is a conservative that leans right but does his best to be objective. You are a hard line partisan which by definition means you are not objective
> 
> 
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?
Click to expand...

All is job related when it comes to the presidency... how he handles adversity, how he speaks in the public forum, the level of dignity he carries himself with and the respect he shows others are all very important elements for who we elect. Most of those Trump fails at


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re read my post and think real hard.
> 
> 
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
Click to expand...

I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You say I am not objective, but that is because you are the partisan here, and you defending Chris Wallace is amazing if one thinks about that for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is job related when it comes to the presidency... how he handles adversity, how he speaks in the public forum, the level of dignity he carries himself with and the respect he shows others are all very important elements for who we elect. Most of those Trump fails at
Click to expand...

. Your biased opinions... Oh well..


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Didn't catch that huge big ole word......... *IF........ *but why speculate like that in order to make your point ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
Click to expand...

. He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Wallace did a great job at the debate. Asked fair and tough questions to both candidates. Also, the "I know you are but what am I" retort you just tried stopped working in grade school
> 
> 
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is job related when it comes to the presidency... how he handles adversity, how he speaks in the public forum, the level of dignity he carries himself with and the respect he shows others are all very important elements for who we elect. Most of those Trump fails at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Your biased opinions... Oh well..
Click to expand...

Not really biased, I was a Trump fan when he entered the race and was really hoping he could flip the switch from entertainer to serious leader, he just failed to do so and he ended up revealing some pretty ugly things about himself.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the evidence against Clinton and trump is the same... both are accused but not convicted, both claim their accusesers are lying. So instead of argument about situatuions that we know nothing about, I'm going to assume they are both guilty... and an abuser is worst than an enabler... and beyond that Trump is just a pompous dipshit who lacks respect and ediquite. He's done
> 
> 
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.
Click to expand...

Oh he is defending himself, such a pretty word, makes it all nice and clean sounding...


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill and Donald are both on the exact same level, don't fool yourself. They are both disgusting pigs when it comes to respecting women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that one became President as a disgusting pig and the other is having a difficult time because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Bills past actions or any other presidents for that matter, gives Trump an excuse for what he did. The issue with Trump isnt only his past actions it's his inability to carry himself in an honorable, disciplined, and presidential manner.
> 
> Makes for great entertainment but not for a suitable leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No president in the past gives Hillary the reason to attack women in order to protect her perverted husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, true statement. So worse case scenario if trump and Hillary are guilty of what their attackers accuse them of... we have a first degree offender and an enabler. Both suck. Trump is way worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How can you say Trump is a first degree offender with no proof ??
Click to expand...

Huh? The proof against Trump is the same proof Clinton sexually abused anyone ... women coming forward, laying claims of sexual abuse.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary doesn't have clean hands either and is not a candidate that I'm thrilled about, but her defending and standing by her husband isn't even close to the same level of what Bill and Donnie have done. On top of all Trumps words/actions it is the overall discipline and personality that falls way short of acceptable to be our president.
> 
> 
> 
> . Her attacking her husband's accusers is A-ok in your way of thinking eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with a wife sticking up for her husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just a wife eh, but not a woman in power who can destroy the victims lives like this woman had the power to do ?   Come on, now you know better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frame it however you like -- she was a wife sticking up for her husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well then we are poised to elect the TV character Rosanne as our president eh ??  LOL.  If think about it she has the same laugh.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You would think he did a great job, because he was for Hillary in his bull crap... Him bringing up the women, when the people had moved on from that, uhh was highly biased and partisan on his part.  People wanted to hear both candidates on the issues, and then he went and interjected that bull crap.  It was petty and pathetic.. It really showed where Chris Wallace was in the debate, but Trump handled it well... They are on Trump's case about saying he was going to sue his accusers, but then people like Chris Wallace can surprise or bring up such bull crap during a debate between the two candidates were trying to speak on the issues for the people, and were being good ???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is job related when it comes to the presidency... how he handles adversity, how he speaks in the public forum, the level of dignity he carries himself with and the respect he shows others are all very important elements for who we elect. Most of those Trump fails at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Your biased opinions... Oh well..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really biased, I was a Trump fan when he entered the race and was really hoping he could flip the switch from entertainer to serious leader, he just failed to do so and he ended up revealing some pretty ugly things about himself.
Click to expand...

. Yeah, but Hillary ??????  Wow.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was bull crap to bring up wiki leaks and the Clinton foundation then, right?? Most Dems would say they have moved on from those issues. Agreed? Be objective now, it's gotta work both ways
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you know the difference between job related and not job related ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All is job related when it comes to the presidency... how he handles adversity, how he speaks in the public forum, the level of dignity he carries himself with and the respect he shows others are all very important elements for who we elect. Most of those Trump fails at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Your biased opinions... Oh well..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really biased, I was a Trump fan when he entered the race and was really hoping he could flip the switch from entertainer to serious leader, he just failed to do so and he ended up revealing some pretty ugly things about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but Hillary ??????  Wow.
Click to expand...

Yeah Hillary sucks too... but she has respect, discipline, competence and policy knowledge at a whole difference level than Trump, so unfortunately she is the only feasible option out of the two


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The enabler is just as bad, and how you can't see that is just amazing really.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he is defending himself, such a pretty word, makes it all nice and clean sounding...
Click to expand...

. Just depends on what side of the fence your on doesn't it ??  Either you have someone doing the dirty work for you (hiding behind that someone), or you are a victim defending yourself until proven guilty.  We know who it was hiding behind someone.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both wrong, the abuser is much much worse that the wife who defends her cheating husband. The fact you can't see that shows your blinders
> 
> 
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he is defending himself, such a pretty word, makes it all nice and clean sounding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just depends on what side of the fence your on doesn't it ??  Either you have someone doing the dirty work for you (hiding behind that someone), or you are a victim defending yourself until proven guilty.  We know who it was hiding behind someone.
Click to expand...

what does that have to do with anything? Trump has a dozen women accusing him of sexual assault, he has publicly smeared them and has threatened to sue all of them. What exactly did Hillary do that was worse than that?


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You love that word defend don't you ???  Makes it all nice and clean sounding, but why don't you use the more appropriate word here (DESTROY), because that was what Hillary was up to.... Ohhh, and so your a blame the victims kind of person I see.  So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he is defending himself, such a pretty word, makes it all nice and clean sounding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just depends on what side of the fence your on doesn't it ??  Either you have someone doing the dirty work for you (hiding behind that someone), or you are a victim defending yourself until proven guilty.  We know who it was hiding behind someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with anything? Trump has a dozen women accusing him of sexual assault, he has publicly smeared them and has threatened to sue all of them. What exactly did Hillary do that was worse than that?
Click to expand...

. Good grief... So sad your partisanship is.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> what does that have to do with anything? Trump has a dozen women accusing him of sexual assault, he has publicly smeared them and has threatened to sue all of them. What exactly did Hillary do that was worse than that?



Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material.  Lying to Congress under oath.  Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use the word destroy but I'm. It a manipulative partisan hack so I'll stick to the facts. And for the record however you characterize what Hillary did you have to do the same for Trump. I guess it's fine for him to DESTROY the women that he assaulted? Do you know what double standard means?
> 
> 
> 
> . He, he is defending himself, where as Mylania isn't using her power to try and destroy these women for Trump like Hillary figured she had to for Bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he is defending himself, such a pretty word, makes it all nice and clean sounding...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Just depends on what side of the fence your on doesn't it ??  Either you have someone doing the dirty work for you (hiding behind that someone), or you are a victim defending yourself until proven guilty.  We know who it was hiding behind someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that have to do with anything? Trump has a dozen women accusing him of sexual assault, he has publicly smeared them and has threatened to sue all of them. What exactly did Hillary do that was worse than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Good grief... So sad your partisanship is.
Click to expand...

Is that how you answer a question?


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with anything? Trump has a dozen women accusing him of sexual assault, he has publicly smeared them and has threatened to sue all of them. What exactly did Hillary do that was worse than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material.  Lying to Congress under oath.  Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.
Click to expand...

We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.



You asked what Hil-Liar did worse than Trump and I answered.  Nothing I posted was a lie either unless you care to challenge me on it.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Hil-Liar did worse than Trump and I answered.  Nothing I posted was a lie either unless you care to challenge me on it.
Click to expand...


*Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
Which enemy got what information? Show proof.  Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.


*Lying to Congress under oath.* 
What did she lie about?

*Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Hil-Liar did worse than Trump and I answered.  Nothing I posted was a lie either unless you care to challenge me on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof.  Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.
> 
> 
> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?
> 
> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?
Click to expand...






Slade3200 said:


> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof. Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.



No, you don't shell out the money for that reason.  You have a private server so you can destroy evidence when called for it, and that's exactly what she did.  It's called Bleach Bit, and nobody  Bleach Bits yoga lessons and wedding plans.  

Nobody can prove what was taken out of their server until whoever took the material exposes it to the public.  What we do know is that her server didn't even have the basic encryption protection on it so any high school geek could have broke into it.  And.......if you listen to Comey's entire testimony below, he explains that it was possible on that server.  



Slade3200 said:


> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?



All kinds of things.  Here, take a look for yourself: 




Slade3200 said:


> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?



Good question, why wasn't she given the fact only the Justice Department can file charges?  Maybe Bill asked Lynch not to when he had that meeting on her plane.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Hil-Liar did worse than Trump and I answered.  Nothing I posted was a lie either unless you care to challenge me on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof.  Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.
> 
> 
> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?
> 
> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof. Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't shell out the money for that reason.  You have a private server so you can destroy evidence when called for it, and that's exactly what she did.  It's called Bleach Bit, and nobody  Bleach Bits yoga lessons and wedding plans.
> 
> Nobody can prove what was taken out of their server until whoever took the material exposes it to the public.  What we do know is that her server didn't even have the basic encryption protection on it so any high school geek could have broke into it.  And.......if you listen to Comey's entire testimony below, he explains that it was possible on that server.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All kinds of things.  Here, take a look for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question, why wasn't she given the fact only the Justice Department can file charges?  Maybe Bill asked Lynch not to when he had that meeting on her plane.
Click to expand...

Don't be so fucking stupid. If she had lied to Congress, which is run by Republicans, they'd be stringing her up alive right now.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> Don't be so fucking stupid. If she had lied to Congress, which is run by Republicans, they'd be stringing her up alive right now.



Don't be so fucken stupid.  The only one that can bring charges is the Justice Department.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about the women abuse situation. We can dive into your list of distorted untrue accusations if you'd like in a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what Hil-Liar did worse than Trump and I answered.  Nothing I posted was a lie either unless you care to challenge me on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof.  Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.
> 
> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?
> 
> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Using an unsecured server that allowed our enemies to get hold of our classified material. *
> Which enemy got what information? Show proof. Interesting side note I'm surprised that nobody has brought up that when Clinton was SOS, the State department was hacked and wikileaks released all kinds of classified and damning information about our military operations... do you remember that. Kind of makes sense why Clinton wanted to keep her personal email account on a private server.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't shell out the money for that reason.  You have a private server so you can destroy evidence when called for it, and that's exactly what she did.  It's called Bleach Bit, and nobody  Bleach Bits yoga lessons and wedding plans.
> 
> Nobody can prove what was taken out of their server until whoever took the material exposes it to the public.  What we do know is that her server didn't even have the basic encryption protection on it so any high school geek could have broke into it.  And.......if you listen to Comey's entire testimony below, he explains that it was possible on that server.
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lying to Congress under oath.*
> What did she lie about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All kinds of things.  Here, take a look for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Destroying evidence subpoenaed by the Congress.*
> Sounds like a serious offense, why wasn't she prosecuted for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question, why wasn't she given the fact only the Justice Department can file charges?  Maybe Bill asked Lynch not to when he had that meeting on her plane.
Click to expand...

So the state department got hacked and wikileaks spread classified info all over during Clintons appointment, while her private emails stayed nice and safe on her dangerous server. You just assume it was hacked to make your argument sound stronger, but there is no evidence and none of these missing emails have been leaked... Interesting.

The only lie i've heard her accused of is saying that she didn't send or receive classified emails.  She was either lying or she was mistaken and thought she had only used that server for private business... Seeing that out of tens of thousands of emails only a couple incorrectly marked emails were found, I believe most people are going to chalk that one up to a mistake, not a lie. 

As to your bleach bit comment... Look at the frenzy over these WikiLeaks emails. She is running for president and has millions of people trying to dig up whatever kind of dirt they can on her, so now that her emails are up for grabs, I assume the order was send anything work related to the FBI and erase all personal emails.

Was there likely a cover up and other classified emails deleted... I'd say probably. Is there evidence of anything?  No. 

Do I give her a free pass? No. I think she is shady and secretive and i wish there was a better candidate to vote for... But there just isn't


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> So the state department got hacked and wikileaks spread classified info all over during Clintons appointment, while her private emails stayed nice and safe on her dangerous server. You just assume it was hacked to make your argument sound stronger, but there is no evidence and none of these missing emails have been leaked... Interesting.
> 
> The only lie i've heard her accused of is saying that she didn't send or receive classified emails. She was either lying or she was mistaken and thought she had only used that server for private business... Seeing that out of tens of thousands of emails only a couple incorrectly marked emails were found, I believe most people are going to chalk that one up to a mistake, not a lie.
> 
> As to your bleach bit comment... Look at the frenzy over these WikiLeaks emails. She is running for president and has millions of people trying to dig up whatever kind of dirt they can on her, so now that her emails are up for grabs, I assume the order was send anything work related to the FBI and erase all personal emails.
> 
> Was there likely a cover up and other classified emails deleted... I'd say probably. Is there evidence of anything? No.
> 
> Do I give her a free pass? No. I think she is shady and secretive and i wish there was a better candidate to vote for... But there just isn't



I know what Wiki does, but this is the first time anybody claimed what they spread around was classified.  

Hil-Liar said she turned over all her work related emails.  She lied.  In fact, Comey said "thousands."   She even destroyed government cell phones (over a dozen of them) at times using just a hammer.  She said she never sent or received classified emails, she lied.  

You bring up the point that thus far, nobody has leaked anything coming from Hil-Liars server.  I would rather they did to be honest, because if she does become our President, then whoever might have those documents can use them to blackmail our new President.  Some of those enemies could include Iran (who is working tirelessly for nuclear arms) China, Russia, North Korea, just to name a few.  

But lets not worry about that.  Let's worry that Trump said he grabbed some women over 11 years ago.  

Sorry, but Hillary has repeatedly proven herself to be irresponsible, dishonest, unhealthy, and very unfriendly according to people that worked for her.  She has said she's for open borders.  She has never denied that she will put justices on the Supreme Court that will violate our second amendment thus disarming the public.  

I'll vote for the candidate that has no threat havnging over his head that could force him to make precarious decisions on behalf of our country.  You can vote for Hillary.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. If she had lied to Congress, which is run by Republicans, they'd be stringing her up alive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucken stupid.  The only one that can bring charges is the Justice Department.
Click to expand...

They could open investigations, holding hearings, write reports, publicly lambaste her.

They can't because she didn't lie.


----------



## Dragonlady

Etherion said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Christians who don't support abortion but also don't think the federal government needs to outlaw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said anything about outlawing it. Hillary's positions on abortion are unconscionable, she supports the idea of aborting the child on the 8th month, 29th day, 23rd hour.
> 
> That makes me sick to my stomach.
Click to expand...


No she doesn't.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> They could open investigations, holding hearings, write reports, publicly lambaste her.
> 
> They can't because she didn't lie.



It wouldn't do any good because the justice department is just as corrupt as everybody else in this administration.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could open investigations, holding hearings, write reports, publicly lambaste her.
> 
> They can't because she didn't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't do any good because the justice department is just as corrupt as everybody else in this administration.
Click to expand...

Of course it would do good for the right. It would sway public opinion and it would pressure the DOJ to do something. If nothing else, it would cost her votes. They're not doing shit about it because she didn't lie.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. If she had lied to Congress, which is run by Republicans, they'd be stringing her up alive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucken stupid.  The only one that can bring charges is the Justice Department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could open investigations, holding hearings, write reports, publicly lambaste her.
> 
> They can't because she didn't lie.
Click to expand...

That's not what Comey said when he testified before Congress.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucking stupid. If she had lied to Congress, which is run by Republicans, they'd be stringing her up alive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so fucken stupid.  The only one that can bring charges is the Justice Department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could open investigations, holding hearings, write reports, publicly lambaste her.
> 
> They can't because she didn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what Comey said when he testified before Congress.
Click to expand...

When Comey was asked whether Hillary Clinton lied or misled the investigation in any way, his answer was *“We have no basis to conclude she lied to the FBI.”*

Fact check: FBI Director confirmed under oath that Hillary Clinton never lied about her email


----------



## easyt65

Comey Testifies Clinton Email Claims ‘not True’ At Heated Hill Hearing

1.  At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. ... “That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,” Comey said.
- HILLARY LIED.

1. On her claim that she used one device, *Comey* also said, “She used multiple devices.”
- HILLARY LIED.

2. And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, *thousands* that were not returned.”
- HILLARY LIED AND BROKE THE LAW (FOIA / Federal Records Act)


Despite the Testimony, despite the transcripts, despite the evidence, and despite the TRUTH, liberals keep repeating the same lies that earned Hillary 1 x 'FALSE', 1 x 'PANTS ON FIRE', and 4 x 'PINOCCHIOS' from 3 separate Fact Check sites.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I know what Wiki does, but this is the first time anybody claimed what they spread around was classified.
> 
> Hil-Liar said she turned over all her work related emails. She lied. In fact, Comey said "thousands." She even destroyed government cell phones (over a dozen of them) at times using just a hammer. She said she never sent or received classified emails, she lied.



So what? 

What does any of that have to do with the price of Tea in China? 

Okay, guy, this might be an interesting discussion, if your side hadn't nominated a dangerous Nazi crazy person.  

But since you did, I'm just not going to get worked up over how many e-mails weren't retained or turned over... because it isn't that important.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> When Comey was asked whether Hillary Clinton lied or misled the investigation in any way, his answer was *“We have no basis to conclude she lied to the FBI.”*
> 
> Fact check: FBI Director confirmed under oath that Hillary Clinton never lied about her email



Thank you for demonstrating how Liberals twist things (a la 'definition of 'Is') to make it APPEAR they did not lie, cheat, steal, or break the law.
*
Comey specifically said Hillary did not lie TO THE FBI*, but he proved / answered that her responses UNDER OATH to *Congress* were *LIES*! Hillary PERJURED herself before Congress...ACCORDING TO COMEY!

According to Comey, Hillary DID lie to Congress, DID send/receive classified, DID use more than 1 device, DID withhold State Department-related documents in violation of the FOIA and The Federal Records Act. His testimony and link I provided prove that.

She had nothing to lose by telling the FBI the truth, as we all know now that the FBI was PAID OFF to NOT recommend Indictment.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Comey Testifies Clinton Email Claims ‘not True’ At Heated Hill Hearing
> 
> 1.  At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. ... “That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,” Comey said.
> - HILLARY LIED.


_Although there is much disagreement about his conclusions, Director *Comey made it clear* during his testimony last week that the FBI did not believe Clinton had the sophistication to understand the classification system._



easyt65 said:


> 1. On her claim that she used one device, *Comey* also said, “She used multiple devices.”
> - HILLARY LIED.


_However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology.  Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department._



easyt65 said:


> 2. And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, *thousands* that were not returned.”
> - HILLARY LIED AND BROKE THE LAW (FOIA / Federal Records Act)
> 
> 
> Despite the Testimony, despite the transcripts, despite the evidence, and despite the TRUTH, liberals keep repeating the same lies that earned Hillary 1 x 'FALSE', 1 x 'PANTS ON FIRE', and 4 x 'PINOCCHIOS' from 3 separate Fact Check sites.


_This statement was not true, as Director Comey explained in his statement on July 5. “The lawyers doing the sorting for Secretary Clinton in 2014 did not individually read the content of all of her e-mails, as we did for those available to us; instead, they relied on header information and used search terms to try to find all work-related e-mails…,” Comey said.  At the hearing last week, Comey reaffirmed this finding in response to questioning from Congressman Trey Gowdy, stating that her lawyers did not read every email.

*The key issue will be whether Clinton knew the statement was false at the time she made it* — or if the statement was made with a reckless disregard for the truth._

http://lawnewz.com/


----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hil-Liar said she turned over all her work related emails. She lied. In
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...

 
So what?

It means Hillary broke the law - both the FOIA and the Federal Records Act.
- Comey said he found thousands of documents not turned over. That means she could be charged 1 count of violating FOIA and the FRA for each document - 2 violations per document/email. Thousands of documents = thousands of counts of breaking the law.

It means Hillary committed Perjury before Congress, more crimes that should have resulted in her sharing Scooter Libby's old jail cell with Eric Holder, who was already protected from his Perjury crimes prior to his stepping down.

It means Hillary Clinton is not only a liar but a criminal. Because she is being protected from those crimes does not mean they aren't crimes that were committed. Comey made it clear they were crimes and that she did commit them.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hil-Liar said she turned over all her work related emails. She lied. In
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> It means Hillary broke the law - both the FOIA and the Federal Records Act.
> - Comey said he found thousands of documents not turned over. That means she could be charged 1 count of violating FOIA and the FRA for each document - 2 violations per document/email. Thousands of documents = thousands of counts of breaking the law.
> 
> It means Hillary committed Perjury before Congress, more crimes that should have resulted in her sharing Scooter Libby's old jail cell with Eric Holder, who was already protected from his Perjury crimes prior to his stepping down.
> 
> It means Hillary Clinton is not only a liar but a criminal. Because she is being protected from those crimes does not mean they aren't crimes that were committed. Comey made it clear they were crimes and that she did commit them.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Since when do you rightards give a shit about perjury??

Y'all sure as hell didn't care when you cheered Bush for commuting Libby's sentence after he was *convicted* of lying to the FBI.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Testifies Clinton Email Claims ‘not True’ At Heated Hill Hearing
> 
> 1.  At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. ... “That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,” Comey said.
> - HILLARY LIED.
> 
> 
> 
> _Although there is much disagreement about his conclusions, Director *Comey made it clear* during his testimony last week that the FBI did not believe Clinton had the sophistication to understand the classification system._
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On her claim that she used one device, *Comey* also said, “She used multiple devices.”
> - HILLARY LIED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology.  Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department._
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, *thousands* that were not returned.”
> - HILLARY LIED AND BROKE THE LAW (FOIA / Federal Records Act)
> 
> 
> Despite the Testimony, despite the transcripts, despite the evidence, and despite the TRUTH, liberals keep repeating the same lies that earned Hillary 1 x 'FALSE', 1 x 'PANTS ON FIRE', and 4 x 'PINOCCHIOS' from 3 separate Fact Check sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _This statement was not true, as Director Comey explained in his statement on July 5. “The lawyers doing the sorting for Secretary Clinton in 2014 did not individually read the content of all of her e-mails, as we did for those available to us; instead, they relied on header information and used search terms to try to find all work-related e-mails…,” Comey said.  At the hearing last week, Comey reaffirmed this finding in response to questioning from Congressman Trey Gowdy, stating that her lawyers did not read every email.
> 
> *The key issue will be whether Clinton knew the statement was false at the time she made it* — or if the statement was made with a reckless disregard for the truth._
> 
> Why Hillary Clinton Will Not be Charged for Lying to Congress — Even Though She Did
Click to expand...

I am not arguing with you that Hillary Clinton is STUPID; however, ignorance is no excuse for the law. She was supposed to have received training. She signed a document saying she understood and accepted the responsibility. Now she / you want to claim her ignorance releases her of that responsibility? 

And thank you for making the case why she should NOT be President - she's too stupid and technology-challenged.


BTW, are you saying Hillary is too stupid to COUNT? She testified she only used 1 (ONE) device - as Comey pointed out she used MULTIPLE! (That's BULLSHIT you smell - claiming she is ;technology-challenged, doesn't understand, etc!)

Comey made it clear over and over regarding what Hillary stated: *'THAT'S NOT TRUE*!'

LIE, DENY, & JUSTIFY...all on display in her defense!


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comey Testifies Clinton Email Claims ‘not True’ At Heated Hill Hearing
> 
> 1.  At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. ... “That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,” Comey said.
> - HILLARY LIED.
> 
> 
> 
> _Although there is much disagreement about his conclusions, Director *Comey made it clear* during his testimony last week that the FBI did not believe Clinton had the sophistication to understand the classification system._
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. On her claim that she used one device, *Comey* also said, “She used multiple devices.”
> - HILLARY LIED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology.  Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department._
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, *thousands* that were not returned.”
> - HILLARY LIED AND BROKE THE LAW (FOIA / Federal Records Act)
> 
> 
> Despite the Testimony, despite the transcripts, despite the evidence, and despite the TRUTH, liberals keep repeating the same lies that earned Hillary 1 x 'FALSE', 1 x 'PANTS ON FIRE', and 4 x 'PINOCCHIOS' from 3 separate Fact Check sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _This statement was not true, as Director Comey explained in his statement on July 5. “The lawyers doing the sorting for Secretary Clinton in 2014 did not individually read the content of all of her e-mails, as we did for those available to us; instead, they relied on header information and used search terms to try to find all work-related e-mails…,” Comey said.  At the hearing last week, Comey reaffirmed this finding in response to questioning from Congressman Trey Gowdy, stating that her lawyers did not read every email.
> 
> *The key issue will be whether Clinton knew the statement was false at the time she made it* — or if the statement was made with a reckless disregard for the truth._
> 
> Why Hillary Clinton Will Not be Charged for Lying to Congress — Even Though She Did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not arguing with you that Hillary Clinton is STUPID; however, ignorance is no excuse for the law. She was supposed to have received training. She signed a document saying she understood and accepted the responsibility. Now she / you want to claim her ignorance releases her of that responsibility?
> 
> And thank you for making the case why she should NOT be President - she's too stupid and technology-challenged.
> 
> 
> BTW, are you saying Hillary is too stupid to COUNT? She testified she only used 1 (ONE) device - as Comey pointed out she used MULTIPLE! (That's BULLSHIT you smell - claiming she is ;technology-challenged, doesn't understand, etc!)
> 
> Comey made it clear over and over regarding what Hillary stated: *'THAT'S NOT TRUE*!'
> 
> LIE, DENY, & JUSTIFY...all on display in her defense!
Click to expand...

It is an excuse when you're trying to convict someone of perjury. To accomplish that, you have to be able to prove they had knowledge they were lying.


----------



## Wry Catcher

irosie91 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breaking WP: Donald Trump was recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005(Text)*
> Trump recorded having extremely lewd conversation about women in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> The tape obtained by the Post includes audio of Bush and Trump’s conversation inside the bus, as well as audio and video once they emerge from it to begin shooting the segment.
> 
> In that audio, Trump discusses a failed attempt to seduce a woman, whose full name is not given in the video.
> 
> “I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it,” Trump is heard saying. It was unclear when the events he was describing took place. The tape was recorded several months after he married his third wife, Melania.
> 
> “Whoa,” another voice said.
> 
> “I did try and f--- her. She was married,” Trump says.
> 
> Trump continues: “And I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping. She wanted to get some furniture. I said, ‘I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.’”
> 
> “I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married,” Trump says. “Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.”
> 
> At that point in the audio, Trump and Bush appear to notice Arianne Zucker, the actress who is waiting to escort them into the soap opera set.
> 
> “Your girl’s hot as s---, in the purple,” says Bush, who’s now a co-host of NBC’s “Today” show.
> 
> “Whoa!” Trump says. “Whoa!”
> 
> “I’ve gotta use some tic tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump says.“You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful -- I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> “And when you’re a star they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> “Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.
> 
> “Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is all I will say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boys will be boys
Click to expand...


Apparently some boys never grow up.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Since when do you rightards give a shit about perjury??


Always.

- Eric Holder was BUSTED for 3 Felony Counts of Perjury before Congress trying to help cover-up Barry's ON-GOING Fast and furious Scandal. Congress played back his own testimony to him to show he lied. Barry kept him from being indicted...when Holder should have been put in the very same jail cell in which HE placed Scooter Libby for Perjury.

- John Koskinen, current head of the IRS, was ALSO busted for Felony Perjury before Congress - same story. Koskinen was protected from indictment AND from being fired.

- Hillary Clinton, as proven through the testimony of FBI Director Comey, Perjured herself before Congress...and was ALSO protected from indictment....


....proving Barak Hussein Obama has run the most lawless Presidency in US history!


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> It is an excuse when you're trying to convict someone of perjury. To accomplish that, you have to be able to prove they had knowledge they were lying.


Hillary testified before Congress that she was only using 1 device.... AGAIN, are you saying Hillary was / is so stupid she can't count?

Again, thank you for providing the argument as to why Hillary should be disqualified to run for President - too stupid to count above '1'.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you rightards give a shit about perjury??
> 
> 
> 
> Always.
Click to expand...

You mean always as long as the perjurer is not a Republican.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an excuse when you're trying to convict someone of perjury. To accomplish that, you have to be able to prove they had knowledge they were lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary testified before Congress that she was only using 1 device.... AGAIN, are you saying Hillary was / is so stupid she can't count?
> 
> Again, thank you for providing the argument as to why Hillary should be disqualified to run for President - too stupid to count above '1'.
Click to expand...

Read it again ... this time, try absorbing Comey's testimony....

_However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology. Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department.
_​


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you rightards give a shit about perjury??
> 
> 
> 
> Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean always as long as the perjurer is not a Republican.
Click to expand...

*No, I said what I meant.* Once again Liberals have to create FALSE NARRATIVES so they can have something to argue against.

Funny how you side-stepped the 3 BLATANT cases where Obama protected his Cabinet members / appointees and the ENABLER.

Libby was the scape-goat for a long, lengthy witch hunt of Bush, which resulted in NOTHING except Libby going to jail for perjury...for not remembering exact dates and events...of things that had nothing to do with Bush. Libs were pressured for results of their investigations, though - Libby was it. Compared to Holder, Koskinen, and Hillary, he was 4th in that line of Perjurers. Still, he DID lie under oath and paid the price. Liberals have no idea what that means because 'accountability' is not in their dictionary.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Read it again ... this time, try absorbing Comey's testimony....
> 
> _However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology. Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department.
> _​



Read THIS again...slowly...comprehend it this time....

Hillary's STUPIDITY does *not* eliminate *HER* responsibility to obey the law. *She signed documents stating she understood and would comply*. *She didn't*.

AGAIN, are you suggesting '_Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology' _means she is TOO STUPID TO COUNT HIGHER THAN 1 (ONE)?  She testified she only used 1 device...and Comey clearly stated this was a lie, that she used 'MULTIPLE'. Her own staff testified how they destroyed cell phone*S */ Computer*S* with hammers.

You are still _LYING, DENYING, and JUSTIFYING!
_
...but thanks again for making the case why she should not be President:
_
'Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology' 
- _Technology-challenged President who can't even understand how to operate 2 e-mails on 1 phone, yet Liberals want to put her in charge of drone technology / assassination programs, NSA surveillance, and / or the nuclear arsenal of the US.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do you rightards give a shit about perjury??
> 
> 
> 
> Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean always as long as the perjurer is not a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No, I said what I meant.* Once again Liberals have to create FALSE NARRATIVES so they can have something to argue against.
> 
> Funny how you side-stepped the 3 BLATANT cases where Obama protected his Cabinet members / appointees and the ENABLER.
> 
> Libby was the scape-goat for a long, lengthy witch hunt of Bush, which resulted in NOTHING except Libby going to jail for perjury...for not remembering exact dates and events...of things that had nothing to do with Bush. Libs were pressured for results of their investigations, though - Libby was it. Compared to Holder, Koskinen, and Hillary, he was 4th in that line of Perjurers. Still, he DID lie under oath and paid the price. Liberals have no idea what that means because 'accountability' is not in their dictionary.
Click to expand...

Ummm ... Libby did NOT go to jail.

You claim you meant what you said -- and then proceed to prove me right as you make excuses for Libby.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it again ... this time, try absorbing Comey's testimony....
> 
> _However, *Director Comey also testified* about Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology. Thus, it is arguable that Clinton may not have understood that multiple servers were used during her time at the State Department.
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read THIS again...slowly...comprehend it this time....
> 
> Hillary's STUPIDITY does *not* eliminate *HER* responsibility to obey the law. *She signed documents stating she understood and would comply*. *She didn't*.
> 
> AGAIN, are you suggesting '_Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology' _means she is TOO STUPID TO COUNT HIGHER THAN 1 (ONE)?  She testified she only used 1 device...and Comey clearly stated this was a lie, that she used 'MULTIPLE'. Her own staff testified how they destroyed cell phone*S */ Computer*S* with hammers.
> 
> You are still _LYING, DENYING, and JUSTIFYING!
> _
> ...but thanks again for making the case why she should not be President:
> _
> 'Clinton’s lack of technical sophistication in understanding email technology'
> - _Technology-challenged President who can't even understand how to operate 2 e-mails on 1 phone, yet Liberals want to put her in charge of drone technology / assassination programs, NSA surveillance, and / or the nuclear arsenal of the US.
Click to expand...

Dayam, you're so stupid, you can't comprehend what Comey said .... I'll translate it for ya ... to prove Hillary lied about having only one server, it would have to be proven she knew there was more than one server. That's the bar you can't lift.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> You claim you meant what you said -- and then proceed to prove me right as you make excuses for Libby.


I didn't make excuses for Libby. Re-read where I say 'He did break the law'.

FYI:

"...the presiding trial judge, Reggie B. Walton, sentenced Libby to 30 months in federal prison, a fine of $250,000, and two years of supervised release, including 400 hours of community service, and then ordered Libby to begin his sentence immediately. On July 2, 2007, when Libby's appeal of Walton's order failed, President Bush commuted Libby's 30-month prison sentence, leaving the other parts of his sentence intact."

Eric holder, Obama's Attorney General was caught red-handed 'obstructing justice' and committing multiple Felony Counts of Perjury - just like Libby was - saw to it that Scooter Libby was indicted and whose case went to trial. 

Bush allowed Justice to run it's course in Libby's case, something that Barry refused to do. Barry, instead, stepped in and refused to allow his Attorney General to be indicted. Barry refused to allow Hillary to be indicted for her crimes. Barry also refused to allow Julian Castro and hartry Reid to be indicted for their crimes, saying the reason he did so was because _'they are sorry'_.  Obama helped negotiate the Non-indictment and firing of his Head of the IRS, John Koskinen for his crimes of Obstruction of justice and Perjury. 

Part of the reason why, in my opinion, is his own 'Legacy':  Libby, former advisor to the VP, is the highest-ranking White House official convicted in a government scandal. Eric Holder was Obama's Attorney General. Hillary Clinton was his Secretary of State. Julian Castro was / is Barry's Secretary of the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development. Harry Reid - Senate Majority Leader & Democrat. Not only would the indictment of Holder and Hillary set a new record for the highest ranking WH officials convicted but to have SO MANY Obama cabinet members / appointees indicted would cement him as having the most lawless administration _evuh_.


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> Dayam, you're so stupid, you can't comprehend what Comey said .... I'll translate it for ya ... to prove Hillary lied about having only one server, it would have to be proven she knew there was more than one server. That's the bar you can't lift.


The only way Comey does NOT say Hillary Perjured herself and did NOT break the law is when Libs like you try to TRANSLATE what he said. 


"At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. "
- *That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,”* Comey said.

*WHO THE HELL needs translation*, _other than a Liberal trying to argue Hillary did not Perjure herself before Congress / did nothing wrong._


"On her claim that she used one device, Comey also said, “*She used multiple devices*.”

Again, who the hell needs what Comey said translated, unless you're an illegal, a 'refugee', or a desperate Liberal trying to argue Crooked Hillary did not Perjure herself?!


"And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, thousands that were not returned.”

Thanks for the offer of your own personal Liberal translation of what Comey said under oath before congress, but I think I will stick with EXACTLY what Comey said. If you find what he said hard to comprehend then I suggest you find a 10yo read it and explain it to you.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim you meant what you said -- and then proceed to prove me right as you make excuses for Libby.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make excuses for Libby. Re-read where I say 'He did break the law'.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> "...the presiding trial judge, Reggie B. Walton, sentenced Libby to 30 months in federal prison, a fine of $250,000, and two years of supervised release, including 400 hours of community service, and then ordered Libby to begin his sentence immediately. On July 2, 2007, when Libby's appeal of Walton's order failed, President Bush commuted Libby's 30-month prison sentence, leaving the other parts of his sentence intact."
> 
> Eric holder, Obama's Attorney General was caught red-handed 'obstructing justice' and committing multiple Felony Counts of Perjury - just like Libby was - saw to it that Scooter Libby was indicted and whose case went to trial.
> 
> Bush allowed Justice to run it's course in Libby's case, something that Barry refused to do. Barry, instead, stepped in and refused to allow his Attorney General to be indicted. Barry refused to allow Hillary to be indicted for her crimes. Barry also refused to allow Julian Castro and hartry Reid to be indicted for their crimes, saying the reason he did so was because _'they are sorry'_.  Obama helped negotiate the Non-indictment and firing of his Head of the IRS, John Koskinen for his crimes of Obstruction of justice and Perjury.
> 
> Part of the reason why, in my opinion, is his own 'Legacy':  Libby, former advisor to the VP, is the highest-ranking White House official convicted in a government scandal. Eric Holder was Obama's Attorney General. Hillary Clinton was his Secretary of State. Julian Castro was / is Barry's Secretary of the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development. Harry Reid - Senate Majority Leader & Democrat. Not only would the indictment of Holder and Hillary set a new record for the highest ranking WH officials convicted but to have SO MANY Obama cabinet members / appointees indicted would cement him as having the most lawless administration _evuh_.
Click to expand...

He broke the law and didn't go to jail. The right cheered Bush for that.

So don't waste any more of my time pretending like you righties give a shit about perjury.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayam, you're so stupid, you can't comprehend what Comey said .... I'll translate it for ya ... to prove Hillary lied about having only one server, it would have to be proven she knew there was more than one server. That's the bar you can't lift.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way Comey does NOT say Hillary Perjured herself and did NOT break the law is when Libs like you try to TRANSLATE what he said.
> 
> 
> "At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. "
> - *That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,”* Comey said.
> 
> *WHO THE HELL needs translation*, _other than a Liberal trying to argue Hillary did not Perjure herself before Congress / did nothing wrong._
> 
> 
> "On her claim that she used one device, Comey also said, “*She used multiple devices*.”
> 
> Again, who the hell needs what Comey said translated, unless you're an illegal, a 'refugee', or a desperate Liberal trying to argue Crooked Hillary did not Perjure herself?!
> 
> 
> "And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “No, we found work-related emails, thousands that were not returned.”
> 
> Thanks for the offer of your own personal Liberal translation of what Comey said under oath before congress, but I think I will stick with EXACTLY what Comey said. If you find what he said hard to comprehend then I suggest you find a 10yo read it and explain it to you.
Click to expand...

I already responded to this in post #2151. And I quote Comey, not my own "personal Liberal translation."


----------



## easyt65

Faun said:


> I already responded to this in post #2151. And I quote Comey, not my own "personal Liberal translation."


At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. "
- *That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,”* Comey said.




NO TRANSLATION NEEDED - HILLARY LIED / PERJURED HERSELF ACCORDING TO FBI DIRECTOR COMEY.


----------



## easyt65

"On her claim that she used *one* device, Comey also said, “*She used multiple devices*.”


NO TRANSLATION NEEDED - HILLARY LIED / PERJURED HERSELF ACCORDING TO FBI DIRECTOR COMEY.


----------



## easyt65

"And on her claim that she turned over all work-related emails, he said, “*No*, we found work-related emails, *thousands that were not returned*.”

NO TRANSLATION NEEDED - HILLARY LIED / PERJURED HERSELF ACCORDING TO FBI DIRECTOR COMEY.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

They aren't even really trying now- 
Donna BrazileVerified account 
‏@donnabrazile 
2 weeks out from Election Day, Pence will be in normally solidly red Utah & Trump will be in solid blue DC at the opening of his new hotel.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> So what?
> 
> It means Hillary broke the law - both the FOIA and the Federal Records Act.



So what?  

How does that affect you life in any way?


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> Libby was the scape-goat for a long, lengthy witch hunt of Bush, which resulted in NOTHING except Libby going to jail for perjury...for not remembering exact dates and events...of things that had nothing to do with Bush. Libs were pressured for results of their investigations, though - Libby was it.



Libby never went to jail.  And while I agree his case was a sham and a travesty, the guy who carried it out, Patrick Fitzgerald was a Republican appointee.  

In fact, the whole Plame affair was one Republican Circle Jerk.


----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> And while I agree his case was a sham and a travesty...


Then we agree on something.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while I agree his case was a sham and a travesty...
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree on something.
Click to expand...


But you miss the point of why it was a travesty. 

I think this E-mail Investigation and Monica-Gate are travesties for the same reason why I htink that Iran Contra and Plame-gate were travesties.  It's trying to find a technical violation of the law to undo what you lost at the ballot box. 

So an investigation into weapons for hostages turned into one about whether Cap Weinberger kept a diary or not. 

An investigation into a failed land deal turned into an investigation about whether or not Bill Clinton thinks a blow job is sex. (13% of men don't.) 

An investigation into who leaked the name of Valerie Plame turned into whether or not Scooter Libby remembered a conversation the same way as Tim Russert. 

An investigation into Benghazi turned into whether or not MRs. Clinton used the right kind of email server..

This is silly.


----------



## easyt65

No matter how much the Libs declare it to be so, the WHITE BILL COSBY was NOT Impeached over Lewinski.

Bill Clinton is the 1st sitting President to be dragged into court, and the case involved his Sexual Harassment of a US citizen. During that case he was found by a judge to be engaged in acts of deceit and unethical behavior designed to strip that US citizen of her right to a fair trail and was found in Contempt of Court. For this he was stripped of his license to practice law.

His intentional deceit in trying to win this case was a violation of ethical behavior the legal code of ethics and, again, was an attempt to strip an American of their rights, which he swore an oath to protect and uphold...yet violated. This violation was far more important / pertinent / consequential that an adulterous affair in the WH. Many people did not want to acknowledge Bill did this, that it happened.

Hillary wasn't the only one who attacked Bill's victim. One liberal described her as what one would get oif they dragged a dollar bill through a trailer park - the comment was digusting and an assault on women and sexual assault victims.


----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while I agree his case was a sham and a travesty...
> 
> 
> 
> Then we agree on something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you miss the point of why it was a travesty.
> 
> I think this E-mail Investigation and Monica-Gate are travesties for the same reason why I htink that Iran Contra and Plame-gate were travesties.  It's trying to find a technical violation of the law to undo what you lost at the ballot box.
> 
> So an investigation into weapons for hostages turned into one about whether Cap Weinberger kept a diary or not.
> 
> An investigation into a failed land deal turned into an investigation about whether or not Bill Clinton thinks a blow job is sex. (13% of men don't.)
> 
> An investigation into who leaked the name of Valerie Plame turned into whether or not Scooter Libby remembered a conversation the same way as Tim Russert.
> 
> An investigation into Benghazi turned into whether or not MRs. Clinton used the right kind of email server..
> 
> This is silly.
Click to expand...

Mis-direction, manipulation of the American people - political sleight of hand in changing the focus to protect the crooked / criminal...got it. Agree


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already responded to this in post #2151. And I quote Comey, not my own "personal Liberal translation."
> 
> 
> 
> At that hearing, Clinton had claimed that nothing she sent or received was marked classified. "
> - *That’s not true. … There was classified material emailed,”* Comey said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO TRANSLATION NEEDED - HILLARY LIED / PERJURED HERSELF ACCORDING TO FBI DIRECTOR COMEY.
Click to expand...

Again... answered im post #2151.

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> No matter how much the Libs declare it to be so, the WHITE BILL COSBY was NOT Impeached over Lewinski.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the 1st sitting President to be dragged into court, and the case involved his Sexual Harassment of a US citizen. During that case he was found by a judge to be engaged in acts of deceit and unethical behavior designed to strip that US citizen of her right to a fair trail and was found in Contempt of Court. For this he was stripped of his license to practice law.
> 
> His intentional deceit in trying to win this case was a violation of ethical behavior the legal code of ethics and, again, was an attempt to strip an American of their rights, which he swore an oath to protect and uphold...yet violated. This violation was far more important / pertinent / consequential that an adulterous affair in the WH. Many people did not want to acknowledge Bill did this, that it happened.
> 
> Hillary wasn't the only one who attacked Bill's victim. One liberal described her as what one would get oif they dragged a dollar bill through a trailer park - the comment was digusting and an assault on women and sexual assault victims.


Actually what your post reveals is just how desperate the right is. This thread is about Donald Trump and here you are, desperately trying to derail it towards Bill Clinton. The guy's not even running for president. Meanwhile Trump's hopes towards the White House are going down the drain because his past is coming back to haunt him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> Ummm ... Libby did NOT go to jail.
> 
> You claim you meant what you said -- and then proceed to prove me right as you make excuses for Libby.



He was sentenced to jail.  He was also pardoned.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> So what?
> 
> What does any of that have to do with the price of Tea in China?
> 
> Okay, guy, this might be an interesting discussion, if your side hadn't nominated a dangerous Nazi crazy person.
> 
> But since you did, I'm just not going to get worked up over how many e-mails weren't retained or turned over... because it isn't that important.



Dealing with the nations most sensitive information is of the utmost importance when taking a job like the presidency.  If she didn't have the smarts to dot he job of SOS, she certainly isn't qualified to handle the job of President.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> When Comey was asked whether Hillary Clinton lied or misled the investigation in any way, his answer was *“We have no basis to conclude she lied to the FBI.”*
> 
> Fact check: FBI Director confirmed under oath that Hillary Clinton never lied about her email



That's exactly what he said.  It only goes to prove they didn't ask her (or said they didn't ask her) any of the same questions Congress did.  Don't you think that's a bit strange????  I would think those would be the very first questions one would ask.  It's not a wonder why the FBI is in such disarray now.  Agents and former agents are extremely upset with Comey and his decision to not do his job.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> Of course it would do good for the right. It would sway public opinion and it would pressure the DOJ to do something. If nothing else, it would cost her votes. They're not doing shit about it because she didn't lie.



No, they're not doing anything about it because nothing can be done.  It's "the buck stops here" situation.  Add to that the media hype of Republicans on another witch hunt, it would only hurt them more than help.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... Libby did NOT go to jail.
> 
> You claim you meant what you said -- and then proceed to prove me right as you make excuses for Libby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was sentenced to jail.  He was also pardoned.
Click to expand...

He was not pardoned. You don't know what you're talking about. Regardless, he was convicted and Bush saved him from going to jail. Many om the right cheered Bush for that, proving that perjury means nothing to them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Faun said:


> He was not pardoned. You don't know what you're talking about.



Sorry, wrong choice of words.  He was commuted.


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> Mis-direction, manipulation of the American people - political sleight of hand in changing the focus to protect the crooked / criminal...got it. Agree



Not all. If Reagan didn't go to jail for selling weapons to Iran and diverting the profits to drug-dealing contras that flooded our streets with cocaine, then Hillary shouldn't go to jail for using the wrong e-mail. 

You wingnuts have a selective view of what constitutes a crime.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mis-direction, manipulation of the American people - political sleight of hand in changing the focus to protect the crooked / criminal...got it. Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all. If Reagan didn't go to jail for selling weapons to Iran and diverting the profits to drug-dealing contras that flooded our streets with cocaine, then Hillary shouldn't go to jail for using the wrong e-mail.
> 
> You wingnuts have a selective view of what constitutes a crime.
Click to expand...


You proved Reagan did something ?


----------



## easyt65

BREAKING:

Predatory sexual assault, sexual harassment, rape, AND bullying, demonizing, attacking, and slandering criminal sexual misconduct victims STILL worse than 'locker room talk' over a decade ago.


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You proved Reagan did something ?



there's no debate Reagan did something. The thing was that even though he broke the law, he was given a pass because his intentions were good.  (He was, after all, trying to save American lives.) 



easyt65 said:


> BREAKING:
> 
> Predatory sexual assault, sexual harassment, rape, AND bullying, demonizing, attacking, and slandering criminal sexual misconduct victims STILL worse than 'locker room talk' over a decade ago.



Yeah. Um, Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove all of that and couldn't. 

He couldn't even get a Grand Jury of White people in VA to indict, after a Grand Jury of black folks in DC got sick of his shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

That is a nice POTUS candidate you have there ...be a shame if We the People were to be informed about him
*'Not Wanted': Black Applicants Rejected for Trump Housing Speak Out*
Source: *NBC News*

It wasn't just a gut feeling. After Fortt was turned away from the Queens apartment building twice, the New York City Human Rights Commission sent a white person to the property to apply for an apartment — and the tester was offered the apartment, according to court papers. 

The commission took on Fortt's case, and she says a young Donald Trump appeared with a lawyer at a hearing on behalf of the family real estate company, Trump Management. 

Her case also became part of a federal racial discrimination lawsuit filed by the Justice Department against Donald and Fred Trump that was resolved with a consent decree two years later in which they agreed to terms aimed at preventing discrimination. 

That lawsuit is the basis of a new video from Hillary Clinton's campaign, released Tuesday. The video, which features a tearful interview with a retired nurse who says she was denied an apartment, notes that while the racial discrimination allegations began when Fred Trump was running the company, they persisted after his son became president of the firm.

Read more: 'Not Wanted': Black applicants turned down for Trump housing speak out


----------



## easyt65

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah. Um, Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove all of that and couldn't.
> 
> He couldn't even get a Grand Jury of White people in VA to indict, after a Grand Jury of black folks in DC got sick of his shit.


THE WHITE BILL COSBY was Impeached.

....I wonder if THE ENABLER will get a chance to join him on that extremely short list of Presidents who have been...


----------



## JoeB131

easyt65 said:


> THE WHITE BILL COSBY was Impeached.
> 
> ....I wonder if THE ENABLER will get a chance to join him on that extremely short list of Presidents who have been...



unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if the dying GOP would try such a stupid stunt... 

But probably impeachment has lost any credibility as a process thanks to what you guys did with it in 1999.


----------



## jasonnfree

Damn, over two thousand posts about something tacky Trump maybe said.  Not a word about how the clinton crime duo rapped Haiti.  Maybe it was the crime trio, because the beast's brother hugh got  in on the get rich on the haiti tragedy also.  How could any honest and decent person vote for clinton?

u tube clinton cash - Google Search


----------



## Sun Devil 92

JoeB131 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You proved Reagan did something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no debate Reagan did something. The thing was that even though he broke the law, he was given a pass because his intentions were good.  (He was, after all, trying to save American lives.)
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING:
> 
> Predatory sexual assault, sexual harassment, rape, AND bullying, demonizing, attacking, and slandering criminal sexual misconduct victims STILL worse than 'locker room talk' over a decade ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Um, Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove all of that and couldn't.
> 
> He couldn't even get a Grand Jury of White people in VA to indict, after a Grand Jury of black folks in DC got sick of his shit.
Click to expand...


Really, did they ever charge him.


----------



## Slade3200

jasonnfree said:


> Damn, over two thousand posts about something tacky Trump maybe said.  Not a word about how the clinton crime duo rapped Haiti.  Maybe it was the crime trio, because the beast's brother hugh got  in on the get rich on the haiti tragedy also.  How could any honest and decent person vote for clinton?
> 
> u tube clinton cash - Google Search


Not something tacky he might have said... something criminal he did say and might have acted on, which later brought real accusations that he did assault women from a dozen accusers. Your pivot to the Clinton foundation is in a different thread. It's been covered and discussed... this one apparently has more legs


----------



## JoeB131

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Really, did they ever charge him.



Only because Lawrence Walsh concluded he was too senile to be put on trial.


----------



## jasonnfree

Slade3200 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, over two thousand posts about something tacky Trump maybe said.  Not a word about how the clinton crime duo rapped Haiti.  Maybe it was the crime trio, because the beast's brother hugh got  in on the get rich on the haiti tragedy also.  How could any honest and decent person vote for clinton?
> 
> u tube clinton cash - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Not something tacky he might have said... something criminal he did say and might have acted on, which later brought real accusations that he did assault women from a dozen accusers. Your pivot to the Clinton foundation is in a different thread. It's been covered and discussed... this one apparently has more legs
Click to expand...


I pivoted to another subject of what low lifes clintons are.  I would say criminal, but it seems they're above the law.


NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.



bill clinton will be first lady though.  Maybe.  huma abedin and him might have to fight over that billet.


----------



## Slade3200

jasonnfree said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, over two thousand posts about something tacky Trump maybe said.  Not a word about how the clinton crime duo rapped Haiti.  Maybe it was the crime trio, because the beast's brother hugh got  in on the get rich on the haiti tragedy also.  How could any honest and decent person vote for clinton?
> 
> u tube clinton cash - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Not something tacky he might have said... something criminal he did say and might have acted on, which later brought real accusations that he did assault women from a dozen accusers. Your pivot to the Clinton foundation is in a different thread. It's been covered and discussed... this one apparently has more legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pivoted to another subject of what low lifes clintons are.  I would say criminal, but it seems they're above the law.
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bill clinton will be first lady though.  Maybe.  huma abedin and him might have to fight over that billet.
Click to expand...

Bill and trump are scum when it comes to women... I'd rather have acum as First Lady than as prez. Attack Hillary all you want about her comments about Bills accusers but fact is she has done a ton for women throughout her political career and is running on many women friendly policy issues. That's why it is a losing argument when you retort with the Clinton pivot


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, over two thousand posts about something tacky Trump maybe said.  Not a word about how the clinton crime duo rapped Haiti.  Maybe it was the crime trio, because the beast's brother hugh got  in on the get rich on the haiti tragedy also.  How could any honest and decent person vote for clinton?
> 
> u tube clinton cash - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> Not something tacky he might have said... something criminal he did say and might have acted on, which later brought real accusations that he did assault women from a dozen accusers. Your pivot to the Clinton foundation is in a different thread. It's been covered and discussed... this one apparently has more legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pivoted to another subject of what low lifes clintons are.  I would say criminal, but it seems they're above the law.
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not hear any more crying about Bill Clinton, who btw, newsflash!  is not running for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bill clinton will be first lady though.  Maybe.  huma abedin and him might have to fight over that billet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill and trump are scum when it comes to women... I'd rather have acum as First Lady than as prez. Attack Hillary all you want about her comments about Bills accusers but fact is she has done a ton for women throughout her political career and is running on many women friendly policy issues. That's why it is a losing argument when you retort with the Clinton pivot
Click to expand...

Apparently, it's ok for Trump to attack accusers; but not for Hillary.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## ScienceRocks

*Oct. 23. Porn star Jessica Drake claims Donald Trump offered her $10G, use of his private jet for sex* 

Donald Trump’s offer of $10,000 and the use of his private jet couldn’t turn a porn star into a prostitute. 

Jessica Drake — whose credits include “Sex for Sale” and “Think Pink” — claims she rejected the billionaire’s crude come-ons during a 2006 golf tournament in Lake Tahoe, Calif. 

“This is not acceptable behavior for anyone — much less a presidential candidate,” the adult film star said ........


*Oct. 25. Donald Trump hosted wild parties with sex, cocaine and underage models: report* 

..... Trump allowed the attendees to do whatever drugs they wanted, the photographer said. As guests partied hard on coke and top-shelf liquor, the mogul would stroll from room to room and hook up with girls. 

“He'd wander off with a couple girls. I saw him. He was getting laid like crazy," the photographer said. "Trump was at the heart of it. He loved the attention and in private, he was a total f---ing beast.” .....


*Oct. 28. Former Miss Finland is 12th woman to accuse Donald Trump of sexual assault* 

*Ninni Laaksonen, a former Miss Finland in the Miss Universe competition that Trump once owned, alleged that he ‘grabbed my butt’ during a photo shoot* 

A former beauty queen has become the 12th woman to openly accuse Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump of sexual assault. 
Jessica Drake: porn star is 11th woman to allege Trump sexual misconduct 
Read more 

Ninni Laaksonen, a former Miss Finland in the Miss Universe competition that Trump once owned, alleged in an interview with the Finnish newspaper Ilta-Sanomat that Trump groped her before an appearance on The Late Show with David Letterman in 2006. 

“Before the show we were photographed outside the building,” Laaksonen said, according to a translation provided by The Telegraph. “Trump stood right next to me and suddenly he squeezed my butt. He really grabbed my butt. 

“I don’t think anybody saw it but I flinched and thought: ‘What is happening?’” 

Laaksonen said that she had been told at other events that year that Trump found her attractive because she reminded him of his wife, Melania, whom he had married the year before. 

“Somebody told me there that Trump liked me because I looked like Melania when she was younger,” Laaksonen said. “It left me disgusted.”


----------



## TemplarKormac

I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.


----------



## Slade3200

Etherion said:


> I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.


Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!
Click to expand...

Agreed. Did you hear that Mariah Carey is getting divorced?


----------



## Slade3200

Meathead said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Did you hear that Mariah Carey is getting divorced?
Click to expand...

I did, and she got her boobies upgraded


----------



## Meathead

Slade3200 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Did you hear that Mariah Carey is getting divorced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, and she got her boobies upgraded
Click to expand...

I want to know who gets custody of those and the 34-karat diamond ring.

It's good to talk about things that matter sometimes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!



Exactly.  Who cares if we put trust in a person to handle and protect our national secrets and she betrayed us?  It's just as non-important as Trumps sex life.  

Thank you God for not making me a liberal.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Etherion said:


> I feel sorry for you Matt. This sex thing has become a non issue in light of current events. Enjoy being by yourself now.



It gives him something to do.  He probably spends every day combing the internet for the dumbest Trump stories and starts a thread for each and every one of them.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Slade3200 said:


> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!


Yeah, like Hillary's sentencing.


----------



## candycorn

The gift that keeps on giving.  Trump brags about sexual assault and his knob polishers rush to his defense daily for two months plus.  Nothing could alienate the single largest voting block either faster or more effectively.  

Thanks boys


----------



## Meathead

candycorn said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.  Trump brags about sexual assault and his knob polishers rush to his defense daily for two months plus.  Nothing could alienate the single largest voting block either faster or more effectively.
> 
> Thanks boys


Sexually frustrated aging bimbos are not the largest demographic in the US.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> The gift that keeps on giving. Trump brags about sexual assault and his knob polishers rush to his defense daily for two months plus. Nothing could alienate the single largest voting block either faster or more effectively.
> 
> Thanks boys



And that's the problem with our country.  Some people would rather choose a President over words more than actions.  

Looking at Trumps words, he's a blowhard.  Looking at Hillary's actions, she's a traitor.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving. Trump brags about sexual assault and his knob polishers rush to his defense daily for two months plus. Nothing could alienate the single largest voting block either faster or more effectively.
> 
> Thanks boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the problem with our country.  Some people would rather choose a President over words more than actions.
> 
> Looking at Trumps words, he's a blowhard.  Looking at Hillary's actions, she's a traitor.
Click to expand...


Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing.  Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate.  To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing. Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate. To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.



Right.  She and her old man became multi-millionairs because they speak so well.  That begs the question: if Hillary is so great at speaking where she made all that money, why is it nobody attends her rallies when she's speaking for free?


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing. Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate. To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  She and her old man became multi-millionairs because they speak so well.  That begs the question: if Hillary is so great at speaking where she made all that money, why is it nobody attends her rallies when she's speaking for free?
Click to expand...


Ex pols give speeches for money.  Is this news to you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Ex pols give speeches for money. Is this news to you?



Making that kind of money is.  If Bill just left the White House, yes, it's very much on the level.   But the guys been out of office almost 20 years now and his voice is as annoying as hers.  Yes, he made money for speaking engagements, but he wasn't paid for speaking.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing.  Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate.  To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.



You don't have to be smarter than amoeba to realize that finding Hillary's emails on her aide's pedophile husband laptop is a treason. You do realize that, right? Oh wait... sorry.


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex pols give speeches for money. Is this news to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making that kind of money is.  If Bill just left the White House, yes, it's very much on the level.   But the guys been out of office almost 20 years now and his voice is as annoying as hers.  Yes, he made money for speaking engagements, but he wasn't paid for speaking.
Click to expand...


And this is where the tenuous relationship with facts becomes becomes more strained:

"he made money for speaking engagements but he wasn't paid for speaking"....oh...Okay.


----------



## candycorn

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing.  Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate.  To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be smarter than amoeba to realize that finding Hillary's emails on her aide's pedophile husband laptop is a treason. You do realize that, right? Oh wait... sorry.
Click to expand...


Your version of what does and does not constitute "treason" is quite humorous.


----------



## Ame®icano

candycorn said:


> Ex pols give speeches for money.  Is this news to you?



Yes, they do. That could make all senators and congressman billionaires.

I don't know any other senator that makes millions annually by giving speeches.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing. Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate. To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  She and her old man became multi-millionairs because they speak so well.  That begs the question: if Hillary is so great at speaking where she made all that money, why is it nobody attends her rallies when she's speaking for free?
Click to expand...

You obviously don't understand the speaking circuit... they all do it. Our local water company hired Leon Panetta to give a talk for their company event last summer. His hourly rate was $50k


----------



## candycorn

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing. Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate. To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  She and her old man became multi-millionairs because they speak so well.  That begs the question: if Hillary is so great at speaking where she made all that money, why is it nobody attends her rallies when she's speaking for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously don't understand the speaking circuit... they all do it. Our local water company hired Leon Panetta to give a talk at a company event last summer. His hourly rate was $50k
Click to expand...


Giuliani makes almost as much as does Powell, Kissenger, etc...


----------



## candycorn

Business Speakers, Motivational Speakers, Keynote and Key Note Speakers, Inspirational Speakers - WSB Mobile


----------



## Slade3200

candycorn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bragging about Sexual Assault is nothing. Again, a Trump supporter demonstrates how little you understand the electorate. To call Ms. Clinton a "traitor" is over the top stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  She and her old man became multi-millionairs because they speak so well.  That begs the question: if Hillary is so great at speaking where she made all that money, why is it nobody attends her rallies when she's speaking for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously don't understand the speaking circuit... they all do it. Our local water company hired Leon Panetta to give a talk at a company event last summer. His hourly rate was $50k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giuliani makes almost as much as does Powell, Kissenger, etc...
Click to expand...

Here's an article from 2012, look who tops the list
10 Highest-Paid Public Speakers In the World


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, Trumps sex life is about is irrelevant as Hillary's emails. Let's all move on to more serious stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Who cares if we put trust in a person to handle and protect our national secrets and she betrayed us?  It's just as non-important as Trumps sex life.
> 
> Thank you God for not making me a liberal.
Click to expand...

Dude, she wanted to use her old address hrc@hillaryclinton.com as her email address for the state department and she set up a private server to protect her communications. Not the best judgement call but also not as big of a deal as yall are making it out to be. Months of FBI investigation led to nothing. I'll give you one thing. You've been yelling criminal over this BS for so long it has sunk in and become the narrative. I know you are proud of yourselves for this but it really is disgraceful how this rhetoric degrades our political system. Class and respect is out the window


----------



## Norman

Why was this thread necromancied?







Oh, it must be more deflection regarding the fact that Hillary is under FBI investigation.


But Trump did say the word "pussy"...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Dude, she wanted to use her old address hrc@hillaryclinton.com as her email address for the state department and she set up a private server to protect her communications. Not the best judgement call but also not as big of a deal as yall are making it out to be. Months of FBI investigation led to nothing. I'll give you one thing. You've been yelling criminal over this BS for so long it has sunk in and become the narrative. I know you are proud of yourselves for this but it really is disgraceful how this rhetoric degrades our political system. Class and respect is out the window



There is only one reason to have your own server, and that is to destroy evidence in the event you're called on it which she did.  Nobody has their server bleach bitted to destroy wedding invitations and yoga class lessons without a trace.  The safest place to protect your communications is the government servers and encryption which her server didn't even come close to having.  

The FBI investigation revealed that she lied several times to Congress under oath.  She did transfer classified and sensitive information on that unsecured server.  She did not return all information on that server (which is government property) when she left.  If you call that nothing, then there is nothing she could do that you would consider a risk to this country.  Yes, she is a criminal, and criminals belong in prison.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, she wanted to use her old address hrc@hillaryclinton.com as her email address for the state department and she set up a private server to protect her communications. Not the best judgement call but also not as big of a deal as yall are making it out to be. Months of FBI investigation led to nothing. I'll give you one thing. You've been yelling criminal over this BS for so long it has sunk in and become the narrative. I know you are proud of yourselves for this but it really is disgraceful how this rhetoric degrades our political system. Class and respect is out the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason to have your own server, and that is to destroy evidence in the event you're called on it which she did.  Nobody has their server bleach bitted to destroy wedding invitations and yoga class lessons without a trace.  The safest place to protect your communications is the government servers and encryption which her server didn't even come close to having.
> 
> The FBI investigation revealed that she lied several times to Congress under oath.  She did transfer classified and sensitive information on that unsecured server.  She did not return all information on that server (which is government property) when she left.  If you call that nothing, then there is nothing she could do that you would consider a risk to this country.  Yes, she is a criminal, and criminals belong in prison.
Click to expand...

You're full of shit... the FBI investigation directly  contrardicts your claims and your only retort is that the FBI is in the bag for Clinton or there is a conspiracy being executed by the administration to control their investigation. What a joke


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Here's an article from 2012, look who tops the list
> 10 Highest-Paid Public Speakers In the World



As I pointed out earlier, those fees were paid for people just leaving the spotlight--not paid 15 years after they were out of sight from the public.  

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> You're full of shit... the FBI investigation directly contrardicts your claims and your only retort is that the FBI is in the bag for Clinton or there is a conspiracy being executed by the administration to control their investigation. What a joke



So where is the contradiction and where is the BS at?


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, "lewd" comments.  The horror!


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an article from 2012, look who tops the list
> 10 Highest-Paid Public Speakers In the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out earlier, those fees were paid for people just leaving the spotlight--not paid 15 years after they were out of sight from the public.
> 
> Apples and oranges.
Click to expand...

Bullshit... Clinton is on that list in 2012 and has never left the spotlight. He was the fucking president... that is always going to hold a spotlight


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit... the FBI investigation directly contrardicts your claims and your only retort is that the FBI is in the bag for Clinton or there is a conspiracy being executed by the administration to control their investigation. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the contradiction and where is the BS at?
Click to expand...

The BS and contradiction is in your incessant claims that Clinton is a criminal. It is overbloated rhetoric


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Bullshit... Clinton is on that list in 2012 and has never left the spotlight. He was the fucking president... that is always going to hold a spotlight



It will?  Good enough for a challenge.  Find me any other President that's been out of office that long and got paid that kind of money repeatedly; even somebody close.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit... Clinton is on that list in 2012 and has never left the spotlight. He was the fucking president... that is always going to hold a spotlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will?  Good enough for a challenge.  Find me any other President that's been out of office that long and got paid that kind of money repeatedly; even somebody close.
Click to expand...

Easy... 
http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...ge/Articles/Template-Main&oref=www.google.com

Add the fact that Clinton has been more proactive with speaking engagements and the fact his wife is carving her own notch in history, that increases his value and relevancy


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Easy...
> http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...ge/Articles/Template-Main&oref=www.google.com
> 
> Add the fact that Clinton has been more proactive with speaking engagements and the fact his wife is carving her own notch in history, that increases his value and relevancy



Easy?  Then why could't you do it? 

I asked for you to show me a President that's been out of office as long as Billy Boy that makes the kind of money Clinton did.  You gave me the last President that made about a third to a half less than Bill Clinton.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy...
> http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...ge/Articles/Template-Main&oref=www.google.com
> 
> Add the fact that Clinton has been more proactive with speaking engagements and the fact his wife is carving her own notch in history, that increases his value and relevancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy?  Then why could't you do it?
> 
> I asked for you to show me a President that's been out of office as long as Billy Boy that makes the kind of money Clinton did.  You gave me the last President that made about a third to a half less than Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...

I showed you exactly what I needed to to prove my point, and I explained why Clinton has made more than bush and the other presidents. I don't expect you to concede the argument, as you never have in the past, but the evidence is there.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> I showed you exactly what I needed to to prove my point, and I explained why Clinton has made more than bush and the other presidents. I don't expect you to concede the argument, as you never have in the past, but the evidence is there.



You explained nothing of the sort.  You gave me a link proving my point.  I asked that you show me evidence of any President out of office as long as Bill that made similar money, and you couldn't.  Instead, you give me a link to a site showing Bush (a later President) making much less. 

This has been my point all along.  No President has made as much money repeatedly as Bill while his wife was SOS and now running for President herself.  And if Hillary isn't forced out of the race or otherwise loses, they will be lucky to get 25K a speech because their influence can no longer be bought.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you exactly what I needed to to prove my point, and I explained why Clinton has made more than bush and the other presidents. I don't expect you to concede the argument, as you never have in the past, but the evidence is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You explained nothing of the sort.  You gave me a link proving my point.  I asked that you show me evidence of any President out of office as long as Bill that made similar money, and you couldn't.  Instead, you give me a link to a site showing Bush (a later President) making much less.
> 
> This has been my point all along.  No President has made as much money repeatedly as Bill while his wife was SOS and now running for President herself.  And if Hillary isn't forced out of the race or otherwise loses, they will be lucky to get 25K a speech because their influence can no longer be bought.
Click to expand...

Haha, 25k? Penetta makes $50k an hour. You don't like Bush 2? So basically you are asking if Bush senor or Regan made as much as Clinton for speeches? What about Regans $2 million for 2 speeches that he gave in Japan after his presidency? Does that qualify as compatible or are you gonna come up with another excuse?

10 Highest-Paid Public Speakers In the World


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, 25k? Penetta makes $50k an hour. You don't like Bush 2? So basically you are asking if Bush senor or Regan made as much as Clinton for speeches? What about Regans $2 million for 2 speeches that he gave in Japan after his presidency? Does that qualify as compatible or are you gonna come up with another excuse?



Being a public school victim is a real shame.  I reiterated several times, and you still can't figure it out.  Plain English language too.  Instead of me wasting my time again, I suggest you go back and reread what I asked for SEVERAL times before responding.  That way you won't look so lost.


----------



## Slade3200

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, 25k? Penetta makes $50k an hour. You don't like Bush 2? So basically you are asking if Bush senor or Regan made as much as Clinton for speeches? What about Regans $2 million for 2 speeches that he gave in Japan after his presidency? Does that qualify as compatible or are you gonna come up with another excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a public school victim is a real shame.  I reiterated several times, and you still can't figure it out.  Plain English language too.  Instead of me wasting my time again, I suggest you go back and reread what I asked for SEVERAL times before responding.  That way you won't look so lost.
Click to expand...

My bad, you wanted me to find an ex president who is as old or older than Clinton, that's been out of office as long or longer than Clinton, who makes more money. You should put more criteria in there... how about he needs to be born in Arkansas and have a politician as a wife.

You asked a loaded question and fail to get the point. Ex presidents and politicians in general make a shit ton of money off speeches and book deals. Regan made 2 mill off two speeches, bush made millions, Clinton has made a ton. I said in my original post why Clinton has made the most of all presidents. He has been more proactive in his fund raising and has stayed more relevant in the spotlight because his wife has been actively advancing her political career and is now close to becoming the first female prez of the USA.

There is no big corrupt conspiracy... it is what it is


----------



## Lakhota

*Unbelievable!*


----------



## deltex1

Tonto no grab pussy...Tonto like long pole...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lakhota said:


> *Unbelievable!*


No one believed it in October.   No one believes it now.

It's President Trump.


----------



## easyt65

11 years ago Trump talked lewedly about women - well Holy Shit! Why didn't you say so?!




The OP, and millions of snowflakes trying to condemn Trump for this accusation of lewd talk 11 years ago are the SAME EXACT hypocritical, partisan snowflakes who defended Bill Clinton during his Impeachment be declaring he could do / say anything he wanted in his personal life and doing so does/did not disqualify him from being President.

So those snowflakes can take a dose of their own 'medicine', and .


Regarding 'having eyes for a 10yo, though....this latest accusation is coming from snowflake perverts who see a daughter on a father's lap and immediately think 'lap dance' while getting a 'stiffy'.  Sick freaks...


----------



## francoHFW

"I'm a germaphobe"- DT


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unbelievable!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one believed it in October.   No one believes it now.
> 
> It's President Trump.
Click to expand...


Is it the 20th?


----------



## francoHFW

easyt65 said:


> 11 years ago - well Holy Shit! Why didn't you say so?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP, and millions of snowflakes trying to condemn Trump for this accusation of lewd talk 11 years ago are the SAME EXACT hypocritical, partisan snowflakes who defended Bill Clinton during his Impeachment be declaring he could do / say anything he wanted in his personal life and doing so does/did not disqualify him from being President.
> 
> So those snowflakes can take a dose of their own 'medicine', and .


We don't care, but hypocrite GOPers may...


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## francoHFW

Ame®icano said:


>


Without Putin and Comey, she would have. Not to worry, we're used to the GOP cheating and misinforming the country.


----------



## Ame®icano

francoHFW said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Putin and Comey, she would have. Not to worry, we're used to the GOP cheating and misinforming the country.
Click to expand...


You do know you don't control House and Senate and that you lost almost 1000 state seats.

Whose fault is that?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> *Unbelievable!*



The fake news never ends.


----------



## JimH52

Lakhota said:


> *Unbelievable!*



Pervert in Chief...


----------



## JimH52

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unbelievable!*
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake news never ends.
Click to expand...


More reliable than Stump's Enquirer.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lakhota said:


> *Unbelievable!*


^ Fake News for Moonbats


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.



*President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *

*Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*


----------



## depotoo

I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...





sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

_*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_

On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....

Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
Click to expand...

I thought you had "malakaed out", to coin a phrasal verb.  Once a wanker, always a wanker I suppose.


----------



## Uncensored2008

easyt65 said:


> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?




ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.  

For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you had "malakaed out", to coin a phrasal verb.  Once a wanker, always a wanker I suppose.
Click to expand...

You know what's funny?  I'm killing it at work!!!  But if you think I'm stupid enough to give Trump credit for that, well then you must think I'm a dumb ass Republican.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
Click to expand...


Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...



What Comey opened up on Lynch, Obama, and Snowflakes today...


----------



## easyt65

sealybobo said:


> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.


Are you referring to Hillary's 'Blame' Tour?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...

This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....


----------



## depotoo

Yes, it is.  
Gutter talk happens every day behind closed doors, and that recording was behind closed doors.  It is a matter of fact, yet most all of it is simply that, gutter talk between men.  Do I like it?  No, but men will be men.





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.
> 
> For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

I also find it amusing you resurrected this thread at least twice when the progressive narrative had been blown out of the water.  Very telling, sealybobo.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
Click to expand...

Are you serious?

*Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
*Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*

*I know you don't want to believe the media but 
At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligence...staff-shakeup-at-demoralized-white-house.html

The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump

I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  

He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*


----------



## easyt65

Uncensored2008 said:


> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....


I think it was the worst day including the election. After the election they consoled themselves with the 'popular vote' win 'participation trophy' argument.

Comey burnt their 'Collusion' and 'Obstruction' false accusations to the ground today. All they are left with is the HOPE that Trump's DOJ doesn't go after Hillary, Loretta Lynch, AND Obama.


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> I also find it amusing you resurrected this thread at least twice when the progressive narrative had been blown out of the water.  Very telling, sealybobo.


What progressive narrative was blown out of the water?

All I did was remember Trump saying Kathy should be ashamed of herself and it reminded me of the time Trump got busted bragging that he molests perfect strangers.


----------



## easyt65

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
Click to expand...


The 'cover up'?  Oh, 'triggered' snowflake, you can 'scream' all you want, but it can't change the fact that there never was nor is any 'cover up:


Chris Matthews: Trump-Russia collusion theory 'came apart' with Comey testimony

_"In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that *he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia*, even that *the president had encouraged it* ..."_


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> Yes, it is.
> Gutter talk happens every day behind closed doors, and that recording was behind closed doors.  It is a matter of fact, yet most all of it is simply that, gutter talk between men.  Do I like it?  No, but men will be men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.
> 
> For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If I told people I just grab women's pussies I'm either a sexual abusive man or a liar.  Which are you saying Trump is?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
Click to expand...


Well, you run with that sparky.

RECOUNTS GUNNA GIT HEM, WEEZ GUNNA HAZ THE ELECTERS VOTE FER HILLARY.

Yep, you fascists are a powerhouse to be reckoned with....


----------



## depotoo

Sure you did.  





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it amusing you resurrected this thread at least twice when the progressive narrative had been blown out of the water.  Very telling, sealybobo.
> 
> 
> 
> What progressive narrative was blown out of the water?
> 
> All I did was remember Trump saying Kathy should be ashamed of herself and it reminded me of the time Trump got busted bragging that he molests perfect strangers.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

If you want to put it that way, then you must include probably 95% of men in those same catagories.  Lol
That was really poor reasoning on your part.  Men have boasted of sexual tall tales since the beginning of time.

Even some women do it.  Lol





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> Gutter talk happens every day behind closed doors, and that recording was behind closed doors.  It is a matter of fact, yet most all of it is simply that, gutter talk between men.  Do I like it?  No, but men will be men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.
> 
> For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I told people I just grab women's pussies I'm either a sexual abusive man or a liar.  Which are you saying Trump is?
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

easyt65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'cover up'?  Oh, 'triggered' snowflake, you can 'scream' all you want, but it can't change the fact that there never was nor is any 'cover up:
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews: Trump-Russia collusion theory 'came apart' with Comey testimony
> 
> _"In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that *he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia*, even that *the president had encouraged it* ..."_
Click to expand...


I love it when the right uses Chris Matthews this way.  He's a fake liberal first of all.  He's like a Bill Clinton who signed NAFTA and deregulated the media.  With liberals like that who needs conservatives.

And I don't know how Chris comes to this conclusion.  God I hate Chris Matthews.  If you con suckers want him you can have him.

Matthews listing two reasons why. First, he said Comey revealed that "Flynn wasn't central to the Russian investigation," and secondly, he said that kills the idea that Flynn might have been in a position to testify against Trump.

Ok, so if Flynn isn't central to the investigation who is?

And so why did Flynn plead the 5th?


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> If you want to put it that way, then you must include probably 95% of men in those same catagories.  Lol
> That was really poor reasoning on your part.  Menhave boasted of sexual tall tales since the beginning of time.
> 
> Even some women do it.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> Gutter talk happens every day behind closed doors, and that recording was behind closed doors.  It is a matter of fact, yet most all of it is simply that, gutter talk between men.  Do I like it?  No, but men will be men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.
> 
> For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I told people I just grab women's pussies I'm either a sexual abusive man or a liar.  Which are you saying Trump is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trump actually did that shit.  I love it that Trump supporters/defenders don't even believe Trump when he makes claims.


----------



## depotoo

He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.





sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *http://nymag.com/daily/intelligence...staff-shakeup-at-demoralized-white-house.html*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

easyt65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'cover up'?  Oh, 'triggered' snowflake, you can 'scream' all you want, but it can't change the fact that there never was nor is any 'cover up:
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews: Trump-Russia collusion theory 'came apart' with Comey testimony
> 
> _"In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that *he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia*, even that *the president had encouraged it* ..."_
Click to expand...



The left is scrambling for damage control. Their entire narrative just collapsed.


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.

You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL


----------



## depotoo

He brought it up to Comey, not the other way around.  You really are trying too hard.  It makes you look desperate, you know.





sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

_"In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that *he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia*, even that *the president had encouraged it*"_

Mwuhahahahaha!


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it amusing you resurrected this thread at least twice when the progressive narrative had been blown out of the water.  Very telling, sealybobo.
> 
> 
> 
> What progressive narrative was blown out of the water?
> 
> All I did was remember Trump saying Kathy should be ashamed of herself and it reminded me of the time Trump got busted bragging that he molests perfect strangers.
Click to expand...


Collusion, obstruction, the foundation of the witch hunt.

You look like exactly what you are, a bunch of fascist blow hards spewing outright lies in hopes of damaging your political opponents.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you had "malakaed out", to coin a phrasal verb.  Once a wanker, always a wanker I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what's funny?  I'm killing it at work!!!  But if you think I'm stupid enough to give Trump credit for that, well then you must think I'm a dumb ass Republican.
Click to expand...

Remember what your messiah said:  "you  didn't build that."


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *http://nymag.com/daily/intelligence...staff-shakeup-at-demoralized-white-house.html*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
Click to expand...


The New York Times:  fake news.

"anonymous sources," of course.


----------



## bripat9643

depotoo said:


> Yes, it is.
> Gutter talk happens every day behind closed doors, and that recording was behind closed doors.  It is a matter of fact, yet most all of it is simply that, gutter talk between men.  Do I like it?  No, but men will be men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of his holding up anyone's severed head before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America’s Choice: The First Female President, Or A Guy Who Says ‘Grab Them By The P***y’*
> 
> I choose Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump says Kathy Griffin "should be ashamed of herself" *
> 
> *Is Trump really one to lecture anyone?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is that crossing the line?  But walking up to women because you are rich, powerful and famous and grabbing their pussies is ok?  Must be because you voted for him after we learned he does that.
> 
> For the record, if I held up your head (fake) it would be nothing.  No big deal.  You just don't do that to the POTUS.  But if she held up Dick Chaney's head or Obama's head now that'd be a lot different because neither of them are President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love the way these snowflakes pretend they have never talked like that.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also find it amusing you resurrected this thread at least twice when the progressive narrative had been blown out of the water.  Very telling, sealybobo.
> 
> 
> 
> What progressive narrative was blown out of the water?
> 
> All I did was remember Trump saying Kathy should be ashamed of herself and it reminded me of the time Trump got busted bragging that he molests perfect strangers.
Click to expand...

You're like those shrew wives who always bring up something you did 15 years ago whenever you're having an argument with them.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
Click to expand...


So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?

You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.


----------



## Iceweasel

I hope the libs don't unearth one of Trump's 70 year old baby diapers. They'll pass that puppy around with glee you've never seen before.


----------



## Care4all

easyt65 said:


> _*"2005* story - '*BREAKING*'...."_
> 
> On the day Comey *DESTROYS *snowflake / Democratic false accusations of collusion, crime, obstruction, etc, exposes US AG Lynch obstructed justice, pressured Comey to kill the investigation, and how Obama and his DOJ protected Hillary from prosecution.....
> 
> Desperate to draw focus on how the Democrats' entire last 10+ month seditious fake news / accusations effort was just nuked and *reduced to ash*, are we?


That was a LIE planted by the Russians in to the internet news / blogs, is what was recently reported by the press and FBI....You need to catch up with the truth!


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'cover up'?  Oh, 'triggered' snowflake, you can 'scream' all you want, but it can't change the fact that there never was nor is any 'cover up:
> 
> 
> Chris Matthews: Trump-Russia collusion theory 'came apart' with Comey testimony
> 
> _"In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that *he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia*, even that *the president had encouraged it* ..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left is scrambling for damage control. Their entire narrative just collapsed.
Click to expand...


BS.  We didn't expect anything to come of this anyways just like Behghazi.  But it will sure do damage to the GOP.

Poll: Most people don't trust Trump on Russia investigations

71% don't trust Trump on this.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We've moved on.  We are focused on 2018 midterms and governor races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?
> 
> You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.
Click to expand...


This is the first time you figured that out?  

Did Comey clearing Hillary stop you from talking about her emails?  Then this isn't the end of this my friend.  I use that term loosely.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?
> 
> You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first time you figured that out?
> 
> Did Comey clearing Hillary stop you from talking about her emails?  Then this isn't the end of this my friend.  I use that term loosely.
Click to expand...



You and the Nazi press will hurl shit through 2025. BUT any chance you had to actually GET Trump is gone. You have probably also sold any chance you have for the next two elections as well. Trump won because America hates you. You just gave America far more reason to hate you. And let's face it, you fascists deserve to be hated.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Chris Matthews: Trump-Russia collusion theory 'came apart' with Comey testimony

Liberal MSNBC host Chris Matthews said Thursday the accusation that President Trump directly colluded with Russia to interfere in the U.S. election "came apart" following former FBI Director James Comey's testimony in front of Congress.

In his written and spoken testimony on Thursday, Comey said that he never felt that Trump had tried to impede the FBI's investigation into Russia, even that the president had encouraged it and he suggested that former national security adviser Mike Flynn wasn't at the heart of the investigation.


"The assumption of the critics of the president, of his pursuers, you might say, is that somewhere along the line in the last year is the president had something to do with colluding with the Russians … to affect the election in some way," Matthews said on MSNBC, following the testimony.

"And yet what came apart this morning was that theory," Matthews said, listing two reasons why. First, he said Comey revealed that "Flynn wasn't central to the Russian investigation," and secondly, he said that kills the idea that Flynn might have been in a position to testify against Trump.

"And if that's not the case, where's the there-there?" Matthews said.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?
> 
> You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first time you figured that out?
> 
> Did Comey clearing Hillary stop you from talking about her emails?  Then this isn't the end of this my friend.  I use that term loosely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and the Nazi press will hurl shit through 2025. BUT any chance you had to actually GET Trump is gone. You have probably also sold any chance you have for the next two elections as well. Trump won because America hates you. You just gave America far more reason to hate you. And let's face it, you fascists deserve to be hated.
Click to expand...

72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.

And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.

Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.

Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?

So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think those are pretty well wrapped up too...
> 
> This was a bad day for fascist democrats, the worst since November....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Comey Testimony Shows It’s Not The Crime That Could Hurt Trump. It’s The Cover-Up.*
> *Allegedly trying to lean on James Comey to end the Michael Flynn investigation has put Trump in a bad place.*
> 
> *I know you don't want to believe the media but *
> *At a Besieged White House, Tempers Flare and Confusion Swirls*
> 
> *Reports: Trump Considering Staff Shakeup at Demoralized White House*
> 
> *The worst job in Washington right now: Working for Trump*
> 
> *I hear Trump is like a king who is constantly worried someone is out to get him.  *
> 
> *He must know some damaging information is out there.  Will the russians give enough evidence to prove Trump was with a prostitute?  Trump sure seems worried about something.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?
> 
> You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first time you figured that out?
> 
> Did Comey clearing Hillary stop you from talking about her emails?  Then this isn't the end of this my friend.  I use that term loosely.
Click to expand...


I figured out that you're a nutburger. 

You said there is no way to tell the difference  between a guilty person and an innocent person, and then you claimed that you could tell the difference.  Apparently you believe you have some kind of magical powers.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually asked Comey to investigate those allegations so he could be cleared.  A man that is guilty would not request that.  See today's testimony if you don't believe me.  It will be on cspan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they would.  Ever hear a guy say "go ahead give me a lie detector" when he doesn't really mean it.
> 
> You're suppose to say things that make you sound not guilty.  It's like if the police call to tell you your wife has been in an accident and you ask them how she was murdered.  How do you know she was murdered?   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a guilty guy says the same thing an innocent guy says, but you can tell the difference?
> 
> You realize, of course, that now everyone knows you're a nutburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first time you figured that out?
> 
> Did Comey clearing Hillary stop you from talking about her emails?  Then this isn't the end of this my friend.  I use that term loosely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You and the Nazi press will hurl shit through 2025. BUT any chance you had to actually GET Trump is gone. You have probably also sold any chance you have for the next two elections as well. Trump won because America hates you. You just gave America far more reason to hate you. And let's face it, you fascists deserve to be hated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
Click to expand...


They don't trust him on this issue.  That isn't surprising since the fake news has been saying he'll lying morning, noon and night.  However, the whole phone scandal is falling apart after Comey's testimony, and it's going to keep falling apart.  By the time the election rolls around, whatever remains of media credibility will be in tatters.



sealybobo said:


> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.



Paul Ryan has always been a #neverTrumper.  His opinion is meaningless.



sealybobo said:


> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.



He admitted nothing, douche bag.




sealybobo said:


> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck



He didn't ask Comey that, moron.


----------



## jon_berzerk

easyt65 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYTHING to distract from the beating they just took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Comey opened up on Lynch, Obama, and Snowflakes today...
Click to expand...

simply wow 

scratching the surface of just how corrupt 

the obama team was


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck




He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?

No? You're just lying?

Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
Click to expand...

You believe Trump?  What a dope


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
Click to expand...

You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
Click to expand...


This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
Click to expand...

I see this is the standard position rwnj's are taking on this subject.  Deny deny deny.

Comey said he interpreted Trump's request to end an investigation into his former national security adviser as an order coming from the president.

He expressed confidence that the circumstances of his firing, and Trump's overall behavior toward him, could be investigated by special counsel Robert Mueller for possible obstruction of justice. 

"It's my judgment that I was fired because of the Russia investigation," Comey said toward the end of more than two hours of testimony before the Senate intelligence committee. "I was fired in some way to change, or the endeavor was to change, the way the Russia investigation was being conducted.

"That is a very big deal, and not just because it involves me."

At one point he practically dared Trump to release any recordings of their conversations, a prospect the president once alluded to in a tweet.

"Lordy, I hope there are tapes," Comey said, suggesting such evidence would back up his account over the president's.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
Click to expand...

jc456 has the same right wing spin you have.  He said the exact same thing.  Did Rush or Fox tell you to reply this way?  Oh lordy what's wrong with you people.

Comey says he was fired over Russia probe, blasts 'lies'


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this is the standard position rwnj's are taking on this subject.  Deny deny deny.
> 
> Comey said he interpreted Trump's request to end an investigation into his former national security adviser as an order coming from the president.
Click to expand...


If he did, then ho broke the law by not reporting it immediately.  Of course, Comey didn't say what you claim because he doesn't want to go to prison.



sealybobo said:


> He expressed confidence that the circumstances of his firing, and Trump's overall behavior toward him, could be investigated by special counsel Robert Mueller for possible obstruction of justice. .



Mueller can investigate whoever he wants for whatever he wants.  He has an unlimited franchise and an unlimited check book.  Comey's "confidence" is meaningless.



sealybobo said:


> "It's my judgment that I was fired because of the Russia investigation," Comey said toward the end of more than two hours of testimony before the Senate intelligence committee. "I was fired in some way to change, or the endeavor was to change, the way the Russia investigation was being conducted..



That's true because Comey refused to investigate the leaks of classified information. He's obviously a partisan who is only interested in hurting Trump in any way he can.



sealybobo said:


> "That is a very big deal, and not just because it involves me."
> 
> At one point he practically dared Trump to release any recordings of their conversations, a prospect the president once alluded to in a tweet.
> 
> "Lordy, I hope there are tapes," Comey said, suggesting such evidence would back up his account over the president's.



So what?  His account doesn't incriminate Trump in any way.  Saying "I hope" is not an order.  There's no obstruction of justice based on Comey's testimony.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this is the standard position rwnj's are taking on this subject.  Deny deny deny.
> 
> Comey said he interpreted Trump's request to end an investigation into his former national security adviser as an order coming from the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he did, then ho broke the law by not reporting it immediately.  Of course, Comey didn't say what you claim because he doesn't want to go to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He expressed confidence that the circumstances of his firing, and Trump's overall behavior toward him, could be investigated by special counsel Robert Mueller for possible obstruction of justice. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller can investigate whoever he wants for whatever he wants.  He has an unlimited franchise and an unlimited check book.  Comey's "confidence" is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's my judgment that I was fired because of the Russia investigation," Comey said toward the end of more than two hours of testimony before the Senate intelligence committee. "I was fired in some way to change, or the endeavor was to change, the way the Russia investigation was being conducted..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true because Comey refused to investigate the leaks of classified information. He's obviously a partisan who is only interested in hurting Trump in any way he can.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "That is a very big deal, and not just because it involves me."
> 
> At one point he practically dared Trump to release any recordings of their conversations, a prospect the president once alluded to in a tweet.
> 
> "Lordy, I hope there are tapes," Comey said, suggesting such evidence would back up his account over the president's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  His account doesn't incriminate Trump in any way.  Saying "I hope" is not an order.  There's no obstruction of justice based on Comey's testimony.
Click to expand...


Look at you gocha mother fuckers.  Now you want to spin this to Comey and how he should have reported it to Sessions when Sessions himself is under investigation?  Funny shit.

And he leaked it?  Sure he did.  What are you going to do?  Same thing you'll do to Trump if he's found guilty.  Nothing.  So why are we even bothering?  We should first find out from you guys if Trump is found guilty of any of this shit, what would you recommend the punishment be?  Because if it's a slap on the wrist why bother?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this is the standard position rwnj's are taking on this subject.  Deny deny deny.
> 
> Comey said he interpreted Trump's request to end an investigation into his former national security adviser as an order coming from the president.
> 
> He expressed confidence that the circumstances of his firing, and Trump's overall behavior toward him, could be investigated by special counsel Robert Mueller for possible obstruction of justice.
> 
> "It's my judgment that I was fired because of the Russia investigation," Comey said toward the end of more than two hours of testimony before the Senate intelligence committee. "I was fired in some way to change, or the endeavor was to change, the way the Russia investigation was being conducted.
> 
> "That is a very big deal, and not just because it involves me."
> 
> At one point he practically dared Trump to release any recordings of their conversations, a prospect the president once alluded to in a tweet.
> 
> "Lordy, I hope there are tapes," Comey said, suggesting such evidence would back up his account over the president's.
Click to expand...



You lied that "Trump admitted to Comey he was guilty."

So let's see the transcripts?

It is my judgement that Comey was fired because he was a weak and ineffectual leader who allowed Loretta Lynch to bully him into ending the investigation into Mafia Boss Hillary Clinton, and was fearful of Donald Trump. (But he loved Obama!) Comey is a clown.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 72% don't trust Trump. He won't win again.
> 
> And I thought Trump knew everything? More than the generals and Obama. Now Paul Ryan is saying trumps too stupid and doesn't know any better when he leaned on Comey to drop his investigation. Then Trump fired him for not pledging loyalty.
> *
> Trump ad.itted to Comey he was guilty when he nervously asked if he was under investigation.*
> 
> Why was it wrong for Bill to talk to Lynch about Hillary's emails but it's ok for Trump to ask the FBI to stop investigating him?
> 
> So shady. Fuck off you dishonest fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did huh? Let's see it from the transcripts?
> 
> No? You're just lying?
> 
> Oh well, you're a Nazi, lying is what you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a murderer who knows the cops don't have any evidence to incriminate him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how you respond when you are caught red handed lying? Just wow, You Nazis are something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this is the standard position rwnj's are taking on this subject.  Deny deny deny.
> 
> Comey said he interpreted Trump's request to end an investigation into his former national security adviser as an order coming from the president.
> 
> He expressed confidence that the circumstances of his firing, and Trump's overall behavior toward him, could be investigated by special counsel Robert Mueller for possible obstruction of justice.
> 
> "It's my judgment that I was fired because of the Russia investigation," Comey said toward the end of more than two hours of testimony before the Senate intelligence committee. "I was fired in some way to change, or the endeavor was to change, the way the Russia investigation was being conducted.
> 
> "That is a very big deal, and not just because it involves me."
> 
> At one point he practically dared Trump to release any recordings of their conversations, a prospect the president once alluded to in a tweet.
> 
> "Lordy, I hope there are tapes," Comey said, suggesting such evidence would back up his account over the president's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You lied that "Trump admitted to Comey he was guilty."
> 
> So let's see the transcripts?
> 
> It is my judgement that Comey was fired because he was a weak and ineffectual leader who allowed Loretta Lynch to bully him into ending the investigation into Mafia Boss Hillary Clinton, and was fearful of Donald Trump. (But he loved Obama!) Comey is a clown.
Click to expand...


in·fer
inˈfər/
_verb_

deduce or conclude (information) from evidence and reasoning rather than from explicit statements.
"from these facts we can infer
Why would Trump ask or care if he's under investigation if he has nothing to hide?  Now he is under investigation.


----------

